# TCL hot shizz (post your pics)



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

post pics of cars/trucks the you appreciate, local event/shows 
ill get it started
only rule: dont post unless you have pics please




























































_Modified by 2002_ti at 4:59 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

OMGWTFBBQ!


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (MRVW01)*


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (2002_ti)*


----------



## nach2103 (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

save yourself some time & check out the dope shizzz thread. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2224141


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (nach2103)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nach2103* »_save yourself some time & check out the dope shizzz thread. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2224141

its closed though and i thought it would be cool to have a thread like that here in TCL cause isnt it a seperate entity to the Tex?


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

don't remember ever seeing a hardtop on a bm that looked like that.


----------



## SchrickVR6 (Aug 28, 1999)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002_ti* »_
its closed though and i thought it would be cool to have a thread like that here in TCL cause isnt it a seperate entity to the Tex?

http://forums.thecarlounge.net...60128


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (SuperchargedLSS)*


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (SuperchargedLSS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperchargedLSS* »_don't remember ever seeing a hardtop on a bm that looked like that.


yeah they are pretty rare ive seen a few around on some forums but never in person yet. I think with black on white looks awsome.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (2002_ti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002_ti* »_ 









WHOA, ill post some too; but first... MORE of that z3 coupe







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (autopulse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autopulse* »_
WHOA, ill post some too; but first... MORE of that z3 coupe







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There is a rolling shot in the Dope shizz thread....really nice.


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autopulse* »_WHOA, ill post some too; but first... MORE of that z3 coupe







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ask and you shale recieve haha


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

_Modified by 2002_ti at 4:10 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## ItzDarrell (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

^^^Kippen's A8 pops up everrrrywhere(2 post up)^^^

mmmm RS4


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (2002_ti)*

Click for big pix...


----------



## blk91gti (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

Here's what I like:

































































_Modified by blk91gti at 7:33 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (ItzDarrell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ItzDarrell* »_^^^Kippen's A8 pops up everrrrywhere(2 post up)^^^

He sold it, but the new owner is on here too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And Deadking is going to clean up the shizzz, and this will get locked.


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (sjberg40)*

i dont see why this thread should be locked? This isnt the Tex and we can easily have a thread like that here. No reason for a lock


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

































Not a car, but damn I love the lines on this boat:


----------



## thesteve (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (Chmeeee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chmeeee* »_
Not a car, but damn I love the lines on this boat:


Oh hell yeah! Have you seen their Center Consoles...??????!!!!!!
*Drool*


----------



## Dekz (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (Chmeeee)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (Dekz)*

i'll play


----------



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (thesteve)*












































































_Modified by GLIguy at 7:01 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## SMG (May 29, 2002)

Supercharged Z06 from a car show I went to last weekend


----------



## mariomega (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (SMG)*


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (mariomega)*


----------



## niels.d (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (mariomega)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mariomega* »_









I've always loved complex suspension designs, this is awesome! What car is that?
As per rules:


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (niels.d)*


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (2002_ti)*


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (2002_ti)*


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (niels.d)*


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (2002_ti)*


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (2002_ti)*


















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (niels.d)*


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (2002_ti)*


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (2002_ti)*


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

i need to get me some money...


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_i need to get me some money...

haha dont we all


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (niels.d)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (2002_ti)*

damn that m5 is hot!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (niels.d)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (niels.d)*


----------



## Mk4 Volkswagen Owner (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (mariomega)*


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re:*


----------



## hypermiler (Aug 17, 2007)

Take this


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (hypermiler)*



















_Modified by l3L4ZN at 5:11 PM 9-17-2007_


----------



## Mcfly653VR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (hypermiler)*

some hottness










































































































































































_Modified by Mcfly653VR6 at 5:41 PM 9-17-2007_


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (Mcfly653VR6)*

this thread must continue.....


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002_ti* »_


















speaking of which, how's the project on here coming? hasn't been an update in a looong time.


----------



## jpearce (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002_ti* »_post pics of cars/trucks the you appreciate, local event/shows 









moar please!!
[I]Modified by 2002_ti at 4:59 PM 9-11-2007[/I][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (niels.d)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mcfly653VR6)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (niels.d)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (niels.d)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (niels.d)*












































_Modified by mavric_ac at 4:07 PM 9-22-2007_


----------



## hotproperty (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Bull0080 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (2002_ti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002_ti* »_ 









What wheels are on the M? Thanks, would look great on my green Mk3 VR


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (hotprop)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## 2MuchRightFt (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

i've got some at home. gorgeous pictures guys, keep this going. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (niels.d)*

wow so many hot cars ... keep em coming please !


----------



## undpilot757 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

Classic cars at sonic, go figure!


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ 









My buddy Armando's photos are definitely hot shizz! Here's another one of his shots of my car and a ddg60's rabbit.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (steveedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveedub* »_
My buddy Armando's photos are definitely hot shizz! Here's another one of his shots of my car and a ddg60's rabbit.


oh yeah they are definatly sick. And the cars up for sale to eh? HE has once of the nicest e36's ive ever seen.


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Yeah I think Richie wants to sell his convertible, it's a shame hot car!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (EvoIX)*

mavric_ac you da man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SATDI (Apr 24, 2006)

SOME OF THE BEST PICTURES ON THIS THREAD.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*

haha thanks guys



























_Modified by mavric_ac at 8:00 PM 9-30-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

Some of my pics:
























































Modlist:
99.5 VW Gti VR6 Flash Red
Exterior 
-Rieger 3/4 bumper made for golf molded onto Jetta Bumper
-Ingo Noak Side skirts molded onto cars
-Rieger rear exhaust under valence
-Rear euro bumper
-Custom molded DTM Cup Mirrors (hair line crack)
-OEM European Black moldings front to back, side to side
-Filled hood notch
-Filled rear emblem
-Bonrath badgless Grill
-Hummer antenna (woohoooo)
-Comet side indicators
-Deleted rear wiper
Interior 
-2 Corbeau CR1 Racing Seats in black w/rails and sliders
-2 Corbeau 3in Competition Racing Harnesses
-Momo Shift knob (forgot the name, but its chrome with a stripe of wood in the middle)
-Momo Millenium steering wheel with mom HUB
-Momo Suede shift boot
-Red Detachable hub (quickrelease)
-R32 metal trim all around
-Leather rear seats and trim
-R32 dead pedal
Suspension Bits 
-FK Coilovers
-Black Forest industries rear stress bar
-CPP End Links
Engine 
-AEM Polished CAI
-GIAC VR6 12v Chip
-Custom made GHL 2.5 Exhaust with custom tips
Rollers 
-Fronts
-18x8.5 iForged Marquis wheels on 215/40/18 TOYO Proxes 4(5k miles old)
-18x9.5 iForged Marquis wheels on 225/40/18 TOYO Proxes 4(5k miles old) 
Stuff that goes boom boom 
-1 C400.4 (4/3/2 Channels) Amp
-1 C500.1 Monoblock Amp
-2 MM2104DVC 10in Subs
-4 db6750 Speakers and Components
-Kenwood KDC-MP922 reciever (mp3, wmv, siruis HD radio ready)
-Custom made false floor 
-1 farad Cap
Lighting 
-OEM Hella Eurocode Headlights
-OEM Hella European Tails
-Neat bulbs and stuff that are bright


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (EvoIX)*

up


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

nice posts man! 
an all carbon evo


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (2002_ti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002_ti* »_










Is that Paul Tracy ...?!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## meatwad79 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri Star* »_










i eat at the pizzaria in that parking lot past the coffe place there! great stuff


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


























im really thinking about getting a nice civic hatch.


































_Modified by mavric_ac at 8:26 PM 10-2-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (976-RADD)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

not a rep.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

feel free to post up some pics guys~


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*



































_Modified by mavric_ac at 6:57 PM 10-3-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

































zee engine 








zee cockpit










_Modified by mavric_ac at 7:02 PM 10-3-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*










brothers


















_Modified by mavric_ac at 7:04 PM 10-3-2007_


----------



## dylandddd (Nov 5, 2006)

fix'd



_Modified by dylandddd at 2:42 PM 10-7-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

_Modified by mavric_ac at 6:01 PM 10-4-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

up


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

anyone have any idea what this is?


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_anyone have any idea what this is?
http://img513.imageshack.us/im...1.jpg 

Edonis from B Engineering








http://www.diseno-art.com/ency....html


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Dbrumz32 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## Sakke (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (Dbrumz32)*


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

this thing looks like a space ship
i cant find any pics of it in action though


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

















































MODLIST:
*2000 Honda F20C *
87.0 x 84.0/3.42 x 3.30. 11.0:1 compression ratio
AEM EMS
Mugen Drop in Filter
Hytech dual Formula Mufflers
Hytech Race Header
J's Racing Valve cover
J's racing engine torque dampener
ARC titanium heatshield
ARC titanium radiator shroud
ARC titanium gradiation coil cover
Mugen Oil Cap
Mugen Radiator Cap
Mugen thermostat
Mugen thermoswitch
Honda OEM AP1 tranny
Kaaz Power Pot 1.5 way LSD
Exedy Stage 3 Hyper Single Clutch and Lightened Flywheel Kit
Comptech Reinforced Differential Housing
4.57 Final Drive Ring & Pinion Gear
Ohlins Race Coilovers
Mugen 31.8 sway bar
J's Racing Aluminum Strut bar
J's Racing Aluminum Strut bar
Spoon X-brace
Project Mu B-Force Brake Pads
Mugen Mf-10. 17"x7.5" +52
Mugen Mf-10 17"x8.5" +59
Yokohama ES100 215/45/17
Yokohama ES100 245/40/17

Mugen SS Front Bumper & Under Panel Kit
Mugen 3 piece rear spoiler kit
Mugen FRP hardtop; Top Secret rear diffuser
Top Secret carbon kevlar vortx generators
JDM Honda '02 spec chrome headlamps
JDM Honda s2000 sidemarkers

Key!s Racing Suede 325mm
Recaro Pole Position SPG w/ Takata 340wr
Mugen Aluminum 6 speed
Mugen Racing Steering Boss


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*



















any idea what engine that is?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## SixerFixer (May 3, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re:  (ramza)*

nice is that your 6'er?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (ramza)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## psnolazy (Jan 21, 2005)

ewwww [email protected] on e36


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (psnolazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psnolazy* »_ewwww [email protected] on e36

yeah that car tends to get alot of contreversy on BMW forums. Eather people like it or they dont.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

another satin black m5..


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

upp


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

this would be fun


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## SixerFixer (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_nice is that your 6'er?

yup


----------



## greenripper (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (ramza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramza* »_yup

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll have one as my next car. I dream about an ol 6'er with an M5 V8 6sp swap.....


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## niels.d (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










And I thought I was seeing some ridiculous lips lately!


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

dam I only have pics of dope shiz


----------



## SixerFixer (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (greenripper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greenripper* »_
Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll have one as my next car. I dream about an ol 6'er with an M5 V8 6sp swap.....









Take my word on this: finding a good one is hard. I got super lucky with this one in that it's rust-free, has 70k km on the odo and is full European spec (import). If I could do it again though, I woulda waited until a nice M635 popped up.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Qaabus (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Qaabus)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## MyTelex22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

upp


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (MyTelex22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyTelex22* »_










o rly?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

dont know about that on eather..


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

this thing is soooooooo clean..


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


















any idea what this powerplant even is?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

an alpina meeting









































a baur alpina


















_Modified by mavric_ac at 6:51 PM 10-12-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

upp


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## 2k3GTI18T (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## ToucheTurtle (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

















any idea what this powerplant even is?

















well thats just ****ing awesome.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

the best looking pink m3 around
not to sure if its factory or not.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## SiXdEeNiNe69 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (A420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A420* »_









Any more pics of this?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (A420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A420* »_









MORE!
dare i say its too clean?


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (SiXdEeNiNe69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SiXdEeNiNe69* »_Any more pics of this?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## DCIdevil (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









accidentally taken with my cell phone out the sunroof of my buddies E46 M3


_Modified by DCIdevil at 8:02 PM 10/15/2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DCIdevil)*

thats a pretty good shot from a cell!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Slimbo2.0 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (A420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A420* »_









that has got to be one of the *sickest* a6's i've ever seen










_Modified by Slimbo2.0 at 10:52 AM 10-16-2007_


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (Slimbo2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimbo2.0* »_
that has got to be one of the *dumbest* a6's i've ever seen


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (username)*

you have the best username on the forum!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










I used to work for him







Great, great guy. I miss working there.


----------



## Slimbo2.0 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (username)*

don't be jealous! that A6 is smooth lookin ride




_Modified by Slimbo2.0 at 11:21 AM 10-16-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike97xj* »_
I used to work for him







Great, great guy. I miss working there.


haha no way thats pretty neat. I watch the show from time to time. What exactly did you do?


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

lucky number seven.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (pat_ernzen)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (A420)*

damn that things sick! anymore pics?


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*

no. it's and s4 though. with full RS4 conversion.and 997 wheels.


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (A420)*

^^^ pure tittyballs


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_^^^ pure tittyballs

my thoughts exactly


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*

how about this


----------



## ginster_gtivr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*

Those last 2 Audi's are ridiculous....


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*

this thing looks evil


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*

Holy **** those are the deepest CH's I've ever [email protected][email protected] BTW this is the *undisputed best thread of all time ever*


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*









'cuz it are just fun to drive


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

you guys need to check out this build!!
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...79967
here are a few pics
how it started








































































its the same car that i posted a a few posts ago


_Modified by mavric_ac at 4:54 PM 10-16-2007_


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

this thread is delicious


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (A420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A420* »_










perfectionnnn
especially the ride height, any ideas of the suspension? bags?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (BTM)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


----------



## MARCSICKSURF (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Damn dude u've been comin up w/ sick pics. Not too busy at work i presume


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

i make my own schedule basically.I do freelance work. I have thousands of pics on my computer since i spend way to much time on the net looking at cars.

borrowed from another thread











_Modified by mavric_ac at 12:54 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

<3 this thread


----------



## 3.5 CSL (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


















HO HO HO 
SO HOT


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*










holy moly


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (nbvw)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

favorite racing clip ever

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu9T9B1Rg00


----------



## niels.d (Dec 26, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

some backround material


----------



## MyTelex22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (VR6GTI72)*

I don't want to come off as a doosh, but this is the only Lambo I truly love...


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (MyTelex22)*

ill add:
















































a must have pic:


----------



## Sealobo (Nov 4, 2001)

_Quote »_









i don't understand this.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (Sealobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sealobo* »_
i don't understand this.

stretched tires (wheel width is slighlty more than tire width)...its a "look"
not too good for handling though


----------



## Arachnotron (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Sealobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sealobo* »_
i don't understand this.

its bagged too


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Sealobo)*

^^^thats sick










_Modified by mavric_ac at 1:05 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Sealobo)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Sealobo)*


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Sealobo)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (stapleface)*























i wish i could do that this winter


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (A420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A420* »_









that is just sick!!! but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















to the road coarse prepped comaro


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Veir Geschwindigkeit)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Sealobo)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Sealobo)*


----------



## Bruce_M (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

i love the camaro.. just hot!! and the gti with the BEntly wheels looks great! 
but I still prefer the Porsches


----------



## hynt (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_































Hey, I know that guy! He's in the same car club as me. He just got that car too. It's super clean in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gsrroger (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









Nice. That looks fabulous, although not exactly comfortable for a long ride


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Sealobo)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Sealobo)*


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


















_Modified by robhurlburt at 6:24 PM 10-21-2007_


_Modified by robhurlburt at 6:25 PM 10-21-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (robhurlburt)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Sealobo)*

one of the best sounding cars ive heard
http://www.*******.com/car-vid...s.htm


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Sealobo)*

some more rare e30's


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (A420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A420* »_









Sorry, but I think you're in the wrong thread, that one belongs here:
http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?id=3471817 














J/K


----------



## syrus5o (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*

car is so sick. i lovee it


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (syrus5o)*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_
Sorry, but I think you're in the wrong thread, that one belongs here:
http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?id=3471817 














J/K

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I couldn't agree more.

The wheels and mirrors remind me of an unfinished resin model kit.


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Sealobo)*









































Wald S550


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Sealobo)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Sealobo)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

love that elise Mav.


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Sealobo)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

took this pic from the other thread:
it needs to be in here


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


































i have seen so many shots of this car but havent seen one from a front view? as impressive as this car's ass is...does anyone have any from the front?


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01Cm9TLqHVc


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (blk91gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blk91gti* »_Here's what I like:











i know where you can get a hard top citreon just like this in ok condition for less than $1000. 


_Modified by fastmaxxcooper at 8:49 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_

i have seen so many shots of this car but havent seen one from a front view? as impressive as this car's ass is...does anyone have any from the front?

i got one.. its suppose to be rated at over 700bhp


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## TachusGTI (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

i do enjoy my own shizz


----------



## Franzkoviac (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (TachusGTI)*

that's one of the best MKV GTIs I've seen.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hynt (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

specs on that thing?!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

this made me laugh

























aftermath


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

this thing is forsale... someone in the GTA needs to check it out!!








jag v12
http://ca.geocities.com/[email protected]/v12.JPG[IMG] 
[IMG]http://ca.geocities.com/[email protected]/v12-10.jpg 








http://ca.geocities.com/[email protected]/


----------



## TachusGTI (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (Franzkoviac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Franzkoviac* »_that's one of the best MKV GTIs I've seen.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks!


----------



## castel (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (hynt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hynt* »_

























Anymore info on this bad boy?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (castel)*

^^ what he said
but for now


----------



## Qaabus (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (castel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *castel* »_
Anymore info on this bad boy?

I ran the license plate through the Dutch version of what you would call DMV. It started out as this:
VOLKSWAGEN GOLF; 4MOTION V6 150 KW
First registered on 20-07-2000


----------



## gsrroger (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ this made me laugh










That's great


----------



## inwoo (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: (gsrroger)*

just checked the pics, i don't think this has been posted before.
And this may be the 100th e30 posted on this thread alone


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

you can never have enough e30


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

heres some proof


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*



















_Modified by mavric_ac at 1:03 PM 10-27-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









MOTHER OF GOD!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









always thought this was a great shot


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

one of the rarest e30's


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

more e30


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## deepspeed12 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re:*

This car gives me serious wood. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## assideways (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

^^^
s2k powerplant?????


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (assideways)*

i know i thought it was interesting and sort of going against the whole ratrod idea. But its cool as hell.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

SLR carbon brakes on and e36


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

everyone needs to check out this fellow vortexer's build thread
















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

















diggin the exhaust exit infront of the rear wheel
was there a you need an e28 thread?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

im thinking im might get a clean EG as a daily and do some clean mods to it. They really look good.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

more e28 love


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_








lucky number seven.

Saw that car at Evans Apple Orchard in Georgetown 2 weeks ago. Hot shizz indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jerahammey (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (robhurlburt)*

Here are some I took at my local Sonic.
I know I have some of a Boss 429 a guy had, but I'll have to look for those.


































































_Modified by Jerahammey at 4:39 PM 11-1-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

nice pics!
cousins once removed?


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

badass M5 mav http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ricardo12 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (Bull0080)*

I would love to see the after pic of this.







He for sure has bigger balls then I.










_Modified by Ricardo12 at 4:38 PM 11-1-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri Star* »_badass M5 mav http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

e34's are one of my favorite bimmers of all time. Id pick that over any other generation m5 in heart beat!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

some more pics of that patina e30. Ive only ever seen the ones of it parked.









































and its forsale on the tex!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3495372


_Modified by mavric_ac at 6:27 PM 11-1-2007_


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

distant relatives


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Let's turn back the clock & make the cars move
















from Australia, Nice!








Jerry "The King" Ruth.
























This is the car that began to make Ruth famous, here at Puyallup, early 60's.
And here's some more random PNW old racers 
























































HaHa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , here's a kid beating his dad
























































wait... WHAT?








Looks dangerous, wonder if they're even wearing seatbelts?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

















the following pics make me sad. THis is one mans "collection" 








































































































A 2002 TURBO in the backround








this is a sad sight for these cars


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

people really are putting anything in e30's these days
a lexus V8
















http://www.r3vlimited.com/boar...98262


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










Heh, that's Bill Rudtner's car. His shop is about 1/2 hour from where I live. He's the guy that built the engine in the SC Track car that my Dad and I have. We've become good friends with him over the past few years.
I have ridden in the above car. Fast isn't the word







I was in it at 185mph at Pocono. 
And the kid standing in the pic is Bill's right-and man, Gianni. Great guy








Here are some pics of that car from Lime Rock:









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









reversed barrel Fikse wheels and "custom" flares
















That car can be (and has been) tuned to well over 700hp and it is VERY light. Hell, it has been over 200mph @ Pocono.
there are good vids of the car on http://www.rudtnersracing.com
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

some of my fav. pics ...


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

anymore rolling shots of that F40





















???


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*











































_Modified by mavric_ac at 9:25 AM 11-4-2007_


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri Star* »_some of my fav. pics ... 

























where are you from. these pictures were all taken right around the corner from me.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

ENJOY ...


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (Blackmilk)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

one of Sienfeld's pcars


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

fun for the whole family 


























cant say i was expecting this


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (Blackmilk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blackmilk* »_









wow random i know that car i remember when he just got it a few years back


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_
wow random i know that car i remember when he just got it a few years back 

Nice set of rims and nice pic


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

love the colour on this RS4


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Franzkoviac (Mar 13, 2007)

I love black, I love orange, but that black RS4 with orange trim is revolting.


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Hey, mavric, are all of the pictures that you post yours?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

no just to much time on my hands


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Blackmilk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blackmilk* »_









How long did it take to scrape _that_ off?


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
How long did it take to scrape _that_ off?

I wish it's mine


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (scrapper)*

cant say im a fan of the fender vents or skirts


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*










































_Modified by mavric_ac at 6:23 AM 11-12-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

he must have done the 1.8t swap im guessing


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*











































_Modified by mavric_ac at 12:44 PM 11-12-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

So many GT3RS...


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002_ti* »_










One more of that car:











































































_Modified by LilGreenJeTTaGiRL at 3:47 PM 11-12-2007_


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

great pics! i want a coupe quattro so bad!!!!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

http://coconut.se/friends/aber...y.jpg


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_























/thread


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

























never seen this before


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*










































_Modified by mavric_ac at 7:13 AM 11-15-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*



















































_Modified by mavric_ac at 7:19 AM 11-15-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*











































_Modified by mavric_ac at 7:23 AM 11-15-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*











































_Modified by mavric_ac at 7:26 AM 11-15-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

my dream sleeper


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## westfield32 (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










Hey all,
It would be greatly appreciated if someone can post more pics of this vehicle, in particular closer pics of the rims (i do realize there are about 3 pics in this entire thread of the car, the angles aren't great nor close enough).
TIA.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (westfield32)*

these are all i got.. Its an S4 with full rs4 convertion. The owner is a member here.


----------



## westfield32 (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Thanks Mavric_Ac, those were the ones already posted (possibly by you IIRC). 
I would love to see more pictures of that car and the golf in the background as i am considering doing that modification to my wheels.
TIA.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (westfield32)*

probably lol...i remeber the guy posting not to long ago ill try and figure out his username for you.


_Modified by mavric_ac at 8:25 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_these are all i got.. Its an S4 with full rs4 convertion. The owner is a member here.


















HOLY CRAP


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (danny_16v)*

mavric_ac , thank you for your fantastic posts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

thanks


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

that kit looks awful. too many creases in it.could be cleaner.


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (A420)*

how much does this girl weigh? Hope that hood wasn't damaged

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

lol at the exceeded bandwidth.. look at what you guys did!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

















fugly wing.. but i guess its functional
http://67.18.128.135/fallrun/crazyvette2.jpg


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

More great stuff as always. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Love this one:


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Dubai plate in a european country? how does that work?

_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (VWRulez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRulez* »_Dubai plate in a european country? how does that work?

Why not? Apart from distance to home, how's that any different from seeing a Canadian plates in US?


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

good point, and he can't park









_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
Why not? Apart from distance to home, how's that any different from seeing a Canadian plates in US?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Arsigi)*

836rwhp e36 runs a 9.92 @ 145 mph pretty impressive










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J46gBDDm5fw


----------



## MyBlueR32Turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.9..16vTurbo* »_how much does this girl weigh? Hope that hood wasn't damaged


I weigh 125, but thanks for asking. If you look closely, you can see that the hood is carbon fiber.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

thats too funny


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Arsigi)*









sienfeld?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (MyBlueR32Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyBlueR32Turbo* »_










more info on this?


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Arsigi)*

super clean Subaru


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (autopulse)*

..::subscribe::..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


































an evo


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (Tri Star)*

nice pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*

Because I miss UK fords.
proof that when they put their mind to it they can build great cars for real people.


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

_Modified by Tri Star at 11:40 PM 11-18-2007_


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









is the variable turbine geometry the turbos I've been hearing about where the turbines start close together,and as the RPMs increase the blades start to fan-out for more suction or what have you.


_Modified by A420 at 1:09 AM 11-19-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (976-RADD)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*

Spent all night going through this thread.
Wow...What an epic thread!
Thanks!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*

m5 vert coupe?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=335042* »_"In 1989, Motorsport engineers developed an M5 convertible, with two lengthened front doors and seating for four. It really did come very close to production - a price of (pound symbol) 50,000 was agreed, and space was even booked at the Geneva motor show, but one week before its intended debut, BMW 'killed' it, believing it would have led to a demand for non-M 5 Series convertibles, which might have dented drop-top 3 Series sales."


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*









its a shame that car got stolen


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (BTM)*

My dog!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


































_Modified by mavric_ac at 7:20 PM 11-19-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*

ive got a thing for 2002's atm


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










Exactly *ONE* in existence.
For sale...
















http://www.platinumrides.com/pagani.html
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

sweet comes with 100,000 in spare parts


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (A420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A420* »_
is the variable turbine geometry the turbos I've been hearing about where the turbines start close together,and as the RPMs increase the blades start to fan-out for more suction or what have you.

_Modified by A420 at 1:09 AM 11-19-2007_

other way around. the blades move in to spin faster for more boost, but when they are out they spin up sooner.

































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















new rs6 around the ring http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP5WSQj2HMc










_Modified by TORSEN TRACTION at 9:49 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## pinktshirt (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_



































WTF!! sacrilege


----------



## I Skate VW's (Aug 25, 2006)

imagine a bugatti on cinder blocks.....hahaha


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (pinktshirt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pinktshirt* »_

WTF!! sacrilege









they're just servicing it don't worry


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

same guy with the ACS cls above's collection... lucky b*****


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Some pics from my collection. They're just snapshots, but I think they're cool

























__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









































































and some pics I took a couple of nights ago.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

nice pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
f50 gt























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri Star* »_































Wantwantwantnownownow






















That looks amazing
Lol at no centercaps!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

A pretty well put together clip
Autosentrum Audi Rs4 & Porsche
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nqHBbHHJh8


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Mavric, you just increased my love of the gt3, the photo of the rs and the yellow one might become my new background







Here are more
Sorry if some are reposts, I can't keep track...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

haha yeah they have that effect


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









Nice and refreshing to see one in silver. Now show me one in Martini livery!


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

This thread needs more classic gtr!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

turbo goodness


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

















































1000th post










_Modified by mavric_ac at 1:39 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Yay Mavric, 1000 posts! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Some subie love


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

All taken at the Good Guys car show this July in Washington state
























The License plate on the Merc below reads "Her Merc"


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

























































Thats all


----------



## Footprints (Feb 22, 2005)

*Jorg Bergmeister in the Flying Lizard Porsche 911 GT3 RSR*

Jorg Bergmeister in the Flying Lizard Porsche 911 GT3 RSR at the American Le Mans Series finale at Laguna Seca last month.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_Yay Mavric, 1000 posts! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Some subie love


haha yeah it happened fast. Id be at double that but i completly forgot everything about my old username







. I probably have a few hundred posts in this thread alone haha. 
^^nice pics


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

im trying to get a high-res of the first 2 if anyones interested Pm me


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

more pics of this famous 933 turbo


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*










and a pretty cool lotus video for those interested
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FufSgS0AQ8w


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









Is that a Dusey?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

i got a hard-on when i saw this


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

Those pics of those Lambo com from the Lambo Showroom in Sant'agata


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Blackmilk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blackmilk* »_Those pics of those Lambo com from the Lambo Showroom in Sant'agata










yup.. ill make it there some day in the future. Do the tour of all the factories.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
































is there some serious firepower in this thing? otherwise i might consider it a candidate for doing it wrong...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

i looked where i found the pics and there was no info on it so im not sure. Any idea what kind of wheels those are though?
Bugatti EB110 prototype








muira sv


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
yup.. ill make it there some day in the future. Do the tour of all the factories.


Magical place there, i never felt something like that, even in Monaco's Showrooms http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pic of the entry of the showroom, i took it in june 2007


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Blackmilk)*

you sir are lucky. .. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif post up some more pics


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

















i think this is the same car from the video of the retard doing 219 on the highway that was just released


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

^^ that f50s lights are interesting


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









techart 996


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

i guess these things are putting down good numbers 400+
































not sure if they're on the forum though


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










oh my f*** !!
i'm practically speachless


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


















wow... nice. All that's missing is the GULF livery


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

8 series vert


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Oh, hey I didn't know that they made an 8-series convert... cool!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

^^yeah me neather till yesterday lol










































_Modified by mavric_ac at 5:13 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (2002_ti)*

stole this from the JDM goodness thread...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

pics taken by Lwize


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Wow at the racer! What is it?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_Wow at the racer! What is it?



its a Sauber-Mercedes C291 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

I thought that it would be a sauber


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

















































im bored and cant do anything since i got all my wisdom teeth pulled today so im going to put up alot tonight lol


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_
wow... nice. All that's missing is the GULF livery

I'm hoping thats on the way cause that would be damn cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MKII GTI)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

























flat black never looked so sex before.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

im considering pg. 19 an early Christmas gift.. AMAZING


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

















anyone know the owner?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*










this is awesome!!!


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

I wonder what that blue r32 sounds like!








Oh, and mavric? How many car photos do you have on your computer???


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

You just got post 666!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

^^ should of posted something evil looking haha

scary shizz


























_Modified by mavric_ac at 12:55 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## vwtrance (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


















This is the most beautiful E30 M3 I have ever seen! Wow!


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ 

















That is probably one of the hottest miatas I have ever seen...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










Anymore of this one?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
Anymore of this one?


nope lol.. im sure someone in the mk1 forum could help though.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









I spy a gt3rs and a gallardo spyder! Nice Lincoln too


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*








Brabus SLR McLaren Roadster































badass to say the least


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## vwtrance (Jul 2, 2003)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Mr.pootie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Mr.pootie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr.pootie)*


----------



## Salty O'daniels (Oct 14, 2007)

anyone got more info on the blue R32 with the giant turbo thats touching a rad hose?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Salty O'daniels)*

sorry man.. no idea


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


























my favorite F1 car


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

















That is a really nice gti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*










dont think the turbo isnt big enough


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

















If you don't mind me asking, where were these pictures taken?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*

the owner is a member on the mk2 forum im sure if you ask there someone should be able to help.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ 










I'm kinda drooling over this one...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


----------



## udfong1213 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









BEST


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

all carbon body


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

thank you: *mavric_ac*, the _*OP*_ *2002 ti* and everyone else...
1 of Soo many saying, Holy $h*t; thats some *hot shizz*






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















will contribute soon.

_Modified by autopulse at 10:09 PM 12-3-2007_


_Modified by autopulse at 10:10 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*

low quality and random sizes..
love none-the-less


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*

















































http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by autopulse at 10:32 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

np man i figure since i spend so much time on the net looking at cars and building up a retarded collection on pics i may as well share.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ [


















This thing is hurting for some type of heat shield!!


----------



## DesiDub (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: (A420)*

There is so much WOW in this thread. 
I hope my car qualifies for entry... 
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to everyone that has contributed!
Kev


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

another v12 e30


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

the vorshe
























is there a build thread anywhere or any info anywhere about this car or where it is now?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

build pics of the 888


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

MR. Lauda's M1


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

yup well im done posting in this thread i just thought id share some of the pics of my computer.



























_Modified by mavric_ac at 6:48 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## MARCSICKSURF (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_MR. Lauda's M1










This is niki's personal car ?


----------



## assideways (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (MARCSICKSURF)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_yup well im done posting in this thread i just thought id share some of the pics of my computer. 

If they're off your computer how come some of them are hosted on my photobucket account (and 90% of them are from the original Dope Shizz thread?)


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

i know there are some pics in here from the first dope shizz thread cause i was looking around on earlier pages and there were things i didn't have on my computer and thought since they are on such early pages they havent been seen for a while so instead of rehosting them i just used the same link. But i can tell you 90% of the stuff in here is from other forums because i spent alot of time saving pics off of other forums and off the net.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## udfong1213 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (MARCSICKSURF)*


----------



## Golfme (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (Arachnotron)*

This just made my week









_Quote, originally posted by *Arachnotron* »_


----------



## chr[email protected] (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Golfme)*

I know most requests aren't really honored, but I figured that I should try. 
Can anyone post a wallpaper-sized picture of the yellow porsche either turbo or carrera 4 in the winter in profile in front of a cabin? I believe it was done by a Car & Driver or Motortrend.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

i have no idea where to get that at higher res


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

those are some cool little f'ers. got more?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Majik6)*

unfortunatly not. That pics was posted in a thread at Honda Tech


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

























-Stock LS1 Longblock
-LS6 Intake Manifold
-BBK 85mm Throttle Body
-Z06 Cam & Valve Springs
-ARP Rod Bolts
-GTO Oil Pan
-Mezeire Electric Water Pump
-42lb Injectors
-Aeromotive Regulator
-Modified Stock LS1 Rails for Return Style
-500-lph Vortech Fuel Pump
-Custom 3-Core Aluminum Radiator w/ Electric Fans
-Custom Manifolds & Crossover Pipe w/ T-70 Turbo (now has a turbonetics t4/60-1)
-Custom Intercooler Piping
-Turbonetics 42mm Wastegate
-TurboXS RFL BOV
-Garrett Air to Water Intercooler w/ Custom Heat Exchanger (now has a air to air)
-Custom 3" Downpipe
-Custom 3.5" Exhaust
-T56 Transmission w/ Pro 5.0 Shifter
-Ram Stage 3 Clutch (now has something that will hold )
-Custom Driveshaft


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

i really really <3 this thread.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


















HOLY CRAP


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

2 TCL favs


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

just because you have a busted trunk doesnt make your car "hood ride"...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Mavric_ac, this thread is one of my favorites in the lounge, largely thanks to your work. Thank you. 
I'm posting this because it's something a little unusual, but I thought it was very cool.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

man thats things got some meat up front!







and np


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


























I've seen that car! It was at a local car show over the summer! It's the sickest miata ever...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

911's fly


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









widebody gto.. never seen this before. what do you guy think?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

































i just liked this pic


----------



## Hoxmarch (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

EAG, houston local euro forum, favorite cars at a GTG
dont want to hear about the grain, trust me, I KNOW.
moms Nikon CoolPix, the suckiest camera evAr.
Hot S4:

















red .:R


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*



































































_Modified by mavric_ac at 7:17 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## MaxN (Dec 13, 2007)

Just passing by......


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## xjzhx (Dec 7, 2005)

ooooooooooooo... hypermoto = tight pants.


----------



## MaxN (Dec 13, 2007)

Back to 4 wheels


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (xjzhx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xjzhx* »_ooooooooooooo... hypermoto = tight pants.

yeah id do anything for one of those


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Factory Built Special Edition 505 Built
more info:

The BMW E30 M3 for street use was built to homologate the M3 for participation in the European Touring Car Championship (ETCC). To homologate the car for this championship BMW had to built 5000 M3 street cars. For BMW the 3 series was the logical choice to enter a championship, as the car was compact and it had great roadholding capabilities.
The ETCC rules strongly influenced the shape of the BMW M3. The circuit car had to be almost 100% similar to the street model. The widened wings and the large front- and rear spoilers had to be incorporated to the street model as well.
In a time frame of five years 21.222 BMW E30 M3 were built. Approximately 100 cars were used for race- and rally driving.
4.996 cars were exported to the United States of America.
In the year 1989 two limited edition BMW M3 models were presented. The cars were given the names of skilled M3 race drivers: Cecotto en Ravaglia.
The "Cecotto" model was built 505 times for the European market and the "Ravaglia" was built 25 times for the British market. These models obtained the highest specification M3 engine, 16" BBS light alloy wheels, a lightened booth lid, power windows and some other goodies in the interior.
Technical data

Four cylinder in-line engine, DOHC, 16 valves
(type S14 B23 M-power)
cylinder capacity: 2302 cc.
Bosch ML Motronic injection system
capacity: 215 DIN bhp. at 6750 rpm.
torque: 230 Nm at 4600 rpm.
gearbox: 5-speed, manual, close ratio
rear wheel drive, 25% limited slip differential
brakes: disk brakes all round, vented at the front
weight: 1200 kg.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

this thing must be a monster


----------



## SiXdEeNiNe69 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (SiXdEeNiNe69)*

^^sick car


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

How does this work? I was under the impression that at most tracks convertibles had to have a roll bar to be allowed on. It's a sweet car, but I was just wondering if there is something I'm missing or had the wrong information?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i didnt even think of that,, pretty dumb on the owners part


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## breakfasteatre (Sep 28, 2006)

this looks ridiculous:








and the cloth job looks horrible
looks like blue mouse hair, that nasty microfiber crap


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (breakfasteatre)*

all clk dtm's came with an auto trans.. i dont know why


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

A sick super seven video. Ive never seen this before. Is it some sort of time trials?
http://video.google.com/videop...hl=en


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Yojimbo206 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_A sick super seven video. Ive never seen this before. Is it some sort of time trials?


that looks almost like a gymkhana event.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## cbarz (Sep 25, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

1991 GMC Syclone Powerslide action:
(That's me behind the wheel, flippin' the bird to the photographer @ 45mph sideways)


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (cbarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbarz* »_1991 GMC Syclone Powerslide action:
(That's me behind the wheel, flippin' the bird to the photographer @ 45mph sideways)









haha thats sick.. was it your truck?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*



















































just needs a drop.. badly


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

the real deal


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

God how I hate stretched tires.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## cbarz (Sep 25, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
haha thats sick.. was it your truck?

Yep. For 6 years.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (cbarz)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

a neat BMW heritage video
http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard....aspx


----------



## @20psi (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_a neat BMW heritage video
http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard....aspx

thats phuckn cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

this makes me want an e28 sooooooo bad


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









MORE!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Season4 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Sweeet!!! I work in the building behind this car..


----------



## Season4 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









Sweeet!!! Does the person who posted this picture originally work at Chiat?


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ http://i81.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg http://i81.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg http://i81.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg
img]http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j205/Parker_EK4/Game%20Over/DSC_0005-2.jpg 

Waht's this car?
Great jobb, Mavric_ac, thanks


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

you know im not really sure but i like it haha.. and np im sure someone on ere knows


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


















_Modified by mavric_ac at 7:23 PM 12-21-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Jason78 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Wow...clean VW/wheels! I would've loved those on my black Corrado. What are they called?, they'd look badass on my Saab if they make the bolt pattern.




















_Modified by Jason78 at 4:02 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## stomp.13 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (Jason78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jason78* »_Wow...clean VW/wheels! I would've loved those on my black Corrado. What are they called?, they'd look badass on my Saab if they make the bolt pattern.



















_Modified by Jason78 at 4:02 PM 12-22-2007_

Compmotive Mo's I think. super cool wheel. Heavy but strong!


----------



## stomp.13 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









oh yeah, I dislike honduhs but that thing is rad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbNmsn23cFw


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

minus the wing this things awesome






















its the owners track car. So yes OMG it goes on the track with alittle stretch lol


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## banovsky (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

















*ducks*

M!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Audi V8TT coupe quattro 































dyno vids
http://www.theswansonfamily.us...0.MOV 
http://www.theswansonfamily.us...0.MOV

and at Tremblant
http://video.google.com/videop...hl=en



_Modified by mavric_ac at 8:25 PM 12-25-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## no27 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









So hot.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Lotus Esprit+Audi V8 

































http://s67.photobucket.com/alb...y.flv
http://s67.photobucket.com/alb...e.flv


_Modified by mavric_ac at 8:33 PM 12-25-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









if you look closely you can see the exhaust glowing


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

lets try and get this thread to 1000 post up some pics guys! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## zurus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

where do you get all the damn pictures


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

a bunch of forums basically lol i have to much free time


----------



## SiXdEeNiNe69 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (zurus)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Mcfly653VR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

I <3 this thread..
a hot Pantera GT-5 with a 8.7L hemi
























more on this project here - http://hem.passagen.se/hemipanter/
Dutch tuning company Creventic BV Audi R8 race car


















































_Modified by Mcfly653VR6 at 5:38 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## VITO'S BMW (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_






























something's not right here.... oh I know we're one wing short.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

i thought this thing looked pretty badass


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## IaMsUpErMaN (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_i thought this thing looked pretty badass


Can you say _Yakuza_?


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_i thought this thing looked pretty badass
















Yes. yes it is


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









C'mon, take out the 'B's...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

oldschool e30 mtech brochure


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (IaMsUpErMaN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IaMsUpErMaN* »_
Can you say _Yakuza_?

isnt that some sort of gang over there?
Ok just checked google.. Crazy stuff.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

That R8 gives me impure thoughts


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*

^^ does the same to most

sienfeld's gt2


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

i just thought this was funny


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## staggered mk4 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_Audi V8TT coupe quattro









Dear Lord







!


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

















Nothing like spectating at the best track in the world:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*









wide enough?


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

^^^
d*mn (mavric_ac), on into the new year and your still rockin' this hot shizz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_i just thought this was funny









Pff, 3 year old mustangs are so slow.


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
















Its an honor to have pics of my car in this thread. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Peter McParland


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (eastcoastbumps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoastbumps* »_
Its an honor to have pics of my car in this thread. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Peter McParland

feel free to post up some more pics or even a vid it looks amazing!


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Sorry I don't have a vid. I don't have that many good pictures either.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*

naked cgt


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

crazy paint job on this m1?

























_Modified by mavric_ac at 5:47 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## porsche99 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## 92VR6C (Mar 16, 2005)

/IMG] 



























_Modified by 92VR6C at 10:25 AM 1-3-2008_


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*

mav probably already posted these, but heres a few more.


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









moooore


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (fastmaxxcooper)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## Aaron_91 (May 26, 2002)

lol tires


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Aaron_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aaron_91* »_








lol tires

lol i didnt even notice that.. how can a company make an advertisements and not notice something like that.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*






































hartage


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

that drifiting crash is amazing!


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (TopSpeed)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1976 Toyota KP30 1500 5K on twin 40s making 131bhp, 5 speed box and 600kg's.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*TCL darling*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*4x4*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## Cptn. SenseofDirection (Oct 30, 2007)

YES MOAR!!!








death and destruction for the win!!!!


_Modified by Cptn. SenseofDirection at 11:16 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Cptn. SenseofDirection)*

A little Fiat 127 love:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Cptn. SenseofDirection)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cptn. SenseofDirection* »_








YES MOAR!!!







death and destruction for the win!!!!

_Modified by Cptn. SenseofDirection at 11:16 PM 1-8-2008_

i wish i had a higher res version for my backround.. is the stuff in the air concrete or some type of padding foam? 


_Modified by mavric_ac at 12:16 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

those would be styrofoam bricks. they use em at englishtown in the parking lot and i hit them with my car. haha.


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Tri Star)*









badass


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_








if you look closely you can see the exhaust glowing

whoa, do you know who took that or where its being dynoed at?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Snow Trooper)*

ill try and find out for yo on the forum i found the pic









^wish i had more pics of that though


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

nice shots of the new skyline




































i guess they tape up the badge so no one will know what its called lol


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









"I just can't stand these slow out-of-towners!" 
Hiliarious!
Surprised there wasn't a 'caption this' thread for this...


----------



## zurus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









moar !


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (zurus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zurus* »_









moar !

i wish i had more the car looks amazing.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*
























.








.








.








.









_Modified by mavric_ac at 7:51 PM 1-14-2008_


_Modified by mavric_ac at 7:58 PM 1-14-2008_


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

I think you could fit a Bagel in the GTR exhausts....







If I get the opportunity to test this theory, I will, and post pics.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (satisfied)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satisfied* »_I think you could fit a Bagel in the GTR exhausts....







If I get the opportunity to test this theory, I will, and post pics.
haha
i love ITB's!!

















.








.








.








.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









.








.










_Modified by mavric_ac at 8:09 PM 1-14-2008_


----------



## A Car for the People (Jun 7, 2006)

This thread makes me so upset that i'll never be able to own most of these cars.. but so happy at the same time.


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_haha
i love ITB's!!

















.








.








.








.










Is that real gold?


----------



## Franzkoviac (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

Belongs to one of my wife's co-workers, daily driven. Nicest E28 M5 in the world? I think so.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (Franzkoviac)*























wipes drool from mouth


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

that M5 is THE sexiest thing I've seen all day


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









.








.








.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

My M3 from today - just installed a new grill, lights, badges and lenses.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (badb5)*

So much damn bmw porn.....


----------



## Franzkoviac (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (badb5)*

Gorgeous, but lose the euro plate and get some decent wheels, posthaste!


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (Franzkoviac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Franzkoviac* »_Gorgeous, but lose the euro plate and get some decent wheels, posthaste!

Interesting you'd say that - I just had that plate taped on with masking tape to see what it would look like. That's the first time I've ever put it on the car, I agree with you.
The wheels are 15" Kosei K1's which are increadibly light weight. These are my daily driver wheels with Kumho Ecsta AST's, fantastic combo for daily driving.
I'm about to pick up some 16" Kopi Alpina replicas for it as well.
















without the plate and before the new lights and grill:








This is the original paint by the way - I love this car...



_Modified by badb5 at 10:36 AM 1-20-2008_


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

I think those wheels actually look pretty good. They give a racier look to the m3


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (redfred18T)*

Haven't posted some hot content in a while, so here goes:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri Star* »_Haven't posted some hot content in a while, so here goes:


















































This is an everyday thing in South Florida - Big Baller Central - I just got back from South Beach, my neck is sore from seeing this stuff parked everywhere, rolling everywhere, Lambo's Ferrari's, Phantoms are like VW's there. I love South Beach and the Miami area.


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Cptn. SenseofDirection (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









well, it will fit in with it's surroundings


_Modified by Cptn. SenseofDirection at 2:27 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

_Modified by mavric_ac at 10:31 PM 1-20-2008_


_Modified by mavric_ac at 12:02 AM 1-25-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

love this swap!








.


----------



## tpod (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (tpod)*


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (Cor32rado)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

sexy

i always loved these


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

dope headlights on that aston. seriously dope.


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_sexy

i always loved these 

Uh oh, you posted an SUV on TCL. Watch your back


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (MKII GTI)*


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

My Vento.......


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*

Nope... Auburn Speedster

_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_








Is that a Dusey?


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

What is this?! That's pretty cool looking!

_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*My turn to add something Re: (uber_beetle)*

sorry about the quality... shot with a cell phone when I stumbled upon a really nice car show a while back.
Deusey (I think) 


































_Modified by uber_beetle at 8:22 AM 1-23-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

im sure alot of you guys remember these pics















we all wanted to see the landing.. 
well theres a vid
http://www.rallyejournal.cz/do...7.wmv


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

























_Modified by mavric_ac at 12:02 AM 1-25-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## silverstones2k (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## zurus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*



mavric_ac said:


> moaar!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (silverstones2k)*

i wish i had more


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

one sick m5 tuned by ASR Engineering
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tdg7XZwuEQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6EmBc25RBQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nG-h1LYdMlE
Dyno'ed 581 rwhp and 461 lb/ft rw torque.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## paintballpark187 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

White RS4 above^^^
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif OH MY GOD.

I'll make an addition: always loved this thing (built ~20 mins from my house).


----------



## Aaron_91 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (0320thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0320thGTI* »_My Vento.......



When did you import it? Oh, you didnt? Then its a Jetta. Thanks for playing.


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)




----------



## MaxN (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Aaron_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aaron_91* »_

When did you import it? Oh, you didnt? Then its a Jetta. Thanks for playing.

i f'in hate when people say that








if someone _converts_ their jetta to euro-specs, i believe they can call it a vento...chit, i think they can call it whatever the f**k they want...


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

High Res.. ? any of them???









_Quote, originally posted by *Tri Star* »_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

















I love that car soooo badly... it's perfect IMO


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*
















m5 touring mmmmmm


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

e39 m5 touring mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

love this type arrr








.








.








.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## DarkNeo (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

the front of that rsx... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









.








.








.








.







 
.










_Modified by mavric_ac at 11:42 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*












































what is this?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









.








.








.








.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## planrforrobert (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









What is this?


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (planrforrobert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *planrforrobert* »_
What is this?

it looks close to that prodrive subaru that made clarkson barf.


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (jbell)*

Got me looking into that website now ....

























As far as the answer to "what is this?"


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (TopSpeed)*

thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## 3.5 CSL (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









CSL FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif!!!!1111


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

pics of yours now!!!! haha


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## icom (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

just love the Audi A8.. mmmm


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_




















































That is amazing!


----------



## PBN (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_






























SeXXXXXay~~ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

SL FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_








 















and a caddy for good measure.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_








wide enough?
















Whoa, I just realized that that car is from the German city that I used to live in.








Any idea who the owner is? I wonder if I know them.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Der Zahnarzt (Sep 28, 2007)

arrgghhh... I hate the picture quote reply....


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

I've seen this car in person and it was just as hot as in pics.


















_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 9:57 PM 2-2-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

awesome! yeah doesnt that company sell reproduction fenders and such for UrQuattro's?


----------



## Zanardi. (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Zanardi. (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (Zanardi.)*


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (Zanardi.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zanardi.* »_ 











this looks sooooo good


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Zanardi.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zanardi.* »_


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

wow that's amazing


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

Someone loves resto-mods!
I love the JDM stuff!


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*

ive been diggin' it all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

http://desert-motors.com/cpg/d...pos=0


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## DUBmanDAN (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DUBmanDAN)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

not sure if this gem has been posted yet, but check it out
















































enjoy


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## isuki (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

from the "murdered out" thread


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









http://desert-motors.com/cpg/a...4.jpg


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

nice shot Pat. Always like your work


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Thanks man, I appreciate that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (pat_ernzen)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*
















look at the size of the rear tires!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*























how about this!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

a British racing green m3 GT


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









Finally found the color I'll use when I get my E30 M3 repainted - Deep Pepto Bismol pink!


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









THAT IS PANTHER PINK If I ever saw it! <3<3<3
1970 Chrysler color code FM3
Like my car!!!


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (TheGreenspanator)*

Really! I wouldn't have thought that was a production color, interesting.
Any more examples? That has to be extremely rare - like a 1970 Challenger color?


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (badb5)*

Panther Pink or Moulin Rouge









http://www.pantherpink.com

_Modified by badb5 at 11:56 AM 2-8-2008_


_Modified by badb5 at 11:57 AM 2-8-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (badb5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badb5* »_ 
Finally found the color I'll use when I get my E30 M3 repainted - Deep Pepto Bismol pink!

haha please god no


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (badb5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badb5* »_Panther Pink or Moulin Rouge



Yep, 1970 only.... it looks really funny on just about anything but as Moulin Rouge on 1970 AAR Cudas... My inspiration!!


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (TheGreenspanator)*

That is gorgeous - I can see why it looks best with a lot of black to offset the Moulin/ Panther. I have never seen a Mopar this color.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*























and the touring has an s52 and doesn't just tow


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## crazy mother dubber (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (crazy mother dubber)*


----------



## pinktshirt (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Unfortunately i don't have anything worth adding to this thread.. for now i'd just to like to say








BTW, has anyone got pictures of the pearl blue S4 with the turbos sticking halfway out the hood to share, so we could fap merrily to them?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
























What is that?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

a toyota on bags


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

any more! that thing looks great!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*996GT2 VP Racing Fuels*


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

*Re:*

this skyline = win


----------



## Cptn. SenseofDirection (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_






















and the touring has an s52 and doesn't just tow
















that's borderline car porn


----------



## udfong1213 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (udfong1213)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (udfong1213)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (udfong1213)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (udfong1213)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (udfong1213)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (udfong1213)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (udfong1213)*

anyone one to guess the cars


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (udfong1213)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (udfong1213)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

I'm gonna post this here, because it IS hot.








Already judging by the pics, I knew I was gonna like it, but I payed a visit to a local BMW dealer today and OMG I instantly fell in love with the car.
It was a 135i just like in the pic, with cream half-leather interior. I'd actually choose it over full leather, as there's just more detail to it with the two different materials. All in all the blue and cream was a sweet combo.
I was surprised how usable the backseat actually is. Getting there is challenging to say the least, but once you get yourself there, a 5'8" passenger behind a 5'8" driver can actually imagine sitting there for a while. Knees touch the seat and head meets the headliner, if you lean back, though.
Trunk is good only for like one full-size suitcase and a couple of shopping bags, that's all. 
I would SO love to own one. As a diesel, though.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (udfong1213)*

from konky


----------



## B18CXr (Mar 25, 2002)

cheers,


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (B18CXr)*










man i love ducati monster's


----------



## B18CXr (Mar 25, 2002)

_man i love ducati monster's_ 
Not a monster, but a co-worker's Sport Classic 1000 with "custom paint"







at Rennsport Reunion III


















_Modified by B18CXr at 8:10 PM 2-18-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

























_Modified by mavric_ac at 1:57 PM 2-21-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

m3 gt


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

that things looks angry from the front and back


----------



## NY New Yorker (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (udfong1213)*









.








.








.








. 








.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## zwanzig_gti (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*








That Z/28 is hot shizz!


----------



## MyTelex22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*



mavric_ac said:


> Gorgeous vehicle but for the love of Christ! Deep six that wing!!!


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (MyTelex22)*


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (JigenVW)*

Wow - what engine is that in the Corrado?  Look like that of a 944 but I am not sure. Is it RWD as well?


----------



## a4m25d90 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: (NY New Yorker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY New Yorker* »_









Wallpaper size?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MKII GTI)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (udfong1213)*









.


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_Wow - what engine is that in the Corrado? Look like that of a 944 but I am not sure. Is it RWD as well?

RWD VR6 Turbo.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (udfong1213)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (udfong1213)*









.








.








.








.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_


































any bigger pics of this ?


----------



## paintballpark187 (Feb 12, 2004)

SO hot.



































_Modified by paintballpark187 at 10:24 AM 2-26-2008_


----------



## paintballpark187 (Feb 12, 2004)

And another gorgeous rauh-welt..


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*

damn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif those are some nice looking p-cars I tried finding more info but there isnt alot on their site


----------



## paintballpark187 (Feb 12, 2004)

Only thing I know is that they make the hot shiz!
"Rauh-Welt cars with those sick rear fenders are configured with 10.5in/18in front, 13in/18in. Rear required -22mm offset with 60mm spacers."


----------



## smog7 (Apr 11, 2007)

thread is now over:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/auto-otaku/sets/


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (smog7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smog7* »_thread is now over:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/auto-otaku/sets/























so angry i clicked this link before opening my books to study for an exam tomorrow


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (smog7)*

Ginetta's from http://www.flickr.com/photos/auto-otaku/sets


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (smog7)*

loti from http://www.flickr.com/photos/auto-otaku/sets


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (smog7)*

nissan's from http://www.flickr.com/photos/auto-otaku/sets


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (smog7)*

mazdas from http://www.flickr.com/photos/auto-otaku/sets


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*

nice stuff BTM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NY New Yorker (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (MKII GTI)*

I'll have to dig through the archives!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

s2ks from http://www.flickr.com/photos/auto-otaku/sets
































































and a







nsx


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

and finally, miscellaneous from http://www.flickr.com/photos/auto-otaku/sets
























































































































































welp, going through those 350pgs of flickr was pretty effective at distracting me from studying my econ...hopefully it all works out for the best


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

ahh who needs that anyways


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









My Audi made it into Hot Shizz!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Some more pics of that silver Y33 and my car:
























































The car has undergone a minor transformation since these pics were taken though.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

I need a towel after that TurboII.


----------



## MyTelex22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*









TCL gods, What wheels are those? They are absolutely insane!


----------



## udfong1213 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









1) Did you get your parking brake fixed? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2) Did you ever find a stray piece of toilet paper hanging from your a$$ after taking a poo?








hot shizz or no?... gas @ $4 - maybe so







~300 dollar, by Sir Clive Sinclair the computer guy


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









Am i missing the Throttle body?


----------



## kickinoutyo (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (MattyBoom)*

Found it!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (TooDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_
1) Did you get your parking brake fixed? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2) Did you ever find a stray piece of toilet paper hanging from your a$$ after taking a poo?








hot shizz or no?... gas @ $4 - maybe so







~300 dollar, by Sir Clive Sinclair the computer guy










haha yeah i knew someone would say something.. Its just a super rare Bimmer so i thought id post it. I laughed when i saw the pics though for the first time.


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (BTM)*

















































And some BMW content to finish it off


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (TopSpeed)*

Swedish freestyle- and slalomskier Jon Olssons winter beater:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*

That lambo is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















_Modified by mavric_ac at 10:59 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










TDI
lites
altitude
wheels
front plate








.
.
.
yes, please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

some of the civette




































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Finally have a car worth posting about!!








































































Hope the tweakers don't steal my plate for scrap money, that's real copper...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## udfong1213 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (NationYell)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*

























_Modified by mavric_ac at 10:17 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_























_Modified by mavric_ac at 10:17 PM 3-5-2008_

Wow, just wow. That is the most muscular looking RSX I've ever seen. Any idea on size and offsets? Love the stagger on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*

sent you an IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
from another thread


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









we've got to keep this up front.. TCL'ers depend on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*

like i said.. we cant let this thread dwindle and die,
Support TCL hot shizz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Some Randomness...


----------



## clock (Jul 20, 2005)

I love old 911s that are slammed like that. They look so smooth.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Bunch of respectable cars from my college car show last year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (20thAna3282)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

a cool p chop

























id so rock that for a track rat


_Modified by mavric_ac at 12:32 AM 3-19-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*
















iirc these are the wheels that cost more then most of our cars.. well defiantly mine haha


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

sex on wheels








and everyones favorite


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

that engine bay is immaculate(SP)!!


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (PreMier)*

Part of an Audi Event email I received today...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (NationYell)*


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










Hey I took that!








heres a few more from the show


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_
Hey I took that!








heres a few more from the show


B.P any chance you can send me a biger quality version to use as my BG?


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

ask and yee shall receive


----------



## ginster_gtivr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (MattyBoom)*









Dear Lord.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (ginster_gtivr6)*

A few pics I took last month:
























































































































































































































































































http://s269.photobucket.com/al...eting/


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Hm2...lated


----------



## isuki (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Primadonna Z*

http://forums.hybridz.org/showthread.php?t=119098


----------



## SiXdEeNiNe69 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (SiXdEeNiNe69)*

Off-roading looks terrifying.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

great looking TL!


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Wow! I love that TL! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is it a Type S? 286 horsies...


----------



## RS-Karl (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (NationYell)*

I love those 240Z's !!!


----------



## Tekron (Apr 21, 2006)

mk4's FTL, thank god their are few(I've yet to see one hehehee)


----------



## ilko (Apr 21, 2004)

Here's a few of my car, from another thread:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (eastcoastbumps)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

this was cool but sad to look at.








poor e30


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*























on top gear
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLvlfAyduvA


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## valfaw (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









and hummers are made for what reason exactly again???
oh that's right rapper's...


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (valfaw)*

I love when Range Rovers are put to use as they were meant to be used! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (NationYell)*

Land Rovers too for that matter


----------



## johnnynumfiv (Jan 24, 2007)

Some of my pics from Lime Rock Park and Automotive Restorations Inc.



































































_Modified by johnnynumfiv at 6:48 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (NationYell)*


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (TopSpeed)*


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (TopSpeed)*

Some Porsches from a meeting in Interlaken, Switzerland.


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (TopSpeed)*

SCS is a great website, tho no hotlinking...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

^^^ LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*









oh baby


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (redfred18T)*

flamer!


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (redfred18T)*


----------



## Twosont (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (redfred18T)*

stang looks hott http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
moar? [email protected]!


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

those Rover pics are so rad!


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

ttt for the loungers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## user4815 (Nov 6, 2007)

Not my car, yes the side skirt is out of alignment but hey, I still like it.


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (user4815)*

Hmm, isn't that an SRT4?


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (JigenVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JigenVW* »_Hmm, isn't that an SRT4?

uuhhh No...
this is:








notice the side skirts, bigger front bumper, hood scoop, etc...doesnt really look good IMO but still quite different from a standard neon


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (Golfmk3_18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfmk3_18* »_
uuhhh No...
notice the side skirts, bigger front bumper, hood scoop, etc...doesnt really look good IMO but still quite different from a standard neon

Oh trust me, I've driven quite a few SRT4s. I just assumed it was this car:








An SRT4 thats been "downgraded" to look like a Neon.


_Modified by JigenVW at 6:10 AM 5-6-2008_


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (JigenVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JigenVW* »_
Oh trust me, I've driven quite a few SRT4s. I just assumed it was this car:








An SRT4 thats been "downgraded" to look like a Neon.

_Modified by JigenVW at 6:10 AM 5-6-2008_

Exactally what I would do if I had a SRT-4. Swap out that front end and black out the I/C, so at least from the Front it would look like a regular Neon.








I like that style on the SRT's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wilbur the pig (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (V-KLAN)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









.









.








.








.


----------



## TA (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










honestly mavric, how do you do it?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

i know that pic is sexy as hell i stared at it for a good minute.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (TA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (TA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

how about an e30 m3 with 4,800miles


















































_Modified by mavric_ac at 9:06 PM 5-9-2008_


----------



## SilentRacer (Jun 5, 2007)

M Coupes are by far one of my most favorite cars on the planet.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

_mavric_ac_, dude, your personal pic archive must be *GARGANTUAN* 
... -still diggin your posts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by autopulse at 12:48 PM 5-10-2008_


_Modified by autopulse at 12:49 PM 5-10-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

its upwards of 5000 now and around 1.5 gb lol i was thinking about making a torrent if anyone is interested so you can all have them.


----------



## OwenS83 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShockerWorthy (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (OwenS83)*


----------



## Schecky (Sep 23, 2007)

damn this is my new favorite thread


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (TA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (TA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (TA)*

















this shot would be sick if the car didnt have the body kit.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (TA)*


----------



## rpreslar (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_its upwards of 5000 now and around 1.5 gb lol i was thinking about making a torrent if anyone is interested so you can all have them.


yes please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (TA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (TA)*


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_its upwards of 5000 now and around 1.5 gb lol i was thinking about making a torrent if anyone is interested so you can all have them.
















really?? can you please?!?!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (kcn0113)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcn0113* »_















really?? can you please?!?!























yeah i guess i can do that. i can only upload so much or ill be over my bandwidth but ill let it upload so a few people can have it then ifyou guys can continue uploading that would be great so more people can have it.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
















OMG YES!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah man it looks perfect. You should post up some pics from your deviant art i just checked it our you;ve got some nice shots! I forgot my account info for Deviant art I haven't used it in forever.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Thanks! Can't hotlink from deviantART, but here are "some" of mine I can share from elsewhere.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

And now to the motherload of my Audi pictures, hosted by Fourtitude. I happened to live in Germany, not far from Ingolstadt back in 2005 when Audi celebrated 25 years of quattro with a GTG and demo laps of their race cars. This was the first ever photshoot I ever took with the DSLR and already I was on sort of an assignment from Fourtitude.








You can believe my brother, an Audi fan and owner, was jealous when I called him from the event, excited telling him how many sport quattros I was seeing at once.








































































From the factory's Audi Tradition collections, an RS2 with about 300 km on the clock. 








































































































































































































































































































































Stig Blomqvist in the HB quattro...








...and Walter Röhrl in the Pikes Peak quattro.
Oh and my absolute favorite of the set. This was a lucky shot. I thought it was over already when I heard revs go up and people starting to cheer. I dove into the crowd again and got this.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

damn man haha.. got to change my pants now. Whats your setup?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_damn man haha.. got to change my pants now. Whats your setup?









Canon EOS 350D and a few, mostly cheap lenses. Nothing fancy, really.


----------



## redsoxreturns (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*









why are the rear wheels p-shopped?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (redsoxreturns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redsoxreturns* »_
why are the rear wheels p-shopped?

They're wheel covers, a la F1.








Don't ask me why, though.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (redsoxreturns)*

The owner of the white e34 i posted earlier also owns this


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (TA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (TA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (TA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (TA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

^^^If that was in my garage the hood would look like that all the time and it wouldnt be soap.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI72)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

lol i knew someone would enjoy it


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*










yikes


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## turbine1986 (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*










OMG MOARRRRR PLEAZ!!!!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Bumped into this last week.


----------



## rpreslar (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
yeah i guess i can do that. i can only upload so much or ill be over my bandwidth but ill let it upload so a few people can have it then ifyou guys can continue uploading that would be great so more people can have it.

I have no problem uploading all day long. And either way, thanks for sharing your work on this site man, it's pure sex.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## PhilHVW (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Me driving my car at Watkins Glen a week ago. I think the photographer got a couple really nice shots that wouldn't look out of place in this thread.
















Higher res/cropped (I know...bear with me, I love these shots)


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

if the vortex has a "best thread", this is it. and i haven't even seen all of it yet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redsoxreturns (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (borapumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *borapumpkin* »_if the vortex has a "best thread", this is it. and i haven't even seen all of it yet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not really even close....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2224141 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3792772 
are two of the better ones...


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ 










any more of this?
it has potential...but i can't really tell if i like it yet


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

no sorry man that was the only pic of it.


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (TA)*









Legit BTCC car?
a few years after the series heyday, but cool nonetheless
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theSCHAFF (Dec 4, 2006)

_Quote »_









The wheels are OverKill IMO, it's doing it wrong. Anyways Back on topic:


----------



## theSCHAFF (Dec 4, 2006)

-Sorry for the double post, wanted to add these!
Hirsch Performance Saab 9-5 Wagon:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

I thought this was a stylish way to arrive in a 24h mountain bike event.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Uk in NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uk in NY* »_








Legit BTCC car?
a few years after the series heyday, but cool nonetheless
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, judging by the Auto Trader ad on the number sticker, I'd say it's a BTCC car. IIRC they raced those same cars in a German series. Can't remember its name, but it wasn't DTM... Either way, the quattro A4 dominated the series, which lead to AWD being banned.
Anyway, it's legit alright. I took that pic at Audi Forum in Ingolstadt at the quattro's 25th anniversary event.


----------



## ModestMERK (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (deziking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deziking* »_









OMG MOARRRRR PLEAZ!!!!









Can we PLEASE get more of this Mustang. That is probably the meanest ****ing thing Ive ever seen














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

I always thought these were funny - thank god I've never met one of these trucks outside this parking lot!



















_Modified by Lethbridge_man at 7:53 PM 5-24-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Lethbridge? lol people actually live there? JK i just moved out here working in Calgary now.


----------



## RS-Karl (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (VR6GTI72)*

How about some Aston love? Do enjoy those two thoroughbred V8
cars! Courtesy of Luxcars.ch and swisscarsightings.com...


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (TopSpeed)*

this thread needs some new life
hopefully no reposts











































_Modified by BTM at 12:00 PM 6-7-2008_


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

nice pics man!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

love that 2002 mavric http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
heres some more ferraris


----------



## rx7racr (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_










Wow - I took that picture! (years ago)


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

well you took s nice pic. What event was that at?
e30 mtech touring
























i think this guy might be a member here i cant remeber


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

maybe if i could ever learn how to post pics here i would.
is it difficult or am i just dumb


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

stupidly dumped sk2


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## smog7 (Apr 11, 2007)

man....we need a engine/ exhaust video thread.
so much awesomeness


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

NOKROME's focus


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

































the only other pic of this car ive ever seen. Looks soo clean


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (leegf)*

Keep em coming!


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*

last one for the night. a little something for everyone








i give credit to the photographers...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (leegf)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*

























i think thats enough P-Car content for now


----------



## hiphopdub (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## hiphopdub (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (hiphopdub)*











_Modified by hiphopdub at 4:55 PM 6-21-2008_


----------



## hiphopdub (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (hiphopdub)*








<p>


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*

best build thread on this whole damn site.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*

cool BMW M video
http://www.*******.com/car-vid...s.htm


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (nascent)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (leegf)*


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## slmda4 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (leegf)*

rs4 sechs








































































original link
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...18814


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (slmda4)*








^ those audi wagons are incredible ..


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (autopulse)*

very nice!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (northnj_va)*

Dope shizz from a mountain bike race last weekend. A 300C wagon dumped on some 22s, sporting tasteful Trek stickers on the sides.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


















TCL members CCDans's miata


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


































700hp civic


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*

badass little rabbit. Look at the overflow going to the strut brace. Never seen that before


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*








































[IMGhttp://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee249/shepardgw/2640528385_b40e338fc8_b.jpgIMG]


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


----------



## Algorithm (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (leegf)*


----------



## Foxtrot121 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_


























OMG!!! hi-res of these three????!!!?!?!!?


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Foxtrot121)*









Just cause.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JoeBMX)*


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## yukkerz (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (Davespeed)*


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (northnj_va)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northnj_va* »_very nice!









saw this a couple weeks ago:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (Algorithm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Algorithm* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Haven't seen the Group S Toyota in a while! Any info on the tech specs on that little beasty?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (EvoIX)*









DO MUTHAFUGGIN WANT!!!!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

mmmmmm Alpina porn


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









Tell me more about the Alpina 8 Series...*drool*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*








\


----------



## valfaw (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









got to love "the week" and what gets to park at the lodge at pebble beach I'm thinking...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (valfaw)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

33 Dodge 392 Hemi with an 871 Blower


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

































lol


----------



## Benkennedy11 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

I definitely just blew a load over this one...

_Quote, originally posted by *2002_ti* »_


----------



## elmaspingon (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (yukkerz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yukkerz* »_










Any more pictures of this car?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

love CCW wheels..


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

^^Really?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## jeffTOTHEMAX (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_












Oh My...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (jeffTOTHEMAX)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## theSCHAFF (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (SidVicious)*


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (JustinCSVT)*


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Nothing special...just a quick on of my MS3


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*

MGA 

























MGB GT w/ V8

























My vote for most beautiful car ever made- Aston Martin DB4 GT Zagato








DeTomaso Pantera GT5- Dewinged and sweet as ish 



















_Modified by morecarsthanbrains at 1:28 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

i saw my first pantera a few weeks ago. It was sooo loud. My jaw dropped and my friends didnt see why it was something to get excited about lol. Sometimes sucks not having friends who are really into cars haha.


----------



## OldOyster (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










Oh, yes.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_Nothing special...just a quick on of my MS3









the thread title is "TCL hot shizz" not "TCL Nothing special"
























and to satisfy my soft spot for Saabs AND wagons at the same time:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

id love to have this super clean 88 prelude SI 4WS


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_

















































































OH MAH GAWD!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (JigenVW)*









That car just looks amazing. Those wheel are so hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









I really like this one.

_Quote, originally posted by *Blackmilk* »_









Any chance of getting a hi-res/background size of this picture?


_Modified by klaxed at 12:09 AM 9-19-2008_


----------



## ilko (Apr 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'll play. Here's a few of my car from last weekend:


----------



## DucAudi (Aug 9, 2008)

OMG!
The RS looks AMAZING!


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (DucAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DucAudi* »_OMG!
The RS looks AMAZING!









YES


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll take the 430 in the robins egg blue they had at the Detroit Autoshow.











































_Modified by compy222 at 7:37 AM 9-19-2008_


----------



## canadanbacon (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (canadanbacon)*

I just finished going through this entire thread. All I can say is wow.








Good work to all who posted content thus far (especially mavric). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (klaxed)*

lol thanks.. ive got way to much free time on my hands


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (klaxed)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

I had really good times with a 1st gen and 2nd gen RX7. I had about 4 buddies that were all die hard Rotary fans (we're all puerto rican duh!) I got to drive some fast rotaries but EVERY time I got out of the car you were always wearing the newest scent of octane/oil smell haha and the center tunnel was always hot. I imagine because of the transmission and super hot exhausts the rotaries usually have. The high revving was always fun... and they handled pretty good.


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_I had really good times with a 1st gen and 2nd gen RX7. I had about 4 buddies that were all die hard Rotary fans (we're all puerto rican duh!) I got to drive some fast rotaries but EVERY time I got out of the car you were always wearing the newest scent of octane/oil smell haha and the center tunnel was always hot. I imagine because of the transmission and super hot exhausts the rotaries usually have. The high revving was always fun... and they handled pretty good.

I smell like that right now. Good times indeed.


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002_ti* »_
































 I love that car.


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)




----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: (DUBmanDAN)*



















_Modified by kyokoris at 12:00 AM 9-20-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (klaxed)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (klaxed)*


----------



## Not Boosted SLC (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

My E36 & E46 M3's


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

nice collection there


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (klaxed)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (klaxed)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (klaxed)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (klaxed)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (klaxed)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (klaxed)*


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (klaxed)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (klaxed)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (klaxed)*


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

















seriously needing some hi-res satisfaction here


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*

those where the highest res pics i found of that sorry dude. Unless anyone else can find some


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (klaxed)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (klaxed)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (klaxed)*


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

^







More specs on engine work please!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*

couldnt find to much more info on the car, even on the companies site


























_Modified by mavric_ac at 12:34 PM 9-30-2008_


----------



## Big Morgan (Sep 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









Do want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Edit: mavric if you post moar rally cars I will give you lots of
























_Modified by Big Morgan at 12:36 PM 9-30-2008_


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


----------



## Billy Mays (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (NationYell)*

one of my fav benzs









love the shape of the early 00s clk 430.


----------



## Billy Mays (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_


----------



## noznab (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_









definitely does not belong in this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Dark Demon 8V (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Big Morgan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Morgan* »_
Do want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Edit: mavric if you post moar rally cars I will give you lots of























_Modified by Big Morgan at 12:36 PM 9-30-2008_

sorry man i dont have a whole lot. Ive got a few that Ill upload for you but most of them are scattered threw out the thread. Ill still take a few














from you thought haha


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

That is something I have never seen before. A Dino GTS being rallied? It wouldn't be my first choice, but damn it's cool!


----------



## suareezay (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_









Im sorry, you must be lost. The doing it wrong thread can be found here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3874160


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (suareezay)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*




























_Modified by mavric_ac at 3:51 PM 10-2-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
















_Modified by mavric_ac at 3:51 PM 10-2-2008_
 








HOT DAYUMMM


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (rodrigoromao)*

ttt


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## Jason78 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
























_Modified by mavric_ac at 3:51 PM 10-2-2008_

*Simply amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ 










what the fff


----------



## justchiefy (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (palakaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *palakaman* »_
what the fff

















x2


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (justchiefy)*

Tyrrell F1 car from the '80s. Can't remember the reason for it, probably better steering traction. Also, IDK, if it was FIA that ended the craziness or if Tyrrell themselves realized how retarded the car was.


----------



## UPs_n_DoWNz (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_Tyrrell F1 car from the '80s. Can't remember the reason for it, probably better steering traction. Also, IDK, if it was FIA that ended the craziness or if Tyrrell themselves realized how retarded the car was.









Did a quick search on this subject and came to this:

[^click pic for more info^]
and another of above vehicle:

















EDIT: Oh, and for the sake of Dope Shizz-ness:


















_Modified by UPs_n_DoWNz at 11:53 AM 10-9-2008_


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

dad's friends snowmobile









_Modified by czook at 12:12 PM 10-9-2008_


_Modified by czook at 12:12 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## justchiefy (Jul 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^ do i see a widdle turbo in there?


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (justchiefy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just had it polished along with a new topmount and emani


----------



## Mcfly653VR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (czook)*

OMG saw this in the OE hot shizz thread..
































































okay and a few more since the pbucket is open.


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_Tyrrell F1 car from the '80s. Can't remember the reason for it, probably better steering traction. Also, IDK, if it was FIA that ended the craziness or if Tyrrell themselves realized how retarded the car was.









still won a race....
"Why six wheels? Four smaller wheels at the front seemed the solution for reduction in drag, improved cornering power and increased braking grip. Goodyear was asked to produce the four front tires in secret. Although the car has won a Grand Prix (Sweden, Scheckter first, Depailler second) Tyrrell had to stop the development of the car because of the front tires. Unfortunately Goodyear's tire development program did not have the capacity to properly support the special tires used by the P34."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyrrell_P34


----------



## fcknlow (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (UPs_n_DoWNz)*









yup


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

^
_ *mavric_ac* _ dude, i recall a recent thread of yours.. did you pick up an e36 M yet ?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autopulse* »_^
_ *mavric_ac* _ dude, i recall a recent thread of yours.. did you pick up an e36 M yet ?

nope.. that money is now going towards school, probably the better idea.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mcfly653VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mcfly653VR6* »_OMG saw this in the OE hot shizz thread..

















522 hp.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SNR_9CmoP4
At 1:42 I SWEAR that drift wasn't exactly what he had in mind...


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
522 hp.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SNR_9CmoP4
At 1:42 I SWEAR that drift wasn't exactly what he had in mind...










Probably got him to pucker a little...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (UPs_n_DoWNz)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (UPs_n_DoWNz)*


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (UPs_n_DoWNz)*

Best old skool SQ deck ever !



























_Modified by Rob. at 9:08 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (UPs_n_DoWNz)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (UPs_n_DoWNz)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (UPs_n_DoWNz)*


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (UPs_n_DoWNz)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (UPs_n_DoWNz)*


----------



## getedoi (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

do you happen to have this in hi-res?


mavric_ac said:


>


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (UPs_n_DoWNz)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (UPs_n_DoWNz)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (UPs_n_DoWNz)*

got a kick right of of expedition vehicles! There just badass
A Defender in the Transsyberia rally


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (UPs_n_DoWNz)*


----------



## Big Morgan (Sep 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

THAT is a kick-ass 'Tero Sport. What do they call 'em in Oz?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
A Defender in the Transsyberia rally 










That's a "bring it on" type of weather. Awesome picture!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (czook)*









anyone got anymore info on this?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (czook)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (czook)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## chuckwizowski (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_








anyone got anymore info on this?









More of this tasteful MKV please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chuckwizowski* »_








More of this tasteful MKV please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i want to see some too!!


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Build up for the 1552 Rabbit.
http://www.1552v2.com/blogs/c2mk5rabbit/index.cfm


----------



## EurostarTECH (Jan 2, 2008)

amazing


----------



## Storz (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

My buddy Wes at VIR - thats me in the passenger seat


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JigenVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JigenVW* »_Build up for the 1552 Rabbit.
http://www.1552v2.com/blogs/c2mk5rabbit/index.cfm

thanks man!


----------



## Storz (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

My uncle bobs HEMI powered pickup is featured on the official HEMI website...


----------



## Jason78 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

*Wow...what are those wheels called? I need some for my Saab!!!!*


mavric_ac said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Jason78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jason78* »_ *Wow...what are those wheels called? I need some for my Saab!!!!*


Compomotive MO
< 18" = 5-spoke design
18" = 6-spoke design
Not a light wheel, but heat-treated and strong as sh*t.


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*

_Modified by mavric_ac at 8:18 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*


----------



## Jason78 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Compomotive MO
< 18" = 5-spoke design
18" = 6-spoke design
Not a light wheel, but heat-treated and strong as sh*t.

Thank you sir....Why do they look like 19's? They look alot bigger on the BMW than on other cars...how much do they weigh?
I checked out the other pics on DTMpower.net that car is so badass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fcknlow (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

heres a few


----------



## vwfrank84 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: (fcknlow)*

Yess, Yess... Thats the one! I saw three of of these outside the local starbucks this morning! 
Do you know what that means Roger?


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (vwfrank84)*

There's too many self-Indulgent wieners in this city with too much bloody money!








from AMS top shop build


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (Skot53)*

I love that scene in "Gone in Sixty Seconds" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*

SEMA - thanks motive


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## psnolazy (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (Skot53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skot53* »_There's too many self-Indulgent wieners in this city with too much bloody money!
crazy turbo setup that didnt work[img] 
from [URL="http://www.clubwrx.net/forums/photography-photoshop/134305670-ams-top-shop-engine-build-quest-1000hp-100octane.html"]AMS top shop build[/URL] [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

this could be doing it wrong seeing as they ended up having to go with one big turbo


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*

at sema


----------



## fcknlow (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*

















































































_________________________________________________________________

_________________________________________________________________
















_________________________________________________________________

_________________________________________________________________
































______________________________________________________________________

______________________________________________________________________








































_____________________________________________________________________

_____________________________________________________________________
























































_________________________________________________________________

_________________________________________________________________
























































___________________________________________________________________

___________________________________________________________________
































































































________________________________________________________________________

________________________________________________________________________


----------



## dgravenor (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









This vehicle reminds me of the Jawa Sandcrawler


----------



## Not Boosted SLC (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Those audi pics are epic!


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Not Boosted SLC)*


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Re: the Audi rally cars:
This may be an odd question, but...
Is that their blood type on the door beside their names?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettin2Class)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettin2Class)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettin2Class)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettin2Class)*


----------



## 02vrShane (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (fcknlow)*

I can't help but think that passenger side rear wheel is in for it


















_Modified by 02vrShane at 2:45 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (02vrShane)*

^^that merc belongs here 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*

happy Veterans day


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_^^that merc belongs here 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettin2Class)*




















_Modified by mavric_ac at 12:03 PM 11-14-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettin2Class)*


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

^ such a pretty.. S3... if only we could get those here....


----------



## chuckwizowski (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










Straight from wikipedia:

_Quote, originally posted by *Wikipedia* »_Mavric_ac - See: Baller; Shot Caller. Supplies a new wallpaper almost daily for Chuckwizowski and other TCL-ers 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks man lol


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

haha np dude. I figure since i started posting pics so early in this thread i may as well keep doing it and not let it die.


----------



## chuckwizowski (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Well thanks man, I appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Def one of my favorite sustained threads. 
Don't know if this has been posted or not in this thread, but IMO, both aesthetically and mechanically, this car gives me the wood.


----------



## chuckwizowski (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*

Few randoms.

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by chuckwizowski at 10:02 PM 11-18-2008_


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*

matte black hotness:


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


----------



## fcknlow (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (kyokoris)*









when a lambo isnt fast enough..


----------



## fcknlow (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettin2Class)*

every vw owner needs one of these


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (fcknlow)*









What is this? a Focus? It looks GREAT

Im not a smart man..


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (subgraphic)*



























_Modified by mavric_ac at 11:52 AM 11-19-2008_


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chuckwizowski* »_










^ Double the width of those rear wheels, and that thing's perfect-o!


----------



## chuckwizowski (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (TurboSnaab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboSnaab* »_
^ Double the width of those rear wheels, and that thing's perfect-o!


Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's my neighbors car, I wish I had more pictures, its reaaalllly clean. 
And I agree with you on the width issue, but personally, anythings better than American Racing 5 spokes in my opinion.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettin2Class)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettin2Class)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettin2Class)*


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettin2Class)*


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Took this picture in Hong Kong some while ago. Shot with a Canon EOS 300D w/ kitlense. Nothing special but I thought I'd share


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettin2Class)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettin2Class)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_matte black hotness:

































so sexy.....


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## totallydude (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

creamsick-le


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

that e30 m3 is the coolest car here...


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_that e30 m3 is the coolest car here...

That black Scion begs to differ...


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This is possibly the best thread on vortex. (minimal talking perhaps?)
I just went through every single page and every picture in them. 
Took me a couple days though. 
***** it, the caliber of my screensaver just went through the roof!
I'll have to make a post with some of my choice shots. 
I see my bucket exceeding bandwidth here shortly.


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60toR32* »_









That, along with the red Audi 'RSR' posted a couple before, is a photoshop. A wicked hot one though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

fell in love with the soltice after seeing this


----------



## gtiracer77 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*









I need to see more of this car!


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiracer77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiracer77* »_
I need to see more of this car!

It's a photoshop. Which is shame, because that look hot.


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60toR32* »_This is possibly the best thread on vortex. (minimal talking perhaps?)
I just went through every single page and every picture in them. 
Took me a couple days though. 
***** it, the caliber of my screensaver just went through the roof!


you obviously havent been to the Dope Shizz thread in the mk1 forum.... i think its getting close to 500 pages now?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (autopulse)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (autopulse)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (autopulse)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (autopulse)*

























probably a repost, but you cant go wrong with Wiesmann


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

nice pics!


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## backintown (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (autopulse)*
























































http://i.pbase.com/u40/bigw/upload/26414908.1donald.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

the rusted hood is off


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









Thanks both for all of your posts, and specifically the one of my car. I didn't even know that that picture had been posted anywhere yet. More shots are at either the link in my sig or here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4103192
-CM
edit: well, more pics and information are at the link in the sig of my other username, hover.


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:51 AM 12-6-2008_


----------



## dell111 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

this thread had to be bumped


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (dell111)*

































































I could go all day long posting pictures of Lexus SC300 & 400's! 
*Edit: 1 more! love S14's!










_Modified by TurboSnaab at 3:03 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Zweifünfzig











_Modified by G60toR32 at 11:32 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## beefiveafour (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*


----------



## DucAudi (Aug 9, 2008)

This thread should be locked

SO MUCH PORN!


----------



## meshies (Jun 28, 2007)

my tastes are ALL OVER the place...


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (meshies)*

Focus RS
































Saab 9-3 Aero by Hirsch
























Porsche 938 by Strosek (maybe it's tasteless to do that to a 928, but I think it's cool nonetheless







)


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*

Turkey Run 08








































great vid of the event from Bsaint over at bimmerforums


_Modified by mavric_ac at 3:25 PM 12-11-2008_


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60toR32* »_










that has to be one of the biggest turbo's i have ever seen.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_











i almost bought a set of those wheels until i found out they weighed something like 60lbs each


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

This thread makes me happy...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Paint_By_Numbers)*

this thread makes me suicidal.......


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

even after seeing the mk1 dope shizz thread this one is still better IMO.
There are very few "ok" cars in this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mooooooooaaaaaar Pics! This page own is gonna blow up my photobucket.


_Modified by G60toR32 at 9:09 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (warrenW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warrenW* »_
that has to be one of the biggest turbo's i have ever seen.

take another look at the intercooler. 










_Modified by G60toR32 at 9:14 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (juan8595)*

some enzo hotness


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*


----------



## compakt (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60toR32* »_
take another look at the intercooler. 









_Modified by G60toR32 at 9:14 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Long time viewer, first time poster.
This is the thread to end all threads.


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (compakt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *compakt* »_









k20 prizm, more, more


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*

































































































































































I didn't know they made a racecar of the R8!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*

























This RS has an aftermarket exhaust that's LOUD!
































































This Turbo has the Chrono Plus Package (I think it was called that) that raises torque to 690 Nm for a limited period of time when flooring it. It also has an aftermarket exhaust, a roll cage and Dymag CF/magnesium wheels (which are obvious from the pics, duh).


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*

I wish this was my car hauler..


----------



## sylens (Jun 28, 2000)

those are pretty awesome n-ring shots.


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

credit goes to SpasticDwarf for the shots.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hover)*

yeah hes done some real nice photography, and thanks for posting pics guys , i love not being the only one posting pics lol. I found this thread before the Dope Shizz one and i has already posted tones of pics and didnt want to waste all that and post in the dope shizz thread so i decided to keep this thread going. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VDUBber91)*

*right click*
*save as*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

mmmmm...road america.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Der Audidude)*

Comps messing up








Good pics tho
I can't post none atm... I tried which is why I made a post.










_Modified by VDubby18 at 12:41 PM 12-14-2008_


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubby18)*

change it up to a little wheel love...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*









these are badass


----------



## b00stedMS3 (Nov 11, 2008)

nice eyecandy


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^^^dang. thats beefy.


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinCSVT)*

Any more of that z06 would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hotshoe32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotshoe32* »_Any more of that z06 would be GREATLY appreciated.









+1 !! I would love to see more.
EDIT:


























_Modified by kingrukus at 1:10 AM 12-15-2008_


----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## UPs_n_DoWNz (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VDUBber91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_Keep 'em coming!









xcajillion i love the hott shizz


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (UPs_n_DoWNz)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (morecarsthanbrains)*

^







BOING !!!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (morecarsthanbrains)*

more mgbgt NOW


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)

Modded Saturn Skys: 























































Sexy roadsters!


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (TurboSnaab)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif velocity stacks FTW!


_Modified by patrikman at 10:05 AM 12-19-2008_


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*



G60toR32 said:


> QUOTE]
> are those K sports on a Lupo? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I met Kevin Garnett when he was a rookie. He was living at a Hilton in SC while he was building a home. he had a GS400 in a burgundy metallic color on chrome 18" k-sports. it looked hot! I hadn't seen those wheels since until now.
> 
> 
> _Modified by patrikman at 10:06 AM 12-19-2008_


----------



## rabbit_hmpr (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
















] 


YES PLEASE!!!
Im normally not one to want to own a 2 door but I would take this any day!


----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (autopulse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autopulse* »_^







BOING !!!

x2!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*




























_Modified by mavric_ac at 10:38 AM 12-21-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*









fav topgear episode ever!


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

^^^ hahaha, great episode
arse biscuits


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)

SofaKing hot! *Droool*









This isn't half bad Either!


----------



## Algorithm (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (TurboSnaab)*

Can anyone tell what wheels are on this Delta? Thank you.


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_


G60toR32 said:


> QUOTE]
> are those K sports on a Lupo? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I met Kevin Garnett when he was a rookie. He was living at a Hilton in SC while he was building a home. he had a GS400 in a burgundy metallic color on chrome 18" k-sports. it looked hot! I hadn't seen those wheels since until now.
> 
> _Modified by patrikman at 10:06 AM 12-19-2008_






G60toR32 said:


> No, those are Nothelles.
> Stupid uncommon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Algorithm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Algorithm* »_Can anyone tell what wheels are on this Delta? Thank you. 









I think they might be SSR's not 100% sure though.


----------



## eai1b60 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_
Sorry, but I think you're in the wrong thread, that one belongs here:
http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?id=3471817 
<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/tongue.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> J/K

hater


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (eai1b60)*


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrickvr6* »_










J.I.M.P


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrickvr6* »_










ok, I came


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_
No, those are Nothelles.
Stupid uncommon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


nope, they are Kellener K-Sports, hence the K shaped spokes


----------



## mattando (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)

I Love me some Oldschool cars with a lil bit of Newschool falvor!
















































If i had the $20k asking price, i'd be on a plane to pick it up, and drive it home!







*Double Fistin'*


----------



## flylwsi (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (TurboSnaab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboSnaab* »_I Love me some Oldschool cars with a lil bit of Newschool falvor!
















































If i had the $20k asking price, i'd be on a plane to pick it up, and drive it home!







*Double Fistin'*


quoted for hotness.
damn.
that's gorgeous.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## filthy. (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (flylwsi)*

i went through every picture for about forty pages and hadn't seen one of these. 
prodrive


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (chilisickle)*

some randoms i took at various races 
















Daimler sp250 2.5L hemi v8


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

























YES YES YES!!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Algorithm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Algorithm* »_Can anyone tell what wheels are on this Delta? Thank you. 









Work Meister










_Modified by hotshoe32 at 1:12 PM 12-30-2008_


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EvoIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoIX* »_








J.I.M.P

x3


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

damn........dude. your on a roll.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_damn........dude. your on a roll.

im extremely bored atm lol


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


















OMFG


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


































mk1 golf with turbo hyabusa motor and converted to rwd. i know some people with bike powered locosts and they haul the mail. for some reason, i want to strip out a fiesta and drop a turbo'd r1 into it.


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Any CL'ers out there whom are overly wealthy and bored? 
If so could you publish this thread in glossy hardback and send us each a copy please?
kthanksbai!


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)

Hot for a maxima:


----------



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (TurboSnaab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboSnaab* »_Hot for a maxima:









Nice! I know there was an SE of this bodystyle with three pedals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

















E90 M3 w/ BBS CHs


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## NKYGentsRugby (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri Star* »_


















probably how this conversation would go..
Me: Hi, do you know how to change the oil in my GLI...?
Her: Yes... Why?
Me: Marry me..?
:smack:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (NKYGentsRugby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NKYGentsRugby* »_








probably how this conversation would go..
Me: Hi, do you know how to change the oil in my GLI...?
Her: Yes... Why?
Me: Marry me..?
:smack:


My experience of them is like this:
Me: Why are these Escalades advertised as Truckmasters and not as Cadillacs?
Her: Uhhh... I don't know... We don't have anyone here right now who'd know... Can you come back later?


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Car: 2008 BMW 335i Coupe
Color: Space Grey/Coral Red/Titanium
*Mods:*
-OEM Aero Lip
-Vorsteiner CSL Bootlid
-MTechnik Rear Bumper
-Duke Dynamics Carbon Fiber Quad Diffuser
-BBS LMs 19x8.5 et32 19x10 et25 (M3 Offset)
-Toyo Proxy T1-R 235/30/19 265/30/19
-LTBMW Painted Reflectors
-Carbon Fiber Roundels
-H&R Race Springs
-Eisenmann Quad Exhaust with custom plumbing
-BMS Dual Cone Intake
-Vishnu PROcede V3.1 Pre Beta REV II

























































































ENJOY


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

damn.....

ill take the coupe


----------



## xJeTTx (Apr 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿


----------



## Pie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xJeTTx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xJeTTx* »_¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿


BAAHAHAHAHAH!
NO.


----------



## xJeTTx (Apr 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

oh i know, but i figured, the entire thread lately has been mavric posting insanely beautiful cars, so i thought i would bring it back to my level.

i love that little sh!tbox


----------



## Pie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xJeTTx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xJeTTx* »_oh i know, but i figured, the entire thread lately has been mavric posting insanely beautiful cars, so i thought i would bring it back to my level.

i love that little sh!tbox

hahaha
good to know we got some humor around here!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (18thHole)*









christ.. I want to have sex with her legs
..how does one do that anyways lol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tri Star)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

I love...


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*









^does it bother anyone else when there is a ford with a chevy motor? it kills me every time i see it^ 


_Modified by morecarsthanbrains at 9:10 AM 1/11/2009_


----------



## HCSkorpio (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tri Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri Star* »_Car: 2008 BMW 335i Coupe











How were they able to drive their cars into the river channel?


----------



## U. A. V. (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*









That's what I'm talkin bout!








Any more pics and info?


----------



## BMW.Nick (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A Gruesome Time* »_


















How can the company that gave the world the Miura, have also given it the Jalpa????


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (BMW.Nick)*

possible reposts....epic nonetheless


----------



## jasonbaek (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (morecarsthanbrains)*









































stock eurospec vr6 corrado in korea
guess how much it is? approximately $19000


----------



## SchrickVR6 (Aug 28, 1999)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_
Nice! I know there was an SE of this bodystyle with three pedals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know, too...I have one.







'95 SE 5-speed. Only options on mine are the moonroof and power driver's seat.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (BMW.Nick)*

Wait??...is that supercharger not even hooked up?








Looks like Ronald McDonald did his color scheme to.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (DedRok)*









This rules! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any more pics?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mgriz)*

there are some pics far back in this thread but i dont know where.. heres some others


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## jtiguy285 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (DedRok)*

is this bam's lambo?


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ yes


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: (brettnyt)*

seems like such a 'normal' house to be in the company of all those cars.


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Sooooooooooooooooo much awesomeness being added to my screen saver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RaminGTI20 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ROCCO RADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROCCO RADO* »_








That's what I'm talkin bout!








Any more pics and info?
 yeah this range rover is for sale actually: http://www.6speedonline.com/fo....html


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (RaminGTI20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RaminGTI20* »_ yeah this range rover is for sale actually: http://www.6speedonline.com/fo....html

I think anything Overfinch is sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
<-- Trys to sells kidney/integrity/self-worth for $63k


----------



## dento gt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_











Is anyone else amused by Ron's license plate?


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (RaminGTI20)*

A car we restored last year:


----------



## beatenb3 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (dento gt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dento gt* »_

Is anyone else amused by Ron's license plate?

I noticed that as well. Doing it wrong for sure.
I hope someone steals that thing from Ron for he has a high concentration of doucheiness it would seem.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (dento gt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dento gt* »_

Is anyone else amused by Ron's license plate?

"Ron's flat 12" didn't fit.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## filthy. (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

MOAR!!! 
sounds clips? VIDS!! ANYTHING?!?! MOAR!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (chilisickle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtiguy285* »_is this bam's lambo?










That *is* Bam's Lambo.









_Quote, originally posted by *chilisickle* »_MOAR!!! 
sounds clips? VIDS!! ANYTHING?!?! MOAR!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Refer to here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4005744


_Modified by DedRok at 9:03 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (DedRok)*

Where can I get these Recaro 'pillows' for the SRDs?


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_
Refer to here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerouser?cmd=watchlist


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (geofftii2002)*

Gorgeous. Any more pics? Any of the restoration? Engine? Interior? Frame? 
Just seeing this made me go through Chris Holl's documentation of his restoration. http://www.lambomiura.com/
And if anybody is looking for a Miura with a Chevy V8 conversion, Chris knows of one for sale! 

_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_A car we restored last year:


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Random pic's I've taken over the years...

























































































Okay... I didn't take this one... it's me driving.











































_Modified by saron81 at 7:48 AM 1-15-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

nice pics!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (saron81)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Porridgehead)*


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (TheFrank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheFrank* »_









Sorry, the copy function with google chrome pisses me off sometimes...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4005744


----------



## AJN334 (Sep 20, 2005)

Some sick cars and pics in this thread, of great variety ;-)


----------



## Jtiezy (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (AJN334)*

This... 








...reminds me of this...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

and that = awesomeness!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

will that break if you hit it with a baseball bat, or just bend?


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## bRett 32 (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (jrmcm)*

Love this thread.


----------



## bRett 32 (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (bRett 32)*

























and the outstanding build thread that goes along with the last one since I couldn't find any pics to do the car justice. Kevin Doe LS1 FD build


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Porridgehead)*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

^^^ What year?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

im not to sure, hes a member over on nasioc. It was a project he already finished now hes starting a new one, here is the thread
http://forums.nasioc.com/forum...46860


----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (TheFrank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheFrank* »_









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nc0Cp6MUDY


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (Rennwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rennwagen* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nc0Cp6MUDY


That's horrible given the power it has


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Porridgehead)*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

that 993 needs some retarded dish


----------



## kep0ne (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

dish would be nice, however that 993 is pretty hot as is.


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

I caught this bit of old-school gorgeousness on my way home today.








The photo is kinda low quality (iPhone, through a tinted bus window) but that's a stunningly clean BRG Jaguar E-Type.


----------



## FootClan (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_
That's horrible given the power it has

yah but he launched horribly..at least a second was lost when it turned green..that *could* run in the 9's


----------



## Snacker (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (FootClan)*

I disagree. The timer does not start until you break the staging beams. You can sit there for a minute and still run a 11 sec quarter, it doesnt matter.


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

Why have I not posted in this thread?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

bimmer content always appreciated


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Porridgehead)*

posted by wimbledon earlier
the new rsr


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
[


----------



## thechamp1122 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## jtiguy285 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (thechamp1122)*

sorry but that gti is beat, def not dope shizz...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Porridgehead)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Porridgehead)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Porridgehead)*


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*









I spot a prelude!!
in keeping with that theme;


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (dj_wawa)*

Reposts I'm sure, but **** it.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

****ing awesome hahaha


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









That belongs to a good friend of mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rocawear (May 5, 2008)

*Re: (dj_wawa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj_wawa* »_ 









any more?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (dj_wawa)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (dj_wawa)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (dj_wawa)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (dj_wawa)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (dj_wawa)*


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)

I love this thread. Thanks for all the contributions mavric


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

_Modified by devianb at 7:25 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## greatfox (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: (devianb)*

thought this pic was pretty cool:


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (greatfox)*

Slow economy, may as well scour the internets for pics:


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (dj_wawa)*


----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)

I would kill for a high res version of this:


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote »_


----------



## Vanguardtruth (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (kingrukus)*

seconded. For the entire set, even.


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

I liked those when I saw them on The Photo Forum








Here are a couple of mine:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (dj_wawa)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)

I <3 Mustangs.


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

the slicked down mustang and the red scuderia with novotec wheels are badass


----------



## asnydes (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (JoeBMX)*

oops
oops
double post 
double post


_Modified by asnydes at 8:42 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## asnydes (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (JoeBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeBMX* »_


















4x4?


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (asnydes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asnydes* »_
4x4?

yep, off-road use


----------



## HJ47-guy (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (autopulse)*

I will post more when its fisnished and cleaned up, Street legal 2500+hp true SS -TT


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (drbahn)*

Sorry for such bad pics. I didn't have my camera on me so I had to use my cell phone. 
I have always had a love for these.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (drbahn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drbahn* »_I will post more when its fisnished and cleaned up, Street legal 2500+hp true SS -TT 








please do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*

some goodies from the Detroit Auto Show '09
photos are ok but not great... 
- any special requests, just let me know


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*

some goodies from the Detroit Auto Show '09
photos are ok but not great...
- any special requests, just let me know


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*

some goodies from the Detroit Auto Show '09
photos are ok but not great...
- any special requests, just let me know


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (autopulse)*

Just a few of the 500+ pics I took this past weekend...full post to come soon








Turbo 325
























E30 with S52
















Cressida...with a 1JZ next to 200 20vt on SEM (mine







)


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


----------



## Not Boosted SLC (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

BMW FTMFW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexwh0 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Not Boosted SLC)*

Man, the race variant of the evo2 is just too sick.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alexwh0)*

Why is there a high heel in this picture behind the rear tire??










_Modified by LilGreenJeTTaGiRL at 10:59 AM 2-3-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

cause drift kids like to hang things from their bumpers because its the cool thing to do.


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_Why is there a high heel in this picture behind the rear tire??









_Modified by LilGreenJeTTaGiRL at 10:59 AM 2-3-2009_

well it says something about get a h*e pregnant on the side


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (elliott18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elliott18t* »_
well it says something about get a h*e pregnant on the side
















you are so on the right track


----------



## Not Boosted SLC (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

like the M3


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

lovin the mustangs


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Absolutely. Keep the blown goodness coming!


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (18thHole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18thHole* »_Absolutely. Keep the blown goodness coming!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## phonic (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (kingrukus)*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (phonic)*

I like the monoblocs better. That car is immaculate!


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_I like the monoblocs better. That car is immaculate!

x2
id love to have a 16v 190e


----------



## phonic (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (todras)*









































































































































































































MERCEDES-BENZ W201 190E 2.5-16 and EVO II


----------



## phonic (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

















































well this guy is picking up his new CLK GTR Roadster


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: (todras)*


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)

Some Teal Cobra love.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

some serioud MB 190e and clk gtr love on this page


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*

These are lovely!








I just wonder how the top works (or if it works at all anymore).


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

Whoa, whoa, whoa. This is Hot Shizzz. What are all these NB's doing in here?


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

uhhhhh...when they are built like those, they are DOPE!


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*






















































































































































































































































































































































































































_Modified by MidnightSpecial at 9:27 AM 2-8-2009_


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*

Clio V6's make me happy


----------



## bigdreamssmallwallet (Jan 22, 2009)

new clios back makes me cringe


----------



## Pulvik (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (bigdreamssmallwallet)*

Well at least I think it's hot shizz... My car:
















And one of my other favourite volkswagen:


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (bigdreamssmallwallet)*


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got plenty more


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## mattando (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (18thHole)*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (mattando)*

*Those Clio's make my eye's r-r-r-rain.*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

I <3's me some Clios


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Clarkson)*


----------



## RedRocket32 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_*Those Clio's make my eye's r-r-r-rain.*









"....Never go full retard....."

So with all this clio & domestic madness...Anyone want to hunt for a nice picture of an SVT Cobra R, red one, no a/c?? Hmm, Hmm??


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

















HI RES...I NEEDS THEM!!!


----------



## mattando (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (WannabeVWguy)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*

















Nice car, but I give it a thumbs down for rear bumper alignment. FAIL.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_Nice car, but I give it a thumbs down for rear bumper alignment. FAIL.















Dude, it's a Ford.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*

^^^
One of these things is not like the others!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (Pulvik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pulvik* »_Well at least I think it's hot shizz... My car:








Well done.








DOWANTDOWANTDOWANTDOWANTDOWANT
DOWANTDOWANTDOWANTDOWANTDOWANT
DOWANTDOWANTDOWANTDOWANTDOWANT
DOWANTDOWANTDOWANTDOWANTDOWANT
DOWANTDOWANTDOWANTDOWANTDOWANT


----------



## seizlac (Oct 28, 2008)

BAYLOR DRIVING CLUB? AS IN WACO?


----------



## kylesprague (Sep 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hot shizz is right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










i got one of these as a wedding gift







(without flags)


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## She3pishm0f0 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (DedRok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_









I love the tape to protect the rear bumper...the same bumper that is dragging on the ground mid-wheelstand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (She3pishm0f0)*


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (seizlac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seizlac* »_BAYLOR DRIVING CLUB? AS IN WACO?

Quite possibly, the photographer is on a 3.8Mustang.com. his name is Trevor I believe, and he is from Texas.


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)

ROTARY LOVE:


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

This is most likely in here already, but it belongs with those two up there...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ Images


So clean and classic!! If that is your car, a







to you good sir.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

i can only wish haha


----------



## inedbleacrn9 (Feb 15, 2009)

wow, some real classic cars in here


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (inedbleacrn9)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^ great angle. not so sure it was a great place to stand if a 911 cup car is coming in hot behind you.


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ http://totalcar.index.hu/images/testbemutato/alfa155/dtm1.jpg[img] [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[IMG]http://totalcar.index.hu/images/testbemutato/alfa155/dtm1.jpg
Fixed.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A Gruesome Time* »_









So this is where Mazda got their new Happy design theme from...I like it here actually.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Wimbledon)*


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

































thing thing is ridiculously nice bro!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dinopjetrovic)*


----------



## Masterof6thspeed (Feb 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *otti* »_ civic. 

really?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ 









the Impala will always steal the show for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Masterof6thspeed* »_
really?


yeah really, did you even look at the extremely hot and very detailed airbrush??
http://www.most-wanted-car.com/top_vote_list.php
put your car up for vote and see how much you can beat it!
i am on 18th, lets see if you even beat me!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *otti* »_
yeah really, did you even look at the extremely hot and very detailed airbrush??
http://www.most-wanted-car.com/top_vote_list.php
put your car up for vote and see how much you can beat it!
i am on 18th, lets see if you even beat me!


that's not hot. it's kitschy.


----------



## Masterof6thspeed (Feb 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm sorry but this:








does not belong in here.
It's also not saying much when your "most wanted car" site has this Civic as #2:


















_Modified by Masterof6thspeed at 3:44 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## Kingklick15 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*









/\WHAT IS THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: (Kingklick15)*

Cosmo.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (PineappleMonkey)*









Speed Arena takes some fantastic photos. I just wish they were higher resolution.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


















winnar winnar, chicken dinner!!!


----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









any high res shots of this? i love '64's.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*









i thought this actually looks pretty decent


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

















Damn that thing is freaking bad ass!!!


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

Video post:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fvl54n2G_20
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ibYhAoE5HI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81JKYvjf7FI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LWaF2RI1Zc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lvt3ma7Z7UY


----------



## 1998-VW-GTI-8v (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_









holy moly



That was from one of the sudo-recent series of Top Gear -- Jermey and the stig if I remember right, was putting the jumped up Beatle--err umm Porsche against an Audi R8.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (1998-VW-GTI-8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1998-VW-GTI-8v* »_
That was from one of the sudo-recent series of Top Gear -- Jermey and the stig if I remember right, was putting the jumped up Beatle--err umm Porsche against an Audi R8.


----------



## Jason78 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Jason78)*

What is that. I knew at one point I just can't remember


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its a jag
I cant remember if it was done by a tuner or it was a concept or something


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

found smindustries hawking his car on another forum, cheating on the carlounge is a no no lol


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

i don't know what it is but i love cars in the snow, especially cars you know shouldn't be in the snow to begin with.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_











Oh my... flawless image... you can almost see the hotness (literally) roiling off the back of the car... oh...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*DTM E30 M3*

Im uploading some pretty rare E30 M3 racecar pics I have from my collection.
Hope you enjoy









































































_Modified by Rob. at 11:08 PM 3-11-2009_


_Modified by Rob. at 11:10 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: DTM E30 M3 (Rob.)*

this thread needs more Oldsmobiles.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

cool vid of the new lambo murchielago drifting
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJJq-ryws6s


----------



## mkvjosh (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










Oh My!! One Of The Best porsches in history


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Shlaaa (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










That's William's Scud here in the Seattle area. Beautiful car.


----------



## chuckwizowski (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










Wait, huh?!
This is awesome!!






















Turbo F20 in a slick (for lack of better term) rat rod??








Fap fap fap fap. FAP FAP FAP FAP. Fap.


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (jackboots)*

Thanks for the desktop:


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chuckwizowski* »_








Wait, huh?!
This is awesome!!






















Turbo F20 in a slick (for lack of better term) rat rod??








Fap fap fap fap. FAP FAP FAP FAP. Fap.

looks more like a "Doing it Wrong" post with that major boost leak. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, guessing it's either still under construction or it's just for show.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*









MOAR of this please?!?!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

















a justy doing it big


----------



## G_RockNYTN (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (Yeah Right!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeah Right!* »_
looks more like a "Doing it Wrong" post with that major boost leak. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 



Its the turbo to nowhere!


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hover)*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (hover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hover* »_









More of this please!


----------



## Skeg (Jan 13, 2008)

Both from "Spasticdwarf" on bimmerfoums... he was the guy with the e28 and the rusted hood (before it got hit by a semi)


_Modified by Skeg at 3:30 PM 3-30-2009_


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (Skeg)*

some great detail shots of the new Ferrari F60:
















































































































































comparison to last year's car


----------



## Come Original (Jun 5, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/p...7810/


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Ferrari 312 T3


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

McLaren MP4/5


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Ferrari 642


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Porsche 956


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (BTM)*

I wonder what the 'save' button does?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Ferrari FXX


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Mercedes-Benz Sauber C9


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Benetton B192


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (BTM)*

my ***** just assploded


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (ninja_gaiden)*


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I nominate BTM for a "Hero of TCL award"
any seconds?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

great pics!!!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (ninja_gaiden)*

lol i've got lots more if you guys are interested...wasn't sure if all the detail/closeups were getting redundant or not


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

is it messed up that i find all of these "look at every last god damned nut, bolt, screw and rivet of this formula 1 car" pics just boring as f*ck?
because i do.


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (jackboots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackboots* »_is it messed up that i find all of these "look at every last god damned nut, bolt, screw and rivet of this formula 1 car" pics just boring as f*ck?
because i do.











_Modified by 18thHole at 9:55 PM 3-30-2009_


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

ask and ye shall receive








BMW M1


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

GT40


----------



## Masterof6thspeed (Feb 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackboots* »_is it messed up that i find all of these "look at every last god damned nut, bolt, screw and rivet of this formula 1 car" pics just boring as f*ck?
because i do.


x2.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Masterof6thspeed)*









I bet that writing instrument company changed their name after Sept. 2001...


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

for me there's nothing quite like taking a look at an F1 car without its clothes on








maybe some more sports car and prototype content will be less boring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Aston Martin DBR9


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Ferrari BB512LM


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Audi R10


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Ferrari 575GTC


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Porsche 917K
























































































































16-Cylinder 917 Engine


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Porsche 911RSR


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

McLaren F1LM (lots of close-ups here for Peloton if he doesn’t have these already)


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

A4 DTM Aero Detail


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Audi R15


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Dodge Viper GTS-R


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Peugeot 908


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Ferrari 310B-IMO the prettiest “modern” era F1 car (though it is 12 years old)


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Posting all of those was so unnecessary.
You should have put them into an album somewhere.
Great pictures though.


----------



## 1998-VW-GTI-8v (Feb 24, 2009)

... I am nursing a hemi...


----------



## 00GTInOOb (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (jackboots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackboots* »_is it messed up that i find all of these "look at every last god damned nut, bolt, screw and rivet of this formula 1 car" pics just boring as f*ck?
because i do.

x2, a little excessive http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*

































snap shots, Rome, Italy.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (compy222)*

my dream is to drive a rosso corsa ferrari through italy someday...someday


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_my dream is to drive a rosso corsa ferrari through italy someday...someday


believe me. i heard it before i saw it. i had just enough time to swith the camera to continuous shooting/burst mode... the guy was really moving. it made my trip.


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Phew, new page...
*Note to self: Avoid page #64 due to excess F1 content.*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (18thHole)*

lol, page 64 actually crashed my browser a few times








its just so easy to get wayyy to excited over my favorite racing cars


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Firefox conked out on me a few times as well.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (18thHole)*

no more boring F1 crap. lets get some good stuff.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol yeah thank god for a new page, i didnt even want to open that page to try and post more pics because it took so long to load.


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i actually enjoyed the last page w/ all of the detailed photos of misc. F1 cars...thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (00GTInOOb)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TazioNuvolari (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Yay F1! boo explorer crashing...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_lol, page 64 actually crashed my browser a few times








its just so easy to get wayyy to excited over my favorite racing cars









Great pics!
You should start a new thread just for those (maybe put fewer pictures in each post, so there aren't so many on each page).


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*



























_Modified by patrikman at 11:06 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## Jason78 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_



















*Pure sex!!!*


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_








_Modified by patrikman at 11:06 AM 4-2-2009_









my contribution:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 00GTInOOb (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

^^^ I never get enough of Gates' car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hopefully I'll get around to hitting him up for a ride this summer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (00GTInOOb)*


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









moar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboREX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboREX* »_
moar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats all i got unfortunately 

_Quote, originally posted by *00GTInOOb* »_^^^ I never get enough of Gates' car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hopefully I'll get around to hitting him up for a ride this summer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

yeah I thought it was his car wasnt to sure


----------



## vr6fun (Oct 19, 2002)

Does anyone know who makes the rear diffuser on that black wrx ?
Oh, and some pics rom Australia...


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (00GTInOOb)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










this thing is so sickk. nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (dinopjetrovic)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_









I always think shifting with those metal gates would be harder than a regular manual..anyone have any experience shifting with one of those? If I drove one i'd probably have trouble getting it into the gate


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (TetsuoShima)*

i have no experience with the gates...but check out the NOS button


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

































nice to see these actually get used too...


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

in the event of reposts... i assure you they are full of win.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## no27 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


----------



## no27 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_









This car is sometimes unloved here but I would take an F40 or an F50 over an Enzo.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_











thats insannneee


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

i wish i could right click and save this entire thread as "Car Pr0n"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...om=QL
Gets good at ~1:10








My wallpaper








HI-RES
http://farm4.static.flickr.com...o.jpg
Some pics i took at last years final of the ALMS at Laguna Seca
Sorry for the poor quality and photography skill. I know how crazy you all are about Hi-res professional photos
















Barely Fits








































1st Gen Lotus Elise In the States
























Thats all
I finally got a Photobucket account and decided to share some pics











_Modified by mellbergVWfan at 11:07 PM 4-3-2009_


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (no27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no27* »_
This car is sometimes unloved here but I would take an F40 or an F50 over an Enzo.









true, i feel most of the f50's bad rap is undeserved...sure it isn't as "hardcore" as the f40 or the enzo, but it has a proper v12 and i'm sure its more than capable of ripping most tcler's lips off


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

DAMN!


----------



## rolexmd69 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

bmw is freakin sweet. mad props.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

here's another under appreciated little guy: the Dino GT4
I find the bertone design to be quite attractive...sort of reminds me of a baby countach
























































































































and whats an f-car post without a few red ones?


----------



## t51rspra (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## phonic (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

The rest of that E24
here's the comparisson of the 17" and the 18"








here's the before with 17" gold RS

























































































and the now with 18" RS


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re:*

I hope at least some of these are new to this thread.
And before you bitch about how big some are, use FireVortex.


























































































































_Modified by VierSpeed at 3:59 AM 4-4-2009_


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VierSpeed)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## brucesx2 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (2002_ti)*









i showed this rs4 to my coworker. not really a car guy.......and he said his new dodge AVENGER looked more aggressive than this rs4!!!!!


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Bmore15 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (om617952)*

not sure if this is in here but it belongs here


----------



## Franzkoviac (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr.Vengeance)*

"true, i feel most of the f50's bad rap is undeserved...sure it isn't as "hardcore" as the f40 or the enzo, but it has a proper v12 and i'm sure its more than capable of ripping most tcler's lips off"
The thing is, it is as hardcore as the F40 and Enzo, only more so. Carbon tub with motor and engine bolted directly to said tub as structural components, inboard dampers etc. 
Recently Evo magazine (British, best in the world IMO) compared the 288 GTO, F40, F50 and Enzo and they were all surprised that the F50 was the winner - the delicacy and immediacy of the F40 combined with the grunt of the Enzo and the best and most F1-like sound of all, if not the best looking.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Franzkoviac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Franzkoviac* »_
The thing is, it is as hardcore as the F40 and Enzo, only more so. Carbon tub with motor and engine bolted directly to said tub as structural components, inboard dampers etc. 
Recently Evo magazine (British, best in the world IMO) compared the 288 GTO, F40, F50 and Enzo and they were all surprised that the F50 was the winner - the delicacy and immediacy of the F40 combined with the grunt of the Enzo and the best and most F1-like sound of all, if not the best looking.

i wasn't aware of that test, sounds like an awesome article, do you have a link to it?
seems the f50's less than hardcore rep is even less deserved


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Franzkoviac (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

Sorry man I don't, but it's worth the $15 or so for a back issue I promise - check out http://www.evo.co.uk


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

evo is such a great mag, i really need to just get a subscription


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Franzkoviac (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

It's actually a few more dollars per year to subscribe in the States than it is to buy it off the newsstand, crazy huh? 
I've thought about doing it just to ensure I get it every month on time (as opposed to always being nearly two months behind, and even occasionally miss an issue when the local stand for one reason or another doesn't get that months issue... it's happened!) PLUS the added bonus of the all-photo, no-graphic special subscriber's only covers.
For those uninitiated to Evo, simply imagine the best photography, cars (sports, racing or fast and interesting cars, both contemporary and classic ranging from hatches to track toys to mega exotics), writing, design and content you've ever seen turned up to eleven. Best car mag ever, period. For some context, Gordon Murray is a regular contributor, as is Nick Mason (Pink Floyd's drummer and incredible car guy on par with Jay Leno on this side of the Atlantic) and Richard Porter (Sniffpetrol.com) is a staff writer.



_Modified by Franzkoviac at 5:58 PM 4-4-2009_


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

EVO is great, but very expensive.


----------



## Franzkoviac (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*

'cause it's British, twice as thick and twice as good as anything else. I used to read at least four American car mags until I discovered Evo back in '98 around the fourth of fifth issue and immediately stopped spending $3.50 or so a pop on the other wrags, simply 'cause they weren't cutting it anymore - in that way it's actually saved me a lot of money.


----------



## MCCH (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

It's issue 064 Feb 2004 called " The Ultimate Ferrari Supercar Test"
It also includes the 288 GTO Evoluzione. I've been getting EVO for years now and that issue is my favorite one. No pic but as per rules...


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









IMO this belongs in the "doing it wrong" thread....


----------



## Franzkoviac (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1evlaudi)*

It looks cool, but what's the point of an LS if it doesn't ride well and have low noise levels?


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*



G60toR32 said:


> in the event of reposts... i assure you they are full of win.
> 
> Thank you!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MCCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MCCH* »_It's issue 064 Feb 2004 called " The Ultimate Ferrari Supercar Test"
It also includes the 288 GTO Evoluzione. I've been getting EVO for years now and that issue is my favorite one. No pic but as per rules...



Love the Integrale... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My Audi


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MCCH)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MCCH)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MCCH)*












_Modified by mavric_ac at 1:58 PM 4-5-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MCCH)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

in loveeee


----------



## zach_xt (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (AIRider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AIRider* »_in loveeee

x2. Amazing.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1evlaudi)*


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MCCH)*

Smindustries's newly fixed exige


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MCCH)*

Toyota MX83 Cressida with 1JZ


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## UPs_n_DoWNz (May 27, 2008)

i own that same exact jacket. bet his wassnt worn and signed by none other than danny ange. . .didnt think so


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MCCH)*


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_

































































































































































Did you take all those pictures?


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

did you really have to quote that entire thing?
fool


----------



## thechamp1122 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

yeah yeah i know...its a mkIV and a cell phone pic but i like it.


----------



## Brandontrek1 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (thechamp1122)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thechamp1122* »_yeah yeah i know...its a mkIV and a cell phone pic but i like it.


----------



## Fisticuff (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (thechamp1122)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thechamp1122* »_yeah yeah i know...its a mkIV and a cell phone pic but i like it. 










Looks through this thread, this PAGE even, and you post a blurry pic of a mk4 with "tunerz" on the windshield What the **** is wrong with you?


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_










Where is this and why is there an AU Falcon Racecar in the background?
Edit: I'm guessing New Zealand somewhere.

_Modified by sweatyworker at 6:33 AM 4-12-2009_


_Modified by sweatyworker at 6:34 AM 4-12-2009_


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sweatyworker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sweatyworker* »_
Where is this and why is there an AU Falcon Racecar in the background?
Edit: I'm guessing New Zealand somewhere.

Computer, Zoom and Enhance to the license plate on the camper.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (thechamp1122)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thechamp1122* »_yeah yeah i know...its a mkIV and a cell phone pic but i like it. 

I wish it were a red [x].


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (TetsuoShima)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TetsuoShima* »_did you really have to quote that entire thing?
fool

Did it on purpose, so people can complain. if you are going to post a gazillion pictures in one post, at least size them appropriately. Some pictures of that POC GT-R are so big they don't even download and open completely on my screen> I am running a Mac OS X with high speed so should not have a problem.
Oh, and the thread does say (post your pics), therefore me asking if he took the pics.











_Modified by 1evlaudi at 7:41 PM 4-11-2009_


----------



## Come Original (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (1evlaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1evlaudi* »_
Did it on purpose, so people can complain. if you are going to post a gazillion pictures in one post, at least size them appropriately. Some pictures of that POC GT-R are so big they don't even download and open completely on my screen> I am running a Mac OS X with high speed so should not have a problem.
Oh, and the thread does say (post your pics), therefore me asking if he took the pics.










_Modified by 1evlaudi at 7:41 PM 4-11-2009_


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*

Ban for the MKIV poster, kthx.
_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_








I'd love to see this guy's boat (Mercury Racing plate frame).
This has inspired me to Google nice performance boats, which I have always been obsessed with ever since my first poker run participation on my parents' friends 42' Fountain when I was a kid. I hope you guys don't mind.
























































































































































C'moooon summer!


----------



## MambaSic (Aug 28, 2005)

WTF is going on here>??? This is stupidity at it's maximum. Come the @$*! On Guys.


----------



## koolkevin43 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (MambaSic)*


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (koolkevin43)*











_Modified by JettaGT8V80 at 8:02 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MambaSic)*

some new ones of spasticdwarf's 6er








































****ing gorgeous


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

saw this, i like it I know alot of you wont lol


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (MambaSic)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_

















Gorgeous.
Nice artwork on the hood of that e46, too.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## SixerFixer (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Seeing those sixers makes me want to snap some more photos of mine


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (18thHole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18thHole* »_Ban for the MKIV poster, kthx.I'd love to see this guy's boat (Mercury Racing plate frame).
This has inspired me to Google nice performance boats, which I have always been obsessed with ever since my first poker run participation on my parents' friends 42' Fountain when I was a kid. I hope you guys don't mind.
























































































































































C'moooon summer!


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Very nice. You really didn't have to quote all my photos, though.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol


----------



## justchiefy (Jul 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

please somebody else quote another 10 pic post. please


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (justchiefy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justchiefy* »_please somebody else quote another 10 pic post. please


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

I only have access to a few at work, not the best shot but we get the idea.


----------



## turbine1986 (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (yota_vr)*

this is not hot shizz maan mothasuckaaa


----------



## no27 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_some new ones of spasticdwarf's 6er
****ing gorgeous 

o wow that's his?
i remember this forum getting their panties in a twist over his 'hoodride' lol
EDIT: That e24 is f*cking hot BTW.










_Modified by no27 at 5:17 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (no27)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (no27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no27* »_
o wow that's his?
i remember this forum getting their panties in a twist over his 'hoodride' lol
EDIT: That e24 is f*cking hot BTW.









_Modified by no27 at 5:17 PM 4-15-2009_

yeah its his.I think the e24 got totaled or something like that. I think he's got great taste in older bimmers and always does a nice job.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

holy hell, is this motor for real?


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (Armed Escort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Armed Escort* »_









now that is cool... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (mhjett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhjett* »_holy hell, is this motor for real?


No


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Fake motor.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (18thHole)*

Like the boats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*CODZILLA!!* powered by 2 1,400hp diesel engines.


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_some new ones of spasticdwarf's 6er








































****ing gorgeous 


GOD D*M!!!!! NOW THAT IS F*CKING HOT!!! ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif MOAR info plezzz!!!


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (mhjett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhjett* »_holy hell, is this motor for real?









looks like a merk 250.


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (Armed Escort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Armed Escort* »_









Gorgeous. should be in the stance thread.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MambaSic)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MambaSic)*

I dont know about you guys but I think this is awesome












































_Modified by mavric_ac at 6:50 PM 4-23-2009_


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Roberto Cavalli's yacht....


----------



## filthy. (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

more flat black bimmers please! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbit_hmpr (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Im normally not a 2-door fan but WOW!

































































































































































































_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_








































****ing gorgeous


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

Yes, all my pics.. unfortunately none of the cars are mine. Taken at Road America 2008 ALMS weekend.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MambaSic)*


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

_Modified by MatchStick at 9:19 AM 4-25-2009_


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

this is actually an Alpine...


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (MatchStick)*

^^^^^^Belongs in Dope Shizz as well....


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MatchStick)*

* Specs:
* 2000 BMW 740iL body
* 2000 BMW M5 S62 motor, trans, differential
* KW Coil-over suspension with upgraded control arms
* 20″ TSW wheels custom painted by us wrapped in Conti Sports
* Sparco racing seats, DiceLink ipod integration, Grenade shifter, Okada Projects Ignition Coils
* MAF Delete, Alpha N supporting the Velocity Stacks
































http://forums.bimmerforums.com...20806


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MatchStick)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MatchStick)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MatchStick)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MatchStick)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MatchStick)*

















a GTR on LMs


























_Modified by mavric_ac at 8:49 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MatchStick)*


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

You're the man mavric.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (18thHole)*


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

My eyes are dry, my brain is bleeding and my keyboard is ruined.
I just spent 3 hours going through every single post and it was soooooooo worth it.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

Sounds like you need a smoke


----------



## Ev's (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










































Thats savage, what are the orange tubes in the engine bay?


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ev's)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ev’s* »_
Thats savage, what are the orange tubes in the engine bay?

Word.


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (yota_vr)*

Remote reservoirs for the shocks.


----------



## 00GTInOOb (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ev's)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ev’s* »_
Thats savage, what are the orange tubes in the engine bay?

http://www.motonsuspension.com...sport


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MatchStick)*




















_Modified by mavric_ac at 7:46 PM 4-29-2009_


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Dope 90!


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (18thHole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18thHole* »_Dope 90!


----------



## bartekb93 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: (MatchStick)*

top of the page reminds me of 
http://aseipos.zenfolio.com/p718783505/e27df85a1
Edit: quoting previous posts > me.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MatchStick)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

someone not afraid to use their lambo


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the new 599xx


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


































and im done for the day


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ev's)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ev’s* »_
Thats savage, what are the orange tubes in the engine bay?

IIRC $6-10k for a set.


----------



## Tiger87 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (czook)*


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

sick..


----------



## b00stedMS3 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_some new ones of spasticdwarf's 6er









****ing gorgeous 

Could someone tell me what this effect is called??
I would love to learn to do this, very nice lookin' ride BTW


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (supavr6lover)*

its called hdr. or something similar








found this on English Russia. Thought it was funny. But the NSX is sick.


----------



## Dinzdale40 (Mar 9, 2008)

this is my dad's fishing boat...it is a Bullet 20XD that weighs in at ~1000lbs with a Mercury 225 Promax and has been driven personally by Bullet's testboat driver at 90.9mph(by GPS) with a regular fishing load and both fishing seats still installed


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

90 MPH over water must be scary as hell! My boat did 38 by GPS and that was fast.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (DIAF)*

Dope boat







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I once had a jetta (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (b00stedMS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b00stedMS3* »_
Could someone tell me what this effect is called??
I would love to learn to do this, very nice lookin' ride BTW


HDR. It came up in the _other_ shizz thread. It looks neat when not over done


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (Surfing On A Rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surfing On A Rocket* »_Like the boats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*CODZILLA!!* powered by 2 1,400hp diesel engines.










been on that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ * Specs:
* 2000 BMW 740iL body
* 2000 BMW M5 S62 motor, trans, differential
* KW Coil-over suspension with upgraded control arms
* 20″ TSW wheels custom painted by us wrapped in Conti Sports
* Sparco racing seats, DiceLink ipod integration, Grenade shifter, Okada Projects Ignition Coils
* MAF Delete, Alpha N supporting the Velocity Stacks








http://forums.bimmerforums.com...20806

My new hero.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Dinzdale40)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


----------



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_









lol

GTR? check.
LAMBO? check.
PORSCHE? check.
..
Christmas tree? check.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Dinzdale40)*

67 Camaro: 1,000hp w/2JZ motor and 6-speed Getrag tranny
































http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW



















_Modified by mavric_ac at 11:23 AM 5-2-2009_


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

That '67 camaro is















Beautiful.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubjager)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Dinzdale40)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Dinzdale40)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Dinzdale40)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Dinzdale40)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Dinzdale40)*


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_67 Camaro: 1,000hp w/2JZ motor and 6-speed Getrag tranny


That Camaro is done so well. When I read this I thought it would be a hack job, but the whole swap and resto is absolutely incredible


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Dinzdale40)*

widebody crx's never heard of these before but they are pretty damn hot


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Dinzdale40)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (Dinzdale40)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Ferrari's in their natural environment


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (Dinzdale40)*

a few randoms...i'm in love with this alpine


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (dubjager)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubjager* »_That '67 camaro is















Beautiful. 

This Camaro is "sex on wheels", gives homobigerectus...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (1evlaudi)*

nice stuff BTM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## erikig (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (b00stedMS3)*

@b00stedMS3 re: the m6 effects - I'm not 100% sure that its the same but it looks like they are using Local Contrast Enhancement where you use Photoshop's Unsharp Mask to create contrast.
Here's a tut...
http://www.cambridgeincolour.c...t.htm 
Here's a couple of pics of a car I was stalking on eBay...


































_Modified by erikig at 10:13 PM 5-2-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

some American muscle


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

























look at the size of these brakes!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Dinzdale40)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

















img]http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f358/paragoncorvette/H12.jpg[/img]


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_nice stuff BTM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks








here's some more non f-car content


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Could someone please explain this to me? Whats the benefit and how does it correlate with the sway bar? 










_Modified by Rogerthat at 6:11 AM 5-4-2009_


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*









































































this mini has a hyabusa engine...


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## Arachnotron (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_Could someone please explain this to me? Whats the benefit and how does it correlate with the sway bar? 










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watt's_linkage
This is the specific one used in that car: http://www.lateral-dynamics.com/products/



_Modified by Arachnotron at 1:29 AM 5-3-2009_


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Arachnotron)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## 2003Reflex1.8T (May 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


























MOAR!!!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

i don't really consider myself a drop top kind of guy, but i think i'd have a really hard time taking a scuderia over the 16m


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

carbon fiver wheels on a 430


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

im not use to someone posting in this thread so much haha


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_im not use to someone posting in this thread so much haha


lol yea i usually load up on pics and post em all at once every once in a while
and that red pre-facelift nsx is


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Arachnotron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arachnotron* »_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watt's_linkage
This is the specific one used in that car: http://www.lateral-dynamics.com/products/

_Modified by Arachnotron at 1:29 AM 5-3-2009_

Thats Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks Ara..... thats very intresting/innovative.


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

NSX power!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah I've been fascinated by them recently


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

id post this in the JDM thread but you know, it comes and goes and this thread is where i post most of the stuff I find


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

_Modified by DedRok at 7:41 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

This is the padding they put on your Gallardo when they work on it.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (DedRok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_









blasphemy ?
moar !!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*









High res!?!?!
I need a new wallpaper, and that one's perfect!!


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_
High res!?!?!
I need a new wallpaper, and that one's perfect!!


This is the biggest I have of it...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that page raped my computer


























_Modified by mavric_ac at 9:09 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

Lamborghini Murcielago VROOOOOOM!!!!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_i don't really consider myself a drop top kind of guy, but i think i'd have a really hard time taking a scuderia over the 16m

















































FYI...that car belongs to the "head monster" and the house in the background is his home overlooking SF bay....a small home that used to be 3 houses, then he created one "monster" home...I've been inside...it is truly







, and his collection of cars is top notch!! 
Wonder where all the money for that $140 HDMI cable goes?! Look no further my friends!!!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

_Modified by DedRok at 12:18 AM 5-5-2009_


_Modified by DedRok at 7:42 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*









































More


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*








Now that's a torque wrench!


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_









I don't think this one is real...


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (MatchStick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MatchStick* »_
I don't think this one is real...

iirc it is real, but its a rebody by some coachwork firm i can't remember the name of


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_
iirc it is real, but its a rebody by some coachwork firm i can't remember the name of

that makes sense. the proportions seemed weird as the new nose and and the side grilles different placement makes it look too stubby . but when you look at the rear part of the car it does look real... neat...


----------



## Burnedout (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_http://i42.tinypic.com/xfnd44.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/hrxzlv.jpg
http://i39.tinypic.com/30db9rr.jpg
http://i40.tinypic.com/op1tol.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/x1egz8.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/xkyasy.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/2ylqjdg.jpg
http://i40.tinypic.com/adye4h.jpg


Been there, great dealership. 
When i went they had a 8C tucked away in the back. Along with some Scuderias out front, and some old school ferraris.
I had plenty of pics, but they got lost with my old phone.


----------



## Captain Spongeworthy (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (Burnedout)*

Parked next to this at the hotel today


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (MatchStick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MatchStick* »_
that makes sense. the proportions seemed weird as the new nose and and the side grilles different placement makes it look too stubby . but when you look at the rear part of the car it does look real... neat...

hmmm so i dug up a little more, and that car is supposedly a 250gte rather than gto...the gte being the four seater version. Also, i can't seem to come up with any pics of other gte's that look anything like that one, this is what the standard 250gte looks like








i posted on fchat asking about it...hopefully someone over there will know








EDIT:
Ok here's our answer, it's a gte chassis and a gto replica, not something uber-rare like i originally hoped for








its not a very accurate one either, but i still can't help but like the way it looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BTM at 12:03 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_
hmmm so i dug up a little more, and that car is supposedly a 250gte rather than gto...the gte being the four seater version. Also, i can't seem to come up with any pics of other gte's that look anything like that one, this is what the standard 250gte looks like








i posted on fchat asking about it...hopefully someone over there will know








EDIT:
Ok here's our answer, it's a gte chassis and a gto replica, not something uber-rare like i originally hoped for









its not a very accurate one either, but i still can't help but like the way it looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by BTM at 12:03 PM 5-5-2009_

Miles better than a replica built off a 280zx or something...








Aren't some Ferrari replicas pretty well accepted in the community? Aren't there a handful of replica P3/P4's that had the blessing of Enzo?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (MatchStick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MatchStick* »_
Miles better than a replica built off a 280zx or something...










very true, i just hoped it was some one off coachbuilt with an interesting history or story behind it

_Quote »_
Aren't some Ferrari replicas pretty well accepted in the community? Aren't there a handful of replica P3/P4's that had the blessing of Enzo?

yea replica's of super rare, multi million dollar ferrari's that are well done are generally appreciated in the same sense that jaguar c-type and d-type replicas aren't often frowned upon. i think they're more often than not based on another ferrari chassis and offer increased drivability while at the same time you're still driving a true ferrari, i'd feel a lot more comfortable with my 250gto replica in traffic than with the real thing
I'm not positive about the p3/p4 replicas and enzo story, but if true they must be painstakingly accurate or amazing, i can imagine a story more resembling the exchange with ford coming about if someone came to him to look at copies of one of his prized scuderia members


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_that page raped my computer
+1


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

assorted classic f-cars


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

holy hell, 
gotta brush up on my F cars so I can categorize these properly haha


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

and some assorted modern ones:


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_holy hell, 
gotta brush up on my F cars so I can categorize these properly haha


lol the modern ones shouldn't be so bad, but i admit my classic ferraris on my hardrive are a little out of whack right now too
feel free to ask me if you're stumped thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

the 250 GT SWB is, in my humble opinion, the most beautiful and desirable car ever made.


----------



## mkvjosh (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (MatchStick)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (MatchStick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MatchStick* »_the 250 GT SWB is, in my humble opinion, the most beautiful and desirable car ever made.

i've always held the 250 testa rossa to be the most beautiful and desirable, but a lot of those swb pictures i posted are making it tough for me not to come to your side...
how about a little "just for fun" f-car content, you guys don't mind, right? well you don't have a choice








































































in retrospect perhaps i shouldve just started an official ferrari appreciation thread


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*









this is impressive, separate intake plenums with 2 throttlebodies








I think its a new build from Roger Clarks Motorsports. They Built the gobstopper if you guys remeber


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinCSVT)*

love that color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

christ, stretch on a 375. what size are the rear wheels?


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_christ, stretch on a 375. what size are the rear wheels?


_Quote »_Guys here is a Vette we just finished with HRE 595R 20/21 and 375/20/21!!!
Specs:
HRE 595R 20X10 Flat Black/Gloss Black Lip Atomic Orange Pinstripe
HRE 595R 21X13.5!! Black/Gloss Black Lip Atomic Orange Pinstripe
Pirelli Nero 285/25/20
Pirelli Nero 375/20/21


----------



## b00stedMS3 (Nov 11, 2008)

13.5 wheels are small......


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

I love this fiving thread.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (eastcoastbumps)*

That Corvette http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoninSLC (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_










Saw this same car parked in the same spot when i was in paris


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (RoninSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoninSLC* »_
Saw this same car parked in the same spot when i was in paris

Liar


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (yota_vr)*

I really love these right now.....


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

I like it too... especially with the "Roof Car" option, as seen in that photo.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (18thHole)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## 00GTInOOb (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (BTM)*

Hmmmmm kinda indifferent on Volks on a Porsche


----------



## DUBmanDAN (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (00GTInOOb)*

Love that Porsche with the Volks.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

x2 that looks sexy


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

porsche photos - unique pic content, poor pic quality


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (DUBmanDAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBmanDAN* »_Love that Porsche with the Volks.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (00GTInOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00GTInOOb* »_Hmmmmm kinda indifferent on Volks on a Porsche









I hate it. I think anything with 6 spoke wheels of that type screams rice-a-roni. I much prefer stock wheels to the "mad tyte JDM" look.


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: (patrikman)*

Is that a Ferrari 166 Spyder Corsa? Looks to be, hard to tell though. Some details don't seem right, headlights, fender shape... hmmm... dunno.

_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_I really love these right now.....


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (Porridgehead)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

^ what car is that?? looks slow.. should be in the "doing it wrong" thread


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

^ laugh @ corrado mirrors.


----------



## justchiefy (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_










sex


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (justchiefy)*

I know someone is going to hate me for this but.....I absolutley love Overfinch Range Rovers. I'd take one over a R8, 911 GT3, Murc, Hummer H1, anything anyday. I love them like a fat kid loves free KFC coupons.

























































































& Roberto Cavalli's Baglietto yacht.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (BTM)*

In love with this color.....


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

that panamera pic is quite possibly the first one that didn't make me want to immediately ralf


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_










god damn


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

lol i know...could you imagine parallel parking _your_ authentic 993 gt2 like that


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

I saw this think yesterday at Cars and Coffee. Everything about this car is awesome. Even the hinges to the hood were impressive.









_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









wow
wow
wow


----------



## erikig (Sep 15, 2008)

*Spot Quiz!*









Sexy aint it?
Special Brownie Points for anyone who can tell me what kind of car this is?


----------



## b00stedMS3 (Nov 11, 2008)

jag


----------



## RaminGTI20 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_










i see people have been stealing pictures from the link on my sig ayeeeeeee???? thats so cool how the pics are being seen on the web, ive seen it posted on other forums too!!!










_Modified by RaminGTI20 at 10:54 PM 5-10-2009_


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Spot Quiz! (erikig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erikig* »_ 
Sexy aint it?
Special Brownie Points for anyone who can tell me what kind of car this is?


A7


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_I saw this think yesterday at Cars and Coffee. Everything about this car is awesome. Even the hinges to the hood were impressive.










DSE makes those. They run about $700/pair if I remember right. Nice hinges though. Very nice. Highly recommend them myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meshies (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_


















O...M...G. More pics PLEASE!


----------



## Chipped B6 (May 19, 2008)

That white car up there is the new Tesla S.


----------



## Chipped B6 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Spot Quiz! (erikig)*

Tesla S.. lol i thought i didnt post lol


----------



## RoninSLC (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: (yota_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yota_vr* »_
Liar









actually ur right, i quoted the wrong pic. i saw it outside that hotel by the tall statue at night.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (meshies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meshies* »_
O...M...G. More pics PLEASE!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

















got tire?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Not sure how many tclers peruse the 4x4 forum, but there's some great stuff in there, and a lot of great member owned rigs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Personally, I'm partial to the Land Rovers








































































































































































I'm really not a "yellow" type of guy, but this Disco in particular especially does it for me:


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

BTM: there's a great toyota and jeep thread as well; Rovers do kick it real hard though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*

Thanks, I saw there was a Jeep thread, was saving that for when serious finals procrastination hits, but was unaware of the Toyota thread- I'll definitely be spending some more time over there (and probably end up posting my favorites in here







)


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

^^amazing
never seen an atom in white before either


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

heres another white one i found


----------



## cjb (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_
DSE makes those. They run about $700/pair if I remember right. Nice hinges though. Very nice. Highly recommend them myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Hmm...$700, eh? Are they _unobtrusive_?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_heres another white one i found 


that is an awesome pic...high res by chance? (its worth a shot







)


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_
that is an awesome pic...high res by chance? (its worth a shot







)

wish I did but I don't, where i found the pic all it said was it was taken at the ring in November.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## erikig (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (Chipped B6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chipped B6* »_That white car up there is the new Tesla S.









Full Brown Points for Chipped B6... it is the Tesla S (Not a Jag or A7). Took me hours of searching, I should have just posted this


----------



## beefiveafour (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_













this car is in NY. ive seen it in person. it gets sideways like its nobodys business


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (beefiveafour)*


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*









a little alfa love from Rome.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (compy222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *compy222* »_








a little alfa love from Rome.

Its amazing that all of those Alfas broke down right in the middle of the square


----------



## veedubbn88 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*









More on this? That thing is all kinds of badass.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (veedubbn88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbn88* »_








More on this? That thing is all kinds of badass.









http://www.Wally.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbn88* »_
More on this? That thing is all kinds of badass.









Or watch this... they compair it to a Zonda. $54.388,000 USD, yes, thats 54 million.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEJvYZL6sqQ
*edit, sadly this is the shortened version of the wally*


_Modified by DedRok at 11:50 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbn88* »_
More on this? That thing is all kinds of badass.









Or watch this... they compair it to a Zonda. $54.388,000 USD, yes, thats 54 million.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEJvYZL6sqQ


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (dannyc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dannyc* »_











This is doing it wrong, this is a kit.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (veedubbn88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbn88* »_








More on this? That thing is all kinds of badass.










Here is the promo video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMIF2GrdL28


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_









It's hard to tell, but this car has matching "balloon metallic white" wheels... aka pearl wheels.


----------



## modmo (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (jpalmer)*

sorting some pics and this one really caught my eye:


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_








Awesome. Do you know what movie they were shooting with this? Gotta love an Escalade filming truck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## richardsc (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_











no way! That's the boat from the movie "The Island" ... the most badass looking thing I've ever seen!








also, 1st rule


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Yup... the Wallypower 118 is pretty much the coolest boat ever made. Roll in to a port, watch the bikini-clad ladies flock. It would be like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

keep iittt up boyyz


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









Those are BMW wheels right


----------



## VRbrick (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (palakaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_This is doing it wrong, this is a kit. 

Quoting a picture without adding your own is doing it wrong...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah i think they are 7 series wheels or maybe 6 i dont know.
I think they look great


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_yeah i think they are 7 series wheels or maybe 6 i dont know.
I think they look great 

Thought so, they do look good. Thanks for clarifying http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Trixy (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

from Crownvic.net


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_yeah i think they are 7 series wheels or maybe 6 i dont know.
I think they look great 

definitely from a 7 series


----------



## VRbrick (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_
definitely from a 7 series

yup, 745i









per rules...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

uh oh


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 00GTInOOb (Oct 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Can't see those Ferrari pictures unless we are members there http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

























A 1923 Bugatti type 32 Tank


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Nice Ferrari F50 GT pictures....
Only three Ferrari F50 GTs were made in 1996.
Engine: 4.7L V12
HP: 750 bhp @ 10500 rpm
Torque: 383 lb·ft @ 8000 rpm
Weight: 2005 lbs
Power-to-weight ratio: 0.825 hp/kg
0 to 60 mph: 2.9
0 to 100 mph: 6.7 s
¼ Mile: 10.2 s @ 129 mph
Top speed: 236 mph
Quicker than a Ferrari FXX around a track too...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## b00stedMS3 (Nov 11, 2008)

each amp = ~$10K


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (b00stedMS3)*

hahahaha....thats awesome.







......








.......


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*



































_Modified by mavric_ac at 1:55 PM 5-15-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*








you couldn't get away with stuff like that over here, the feminazis would hang you by your nuts.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (TheFrank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheFrank* »_ 










WTF MORE.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidnightSpecial* »_
WTF MORE.

x2? 
I know its not a car but this is damn sexy


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

1098 love


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

god i love ducati's. One day... One day


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidnightSpecial* »_
WTF MORE.


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
x2? 

That was the only one they had.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (TheFrank)*


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

_Modified by om617952 at 5:06 AM 5-18-2009_


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

_Modified by om617952 at 5:06 AM 5-18-2009_


----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

1680x1050 widescreen wallpaper for you!


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Black <3


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that first MB is soo sexy


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (om617952)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

The Miura is one of the most sensual cars ever created, in my opinion. It's one of those cars where photos can only begin to capture the nuances and interplay of curves, planes and angles that make a car so stunning. Even something so basic as the height is hard to determine in a photo.
For instance, this is me sitting on the floor next to a Miura. (Don't laugh, I really do look like this. How do you think I got my name?) The top of my head is just a scotsch lower than the top of the car.
Yeah, it's low. It's wide. It's curved everywhere it should be and it is so damn sexy that it hurts.


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: (om617952)*

Inden Design? That's some serious rubber on there!

_Quote, originally posted by *om617952* »_
















_Modified by om617952 at 5:06 AM 5-18-2009_


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## fire6-27 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_









Any more pics of this?


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

My friend's dad's lovingly restored 1969 Lamborghini Miura S in classic green.


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (S4cabriofox)*


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4cabriofox* »_My friend's dad's lovingly restored 1969 Lamborghini Miura S in classic green.

MOAR!


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thats gorgeous!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dasgogo68 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Not my cup of tea with the color and rims but kind of cool.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (om617952)*


----------



## dasgogo68 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (dasgogo68)*

Great pics, G


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (om617952)*

http://www.car-detail.net/images/PORTFOLIO/M3_9/


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (dasgogo68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasgogo68* »_









MORECEDES


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (om617952)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (om617952)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (om617952)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (om617952)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (om617952)*

^^^ 10 ton killa


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

1022hp e46 m3... yes please
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## b00stedMS3 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









Saw one of these today, same color and all.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Here is a small list of what I saw on the road this weekend.
Lotus Europa








MG TC








Ford Thunderbird (yes, in pink)








Ford GT








Ford Model T








Lamborghini Diablo Roadster








Hummer H1


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## erikig (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (om617952) - MBenz Love*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif @om617952 - you sir, are my hero. 
Incidentally these pics were off ebaymotors. I can't remember exactly what the car sold for, but whatever the cost, it was a steal. This SEC is minty mint : )
































































Obligatory Flickr Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 


_Modified by erikig at 12:41 PM 5-30-2009_


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (om617952) - MBenz Love (erikig)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









More of this, please, Mr Mavric.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
More of this, please, Mr Mavric.


I wish i had more, i looked around for a bit when i first saw that pic but didn't have any luck. Ive got these for now 


















































_Modified by mavric_ac at 12:28 PM 5-30-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## erikig (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Mini Cooper + Offset BBS RS = Crazy Delicious 
Lets play good Porsche, bad Porsche
Good Porsche:








Bad Porsche:


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (erikig)*


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
More of this, please, Mr Mavric.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DedRok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_









Oh myy good godddddd


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboREX)*

It's a clone, but really, who gives a damn when it looks THAT good...








*hump hump*


----------



## cubefx (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re:*



















































































































_Modified by cubefx at 6:41 AM 5-31-2009_


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (erikig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erikig* »_Mini Cooper + Offset BBS RS = Crazy Delicious 
Lets play good Porsche, bad Porsche
Good Porsche:








Bad Porsche:










I hope by "Good Porsche Bad Porsche" you meant "Sexy Porsche, dirty, filthy, nasty good times Porsche."


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BattleRabbit)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## josh054 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










So damn classy! My fave from this page (multiple close seconds though)


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (josh054)*


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










I'm giving myself exactly a year to own one exactly like this...


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MFactor)*

red e36 m3 = badda bang






















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the MINI pics.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## shane4585 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon) (vwjoem)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon) (shane4585)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon) (vwjoem)*


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: (Phunkshon) (shane4585)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shane4585* »_










I'm generally no fan of all lowriders and such, but for some reason it seems to fit so well with older, american luxury cars from the early '70s and down. This also applies to some degree on air-cooled Vw and Mercedes' from the same period. Therefore a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you.
What about this one (#hope it's not a repost#):








































I'm little bit unsure about the front part. It looks almost too clean and shawed for my taste. 








*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
























































































I don't know if all of these are consider to be "hot shizz" though.


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon) (vwjoem)*

wow


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon) (Galrot)*


----------



## Dave Zero (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (Phunkshon) (vwjoem)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Dave Zero)*











_Modified by vwjoem at 3:05 PM 6-2-2009_


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon) (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (Phunkshon) (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_
































Some nice local flavo*u*r there. I'll have to keep an eye out for those beauties.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *18thHole* »_Some nice local flavo*u*r there. I'll have to keep an eye out for those beauties.


im moving to Scarborough in September, hopefully i can get a to a few meets before winter sets in with my ratty e30 haha. Id love to see that TT crusin around. It looks awesome. Love the wheels.
Anyways


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## mkvjosh (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (om617952)*

A friend from mexico


----------



## error4o4 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon) (shane4585)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shane4585* »_


















WHAT THE F IS THIS?!?! It's gorgeous!!! More info, please!


----------



## justchiefy (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










must...not....fap....


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (watson)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon) (vwjoem)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

360 challenge getting some quality air


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

_Modified by DedRok at 7:41 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_








tacovolks.jpg
WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN...


_Modified by 18thHole at 5:25 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (mkvjosh)*

not a big fan of older vw's but this.. i would drive the**** out of this









_Quote, originally posted by *mkvjosh* »_A friend from mexico


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (18thHole)*


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (18thHole)*

Ya know, there are some things in my life that I can always rely on. This thread is one of them. It never fails to make me happy or give me inspiration. 
There aren't a whole lot of things that I can say that about.


----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

i saw this thing at the petersen auto museum a few weeks ago, and i wish pictures could convey the presence this vehicle has. there really is nothing else like it on the planet.


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: (initiation)*

The Jonckheere Coupe? Yeah, that's one of the cars on my life-list as a must see. Someday... someday...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Porridgehead)*

Nice RS200 pics


















_Modified by Phunkshon at 4:13 PM 6-5-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

unexpected day off work today, so you know what that means.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Those Lancias are brutal.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*









so since the dopeshizz thread is closed, does this mean the 2 pic whores combine forces for a bit? haha


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Shelby + 335i = two of my lovers
I want both.


----------



## meshies (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon) (Galrot)*










excuse my ignorance, but what type of car is this????^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_








so since the dopeshizz thread is closed, does this mean the 2 pic whores combine forces for a bit? haha

lol. Nope. I'm just a bit-part contributor. I think I'd get banned if I posted 20 or 30 ratty split screen bus pics/day in TCL . It's your thread, man.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

re-subscribing to one of the most epic threads, evAr.
Going back through it all again, for fun...
~M


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
lol. Nope. I'm just a bit-part contributor. I think I'd get banned if I posted 20 or 30 ratty split screen bus pics/day in TCL . It's your thread, man.


















is it just me or does that ferrari look like its got a bent front passenger rim?


----------



## b00stedMS3 (Nov 11, 2008)

/\ agreed


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## digdeep0169 (May 26, 2009)

(taken now with black wheels)








(finished the tail lights)


----------



## iceman2.0 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

seems that way already...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

That flat black M3 drops panties.


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (18thHole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18thHole* »_That flat black M3 drops panties.


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Phunkshon) (meshies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meshies* »_









excuse my ignorance, but what type of car is this????^^^^^^^^^^^^^


1961 olds super 88 bubbletop.. when GM was oh so on point.
holla!
















a nice Kustom of one..
























and some Aston love.. 








i want one of these SO bad.. 81 Aston.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









WHAT IS THIS?
Looks like and Alfa Romeo GTV crossed with a '64 Corvette


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mellbergVWfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mellbergVWfan* »_
WHAT IS THIS?
Looks like and Alfa Romeo GTV crossed with a '64 Corvette

lol, you're closer than you think. It's a one-off Pininfarina bodied '63 Corvette.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

A few unusual cars from the Volvo museum...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


















Seriously, JUST like that! When I was a kid (up until our first Audi when I was 6), we had a grass green MkI, 2-dr. Escort on Momo wheels and fat tires, a set of rallye lights and a rallye steering wheel.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, cool cars.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

just found this gorgeous picture. 
backround worthy for sure


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

















super rare e30 m3 verts


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Ok enough E30's already I adore them but .. wow am I sick of seeing them at the moment.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

how about you contribute something then?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Love that pic of the E30 on the rollers


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## bobby-digital (Mar 20, 2005)

a night at europes largets harbour, port of Rotterdam (holland)
















a day in Germany @ the nurburgring
















Big ass crankshaft








"Action" picture from my daily draiver, mk2 GTD... smoke is not from the tyres btw








Aston martin @ the IAA show 2007 in Frankfurt Germany
















My friends BMW E30 M3, insurance vallue of aprox. 34000 usd... all original parts..
Sema show 2007








picture with Boyd








West coast customs








day with my friends to the nurburgring












_Modified by bobby-digital at 6:25 AM 6-7-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

heres one of my old cars
supercharged 3800 sporting arround 400 hp


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: ($$Rich$$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$$Rich$$* »_heres one of my old cars
supercharged 3800 sporting arround 400 hp


IB4T "Fiero=junk" posts.








That is one gorgeous car, Rich!
I think I remember it from that old ".nl" site, lol! _(I used to be "TRiAD" there)._
I've seen some AMAZING Fieros, and still kinda miss my '85 GT.
Still wish I could've bought the Formula I was looking at last year.
~M


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cool fiero, beat it was a blast to drive


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

^^ is that a viper motor?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yup, i dont have anymore info on the build unfortunately though
never mind that, the power of google found me the build thread
http://www.theturboforums.com/...1.225


_Modified by mavric_ac at 5:18 PM 6-7-2009_


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

Today was an amazing day for driving and taking photographs, so of course I had little choice but to obey the siren call of the open road...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

makes me miss the prairies, sort of haha. I actually worked in Lethbridge for a week or so last summer, had a good time.
Love the car man, very unique. The only one I saw was when I was out there last summer.


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_makes me miss the prairies, sort of haha. I actually worked in Lethbridge for a week or so last summer, had a good time.
Love the car man, very unique. The only one I saw was when I was out there last summer.

Thanks! As far as I know, there are only two in the entire province - the other one is in Calgary, and it is blue. He and I are actually getting together next month and hopefully driving to Glacier National Park for a day.
I love the prairies. I've been across Canada, from Vancouver Island to Prince Edward Island, and although every place is beautiful in its own right, I am always glad to come back here.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: ($$Rich$$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$$Rich$$* »_heres one of my old cars
supercharged 3800 sporting arround 400 hp










sorry i am going to call bs.I know those 3800s,and even with the intercooler.i dont see you making over 350bhp.I cant see what pulley your running,also you look to have the stock tb.
3800 have a tuff time making that much power with the m90


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

whats w/ the rear brakes? all i see is rotor. 
serious question


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_
sorry i am going to call bs.I know those 3800s,and even with the intercooler.i dont see you making over 350bhp.I cant see what pulley your running,also you look to have the stock tb.
3800 have a tuff time making that much power with the m90


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_
sorry i am going to call bs.I know those 3800s,and even with the intercooler.i dont see you making over 350bhp.I cant see what pulley your running,also you look to have the stock tb.
3800 have a tuff time making that much power with the m90

ported TB, ported blower, full size intercooler 3.0-/2.8 pully
custom cam, fully ported heads with oversized valves
3" custom exhaust, the list goes on,...


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: ($$Rich$$)*

Don't worrry about it Rich, this site is so big there have always been a few bad eggs. I think I know this one, lol!
~M


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Lethbridge_man)*









great pic of the figaro.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*











































_Modified by mavric_ac at 2:33 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (digdeep0169)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digdeep0169* »_








(taken now with black wheels)








(finished the tail lights)

Four.
By.
Four.


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Saw this thing a while ago go around the local track. I first thought it was a 325i or something else 6-cyl., but when he pulled to the pits and opened the hood, I saw what the owner said was a V8 off the 540i. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Gorgeous. 
You might wanna edit though as the first 3 photos are almost identical.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (18thHole)*

Is #3 just #2 but lightened up?
The rest are incredible!


----------



## vw4play (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: (18thHole)*




















_Modified by vw4play at 12:07 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (vw4play)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: (Rascal04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rascal04* »_









any interior shots of this thing? Can't imagine anyone being able to even get in.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (JPawn1)*


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (JPawn1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JPawn1* »_any interior shots of this thing? Can't imagine anyone being able to even get in.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_
sorry i am going to call bs.I know those 3800s,and even with the intercooler.i dont see you making over 350bhp.I cant see what pulley your running,also you look to have the stock tb.
3800 have a tuff time making that much power with the m90

100% possible. My friend has a GTP with a massive amount of work done to the motor/blower. He dyno'd at 376HP and 395ft-lb to the wheels. And he also has a 100hp shot of nitrous oxide. Lot's of torque steer but fun as hell to drive. Last week at the drags he ran a 12.3 run on the 1/4 mile. On street tires.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


----------



## STronic (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re:*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Lepsis3942 (May 15, 2008)

Just want to say, this was the first thread I opened when I heard about TCL. It got me hooked. Keep it up guys


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










There's something very wrong with your rear suspension, lol!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Keep 'em coming Marvic!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_Keep 'em coming Marvic!

x2. 
Keep 'em coming _Marvic_...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

1300hp supra


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

vip


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Ah, some nice straight-liners there. Fitting as I'm watching the Route 66 Nationals on ESPN right now.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

























Video of the heavily chopped Bug from the previous page:
http://picasaweb.google.no/lh/...tlink


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

a member over on s14.net owns these two beauties


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Both







. Anymore pics?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

he hasnt posted to many nice shots here are a few more though


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

since lancia was brought up here are some more pics


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Love the flying shots


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

phunkson doin good work!
I love that guards red (?) 993


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Skeg (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

In honour of the Lancia; its competitor (I think)


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










Ah!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The Frank that's awesome haha. Its cool how both pics ended up on the net and you just happened to have the other perspective.


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sponge Bob)*

holy horrible retouch batman...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_The Frank that's awesome haha. Its cool how both pics ended up on the net and you just happened to have the other perspective.

x2. what are the chances?


----------



## limapolo (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

David Coulthard driving an R32 then the RBRF1 a few hours ago...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Keep 'em coming, Phunkshon!








_Better?_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## chuckwizowski (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Rascal04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rascal04* »_

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Holy mother of god!
Build thread anyone?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I haven't seen a build thread for it. All I know is that it's owned by Joakim Gustavsson. Here's another video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5gtEbnlw2M










































_Modified by Phunkshon at 10:25 AM 6-15-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Found in a Mustang this weekend at the AutoX


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


















Two excellent photos. And that latter pic just made me want a clown shoe really bad!


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









What does this say in English?


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (NationYell)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

v12 swap


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

another monster swap


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Did someone say Ferrari F40 LM Barchetta?


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VierSpeed)*








this thread is like.. (suffers from heart-attack)


----------



## 3.5 CSL (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_































!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *NationYell* »_








What does this say in English?

It says 'lower than Glocalnet'. It's a Swedish telecom company. Means nothing to me, lol.
SWEET E30s, Mavric


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (VierSpeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VierSpeed* »_Did someone say Ferrari F40 LM Barchetta?


















WOW! Any more of this?!


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_WOW! Any more of this?!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VierSpeed)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

































http://www.worldcarfans.com/10...-sale


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









This is, without question one of my all-time favorite photos! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTurboI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTurboI* »_
This is, without question one of my all-time favorite photos! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2










































_Modified by Phunkshon at 11:54 PM 6-17-2009_


----------



## CLSomgSEX (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Dont flame me lol


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









what's going on here? i don't really see the point why they did that?


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

lol @ "Boomcar Dressup".


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_what's going on here? i don't really see the point why they did that?

That's standard. The wheel tilts so you can get your legs / knees in without being a gymnast.


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VierSpeed)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (PineappleMonkey)*









Am I the only one really digging these?
Here's hoping the ragtop eventually makes it to production (or aftermarket)...








Truck? "Soul-ster" Killer lights and mirrors!


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

yeah, you're the only one.


----------



## b00stedMS3 (Nov 11, 2008)

That evo looks pretty zombie apocalypse....


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Don't know how I feel about this DTM look on the TT but nonetheless its still cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_Don't know how I feel about this DTM look on the TT but nonetheless its still cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
...


I dunno why, but I think I'd like it better if it were a hardtop?


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









Reventón facias? Well, that didn't take long...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Thought I'd post a few FXX pics after seeing tonight's Top Gear


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson* »_yeah, you're the only one.
I lol'd.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_



















Usually I'm not a fan of 'blingy' wheels, but that looks awesome.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (W. Sobchak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W. Sobchak* »_

Usually I'm not a fan of 'blingy' wheels, but that looks awesome.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Hot from my perspective at least... the driver's seat that is.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *deucestudios* »_Hot from my perspective at least... the driver's seat that is.










congrats on the purchase man!
and great pics as usual Phunkshon
and now some sexy classic maserati pics


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

i am in a crappy mood and this thread ahs put a smile on my face. thanks OP and recent posters 

any info on this car?










_Modified by Flavo Cadillac at 7:45 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

http://www.pure-pf.com/phpBB2/...art=0


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Sorry for the size. Will resize if needed.


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

Yay!
<-- note cars owned

Fun fact: Combined, they still have less HP than a Veyron!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Oval Baja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oval Baja* »_Yay!
<-- note cars owned

Fun fact: Combined, they still have less HP than a Veyron! 

Can you post some pics of your cars please? They sound cool.









Sorry Flavo, that was the only pic I saw


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (patrikman)*

^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_congrats on the purchase man!

Thanks again.
Pops weekend bucket:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## WOB-JDR (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










Hey, I've seen that Aston before! Took this a few days ago in Paris:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by WOB-JDR at 9:10 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## Dbrumz32 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nopal 6.0)*
















That is awsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (WOB-JDR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOB-JDR* »_
Hey, I've seen that Aston before! Took this a few days ago in Paris:









That is a DBS, correct?


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

































heres the Maserati 450s I used to work on...


----------



## brabusGTI (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected] Technik)*


----------



## WOB-JDR (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_
That is a DBS, correct?

Yep.
Moar hot shizz spotted from the trip:








New S4 Avant with supercharged 3.0 V6



_Modified by WOB-JDR at 1:51 PM 6-25-2009_


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (WOB-JDR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOB-JDR* »_
New S4 Avant with supercharged 3.0 V6

Nice, the "3.0T"


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Der Audidude)*









from a classic car show yesterday


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

That Ford GT is secks.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what f car is that at the top of the page?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

It's a Ferrari 512 BB LM, Mr Mavric.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cool








definitely not the prettiest f-car ever made haha


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Seriously, Mr Mavric: More of that! /\


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_cool








definitely not the prettiest f-car ever made haha


















What IS this?
I like it!
~M


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i wish i had more on that mini truck, to tell you the truth though I don't even know the make or anything. I'm horrible with old JDM stuff.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

a 997 gt3 superlight


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Traced that truck. It's a 1979 Datsun 620


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Traced that truck. It's a 1979 Datsun 620...

Thanks! You're the man!
~M


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

lol, naaah. I was just intrigued as to what it was.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (om617952)*

So many awesome Benzes it hurts!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

love all the MB content VWpaul!


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









What is this perchance?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*









































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmWhsdLrrL8


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (18thHole)*

















































One of my all time favorite cars....


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SixerFixer (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









This car is beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ramza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramza* »_
This car is beautiful, thanks for sharing.

no prob here's some more


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*



Phunkshon said:


> Is that the Ritz in Paris?


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (germanbycar)*

^^yup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (germanbycar)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


----------



## no27 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










Hot.








It was right of them to pull out all the cars but I really wanted to see it race the Toyota and the Porsche.


----------



## b00stedMS3 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (om617952)*


_Quote, originally posted by *om617952* »_










360 Forged? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AZdhpH20 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (b00stedMS3)*

























some air-cooled love http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

















































































































Love this pic....


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_^^yup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 Ok, cool. Just wondering bc when i was there there was a Bentley Continental GT outside.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*




















































































































_Modified by om617952 at 4:45 AM 7-3-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









whats the name of these wheels?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
whats the name of these wheels? 


I _think_ they're 1/12 BE Carlssons. Don't quote on that though lol.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Saw this monster at my local car show last Sunday
















and this


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (mellbergVWfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mellbergVWfan* »_Saw this monster at my local car show last Sunday










Used to have a TON of pics from this, some from a magazine spread?
Lost them with a HD failure...Can anyone find any more?
~M


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

now the sexiest car ever made


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

Used to have a TON of pics from this, some from a magazine spread?
Lost them with a HD failure...Can anyone find any more?
~M


























http://www.hotrod.com/featured....html
http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...122#2

BTW Nice Miura pics, Mavric.


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










envy?


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (carguy88)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

A few pics from Goodwood:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

It was a perfect day in the Rockies when I took these pictures:


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

How about? Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww on the BBS?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Fisticuff (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (Fisticuff)*

great pics everyone!
requesting some ford gt's, ive found lately that ive fallen quite in love with them.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

maybe?


----------



## Fisticuff (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_








maybe?

No


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










What the heck is this? Looks like something TVR would design if they weren't hooked on crack.


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreamstate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreamstate* »_
What the heck is this? Looks like something TVR would design if they weren't hooked on crack.

its a weisemann. at least i think thats how its spelled.
the latest generation comes with the v10 out of a m5... pretty sick.


----------



## antnysgti (Sep 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## overst33r (Jul 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just went through 92 pages worth in 2 days. i need a life. KEEP EM COMIN


----------



## erikig (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mariok2006)*

92 pages.
1 rule.
New Post = New Pic/x


----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Anyone try Redline Coffee
I saw their as in the back of excellence and kinda wanted to try it

_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (warrenW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warrenW* »_
its a weisemann. 

Wiesmann


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









































dope shizz?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re:*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Re: (om617952)*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Re: (om617952)*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Re: (om617952)*


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_A few pics from Goodwood:










what is that black car in front of the Veryon with the gold wheels? Never seen anything like it before...


----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected] Technik)*

Tramontana R








http://jalopnik.com/5160012/tr...-ugly


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Darkness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darkness* »_Tramontana R








http://jalopnik.com/5160012/tr...-ugly


OH MY GOD!! I swear i stepped on one of those last night, crawling around my garage. GROSS!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Re: (om617952)*









Very nice, but those are totally the wrong wheels for that car.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Michael Blue)*









Probably TCL members mad cause he's not perfectly within the lines


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Re: (B3passatBMX)*

If that were my Miura, I'd be killing someone.


----------



## modmo (May 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

anyone know what wheels?


Phunkshon said:


>


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re:*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_








Probably TCL members mad cause he's not perfectly within the lines









I'd rage if I came out to my Miura being boxed in that close.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Re: (om617952)*


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (modmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *modmo* »_anyone know what wheels?


Phunkshon said:


>






Phunkshon said:


> look like volk RE30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Tragedy (Dec 3, 2004)

ok...WOW ^^


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

At first I was like "Ya ok so it's an M3" and then I went "Holy Mother of Suck look at those snails!!!"


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

Wheels on the white WRX are 18x10 Rota SVNs.
Our old shop's rally car.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (sybir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sybir* »_Wheels on the white WRX are 18x10 Rota SVNs.
Our old shop's rally car.









It looks like a Galant


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Mehr_PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mehr_PSI* »_
It looks like a Galant


...Because it is?
That's where the Galant VR4 came from. They rally'd it.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (Mehr_PSI)*


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

Look for these wheels on a certain Evo X very soon...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TaaT)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TaaT)*


----------



## jetta32687 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

I want that car so bad


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re:*


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

id this car plz:


----------



## Lolvtec (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: (jbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbell* »_id this car plz: 










Weismann GT MF4 Roadster


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_ Clio
Lancia
Lotus 7/ Caterham?
Sagaris

You posted 4 of my favorite cars in a row. JIMP


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (W. Sobchak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W. Sobchak* »_
You posted 4 of my favorite cars in a row. JIMP









Yep, same here. I've seen a Clio V6 and Sagaris in the last week. Love them both. Don't see too many Integrales these days


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (TaaT)*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re:*


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Re: (om617952)*

Oh. My. God. 
You've made my day. 

_Quote, originally posted by *om617952* »_


----------



## novtec_1 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (sybir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sybir* »_Wheels on the white WRX are 18x10 Rota SVNs.
Our old shop's rally car.









Not a WRX, and not 18's... try again!


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mehr_PSI* »_
It looks like a Galant


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not a WRX, and not 18's... try again!


Good thing he wasn't talking about THIS car from the previous page when someone asked what wheels were on it then. "Try again."


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










Lovin it


----------



## HH2PDX (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RENOG)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## jlord (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_











any better pics of this set-up....I have people questioning if its actually even functional.....
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Soze.K (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_

any better pics of this set-up....I have people questioning if its actually even functional.....
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Im gonna have to give that pic a big http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
theyre not even installed, just laid in the engine bay..


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

more goodwood action


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

if anyone hasanymore silver arrow pics want to post them up!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Oh I do! I took these at the Mercedes-Benz Museum in Stuttgart.


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

just a stroll through my photobucket


----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










this car is on my dealers used lot:
http://braman-miami.ebizautos.....html


----------



## Retro Newb (Apr 4, 2009)

*Retro shizz*

Sorry for poor quality on Audi

































































_Modified by Retro Newb at 9:26 PM 7-11-2009_


_Modified by Retro Newb at 9:27 PM 7-11-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Retro shizz (Retro Newb)*

at first I was like. Oh wow, a mk1 jetta I actually like


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re:*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## habs4life (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

some very nice cars!!!!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *habs4life* »_some very nice cars!!!!



your not allowed to post in here with a user name like that haha
welcome to the forum


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_








any better pics of this set-up....I have people questioning if its actually even functional.....
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Probably a joke or wannabe pic - that left turbo's exhaust flange isn't bolted to a downpipe. You'd have hot exhaust gas spewing all over the valve cover.


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_
Probably a joke or wannabe pic - that left turbo's exhaust flange isn't bolted to a downpipe. You'd have hot exhaust gas spewing all over the valve cover. 

Yes, its not ready yet... under construction to proceed...


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (TaaT)*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re:*


----------



## autonerd (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (om617952)*

ahhhh.. right next to BLUNT. I'm not worthy!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_

















awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Insomniax (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: (patrikman)*

Do we have any more info on this beauty? 

_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_









Plus Shizz Chaud...


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Insomniax)*

Phunk, thank you for the RS200 orgasm on the previous page!!!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Insomniax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Insomniax* »_Do we have any more info on this beauty? 



_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Vengeance* »_That is the Roadster Shop Corvette.. it just won goodguys Street Machine Of The Year.

Barry’s “C1RS” 1962 Corvette to debut at Columbus for the Good Guys Street Machine of the Year Award!
The Roadster Shop is pleased to announce the debut of Barry Blomquist’s 1962 Corvette “C1RS.” The ground-hugging ‘Vette will make its official debut at the Goodguys 12th PPG Nationals as a contender for the 2009 Goodguys/Air Ride Technologies Street Machine Of The Year Award.
Boasting hundreds of custom built one-off parts and body modifications with concept car styling, it’s sure to be a popular G-Machine. C1RS also marks the debut of The Roadster Shop’s new C1 chassis which is currently in production. The ‘Vette will be driven and will feature superior handling like all of the Roadster Shop G Machines you’ve seen over the year! Look for it in the Builder’s Choice parking area and of course on the special Friday-only Street Challenge PPG Nationals Autocross!


and apparently the C1RS kicked the shiaazz outta the competitors on the autoX also.. its a mandatory part of the SMOTY category.


----------



## Insomniax (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: (patrikman)*

patrikman, cheers, I posted the pics on another forum, there's quite a bit of interest in it! 
MichaelB, that RS200 will compete at Pikes Peak, has over 1150 horsies, thanks to big turbos and nitrous... http://www.pistonheads.com/new...20269
This Fiesta will be there as well, piloted by Mr. Gronholm.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

What is this?


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Der Audidude)*

Porsche GT1


----------



## Windex921 (Apr 2, 2008)

Should be in the doing it wrong thread for the god awful double wing there


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (Windex921)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windex921* »_Should be in the doing it wrong thread for the god awful double wing there

Are you effin serious?








So should F1 Cars be there too because they have double wings?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windex921* »_Should be in the doing it wrong thread for the god awful double wing there


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Der Audidude now you got me looking at GT1's haha


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Windex921)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windex921* »_Should be in the doing it wrong thread for the god awful double wing there










oh...and...this......








the caption writes itself. priceless.


_Modified by patrikman at 12:39 PM 7-14-2009_


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (Windex921)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windex921* »_Should be in the doing it wrong thread for the god awful double wing there

The wing is there for pure function. If you see the car in a wind tunnel you would understand and not confuse it with som ***** gimmic. Sometimes the look`s got to suffer for function on a racecar and i think Porsche did a good job and not make it hidious. 
The GT-1 i as sexy as the CLK-GTR


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded








ill take any of the cars in this pic, preferably the m3 though haha











_Modified by mavric_ac at 2:32 PM 7-14-2009_


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

^^^^ indiana representing yo


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

BBS LMs FTW! That RS4 is sweet and in my country, too! Oh and I love the M Roadster, too! Who knew it could look so good with stock wheels!








Love this thread!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Great page. Loving that RS4.


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (Windex921)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windex921* »_Should be in the doing it wrong thread for the god awful double wing there

It's a porsche and the wing is functional.
IN TCL that means it is beautiful.








PS. Yes, it's awful.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_








_Modified by mavric_ac at 2:32 PM 7-14-2009_

Moar on the w201 on the right?








Cool Z3 btw.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rpmk4)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (Phunkshon)*

blasphemy


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_blasphemy










Only because it's a heavy-arse, carbureted, iron-block.
If it were an LS, it'd be _perfection_...
~M


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote »_

















Mark Wilkins represent!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

got an instant hard on when i saw this, love me some type 35


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Those links aren't working, for me.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Pics from Renault club Finland's GTG I stumbled across this weekend.
















































I wish I could've taken a good pic of the A110's interior. It was soooo classic! And the car is low and tiny!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That Renault GTG looks cool.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (18thHole)*


----------



## rscshakespeare (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

all that money and the headlight washer is broken on the enzo.....


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rscshakespeare)*

To be fair its probably like a $50,000 part...not to mention labor








Any more info on that yellow Diablo? Looks like a homologation special...but it's clearly not the Diablo GTR...or was there a previous GTR before they introduced the version with the widened front track and awd?


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










So much want


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (18thHole)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

shiny leather and plastic is DIW not DIR


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (18thHole)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_Any more info on that yellow Diablo? Looks like a homologation special...but it's clearly not the Diablo GTR...or was there a previous GTR before they introduced the version with the widened front track and awd?

My magical powers of investigation says it's a 1996 Lamborghini Diablo SE 30 Jota. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's hot **** too.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









Looks like someone was at the Marin Classic Car Show this summer.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_
Looks like someone was at the Marin Classic Car Show this summer.

thats Dan Kennedy's Mclaren. He always lets the magazines borrow his car to do comparison tests against it, cool dude...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## erikig (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (om617952)*

om617952, Phunkshon and mavric_ac, you guys give me motivation...
Wald 560SEC 
















































Incidentally, I hear this is what Darth Vader drove in the early 90's. (Its currently on sale on ebay for $25k or so)


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (18thHole)*

I went







over this C350 4matic. Absolutely lovely, the wheels really made this one! The design is so much more balanced than the A4, IMO.


















_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 5:09 AM 7-22-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (erikig)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Not much posting from me. We're on holiday and the internet connection is painfully slow, so...









from here:
http://seriouswheels.com/cars/...n.htm


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (18thHole)*

























and a cool vid of a supercharged r8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoBvUemqYMo


----------



## Mcfly653VR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Sweeeet vid of that R8.!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This thread and the other hot shizz in the MK1 forums (that I think is gone now) is excellent... I can't believe that it started the same day as the doing it wrong thread. We have to keep this one going. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








my contribution, sorry bout any reposts.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## dunkin-motorsport (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (EK20)*


----------



## Kenito (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_









Whats the deal with that 50foot antenna that guy has on his Enzo?
Cheap eBay gsm tracker device maybe?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (Kenito)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*




























_Modified by Phunkshon at 8:59 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Does video count? Couldn't help myself but share what I found in the MmmmmKayFive forum:
http://vimeo.com/5694952


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## JtotheG (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JtotheG)*



































_Modified by Phunkshon at 9:32 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice stuff BTM


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Look, a white "black"!








...And I shall call it..._Michael_.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Thank you sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Moar for that ass


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

































http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif My dad has one just like this, same color, wheels everything








Of course it isn't in as nice of shape


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

One day, she will be mine, oh yes, she will be mine


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

Browser too slow


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

Next page plz


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

kthxpics


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

for your efforts


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

plz guys post more garages!








like this one: http://i30.tinypic.com/9i4dhc.jpg


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (carguy88)*

I will tommorow, i'm heading out for the night right now


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Procrastinating = uploading more pics = at least its better than econ


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*

Not sure how many of you guys have seen this, looks pretty wild:


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (BTM)*

never seen tis befor!


----------



## KillaKS (Jun 6, 2008)

My Brothers Audi A6 with a S8 v8 4.2
















EuroFest Ontario july 19/ 09


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (KillaKS)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (BTM)*

Love those seats!


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*

its tomorow where's Mavric AC!!!!!


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*



















_Modified by Mr K at 5:14 PM 7-24-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdfcorrado* »_its tomorow where's Mavric AC!!!!!









x2
Great pics BTW BTM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

That 2dr EVO is ridiculous!!!


----------



## kylejamers (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*

Why does it remind me of an R34?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (kylejamers)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Now _that's_ a find!


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

SAAB 9-3 GT-RSS (650 hp / 540 lb/ft), built by our friend Dahlbäck:


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (HenkanDDR)*


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (TaaT)*

what!!!!! no page 99 and no mavric AC


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ohh i'm here


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

almost 100 pages!
























\


















_Modified by mavric_ac at 4:10 PM 7-26-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lets get it done tonight haha
288 GTO EVO


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

that EVO is the sssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh MR Mavric AC


----------



## mkvjosh (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bdfcorrado)*

Srry if any is a repost


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*








[/img]


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

an ls2 944


----------



## A_Dirty_Cupcake (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: (2002_ti)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Vanguardtruth (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Is the time nigh for 100 pages? I'll post the oldest images and the newest image I have in my 12,000 picture collection.
OLD:








NEW:











_Modified by Vanguardtruth at 7:04 PM 7-26-2009_


----------



## JB#3709 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Vanguardtruth (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Vanguardtruth (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

that concept is beautiful!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Hans Dalhback's MTM Porsche GT2S


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









Further research seems to indicate it's a fake, but still pretty cool.
















Cadillac big block, air ride short bus!


----------



## b00stedMS3 (Nov 11, 2008)

Some are reposts, but we will call them classics for pg 100


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (b00stedMS3)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

i love this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## HotIron (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

This thread is amazing.
Here's a few I can contribute.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

1 of 6 Dinan S14 Turbo


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

100 pages!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn I thought i had the first in the 100th page. DAMN YOU haha





















































_Modified by mavric_ac at 1:52 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The Rally Isla Mallorca 2009 that Captain Slow took part in:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

love the rsr






















Heres the first Ferrari production roadcar the 125S


































_Modified by mavric_ac at 2:00 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*











_Modified by kenny_blankenship at 12:09 AM 7-29-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*









leaving my mark on page 100


----------



## engi (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (autopulse)*

Some more Porsche love


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mkvjosh (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (b00stedMS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b00stedMS3* »_








Some are reposts, but we will call them classics for pg 100









Somehow this reminds me to Lightning McQueen...







LOL


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: (mkvjosh)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Hmmm, personally...
Sorry















_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

No need to be sorry. Everyone's entitled to their opinion


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*






















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4498902


_Modified by Rascal04 at 7:17 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Mavric: More E30 M3s!


----------



## rscshakespeare (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Mavric: More E30 M3s!



here you go! and some odd balls at that.
A 4 door e30 m3
















super rare verts only a few hundred made I think, I can't remember now.








I think this ones a rep though








Evo's









































and some plain jane e30 m3's lol
































i could go all day


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rascal04)*

those mk2 jettas rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwjoem)*

^Ew.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That four-door M3 is crazy. Love the convertibles


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_^Ew.

word .


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

That pictures looks like they were having fun in the mountains on twistys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cant remember if I've posted this before oh well


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*
















talk about putting on weight


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nice pics, especially that yellow Porsche.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

they come in topless?!


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (VWRulez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRulez* »_they come in topless?!










Well, not anymore...
http://www.autoblog.com/2008/0...n-end/


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4492363









sorry but I had to


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_
this site looks familiar...how come no shoot with the red/black corrado???








some awesome awesome pics from last weekend... didnt get to meet you, but saw you snapping away along the track.. and very weird to now find you on TCL of all places!



those aren't my pics, a guy over on bimmerforums took them.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

This made my day when i saw this,a M3 GT one of 110 that is pushing 470hp at 20psi
-370mm Carbon-Ceramic disks / 8 Piston Brembo calipers / Steel brake:lines
-H&R Clubsport Coilovers / H&R adjustable sway bars F/R / Intrax adjustable camber/caster plates / Powerflex bushes Front/Rear
-BBS 18x8.5 CUP 235F/265R
-Scorpion Exhaust / SuperSprint De-cat
-OEM Cabrio X-brace:Carbon fiber Porsche style seats:Momo Corsa weel:Heigo halfcage, Schroth 4points
-Forged pistonsa (CP) 8.5:1 / Forged conrods / coated bearings / ARP / Cometic MLS
-Twin Turbo Garrett GT2252 / Custom tubular manifolds (ceramic coated)
470hp @ 12psi / currently @ 20psi















































_Modified by mavric_ac at 8:36 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

That M3 is amazing. Plus, I love green cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

















a jumping arrrrrr 8


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ssmscott (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

saw these 2 cars running at Summit Point 2 weeks ago or so. Sounded amazing and the guy was running them pretty hard. The 360 was on slicks







.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

pretty nicely dont widebody e36
















with Porsche brakes? lol


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










i always wondered why no company has offered the real wide body cup car conversion for the beetle. i always see fake ones with additional arches looking totally off.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_









I normally hate bagged cars, but that's just all kinds of win


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









































LOVE this photo...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

love all the euro ford content Phunkshon







Escort RS's and RS200's are drool worthy for sure.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ilko (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










Haha, that's ME next to my old car! Didn't think my mug would end up here








Here's a few pics of my current one:


























_Modified by ilko at 12:30 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (ilko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilko* »_Haha, that's ME next to my old car! Didn't think my mug would end up here








Here's a few pics of my current one:


Not many here are Rennlist members, and you have to be a member to see those. FYI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Mavric: Yep, they've definitely got something going for them.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Slow2V (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Many apologies to any Ford haters lol


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Keep up the blue oval goodness.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (18thHole)*

If I find any decent pics I'll post 'em up later.


----------



## squarelogo (Mar 6, 2008)

*MN Cars & Coffee*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

1.8T Lupo being built properly here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1, don't know how he's gonna keep tires on that thing. 
size matters?








^^^pushes air here eventually








hot damn it fits
















I want to drive this where there are no cops


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That Lupo looks cool. Dubsport founder Ian Birch did a couple of Lupos, 5 or 10 years ago. One with a VR6 (the first VR6 Lupo), one with an Audi S3 lump.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

OK I have here a V-12 you could put in your lunchbox.

_Quote, originally posted by *http://www.wawu.eu/* »_Valve-operated 12 cylinder 4 Stroke Engine with two low operated camshaft with petrolmixture lubrication and Aircooling.
The torque and power..... more than 5 Newton meter (Nm)! . 
Inside diameter 21 mm
Stroke 21 mm 
Engine displacement 87 cm³ 
7,25 cm³ cylinder capacity.
compression 1:10 
weight ca. 4800 g 
Revolutions per minute r.p.m. 950 - 5000 1/min
air-screw dimension 20x10" to ca. 24x10"
length, with and height 350mm---160mm---140mm
discharge unit ca 30 grad KW vor UT
outlet 10 degrees before top dead center = ot
inlet 10 degrees before top dead center = ot
Horsepower 6-8HP

























Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mutb7KgA9NM&NR=1



_Modified by TooDub at 4:37 AM 8-12-2009_


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

A few of Ford's personal collection of cars that they keep for press photos/displays etc.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Last bunch. Sorry again to any Ford haters...


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

^^^love that van!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Phunkston delivers, shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (18thHole)*

X2, Aweomse Ford pics, I don't think anyone could hate those Fords. I've got a bunch of Alfa pics I've yet to upload, hopefully I'll find the motivation soon, stay tuned.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re:*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_ I've got a bunch of Alfa pics I've yet to upload


hurry up already! haha jk


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Phunkson)*

Thanks for the Boreham pics, Phunkson! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slikaznricer (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (slikaznricer)*

Those Ford pics are outstanding. The Sierra Cossie makes me smile. I love that car in PGR4. Also loving the Ford GT. For such a brilliant car it often seems to get left by the wayside. I guess because it came during a huge supercar period.
That said, that green on the Scirocco needs to make it to the US on the new GTI.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

one of my fav F cars
250 LMs


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Randoms......
























(only RSI convertible made)
























































Pink Lambo <3








better shot of the matte red one..


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*

Well look who it is........

































.....


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That lambo is sick!

heres some more F car content for you guys,
this is 002c 166SC, im pretty sure its the oldest Ferrari currently in existence that still is for the most part has the same body and is original. Because lots of older Ferrari's got re-bodied multiple times in different styles.
































This 01C 125 it had been rebuilt by Ferrari in the 80's and it contains "parts" from the first production Ferrari so it got the serial # of the first Ferrari built because it contains parts of it.




































_Modified by mavric_ac at 9:00 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cool pics, are all the satin black Porsches Gemballa's?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

















http://www.autoblog.com/2009/0...video/


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Awesome page. I haven't seen these before. I'm _hoping_ they're not reposts.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

OMG! More pics of this please!!!!!!!.......


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

That is an S600 Grosser in the background right?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*



































_Modified by mavric_ac at 9:36 AM 8-14-2009_


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*









Brain... cannot... rescale... sizes... improbable... too... improper... 
world...spinning... 
must... warn... others...

*thud*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Porridgehead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Porridgehead* »_
Brain... cannot... rescale... sizes... improbable... too... improper... 
world...spinning... 
must... warn... others...

*thud*

I was having problems understanding its scale, too. But it's fookin' huge.
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_60IkGDnT...7.JPG


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*

That Wally is probably the 118'


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (lostmypassword)*

Yep looks like the 118


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The Wally makes me want to be an Evil Villian with a Volcano Lair ... MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
err sorry had to practice my laugh.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*









Sex on the water.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JOHNS92JETTA)*

Its actually VERY big, its so stremlined that it looks the part of a smaller boat but when docked next to mega yachts you can really see just how huge this bad mamajamma is! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lostmypassword)*


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*

some photos I took in Monte Carlo back in 2006:


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*

I'm familiar with the Wallypower, well at least as much as internet hoi polloi can be, but it was that angle with the furniture that kinda made me feel like I was teetering and about to fall on my nose.
Still, even knowing its scale, it's still disconcerting. I expect little lego people to be sitting on standing around the deck.


----------



## ejackson_5 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Porridgehead)*

Crappy pic but I was in a local wheel shop and they had just refinished these. 26 inchers for a Rolls...DONK.


----------



## geneking7320 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Wasn't there a North American Racing Team in the 1960s fielding 250 LMs?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ejackson_5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejackson_5* »_Crappy pic but I was in a local wheel shop and they had just refinished these. 26 inchers for a Rolls...DONK.


That's not hot shizz, though.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*



































































_Modified by Phunkshon at 4:52 PM 8-15-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Kenito (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_OMG! More pics of this please!!!!!!!....... 

http://www.tsracing.no/r4r.htm


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## iceman2.0 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

how do i right click "save all"?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (iceman2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iceman2.0* »_how do i right click "save all"?

If you're using Firefox you can get the SmarterFox add-on. Among other things, it lt lets you download all the images on a page.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-.../9825


----------



## daytonaboogie (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


























someone in my neighborhood has one of these... in gulf oil paint scheme.
needless to say, i want it


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (a2a4raddo)*

More of the Viper-engined pick-up

































Videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KTYsuzc6yo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_T43OMcDoM


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

I JIMPed when i saw this, rarely do you see heavily modded E32's but this is just amazing.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ Cool


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (iceman2.0)*


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

ill add to the p-car content
here is Jerry Seinfeld's 550 lemans that's currently getting restored, its going to be gorgeous.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









a perfect 964


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

























Seinfeld and his 908


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (BUGSNSTONE)*

since there is so much porsche on this page ill add
































































couldnt help myself


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_










My Dad owned one of these. When my Mom and Dad were out for a drive he caught a little air. When they landed they my Mom relized something didn't feel right. The next day my Mom found out she was pregnant with me. 
My Dad had that car for years afterwards until it got creamed by a drunk driver.......


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_I JIMPed when i saw this, rarely do you see heavily modded E32's but this is just amazing.


This car puzzles me. an 850CSi is a chip away from making more HP then this car does. It also make more torque and will be easier to sell and for more money at that. So why create this car?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Some pics I took a couple of weeks ago.


























































































































































_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 7:07 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## gee-tee-eye_16v (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (gee-tee-eye_16v)*

Milko can't take a picture of an entire car?















Here's a badass Z06 built by LG Motorsports


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_Milko can't take a picture of an entire car?
















I can, it's just that I find details very beautiful when there's nothing else (like background) distracting.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










Stupid question, but what is this?
Looks like LP640 tails, but the body lines suggest Gallardo or something else?
Thanks!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
I can, it's just that I find details very beautiful when there's nothing else (like background) distracting.


I love the little details too, just found it amusing that every pic in the post was a little detail shot


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

Stupid question, but what is this?
Looks like LP640 tails, but the body lines suggest Gallardo or something else?
Thanks!


Its an LP560-4, a Gallardo with a wing on it


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected] Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Technik* »_
Its an LP560-4, a Gallardo with a wing on it

Ah, forgot they had the new LEDs in the new taillamp design, too. 
Thanks!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

these cars are so hot


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*




































_Modified by Phunkshon at 7:05 PM 8-21-2009_


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I demand larger photos!!!


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

this should just be named the porsche thread so im going to inject some brit into the mix...
























































































Not brit but what the hay:


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_this should just be named the porsche thread so im going to inject some brit into the mix...











Ha! I spy not 1, but 2 Porches, lol!
~M


----------



## paroxysm (Dec 1, 2007)

Hopefully no repeats


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

Ha! I spy not 1, but 2 Porches, lol!
~M


lol
























We need Mavric back in here!


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









I know the owner of that car; he's got a sick UrQuattro too


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jaystone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaystone* »_
I know the owner of that car; he's got a sick UrQuattro too









UrQuattro pics, please?


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

That's a helluva garage!
Two weekends ago we went for a little drive just to celebrate summer...


























_Modified by Lethbridge_man at 1:21 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Froboy7391 (Apr 15, 2009)

The R8 doesnt take well to exotic colors imo...


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Lethbridge_man)*



Lethbridge_man said:


> That's a helluva garage!
> Two weekends ago we went for a little drive just to celebrate summer...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

It's my beloved Nissan Figaro.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_Figaro


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Always loved Figaros


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









With a little photoshopping, this could be an amazing photo.
- take out the people in the rear window.
- eliminate the buildings, the fence, the cars, and the trees. Replace with more pavement.
- erase the lines on the pavement.
The combination of clouds, pavement, and a car is one of my favourite shots. I know I've posted this before, but this is what I mean:








I like the Mustang photo better than mine, because it is closer and looks meaner. In my opinion, racecars always look great when you can see the nitty gritty patina.


_Modified by Lethbridge_man at 3:21 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lethbridge_man)*

From Keeneland Concours d'Elegance 2009:
















EDIT: this 1957 VW won the prize for "Collector Foreign 1946-1966."










_Modified by Alex W at 5:34 PM 9-6-2009_


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Alex W)*

























EDIT: The 1967 Ferrari 275 GTB 4 won the prize for "Sports Contemporary 1960-1977."










_Modified by Alex W at 5:38 PM 9-6-2009_


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Alex W)*


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Alex W)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MattyBoom)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


























_Modified by mavric_ac at 11:55 AM 8-24-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Info on these wheels???








_In my dreams, I'm planning out what mods I would do to an S5/RS5 if/when I could ever afford one, lol!_
Thanks!
~M


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









I KNEW that plate wasn't cheap. 
http://www.worldcarfans.com/10...40625
440,000 quid!







What, like half of the car's price.


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*

A friend took these as we cruised back from a show over the weekend


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice! I saw my first R8 when i was out in Calgary last year. I was drooling.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yep, I love them too. There are two localish ones. One white, one black. both carbon blades and black rims. Porn.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Lethbridge_man)*


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (MattyBoom)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Those RS6 pics are sweet.


----------



## xero (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*



































































































































































_Modified by xero at 7:14 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## xero (Jan 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (Wolfsburgstore)*

What a car...















































































_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfsburgstore* »_


----------



## Couch (Jun 7, 2007)

Sunk face FTW


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## mojocoggo (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

Ugh...I love Alfa's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*

fap


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_Ugh...I love Alfa's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










You could open up a fertility clinic with those Alfa pics.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Alex W)*


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (Couch)*

A bagged MKV, I like.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Wolfsburgstore)*






















I think I'm in love http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfsburgstore* »_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
UrQuattro pics, please?


x2
This thread needs more Quattro.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wow great page! I love all the alfa stuff. Sorry I have been slacking, I do have a tonne of pics to upload but I have been busy getting ready for school and moving and stuff!


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_wow great page! *I love all the alfa stuff.* ...

Me too, 'specially ancient ones still doing DD duty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








































Nuova Super 1600 Guilia. Buddy of mine restored this himself in his tire shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Alfasud SC 1.2
















Sprint Veloce 1.5


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Couch)*









Yes, it's an M5 V10 in a Z4 cabrio.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (om617952)*

Mad tyte JDM Bang Buses y0!
























930 on Watanabes
















And, eeer ...


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (TheFrank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheFrank* »_










That's less Hot Shizz and more Cold Jizz


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (eunos94)*

^^^








OK, spotted this for you, happy now?








































So that was nice to see and all, but you need to *hear* the 351 Cleveland in this thing!







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hemz-hMja6M
Funny thing is, I found _another_ 55 Ford Customline 2 door post with a 351 Cleveland on Youtube. Nice build, but it's just sooo tame.







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG-8nwC_8lY&NR=1








I believe this is the view he's gonna get of car #1 if they ever meet (at the track, natch







)


----------



## ashran2 (Aug 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *om617952* »_


























I am in LOVE with this SEL


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

mmmmm I love me some cammed 351 Clevelands....


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*









Damn!







Is this one of Jay Leno's rides? More details (and photos) please.


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (TheFrank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheFrank* »_










If that is a SHO wagon, by all means it is hot shizz! And I h8 most American cars, but the SHO is cool beans.


----------



## HotIron (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Alfa Pics*

Thank you BTM and VW Paul.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (pfunkn87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pfunkn87* »_
If that is a SHO wagon, by all means it is hot shizz! And I h8 most American cars, but the SHO is cool beans.

i dont care how you cut it, the 3rd gen SHO was ball deep in suck


----------



## ridecolby (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*

Just found this.








http://www.tyeeimports.com/jdm...ambar


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (ridecolby)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_









Don't Do it! 







had to


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (mraguilar)*


----------



## mkvjosh (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*



BTM said:


> QUOTE]


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (mkvjosh)*









Need more info. This Jetta I (I believe), is awesome, and I need to know what makes it tick.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (BattleRabbit)*

Well first off it's a Derby.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (audiphile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiphile* »_Well first off it's a Derby.

Thought it looked small... any more info?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

It's a 1981 Derby GLS with Berg Cup arches and a Fireblade engine. Sounds awesome too!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Spent a few days in London this week. Not many mentionable cars. Saw these, so took some extra low quality pics with my phone...


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

This thread is full of win


----------



## rsphil (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## roadtr1p (Sep 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










Anyone know where this was taken?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_Some pics I took a couple of weeks ago.


























You tease... where's the rest of the car!?


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










Info on these wheels?


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










Custom flares and sills?! More info?!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Eric24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric24v* »_
You tease... where's the rest of the car!?









Here!








Same car a couple of years ago:


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

Info on these wheels?


They're by 360 Forged and they don't exist in real life yet. Supposedly won't be available until 2010 and only for exorbitant amounts of money (~$2500/wheel). The watermark is the line name 360 Concave.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Couch)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

MOAR!!!! DELTA'S!!!


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Fritz27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fritz27* »_
They're by 360 Forged and they don't exist in real life yet. Supposedly won't be available until 2010 and only for exorbitant amounts of money (~$2500/wheel). The watermark is the line name 360 Concave.


Uh, oops...Duh...I didn't even see the watermark, I was so tunnel-visioned on the car, lol!
Thanks for being kind.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ MORE of that!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

those lancia and Subaru rally pics are awesome!


----------



## therichisgood (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*









This looks like the face of a really happy kid with braces/head-gear on.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (TaaT)*


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (TaaT)*








hot fire


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (bizybyker)*

no wonder its been a few days...








BUMP THE (2nd) BEST THREAD EVER!















I miss the girls and cars thread...


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I've been away from my own pc for a day or two. Mavric needs to get some stuff up here! (please)
















These could be reposts, but I haven't seen them before?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

been super busy with school, haven't been surfing the net like i use to lol


















































































_Modified by mavric_ac at 6:05 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Erm... *MOARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!* like that, please.




















_Modified by Phunkshon at 12:52 AM 9-13-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

Custom flares and sills?! More info?!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

In case it hasn't been addressed.. it's simply RS4 parts grafted to a sedan


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*































I don't know where else you could get to see all this in one day.. My brain would be over loaded.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Some great Porsches on the page.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

?









_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburgfanatic* »_


----------



## vwmenneke (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (TaaT)*

It is a Chaparral, a.k.a the sucker car
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaparral_Cars


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (vwmenneke)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## mojocoggo (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## IncorrigibleSeven (May 28, 2003)

*Re: (vwmenneke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmenneke* »_It is a Chaparral, a.k.a the sucker car
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaparral_Cars

I completely forgot about the 2J. Great read on that Wikipedia page.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

























For sale
http://www.dkeng.com/sales/blu....aspx


----------



## kickinoutyo (May 29, 2003)

*My contribution*




















































_Modified by kickinoutyo at 9:28 AM 9-15-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: My contribution (kickinoutyo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickinoutyo* »_











What is that and where can I get one?!?!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: My contribution (Michael Blue)*


----------



## kickinoutyo (May 29, 2003)

*Re: My contribution (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

What is that and where can I get one?!?!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's a Custom made diecast model.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

The Gallardo looks so amazing in white.


----------



## JMTombstone (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: My contribution (kickinoutyo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickinoutyo* »_
It's a Custom made diecast model.

_Quote, originally posted by *kickinoutyo* »_
It's a Custom made diecast model.

Ahhh ok, i was just about to ask if it was a model because it didn't look real. It is really nice though.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (TaaT)*


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










Mark has some amazing cars. He has a Scuderia custom ordered in Carrera White to match the 360 CS. Beautiful cars.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

M35 Nissan Stagea http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_









No way! That's too awesome!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

x2. Never seen one looking so cool.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (TaaT)*

speaking of Skodas, from this 








to this w/VR6 power in 2 years. More here http://tuningscene.cz/pictures....html


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## LethaOne (Aug 20, 2007)

Blech. It looks like the Aztecs (more) retarded brother.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*



























_Modified by Phunkshon at 10:31 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

^Scroll back up and look by the pedals


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (TooDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_









That car was featured in Rihanna's music video for "Shut Up and Drive". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXQ0eiogEKk (at 1:45)


----------



## RS-Karl (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

Not sure that chop-top Skoda belongs in this thread...


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (Mixican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mixican* »_












Pretty clever.....


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TaaT)*


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










those were taken by me! I'm glad you like them! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I certainly do. Great photos of superb cars.


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (mojocoggo)*


----------



## RogerRabbit83 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*









Any more pictures of that GTV6?


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## LSchenz (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LSchenz)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

sick


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

-


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_The Gallardo looks so amazing in white.

All lambos look amazing in white


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

This one has been bugging me all week and I've finally figured out what it is.

_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










It's a Unipower GT!
There's one parked at Goodwood right behind George Harrison's "Tantric" Mini in the Mini specials group.
So yeah its based on the Mini and in comparison looks way smaller.
So here are some more pics:


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

Did anyone happen to notice the large turbo charger hidden behind the firewall and underneath the fake oil bath air cleaner...


----------



## petewilson (Nov 17, 2008)

^I just noticed that, whats the deal?


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well the decal on the back does say 100 mph wheelspinners...


----------



## baller (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (czook)*

It's turbocharged, looking thru the pictures of the engine bay, they hid it very well too. A true sleeper.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ Nice!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

sorry for not adding to much in here, the new program at school is killing me. Don't have a lot of time to look for pics all I have time for is the regular bull**** that goes on the in the carlounge lol.

Some Vintage Gran Prix Bugattis


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cant remember if I had posted these yet, sorry if they are reposts


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

some more beautiful Bugatti's
























































I really love this one, thats probably because its tiny looking


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## wunde (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Alex W)*









Crashed GTO!







that won't be cheap...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

OK, last few. Sorry to any Ford haters lol


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


















The Lancer X is such a great design. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Mcfly653VR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Sorry bout any reposts


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

A few pics from the 2009 Colin McRae Forest Rally Stages


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*



















_Modified by watson at 3:56 PM 10-4-2009_


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (watson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson* »_ http://www.blogcdn.com/www.aut...1.jpg
http://www.blogcdn.com/www.aut...2.jpg 


Simply amazing!!!
Same car...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what is that?


----------



## Insomniax (Jul 22, 2005)

Nissan R92CP I think ? 
As seen in GT4 :


----------



## Racer187 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_what is that?

Dauer 962 street. Privately built version of the Porsche 962. When it was originally released it was claimed to be the fastest accelerating production car with a 0 - 60 of 2.6 sec.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Schuppan 962 LM








http://www.supercars.net/galle....html


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Racer187 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Schuppan 962 LM
[/url]








I stand corrected.
In either case absolutely awesome to those of us who remember the hayday of the 962 in IMSA.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










Whoa!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer187* »_







I stand corrected.
In either case absolutely awesome to those of us who remember the hayday of the 962 in IMSA.

I only knew the name because it accompanied the photos lol.


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










There are multiple versions of win here, like a stack of wincakes, _win_dows 2009, as if its been genetically wintated, and when it gets quite cold during _win_ter, I need some _win_dex to clean off my monitor, from all of this winjuice!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pfunkn87)*

Stuff posted on Risky Devil usually isn't my style but this caught my eye:


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

Exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Cheapo bike rack http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
SSR Reverse Mesh on an S2K http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Carbon fiber hardtop... priceless!!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

Yea, the exhaust is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , the rack is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif IMO (but there are plenty of bikerack humpers around here), I personally like the wheels, and LOVE the roof


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

that CF roof is nice, how much do those go for?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

interior pics of the batmobile?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Enzo in carbon fiber


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*









Yes, please!


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_









BTM is on point today!
I'll take one of those plz kbai!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (warrenW)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








replica
















original


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

a couple local cars...
















and one that I've been debating whether it belongs here or DIW... Its not my style but its clean and unique so I'll put it here.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That hummer would be 100X better if the did a solid axle conversion, maybe some Mog axles. Then it would be badass


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Awesome pics BTM!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Thanks, slow day at work







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

One of my favorite pics of all time:


----------



## zach_xt (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_









+ all the other 250 SWB photos = My head asplode.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_









*DROOL*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Keep going BTM!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

I literally have thousands of Ferrari pictures...toying around with the idea of starting a dedicated thread once I get them all hosted/organized...interested? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Bagman (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

The 599 GTB is such a stunning vehicle. Rivals my dear favourite, the 575M/550 Maranello. Heck, even the 612 is amazing. All, far more so, than the 360.


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_I literally have thousands of Ferrari pictures...toying around with the idea of starting a dedicated thread once I get them all hosted/organized...interested? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









I kinda came to that conclusion....


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_I literally have thousands of Ferrari pictures...toying around with the idea of starting a dedicated thread once I get them all hosted/organized...interested? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









Im looking for Ferrari 348 Challenge pics, my dad used to run thr Ferrari of Beverly Hill team, want to find pics of him and his cars... Have any?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Paul was it you a long time ago I was suppose to e-mail these picture too? Sorry for not doing it, I completely forgot.
















































its S/N is 98432
Sending you a message, there is a guy on FChat who I spoke to while finding more out about the car in question who had 800+ pics of it but they are negatives and need to be developed. 

Great pics also BTM!


_Modified by mavric_ac at 10:45 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_Paul was it you a long time ago I was suppose to e-mail these picture too? Sorry for not doing it, I completely forgot.
















































its S/N is 98432
Sending you a message, there is a guy on FChat who I spoke to while finding more out about the car in question who had 800+ pics of it but they are negatives and need to be developed. 

Great pics also BTM!

_Modified by mavric_ac at 10:45 AM 10-8-2009_

I had to go reset my password, i havent been on that site in forever! Thats his primary car he ran, #25, Cort Wagner, series champ in 1994. I really appreciate it guys...


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_I literally have thousands of Ferrari pictures...toying around with the idea of starting a dedicated thread once I get them all hosted/organized...interested? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









you defenatly should. Last page could very well be the best hot shizz page evar especialy the one with the f40 on jack stand


----------



## redneckdzl (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re:*









AWESOME


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: (redneckdzl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redneckdzl* »_
AWESOME















Yes, it is. My friend Rob has an H1 and now I think it's one of the coolest vehicles out there.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Re: (JustinCSVT)*

Paul- do you know what chassis# 348 Challange you're looking for? I don't have old pics per se, but do have more than a few 348 Challanges


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Re: (redneckdzl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redneckdzl* »_








AWESOME
















Those look just like Stryker tires but with a smaller wheel size.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_Paul- do you know what chassis# 348 Challange you're looking for? I don't have old pics per se, but do have more than a few 348 Challanges


S/N is 98432


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

wow talk about ferrari WIN the last 2 pages thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*



















_Modified by Phunkshon at 10:02 AM 10-11-2009_


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

From Norway:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

























































look at the amount of rubber on the back
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc158/mich****30/akarde30.jpg 
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc158/mich****30/alex_bmw_e30_2006_dc_1.jpg


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

348 Challenge @ Cadwell??


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_









hahahaha, nice try. really. ill break up the e30/ porsche thread a little.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## banovsky (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









/thread.

M!


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


















What are those?








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Sorry for the noob-ness...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vee-Dubber-GLI* »_
What are those? 

They're Ginetta G50 Cup cars
























Road car


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
They're Ginetta G50 Cup cars


Thanks Phunkshon!








I feel like a







when I say this but the only Ginettas I knew of were the model (G4?) from GranTurismo 4.


----------



## lol volvo (Oct 12, 2009)

Let me know what you think
















Car 2


































_Modified by lol volvo at 6:19 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vee-Dubber-GLI* »_
The only Ginettas I knew of were the model (G4?) from GranTurismo 4.

Yeah, I'm not too familiar with all the model names either. Some look nicer than others.
Here's a few more


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

From the Slammed euro sedans thread...








Pure sex!
~M


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Dkrieger (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









We were doing about 230 km/h


_Modified by Dkrieger at 11:51 PM 10-14-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## johnnynumfiv (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
Yeah, I'm not too familiar with all the model names either. Some look nicer than others.
Here's a few more











Thats a G16, powered by a BMW 2002 engine. I get the honors of washing it after races.


----------



## salvaterra (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (johnnynumfiv)*


----------



## salvaterra (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (salvaterra)*


----------



## salvaterra (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (salvaterra)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (johnnynumfiv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnynumfiv* »_
Thats a G16, powered by a BMW 2002 engine. I get the honors of washing it after races.









Cool! The title of the photo is:
1968 Ginetta G16 now owned by Larry Neviaser and maintained by Vintage Racing Services, Inc. 
Can you post any other Ginetta pics, please?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









This pushes all the right buttons, I love "track rats"


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

^^Love that CLS, but looks like it may be a chop?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_^^Love that CLS, but looks like it may be a chop? 
<hr style="color: black;" width="15%" size="1" align="LEFT">
University of Arizona
Da Bears
Sempre Tifosi


no pshop

















weird that it quoted your sig too


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*









I thought this flatbed was pretty awesome


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
Can you post any other Ginetta pics, please?


Ginetta G21








G32


----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Darkness)*

Hopefully these haven't been posted yet
Ya... I was looking at flat/satin paint job thread in the mini forum, so sue me


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

















I like this pic, but the roof looks chopped?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Walt Thizzney (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (om617952)*

I came


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Walt Thizzney)*

Good God that Mercedes is beautifully executed!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Lepsis3942 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









What is this from?? Some crazy car trip marathon or something?
Badass


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lepsis3942)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lepsis3942* »_
What is this from?? Some crazy car trip marathon or something?
Badass

g4 challenge


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Executing it correctly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## darkblade06 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Hot Shizz huh. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iceman2.0 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (darkblade06)*

^looks like someone trying to send this to the black hole. stop.
per rules.


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

my car


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mk2_dub (Apr 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Explain please...

_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










What the hell is this? Looks like a Ford Transit Connect Van and a school bus mated and created this monstrosity.

_Quote, originally posted by *iceman2.0* »_


----------



## vwbabbit (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

this was the video that made me fall in love with rabbits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif few months later i bought mine


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (darkblade06)*


----------



## vwbabbit (Aug 9, 2009)

link was lost ^^^^^^ was mine but couldnt keep it runnin no money


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

i love this thread!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## tino08 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_









Those are the ones parked outside my flat all the time. All owned by the same guy. Oh add in a Red Veryon too...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*














_Modified by pkraven at 6:05 AM 10-21-2009_


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0nky* »_
























and i thought the car could never look good....


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









Should be doing another shoot for the mag this evening. Should be pretty cool.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## baconisgood (May 9, 2008)

Not so much hot as freakin' bad-ass, but whatevs.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2_dub* »_Explain please...


The G4 Challenge:
"The 18-month programme began with National Selections held within each participating nation, followed by an International Selections event at Eastnor Castle in the UK. Each stage of the Challenge included athletic activities such as mountain biking, kayaking, rock-climbing, abseiling, trail running and rope work as well as off-road driving and mental aptitiude challenges."
Think Camel Trophy but not as extreme. Land Rover has cancelled it due to lack of money to put on the 08/09 event. It was meant to showcase what you can do with their vehicles. Theyve made G4 vehicles in Discovery, Freelander, Defender and Range Rover form.


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

This could be DIW but the pics are dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

love the LR pics!
















I went on this last year, it drives up on glaciers!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*
































_Modified by mavric_ac at 9:46 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*









What is this and are there any pics of it closed up?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sorry about the resolution of these guys, hope you have firevortex. lol
This ones massive but it needs to be posted


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

















































2006 Mercedes-Benz CLK GTR Roadster
Estimate: £430,000-£500,000
612 bhp, 6,898 cc naturally-aspirated V12 engine with dual overhead camshafts, six-speed sequential manual gearbox with paddle-shift operation, independent front and rear suspension with double wishbones, pushrod-actuated coil springs and shock absorbers, and four-wheel ventilated, anti-lock carbon-fibre disc brakes. Wheelbase: 105.1"
Of the 25 road going CLK GTRs built to meet FIA requirements, just five examples were equipped with the stunning roadster body of the example presented here. These roadsters were built by HWA, a sister company to AMG, which has been involved in Mercedes' cutting-edge racing development and DTM projects since the late 1960s. In fact, HWA are the initials of the company's president and AMG co-founder Hans-Werner Aufrecht.
The Roadster variants they built of the CLK GTR are virtually identical to the Coupés, with the exception of a removable top panel and integrated roll bar. The example presented here is number 2 in the series and, as confirmed by official HWA documentation, is the only right hand drive CLK GTR Roadster. Its colour combination is striking indeed, and like its coupé sibling, the car is virtually brand new; it was completed in August 2006 for a prominent collector, has accumulated just 34 delivery kms from new and has never been road registered. The same documentation further confirms this car cost a staggering €1.3 million, which makes its offering today a very attractive proposition indeed.


----------



## Dkrieger (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

these are just ridiculously awesome
4 helicopter turbines








An airplane engine


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## tbeck (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

PRESS ENTER AFTER EACH PICTURE, come on now..


----------



## OraLabora (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## MCoupeDriver (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ 

























This is blasphemy


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i love race prepped 2002's


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

some carnage


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

For a long time I've wanted to have a Subaru or modern Poesche-powered one of these, made by Beck...


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









what is the car that the guy is leaning over?


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dentinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dentinger* »_
what is the car that the guy is leaning over?

x2


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dentinger* »_
what is the car that the guy is leaning over?



it reminds me of an e32 8 series with some crazy body kit like these but im not sure.
















but a tonne of things don't match up so i'm most likely wrong.


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

its a rs200, right?
ford cosworth?


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dentinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dentinger* »_what is the car that the guy is leaning over?

Venturi 400 GT


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*



















_Modified by jackboots at 5:40 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## Sakke (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Sakke (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sakke)*


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Derek Zoolander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Derek Zoolander* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....so dope....
Shameless post for thread to more pics of show/car....








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4621670

Some awsome stuff on the last two pages... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

That engine takes everyones breathe away..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Awesome page! The guy who owns that last Veyron also has another one with the plate B1


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Worthy of the shizz?


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote »_









what this be?


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jackboots)*

EB 110 I think


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ah good call. I didn't recognize it without seeing that awful front end.


----------



## BrodieDub (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jackboots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackboots* »_
what this be?


_Quote, originally posted by *JPawn1* »_EB 110 I think

Yep Bugatti EB110
Per rules:


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jackboots)*


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

bump


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *warrenW* »_bump



why not post pics instead of giving a useless bump?


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

why not post pics instead of giving a useless bump? 

i dont think bumps are useless... 
here are some pics from the ariel atom factory. some of you have probably seen them before, but i think theyre pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## Hai2u (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_ 









Chrome... tires?


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hai2u)*

In the words of Terry Gilliam








"It's only a model"


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

_Quote »_









did the Veyron get new DRL's?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that Carerra RS it the ****!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

1988 Porsche 959 with 7,000 km from new.
































http://motorclassiccorp.com/CarDetail.cfm?ID=153


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

you forgot the sponsor shot of the viper







Monster!!!!


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

















Absolutely love everything about this car except the eyelids.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_Absolutely love everything about this car except the eyelids.

Who knows, maybee some older A3s are already in the US. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Who knows, maybee some older A3s are already in the US. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









You don't say.


















_Modified by Cort at 12:08 PM 10-28-2009_


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Cort)*

My friends evo






















http://www.tunerzine.com/view_...ution


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## seizlac (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

i see monster energy on the side of that viper. did somone buy that from monster? def discoloration by that side emblem.


----------



## seizlac (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

btw. this thread kicks ass. an endless source for badass desktop backgrounds. keep em commmmmiiiiinnnnnnnn!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (NationYell)*


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_























any more pics?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (warrenW)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Ugh seriously We now have seen every Ferrari, Porsche, Lambo, and nearly every other super car 10 times over.
This is officially becoming the lets post the same shizz over and over again.








Lets get some original shizz like some of the later rat rod posts and stuff


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (superjario18)*

instead of bitching post up some stuff how about that idea champ. Until you actually contribute you shouldn't complain.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_instead of bitching post up some stuff how about that idea champ. Until you actually contribute you shouldn't complain.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just do like everyone else - post pics you like.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Sakke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sakke* »_

















Hell yeah. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Reminds me of a guy who use to arrive at a local ORV park riding his red Honda Goldwing which was towing a color matched trailer and CR250.


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_










any more of pictures on this beauty?


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote »_









which audi is this based off of? I don't exactly recognize it.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Audi 90 I think


_Modified by mavric_ac at 7:47 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*









this is awesome


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ 









is this someones garage? is this part of a set?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *warrenW* »_
is this someones garage? is this part of a set?



not sure man this was the only one


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (warrenW)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Bucknasty! (May 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










Beauty!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Shlaaa (Sep 23, 2008)

_Modified by Shlaaa at 12:02 AM 10-30-2009_


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

some quick pics i took that stand out to me


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Great stuff, Mavric!


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_instead of bitching post up some stuff how about that idea champ. Until you actually contribute you shouldn't complain.










Went to post some pics but didnt have any at work.









^^^^ my cabby. Not a real pic cause i don't have a camera but that's her after a little more work


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

Great page guys!
keep em coming


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

TT M20 2002


----------



## justchiefy (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## filthy. (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (Shlaaa)*



Shlaaa
[IMG said:


> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y119/ecs323/IMG_1078.jpg[/IMG]


barts car?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

All of these are V6 Mustangs. I'm such a fanboy.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice pics man


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

what the hell, i'll throw some in here








(in a mini cooper)


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i like slammed sedans so FU


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Loving those /\ especially the Audi and black BMW on black rims.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

























Not a big fan of the front end, so I didn't post them up. But over 470HP is pretty nice.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Cort)*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_









1. What is the blue Bugatti lookin thing in the background?
2. Why are those people all touching thier face to look at a GT90?
3. GT90 is awesome.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_
1. What is the blue Bugatti lookin thing in the background?
2. Why are those people all touching thier face to look at a GT90?
3. GT90 is awesome.









1. Bugatti Chiron
2. They can't touch the cars so I guess licking your fingers is the best 2nd.
3. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_
1. Bugatti Chiron
2. They can't touch the cars so I guess licking your fingers is the best 2nd.
3. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

That thing is sweet! W18 eh?


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

^^ that looks like it was done with a sharpie...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (bizybyker)*









The owner of this is now selling his RS 6 plus.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*



and a video for good measure 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Dunno, but this is
http://www.bimmerfest.com/foru...56162


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thought this pics was cool, had never seen a white GTO before


----------



## .Noah Fecks (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









Isn't Aston Vantage like Porsche kind of money? The Aston just looks so hot (with the right set of wheels and stance) that I wouldn't look Porsche's way if I had the money. And Astons sound amazing, too.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, they have a great sound.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## gee-tee-eye_16v (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Belgian ///M5


----------



## jimmygomk3 (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

lame...


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (carguy88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carguy88* »_lame... 

x207821987492380742987


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (GTurboI)*

Ok, here is my contribution;
2007 F430 with custom Maserati paint...

2009 F430 Challenge, I taped my dealer plate to the bumper so I could drive it to the local C&C







... 

Can you spot why this particular F50 is the "hot shizz?"
 
Said F50 alongside an Enzo in the shop recently, each of these cars have over 13k miles on them... 

Some random awesomeness I spotted at an Italian car show over the summer...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ Nice pics


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (jimmygomk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimmygomk3* »_









LOL, that's not a real driving overall. And the shoes aren't driving shoes either. And the blue visor is just a film. And he's probably not wearing any gloves.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

also not the correct helmet


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (GTurboI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTurboI* »_
Can you spot why this particular F50 is the "hot shizz?"
 


Was it run in One Lap of America or Gumball?








The white Challenge car is amazing


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_
Was it run in One Lap of America or Gumball?








The white Challenge car is amazing









No, it hasn't been run in the Gumball or anything like that...it's a one-owner car that has actually been used like its supposed to (notice all the road rash)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_









Moar of this?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (om617952)*


_Quote, originally posted by *om617952* »_
Moar of this?









x2


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_

















Someone got a little happy with cheap cloths.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (om617952)*


_Quote, originally posted by *om617952* »_
Moar of this?









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (devianb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devianb* »_









now i see where the old firebirds got theyre tailight inspiration from


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

Are those BBS's on that benz^? Center caps dont look like it but the brochure does.. those are ballin' hard$$$$$$$


----------



## Insomniax (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: (initiation)*

Rial's I think.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (initiation)*

BBS aerodynamic components (front spoiler, side skirts etc...)
Rial wheels 8x16 ET11 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ Cool!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (TaaT)*

http://www.volksforum.com/foru...34041


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*FV-QR*

this picture is full of WIN: 








whats with the midget at the front wheel and rear wheel of the truck though?


_Modified by jbell at 8:24 PM 11-10-2009_


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbell* »_
whats with the midget at the front wheel and rear wheel of the truck though?

i've been seeing those damn stuffed kids at german meetings for years.... supposed to look like there's a wandering kid that lost it's parents..... but when every car at the meeting has 2, nobody gives a damn..


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Creepy.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*



















_Modified by Phunkshon at 10:41 AM 11-11-2009_


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

http://www.volksforum.com/foru...48912


----------



## cr00ked-h (May 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUTCHMANia)*

This is the best thread on the internet. Everytime I look in this thread I change my desktop.
Heres my contribution:


























_Modified by cr00ked-h at 5:15 AM 11-11-2009_


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cr00ked-h)*


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

wtf is that first image?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its some old Honda chassis made completely in CF with the engine in the cabin, its pretty ridiculously awesome. Someone on here will know more, I think there was a thread on it not to long ago.


----------



## Madspeed (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

my S...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*



















_Modified by Phunkshon at 11:29 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_its some old Honda chassis made completely in CF with the engine in the cabin, its pretty ridiculously awesome. Someone on here will know more, I think there was a thread on it not to long ago.

IIRC its a single seater with a Hayabusa engine where the passenger seat would go, there was a thread around here a few weeks back, search Honda 600 maybe?


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re:*

I love this picture. It is the 6.3-liter from the new SLS AMG.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

















































The video- definitely worth the watch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...e=fvw


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_ 

















HAHA Never expected to see Eddie's car here... FYI - Here's what it looks like now..
Pics: http://www.eurotuner.com/featu....html
Story: http://www.eurotuner.com/featu....html


----------



## badass (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
HAHA Never expected to see Eddie's car here... FYI - Here's what it looks like now..
Pics: http://www.eurotuner.com/featu....html
Story: http://www.eurotuner.com/featu....html









Looked better before but damn thats hot


----------



## J. Beez (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ben.Reilly)*

fail


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (J. Beez)*

yea...that just isn't on the same level of just about everything else in this thread...but props for having the balls to do it...haha


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (J. Beez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Beez* »_fail

What are you, a teacher or something?


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

No arguing in the best thread in TCL kids.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (W. Sobchak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W. Sobchak* »_No arguing in the best thread in TCL kids.










whazzat?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 2003Reflex1.8T (May 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









MOAR!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sorry, that's the only pic I've seen of it


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JETTACUSTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTACUSTOM* »_









OOOk what the F is in front of the engine? is that a massive screw supercharger?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bizybyker* »_
OOOk what the F is in front of the engine? is that a massive screw supercharger?



That's exactly hat it is. Cool, huh?


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

a picture i really like of my 968 & XJ.


----------



## eten_23 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (a2a4raddo)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ Cool pic!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (Phunkshon)*

a little O'l skol


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (vwjoem)*

one more


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

This one's freakin awesome!









_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (vwjoem)*


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbell* »_this picture is full of WIN: 








whats with the midget at the front wheel and rear wheel of the truck though?

_Modified by jbell at 8:24 PM 11-10-2009_

Thought you might enjoy this as well.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ Cool pic!


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*











































_Modified by Derek Zoolander at 8:17 AM 11-18-2009_


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: TCL hot shizz*


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

Mr zoolander = winnnarrr


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

Man yall trying to get me jacked up at work with these booty car shots.


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*FV-QR*









can anyone come up with a reason why the grill is painted the way it is (not semetrical with orange/silver)


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

hate to to be that guy, but to keep this safe for work for some of us it would be appreciated to keep the booty shots to another thread. This is a classic car lounge thread of beautiful cars, machines, boats etc, not booty. There are other threads for that.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (UKGTI)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbell* »_can anyone come up with a reason why the grill is painted the way it is (not semetrical with orange/silver)


pretty sure it's supposed to be like old school gold teeth.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (vwjoem)*

















1947 Cadillac designed by Frank DeRosa and owned by Barry Weiss


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (vwjoem)*


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (UKGTI)*


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

^^^^ WINNAAAR!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, that's cool.
Apologies if a repost. It's new to me...


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Sailing FTW. That boat is unreal!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (18thHole)*

nice bread box


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwjoem)*


----------



## dmonday (Jul 22, 2009)

^
More wide body first gen rx7's please!


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (dmonday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonday* »_^
More wide body first gen rx7's please!









































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF3-VzB0Hq8


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*

not Mazda, but just as fast


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (hotshoe32)*

This car makes me smile so hard!


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_









Whoa...what the?! I don't think i've ever seen one of these...


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

God, the Gallardo is amazing. I love the Superleggera, but the 560-4 is king in my book.
Strange thing is, I really disliked the car when it first came out. I've done a full 180 with it...I'd love to own one, even though I never will.


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

^ OH MY GOD


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mk2_dub (Apr 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^^^^^ MOAR!


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_a









That one is for sale in AZ
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/....html


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (devianb)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## RaminGTI20 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_









this looks exactly like a M6 in my area....do you know if it is? (DC Metro area)


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (RaminGTI20)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cool pic! Ive been lazy


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*









at the Texas mile


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (GTurboI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTurboI* »_
Whoa...what the?! I don't think i've ever seen one of these...

Skyline GTR.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nvm....


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*









this needs bigger turbos


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*









anyone care to explain this?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## pinktshirt (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

This has to be one of the best pages so far. Kudos to everyone!


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_











LOVE the Coupes!!!!!


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

is that what i tihnk it is?
turbo, boosting a turbo, boosting a supercharger????

_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
anyone care to explain this?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*
















(My current wallpaper)


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## filthy. (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ 
anyone care to explain this?












the blower gets the smaller turbo spooling and the turbo gets the bigger turbo spooling. probably has some insant TQ numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

God I love fast Fords http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*



Phunkshon said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

[It's her Audi]


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

_Modified by om617952 at 1:32 AM 11-25-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

A few of silvERia's Church of the Holy Donut pics


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

had to repost


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Cars around Paris:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*

my buddy's s12


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ooooooOOoooOOo a 288 gto evoluzione. Nice stuff


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Mavric: Less chat, more pics. This is your thread!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Mavric: Less chat, more pics. This is your thread!


haha ok


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Oh what might have been...


----------



## arg (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

One of the few times I know exactly where a picture was taken, thats my favorite road around SF.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl...18.22 

_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









 


_Modified by arg at 5:47 PM 11-27-2009_


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (arg)*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mugen Civic Si


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)

I love this thing
















And the sounds it makes.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4Xl0i4uNGU


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Those two would be some sweet DLC for FM3!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

These have been posted on TCL before but not sure if they ever made it into this thread...while looking at these pictures I routinely black out and wake up in strange places with a strange feeling of despair and worthlessness...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ That Lotus is 100% porn!











_Modified by Phunkshon at 10:50 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_/\ That Lotus is 100% porn!

















I'm gunna have to disagree. and say nooooooooooooo


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_/\ That Lotus is 100% porn!



















Dead links...


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_
I'm gunna have to disagree. and say nooooooooooooo

Sorry VW PAUL, I'll run my future posts past you first, just to ensure they meet with your approval. Probably.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









I'd ride the **** outta that thing!!
Oh, and the bike is cool too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









Cool


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
Sorry VW PAUL, I'll run my future posts past you first, just to ensure they meet with your approval. Probably.










You really like that chopped up Lotus?







Seriously though. ?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yep! It'd be a crap world if we all liked _exactly_ the same stuff. I'm not a fan of a lot of people's ideas of 'hot shizz' but if they like it, cool.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Apologies if reposts:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Thanks to this thread, I now say shiz. Thanks to me saying shiz, my girlfriend now says shiz. LOOK WHAT YOU'VE DONE!


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (boostmonster)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*









I'm not sure about those exact wheels, but lipped wheels definitely look good with the wide rear of the Brera. The 3.2 V6 sounds awesome, too.
From the A8 thread.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (boostmonster)*

Thanks for the BMW pics. My camera ran out of batteries as soon as i got that far at PVGP


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (boostmonster)*




















































_Modified by boostmonster at 4:32 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (Darkness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darkness* »_Thanks for the BMW pics. My camera ran out of batteries as soon as i got that far at PVGP

No Problem here are two more


















_Modified by boostmonster at 4:46 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_











Ha! Marcos LM?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

So many epic cars!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (206vw)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*



































_Modified by vwjoem at 2:00 AM 12-5-2009_


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic in the rain, at hwy speed. He was doing 40 in a 55, I barely got the snap off. I've only seen one other of these. It was on Car Crazy or some other likewise show. It appeared to be a total restore, looked cherry. An old Jeep is all I can tell you.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (boostmonster)*

kickass page guys!
something a little different


























_Modified by mavric_ac at 7:10 AM 12-5-2009_


----------



## MyBlueR32Turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_








]


WTF is wrong with Ford??? sell this thing in the US you fkng morons


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (MyBlueR32Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyBlueR32Turbo* »_

WTF is wrong with Ford??? sell this thing in the US you fkng morons



Because most Americans would complain that it was too stiff, didn't get enough mileage and cost WAY too much...Besides, 3-door hatchbacks don't sell in the US, didn't you know that?









For the record, I completely agree with you.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ 










Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Not a car but f*ck it:


































































_Modified by BTM at 9:28 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

I love monsters


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I'll deliver some stuff out of ableitet.no, i.e. the MTM RS6, Audi RS2 limo and such.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_I'll deliver some stuff out of ableitet.no, i.e. the MTM RS6, Audi RS2 limo and such.


Cool link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I found this particularly interesting...


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*



Phunkshon[IMG said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2485/4158667896_b5bb3cd48e_o.jpg[/IMG]


Sweet Raptor Jesus, I would love to be there when they all start at the same time.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 92VR6C (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









i would love to have something like this. Sick! What is it?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JPawn1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JPawn1* »_i would love to have something like this. Sick! What is it?

I _think_ it's a Divco van from the late 1930s. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong. Here's another for you.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (JPawn1)*

A 1994 Hohenester Audi S2 (300+ hp) with just 53,000km on the clock for sale in Germany for 25,000EUR.
























Just needs the rear wing from the 80 quattro Competition.


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BUGSNSTONE)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_Cool link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I found this particularly interesting...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thank you, I will work on improving the page a bit these days.
Anyways, the Audi 5000CS Talladega has a special engine.
I quite like these pictures aswell. (Mostly for the wellknowns of Audi)
















Warren: If you read this - it is nice seeing you in action again! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Monterey Historics 2009*


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Monterey Historics 2009 ([email protected])*


----------



## R32 Master (Dec 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Monterey Historics 2009 (k0nky)*

My favorite classic American car.....on bags or not.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## chuckwizowski (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BUGSNSTONE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUGSNSTONE* »_









YES PLEASE!!!


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (chuckwizowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chuckwizowski* »_
YES PLEASE!!!









MOAR!!!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JETTACUSTOM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR*


----------



## HotIron (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
I _think_ it's a Divco van from the late 1930s. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong. Here's another for you.










Yup, they are DIVCO milk trucks. *D*etroit *I*ndustrial *V*ehicle *Co*mpany.
There were larger models available too. Nice looking and hard working trucks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HotIron (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (69L7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *69L7* »_









What is this? It looks like a Hot Wheels car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (HotIron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HotIron* »_
What is this? It looks like a Hot Wheels car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's a Tempo Matador








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcjaEhSwEtI


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (HotIron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HotIron* »_
What is this? It looks like a Hot Wheels car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Tempo Matador. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempo_(car)
Edit: Beat me to it ^^



























_Modified by 69L7 at 11:51 AM 12-8-2009_


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Monterey Historics 2009 (TXR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TXR32* »_My favorite classic American car.....on bags or not.



























































Quoted to see my favorite also...JUST WOW
This thing is EXACTLY, im talking EXACTLY what I want to see sitting in my driveway one day. My only change would be just straight chrome wheels. Dammit this car is exquisite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ 
kickass page guys!
something a little different
























_Modified by mavric_ac at 7:10 AM 12-5-2009_

A few more of this:
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by BTM at 8:25 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*blank*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^ Mmm, Radinox.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Derek Zoolander)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Derek Zoolander)*

Yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

These I just finally sorted...hopefully no reposts if I repost you sorry in advance


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## HotIron (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Thanks guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

This may be the hottest thing in the thread so far for me...


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR*


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

Because this thread needs more Subaru content: 
























My buddy took the first two a few months ago for me just outside of Nashville. Good times!


----------



## rempel (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










why is your a$$ staring at me


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Oh. My. GOD.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

*BTN:* why don't you simply directlink from my domain instead of uploading my pictures onto tinypic?

_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_This may be the hottest thing in the thread so far for me...

Thank you! Luckily I had the pleasure of having it - alongside some other great cars - at my previous work when I did a
25 years display of inline 5 Audis. _Keywords: 9000 rpm & 750hp._ Hope you'll injoy these.
Since I'm uploading new articles into the Portfolio of Quattro scans, I'll post some of these aswell.




















































































































_Modified by WAUOla at 9:22 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (WAUOla)*









Cool, Mt Evans in Colorado, the highest paved road in America, 
here's another pic from the top


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_*BTN:* why don't you simply directlink from my domain instead of uploading my pictures onto tinypic?



Didn't wanna use up your bandwith








That and I upload all my pics, I would've posted the link but you did already, and I think most (if not all) of the pics had watermarks. That S2 Coupe is amazing btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Great page.
Some old Opels...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Jesus you guys are making me feel bad for not posting any pics and you guys have been posting all these badass pics.
Almost Christmas break at school I'll get back to posting more for a few weeks then school will start back up.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You could at least have stuck one pic up




























_Modified by Phunkshon at 1:14 AM 12-11-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote »_









5000?
Also, strangely looks like a 4-door E30 M3.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_You could at least have stuck one pic up










haha that made me laugh, sorry man. Its sad I actually don't even have a folder with unsorted pics anymore. I'll build up a huge one during the holidays so I can post stuff for a while.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

This belongs here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

^^I can't tell if thats a very very detailed model or a real car hah.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its 3D render


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









this =










_Modified by gambit420s at 1:00 AM 12-11-2009_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_5000?
Also, strangely looks like a 4-door E30 M3.

No, it's a 80 quattro (= 4000?) handcrafted with urquattro fenders, different strutmounts in front and such, a lot of special parts.
It's now at 660hp / 689Nm. Shares garage with the white widebody Audi S2 I posted earlier. http://www.80quattro.com


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Mavric: I take it all back after those pics. Particularly that BMW at the top of the page. Moar?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_









any more of this one??


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I was just thinking about this car/pic the other day.
Lost in in a HD failure sometime back...Thanks!









More, please.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected] Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Technik* »_
any more of this one??









Seriously


----------



## Kenito (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_
Seriously
















http://www.krbtrading.no/volvo
Bottom of the page


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected] Technik)*

Ah, I will add and enlighten some more then.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Technik* »_any more of this one??









Have you ever seen great pictures of a red urquattro on white Compomotive wheels smoking? Or a white S1 spaceframe luny project with 1300hp Audi inline 5 engine? They are all wonders from Kai Roger, 15mins from me. I think Phunkshon has an article translated/written about the S1 replica.
I really can't keep up with his engine swaps, but IF I've understood things correct, it is something like this:
- the red urquattro had 2450ccm 858hp engine, later 916hp. Latter might be a new built engine.
- Volvo had the backupengine for the urquattro briefly in 2006(?)
- white S1 spaceframe replica has two setups, one for approx 1300hp
- spare engine sits now in a Island-bought "Sport Quattro" for ice-fun
Mikael Blue: it's a Polo Super 1600 chassis built with 500+(?) engine by Hans Dahlbäck (who bought 3 cars). I think this is a customer RWD one, Hans was supposedly building a quattro-one aswell.


----------



## ThisSpaceForRent (May 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Hans is pretty much my god


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Phunkshon I don't know anymore on that car, wish I did though.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

























thought this pic was cool


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_Phunkshon I don't know anymore on that car, wish I did though.

I can't say I don't feel let down by this comment...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_




















HA. my carbon wrap has made it into the hot shizz thread, and not by my own posting. 
i did the roof and b-pillars.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

I have this tagged under "The Life" in my photobucket.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BlackGTiTurbo (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Ooooh Lawd


----------



## e30_miata_lowerit (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Some pics from Lead East 2009


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (e30_miata_lowerit)*









































http://vimeo.com/8121722
lol


_Modified by mavric_ac at 7:09 PM 12-12-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

















BMW Mille Miglia Concept Car 2006


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## petewilson (Nov 17, 2008)

^
lol wut


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









MOAR.


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_




















HA. my carbon wrap has made it into the hot shizz thread, and not by my own posting. 
i did the roof and b-pillars.


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (carguy88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carguy88* »_









no way! that's a rather impressive CR-V imo http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbell* »_

HA. my carbon wrap has made it into the hot shizz thread, and not by my own posting. 
i did the roof and b-pillars. 

You know posted this exact same response verbatim on the previous page from two days ago right?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BattleRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BattleRabbit* »_








MOAR.

The _only_ other pics I have.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

And something a little older...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Not a car itself, but everyone familiar with older Volkswagen will know what it's about! I think it is good for this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Tiger87 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

What was that vette used for? Some sort of rally?


----------



## chrissor (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

kinda diw side of the spectrum


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_What was that vette used for? Some sort of rally?


iirc, drove the Alaskan highway.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

WAUOla: Cool!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (chrissor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrissor* »_kinda diw side of the spectrum









It's a V6 too. I've spoken to the owner from my Mustang days.


----------



## Tiger87 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_What was that vette used for? Some sort of rally?

car and driver recreated an old road trip
http://www.caranddriver.com/fe...age_3


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tiger87* »_
car and driver recreated an old road trip
http://www.caranddriver.com/fe...age_3











WIN!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## salvaterra (Sep 13, 2000)




----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BattleRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BattleRabbit* »_








MOAR.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jackboots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Paul, page 121* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *jackboots* »_which audi is this based off of? I don't exactly recognize it.

Sorry for getting all retrospectic in this thread, but I just finished getting
through the complete thread.
*jackboots:* rear turns are not too slanted, and makes me believe it
is a 80 typ 8A car (1990-1994), although the grille/hood is more typ 89
(1986-1990). Front bumper is somewhat alike the ones of the 
Audi 90 IMSA GTO, with split intakes for the radiator and the intercooler.
But most of all, the arches gives it away as not being a Audi 80
competition or STW/BTCC kind (they are stock so to speak), but as one
of 2 or 3 Audi 80 DTM prototype cars, meant for V6 engines. This class
was cancelled by FIA for keeping the costs low, limiting engines to 2.0L.
(Hence Audi STW/BTCC etc, later on Audi A4 DTM).
-- 
Oh, and to keep with thing TCL shizzz worthy, I always like to post this:
Audi Sport Quattro S1 Stage-driving


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

how this ends up on the 3rd page I don't understand


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (UKGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UKGTI* »_how this ends up on the 3rd page I don't understand









That's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . There's a doctor at out local hospital with one and it's BA. Love the color. There is usually that ^, a Carrera S, a cherry white Truimph with black rag, and an older M6 all sitting together. Let me look through my iPhone.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

My bad, its a 4S. 








You can see the two together.








Just noticed the other Porshe behing the near one. Also, the BMW has the Dinan. 
I don't have one of the Triumph. Not quite as hot as Phunkson's finds, but attainable shizz fa sho. I'd DD that Evo ^. 


_Modified by Brake Weight at 7:08 AM 12-17-2009_


----------



## catfishez (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (Brake Weight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake Weight* »_

















_Modified by Brake Weight at 7:08 AM 12-17-2009_

Hey those plates look familiar.. Oh cool.








I'm thinking that that c4s used to belong to a friend of mine here on the coast, was it purchased about 6 months ago?


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (catfishez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *catfishez* »_
Hey those plates look familiar.. Oh cool.








I'm thinking that that c4s used to belong to a friend of mine here on the coast, was it purchased about 6 months ago?

Not sure how old the pic is. They're from the parking garage at hospital and are always there. I've had some family in and out for a few years now. One of the Porsche is relatively new to there, but I'm not sure which one. One is just a Carrera and the other the C4S.


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Brake Weight)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (k0nky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0nky* »_










Any pictures of the 2 cars across the street? They both look like some Hot Shizz to me.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0nky* »_











I LOVE the moustache'd S2000s, lol! Is that in reference to the Top Gear EV car?
That Celica and Skyline(?) across the street look pretty nice, too!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_








that is horrendulous! Enormigantically bad.


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (JPawn1)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hot Shot* »_











Nice pics, but this car is epic fail.


----------



## Stevo the Hobo (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*









She's my baby. And no, Daddy and Mommy didn't buy it for me.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (Hot Shot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hot Shot* »_http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y156/itrhybrid/Daryl%20GT3RS/IMG_3757copy.jpg[/ig]
[img]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y156/itrhybrid/Daryl%20GT3RS/IMG_3807_Whitecopy.jpg[/ig]
[IMG]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y156/itrhybrid/ERTC/2010%20SSCUA/IMG_3525copy.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y156/itrhybrid/ERTC/2010%20SSCUA/IMG_3564copy.jpg[/mg]
[img]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y156/itrhybrid/ERTC/2010%20SSCUA/IMG_3613copy.jpg[/mg]
[img]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y156/itrhybrid/ERTC/Supersports/IMG_1881copy.jpg[/ig]
[img]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y156/itrhybrid/ERTC/Supersports/IMG_1897copy.jpg[/ig]
[img]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y156/itrhybrid/ERTC/Supersports/IMG_1929copy.jpg[/ig]
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Steam means it's fast. [IMG]http://is.rely.net/2-64-38849-l-miLiM9RbflKgiExmFe7Gpw.gif


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

What is it? I was thinking Ford GT, but it doesn't really seem to line up...


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*









Was this at the Garden of the Gods? If so, beautiful place! I went there when I drove my grandmother's 89 'Rolla (wish it was an 86 or prior







but free is free) from Phoenix to Chicago. Epic trip, epic layovers


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NationYell* »_








Was this at the Garden of the Gods? If so, beautiful place!...



Looks like. I was there several years back, and a few of us hiked the park.
Came back to the car with one very upset Ranger waiting for us.
Apparently it's illegal to leave the roadways there, and we could have each been fined $10K!!
He relaxed when we were very apologetic, and let us go. *whew*


----------



## Mr Niceguy (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

I was banned "for life" from garden of the gods 12 years ago







Wonder if that ranger still works there or if, like he said, "he never forgets a face"








hot:


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

Nice pics, but this car is epic fail. 

huh, why is that?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## AudiHenry (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (catfishez)*

This thread needs some Volvos!


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: (catfishez)*

gnarly photographer


----------



## Stevo the Hobo (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (NationYell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NationYell* »_








Was this at the Garden of the Gods? If so, beautiful place! I went there when I drove my grandmother's 89 'Rolla (wish it was an 86 or prior







but free is free) from Phoenix to Chicago. Epic trip, epic layovers









Yup. My friend and I did a photoshoot there. I figured I'd get some proper pictures of the car.







That place is really nice, and it's not too far away from the Academy.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JPawn1* »_huh, why is that? 



The body is obviously a reworked Diablo kit car (previously w/Focus headlamps, lol!), the rest of the car really seems an expensive "garage built" package.
They guy talks it up like it's on par with Koenigsegg and Bugatti, but it's a ******* POS, imho.


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

haha just like what happened in top gear, the window stopped working properly!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vdubguru (Feb 11, 2003)

subscribed


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Zonda R picture gave me chills. Unbelievable.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Niceguy* »_hot:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albu...1.png


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_
The body is obviously a reworked Diablo kit car (previously w/Focus headlamps, lol!), the rest of the car really seems an expensive "garage built" package.
They guy talks it up like it's on par with Koenigsegg and Bugatti, but it's a ******* POS, imho.


That's your opinion. Have you seen the car in person (as this is the new 2010 and the very first one to hit the streets I doubt it. The car is now in Dubai for the IAS) New headlights and body work in the rear. The air brakes that pop up out of the rear are pretty slick. Have you ridden in one? New 2010 is up to 1200HP and roughly the same torque. Is it worth the $700K or so asking price? That's up to you. Worlds fastest production car does get them some bragging rights.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hot Shot* »_
That's your opinion.


And I stated it as much, thank you very much.


_Quote, originally posted by *Hot Shot* »_
Have you seen the car in person (as this is the new 2010 and the very first one to hit the streets I doubt it.


I saw the first prototype and early production models in person, met the guy, heard his dribble about "equal to Bugatti and Koenigsegg", etc. It's a tube-frame car, like a kit car. I don't care how much power it makes, it's NOT on the same level and he should be severely lashed with a wet noodle for even suggesting it.


_Quote, originally posted by *Hot Shot* »_
The car is now in Dubai for the IAS) New headlights and body work in the rear. The air brakes that pop up out of the rear are pretty slick. Have you ridden in one? New 2010 is up to 1200HP and roughly the same torque. Is it worth the $700K or so asking price? That's up to you. Worlds fastest production car does get them some bragging rights.


Not concerned with the "updates", the base is still the same. 
Besides, it only has new headlamps because he couldn't source Focus headlamps any longer.
Not concerned with "power" above "quality". 
"Production car" needs to be better defined. Has he even sold ONE?!
Look, I'm all for new automakers carving out a niche for themselves...
I'm still a HUGE fan of Vector, Cizeta, Tesla, Aptera, Fisker (not really "new"), etc...
But this guy is an arrogant ******* with HUGE quality and performance claims regarding his shed-built monstrosity. I just can't get on board with that...He didn't even come up with his own body, and that's the #1 differentiating feature of any automobile, imho.
Does that make more sense?


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Here, just to show how unoriginal his body is, here's another car using nearly the exact same reworked-Diablo-kit-car shape...
It's called the HTT Pkethore, has a central driving position (like the McLaren F1) and is a full carbon fiber body *and frame*. 750-1,300hp available, only $350,000. 








http://www.httsupercar.com
Look familiar?
I'd still place these guys over SCC, just because they (apparently) actually made a real frame, personalized the interior more, and aren't jackasses in person.
Besides, you could buy TWO of these for the price of an Aero. 

Anyways, sorry for the rant, but you get the idea...


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_









Let me guess - emmmm kayyyyy fourrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_
Anyways, sorry for the rant, but you get the idea...


No apology needed. I was not that impressed with the first gen car aside from the performance #'s. I do think it's way over priced as well. In the few times I've talked with the owner and the marketing manger, they've never come off that way though.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

F40s that aren't red are extra sexy


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Mixican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mixican* »_F40s that aren't red are extra sexy









I concur.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

If my newly adopted pic saving system serves me well, none of these are reposts
















































































But things are kind hazy these days


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_If my newly adopted pic saving system serves me well, none of these are reposts

















But things are kind hazy these days
















Uhm... This pic is a repost. I took this photo!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*


----------



## Amdek (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










I didn't realize the new ferrari was a triple?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yeah. I quite like those AMS shots.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

some good wall papers for you sciroccos fans


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Those Scirocco-pics is taken by Joachim Naess (Ekkoj), and I've picked up the green one once for work, nice 170hp car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by WAUOla at 4:51 PM 12-19-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*








Moslers are awesome!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Anyone know if TG ever did a segment with the CLK DTM?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*









OMG LOWER IT!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^^ don't they have adjustable suspension for going over speed bumps and stuff?
1939 Mercedes-Benz 540 K Autobahn Kurier








f'in badass


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Tiger87 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_









NO.


----------



## Stevo the Hobo (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

The Viper and Mosler are dead sexy.


----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)

i never noticed the dodge viper being a 6-lug


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

hot shizz?


----------



## mk1rabbitguy (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (TaaT)*

This is horrible in itself, but why go through all this on a dirty engine?
_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_



















_Modified by mk1rabbitguy at 6:34 PM 12-19-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (jpalmer)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (jpalmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jpalmer* »_i never noticed the dodge viper being a 6-lug

for all the torkz...


----------



## brabusGTI (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_

























thats some creepy looking place...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this was spotted recently in London 1 of 7 made 456 Estate


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (brettnyt)*

got a bunch of MB content


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (jpalmer)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ Nice posts!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (jpalmer)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Here are some from the Geneva Concours D'Elegance, they're hot shizz to me and I dig them because I photographed them. Enjoy!








































































[n][v]


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Cool pics!


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (NationYell)*



NationYell said:


> QUOTE]
> What is this? It looks like a Jensen Interceptor (minus the rear windows) mated with a '67-'68 Firebird.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Iso Grifo i think.


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

My aunt/uncle's 911 at Laguna Seca, Sears Point, Thunderhill:


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Derek Zoolander)*

Yeah the yellow car is an Iso Grifo


----------



## vdubguru (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUTCHMANia)*

YES!
_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_


----------



## mopedman (Aug 15, 2005)

_Modified by mopedman at 11:56 AM 12-21-2009_


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (mopedman)*

^^ <subbie pics> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_^^ <subbie pics> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


x2 but that white mk2......................


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


















Turbo Marauder. I'd like to see the face of a Z06 driver when they get pulled by that.


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
x2 but that white mk2......................

That car was local to me, I know the guy that owned it, pretty big tool.
Though it was more of a joke, was never even registered just temporarily insured and driven like that.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z68/t76turbo/Marauder/DSC00399.jpg[/ig]
[IMG]http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z68/t76turbo/Marauder/DSC00387.jpg

Turbo Marauder. I'd like to see the face of a Z06 driver when they get pulled by that.
















What the hell intake manifold is that?
Hellion kit I assume?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## slatermvp (Jan 14, 2009)

any good pics of an evo X.


----------



## Vanguardtruth (Mar 4, 2008)

Might be reposts...










































_Modified by Vanguardtruth at 8:44 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*more BX*


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_


dont get me wrong here, your car is awesome... but posting your own car in the dope shizz thread doesnt count
just my opinion


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

i agree, its like giving yourself a nickname


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (autopulse)*

counts to me? and yes i do give my self nick names.







just though people might like to see some extremely rare vw fOX dope sizz.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_counts to me? and yes i do give my self nick names.







just though people might like to see some extremely rare vw fOX dope sizz.










well yes absolutely.. not saying it doesnt belong here, it does, its a good looking car and bla bla bla.. 
Im from Brasil and Ive seen plenty of sick fox wagons (parati)..
Its just a matter of "oh I think my car is sick so Ill post it on dope shizz"


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

word.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (autopulse)*


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (autopulse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autopulse* »_i agree, its like giving yourself a blow.job


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (autopulse)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sbghms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbghms* »_
Quote, originally posted by autopulse »
i agree, its like giving yourself a blow.job

thats hot shizz


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Dude if i was that flexable i SO would!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Please tell me you have a hi-res if this.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_











Isle Of Mann?
awesome shot!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## david3bg (May 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
dont get me wrong here, your car is awesome... but posting your own car in the dope shizz thread doesnt count
just my opinion

x12565412
Well, at least he has not an everyday car, like the MS3s (Mazda 3 MPS in europe) posted by their owners in this thread


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

...Rest of the car?


----------



## gee-tee-eye_16v (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

Belgian pride ( I found it again







)
















a lil' smaller , but the best angle IMHO:


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

(Gillett Vertigo) ^ At one point in time that car owned the 0-60mph world record. 
Iirc, it won it from the Ford RS200 when it got it.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Hot Shot)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Goatlord (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









What is the pipe cage/platform for? Some bed cover support?
When I first saw it, it looked like a tailgater's grill for some brontosaurus ribs:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_...Rest of the car?


http://forums.mwerks.com/zerothread?id=4024935


----------



## gee-tee-eye_16v (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_(Gillett Vertigo) ^ At one point in time that car owned the 0-60mph world record. 
Iirc, it won it from the Ford RS200 when it got it.


correctemundo, it uses an alfa v6 and now they also use maserati v8's. And again , its Belgian







completely forgot we made supercars.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, I think it's some type of rack. Not sure to be honest.
Just spotted this in town while getting crushed by Christmas shoppers...


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









I honestly want more pics of the DTM car in the background


----------



## 92mkIIjetta (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (WannabeVWguy)*


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (om617952)*


_Quote, originally posted by *om617952* »_








[/img]

how do u shift with that shifter?


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (TurboREX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboREX* »_how do u shift with that shifter?

I would imagine its just a selector for the Sequential gear box, so it just selects forward, reverse and neutral, everything else is on the wheel


----------



## stomp.13 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (92mkIIjetta)*

oh my....

_Quote, originally posted by *92mkIIjetta* »_









Very slick. I love it. I need it.


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (TurboREX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboREX* »_
how do u shift with that shifter?

that shifter your looking at is actually only used to engage reverse


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (92mkIIjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92mkIIjetta* »_









anyone know who makes these wheels?


----------



## Afgandelight (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (TurboREX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboREX* »_
how do u shift with that shifter?

Very carefully


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboREX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboREX* »_
anyone know who makes these wheels?

At least Compomotive makes a wheel like that.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

BBS, Compmotive and OZ have all made similar wheels to those.
Iirc, Benz ran OZs on those back in the day.


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

prob compomotive
but, those look almost like these, but different:
Cromodora magnesium wheels


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

one of those isn't like the other.. i just can't place my finger on it....


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (watson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson* »_one of those isn't like the other.. i just can't place my finger on it....

Those damn scooters...


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (watson)*

Let down? a bumped thread but no photo to ease your addiction? 
now you know how i feel - MORE PICS, LESS BLAH BLAH

Happy Holidays


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

^ Love how hat grey 'Vert looks like a toy, lol!
Always wondered what settings were used to do that...
Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## 92mkIIjetta (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_BBS, Compmotive and OZ have all made similar wheels to those.
Iirc, Benz ran OZs on those back in the day.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*









Thanks!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_^ Love how hat grey 'Vert looks like a toy, lol!
Always wondered what settings were used to do that...
Merry Christmas!!!


I'm really crap at photoshop, so I'm probably wrong here, but... I'd blur the entire photo, then undo the blur - just on the car. Someone will no doubt correct me here, lol.


----------



## IaMsUpErMaN (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
I'm really crap at photoshop, so I'm probably wrong here, but... I'd blur the entire photo, then undo the blur - just on the car. Someone will no doubt correct me here, lol.

Longer shutter speed while following the subject. blurs background yet keeps the subject in focus (To a point)


----------



## engi (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (IaMsUpErMaN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IaMsUpErMaN* »_
Longer shutter speed while following the subject. blurs background yet keeps the subject in focus (To a point)

That's panning. The guy was responding to the comment about the Beetle vert looking like a toy. I think what the photog/photoshoper in that pic was after is a tilt-shift effect. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miniature_faking
on topic










_Modified by engi at 8:07 PM 12-25-2009_


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *engi* »_
That's panning. The guy was responding to the comment about the Beetle vert looking like a toy. I think what the photog/photoshoper in that pic was after is a tilt-shift effect. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miniature_faking


Yup, thanks!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

^ that guy is one hell of a talent photographer


----------



## SoCal_SFVR6 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_









I'll take the Panavia.


----------



## Gus_London (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCal_SFVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCal_SFVR6* »_
I'll take the Panavia.

i'll take all 3


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Talbot Sunbeam with Cosworth power:


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (WAUOla)*










I <3 0-60


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ya that was a great article. Not sure if the 0-60 guys that frequent the forum will appreciate the scanning of that article though.


----------



## Cafecbn (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ 

















STI Is on point.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Phunkshon http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (leegf)*

Had this to myself for the afternoon last week. With almost 500hp to the wheels, it is most definitely hot shizz.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ya that was a great article. Not sure if the 0-60 guys that frequent the forum will appreciate the scanning of that article though.

meh. the 0-60 guys dont seem like the type whod care, plus that was from an old issue. if anything itd be helping their cause.
good article about the new lf-a in the current issue; go buy it!


----------



## e30_miata_lowerit (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ferrari4life)*

An internet to whoever identifies it:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (e30_miata_lowerit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e30_miata_lowerit* »_An internet to whoever identifies it:


Leopard 6 Litre Roadster.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (leegf)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_

















Exactly how mine would look, this is perfect. My absolute favorite M3 of all time.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ferrari4life)*

Only image I can find of the Rauh Welt Ferrari 348


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

So many amazing cars in here!


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VrstewartW)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (RENOG)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ferrari4life)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ferrari4life)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ferrari4life)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thats badass Phunkshon anymore info?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## AudiHenry (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

MOAR


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AudiHenry)*

the game is good


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ Anymore? 

There you go. Nice M3 pics BTW.

















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/k...69951/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## SoCal_SFVR6 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (TurboSnaab)*

I have ZERO bias against Hondas, but I'm not feelin it. IMO


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (SoCal_SFVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCal_SFVR6* »_I have ZERO bias against Hondas, but I'm not feelin it. IMO

no worries, figured some people would like it, others wouldn't, just like most the other pics posted in the thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

god i love that 356, i dont know what ill do if i never own one...


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (AHFlynn)*

heres another one:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_ 











(Net Car Show doesn't allow hotlinking, we're all seeing an advertisement for their site.)


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Moar!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## Cafecbn (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (vwjoem)*

Dope Video DTM Golden years.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded#


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Un-F'ING-Believable!!!!


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That DTM video's cool.
Apologies if reposts. They're new to me?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Cafecbn (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_

















Sick Bike, it reminds off lil Sarahs Bike found over at 4qconditioning.blogspot.com
















That DTM video has become my daily ritual










_Modified by Cafecbn at 3:58 AM 1-6-2010_


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

Can someone explain whats going on here:
http://img156.imageshack.us/im...1.jpg


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (eastcoastbumps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoastbumps* »_Can someone explain whats going on here:
http://img156.imageshack.us/im...1.jpg
I may be wrong, but isn't that the twin-charged Mercedes diesel?


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (eastcoastbumps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoastbumps* »_Can someone explain whats going on here:
http://img156.imageshack.us/im...1.jpg

5cyl turbo/kompressor diesel








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...dex=9
Edit: More pictures: http://www.kolumbus.fi/valtonen.motorsport/
 
 
 



_Modified by om617952 at 8:23 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ Cool!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_/\ Cool!










info?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

It's owned by Arnell Ilog and is featured in the current issue of Super Street magazine. Apparently. That's all I know. Sorry.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Breezy. (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (VR6GTI72)*

*Anymore of this?* 

_Quote, originally posted by »_











_Modified by Breezy. at 3:49 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (Breezy.)*

some of my favs from a car show


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Sorry for crappy iPhone pic, but...*

I found this outside of a south Louisiana tatoo shop, and they have a mk4 also.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

What is the white car in the background? M1? Pantera?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Skeg (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*



Phunkshon said:


>


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (Breezy.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Breezy.* »_ *Anymore of this?* 










a lot more in here


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson* »_









a lot more in here


At first I was thinking that it could be real, but the fake smoke out of the top of the stack is pretty bad....


----------



## Astronaut3000 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Hot Shot)*

Couldn't find the DIR thread. This belongs here as well, I guess..


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (BluMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluMagic* »_some of my favs from a car show

Was this recently? Where?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gonzo08452)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## egoods55 (Aug 27, 2005)

i love this thread


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: (om617952)*









WOW, I'm in love! Everything I'd want in a weekend car in 10 years. God, that's so elegant!


_Modified by Row1Rich at 2:14 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That really is a superb picture/car.
Loving this rendering


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Row1Rich)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_That really is a superb picture/car.
Loving this rendering...


YUM!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## daytonaboogie (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_


























i love f50s, they are like the f40s unloved bastard son.... why is that?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









Googling "Deutz" brings me to beleive this is a single cyl diesel bike. Am I correct in that? Anyone know what year that engine was built, I recognize it's a custom bike...but that thing looks rad! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










Holy crap... i've been looking for a picture of the street spec Prodrive 550 forever. 
THANK YOU!


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluMagic* »_
Holy crap... i've been looking for a picture of the street spec Prodrive 550 forever. 
THANK YOU!










They made, and that is, a STREET car?!
DAMN!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_
Googling "Deutz" brings me to beleive this is a single cyl diesel bike. Am I correct in that? Anyone know what year that engine was built, I recognize it's a custom bike...but that thing looks rad! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I could only see those pics. I think the caption was Deutz-engined hard bob? Sorry I can't be anymore help.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

this thread delivers today.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

_Quote »_









That's Jim Glickenhaus in 0846. Such a pretty P3/4. He's the owner of the P4/5, as well.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (pentaxshooter)*

and that's his dino competizione in the back too. The guy has a ridiculous collection. IIRC he bought the dino competizione from Pininfarina. Its the only one in existence and the older brother of the 206 Dino.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_and that's his dino competizione in the back too. The guy has a ridiculous collection. IIRC he bought the dino competizione from Pininfarina. Its the only one in existence and the older brother of the 206 Dino.


Indeed. It was just a concept car used at an auto show, sat on display until he approached them to try and purchase it. They made some changes for him and it was his. I lurk/post on Ferrari Chat tons and he is always posting interesting stuff himself. The P4/5 competizione, mainly. His GT40 than ran in LeMans is just as epic.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (DedRok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_


































Quoted for hotness


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_and that's his dino competizione in the back too. The guy has a ridiculous collection. IIRC he bought the dino competizione from Pininfarina. Its the only one in existence and the older brother of the 206 Dino.
(Dino Competizione pic)



I used to have a matchbox of that car. Awesome!

_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
Quoted for hotness

























Really? Yeah, it's pretty, but we just saw it.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_Really? Yeah, it's pretty, but we just saw it.

I thought it was more pages behind than it actually was


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

Do I spy some turbos on that Gallardo


_Modified by Mixican at 6:54 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mixican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mixican* »_Do I spy some turbos on that Gallardo

You do. It's a Heffner LP560-4 TT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcYeEUkil0w
http://www.heffnersperformance...d.htm


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

I had a feeling it was a Heffner setup with the way the turbos are pointed inward.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Bronxtheme (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

BEAUTIFUL E21!!!


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That e21 is perfection.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Hot Shot)*

its a veyron? is it faster then cars from peru?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwjohan (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ Nice pics /\


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I've been struggling to answer the question "What is the sexiest coupe of all time?" ... you just answered it for me. Thank You!!!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ryukein)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mApn2a1YsYI


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

What's this OZ wheels model name, anyone know?


----------



## engi (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


















I normally refrain from quoting pics in hot shizz, but holy ****




























It has to be one of the most beautiful cars in the world.


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Row1Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Row1Rich* »_What's this OZ wheels model name, anyone know?
http://i534.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg

Oz Rally Racing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Blackmilk at 2:37 PM 1-17-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

































http://www.boston.com/bigpictu....html


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

thanks for the Dakar stuff. Awesome to see the scope on that dune shot. Truly amazing.


----------



## LivingAbortion (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: (pentaxshooter)*

from the pentagon


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Thank God that looks like a non-turbo. Still a waste.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The 300zx is a total ... the jeep drove home.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (mopedman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mopedman* »_










Now thats my kind of hot shizz. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (Along with everything else in this thread







).


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Combination of sportiness and "simplicity" sisterbrand of VW, together with a proper oldskool german tuner -- you'll end up with a decent looking "most bang for the buck" everyday familyracer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_









What is/was this?


----------



## 1ac4u2nv (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lupo TDI)*

^^ Datsun B210


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

holy - camber batman


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bizybyker)*

Looks good


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*









I would do some very nasty and illicit things for that scale model of the E21 racer...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Aren't those E28 CSLs? (And I'm not a welleducated man within the BMW brand).
Might have been here before --
mk2 widebody, spaceframe, mid-engined turbo 16V Golf.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

...I was talking about the very large E21 racers in the glass case. 
Wicked MK2!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_











More of this thing?


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hard page to compete with haha but here's a shot of my car in "winter mode"...


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









Beautiful, anyone got this in 1440x900 (or bigger







)


----------



## thehacker3 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (thehacker3)*

Having just got done all 145 pages of this thread. I must say thanks to all that contributed. 
Very fun seeing the amazing things people do to cars, some of which I never thought anyone would ever modify! 
I have a pretty extensive collection of pictures I've saved throughout the years of browsing online. So I figured I would share some here. 
None of these are my cars, nor did I take the pictures... If I post em' its cuz I like em', so if you're the owner dont be pissed that I posted em', be flattered cuz props to you for your work! 
I'll post them in installments beacuse its quite a bit. 
Hopefully there aren't any reposts, I'll do my best to refrain from that but if there are a few that slip by i apologize! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (starbai)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

More of this thing?


Here - http://www.mye28.com/viewtopic.php?t=67418&start=0


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
Here - http://www.mye28.com/viewtopic.php?t=67418&start=0


Thanks!
One fo the most beautiful things I've ever seen!


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

























































Giulia Time


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

More than 2 years and 145 pages later....This thread still delivers!
































































































































LOL!








Maybe it depends on "how much" snow...
























I have no idea...








































I wondered where that letter went...
















































And finally...

"Neither rain nor sleet nor guerrillas..."


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Love this Golf/Vento Variant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

_Modified by starbai at 10:49 AM 1-21-2010_


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow. so you just decided to post all of your car photos in alphabetical order..... So many pics there not worthy..
Here


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

OH WOW! fapfapfap


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (brettnyt)*

hey man you win some u lose some... i like mazda 6's i'm sure not everyone's seen one modified at all and esp not on RX8 wheels... perhaps ur right and it doesn't belong TRUELY in here... but i'm sure it doesn't hurt anyone to take a few seconds to scroll past it... 
I'm sure at least a few are worthy. 
And no I'm not posting EVERYTHING I have saved... just the ones I think are pretty interesting/hot/different. 
Sorry dude if it didn't fit the profile of the thread perfectly just scroll on past. I think its a pretty badass thread and just wanted to contribute... and no not by posting random stuff but by cars I find to be again, interesting/hot/different.

_Modified by starbai at 10:48 AM 1-21-2010_


_Modified by starbai at 10:52 AM 1-21-2010_


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

Almost all the cars you posted are great, but to start it off with a bone stock 335i with black kidneys just put a bad taste in my mouth. didnt mean to be a dick.


----------



## TorontoGT (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (brettnyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brettnyt* »_Wow. so you just decided to post all of your car photos in alphabetical order..... So many pics there not worthy..


I enjoyed 95% of the pictures he posted. I'd say it was a very good post...


_Modified by T.O_Golf at 2:51 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (brettnyt)*

Its all good bro... you're right some weren't all that extravegant. I guess to me a lowered (otherwize stock) but blacked out 3 was hot. 
Nevertheless I'll continue to post what I feel is somewhat worthy...and hope the masses agreee... if not again forgive me but just go ahead and continue to scroll.... in a few pages I'm sure all my posts will be long forgotten


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (starbai)*


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (starbai)*


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*

Quality before Quantity








the old GSX-R/4 concept!


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_










Paging Peloton. The setup reminds me of #0069 which was in the States at one point...Confirm?

_Quote, originally posted by *quicknotfast* »_
the old GSX-R/4 concept!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *brettnyt* »_








OH WOW! fapfapfap











****, he's contributed more then you and as someone whose posted a few pics here and there in this thread its nice seeing new people contribute. So go back to the LuxuryGT forums where its alright to be a snobby pirck.


----------



## Shlaaa (Sep 23, 2008)

_Modified by Shlaaa at 11:11 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote »_









Real M6 wheels with adapters or replicas with 5x114 pattern?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (iDance)*

gonna have to guess replicas... its impossible (nearly) to find 5x114.3 to 5x120 adapters from a quality name brand source

_Quote, originally posted by *iDance* »_
Real M6 wheels with adapters or replicas with 5x114 pattern?


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicknotfast* »_Quality before Quantity










i agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_
Paging Peloton. The setup reminds me of #0069 which was in the States at one point...Confirm?
love seeing these beauties on public roads


----------



## user4815 (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## sany6006 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: (om617952)*

My Camry.
Sorry for my camera.










_Modified by sany6006 at 8:53 PM 1-22-2010_


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

This thread is a goddamned national treasure.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JB#3709 (Apr 2, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JB#3709)*









http://desert-motors.com/cpg/t...m=244


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pat_ernzen)*









No question, the quickest and most exhilarating car I've driven.


_Modified by pat_ernzen at 12:08 PM 1-23-2010_


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

I wanted to contribute to this thread, but without pics I just pulled from the web.
Some are from the iPhone, apologies for the quality.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Some norwegian Cosworth pictures.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *starbai* »_gonna have to guess replicas... its impossible (nearly) to find 5x114.3 to 5x120 adapters from a quality name brand source


They look adapted to me. or spaced in the front. look closely at where the wheel is mounted.


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Some norwegian Cosworth pictures.

































GOOOODDDDDDAAAAAMMMNNN. That is hot.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

keep it coming starbai... pics might not be the best quality but it's nice to see some new stuff!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (redfred18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redfred18T* »_keep it coming starbai... pics might not be the best quality but it's nice to see some new stuff!

ya, only thing I ask is to limit it. I would rather look at ten solid pictures of hotness than 100 of mediocre. Not trying to be a busta, but that is why I look forward to the stuff Mav or Phunk throw up. You know you are getting the goods.


----------



## arkabal (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (pat_ernzen)*


_Quote »_










oh yes!! I love it! have you other pics of this beauty?


_Modified by arkabal at 4:13 AM 1-24-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Thanks UKGTI. BTM also posts some good stuff too, amongst others. It's always interesting to see what people can find.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

That B|Cobra is amazing!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (arkabal)*



arkabal said:


> oh yes!! I love it! have you other pics of this beauty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Thanks UKGTI. BTM also posts some good stuff too, amongst others. 

Thanks for the honorable mention, I post what I can but am definitely 3rd fiddle when it comes to you and Mav...though I hope there are some Schumacher fans in here as my latest mission is to hunt down the best pics I can from all of his championship cars (as well as accrue enough to afford 1:18s of each for my collection)...I will def be rooting for him at MB along with Alonso at the Scuderia this season!
Back to pictures (1994 Michael's first WDC):


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

Some pics of my friend's 996 Turbo w/ EVOMS GT700 kit
I think it's funny seeing other people post up my pictures throughout this thread too, makes my day haha.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*









Looks like an incredible car, but what's up with those lug nuts?!


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

lol i said the same thing. polished ones are on the way.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

some pictures taken by a friend of mine


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Norwegians at winterplay...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pat_ernzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat_ernzen* »_








http://desert-motors.com/cpg/t...m=244

Was it there to be auctioned? I thought it was just sold at Sema...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mixican)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

great few page guys!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

I just can't get enough of aston's. IMO, the most beautiful cars out there today. Thanks mav
























MOAR! 
Love the new V12 vantage


































































_Modified by UKGTI at 12:26 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (UKGTI)*

throwin up my car fresh from the body shop. It is hot shizz to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sweet, yep!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TheSpaceHasBeenRented (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Rob.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob.* »_

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Rob posted something other than one of his hondas? it's the end of the world


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR*


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR*


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIGirlDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIGirlDriver* »_









My neighbor built this truck for Mark Barbee.

More pics of it under construction in the gallery 











_Modified by ..Derek.. at 12:34 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (..Derek..)*


_Quote, originally posted by *..Derek..* »_
My neighbor built this truck for Mark Barbee.
More pics of it under construction in the gallery 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like it..


----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIGirlDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIGirlDriver* »_










sick ride bro check out my hyundai


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (initiation)*

Lots of cool cars over the last few pages. Here are a few of my favs:


----------



## engi (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Hot Shot)*

<whoring>
























































Bonus:
















</whoring>


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\SWEET!


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (..Derek..)*


_Quote, originally posted by *..Derek..* »_
My neighbor built this truck for Mark Barbee.
More pics of it under construction in the gallery 










I'm about to do a real mild build on one of these things. Suspension and wheels and roll it. Funny that I just saw pics of this thing like 2 days before it got posted here... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## tino08 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_









You're welcome shabooper.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









































Look closely.....


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Love the NYC pics. Real hot shizz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*









This may be one of the coolest things I've ever seen!
More of the gold Lamborghini LM?


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

2010 Dakar - Stage 8


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

One guy's collection in New Zealand (apologies to any ford haters)


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









yess!!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

So, I picked up a EVO mag this week, to find the *Porsche 911 (997) Sport Classic*.
I really like the details on this one, although a highend
carbrand doing a retro'ed version isn't uncommon nowadays.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (om617952)*

this thread is awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (TaaT)*

you kids and your toys
























































































sun, rain or snow shifter karts kick as much ass as the gt3rs


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## MADLUV4M6 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUTCHMANia)*




















_Modified by MADLUV4M6 at 11:07 AM 1-30-2010_


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

I think it is kind of cool


----------



## RS-Karl (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (om617952)*

I saw that car at Roos when it was baremetal! 
I was the only perosn to identify it, apparently!


_Modified by RS-Karl at 10:09 AM 1-30-2010_


----------



## zviratko (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Derek Zoolander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Derek Zoolander* »_Love the NYC pics. Real hot shizz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















Anyone knows what it is for adjustment??


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zviratko)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

















not 100% sure on this but I thought id post it anyways


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

























I actually had a dream about a brown 911 Targa like this one ^ last night. A girl and I were sitting in her driveway talking about it and her dad had just bought one.


_Modified by DubNMiatafan at 8:04 PM 1-30-2010_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Awesome shot of the Mcoupe on the lift
Keep 'em coming!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

A little mid-winter exercise for the garage queen:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Lethbridge_man)*









I can't remember if these where posted yet? Sorry if they where


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Some awesome stuff on this page. I'm stuck at my gf's parents on a 300 year old pc.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MADLUV4M6)*



















_Modified by Phunkshon at 12:37 AM 2-1-2010_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MADLUV4M6)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MADLUV4M6)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MADLUV4M6)*


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

From SnoDrift this weekend:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Grrr...


_Modified by OnTheGreen at 6:33 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## pinktshirt (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (OnTheGreen)*

In response to Koenigsegg CCX dressed in carbon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g76UAtGtpko


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (pinktshirt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pinktshirt* »_In response to Koenigsegg CCX dressed in carbon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g76UAtGtpko

Oh god, the sound















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMkR4-2lVqs


----------



## pinktshirt (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ryukein)*

In the eternal words of a certain J. Clarkson, _ I think I'm going to have a crisis _


----------



## turbo6 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pinktshirt)*

the last couple pages in this thread are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mannyman3 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo6)*

How have a deprived myself of this page for so long....









(Manny...







)


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pinktshirt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pinktshirt* »_In response to Koenigsegg CCX dressed in carbon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g76UAtGtpko

Wow, don't know how I missed hearing about this. Looks like I need to get in touch with Dan.


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

That right there is the sexiest vette of all time.


----------



## pinktshirt (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (Mixican)*

Are those.. mini cooper headlights?
EDIT:
We're allowed to share hot shizz via video right? 
In that case: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HjXXUyQhPE


_Modified by pinktshirt at 9:07 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## HotIron (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (pinktshirt)*

Found this in my 'bucket. This photo is reported to be _the_ inspiration for the flame paint job. The driver, one Fred Friday, had an oil line come loose and spray oil over the engine, which went up as captured in this photo. He walked away with barely a singe.


----------



## HotIron (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (HotIron)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## HotIron (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (HotIron)*

Couple more.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry if these are reposts...I haven't been following the thread that closely

























Not too sure about the vents, but the rest is pretty good.


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Another of that E-Type that Mavric posted:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_









Wow! Moar of this?


----------



## Andyman746 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (om617952)*

^^^^wow ive never seen that bumper before. Is it custom?
-andy


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (om617952)*

Bumpers, & running-boards are custom (LED lights on each board near front fender), headlight housing with the LED's is Brabus.








































Platinum Motorsports http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brabusGTI (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re:*


----------



## HotIron (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## SoCal_SFVR6 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (om617952)*

Had to take a second look to confirm that the Merc is NOT in motion.








Edit. The way the rear wheel is sitting on that curb was a little misleading. I saw stupid agressive camber.










_Modified by SoCal_SFVR6 at 2:38 AM 2-5-2010_


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: (brabusGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brabusGTI* »_










I'm really knit picking here...but this shot is ruined by the license plate frame bein broken...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yes, I'm crap at photoshop - but I gave it a go lol.


----------



## rapyoke (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hotshoe32)*

Bad call on the 4chan hotlink. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Gonna get a LOT of people in trouble at work... and it doesn't even show up!


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DurtyBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DurtyBunny* »_Bad call on the 4chan hotlink. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Gonna get a LOT of people in trouble at work... and it doesn't even show up!

My apologies. Fixed


















_Modified by hotshoe32 at 2:07 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

love that last massive pic. Its a bitch finding wallpapers for my new setup!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

























































_Modified by mavric_ac at 4:54 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

some audio porn
An nsx with ITBs at Tsukuba
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded
and another against a GTR
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Awesome NSXs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Guess this is some garage in Hong Kong, ****s ridiculous.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


































^^ what engine is in this car? or shall i ask what kind of car is it?


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I'd love to see a side hinged boot lid on that car.


----------



## Skoll (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_
^^ what engine is in this car? or shall i ask what kind of car is it?

If it was my money, I'd bet it was a DOHC Aston Martin V12.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## HotIron (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Hey Phunk, nice job getting Carson Lev's red '59 "redphin" on here. 
Anyway, Gene Winfield's truck:








and a nice Willys gasser








and to shake it up, the Noblesse gen 2 Fit


















_Modified by HotIron at 11:22 AM 2-6-2010_


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (om617952)*

clk dtm vert. nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rempel (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









nice to see an E30 in this crowd. i love zonda's more than the most people but 5 of them (maybe more), that's just wako


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Cafecbn (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Its rough but I like the steez
.








Skaters and stickers, we will never grow up


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










i am very unexpectedly feeling that. brings back memories of sweating that car in my youth, when it first came out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

time to contribute, some i found on adv1's flickr page


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ Nice!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## daniel silva (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_

















what the hell is it


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ninja_gaiden)*

tis a ruf ma-lady.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruf_CTR3


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AHFlynn)*

thank yee kindly gentlesir


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ninja_gaiden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja_gaiden* »_
what the hell is it

RUF CTR 3, the most badassed "Porsche" on the face of the planet.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Mercedes-Benz 300 SL prototype


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*








































































































[/CENTER]


_Modified by ferrari4life at 3:23 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*











































_Modified by Phunkshon at 11:45 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









wow


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, I'm not a massive 996 fan, but I wouldn't say no to that cab


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re:*


----------



## MAPLE SYRUP (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: (GTIGirlDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIGirlDriver* »_









































Too much FAP for this time of morning... slow down!!


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Re: (BOOSTAHOLIC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOOSTAHOLIC* »_
Too much FAP for this time of morning... slow down!!









NEVVVAAAHHHHH!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Re: (BOOSTAHOLIC)*

probably repost but


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

You live up north, it's wintertime...what to do?
Here are some stuff from VW - Audi Club Norwegen at ice-driving.
(Notice the Group A 80 quattro with 600hp setup and A2 drivetrain)
http://www.gatebilmedia.no/vid...m.wmv
(approx 10mins/100mb)


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re:*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ CRAAAAAAAP!



















_Modified by Phunkshon at 7:44 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Wow! I have never seen that before! That's at Retromobile, yes? 


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Mercedes-Benz 300 SL prototype


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Mk3j (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

did anyone else spooge to these pictures?


----------



## rapyoke (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rascal04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rascal04* »_


































my pants...they're ruined


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (babydubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *babydubz* »_

my pants...they're ruined

While it looks really nice, it's just a FWD 2.0T, not an RS6. Still appreciate all the work and the style selected. That's the grey paint from the Reventon, BTW. The owner had a hard time finding the code.


----------



## zwanzig_gti (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*

rs6 looks stunning.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
While it looks really nice, it's just a FWD 2.0T, not an RS6. Still appreciate all the work and the style selected. That's the grey paint from the Reventon, BTW. The owner had a hard time finding the code.

the manual tranny gave it away


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









I need one of these lifts (the blue thing) what do you call them?


----------



## johnnynumfiv (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
I need one of these lifts (the blue thing) what do you call them?

A common term for them is a quick lift, not sure where you would buy one though.


----------



## Cafecbn (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: (johnnynumfiv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnynumfiv* »_
A common term for them is a quick lift, not sure where you would buy one though.


http://www.projackent.com/ they are clients of mine here in Miami, battery powered, or compressor driven.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (UKGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UKGTI* »_ 











Any more info on this. this Duesenberg looks incredible


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bubbagti)*









http://www.supercars.net/cars/2480.html


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Cafecbn)*


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (UKGTI)*

Damn that Duesenberg SJ! If anyone watches HD theater you know what I mean.
Content:


----------



## turbo6 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shlaaa (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: (Cafecbn)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ninja_gaiden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja_gaiden* »_
what the hell is it

As AHFlynn stated earlier, it's a RUF CTR 3. Here's another few shots, and an AMS video of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV6yiJYPMGI


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shlaaa* »_http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y119/ecs323/feb116.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albu...4.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albu...3.jpg


gtfo.


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Derek Zoolander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Derek Zoolander* »_
gtfo.

+1


----------



## vee'snuts (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

DAMN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Cafecbn)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by TaaT at 2:24 AM 2-18-2010_


----------



## fanchao2008 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hotshoe32)*


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









This picture 100% reminds me of my favorite movie of all time!!!
























IMO....the Cannonball Run has nothing on this movie. I would watch this daily in the summertime as a little kid. Hell I still watch it all the time.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ I know. I wish I had more pics of it


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

Some UK shizznesssss


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (V.R.6.i.c.k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.6.i.c.k* »_Some UK shizznesssss


I drove past that car park last night, it's Kahn Design's. They had a Phantom coupe sat there in the snow. I felt sorry for it



















_Modified by Phunkshon at 9:00 AM 2-19-2010_


----------



## Cafecbn (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*









B7 A4 Avant TDI on Bags, I hope Audi incorporates the TDi program over here in the states.


----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Cafecbn)*

































http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4770654


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I think this Porsche Service Van's kinda cool.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Cafecbn)*


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*








HI RES PLEASE!!!


----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (Shlaaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shlaaa* »_
http://i4.photobucket.com/albu...4.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y119/ecs323/083.jpg

Why is this garbage in this thread?


_Modified by kingrukus at 3:16 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (kingrukus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingrukus* »_
Why is this garbage in this thread?


Why point it out and bring it up again? 
Just ignore it and it will go away.


----------



## Dkrieger (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (DedRok)*


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (bemtroch)*


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

got anymore of that 7?


----------



## Insomniax (Jul 22, 2005)

More info on pistonheads.
http://www.pistonheads.com/GAS...0&nmt=


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Insomniax)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (WannabeVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannabeVWguy* »_







HI RES PLEASE!!!

http://www.pistonheads.com/new...21533

Thanks to the poster for the Mini link.


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

Me at the track


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (bemtroch)*

http://www.platinummotorsport.com/gallery.html


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (bemtroch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bemtroch* »_
















MOAR!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ I think there are more photos earlier in the thread.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## dubbinit (Jun 17, 2005)

Info please^


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinit* »_Info please^

http://www.rodandcustommagazin....html


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Couple of old Continentals.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

HOLY MOTHER OF SUCK THAT'S AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

errrr I just spent 3 minutes staring at the Vette while making vRrrrrOooooOOooom noises.


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_errrr I just spent 3 minutes staring at the Vette while making vRrrrrOooooOOooom noises.









So that's the funny sound I heard from over the water http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
More Stingray here: http://www.driving-fun.com/for...13756


_Modified by Dianick at 1:23 PM 2/24/2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









Oh Warren, you're such a forum-tease *giggles*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol, sweet Mk2 /\


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
http://www.pistonheads.com/new...21533

Thanks to the poster for the Mini link.









this is like, the president of vw of america's car or something isnt it?
right?
i know the owner is somehow affiliated with vw.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## turbo6 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...Gotta love the snow pics...


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (turbo6)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_ 










something looks wrong with those wheels...


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (BTM)*

I dont know what it is but for some reason, this page makes me want an Exige.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## 79dubman (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (BTM)*

holy **** thats alot of lotus'.


----------



## Skoll (Aug 29, 2009)

I never thought I'd say this, but I'm sick of seeing Elises.








Here's its opposite.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Skoll)*

Ugh thank god...the Elise epidemic is over. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
















(its not black)
















































































family...


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Skoll)*

































































WTF?.....Sbarro Challenge III


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*











_Modified by Phunkshon at 7:49 PM 2-27-2010_


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Geez, BTM, we get it. Any of them yours?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_









Only a Seven(or Birkin or S1 etc etc etc) could be a weekend car for a Lotus owner... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Some of those were Exige's which I prefer over the Elise.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (barry2952)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barry2952* »_Geez, BTM, we get it. Any of them yours?

Nope, just love Lotus so all you haters back off!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Some of those were Exige's which I prefer over the Elise.
] 

Most were in fact Exiges http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Mixican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mixican* »_











Sombody crashed it, got out, and took a professional picture of the damage?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gstno1* »_

Sombody crashed it, got out, and took a professional picture of the damage?










haha yeah i know eh..pretty funny stuff

_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_
Most were in fact Exiges http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I just wish they where a tad bigger so when I'm older and can afford one i'd be able to fit in it.


----------



## Astronaut3000 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*









http://www.dimequarterly.tierr...shtml


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (Gstno1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gstno1* »_

Sombody crashed it, got out, and took a professional picture of the damage?









I am guessing that someone was just walking by when the crash happened.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_

I just wish they where a tad bigger so when I'm older and can afford one i'd be able to fit in it.

At 5'8" 175 I'm a perfect fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vbot (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*









whats the blue car in the back? my first thought was f40, but the lines are a little different. dont know if its just a body mod or a different car.


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vbot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vbot* »_ http://i48.tinypic.com/hv2wj4.jpg 
whats the blue car in the back? my first thought was f40, but the lines are a little different. dont know if its just a body mod or a different car.









It's a Venturi 400 GT, the first car sold with carbon brakes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

Boyd dropping knowledge :0


----------



## vbot (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Blackmilk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blackmilk* »_
It's a Venturi 400 GT, the first car sold with carbon brakes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks for the quick response http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
heres some pics


----------



## beefiveafour (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vbot)*

i has to change my pantz after this page.
























i took this one. i just love how the colors pop. wish i had a better camera sometimes.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Spotted these two earlier today. Audi R8 V10 (sounded nice when he set off)








Ferrari with license plate which sold for over $212,000


----------



## duke774 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: (Gstno1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gstno1* »_

Sombody crashed it, got out, and took a professional picture of the damage?









and with professional, you mean a normal picture with frames added and all the "candy buttons" set to maximum?








and pretty random picture, but i do like this interior:


----------



## rschlagbaum (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (beefiveafour)*

I know this isn't the pchop thread, but I thought I might be able to make the colors pop a little more. Nice pic to play around with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

hell yes http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rschlagbaum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rschlagbaum* »_










Wooaahh easy does it there big boy.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## aleexxxxx (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sbghms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbghms* »_
Wooaahh easy does it there big boy.

haha


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_
At 5'8" 175 I'm a perfect fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Midget.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Corbic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corbic* »_
Midget. 

Hardly. Care to contribute?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*



























_Modified by pat_ernzen at 8:41 AM 3-1-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


















Ok what the hell is going on under the hood of that subaru. Is that all vacume lines? Any Ideas????


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (H2oVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H2oVento* »_
Ok what the hell is going on under the hood of that subaru. Is that all vacume lines? Any Ideas????

If you are refer to what one can see in the middle, there are a lot of wires,
and they have used what I see as mil.spec. connectors. The reason for this
I would believe is that they can take a beat and a lot of heat, aswell as
being "idiot proof" and very well design for quick connect/release.
Per rules:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*









Hot shizz. And I don't even like jettas.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_











Ummm, YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

*Mavric_ac Hearts CCW Classics!*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

What kind of monitor giving you 2,726 x 1,818 pixels????? If not using one that does, please resize before posting.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bustov* »_What kind of monitor giving you 2,726 x 1,818 pixels????? If not using one that does, please resize before posting. 



Mozilla Firefox + FireVortex = autoresizing to fit your monitor.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bustov* »_What kind of monitor giving you 2,726 x 1,818 pixels????? If not using one that does, please resize before posting. 



mines 2440 X 1440 or something so all these pics look tiny


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

I game on my 24" WS 1920 x 1200 natrual res, surf on 19" reg just easier to read and most websites look better, using Opera suppose i should give Mo a look see


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

Mozilla Firefox + FireVortex = autoresizing to fit your monitor.










or just post a smaller size and link to a larger one, since not everyone is running firevortex or cares to run firevortex.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *n0rdicalex.* »_
or just post a smaller size and link to a larger one, since not everyone is running firevortex or cares to run firevortex.



...Or you can just whine about it when there's an easy, free solution to it.
No, you're right, everyone else should bend over backwards for YOU.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

...Or you can just whine about it when there's an easy, free solution to it.
No, you're right, everyone else should bend over backwards for YOU.












yeah really, we take the time to post the pics(I've been slacking) I don't really care if you don't like the resolution lol.



















































_Modified by mavric_ac at 1:06 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Chris.K (Jan 27, 2005)

_Modified by Chris.K at 1:48 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









Anybody know what OZ's those are?


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Hollagraphik)*

Look very similar to a "Turbo America" they used to offer.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbito)*

just saw one of these in person, quite possibly the most beautiful car on the road right now. 
























Is there anything BBS' don't look good on?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yep, they're stunning.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Whoa that black Vette! And the black CLK AMG on LMs!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_
Anybody know what OZ's those are?

They look like SL55AMG Stockers








When I scroll over at the photo you must be talking about the Evo, dunno but they are hot


_Modified by CoolWhiteWolfsburg at 9:35 AM 3-6-2010_


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

two things, one those are not the wheels he is referring to. He is talking about the wheels that clearly say OZ on them. Second, it is not an evo, it's a BENZ


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










YUh!


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_two things, one those are not the wheels he is referring to. He is talking about the wheels that clearly say OZ on them. Second, it is not an evo, it's a BENZ 



The Benz in question was a 190 EVO.








You're both right.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

^ wow


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click for a few more. Ai's car from Spirant.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Wanganrunner)*

this is Hot Shizz...


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

That looks horrible


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Mixican)*

that looks like that really smug looking lady, whats her name? camry lady? something like that


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (AHFlynn)*

I've seen that car a bunch of times out at the Scottsdale Pavilions. A lot of times he puts popcorn kernels down the pipes, so popcorn starts coming out of the hood. No joke.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (pat_ernzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat_ernzen* »_I've seen that car a bunch of times out at the Scottsdale Pavilions. A lot of times he puts popcorn kernels down the pipes, so popcorn starts coming out of the hood. No joke.

I wanna see a vid of that!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_this is Hot Shizz...









x2:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_








yes PLEASE!!!


----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


























High res please?
Pretty please?!


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_








\
Fap Fap Fap


----------



## Ev's (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
If you are refer to what one can see in the middle, there are a lot of wires,
and they have used what I see as mil.spec. connectors. The reason for this
I would believe is that they can take a beat and a lot of heat, aswell as
being "idiot proof" and very well design for quick connect/release.

Any idea why there's so many though?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Ev's)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ev’s* »_
Any idea why there's so many though?

EGT on every cylinder, a/f on every cylinder, water temp, oil temp, cylinder head temp.... the list goes on an on of what those could be for.... Those guys datalog EVERYTHING during a race.


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheIllusionistD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheIllusionistD* »_

High res please?
Pretty please?!
x9,000,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I _wish_ I had high res of them


----------



## BENJAMIN!! (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_ 

I'm wondering, what's your desktop background?


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BENJAMIN!!)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BENJAMIN!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BENJAMIN!!* »_
I'm wondering, what's your desktop background? 

I'd get banned if I posted it.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwjoem)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (vwjoem)*
































\


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nice pics Mavric. Saw an F430 spyder today. And a black Pagani Zonda roadster too. Pure porn. Too fast to get a pic




















_Modified by Phunkshon at 11:44 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Nice pics Mavric. Saw an F430 spyder today. And a black Pagani Zonda roadster too. Pure porn. Too fast to get a pic











thanks man








been slacking haha


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*









































anyone want to take a shot at id'ing the car on the right? I don't know what it is.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I like the M3 CSL Wagon


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

What exactly is this? I've seen one for sale when vacationing in Florida. I didn't get to look at it up close. 


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Brake Weight)*

BMW 8 Series


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

There used to be a blue 850 local to me. I really like them.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









Rear wheels in the front?


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*

this car looks photoshopped

_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_








Rear wheels in the front?


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (carguy88)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

copious amounts of win























































http://vimeo.com/9613771


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What wheels be those?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What wheels be those?


HREs I think, not sure the model though


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

















and the owner


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*

That's really pretty.


----------



## wat (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (TheIllusionistD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheIllusionistD* »_

High res please?
Pretty please?!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...es/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...es/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...es/l/


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

One day I hope one of my cars makes it in this thread

Also 

Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


----------



## c0mmon (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

^?????


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (babydubz)*

Love this car, when it goes down the track the wheels just tap the ground like it is communicating with the car gods in morse code.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (deucestudios)*

You don't see Cherokees like this that often. Usually CJs and Tacomas, an occasional Forerunner. I love it and want one. The thing with all the supercars posted here and this Jeep, is that you can use this thing to its full potential everyday if you so desired. The supercar, you'd need a track, unless you enjoyed running from the law regulary. 

_Quote, originally posted by *deucestudios* »_


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I literally LOL'd at the chick in the wheelchair pic. So much win.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Is that another mad Heffner creation? Looks fast.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

I really don't know which I like more the E30 M3 or the 240 below it. 
They're both sooooo perfect!


----------



## dmonday (Jul 22, 2009)

The chic in the wheelchair is "cold shiz" from the waste down.


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re:*









































More pics and info here: http://www.motoringexposure.co...posed


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonday* »_The chic in the wheelchair is "cold shiz" from the waste down.



Nice to know this site is attracting such a quality group of members.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

i was thinking the saaame thing Michael


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## OldOyster (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

is there a reason the wheelchair picture hasn't been deleted by a mod?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

















_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ 












_Modified by Rogerthat at 8:19 AM 3-13-2010_


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









What series are these from?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I think they're Renault Megane Renaultsport Trophy Race Cars


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *OldOyster* »_is there a reason the wheelchair picture hasn't been deleted by a mod?



I don't think there's anything wrong with the pic. 
She's cute (hot, whatever) and has wheels. 
The "cold shizz" comment however should've garnered a temp ban.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

sneaking that last one in there, are we


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caXc6fQtXpw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQljTvwBFIw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmIE7ibrdjM


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (c0mmon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0mmon* »_










more info please?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_
more info please?

lol


----------



## blueafro (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










What's the little one?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Dunno


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (dmonday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonday* »_The chic in the wheelchair is "cold shiz" from the waste down.

On a fast track getting this topic closed with funnies like this


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (Dianick)*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (The Gaboon Viper)*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (The Gaboon Viper)*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (The Gaboon Viper)*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (The Gaboon Viper)*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (The Gaboon Viper)*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (The Gaboon Viper)*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (The Gaboon Viper)*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (The Gaboon Viper)*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (The Gaboon Viper)*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (The Gaboon Viper)*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (The Gaboon Viper)*


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (The Gaboon Viper)*

Is this the Mad Max car? 

_Quote, originally posted by *The Gaboon Viper* »_


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Brake Weight)*


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (The Gaboon Viper)*

good, good stuff- all of it http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (leegf)*









































Sorry for the smallish pics


----------



## not_a_chick_car (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (The Gaboon Viper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Gaboon Viper* »_









WOW that's messed up! The wheels are pointed 4 different directions


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ I love that shot


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)

nice rides


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## vbot (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

ive seen this photo set before somewhere, is this from a movie shoot or something? which movie?








also, this is one of the best pages in this thread so far. mad max car is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vbot)*

vanishing point


----------



## vbot (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DubsesdA3)*

yeaaaa. thanks.

and 1 more vanishing point pic to add a little purpose to the post.


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vbot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vbot* »_yeaaaa. thanks.
and 1 more vanishing point pic to add a little purpose to the post.


Some screenshots, since the movie itself is Hot Hot Shizz:


----------



## dmonday (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

Quote, originally posted by OldOyster » 
is there a reason the wheelchair picture hasn't been deleted by a mod?


I don't think there's anything wrong with the pic. 
She's cute (hot, whatever) and has wheels. 
The "cold shizz" comment however should've garnered a temp ban. 
Its called internet sarcasm you babies. Quite being so sensitive, you do know what site you're on right? Go have feelings somewhere else.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (The Gaboon Viper)*












































_Modified by pontiac at 12:41 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonday* »_Quote, originally posted by OldOyster » 
is there a reason the wheelchair picture hasn't been deleted by a mod?


I don't think there's anything wrong with the pic. 
She's cute (hot, whatever) and has wheels. 
The "cold shizz" comment however should've garnered a temp ban. 
Its called internet sarcasm you babies. Quite being so sensitive, you do know what site you're on right? Go have feelings somewhere else.











Oh jeez...You've been here all of 5 minutes and are already making friends.
Way to go...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Not necessarily "hot shizz" per se, but I miss the prev. gen. CLK.








So much better looking than the current gen.


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Dianick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dianick* »_
On a fast track getting this topic closed with funnies like this










when i asked more info i wasnt being a dick i just wanted do know what her injuries were and if they were permeninet i myself am also in a wheelchair thats the reason i asked!


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*

That was the current gen CLK before it was replaced by the E-Class coupe


----------



## L8brker (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mixican)*

any body know what wheels these are i want them








* black zr1 *


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_


















That Fabia is HOT!


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I agree, that Fabia looks good. My GF's dad has one in that shape, but he uses it to lug gardening crap around in it.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_










I want more of the car in the background so I can post it in the "doin it wrong" thread


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_
I want more of the car in the background so I can post it in the "doin it wrong" thread

don't do that








it's not so bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_Not necessarily "hot shizz" per se, but I miss the prev. gen. CLK.








So much better looking than the current gen.









I am glad its done , wont miss the civic coupe esque looks from the rear quarter


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (lostmypassword)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lostmypassword* »_That was the current gen CLK before it was replaced by the E-Class coupe









Sorry, forgot that the current model isn't called CLK anymore.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## KINE-DUB (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









^ Those pink pants are hot shizz lol


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_
I am glad its done , wont miss the civic coupe esque looks from the rear quarter

I thought somebody had posted a picture of a stock Accord at first glance...


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_









I can't see anything wrong. Little help?


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAna3282* »_
I can't see anything wrong. Little help?


This is hot shizz, not "doing it wrong" if that's what you're thinking







I confuse them sometimes too.


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (TaaT)*

the 7's wheels absolutely BELONG on the 3... so hott.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_










MOAR?

_Quote, originally posted by *starbai* »_the 7's wheels absolutely BELONG on the 3... so hott. 



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pontiac* »_
MOAR?


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## iceman2.0 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

wheels look backwards? (on the yellow bimmer)


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (iceman2.0)*

From my post earlier today, embedded ROZAP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3PrGSmEGt0


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ Maurice Reeves builds some nippy VWs. Here's his Mk1 \/
























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj6YBdXQZMs


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

^ definitely belongs here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

This page is officially ON FIRE!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_This page is officially ON FIRE!











ya seriously, that toyota gave me a chubby


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj6YBdXQZMs

Proving that the 1.8T truly can nevAr Lose!


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (L8brker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L8brker* »_any body know what wheels these are i want them








* black zr1 *

CCW C12s I believe.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

_Modified by Galrot at 5:09 PM 3-19-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

so much win it's sacrilege


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VWRulez)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ Nice rally shots


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









Needs moar beige.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 3.5 CSL (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_










OMG so hot


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (3.5 CSL)*

Not sure if repost
http://www.youtube.com/svronin


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## kickinoutyo (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Gran Turismo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gran Turismo* »_








Needs moar beige.


















My Boss's GF Smurfj


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

not many wheels can look good on every car...love these!

































































_Modified by rabbito at 10:17 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (rabbito)*


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (UKGTI)*


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*458*




drool






















I love the black on black, plus the yellow calipers really make it look so hardcore!
WANTTTTTTT


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

*Re: (UKGTI)*









major spooge


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Repost: Approved!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (UKGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UKGTI* »_









Another cool bike


----------



## arkabal (Jan 24, 2010)

the bat bike?


----------



## DubbersReject (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (TaaT)*

sorry... i just think this looks f**kin hideous.









_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_


























as per rules... James Hetfield's Auburn Kustom


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (UKGTI)*


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (arkabal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arkabal* »_the bat bike?

The harrier - built by swedish bike builder Stellan Egeland, 
http://www.seservice.se/mainpage_en.htm


----------



## DubbersReject (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Neo)*

i was gonna guess bimota, but i guess i was wrong


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Same horizontal forks though (love that design!), at least you were close.


----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*FV-QR*

If you haven't read the article on Jalopnik.. you need to:
http://jalopnik.com/5500013/i-...y-car


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Barren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barren* »_If you haven't read the article on Jalopnik.. you need to:
http://jalopnik.com/5500013/i-...y-car









werd, great read.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_not many wheels can look good on every car...love these!


















































enkei racing rpf1's? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (om617952)*


_Quote, originally posted by *om617952* »_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Anybody know what color this is? I love it.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I very much doubt it is, but it reminds me of Aviator Gray. Someone'll be along to correct me soon lol


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, it is similar, but looks to have a bluish/green tint to it.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

OK, you owe me! lol
It's a Ferrari color called Grigio Medio. Trust me on this


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

And in another guise...


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_OK, you owe me! lol

Noted!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Video from inside it








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2A3ezX5IOo


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

love the mirror tint on race cars.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*









OK, so this is an aftermarket package that's available?
What's it called? More info?
Danka!


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

same car look at plates and wheels.


----------



## 1hotgolf (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (elmer fud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elmer fud* »_same car look at plates and wheels.
Yeah we got that.


----------



## NikolaMF (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (1hotgolf)*

Opel Lotus Omega (GB Vauxhall Lotus Carlton)


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I got the pics from here Michael. Sorry if it doesn't answer your questions.
http://www.lotustalk.com/forum...71807/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## NikolaMF (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## GTI JOE (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (NikolaMF)*

Rauh Welt Begriff customer Porsche 964.
3.8L, naturally aspirated, 57 seconds around Tsukuba, zipties and Uzi stencils



































_Modified by GTI JOE at 7:43 PM 3-24-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^^^ that 500E is so sick!!!!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (TaaT)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thats a bad ass dragster








Some factory pics.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_^^^ that 500E is so sick!!!!

x2! As well as the RS4!


----------



## gee-tee-eye_16v (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Son)*

my first post in hot shizz is e46 inspired


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (om617952)*


_Quote, originally posted by *om617952* »_








Looks like he has the frikking Batmobile parked in his garage


----------



## Cretzky (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: (om617952)*

Does anybody have more pics of this car? So sick.

_Quote, originally posted by *om617952* »_







[/url]


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VR6_Fahrer (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

From the Barber Motorsport Museum in Birmingham AL


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6_Fahrer)*

Hottest 458 I've seen yet (not my pic, though how I wish it were...)


----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (nickthaskater)*

the Red/Black wheel combo made me think of Mansell's '89 F1 car


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










This is the best ad against public transportation ever.


----------



## mojocoggo (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gambit420s)*


----------



## Kempton (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mojocoggo)*

http://video.fi.msn.com/watch/...u8ybb
little passat loop


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ YES


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (om617952)*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (bemtroch)*


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

can I just say how much I love this thread. Check it every day and it always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

thought this was cool,








here's a link to a higher res version if you want it as a wallpaper
http://img243.imageshack.us/im...0.jpg


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Wha?????








More info on these or the event?!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_Wha?????








More info on these or the event?!


Hope this helps

They are Lamborghini LM002's aka "Cheetah's" that have 7.2 litre marine V12's.... fun cars if ya ak me 

















and the gumball 3000, someday i WILL go on this. just have to raise the $30,000 entrance fee.. although totally worth it for 6 days of driving with the most exotic cars and famous people on the planet, and 6 nights of non stop partying (one year at the playboy mansion and one year at the sultans of brunei's castle), seriously trip of a lifetime
the website: http://www.gumball3000.com/
A video to get you hooked.... i know there are documentaries all the way from 1998 till now look em up if you have a spare 4 days and you will watch em all back to back
http://www.streetfire.net/vide...4.htm


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (oneskll)*


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dj_wawa)*


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

this thread never disappoints


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VWRulez)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Pueblorrado v4.0 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_









goot a side profile shot of this hoss?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *oneskll* »_
Hope this helps...


Sorry, I meant any info on these specific ones?
Didn't know anyone had prepped them for the Gumball, interested in more info on what was done to them, etc. 
Thanks!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## salvaterra (Sep 13, 2000)




----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

well tried to help... haha
I know they were team 105 in the 2005 gumball 3000, driven by Asif Qasim and Rik Bryan... and its a 1992 Lambo LM002 American.

















Thats about all the information i have on that one... maybe you can find more knowing the drivers and year
Some pictures from Gold Rush that my friend helped organize


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Pueblorrado v4.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pueblorrado v4.0* »_
goot a side profile shot of this hoss?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ Nice!


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

Dont know if its worthy, but my whip at a Vossen Wheels Photoshoot: 





_Modified by starbai at 10:44 AM 3-31-2010_


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (starbai)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 1hotgolf (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (starbai)*

I thoroughly enjoy your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *starbai* »_Dont know if its worthy, but my whip at a Vossen Wheels Photoshoot: 




_Modified by starbai at 10:44 AM 3-31-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

I really wish I could figure out how to take a picture like that....still can't quite get the panning technique down.


----------



## vwp1mp (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_I really wish I could figure out how to take a picture like that....still can't quite get the panning technique down.

Its quite simple really although hard to get some good shots when you really want them. Try this http://digital-photography-sch...jects 
A tip someone told me was for shooting cars was to try to use a shutter speed about on par with how quickly the car is moving. IE 60mph 1/60th shutter speed.
IMO yes, that accord is worthy. Hands down cleanest 8th gen accord ive seen to date. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vwp1mp at 6:52 AM 4-1-2010_


----------



## vwp1mp (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Pueblorrado v4.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pueblorrado v4.0* »_
goot a side profile shot of this hoss?


Heres the moneyshot


----------



## _Markus_ (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (om617952)*


_Quote, originally posted by *om617952* »_

Any more pics of the garage/ model car collection in the background?


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (_Markus_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Markus_* »_
Any more pics of the garage/ model car collection in the background?























Check the Ultimate Garages Thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Mixican)*


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

































Wish I could give credit to the photographer(s)/source(s), but I really don't know.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*









Where the crap is this?!?!
~M


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

^ what the heck is the white car under the fire hydrant??


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dj_wawa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj_wawa* »_^ what the heck is the white car under the fire hydrant??

I am assuming a Bertone design museum.


----------



## 626818 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dj_wawa)*

Not sure but probably the concept for the 1st generation Lotus Esprit?


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

No, the fire hydrant car is a Lamborghini Bravo. Very early Uracco-based Mid-engine 2+2 designed by Bertone.
Most of the cars here look like Bertone.
~M


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mojocoggo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mojocoggo* »_










Holy Cow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *oneskll* »_They are Lamborghini LM002's aka "Cheetah's" that have 7.2 litre marine V12's...

In the interest of accuracy, stock they came with the same 5.2 liter V12 that came in the Countach. There was a version produced with the larger marine engine, and this was called the LM004, only one was made.
The Cheetah was an entirely different concept vehicle made in the late-70s.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









http://desert-motors.com/cpg/d...10012


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pat_ernzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat_ernzen* »_








http://desert-motors.com/cpg/d...10012

i love your photography.
simply stunning.


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*FV-QR*

WOW, that Volvo!


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rukh* »_
In the interest of accuracy, stock they came with the same 5.2 liter V12 that came in the Countach. There was a version produced with the larger marine engine, and this was called the LM004, only one was made.
The Cheetah was an entirely different concept vehicle made in the late-70s.











Thanks, wasn't going to bother.


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (warrenW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warrenW* »_i love your photography.
simply stunning.

Thanks, man. I appreciate that.







Editing/uploading some new old shots right now. Probably post some in a bit.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (EvoIX)*

Seems like they are wealthy, but, curiously, can't even afford a proper t-shirt?


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2Carat* »_Seems like they are wealthy, but, curiously, can't even afford a proper t-shirt?


Casing the joint.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

*Dat hot shizz*


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Dat hot shizz (MrMook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrMook* »_









Bullet holes the size of matzoh balls, Mikey! I did a little research on the interschnitzel and found an explanation.

_Quote »_Hey guys, found you through my traffic counter regarding the shot up Prius. I was an extra on the film and can confirm that this is the Prius used in the upcoming movie "The Other Guys." I snapped a picture myself because I thought it was pretty cool.
There is a scene where me and another guy are walking down the street and this car comes darting around the corner and skids right in front of the bank entrance and comes to a stop. I was just an extra but I got to talk to one of the production guys about the car.
Now, I'm no car expert like many of you here but even I noticed that the Prius was launching as soon as the stunt man hit the gas and was handling the very narrow streets of downtown Manhattan way too well. It could not have been a stock Prius with fake bullet holes.
He said the Prius had a whole new engine and other modifications done to handle the sharp turns and basically it was just the Prius body. Seriously,you could drag race with this thing. The stunt driver was really amazing too. I had to keep a safe distance from the car while looking like I was crossing the street, because if it hit me I would have been launched to Staten Island. It was a fun time. I have a picture here that I snapped myself. You can see the bullet holes a little better. 

http://www.supraforums.com/for...17797


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002_ti* »_post pics of cars/trucks the you appreciate, local 










I miss that car, thanks for the memories!


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

Here's a shot of my 2011 Ralliart Sportback at MN Cars and Café this morning, with some freshly installed mods








More info here if interested - http://forums.thecarlounge.com...age=1


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (chandlerGTi)*


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Gates311)*

Posting your own car in the Hot Shizz thread, eh?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (MrMook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrMook* »_Posting your own car in the Hot Shizz thread, eh?









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (MrMook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrMook* »_Posting your own car in the Hot Shizz thread, eh?










Pretty sure this isn't the first time either, I'm not gonna go through all 8 billion pages of the thread to find it, but I'm pretty sure you posted the pic of you going around the track with the horsey in the passenger seat.... I like your car, don't get me wrong. But it's pretty lame to post your own car. I've got quite a few pics of my car that are awesome, but nope not gonna do it...
To keep on topic...
Savv's unveiling...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (MrMook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrMook* »_]









I don't know who is crazier...the guy riding that thing or the knucklehead standing behind it to snap a photo!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*



































_Modified by Phunkshon at 9:46 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Already posted this up in the local forum, but-- I parked next to this today at the hardware store.....


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Cort)*

^ awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *MrMook* »_Posting your own car in the Hot Shizz thread, eh?











_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
Pretty sure this isn't the first time either, I'm not gonna go through all 8 billion pages of the thread to find it, but I'm pretty sure you posted the pic of you going around the track with the horsey in the passenger seat.... I like your car, don't get me wrong. But it's pretty lame to post your own car. I've got quite a few pics of my car that are awesome, but nope not gonna do it...


Screw the haters, your cars are dope Gates. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Dear Subaru how come you haven't twin turbo'd the boxer 6?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_Dear Subaru how come you haven't twin turbo'd the boxer 6? 

I am assuming because of space constraints we don't even have a single turbo H6. The 3.0R fit pretty tight on the previous generation and I think heatsoak would be too much of a problem.

*This is for Cort.*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The Gaboon Viper)*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The Gaboon Viper)*


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## oshim (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Time for some proper Audi again...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ YES!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

zomg sex


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

^^^ I love Webb Bland's work


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Gotta love the AZ-1!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## no27 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









This car is a hoot on GT Legends... i love it.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (no27)*

I know this pic has been whored out like crazy but I came across a pretty high res version so here you go.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_I know this pic has been whored out like crazy but I came across a pretty high res version so here you go.

Thanks for that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (The Gaboon Viper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Gaboon Viper* »_










woot, personal photo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here's some more from that race:








































-Colin


_Modified by phryxis at 9:08 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Pic's with the PCGT and the train.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## victorr (May 18, 1999)

^Thank You^


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (victorr)*

Oh my!


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (MrMook)*


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

*Re: (The Gaboon Viper)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ cool


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (kyokoris)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (warrenW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warrenW* »_ s2kkzz


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (starbai)*

hot shizz has been taken over by s2k s I love it!


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Wellll someone like S2000s geez-laweezzzzz.
DON"T WNT TO BREAK THE RUELS>


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (pat_ernzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat_ernzen* »_Wellll someone like S2000s geez-laweezzzzz.
DON"T WNT TO BREAK THE RUELS>


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...NSX!


----------



## acvr6gti (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

i think my jdm intake surpassed its limits for the next six decades or so... more euro shiz pleaseeee


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

Best stance ever?


----------



## acvr6gti (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (brettnyt)*









better yet...


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (brettnyt)*

^ epic
Quite the S2000 and NSX kick huh?


----------



## ChillMobbin (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (sticky euro)*

,


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (starbai)*

@ starbai:
1. you are my hero.
2. ^ repeat
3. i love this place.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## spectre1.8t (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

^^^that looks like complete and utter sh*t with wheels/tires like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 











_Modified by spectre1.8t at 8:02 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I imagine it would be difficult to pick good wheels for that car, but that owner definitely achieved perfection with that one.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (spectre1.8t)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BENJAMIN!! (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: (BluMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluMagic* »_


















UW campus? when??


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## jamezwhite (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









higher res?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sorry, that's there was unfortunately


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

not to often vw's get posted but these Mk3 Jetta coupes are pretty sick imo


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


















SIDE SHOTS NOW


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Not seen any side views of it. Sorry.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

What's the green color on that BMW called? looks like VW's rave green.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Ive always seen this pics floating around only at a pretty low res though. Though some might enjoy the highres for the wallpaper


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









LOL, this is from my hometown. I just did cross-country skiing there at the track a few weeks ago.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## IaMsUpErMaN (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jamezwhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamezwhite* »_
higher res?

http://farm5.static.flickr.com...o.jpg
*Great Flickr Album! *
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


_Modified by IaMsUpErMaN at 4:55 AM 4-18-2010_


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (2002_ti)*

just curious what type of merc is this ? I want one bad!


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (oneskll)*

this thread just keeps getting better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## RedWagenGTI (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (oneskll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oneskll* »_just curious what type of merc is this ? I want one bad!









It's an SEC of some sort with the AMG widebody. Probably a 560SEC.


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: TCL hot shizz (RedWagenGTI)*


----------



## Leftlane1 (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

my fav old porsche http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










G'damn that got me so hard I think I may have done permanent damage to my wedding tackle.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_
G'damn that got me so hard I think I may have done permanent damage to my wedding tackle.



thhere was a really good article on it in Performance BMW a few months back. BMW never actually made an E28 like that, the guy custom fabbed the body work to make it look like the old 3.0csl and its got an e34 m5 powerplant


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (iadubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iadubber* »_









now theres something you dont see everyday... 
looks awesome!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
BMW never actually made an E28 like that, the guy custom fabbed the body work to make it look like the old 3.0csl 

http://www.mye28.com/viewtopic.php?p=595170


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click for more.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (starbai)*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I can see for ever


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nickthaskater)*

God Aston Martin makes some beautiful cars!!!


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Hollagraphik)*

where can i see more of that older gen. 7 series??


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

First current gen Maxima I've seen done right... looks sick...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

















first time seeing an e36 on P-Twists


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (starbai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *starbai* »_First current gen Maxima I've seen done right... looks sick... 


i saw this a few weeks ago, and almost made the decision to buy one, but i cant get over the fact that its FWD.


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (bombardi)*

yeap i hear ya! 
certified used G37 sedan maybe the next best thing then...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bombardi* »_
i saw this a few weeks ago, and almost made the decision to buy one, but i cant get over the fact that its FWD.



You know the car you're driving now is FWD too, right?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (bombardi)*









anymore pics or info on this car?


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_

























High res pretty please?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheIllusionistD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheIllusionistD* »_
High res pretty please?

I *wish* I had high res of them. They were just a random find, unfortunately








If I find any I'll post them.


----------



## MoldovaDIZEL (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*
























































BMW 900ISH HP
















dragracing.md


_Modified by MoldovaDIZEL at 8:04 AM 4-23-2010_


----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheIllusionistD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheIllusionistD* »_
High res pretty please?

Here's the image on his Flickr page - not sure how to get it in high-res though. Perhaps you could contact him and ask for it.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/b...2178/


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CJ Jack)*


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (GTurboI)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_








anymore pics or info on this car?


sorry man, that was the only pic. I wish i knew more also.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## vwp1mp (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
sorry man, that was the only pic. I wish i knew more also.

One quick google search of "twin turbo purple e34" yielded this. I never thought it would actually find the car haha.
































and his other cars








couple of links to some threads one of which is 90+ pages
http://www.bilforumet.no/prosj....html 
http://forums.bimmerforums.com...56223 







































_Modified by vwp1mp at 11:45 AM 4-23-2010_


_Modified by vwp1mp at 11:45 AM 4-23-2010_


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_

























I was In New York when and saw these picture being taken first hand
have a few of my own but they don't look as pretty as these



More?


_Modified by BUGSNSTONE at 9:59 AM 4-23-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ Cool spot!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (TaaT)*


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

my new wallpaper


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Stolen from post from Peloton over on another forum


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*









More R30 love, please!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfWW1rcpGok
http://www.project118.com/gall...shtml


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*

Best part about this car:








It's daily driven....My friend owns it and it lives about a 1/4 mile away


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_my new wallpaper


LOL this was mine for the longest time...Great pics


----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_
LOL this was mine for the longest time...Great pics

yeah its a great shot!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

I think this is the mustang that raced in the DTM series in the early 90's


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## BeverChakus (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









boyyoyoyoyoyoiinggg


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote »_









This guy was having a ton of issues at Long Beach last weekend.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn, anymore info? I can't even identify the model....


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Looks like some kind of 512bbi race car, or similar model.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_damn, anymore info? I can't even identify the model....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/carspotter/3753866914
High res


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hotshoe32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotshoe32* »_http://www.blogcdn.com/www.autoblog.com/media/2010/04/05srautlambrev.jpg
http://www.blogcdn.com/www.aut...v.jpg
http://www.blogcdn.com/www.aut...v.jpg
http://www.blogcdn.com/www.aut...v.jpg
http://www.blogcdn.com/www.aut...v.jpg
http://www.blogcdn.com/www.aut...v.jpg 

Awesome, that's here in Richmond







I saw that same Reventon at the Vancouver auto show, it's stunning.


----------



## Coldgreentea (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## The Gaboon Viper (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (Wanganrunner)*


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

I'm bored, so here's a quick tribute to my favourite road-going Porsche of all time, the 911 GT1-98 Strassenversion


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

This thread is amazing!!


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

Mazda Furai. The front "gills" are actually LED lights and same with the rear.


----------



## 1988montecarloss (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cuz that a real good shot








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that Mazda Furai sounds so sexy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4Xl0i4uNGU
the thing screams


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

I should be studying right now... oh well


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









See those tight jeans? They prevented him from making a speedy escape. Take note hipsters.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Kid Hobo)*









I like how they used the rotary symbol on the exhaust. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Dinosaur (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_
See those tight jeans? They prevented him from making a speedy escape. Take note hipsters. 

my jeans have 2% spandex. dick.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Dinosaur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dinosaur* »_
my jeans have 2% spandex. dick.

Not something that I'd say out loud...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Come Original (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
Not something that I'd say out loud...
Why?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Come Original)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Come Original* »_Why?

Because I don't wear girl pants?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (1.BillyT)*


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (VR6GTI72)*

*DROOL*









_Modified by autobahmer at 7:10 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (autobahmer)*


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (autobahmer)*







i think that's it for today


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

This brings back memories. When I 1st met my wife she was 18. She asked me why my car had 2 brake pedals.









_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_my new wallpaper


----------



## Dub_Theory (Mar 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Blank*

Deer/hog slayer mobile.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That pedal pic's cool.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Montreal Time.... 


























































_Modified by Deltac at 1:38 AM 4-30-2010_


_Modified by Deltac at 1:39 AM 4-30-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dj_wawa)*

































my dream city car


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click for more. I'm probably the only person on here who likes DR30s.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Spotted this earlier. It was outside a pre-Gum Ball party in London


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The organizer's Morgan. Apologies for the quality of the photos.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

That's a mean SOB there Warren. Also liked the Uno Turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Anyhow...










_Modified by WAUOla at 10:07 AM 5-1-2010_


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (audiphile)*

Uploaded my old photos to my Facebook today and I kept looking them over and over again. It was such a cool event for someone who was a hard core gr. B and especially Audi fan as a kid.
















































Edit: Oh, the same car was posted above. So cool.


_Modified by Son at 11:17 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Son)*

nice pics of the Quattro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
love the first one, you got flickr for a larger version?


_Modified by Deltac at 2:33 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (audiphile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiphile* »_









moarr!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (starbai)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (starbai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *starbai* »_
moarr! 

Unfortunately that's all I got







... found it on a *completely* unrelated google images search and it was too good not to post!


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_









Booooo two of thoes have paint on them!!!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_









Looks like he brought OSX Leopard back from the future into the eighties too


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*


























__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (starbai)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

There's just way too much hotness in this thread to comprehend any of it.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

GsR said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


 That is a tiny car too. I bet that is a riot to drive.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

this *****, i wanted the first post in the 200th page...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

200th page?


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

back to my subscriptions you go thread..


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Only $276 each too.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

A few pics from a recent bike ride... 




































































































There was a rather fetching Carrera GT inside the garage shown in the first pic, but it was way up on the lift and the shop guys were giving me funny looks for getting so close. It was nice to see that there's still one hanging around here in Vancouver though, I hadn't seen one in ages.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

is that alternator connected to the axle?


----------



## wat (Jan 31, 2010)

nickthaskater said:


> A few pics from a recent bike ride...
> 
> snip
> 
> There was a rather fetching Carrera GT inside the garage shown in the first pic, but it was way up on the lift and the shop guys were giving me funny looks for getting so close. It was nice to see that there's still one hanging around here in Vancouver though, I hadn't seen one in ages.


 Nice finds. Was this CGT the one you were talking about? Looks like you were at Weisach. 


















There should be a few more here in Vancouver though.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

wat said:


> Nice finds. Was this CGT the one you were talking about? Looks like you were at Weisach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is and I was. I always try to stop by on my weekly ride.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

I want this! Awesome! 



Son said:


>


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Audi R8 GT at Wörthersee today


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

I have to watch this thread...


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Mange3586 said:


> I have to watch this thread...


 agreed, guess I should make a contribution *edit hmmm, this board really made my pics small...* 

















































































































































very hot shizz right here 










and last but not least...


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

".... this morning, the stolen ZR1 was recovered just south of the border......"


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

An absolutely perfect set of wheels for the F50...




























God that car is amazing.


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

Subscribed


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

loxxrider said:


> agreed, guess I should make a contribution *edit hmmm, this board really made my pics small...*


 Looks like Russo and Steele.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Barrett Jackson


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Some that I took at Winged Warrior on Saturday:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

newly subscribed


----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)

danny_16v said:


> newly subscribed


 Post a pic if you're going to comment.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

loxxrider said:


>


 Please do not Spyker. hmmm, it's a verb now.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

worth_fixing said:


> Please do not Spyker. hmmm, it's a verb now.


 It's like Smurf.


----------



## mkvjosh (Aug 19, 2007)

suscribed


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## RS-Karl (Jan 22, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


Oh waow, a California look.... Skoda.


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

More pics and info here.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


I bet this guy would like it:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

RS-Karl said:


> Oh waow, a California look.... Skoda.


Wartburg 353


----------



## RS-Karl (Jan 22, 2007)

TaaT said:


> Wartburg 353



Ooops, I was wrong calling it a Skoda, my mistake!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pb125 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

wow best karrousel photo ever


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Insomniax (Jul 22, 2005)

Bubble arched MKII's and the Karussell in the same breath, I


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

pb125 said:


>


win!!! Gc8 ftw - any background story?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Stupid question, but is this new vBulletin resizing pictures automatically, and if so - is there a way to access the original files?


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Yes it is. Just right click and save. You'll get the original size. Or copy paste the URL path into your browser to see the original size.


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

That Turbo is sexy as hell. I think i found Heaven...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

FapFest 2010








replica e30 m3 vert


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Niiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click Click


----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)

Can't find anything wrong with this car:


----------



## Blue Vdub (Oct 26, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

mavric_ac said:


> a lot of E30 M3s


Just amazing!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## RS-Karl (Jan 22, 2007)

pb125 said:


>


The guy who does those wire-cars is named Benedict Radcliffe.

My favourite was the Countach he did.


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

RS-Karl said:


> The guy who does those wire-cars is named Benedict Radcliffe.
> 
> My favourite was the Countach he did.


Wait so that's actual wire? I thought it was a clever photoshop lol.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

dont know if photoshops are allowed but if so heres an interesting contribution:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

yeah, I would drive it just like that


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

from Sebring 12hr


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

danny_16v said:


> yeah, I would drive it just like that


x2


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

CJ Jack said:


> Post a pic if you're going to comment.





ohhhhhhhhhmygod what are these wheels? please tell me they exist outside the world of CGI.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry, i had to


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

initiation said:


> ohhhhhhhhhmygod what are these wheels? please tell me they exist outside the world of CGI.


On the Audi? Those are actually wheel fans. Custom done by Audi pretty much as ground effect on that car. (used to evacuate air from under the car more than cool the brakes)


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Wanganrunner said:


> Click



Here's a similar car, although its the previous gen:


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3287486


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

initiation said:


> ohhhhhhhhhmygod what are these wheels? please tell me they exist outside the world of CGI.


they're porsche tequipment fuchs:

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/05/10/porsche-offering-sport-classic-pdk-steering-wheel-retrofits-for/

per rules:










(src: http://www.flickr.com/photos/julienmahiels/4627732576/)


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Oh my!


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

those almost look like little model cars


----------



## Mike_Honcho (Jan 4, 2009)

QWKDTSN said:


>


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Went on a bike ride just now and what do I see parked at the nearby grocery store.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Son said:


> Went on a bike ride just now and what do I see parked at the nearby grocery store.


A stock car that costs too much?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## duke774 (Dec 26, 2009)

iDance said:


> A stock car that costs too much?


ok, so from now on, we are not gonna allow any "stock" super/hyper whateva cars posted if they are stock :banghead:


----------



## dontblockthebox (Dec 4, 2007)

iDance said:


> A stock car that costs too much?


Your opinion is not valued here. 

Leave.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Cool pics!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

dontblockthebox said:


> Your opinion is not valued here.
> 
> Leave.


Nice try.


----------



## esrballa (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


>


same car?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

I think you're right.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## greatfox (Mar 5, 2005)

Phunkshon said:


> I think you're right.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

That was the only picture of it


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Imaginary Rep to whoever posted the DS up above.


Click for another shot of this....thing:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

needs moar low


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ I like that.


----------



## OldOyster (Nov 20, 2006)

loxxrider said:


>


Very nice.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

more bentley speed 7 please!

speed 7 > speed 8 *



*looks


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Dagabond (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

n0rdicalex. said:


> more bentley speed 7 please!
> speed 7 > speed 8 *
> *looks


Bentley Speed 7?

And to follow the rules:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BooberC2S (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## dontblockthebox (Dec 4, 2007)

iDance said:


> Nice try.


Tell you what, since you're so confident in yourself, why dont you leave and start a poll thread- "Is my trolling of the hot shizz thread appreciated by TCL". Tell me how it goes.


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


> I think you're right.





greatfox said:


>


just uploaded today:










sauce: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4650550308/


----------



## rs4guy (May 9, 2010)

starbai said:


>


YESSSSSS i love it


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Great work, leegf :thumbup:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

these wouldn't be my choice of wheels


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Lamborghini store in the local mall...



















There was a Superleggera in there as well, but the photo was blurry as hell :thumbdown:


----------



## shake_n_bake (Jul 7, 2009)

Most older cars look horrible with modern wheels, but that looks incredible :thumbup:


----------



## SleeperPrelude (Sep 24, 2005)

iDance said:


> Nice try.


Seriously dude, you might be the biggest douche on this forum.





dontblockthebox said:


> Tell you what, since you're so confident in yourself, why dont you leave and start a poll thread- "Is my trolling of the hot shizz thread appreciated by TCL". Tell me how it goes.


 
x2


(in keeping with the rules of this thread, edited to add pics)


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

nickthaskater said:


> Lamborghini store in the local mall...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


went there today. its a white LP640 Versace Edition and a yellow LP 560-4 there now.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

nickthaskater said:


> Lamborghini store in the local mall...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bit unusual for a mall--is it a dealership or an apparel counter?


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

iDance said:


> That's a bit unusual for a mall--is it a dealership or an apparel counter?


Here's some info:

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/05/14/lamborghini-goes-retail-launches-third-boutique-in-vancouver/

I've been there myself too, and the mall is actually not in Vancouver, it's in Richmond, one of the satellite communities to Vancouver.


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## jayownz (Aug 31, 2006)

shake_n_bake said:


> Most older cars look horrible with modern wheels, but that looks incredible :thumbup:


Everything before the comma was spot on...


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

Saaboteur said:


> Here's some info:
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2010/05/14/lamborghini-goes-retail-launches-third-boutique-in-vancouver/
> 
> I've been there myself too, and the mall is actually not in Vancouver, it's in Richmond, one of the satellite communities to Vancouver.



funny thing is. that shop in the mall used to be a Ferrari/Maserati boutique store. exact location.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Phunkshon said:


>



its cool when someone posts something as cool as this, and i can say that one of my friends designed it (the livery, also worked on the car).


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

shake_n_bake said:


> Most older cars look horrible with modern wheels, but that looks incredible :thumbup:





jayownz said:


> Everything before the comma was spot on...


lemme try to fix that...


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

My usual. Click for more.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

^^amazing


----------



## ReflexJettaVR6 (Jul 6, 2004)

Is that a Nova CL in the background?!


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

pat_ernzen said:


> Bentley Speed 7?


 doh! for the longest time, i thought the first gen of the speed 8, was called a speed 7. instead of its real title: bentley EXP speed 8.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

I think the matte paint trend can go away now...officially overdone.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

om617952 said:


>


 
diesel power FTW


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

nickzom said:


> diesel power FTW


 Brabus E65. 6,5 litre 450hp gas gussling n/a v8


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

umm, there is black smoke in first pic


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

nickzom said:


> umm, there is black smoke in first pic


 looks like a bit 

here's a cool benz diesel video though, with a bit of black smoke:laugh: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORPWDn2UD6s


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

Shizz from North of the Border. 














































*Rental from Down Under *  



















:beer: 
G


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

mavric_ac said:


>


 this is a whole new level of awesome!


----------



## Dagabond (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

mike minnillo said:


> this is a whole new level of awesome!


 x2. Saw it in London last month. 










Nice pics BTW Mavric. :thumbup:


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

mavric_ac said:


>


 looks like the daily beater gets parked outside :laugh: 

obligatory contribution:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


> Nice pics BTW Mavric. :thumbup:


 Thanks man! All the stuff you've been posting has been making me feel lazy for not contributing. You've been posting some great stuff as always too.:beer: 










nice and dirty GTO


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Glad I made you feel lazy lol. That dirty GTO is


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Farewell Mercury.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

changing it up a bit. Some clean B13s


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Phunkshon said:


>


 looks like there is a bit of stretch on those tires on one of the holy grail of cars... im suprised TCL hasn't imploded. :laugh:


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

mavric_ac said:


>


 doin it right :thumbup: 










sauce: http://www.flickr.com/photos/plewandowski/4670095118/sizes/l/


----------



## Robb12 (Jan 29, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


>


 did someone drop their ice cream?? :sly:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Robb12 said:


> did someone drop their ice cream?? :sly:


 
WTF are you talking about?


----------



## I once had a jetta (Jul 12, 2005)

nickzom said:


> WTF are you talking about?


 I think he means the reflection on the rear bumper - the post processing on the picture (HDR) made it look like someone dropped their custard all over the rear (so to speak)


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

leegf - it's saying it's a private album?


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


> leegf - it's saying it's a private album?


 strange- try this one. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/plewandowski/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

That works, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


>


 F*ck yes...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Cafecbn (Jun 18, 2002)

vwjoem said:


>


 more of the rolls!


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

Interesting use of a frame


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

x2 on the Rolls!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


>


 Cool to see one of Jameson's photos pop up in this thread. :thumbup: I've known the kid for years and his photography has come a long way. And that's such a cool car. I talked to the owner about shooting it for the mag, but haven't been out to cars and coffee in months, so I haven't seen him.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Can you identify it?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rompre (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Dagabond (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

barry2952 said:


> Can you identify it?


 Its a Jag right?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Mike_Honcho (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Ernie McCracken (Nov 4, 2009)

Most of these cars wouldn't survive a school parking lot intact. Here's a zombie killing restomod cherokee chief complete with 6.1 hemi. Monster build thread here, but with an annoying twist at the end.


----------



## Mike_Honcho (Jan 4, 2009)

This was the first supercar I ever had the chance to ride in when I was 15 as a very close friend of the family owned it and sadly killed himself in. The car was an absolute monster and I had never felt a car accelerate that hard nor go as fast before, and I have never seen one since.


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

Mike_Honcho said:


> This was the first supercar I ever had the chance to ride in when I was 15 as a very close friend of the family owned it and sadly killed himself in. The car was an absolute monster and I had never felt a car accelerate that hard nor go as fast before, and I have never seen one since.


 Imperial Palace Car Museum?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

^ goddamn:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

That Audi!!!  

Is that Audi 100 ?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Love those Mercedes shots Phunkshon same with that Audi om617952!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

XJ13


----------



## engi (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

Schmoke and a Chopper?


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


>


 OMG so awesome!!!!  The Waxenberger is a replica, though. The only real one left is in a Finnish car museum.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Son said:


> OMG so awesome!!!!  The Waxenberger is a replica, though. The only real one left is in a Finnish car museum.


 Thats S-class is bad! What are the specs on it? Just widened?


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Historix Japan 2010. Click for more.


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

Some sick cars in here. :thumbup:


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

konigwheels said:


> Thats S-class is bad! What are the specs on it? Just widened?


 The cars are an S 63 AMG showcar and a 1971 300 SEL 6.8 AMG 
Press release here: http://is.gd/cHAJ6


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


> The cars are an S 63 AMG showcar and a 1971 300 SEL 6.8 AMG


 Both are awesome, but the 300 SEL 6.8 AMG "Waxenberger" racecar is a replica M-B's made only now. They wanted to buy the only Waxenberger in existence from a Finnish businessman a long time ago already, but he didn't sell it. Now the guy's dead, the car is owned by his son and it's on display in a car museum not far from where I live. Here are some pics I took of it. 
















































The owner wanted to buy one of AMG's racecars and they agreed to build a street legal, slightly detuned version for him. Here's a 1971 article about it: http://www.m-100.cc/6point3/magazines/roadtest_jan1971/index.html


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Cool. Thanks for the info/pics. Sweet car.


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

More from the same event. Click Click.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Oh, one more of the Waxenberger.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Cafecbn (Jun 18, 2002)

Rob Dyrdeks New Toy!


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.supercars.net/gallery/119513/2431/934254.jpg[IMG]
[img]http://www.supercars.net/gallery/119513/2431/934207.jpg


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice shot of that car, Son. Mercedes has just released more of the other cars.


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

Rossion Q1 (refined Noble M400?)










I've seen and heard a silver one around here that definitely grabs attention.


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

As usual, clickable.


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

It's 1,200 hp too.


----------



## Egytuner (Nov 14, 2006)

With the "CL" front too :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Cool :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## flylwsi (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JB#3709 (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

wow:thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## sit on my face (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

How the hell was this thing built? The grille looks homemade and is asymmetrical, and those corner lights are literally a square peg in a round hole


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

That just looks to be one that's had a rather rough (or fun) life.










There's a clean one for you.


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click for more:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

Anyone name the track?



Phunkshon said:


>


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Darkness said:


> Anyone name the track?


Nurburgring, I think?


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

mavric_ac said:


>


They killed that ZR1 with that absolutely stupid paint scheme :banghead: :thumbdown:


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

Buickboy92 said:


> They killed that ZR1 with that absolutely stupid paint scheme :banghead: :thumbdown:


It's vinyl, and it was just for some event.


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

Been following this thread for months now. Love it. Daily stop to catch up on car pr0n. 

Here's my first post, hope it works nicely. Car is a very rare CLK AMG DTM Cabriolet. A couple summers back, I was vacationing in LA when we stopped off at Autobooks - Aerobooks in Burbank. as we were leaving, caught sight of the distended arches of this car. The owner, an old dude, was just getting out, so we ended up chatting for half an hour about the car. Amazing machine. The car is number 1 of 100. How do you make a CLK63 Black Series look ordinary? Put it up next to one of these!


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

Here are a few other shots of some rareties I've spotted over the years, most of them from various visits to the UK, both on the street and at the Goodwood Festival of Speed (which is a MUST for any serious car / racing buff). 

Finally, a couple shots of more local cars, including one of my S2000 (even though I know it's bit of a faux pas to post pix of one's own car) and a nice shot of an STi from when they first came out. I was at a junkyard and spotted the STi as we were leaving.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Darkness said:


> Anyone name the track?


 Looks like the Nurburgring (GP circuit).


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

nickthaskater said:


> Looks like the Nurburgring (GP circuit).


it is. you can see the new rollercoaster they built in the background.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Saaboteur said:


> Been following this thread for months now. Love it. Daily stop to catch up on car pr0n.
> 
> Here's my first post, hope it works nicely. Car is a very rare CLK AMG DTM Cabriolet. A couple summers back, I was vacationing in LA when we stopped off at Autobooks - Aerobooks in Burbank. as we were leaving, caught sight of the distended arches of this car. The owner, an old dude, was just getting out, so we ended up chatting for half an hour about the car. Amazing machine. The car is number 1 of 100. How do you make a CLK63 Black Series look ordinary? Put it up next to one of these!


Actually, all DTMs are labeled that way ("One out of 100"). Personally, I think the Cabriolet version completely ruins the car, but still a cool, rare sighting. Shot and rode in a coupe a while back. Seriously impressive car.

From a shoot I did the other day. Notice that it has a license plate. :thumbup:


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Saw my first SLS on the streets yesterday too. 100x better looking in person imo.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## alexmonte (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

not a fan of the colour but this is definitely pretty cool


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

HAWT!!:what:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

mavric_ac, i like where your head is at. thanks for that.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

this must of been scary


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## karkov (Jun 22, 2010)

some of the best from Portugal


----------



## little.one.der (Feb 3, 2008)

mavric_ac said:


> http://i46.tinypic.com/6ynols.jpg


Can you tell me more about this track? Where is it? Looks like too much fun.


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

Where is this?


----------



## Cafecbn (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

PineappleMonkey said:


> Where is this?


x3!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry guys, I don't know.. Maybe make a thread and ask?


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

mavric_ac said:


>


Pikes Peak Hill Climb is Sunday btw, I'll be posted up Devils Playground


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mavric_ac said:


>



:heart:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

BTM said:


>


That thing looks like a 4 foor 5.0 Mustang


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

mavric_ac said:


> [
> this must of been scary


Indeed!  Looks like something just _awful_ has happened or is about to happen. But, WTF? Would somebody more knowledgeable than me mind explaining just what sort of mechanical catastrophe I'm seeing here? 

I've seen ridiculous tire stretch, but _wheel_ stretch ? C'mon...


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

I was thinking the inside bead just failed, and we're seeing the tire as its turning inside out.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I believe you are incorrect. It appears that the outside bead has failed and the tire has simply slid sideways exposing the tapered wheel, but still retained on the wheel by the inside bead.


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

That series of photos is of the legendary Gilles Villeneuve. If you don't know of him, I suggest you google or wikipedia him up. He died in '82 in a crash in practice at an F1 race, and that is why the track in Montreal is named after him. 

He's best known for his daring and bravery behind the wheel, along with his integrity as a racing driver. That particular photo with the tire falling off his car is from the '79 Dutch GP. Here's a link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1979_Dutch_Grand_Prix

But the ultimate Gilles Villeneuve has to be his duel with Rene Arnoux for second place at the '79 French GP. Youtube that up!


----------



## no27 (Apr 28, 2006)

TooDub said:


> Indeed!  Looks like something just _awful_ has happened or is about to happen. But, WTF? Would somebody more knowledgeable than me mind explaining just what sort of mechanical catastrophe I'm seeing here?
> 
> I've seen ridiculous tire stretch, but _wheel_ stretch ? C'mon...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnpf_9bAUu8


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

Saaboteur said:


> That series of photos is of the legendary Gilles Villeneuve. If you don't know of him, I suggest you google or wikipedia him up. He died in '82 in a crash in practice at an F1 race, and that is why the track in Montreal is named after him.
> 
> He's best known for his daring and bravery behind the wheel, along with his integrity as a racing driver. That particular photo with the tire falling off his car is from the '79 Dutch GP. Here's a link:
> 
> ...


"... On lap 51, just after passing the pits, Villeneuve's left rear tyre exploded causing him to spin. He regained control to begin one of the wildest laps in history. He drove an entire lap on two tyres, the right front was in the air and the left rear was shredding rubber and sparking with the pavement. Reaction was mixed. It was either an act of the ultimate competitor not wanting to give up or an irresponsible, emotional decision. Either way he was out as his suspension was too damaged to rejoin the race. "










Thanks guys, thought it was something like answer 1 or 2, and then along comes a 4 post n00b and _nails_ it! Off to look at the video. :thumbup:

edit: the video is amazing & a *must see* if you're into ODD trivia :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Gilles, more than almost anyone, makes me proud to be a Canadian.


----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)

World's First Dragster! 


























other stuff:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

Ah, signal green does indeed make everything better.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

ElectroMike said:


>


WOW! More info/specs/pictures?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## engi (May 5, 2009)

Son said:


>


Holy....what an amazing shot! Anyone know what those light streaks are?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

engi said:


> Holy....what an amazing shot! Anyone know what those light streaks are?


Rays of gayness.

But seriously, a slow shutter and someone (or quantity thereof) with a light.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

Phunkshon said:


>





thats siiiiick


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

iDance said:


> WOW! More info/specs/pictures?



I think this is the race-taxi. www.race-taxi.ch

Rebodied Porsche 993 turbo/VW T1 with 993 drivetrain, incl. the 4WD system.

Nice clip of the beast: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKV9PVHw2xA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


>


Daddy Likes.... :thumbup:


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

mavric_ac said:


>


Classic Lotus :thumbup:


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

engi said:


> Holy....what an amazing shot! Anyone know what those light streaks are?


LED throwies maybe?


----------



## aceclimber722 (Sep 6, 2003)

It kinda looks like bottle rockets or something like that....Idk


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

looks more like bottle rockets to me, throwies would leave solid lines wouldn't they ??


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Murph5000 (Jun 29, 2010)

*First post*

My first post here - hope you guys enjoy a few pics I've shot.


----------



## Murph5000 (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

skydive_007 said:


> looks more like bottle rockets to me, throwies would leave solid lines wouldn't they ??


Good point, maybe they had some bottle rockets tied to some fishing line or something.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

some sick pics there murph :thumbup:

heres some from 0-60mag RAUH-Welt


----------



## xnoitaNx (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

om617952 said:


>


OMG I think I came! Doesn't get any more perfect than that.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

I bet no one likes this but me, but I posted it anyway. Click for more.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

and in all of its stockness, still a pretty sexy car


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

xnoitaNx said:


>


 I'd love to see that with a slightly smaller wheel diameter and a bit less tuck, because otherwise, that's ****ing awesome. The wheel design itself is very cool (does anyone know what they are?) and that's a seriously clean 2-door conversion (or is it a chop? either way...)


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Loving that red Audi shot


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Nice!


----------



## badass (Mar 6, 2004)

nickthaskater said:


> I'd love to see that with a slightly smaller wheel diameter and a bit less tuck, because otherwise, that's ****ing awesome. The wheel design itself is very cool (does anyone know what they are?) and that's a seriously clean 2-door conversion (or is it a chop? either way...)


Its legit










http://www.300cforums.com/forums/chrysler-300-picture-media-post/82619-2-door-coupe.html


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## xnoitaNx (Nov 25, 2009)

here are the guys that built the 300 coupe-
http://www.halosupercars.com/web/?page_id=51
Wheels are USW.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

damn ! that 300 is some work !

love this thread


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

my E30 almost made it into hot shizz


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

mavric_ac said:


>


Just discovered these are both Estonian E34's, one of the best looking ones here as well.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Phunkshon said:


>


more pics about this please


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

I honestly can't remember where I got them from. If I come across any others I'll post them for you.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

the new Veyron


















this pic is pretty epic


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

AHFlynn said:


> heres some from 0-60mag RAUH-Welt


Summer 2010, great issue. :thumbup:


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

18thHole said:


> Summer 2010, great issue. :thumbup:


i cant wait to get it. college had me so broke i missed the spring issue


----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)

:laugh:








































MOAR info:http://www.superchevy.com/features/0502sc_1969_chevy_camaro/index.html


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Daihatsu Charmant. Click for more.


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

AHFlynn said:


> some sick pics there murph :thumbup:
> 
> heres some from 0-60mag RAUH-Welt


big up to berno (a vwvortexer) on his pics makign TCL.....keep it up

support your fellow vortexers

0-60mag.com


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

ohsnappe2 said:


> big up to berno (a vwvortexer) on his pics makign TCL.....keep it up
> 
> support your fellow vortexers
> 
> 0-60mag.com


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

^ That looks like two fat chicks racing to the buffet line...


----------



## isuki (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## usd2brich18t (Nov 4, 2005)

isuki said:


>


was this pic taken in the philippines? plates look familiar...


----------



## isuki (Dec 13, 2004)

usd2brich18t said:


> was this pic taken in the philippines? plates look familiar...


Yup they're here in the Philippines...SL65 Black and a Ruf RT12 in a carwash in Makati


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

bizybyker said:


> ^ That looks like two fat chicks racing to the buffet line...


:laugh:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## karkov (Jun 22, 2010)

STronic said:


>


love that pic!! brutal!!


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh beautiful TR5, how do I love thee? Let me count the ways...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

nice shot



om617952 said:


>


----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.autotraderclassics.com/c...tml:uShipController.init&conversationId=13429


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Unveiling of the Ferrari 458 Italia Challenge, taking place right now.

























http://www.teamspeed.com/forums/458...-ferrari-458-italia-challenge.html#post662559


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

such nice booty! unforgettable.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

Drove the E82 for 2 days, love this car.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Cool. I'm a fan of those.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

some guy on bimmerforums boss's 600hp E55 AMG


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ sweet


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

These are from one of the first rolls of film I have ever shot. Pictures were taken on an early 70s Canon FTb with a 50mm lens. I don't have money for a DSLR, but I make due with my free 35mm lol. It'll take a lot of film and developing costs to catch up to the cost of a DSLR!

Here's a '58 Bonneville I saw in town:

























My dad's old '82 Nighthawk that lives in our barn after I cleaned it:

























The BattleRabbit and the 356:









The stupid line in those pictures is from the developer/film.... I had the camera professionally serviced before I used it and no other roll I shot so far has had an error like that....


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Strada 16V Turbo


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## user4815 (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

The blue 997 is a Turbo that has the Chrono Sport package and some other, aftermarket tuning package. The plate was updated from the previous PWR-690 (referring to 690Nm of torque that the engine gives momentarily with the Chrono Sport package) when he added the aftermarket tuning package.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Great shot :thumbup:


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

Phunkshon said:


> /\ Great shot :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

i need an FD


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

last few 

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b189/gurbaj/gebs.jpg


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

^best post ever!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## wolverinejoe80 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Withidlehands said:


> ^best post ever!


 x2. Mavric owns this thread (when he can be bothered to post....) 











The album for that satin GT3 RS: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624495685932/


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


> x2. Mavric owns this thread (when he can be bothered to post....)


 
haha hey hey I'm a busy person these days. I have less time to scour the internet for pics


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

anyone know what this is?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

i love these colours


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

last set of pcars for now


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Kenito (Oct 14, 2005)

What wheels are these two?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Kenito said:


> What wheels are these two?


 Two? Doesn't it have four?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

water werks?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 funny, that was in the DIW thread a while ago... should of probably stayed there too:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 Hory Carp


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## AtlasD3Miami (Dec 17, 2004)

Kenito said:


> What wheels are these two?


 Alloy Technic on the E92.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## stolenface (Aug 15, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 gross.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## stolenface (Aug 15, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 hope he never encounters a crub, well rather I hope he does.


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

mavric_ac said:


> last few


 any more info or pics of this rx7?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

To think I have the mini-cruiser that started as this bike's twin. I don't love it but I admire the simplicity. 

















I love turbo bricks.


----------



## Kenito (Oct 14, 2005)

AtlasD3Miami said:


> Alloy Technic on the E92.


 Thanks


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Phunkshon said:


>


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Kenito said:


> What wheels are these two?


 These are Linea Corse 818s...not sure of offset but I'm pretty sure they are 19x8.5 fronts and 19x10 rears


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frpHel6gwwM


----------



## Kenito (Oct 14, 2005)

BTM said:


> These are Linea Corse 818s...not sure of offset but I'm pretty sure they are 19x8.5 fronts and 19x10 rears


 Thank you


----------



## vr6fun (Oct 19, 2002)

I love the classics 









replica Jaguar XJ13 









an original AC Cobra...one owner since the 60s and regularly entered into hillclimbs


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## little.one.der (Feb 3, 2008)

i can haz turbo busa?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOWhtVuccMI&feature=channel


 I used to work in the shop that assembled the tire warmers used on that Hayabusa.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

I love the little NASCAR joke in the bottom right of the GT3/R8 picture. Classic.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## kevinGTI02 (Apr 26, 2005)

I dont know any details on this but damn, it looks good. Apparently tuned by a company called speedART. May be old news to some, but to me its new


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Holy crap on a stick, that looks outstanding. I So wish the Silvia came state side... Oh well.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

BMW Art Car Photo Contest Winner (taken by Rick Dole from a helicopter at LeMans) (Car entered by Jeff Koons)


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Some of these may have been reposts. If so my apologies...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Sealobo (Nov 4, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Anyone know if this has a Hemi in it?.....


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


thats actually a (very good) photoshop job. was originally posted on a PS forum that im an administrator on back in 2006.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

- That is probably the most beautiful Porsche I've ever seen. 
- Is that a bumper-car steering wheel on that Kurtis car?


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

They should have went with a turbo busa engine, that would weigh much less and probably still put out more power than that heavy mill.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

MrMook said:


> - That is probably the most beautiful Porsche I've ever seen.



Yes it is.

http://www.singervehicledesign.com/


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

1.8TRabbit; said:


>


My god!!!


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

MrMook said:


> - That is probably the most beautiful Porsche I've ever seen.


Seriously.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

This entire page wins. All over.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Der Audidude said:


> This entire page wins. All over.


Just realized this is still viewable. So much good stuff.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2224141-dope-shizzz/page602


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

bizybyker said:


> They should have went with a turbo busa engine, that would weigh much less and probably still put out more power than that heavy mill.


Maybe, but now it has things like torque and reliability.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> http://www.rs-quattro.de/forumupload/Forumbilder/micha18.jpg[/IG]
> [IMG]http://www.rs-quattro.de/forumupload/att/dsc00878_112.jpg[/IM][/QUOTE]
> 
> sexy audi... any pics under the hood


----------



## Dagabond (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

weenerdog3443 said:


> sexy audi... any pics under the hood


I wasnt able to uncover anything else. Someone else might be able to though. :beer:


Here are some others;


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

From this past weekend's Northeast Grand Prix at Lime Rock...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^^ Nice pics!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I just found some pics from Road America earlier this year.



















































































































































































































































































































This guy saw me taking a pic so he revved up a few times in the tunnel just for me. :thumbup:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

interesting way to run the intake manifolds. like they didn't feel like making a left side, so they made two right sides and moved the ducting.



patrikman said:


> I just found some pics from Road America earlier this year.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

That stang is pretty damn awesome


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> interesting way to run the intake manifolds. like they didn't feel like making a left side, so they made two right sides and moved the ducting.


They don't make them like they used to.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

Because I know how TCL feels about e30's.... this is from the AutoX I was at yesterday.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

I watched that Gigi Galli video about 10 times just now.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

A few more:


----------



## towerymt (Jan 15, 2001)

BattleRabbit said:


> I love turbo bricks.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

@ 1.8TRabbit 

Stop posting old photos that everyone has posted before. Nothing new there... :screwy:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I like what he's posting. Why is that a problem?


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

MrMook said:


> A few more:


 This photographer needs to learn more than one editing technique.


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

Essentially. It's almost like he just discovered lightroom and stuck with one preset for them all. The aesthetic could work well, just if it was a carefully selected and cohesive series, but its just too many for it to work.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 
:thumbup: 

Wowza, where is that?


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

Ran accross this on PHR


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

sbvwfanatic said:


> Ran accross this on PHR


 my god


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

carguy88 said:


> @ 1.8TRabbit
> 
> Stop posting old photos that everyone has posted before. Nothing new there... :screwy:


 Sorry if I have been. I havent followed the greater part of this thread until just recently. So if any pictures are reposts it isnt voluntary. I figured a few pictures I post would be reposts sooner or later. :thumbup:


----------



## ToucheTurtle (Feb 21, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Sorry if I have been. I havent followed the greater part of this thread until just recently. So if any pictures are reposts it isnt voluntary. I figured a few pictures I post would be reposts sooner or later. :thumbup:


 
MOAR!


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

Big_Bird said:


> This photographer needs to learn more than one editing technique.


 http://www.laurentnivalle.fr 

post a link to your portfolio/flickr/whatever. then talk.


----------



## engi (May 5, 2009)

leegf said:


> http://www.laurentnivalle.fr
> 
> post a link to your portfolio/flickr/whatever. then talk.


 I like Laurent's work a lot, but I think he went a bit too heavy on cross-processing in that last series. I understand the look he was after, but I think it's a bit over the top...and I'm guilty of that myself sometimes. Either way, to each his own :thumbup:


----------



## TheTrueQuaid (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Is that yours, cause it's freaking money.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Some of my Porsche pics from last weekend, in case people missed my own thread.


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


>


 "Schnell Restaurant" ("fast restaurant") - what an apt place to park a CSL!


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Sorry if I have been. I havent followed the greater part of this thread until just recently. So if any pictures are reposts it isnt voluntary. I figured a few pictures I post would be reposts sooner or later. :thumbup:


 *So [email protected]#!*


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Wish the image quality was better, click for more.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

("By all outward appearances, this Saab 99 is a nicely maintained Grandma car. Underneath, it's an all-wheel-drive, turbocharged, 700 HP terror machine capable of 9.8 second quarter miles. This Swede-built creation is likely the most ridiculous sleeper ever created. Winters are long in Sweden and very dark. There's not much to keep you entertained, which explains why so many of the world's stupid-awesome projects come from the Nordic regions. This one is high, very high on the awesomeworld meter. These nutjobs took a straight-bodied Saab 99, stripped the interior and caged it, removed the engine and replaced all the internals then turned it around 180 degrees and mated it to an Audi 100 transmission and all-wheel-drive system, turbocharged the bejesus out of it and made everyone's wildest dreams come true. Our hats are certainly, and respectfully off to you, crazy Swedish Saab hoons.")


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Churras (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

The Dakar


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

http://img2.sportauto-online.de/Lamborghini-Revent-amp--65533-n--Lamborghini-Countach-Turbo-S-r900x600-C-efefca58-306646.jpg[/IMG 
[IMG]http://img4.sportauto-online.de/Lamborghini-Revent-amp--65533-n--Lamborghini-Countach-Turbo-S-r900x600-C-3b9a1fa1-306643.jpg 
































The only ever built car with a Turbocharged V12. On Carbs.


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

Road from Szechuan to Tibet.


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

leegf said:


> http://www.laurentnivalle.fr
> 
> post a link to your portfolio/flickr/whatever. then talk.


 Don't like constructive criticism of your boyfriend's work? Calm down. 



TheTrueQuaid said:


> http://j.imagehost.org/0091/DTSIconfq01.jpg[/ig]
> 
> [img]http://j.imagehost.org/0147/DTSIconrq01.jpg


 Axis Se7ens? LOL


----------



## cc0braa (Apr 22, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


> The Dakar


 WTF?  

thats insane


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

cc0braa said:


> WTF?
> 
> thats insane


 its sideways tho


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

cc0braa said:


> WTF?
> 
> thats insane


 Look at the helicopter


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^^ Awesome picture!


----------



## lil_vash (Aug 7, 2010)

awsoome


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

vwtoys said:


> Road from Szechuan to Tibet.


 LOL. Seriously this Chinese rich guy doesn't have any other vehicles for that road?? I understand being rich enough not having to care about an old Ferrari, but the risk of getting stuck would be enough reason for me to pick another car for the trip, even if I was rich enough to destroy a Ferrari.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

69' Cosmos Sport, the first rotary car put into production from Mazda, something like 1,500 made


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

mavric_ac said:


>


 *GOOD. GOD.* :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

forgot I had these pics... I was able to see the Zonda R last year at SEMA. I also caught it with the rear hatch unmounted and convinced my friend to pick it up with me. insanely light for how large of a piece it is. 














































notice how perfect the carbon weave is. so damn nice. 



























that's Mr. Pagani on the left! got to briefly meet him and took a pic of him and my friend.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Geechie_Suede said:


> *GOOD. GOD.* :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 X2 :thumbup:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## ibedrooms (Jun 3, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 this is my current screen saver 

one day


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

While not photos of a car per se, still pretty cool. 

A friend bought a model McLaren from a guy on eBay or something like that too. The same seller also had this volume for sale. Believe he was looking for $3k. Therefore, I will make do with the pictures!


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

OMG the Benz is pretty!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

om617952 said:


>


 
I have been obsessing over one of these for a few years now, and this thread does not make it any easier. 

Pure perfection!!!


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

ibedrooms said:


> this is my current *wallpaper*
> 
> one day


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Got these from [email protected] 
Not sure they are Re posts or not. :thumbup:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

cool pics 


how about a 1912 Bugatti Type 16? 

Such an awesome car.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

om617952 said:


>


 As the plate suggests, that is no ordinary W111 coupe. 

Mechatronik - Das M-Coupé 

The amount of "DO WANT" is off the charts.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

JorgenP said:


>


 OMG! I love these two. Perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## Teknoshaman (Jan 24, 2004)

All for now. Amazing thread!


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

:what:


----------



## Dagabond (Nov 27, 2008)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-WMA1s6Gw0[/media]


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

4x4 drag car? specs on this blazer please! Looks great!


----------



## Dagabond (Nov 27, 2008)

:sly: where's the edit button....














http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1093/4599690207_d93e01b33e_o.jpg


----------



## e30_miata_lowerit (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Really?


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Dagabond said:


>


Yeah! This guy was at an one of the SCCV autocross events at Stowe. Truck was straight badass!

Here's one of his slower runs. A lot of the time his front inside tire was up in the air, but I didn't catch it in this vid.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Next Colin McRae?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.mercedesmotoring.com/gallery/


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Lancia Grp. S engine. Twin turbo 1.7L inline 4. Four valves per cylinder in a diamond pattern with the 8 central valves for intake and the 4 valves each side for exhaust.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

reminds me of a robot from a certain movie.. 

I wish I had a functioning memory. 

Someone help me out:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mavric_ac said:


> reminds me of a robot from a certain movie..
> 
> I wish I had a functioning memory.
> 
> Someone help me out:laugh:


Oh yeah, _that_ robot. True enough. It was a fun movie too. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


> mavric_ac said:
> 
> 
> > reminds me of a robot from a certain movie..
> ...


Johhny 5?









or possibly wall-e?









I personally thought of johnny-5 immediately.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

MrMook said:


> Yeah! This guy was at an one of the SCCV autocross events at Stowe. Truck was straight badass!
> 
> Here's one of his slower runs. A lot of the time his front inside tire was up in the air, but I didn't catch it in this vid.



the owner "butch" is as cool as the truck too. seen him do a rear end swap in like 25 mins on that thing at the last autox. my fav car to see run any of the events sccv runs.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

elmer fud said:


> the owner "butch" is as cool as the truck too. seen him do a rear end swap in like 25 mins on that thing at the last autox. my fav car to see run any of the events sccv runs.


Hey, a familiar name from the DubsNorth forums! I miss it up there. I'm living in NYC now, and on top of all that my MKIII has been scrapped (bad case of the rusties). No dirt roads and no car takes some getting used to.


----------



## phonic (Jul 12, 2001)

my scooters
'61 VBB1 150

















'69 VBC 150

















'64 VBB2 150
































with 10" wheels
























with 8" wheels


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## JB#3709 (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Some Carnage?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Mercedes W25


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click for a few more


----------



## Ben010783 (May 27, 2006)

I hope this hasn't been posted. I usually can't open this thread because it crashes my browser.


----------



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)




----------



## Teknoshaman (Jan 24, 2004)

nbvw said:


> ill add:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Teknoshaman said:


>


one outa that set has been the background on my xbox for the past 2 years


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Is there a high res of this? This has gotta be one of the most face meltingly awesome pictures I have ever seen and it needs to be my background time now...


----------



## Pedestrian. (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll get new pics of it now that its rust free and on new wheels


























and one from the milkbag thread for good measure


----------



## triptronic (Apr 12, 2004)

if it want for the milkbag your post would have been fail.
you have redeemed yourself.


----------



## Pedestrian. (Jun 6, 2010)

triptronic said:


> if it want for the milkbag your post would have been fail.
> you have redeemed yourself.


thank you


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Think I counted a total of 385 Ferrari's.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## tommietnk (May 29, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


>



WTF, why are there so many Enzos in one room??


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

More of that BMW


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

GT3 CLIMB from Will Roegge on Vimeo.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

just came across this beast

w123 mercedes custom fitted with supercharger and turbo charger with intercooler air to air and mobil oil cooler
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czV3fwZ73gc


























more pics here

http://www.kolumbus.fi/valtonen.motorsport/


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

60 hour detail job


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Porsche reveals the 918 Spyder to the public in Monterey.


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

UKGTI said:


> 60 hour detail job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

KlokWerk said:


> Just noticed this for the first time. How the hell does air go through the intercoolers to cool them down?
> The air intakes are for well, the intakes. Nothing forces air through the vanes of the intercooler to cool the charged air. At least I don't see anything.


Doesn't the vented rear window evacuate hot air? Just a guess, I really don't know.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

super rare M3 GT

























and after


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

KlokWerk said:


> Just noticed this for the first time. How the hell does air go through the intercoolers to cool them down?
> The air intakes are for well, the intakes. Nothing forces air through the vanes of the intercooler to cool the charged air. At least I don't see anything.


 Read up on low and high pressure areas and how air moves from one to another on its own when a car is moving. Its really not that technical. Look at cowl induction hoods for example. There is a low pressure area at the base of the windscreen and air is drawn into it and then into the intake.


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

Some I took a couple of years ago at Bitburg:





































Some I took in Göteborg last weekend:


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

:laugh:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Santini said:


> Sooner of later all these 'hot shizz' threads become mostly Porsches.


haha, nothing too wrong with that


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

MoFo or whatever his usernames is caterham on the right, not sure if he owns two


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

mavric_ac said:


>


This picture should go into the DIW thread....

No one is in the drivers seat....speed effect fail :banghead::laugh:

edit: they also forgot to blur the background that's visible through the windshield :thumbdown:


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Jim_Knopf (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## xnoitaNx (Nov 25, 2009)

Shot by a friend at Woodward 2010


----------



## ZLandrum (Apr 17, 2010)

mavric_ac said:


> just came across this beast
> 
> w123 mercedes custom fitted with supercharger and turbo charger with intercooler air to air and mobil oil cooler
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czV3fwZ73gc
> ...


Do you know who's this is, or who i could contact to get some specs on this? I'd like to do something similar to my 200D ...


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Jim_Knopf said:


>


Am I the only one who thinks of the Gernade logo every time you see those tails lit up?


----------



## T.O.MATRIX (Jun 16, 2005)

JorgenP said:


>


Makes me sad that the new CLS is not as sexy as the old CLS...


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

ZLandrum said:


> Do you know who's this is, or who i could contact to get some specs on this? I'd like to do something similar to my 200D ...


no man sorry


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

T.O.MATRIX said:


> Makes me sad that the new CLS is not as sexy as the old CLS...


man the old CLS cleared the road to a whole new style of 4 door cars, the new one looks really ****ty imo but than again i havent seen one in person


----------



## stolenface (Aug 15, 2009)

xnoitaNx said:


> Shot by a friend at Woodward 2010


sweet.


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


I just love this car!!

Anyone have any highres pics of it?


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

ZLandrum said:


> Do you know who's this is, or who i could contact to get some specs on this? I'd like to do something similar to my 200D ...


Try here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGHOzTYd0Fg&feature=related

You find the specs on the other video "evo 2".


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

MotoringExposure said:


> Sport, luxury, and class – this V8 Vantage is living the D2Life.
> 
> The Aston Martin V8 Vantage bears a modern yet classy design coupled with hand-crafted construction and dynamic performance. These characteristics are also found in D2Forged’s CV2 wheels, as they blend unmistakable design with a high-strength forging process for unmatched performance, durability, and style. So, with a set of CV2 wheels in hand and a V8 Vantage in the company garage, the team at D2 Forged set out to create an unforgettable Aston Martin.
> 
> ...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

340i touring


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Big Morgan (Sep 1, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


>




Give me high-res of this or I drive to your house, tie up your wife, and torch the place...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Big Morgan said:


> Give me high-res of this or I drive to your house, tie up your wife, and torch the place...


LOl, Im sorry I dont have a high res. But I would like on for my background on my laptop!


----------



## Big Morgan (Sep 1, 2004)

OK I'll spare you since you were so kind to respond. :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

patrickvr6 said:


>


Amazing how the fuel pumps are pretty much touching the exhaust housings.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


High Resoultion of this?  Wow.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Buickboy92 said:


> High Resoultion of this?  Wow.


I cant seem to find any. Someone else might though! :thumbup:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Amazing how the fuel pumps are pretty much touching the exhaust housings.


Those are drip tanks for the turbocharger oil feeds. Because the turbos are mounted lower than the oil sump they require tanks to collect the oil used for the turbo bearings and a separate pump to return the oil back to the sump.


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

patrickvr6 said:


> Those are drip tanks for the turbocharger oil feeds. Because the turbos are mounted lower than the oil sump they require tanks to collect the oil used for the turbo bearings and a separate pump to return the oil back to the sump.


Interesting. Were there road-legal Porsches that had this feature? I have never seen it before but it makes sense and it sparked my curiosity.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Lupo TDI said:


> Interesting. Were there road-legal Porsches that had this feature? I have never seen it before but it makes sense and it sparked my curiosity.


All 930s and 964 Turbos have it from the factory, I'm not sure if they were sill used in the 993 TT. The scavenging pump if driven off of the left camshaft.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

patrickvr6 said:


> Those are drip tanks for the turbocharger oil feeds. Because the turbos are mounted lower than the oil sump they require tanks to collect the oil used for the turbo bearings and a separate pump to return the oil back to the sump.


:thumbup::beer:


Not sure how I feel about this yet.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> :thumbup::beer:
> 
> 
> Not sure how I feel about this yet.


 bad ass.... needs to fill those wheels with some bigger brakes and loose the wheel gap tho


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Played with it on the highway


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

Buickboy92 said:


> High Resoultion of this?  Wow.


not quite hi-res, but slightly bigger 










sauce: http://www.jameslipman.com/#216065/Personal-Work-Early-Porsche-911 (lots more good stuff here)


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

Just Stumbled on this. Do want:


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Im going to let you finish... Oh wait open the hood first :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Both of those Cayennes are about as hot as herpes, IMO.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Leather wrapped wheels?


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

TaaT said:


> Leather wrapped wheels


No way haha..


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

konkomania said:


> ^ Leather wrapped wheels?


yes


----------



## titof (Aug 6, 2007)

leather wrapped wheels are so '07


----------



## Folgers (Apr 21, 2010)

"just cause you can, doesn't mean you should."


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Windex921 (Apr 2, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


first time ive seen a miata and actually liked it...wow thats really nice


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

disgustingly beautiful cars


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Not sure how I feel about this yet.
> [pics of ugly Cayenne]


I know how I feel...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Check your rear view


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

More 8 series please! 

and this thing............




MrMook said:


>


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Looks too bloated


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

i know i probably shouldn't, but i like that license plate welded in that engine bay. :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

That thing looks like ****. :thumbdown:


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

DubNMiatafan said:


> That thing looks like ****. :thumbdown:


I gotta agree here, Im really tired of this air = stance mentality. Stance is you tearing off parts of your car because of the way your coils are dialed in. This is just boring, and IMO, quite ugly.

(notsayingallairislamejustmostofit/rant)


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

dubnmiatafan said:


> that thing looks like ****. :thumbdown:


agreed


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Sorry for quoting this but I'm pretty sure the girl by the car is the actual owner of that Supra, she posts on Evom sometimes...


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

Tuneman7 said:


> Sorry for quoting this but I'm pretty sure the girl by the car is the actual owner of that Supra, she posts on Evom sometimes...


Whoever it is, we need moar pix coz she looks hot. 

Oh, and the lady in the photo too!!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Tuneman7 said:


> Sorry for quoting this but I'm pretty sure the girl by the car is the actual owner of that Supra, she posts on Evom sometimes...



could be one of those twins from superstreet like 5-6 years ago... anyone remember?


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

Saaboteur said:


> Whoever it is, we need moar pix coz she looks hot.
> 
> Oh, and the lady in the photo too!!



a bunch of photos of her here: http://www.drive2.ru/cars/toyota/supra/supra_80/gt-gangsta/


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## greatfox (Mar 5, 2005)

damn....butterface


----------



## jetta32687 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hot Hot Hot Hot!!!


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

greatfox said:


> damn....butterface


Give me youre man card and get the hell out of here....


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

greatfox said:


> damn....butterface


Give me your man card and get the hell out of here....


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

[/QUOTE]

Strung out Nicole Richie???


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

G'D60 said:


>


Strung out Nicole Richie???[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Hot shizz goes HERE.
Bickering goes HERE.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

ACS E30


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

\


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

^ :beer:


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

mavric_ac said:


>


Photoshop the two cars out of the background, and the traffic lights/etc. out of the background, and this could well be one of my favourite car pictures ever!


----------



## uberaudi (Oct 29, 2002)

Lethbridge_man said:


> Photoshop the two cars out of the background, and the traffic lights/etc. out of the background, and this could well be one of my favourite car pictures ever!


I'm no pro, but hows this?


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

uberaudi said:


> I'm no pro, but hows this?


DAMN!


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

That's actually a pretty good job. I can see a few little clone stamp/heal and replace tool artifacts though :laugh:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

pentaxshooter said:


> That's actually a pretty good job. I can see a few little clone stamp/heal and replace tool artifacts though :laugh:


I couldn't. I scrolled from down up and didn't notice anything when looking at the shopped pic first without having seen the original yet.


----------



## uberaudi (Oct 29, 2002)

pentaxshooter said:


> That's actually a pretty good job. I can see a few little clone stamp/heal and replace tool artifacts though :laugh:


Yeah, gotta love the clone stamp. There are a few rough edges, but you know how these things can turn into hour long projects if you let them..


----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)

W00t! Happy 200th Page! :beer:


----------



## Tinman-NSX (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Spotted this hot fire in Annapolis MD


----------



## alexmonte (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

an RS2 sedan


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

mavric_ac said:


>


 sooo that runs on the souls of dead children then


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

atx-g60 said:


> sooo that runs on the souls of dead children then


Moar like MLP skulls. Needs pure animal energy.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

both reps but still pretty damn awesome imo


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## swai (Mar 9, 2008)

what car is that? (above)


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

A Noble M400:thumbup:


----------



## POKE (May 16, 2004)

Some that I took over the last 2 month.


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

COBB Tuning Motorsports 2010 GTR Racecar Build











More info and pictures here. 
http://www.nagtroc.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=29989


----------



## Siv_Niz (Jul 14, 2005)

alexmonte said:


>


Is this a Lancia? My mom used to own one and sold it before I could get my hands on it.


----------



## conor2.0 (Dec 31, 2008)

Twin turbo Gallardo. did the Texas Mile at 241 I think. sexy car!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## rz666 (Jan 11, 2009)

Honda Accord "Cog" video: thumbup: Brilliant!!!!! Thanks for posting it! :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

i like that subaru, but i'd like it more without those pabst cans hanging there.


----------



## little.one.der (Feb 3, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Oh woop. Another GT.... oh i c wut u did thar.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Had to post this pic of the V50 from Volvo.fi.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

]I want a DeTomaso Mangusta so freaking bad!


Mangusta-5 by johnei, on Flickr


DeTomaso Mangusta by cjcam, on Flickr


DeTomaso Mangusta by cjcam, on Flickr


DE TOMASO MANGUSTA (1969) by flakahoo, on Flickr


IMG_5395 by Daniel Große, on Flickr[


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ wow that blue one is awesome!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## alexmonte (Jun 21, 2010)

SivNiz said:


> Is this a Lancia? My mom used to own one and sold it before I could get my hands on it.


It's a 1982 Lancia Montecarlo, I own three of them.


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

Keeping it DeTomaso related- my uncle wanted me to do a shoot of his pantera


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Italian Flag by calians.sevan, on Flickr


Pagani Zonda R and Ferrari 599XX - BIM BAM BOM by calians.sevan, on Flickr


Pagani Zonda R and Ferrari 599XX - BIM BAM BOM (EXPLORE) by calians.sevan, on Flickr


Ferrari "599XX Reventon" (EXPLORE) by calians.sevan, on Flickr


Ferrari "599XX Reventon" by calians.sevan, on Flickr


Ferrari 599XX by calians.sevan, on Flickr


Ferrari "599XX Reventon" by calians.sevan, on Flickr


Ferrari "599XX Reventon" (EXPLORE) by calians.sevan, on Flickr


Ferrari "599XX Reventon" by calians.sevan, on Flickr


Ferrari "599XX Reventon" (EXPLORE) by calians.sevan, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Bonhams Pre Year End Sale Photoshoot At Mercedes Benz World 2000 Ferrari 550 GTZ Only RHD In The World Distanced Front Quarter Shot 1 by NWVT.co.uk, on Flickr


Bonhams Pre Year End Sale Photoshoot At Mercedes Benz World 2000 Ferrari 550 GTZ Only RHD In The World Looking Down Front Quarter Shot by NWVT.co.uk, on Flickr


Bonhams Pre Year End Sale Photoshoot At Mercedes Benz World Mercedes Benz 600 Once Owned By The King Of Rock And Roll Elvis Presley And The 2000 Ferrari 550 GTZ Only RHD In The World From Above by NWVT.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

2006 Mitsubishi Evo 9 MR by www.ewidlingphoto.com, on Flickr


2006 Mitsubishi Evo 9 MR by www.ewidlingphoto.com, on Flickr


Acura NSX - 1991 by www.ewidlingphoto.com, on Flickr


Acura NSX - 1991  by www.ewidlingphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Datsun Fairlady 01 by Photography by Daniel Bakaleinik, on Flickr


Datsun Fairlady 02 by Photography by Daniel Bakaleinik, on Flickr


Datsun Fairlady 03 by Photography by Daniel Bakaleinik, on Flickr


Datsun Fairlady 04 by Photography by Daniel Bakaleinik, on Flickr


Datsun Fairlady 08 by Photography by Daniel Bakaleinik, on Flickr


Datsun Fairlady 06 by Photography by Daniel Bakaleinik, on Flickr


Datsun Fairlady 07 by Photography by Daniel Bakaleinik, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

NSRA Nostalgia Nationals 2010 (77) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


NSRA Nostalgia Nationals 2010 (89) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


NSRA Nostalgia Nationals 2010 (18) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Steve Lawrie (9) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


Steve Lawrie (8) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


Steve Lawrie (7) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


Steve Lawrie (6) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


Steve Lawrie (5) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


Steve Lawrie (4) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


Steve Lawrie (3) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


Steve Lawrie (2) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


Steve Lawrie (15) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


Steve Lawrie (14) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


Steve Lawrie (13) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


Steve Lawrie (12) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


Steve Lawrie (11) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


Steve Lawrie (10) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


Steve Lawrie (1) by retrophotouk, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Stormy by Paganikon, on Flickr


Over the top by Paganikon, on Flickr


Far West by Paganikon, on Flickr


Oldschool by Paganikon, on Flickr


Backlight by Paganikon, on Flickr


Yellow glow by Paganikon, on Flickr


Shelby Series 1 by Paganikon, on Flickr


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

omffgg that bus.  and i love me some riskyD. :thumbup:



1.8TRabbit said:


>


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

freedomgli said:


>


What font is that #? I'm about to get number plates for my car and want to plagiarize that.


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Konky ,is that Rabbit RHD or is that an illusion?


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

nickzom said:


> Konky ,is that Rabbit RHD or is that an illusion?


not sure, can't tell either, the shot is from edition 38 - e38x


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Rennen RM5 Concave* 
20x10 Front wrapped with 285/25/20 
20x12.5 Rear wrapped with 345/25/20


----------



## uberaudi (Oct 29, 2002)

nickzom said:


> Konky ,is that Rabbit RHD or is that an illusion?


Looks like LHD. Check out the distance between the steering column and the right hand dash you can see through the windshield. It's too low and too far away to be on the right.

Pics unrelated


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 You win.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

all 3 are in the NY area, I only knew of two before that. 
All 3 are reps


----------



## VYLENT (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Does anyone have any info on this car? I've had a boner for these 240's for a while now, and I'd love to find a build thread or an article on one.


----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)

^ 

Hopefully this is enough for ya... thought i remembered reading about it

http://www.eurotuner.com/featuredvehicles/eurp_1007_1981_volvo_245_dl/index.html


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

oneskll said:


> ^
> 
> Hopefully this is enough for ya... thought i remembered reading about it
> 
> http://www.eurotuner.com/featuredvehicles/eurp_1007_1981_volvo_245_dl/index.html


Wow, thank you.


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

Ariel Atom V8


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/big_hindu/4944159472/in/set-72157624847378665/ 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/big_hindu/4944159030/in/set-72157624847378665/ 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/big_hindu/4944158532/in/set-72157624847378665/ 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/big_hindu/4943572295/in/set-72157624847378665/ 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/big_hindu/4933800822/in/set-72157624847378665/


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Uberod (May 12, 2008)

*Classics on the Green--Richmond, VA*

Just got back from Classics on the Green this morning. They held it a a local winery here in southern VA. Awesome collection of European cars (and some bikes). Here a sampling: 

 

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5004664175/]







[/url] 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

great weather and an awesome show!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Was getting pretty bored of matte black wraps but then I saw this:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

friend's ITR


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 

hi res version please?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)

mavric_ac said:


>


hahahahahaha


----------



## Smindustries (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

^^^ winner!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

thats probably his DD


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

more BA guys


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Badass!


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## greatfox (Mar 5, 2005)

MrMook said:


> Badass!


I want to be that guy's friend


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

mavric_ac said:


>


Rozap :laugh:

Great minds...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

BTM said:


> Rozap :laugh:
> 
> Great minds...


damn, and it was just on the previous page :laugh:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## cheap sunglasses (Mar 17, 2009)

Smindustries said:


>












Liam Neeson to star in biopic?


----------



## Ajax2029 (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

^So much win!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Ford Granada


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

That 997 Turbo and E92 are pure sex.


----------



## JuanManuelFangio (Jul 8, 2010)

mavric_ac said:


>


Flawless victory


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Some more 997?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

My car...before it blew up:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

kickass pics:beer:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks bro. 
Here are some more.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Smindustries (Sep 1, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Merc-MarkO (Nov 21, 2001)

I've paid little attention to this thread since it started. Some of these pics are amazing. :beer:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

1.8trabbit said:


>


winwinwin


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

failz


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice silver Vette convertible there, it was totally worth posting 5x.


----------



## ZDuB12 (Jul 13, 2010)

18thHole said:


> Nice silver Vette convertible there, it was totally worth posting 5x.


spammin?


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

haha the last 2 pages were epic until that.


----------



## flylwsi (Oct 8, 2007)

more on this?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Lol about the ragster. Hey all you gotta say is delete it if you dont feel it.  

More:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

flylwsi said:


> more on this?



I dont.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

At our local tack (Miller Motorsports Park)


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

they busted balls to get that racing the next day. :thumbup:


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

^^ Hell yea they did. It still smelled like burning plastic the next day :laugh:



1.8TRabbit said:


>



The hood on that coupe is lined up very horribly.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

picture my dad took of Senna at the 1986 Detroit Grand Prix:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

n0rdicalex. said:


> picture my dad took of Senna at the 1986 Detroit Grand Prix:


Very cool.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Senna is pretty epic :thumbup:


----------



## titof (Aug 6, 2007)

Courtney Day... she does primarily a lot of modeling for the import scene



















her car:


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Awesome photos ^^^^


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

titof said:


> Courtney Day... she does primarily a lot of modeling for the import scene


I remember her back in the day when she started out modeling for her club and with mainly trucks. That was six or seven years ago I think.


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Yay or Nay?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

I say yay, it breaks up some of the lines on that car that I'm not too fond of :laugh:


----------



## disenfranchised (Jul 13, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Please tell me there is a high res of this somewhere, its the coolest photo ever.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

disenfranchised said:


> Please tell me there is a high res of this somewhere, its the coolest photo ever.


Damn bro I searched for about a half hour as I wanted it for my back ground. But I was unable to uncover anything. Anyone else have it possibly? 


More


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Damn bro I searched for about a half hour as I wanted it for my back ground. But I was unable to uncover anything. Anyone else have it possibly?



Will this do? 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/557843237/


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Murderface said:


> Will this do?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/557843237/



Sure will! :thumbup::beer:
Thanks!



As per rules;


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

^Those are the best looking NSXs I've ever seen


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

:what:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ Repost. 
Also in the doing it wrong thread. 



Per Rules:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> ^^ Repost.


only the second pics...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

LOL! At the interior!


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


> LOL! At the interior!



Cleanest LS swap in a 240 I have ever seen.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

that 240 is the tits


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

here's brutus. It has a 47L V12 bmw airplane engine
































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN34gaPM_Es
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxoI6suNQDY&feature=related


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

27L Napier Railton


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Chassis 03 of 3 BMW Nazcas

















More Bentlys from that meet posted last page, sorry if any pics are reposts


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

mavric_ac said:


> that 240 is the tits


Sorry for the quote. Awesome pics, But these look like they were taken down in Southern Utah with all the red rock, etc. Anyone know where they were from? 


Per Rules: 







\


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## cu4life7 (Jul 8, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Sorry for the quote. Awesome pics, But these look like they were taken down in Southern Utah with all the red rock, etc. Anyone know where they were from?
> 
> 
> Per Rules:
> ...



Um, I am just guessing here but I am going to say Colorado. Mostly from the CO state flag numbers on the side of each vehicle. I could be wrong though...


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Sorry to repost a pic but...










Is there a Bentley Continental shooting brake/hatchback back there? Where did it come from?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Sorry for the quote. Awesome pics, But these look like they were taken down in Southern Utah with all the red rock, etc. Anyone know where they were from?
> 
> 
> Per Rules:
> ...


They are from the event "Colorado Grand" 

love that pic of the 288 GTO Evo


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## johnnyOcho (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## blueafro (Nov 30, 2009)

mavric_ac said:


> More Bentlys from that meet posted last page, sorry if any pics are reposts


What is the sports racer?


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

johnnyOcho said:


>


http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:od0mzuxNt1bdCM:http://images.*************.net/kofkosdsdofk/ImageMacro/2424954/THIS-LOOKS-SHOPPED.jpg&t=1


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Dakar Yellow E90 335i M-sport by BMW Individual


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

ballin RS donut :laugh:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

How about some 2011 Jeep GC love?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Andyman746 (May 8, 2000)

mavric_ac said:


>


HAHA Awesome!


----------



## Polskie Ogorki (Dec 18, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


> How about some 2011 Jeep GC love?


How about a nice tilted picture?
:sly:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Polskie Ogorki said:


> How about a nice tilted picture?
> :sly:


 Yup exactly and trees grow crooked now!!?!?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes!


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Polskie Ogorki said:


> How about a nice tilted picture? :sly:


+1 Not hot shizz.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

......BBS motorcycle wheel :what::laugh:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

skydive_007 said:


> ......BBS motorcycle wheel :what::laugh:


My first thought was "dragster". Either way, it's pretty dope.










Speaking of dragsters......how about some vintage shots of Jim and Pam?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

its a spare/donut


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Hot (goes off to search CL)...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

freedomgli said:


>


More of this. MOAR!

Also, high res plz?


----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

Big_Bird said:


> More of this. MOAR!
> 
> Also, high res plz?














Pretty please.


----------



## Jim_Knopf (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Sorry I dont have any more of the F40.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## OldOyster (Nov 20, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


yuck


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Check out the thread. There was the F40, That yellow thing and MC12 and plenty more up in ****ty Cold Lake Alberta at the military base

http://forums.beyond.ca/showthread/t-314030.html



Here's a map showing where Cold Lake is just so you guys get the idea

http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=Cold+L...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBwQ8gEwAA


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

BMW M3 with Turbo 4Rotor making 1600HP










































that whole front clip area = hard on achieved


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

More of the black 348 and 355?


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Rukh said:


> Hot (goes off to search CL)...


This!:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

yes i have more!!!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Fantastic! My favorite car! Do you have any more of these?!


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

A2Carat said:


> Fantastic! My favorite car! Do you have any more of these?!


http://www.insideline.com/porsche/959/coming-to-america-in-the-porsche-959.html


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

I'm surprised the "70's bush" isn't visable in this shot.



MrMook said:


>


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Smindustries (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

bet he's single:laugh:

great collection though:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

mavric_ac said:


> bet he's single:laugh:
> 
> great collection though:thumbup:


:laugh:
Or gay. 
Awesome bikes!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

Seeing all these garages (I could honestly care less about 90% of the cars in them), makes me get all FMLish. Work work work!!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


The 575M is one of the most beautiful Ferraris ever. I wish they still created cars like this, classy GT cruisers and not just supercars.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Here's some pics I took in Italy last week.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Son said:


> Here's some pics I took in Italy last week.


 Great pictures. What part of Italy did you visit? 




pfunkn87 said:


> Seeing all these garages (I could honestly care less about 90% of the cars in them), makes me get all FMLish. Work work work!!


ORLY? Has about these then?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


> ORLY? Has about these then?


I'll take the F40/F50, you can keep the rest


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Great pictures. What part of Italy did you visit?


First did some road cycling in the east coast around Riccione, then moved to Firenze for a day and finally spent another in Bergamo near Milan.


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Smindustries said:


>


Is that the guy you sold the Mountaineer to?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Ducati guy is awesome buy he must not use those bikes much if he's parking them on nice persian rug like that! Ideally your old bike doesn't leak oil but they almost always do.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Son said:


> First did some road cycling in the east coast around Riccione, then moved to Firenze for a day and finally spent another in Bergamo near Milan.


Nice, I have family from Naples and Rome. No Colosseum then huh?


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

yyyyyeah I dunno about that bassboat metallic Sylvia up there...


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

Wanganrunner said:


> Click


UUuuummm, No this pic goes here


----------



## jtikompressor (Oct 29, 2004)

Buttonwillow??



phryxis said:


>


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

jtikompressor said:


> Buttonwillow??


 yepz :thumbup:


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

This has been going on too long. Jk! I've caught wood a few times during this thread lol.


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 It's wrapped? I thought you could get matte paint from Porsche. Oh well, maybe the owner didn't realize to order it.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

Son said:


> It's wrapped? I thought you could get matte paint from Porsche. Oh well, maybe the owner didn't realize to order it.


 Fred goes through cars like I go through TV stations.  

Probably did that so he would not have to worry about someone not liking the custom paint when trying to sell it....


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 stolen:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ Sick pic.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Havent decided on this one yet. Ill leave it up to you to decide. :beer:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

FreeGolf said:


> stolen:


 I have this actual poster, it came in the mail for free. The other side has a huge pic of the r8. 

The posters easily 4ft by 3 ft tall


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

leegf said:


> http://www.insideline.com/porsche/959/coming-to-america-in-the-porsche-959.html


 Thanks so much for the link. It was an interesting read. And, I have never seen those pictures before so it was a nice treat. The 959 is my all time favorite car!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

mavric_ac said:


> I have this actual poster, it came in the mail for free. The other side has a huge pic of the r8.
> 
> The posters easily 4ft by 3 ft tall


 odd, i never received one...


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

mavric_ac said:


>


 Any more Info on this build?


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

This is awesome! I cannot copy nor save the images though. 

http://notbland.com/images/dodge/cult_challenger_srt8.htm


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

It's longitudinal.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Finally someone put big wheels on a Murcielago that are actually tasteful. These make the whole car look a bit more compact and these don't look too big, either.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

1.8TRabbit said:


> This is awesome! I cannot copy nor save the images though.
> 
> http://notbland.com/images/dodge/cult_challenger_srt8.htm


 Like this?


----------



## thebigmacd (Aug 17, 2004)

#1~STUNNA said:


> Any more Info on this build?


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4515333-V10-E30-M3-Build&highlight=e30+v10


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

magz0r said:


> Like this?


 Yes, yes! Please post more of the front views as well on the link so I can save them! 
Not sure why it wouldnt let me save them at that size.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

thebigmacd said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4515333-V10-E30-M3-Build&highlight=e30+v10


 wrong car though, the one I posted is from Sweden. Theres info on it on m5board


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

How about Farrah Fawcett in a 356 Speedster?


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Yes, yes! Please post more of the front views as well on the link so I can save them!
> Not sure why it wouldnt let me save them at that size.


 Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 
The best part about these cars is the triflux engine


----------



## Smindustries (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## Jim_Knopf (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## meshies (Jun 28, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 any idea what wheels these are? never saw wheels that concave before


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

Good Gawd... I love this ZR1 :laugh:


----------



## lil_vash (Aug 7, 2010)

They'r Cor Wheels...


----------



## badass (Mar 6, 2004)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> Good Gawd... I love this ZR1 :laugh:


 It isnt actually a ZR1 but just a kit. its a stock C6 with an exhaust kit.... thats it.  Looks alot quicker then it really is lol but cant deny that it looks sexy.


----------



## disenfranchised (Jul 13, 2009)

Smindustries said:


>


 This guy just won best in show with that MV he's got disassembled in front of him at the Mid-Atlantic Italian Motofest in WVA that I rode to.  









He made me feel silly when I asked him what the black tube on his downtube was... tire pump :beer: 

And this Cucciolo was parked by the fireplace  


















Its nice to see some of the rest of the collection!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

I know this Stang has been posted before. But here are some more pictures. 
:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

I believe I posted this back in the former thread (Dope Shizz)


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

1.8TRabbit said:


> I know this Stang has been posted before. But here are some more pictures.
> :thumbup:


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

That dude is really f***in good!


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

In honor of things to come :thumbup:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

You picked up that one you posted about a few weeks back? 

I cant remember if it was an ITR or swapped? 

Looking forward to a thread on it either way:thumbup:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

mavric_ac said:


> You picked up that one you posted about a few weeks back?
> 
> I cant remember if it was an ITR or swapped?
> 
> Looking forward to a thread on it either way:thumbup:


 heh. Not the same one; but it's still Championship White and still rhymes with 'JDM front DC2'


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)

sick stuff


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

1937 Peugeot 402 Darl'Mat Pourtout


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

1926 Renault 40CV 'Montlhery Coupé'.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

om617952 said:


>


----------



## mojocoggo (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

For more info and specs check out this blog; http://www.mkippen.com/blog/?p=558


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Stolen from The Official Pro Touring Thread


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Dagabond (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

stolen from What-pictures-have-you-found-during-your-journeys-on-the-internet


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow.. that's a lot of mud hahaha


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


>




Thank you, MOAR PLZ!


----------



## rod_knock (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Sponge Bob said:


> Thank you, MOAR PLZ!


I'll see what I can manage to uncover. :beer:

Meanwhile;


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

1.8TRabbit said:


> I'll see what I can manage to uncover. :beer:


http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/photography/190676-let-your-imagination-go-wild.html


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

AdrockMK2 said:


> http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/photography/190676-let-your-imagination-go-wild.html


Well done, thank you sir!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Hmmm, how about a Gear-driven S20?


----------



## 91gl. (Mar 16, 2010)

last time i checked, an sr20 had 4 cylinders:sly:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

nvmmm


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

91gl. said:


> last time i checked, an sr20 had 4 cylinders:sly:


More info on the motor here: http://speedhunters.com/archive/2010/07/27/gallery-gt-gt-a-quick-stop-os-giken.aspx:thumbup:


































































More info on the beetle here: http://speedhunters.com/archive/2010/09/07/interview-gt-gt-drew-strunk-on-the-kdf-mangler.aspx


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

1.8TRabbit said:


> http://speedhunters.com/archive/2010/07/27/gallery-gt-gt-a-quick-stop-os-giken.aspx:thumbup:


an S20 motor non-the-less :thumbup: which is a straight 6 not to be confused with the S*R*20


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_SR_engine

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_S20_engine


----------



## 91gl. (Mar 16, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


> http://speedhunters.com/archive/2010/07/27/gallery-gt-gt-a-quick-stop-os-giken.aspx:thumbup:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_SR_engine:thumbup:

all nissan SR motors are I-4, they must have made a mistake


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

I already posted the gear-driven S20  Fuh-aiiiillllll.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

nickthaskater said:


> I already posted the gear-driven S20  Fuh-aiiiillllll.


Opps, my bad. Must of been before I started following the thread. :beer:


----------



## Wodan23 (Jul 20, 2009)

hey Will! nice pic! get some up of the E36


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

Wodan23 said:


> hey Will! nice pic! get some up of the E36


This one?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Lamborghini Wall Decoration anyone? :sly:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Opps, my bad. Must of been before I started following the thread. :beer:


 Just bustin' your balls :beer:


Untitled by David Guimarães, on Flickr


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Lamborghini Wall Decoration anyone? :sly:


That's dope. Just like Museo Lamborghini.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

91gl. said:


> last time i checked, an sr20 had 4 cylinders:sly:


S20. Designed by Prince Motors for the R380 race car before acquisition by Nissan; used in the C10 and C110 Skyline GT-R and S30 Fairlady Z432. Six cylinders, 24 valves.


----------



## engi (May 5, 2009)

Some recent ones I took. More in my Flickr linked below


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

See what I see?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

engi said:


> Some recent ones I took. More in my Flickr linked below



 Yes plz


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


> I'll see what I can manage to uncover. :beer:
> 
> Meanwhile;


Is that the drunk guy that ran into a trailer and got arrested?


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


> See what I see?


v8? from what?


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

The Dubsta said:


> v8? from what?



no.

Cosworth 4CYL from a Escort I think.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

nickzom said:


> no.
> 
> Cosworth 4CYL from a Escort I think.


Indeed.. The actual build photos are all here. 
http://www.mat.fi/n_index.php?nav=gallery_view&gallery=project1929fordmodel-a&g=13



Per Rules:


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## pretzelogic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)




----------



## Jim_Knopf (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Polos4 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> Is that the drunk guy that ran into a trailer/mkIII and got arrested?


I heard that guy went to prison for 12 years for that. 










Hottest shiz ever. No joke.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 79dubman (Aug 9, 2009)

Polos4 said:


>


MOAR!! pics, specs, videos, anything. i think im in love:thumbup:


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

Cort said:


> I heard that guy went to prison for 12 years for that.


You talking about that guy Cort at H20 '07?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

79dubman said:


> MOAR!! pics, specs, videos, anything. i think im in love:thumbup:


Look up Nissan Stagea, its a wagon built on the R34 platform and many have swapped Skyline frontends on (and RB26s for good measure ) R35 below, though the new GT-R has its own platform


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## thr (Feb 26, 2007)

Words can not describe how angry this makes me.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Why? Its vinyl which can be removed, and this was from a shoot where the car was on its way out to an airport runway in Cold Lake Alberta from Calgary with a whole bunch of other exotics . The roads aren't exactly the best and hes protecting the paint and actually using the car instead of having it as a museum sitting around and never getting to stretch its legs. 

That car and the owner only get thumbs up from me.


----------



## thr (Feb 26, 2007)

mavric_ac said:


> Why? Its vinyl which can be removed, and this was from a shoot where the car was on its way out to an airport runway in Cold Lake Alberta from Calgary with a whole bunch of other exotics . The roads aren't exactly the best and hes protecting the paint and actually using the car instead of having it as a museum sitting around and never getting to stretch its legs.
> 
> That car and the owner only get thumbs up from me.


 way to make me feel stupid. and much more at ease...seriously if that was paint tho...id still be mad.


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

thr said:


> way to make me feel stupid. and much more at ease...seriously if that was paint tho...id still be mad.


 Eh, it looks pretty cool and red F40s are dime-a-dozen.  And not like he'd have ruined a good paint job, haha.


----------



## thr (Feb 26, 2007)

true, red ones are most common, but it still looks great...i saw a silver one that looked really nice but i have no idea if thats OEM or not 

edit: 
here it is...bad pic tho


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

Tokyosmash said:


> You talking about that guy Cort at H20 '07?


 yeah, he didnt get that long. prob not anywhere near as effed as he could/should have been. hes actually on here and seems like a pretty cool dude. it made for some pretty sick pictures though :laugh::thumbup: 

Lets try and keep a picture in every post boys.


----------



## thr (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

AHFlynn said:


> yeah, he didnt get that long. prob not anywhere near as effed as he could/should have been. hes actually on here and seems like a pretty cool dude. it made for some pretty sick pictures though :laugh::thumbup:


 No way. Last I heard he was sentenced to 8 years after trying to escape while shackled during sentencing. He took out the DA and the bailiff. Then, he tried escaping after being sent to prison so they tacked on another 4 years. That Cort guy, a total menace he is... So, yeah, 12 years. 

He does get internet access in prison so you'll see him post from time to time.


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

VadGTI said:


> No way. Last I heard he was sentenced to 8 years after trying to escape while shackled during sentencing. He took out the DA and the bailiff. Then, he tried escaping after being sent to prison so they tacked on another 4 years. That Cort guy, a total menace he is... So, yeah, 12 years.
> 
> He does get internet access in prison so you'll see him post from time to time.


 TCL=The Convict Lounge. 
The chat is actually all prisoners all the time.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

l88m22vette said:


> Look up Nissan Stagea, its a wagon built on the R34 platform and many have swapped Skyline frontends on (and RB26s for good measure ) R35 below, though the new GT-R has its own platform


 Two generations of Stagea. WC34 and M35. 

The WC34 is a wagon version of the C34 Laurel, which was similar to the R33 Skyline. The WC34 stayed in production after the Laurel and Skyline were updated to the C35 and R34, with a minor facelift and the NeoVVL RB25s in '98. 

The M35 Stagea is a wagon version of the V35 Skyline (1st gen G35). That "R35" wagon is based on an M35 Stagea. 

The Stagea was discontinued in 2007, replaced by the Skyline Crossover, sold in the US as the Infiniti EX.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

http://speedhunters.com/archive/2010/10/23/random-snap-gt-gt-audi-on-the-ring-2.aspx


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^^ Sick Audi....


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

thr said:


> true, red ones are most common, but it still looks great...i saw a silver one that looked really nice but i have no idea if thats OEM or not
> 
> edit:
> here it is...bad pic tho


 That's an F40 LM, its OEM as hell :thumbup:


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


> ^^^ Sick Audi....


 x2 - any more of the Audi? Looks road registered!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

some from US F1 races: 

the three bridgestone teams from 2005 US GP: 




























others from a pit walk (can't remember year): 














































best job: 










supercup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

thr said:


> true, red ones are most common, but it still looks great...i saw a silver one that looked really nice but i have no idea if thats OEM or not
> 
> edit:
> here it is...bad pic tho


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

l88m22vette said:


> That's an F40 LM, its OEM as hell :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

from "What pictures have you found during your journeys on the internet"


----------



## Polskie Ogorki (Dec 18, 2006)

Bsaint said:


>


 LOL, is this a joke? 
:facepalm:


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

Polskie Ogorki said:


> LOL, is this a joke?
> :facepalm:


 x2 

Stay classy Fin... oh wait. :facepalm:


----------



## stevegolf (Aug 13, 2003)

JTuhkanen said:


> x2
> 
> Stay classy Fin... oh wait. :facepalm:


 There is nothing wrong with this picture. Your man-cards are revoked.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

stevegolf said:


> There is nothing wrong with this picture. Your man-cards are revoked.


 Damn, beat me to it... Anyhow yes I second the motion to revoke said man cards, do I hear a third?opcorn:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

bizybyker said:


> do I hear a third?opcorn:


 Thirded! 

Okay, bitches look annoying as hell, but as long as they kept their mouthes shut...  

On topic:


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Where the hell is the 2011?!  I'm sorry I just love that car so much. 








there that's better..


----------



## Jim_Knopf (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Not sure if this has already been posted, but I saw it tonight, and. . .


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

If I saw that 356 on the street I'd crash trying to get a better look...


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

Rukh said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted, but I saw it tonight, and. . .


http://jalopnik.com/5579391/down-on-the-two+mile+high-street-telluride-colorado :thumbup:


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

thr said:


> Words can not describe how angry this makes me.





mavric_ac said:


> Why? Its vinyl which can be removed, and this was from a shoot where the car was on its way out to an airport runway in Cold Lake Alberta from Calgary with a whole bunch of other exotics . The roads aren't exactly the best and hes protecting the paint and actually using the car instead of having it as a museum sitting around and never getting to stretch its legs.
> 
> That car and the owner only get thumbs up from me.


Vinyl wrap? i thought it was bare carbon?


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

^^^ the more i look at it though, the more it looks like a carbon wrap


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

subliminalmk1 said:


> ^^^ the more i look at it though, the more it looks like a carbon wrap


That stuff sucks to work with. :thumbdown:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

Probably going to get lots of hate, but I think this look great.


----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)

JorgenP said:


>


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click Click


----------



## rod_knock (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Jonathan Walsh - Red BMW Compact - Car 20 - Knutsford Jubilee Autosolo 2010 by retromotoring, on Flickr


Mini Moke - David Hunt - Car 6 - Knutsford Jubilee Autosolo 2010 by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

subliminalmk1 said:


> ^^^ the more i look at it though, the more it looks like a carbon wrap


It is.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

rod_knock said:


>


WOAHH. street wrangler? more info?


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

]img]http://www.bimmerpost.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=451640&d=1288856047[/img]


----------



## ToucheTurtle (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

I like those mini K&N's.


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

Bsaint said:


>





1.8TRabbit said:


>


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

leegf said:


> http://jalopnik.com/5579391/down-on-the-two+mile+high-street-telluride-colorado :thumbup:


Thanks for posting more!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

V10 TDI, too.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

sbvwfanatic said:


>


Nobody does it quite like the Ring Brothers...so amazingly detailed.


----------



## burtburt (Nov 6, 2010)

What kind of Datsun is that? I'm not too familiar with Datsun's models, and can't figure out what it is.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

burtburt said:


> What kind of Datsun is that? I'm not too familiar with Datsun's models, and can't figure out what it is.


 the picture properties said its a mustang, your talking about the one at the top of the page right?


----------



## burtburt (Nov 6, 2010)

No I was talking about a Datsun posted by nickthaskater on page 143


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

burtburt said:


> No I was talking about a Datsun posted by nickthaskater on page 143


How the hell are we supposed to know what you were talking about then?:screwy:


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

burtburt said:


> No I was talking about a Datsun posted by nickthaskater on page 143


Use the "reply with quote" option to include the picture of what you're talking about


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

burtburt said:


> What kind of Datsun is that? I'm not too familiar with Datsun's models, and can't figure out what it is.





nickthaskater said:


>


It is a Cedric/Gloria.

The following generation:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## burtburt (Nov 6, 2010)

> It is a Cedric/Gloria.




Thanks Nickthaskater. Sorry guys, my nOOb was showing. I hadn't figured out the finer points of replying yet.


----------



## vwjohan (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## vwjohan (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

^ They forgot the clear coat


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

iDance said:


> ^ They forgot the clear coat


+1. Wake me up when 'tuners' are done with matte wraps and peeing in headlights.

zzz


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

ToucheTurtle said:


> ]


do i see tracers in there?


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

TurboREX said:


> do i see tracers in there?


Work Meister S1 3pc


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

This is 2 inches in wheel size from being the most perfect car ever.

Edit: I didn't leave anything.

Here you go.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

konigwheels said:


> This is 2 inches in wheel size from being the most perfect car ever.


1inch smaller wheel, with 2 inch smaller center/hub


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

69 Triumph


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

MrMook said:


>


def DIW:banghead:


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click


----------



## Smindustries (Sep 1, 2006)

TaaT said:


> def DIW:banghead:


You're crazy. That thing is perfect in every way.


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

konigwheels said:


> This is 2 inches in wheel size from being the most perfect car ever.
> 
> 
> Any idea what's under the hood?


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

Saaboteur said:


> Any idea what's under the hood?


TT v12 according to the other thread.


----------



## Dkrieger (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## ZLandrum (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

Holy fappage......


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Holy hell



1.8TRabbit said:


>


Finally! This beast is done!!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

That Viper looks like a widowmaker for sure...


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

Saaboteur said:


> That Viper looks like *a lot of fun...*


----------



## Matysik (Oct 6, 2008)

this is absolutely great! Alot of there robotic inspection equipment is the same as I have at my job :thumbup:


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)

That slammed W126 is hawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwt


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


With the info that this wheel has given me my d_ck has gotten harder.


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Dkrieger (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

Ben.Reilly said:


>


is this thing lifting the rear wheels in reverse?

:sly:


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

MrMoon said:


> is this thing lifting the rear wheels in reverse?
> 
> :sly:


I was wondering that myself, can anyone elaborate?


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Oh sex!


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

czapa10 said:


>


SWEET JESUS!!!


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

Mr. Clarkson said:


>


One of the best looking E82's I've seen.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

MrMoon said:


> is this thing lifting the rear wheels in reverse?
> 
> :sly:





18thHole said:


> I was wondering that myself, can anyone elaborate?


That car leaves so hard, that it literally jumps... that is what is happening.


and LOL at "F*ck your fake wheels followed" by "FPurists" plate. What a tool... 


per the rules...


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Son said:


> V10 TDI, too.


Im into wheeling and heading out on trails for camping and if I worked for VWoA, this would be built and would be my rig...in a second. Pull the air suspension on fit coils and build it. White lettering is terrible though


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

czapa10 said:


>


I love SEC Mercs. This one's nicely excecuted.


----------



## nykwhy (Oct 3, 2010)

I agree, I had to take a second to gather myself after seen style 5's on something that wasn't a BMW.

(I'm actually about to go pick up a set as soon as I finish my cereal :vampire: )


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)

How low is low


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

MrMoon said:


> is this thing lifting the rear wheels in reverse?
> 
> :sly:





18thHole said:


> I was wondering that myself, can anyone elaborate?





Ben.Reilly said:


>


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

czapa10 said:


>




And one more for that Eclipse!


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


that is hideous


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Mr. Clarkson said:


>


What are these wheels? Wedsport?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

About to commit a cardinal sin, punishable by permaban, but I've seen this car and person and frankly I love it. I'm not a fan at all of stretched tires, but something about this just does it for me. If you don't like it, STFU and move on. Positivity, people.









































































http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5179968163_ca38ed65e3_b.jpg/img]
[img]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1419/5179967139_b9e8491c23_b.jpg
























































http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5179960707_1289a5a97a_b.jpg/img]
[img]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1306/5180560788_6a7224fffa_b.jpg

Link


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

BTM said:


> What are these wheels? Wedsport?


Speedline Corse


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Found these in the wheel/tire classifieds. No affiliation with seller.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

How about some winter wallpapers?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Enjoy.
(Yes, I know some are reposts, as this thread does not stop to wait for me, but I don't think anyone will mind too much).


 http://www.phyrefile.com/image/view/t5485Mq2QpM8C7tl


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[/url]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## marcopolo85 (Mar 3, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Enjoy.
> (Yes, I know some are reposts, as this thread does not stop to wait for me, but I don't think anyone will mind too much).


I absolutely love this pic. There happen to be a higher res? I think I found my new desktop background.


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

That 355 Challange = bella, bella macchina!!!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

BTM said:


> What are these wheels? Wedsport?


Speedline SL2 Sport: http://www.ronal.de/HauptseiteFelgen/Eigenmarken/SPEEDLINE/SL2sport/


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Son said:


> Speedline SL2 Sport: http://www.ronal.de/HauptseiteFelgen/Eigenmarken/SPEEDLINE/SL2sport/


Also called Marmoras


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)

nice volga


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Enjoy.
> (Yes, I know some are reposts, as this thread does not stop to wait for me, but I don't think anyone will mind too much).


 Thanks for re-hosting my photo 


Ferrari Maserati of Vancouver by nickthaskater, on Flickr


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

czapa10 said:


>


I NEED to see more of this!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

czapa10 said:


>





guerilla_zoe said:


> I NEED to see more of this!


 x2




is this hawt? :laugh:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Too much win in this page for my brain to process.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

bizybyker said:


> Too much win in this page for my brain to process.



:thumbup:


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

^Wut? Giving that truck too much credit :sly:


----------



## e30_miata_lowerit (Dec 12, 2009)

LowerThenZimmy said:


>


 Any more of this? That hood is actually pretty cool. And that sticker; is it actually static?


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)

LowerThenZimmy said:


>


This represents everything I hate in regards to cars...

Stickers
Ruined suspension
Roof racks for looks
Stupid Luggage on said rack
Wrong wheels
Awful hood
VW


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

Ben.Reilly said:


> This represents everything I hate in regards to cars...
> 
> Stickers
> Ruined suspension
> ...


QFT


----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)




----------



## nicetry (Mar 13, 2008)

Ben.Reilly said:


> This represents everything I hate in regards to cars...
> 
> Stickers
> Ruined suspension
> ...


Agreed, besides the vw part. I'm sure it was alot of work but it looks like sh!t.


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

> Ben.Reilly
> 
> This represents everything I hate in regards to cars...
> 
> ...


thats cool... but this thread isent called post hot shizz that ONLY ben.reilly likes

AND TO STAY ON TOPIC


----------



## Vroomall (Dec 29, 2008)

CJ318 said:


> QFTCL


ftfy


----------



## Matysik (Oct 6, 2008)

Ben.Reilly said:


> This represents everything I hate in regards to cars...
> 
> Stickers
> Ruined suspension
> ...


why are you on a vw forum then?:screwy:


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

Get over yourselves guys. Nobody cares that you dont like Volkswagens. We know already. You tell us every chance you get. Funny how people who enjoy it just _let it be_, while the haters suit up and parade. Its a fcuking car, its not yours, or your mothers. So STFU please. Its really fcuking annoying.


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)

Matysik said:


> why are you on a vw forum then?:screwy:


Are you new? 

http://www.motivemag.com/


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)

De Stijl said:


> Get over yourselves guys. Nobody cares that you dont like Volkswagens. We know already. You tell us every chance you get. Funny how people who enjoy it just _let it be_, while the haters suit up and parade. Its a fcuking car, its not yours, or your mothers. So STFU please. Its really fcuking annoying.


Relax! We are all friends here :thumbup:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

sweet lets get this thread locked although its been repost central around here I'd still be pissed


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

Ben.Reilly said:


> Relax! We are all friends here :thumbup:


I'm not trying to turn TCL into an annex of sects here, but I think most people are enlightened on others tastes, and when we always have to toss dung like monkeys over a picture, it really drains the mood around here. Trust me, I can't stand that style, but I don't need to repeat it along with everyone else :beer:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)

Ben.Reilly said:


> Relax! We are all friends here :thumbup:


Nope, wrong. I don't like you and I can tell that just from your post. There for we are not friends. On another note I would like to see some more photos of the MK5.

And per rules:


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

This page sucks compared to the one before it...:wave:


----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

I apologize in advance for potential reposts
















































































:beer:


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)

BMP_FTW said:


> Nope, wrong. I don't like you and I can tell that just from your post. There for we are not friends.


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)

that is the illest wagon build by a member of vwvortex


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

*from my phone, so be easy with the pic quality*





















































































My favorite 33k mile Corolla, and 38k mile Camry.


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

e30_miata_lowerit said:


> Any more of this? That hood is actually pretty cool. And that sticker; is it actually static?


photoshop? hubcap setting doesnt match the rest of the photo....


----------



## Dudeon41 (Nov 2, 2007)

pkraven said:


>


What dat is? :thumbup:


----------



## pinktshirt (Jul 25, 2007)

Audi Quattro concept.. and apparently it's got the green light for production! :thumbup:


----------



## Stoked_On_Spool (Mar 19, 2009)

Dudeon41 said:


> What dat is? :thumbup:


the audi quattro concept :thumbup:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

pinktshirt said:


> Audi Quattro concept.. and apparently it's got the green light for production! :thumbup:


I'm gonna need a tissue


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

TaaT said:


>



Whoa! that is cool


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


Thats a pretty cool machine. Sure as hell beats the old way. wonder how fast it goes


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Still, it's not like you just pour a load of briks into it and it lays pavement from the other end. You still need to place the bricks in the correct order. So basically it just enables a comfortable standing working position instead of having to work on your knees.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

Son said:


> So basically it just enables a comfortable standing working position instead of having to work on your knees.


what was the pic again for this? lol - I am sure I am not the only one thinking about it


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

:laugh:


----------



## GDOGGTI (Jan 23, 2010)

Son said:


> Still, it's not like you just pour a load of briks into it and it lays pavement from the other end. You still need to place the bricks in the correct order. So basically it just enables a comfortable standing working position instead of having to work on your knees.


I'm pretty sure that it does the opposite. Picks up the bricks and puts them in a container.. But i have no idea so don't quote me, it just seems more possible


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

GDOGGTI said:


> I'm pretty sure that it does the opposite. Picks up the bricks and puts them in a container.. But i have no idea so don't quote me, it just seems more possible


Nope, it's a paver. The guys in the machine load up the bricks in the proper order, and the machine lays it down like a carpet or something - and it doesn't move very fast.


----------



## GDOGGTI (Jan 23, 2010)

Rukh said:


> Nope, it's a paver. The guys in the machine load up the bricks in the proper order, and the machine lays it down like a carpet or something - and it doesn't move very fast.


woah thats insane. Never seen that before, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## tgilb2007 (Aug 7, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## 10-80GLI (Nov 17, 2008)

From my phone. Local shop.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## chandlerdoom (May 4, 2007)




----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

The picture of that ridiculous MKV is photoshopped. Not real!


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

10-80GLI said:


> From my phone. Local shop.


Were you falling down in the first two pics?


----------



## pretzelogic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## Egg. (Sep 29, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Any videos of this?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd rock it as my end of the world vehicle


----------



## TachusGTI (Mar 15, 2006)

TachusGTI said:


> i do enjoy my own shizz


WOW cant believe my car still looks like that...the longest i've gone without big mods or a new car...but i guess i just dont have the extra $$ anymore, and I've just been happy to have a job (when i did)


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

10-80GLI said:


> From my phone. Local shop.


That's my buddy's Subie in the background. He owns a custom shop in town, absolutely marvelous hand painted koi-themed, double sided masterpiece.

It belongs in the dope shiz thread.


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

I dig the Jota vibe of this mother


































:beer:


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

moar Jota shizz cause moar


















and this


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

TachusGTI said:


> WOW cant believe my car still looks like that...the longest i've gone without big mods or a new car...but i guess i just dont have the extra $$ anymore, and I've just been happy to have a job (when i did)


:thumbdown: could you be anymore of an attention whore? First posting a picture of your mediocre GTI with ricey tails and ugly wheels in the "hot shizz thread", then quoting yourself just so your picture is bumped? 



FAIL :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

DeathKing said:


> I'd rock it as my end of the world vehicle


Pretty hot, but let's see it articulated, like this:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

I'd like to see that JK actually getting used...


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

dustinwark said:


> :thumbdown: could you be anymore of an attention whore? First posting a picture of your mediocre GTI with ricey tails and ugly wheels in the "hot shizz thread", then quoting yourself just so your picture is bumped?
> 
> 
> 
> FAIL :facepalm:



This. Putting your own car in the dope shiz thread is lame. Everyone thinks their car is hot shizz. It's *humbling* if your car gets put in by someone else. Your car is nice, but it's by no means dope shiz. 

That being said, this is a pshop, but is still DOPE.


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)

DeathKing said:


> I'd rock it as my end of the world vehicle


Highest point in Florida :laugh:


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

>


LOL Nakai San....is that a Hollister logo? :laugh:

I guess Hollister isn't synonymous with 'clothes for high school kids that can't afford AF' in Japan


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Cort said:


> It's *humbling* if your car gets put in by someone else. Your car is nice, but it's by no means dope shiz.


Maybe re-check your usage of humble in this instance. People with what they view to be "lesser" cars would be humbled by those they view to be "greater"

On topic:


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

czapa10 said:


>


More of this please


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Neo said:


> More of this please


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## oneskll (May 3, 2005)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## vbot (Nov 25, 2009)

MrMook said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Taxidub_3281 (May 5, 2004)

what model audi is this and did we get them in the states


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)

Pennywise said:


>


 RPF01


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

k0nky said:


>


 any motor shots??


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Thread


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

czapa10 said:


>


 


Neo said:


> More of this please


 Oh man, yes.


----------



## Bonanza (Mar 12, 2010)

Sick. :thumbup:


----------



## lil_vash (Aug 7, 2010)

*MEC*

http://www9.0zz0.com/2010/12/12/13/658430220.jpg


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Here's a little something for you drift fans. :thumbup: 




The Art & Soul of BDC from Stephen Brooks on Vimeo.


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>





1.8TRabbit said:


>


 Oh sweet Jesus. MOOOOAAAARRR!!!!!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

eace:


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

MOAR of the silver mk1 scirocco


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 how


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Thats how.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 Now THAT is some sexy pin-striping. What a gorgeous car.


----------



## Drivezone (Nov 7, 2010)

if you wanna see more, check 

Facebook: Drivezone 

youtube.com/Drivezoneproductions 

www.drive-zone.net


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

From http://thesido.wordpress.com/


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


>



Gorgeous


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)

what vw is that


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Lalique Radiator Cap for 1930 Marmon by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr


David Hobbs in the pits Sebring 72 by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr


Ferrari Sweep - Daytona 1967 by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr


1963 Ford Falcon Sprint at Sebring HSR by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr


Ford Mark IV Race Car @ Berne - Marktgasse #2 by WeezyMac, on Flickr


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[/url]

:snowcool:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.phyrefile.com/image/view/TDbQi33rU582H9Wi


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

winner winner chicken dinner
:beer: 1.8TRabbit


----------



## 79dubman (Aug 9, 2009)

amen


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

anyway to get alot of those in higher res? 

589hp, 1800lbs


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

I wish I could get my hands on one of these


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Sorry I wish I had high res of those photos. :beer:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Still undecided with this.


----------



## Churras (Aug 7, 2010)

czapa10 said:


> what vw is that


passat TS


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)

Churras said:


> passat TS


Thanks


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Found this a little bigger. Here is his Flickr account, someone can figure out how to save and upload the pictures for this thread. :beer:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

Churras said:


> passat TS



Also known as the Dasher in the U.S.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

OMG that picture of the Delta Integrale.  If I was stinking rich, I'd buy one, have it treated against rust and get all the electronics changed to get it reliable.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

Not so hot, just cool.




But seriously, this is kinda sweet......... although I feel like we may have seen something similar on a previous page.....
















:biggrinsanta:


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Sick .:R and awesome shots. I love pretty much everything about both :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

What model is this? absolutely gorgeous..


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)




----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

hotshoe32 said:


>


any more pics of the red E300 convert with the E500 fenders?


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

SlamdSLC said:


> What model is this? absolutely gorgeous..


DeTomaso Vallelunga


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

Rukh said:


> DeTomaso Vallelunga


Thank you kindly :beer:


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

czapa10 said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

W12 on the street :sly:


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

http://thesido.wordpress.com/


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas from my TCL darlings.


----------



## Churras (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

czapa10 said:


>


Not sure if serious...:sly:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

bizybyker said:


> Not sure if serious...:sly:


Car is pure sex, admit it


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

nickthaskater said:


>


This is called hot shizz thread, not ugly pile of metal


----------



## Churras (Aug 7, 2010)

Mr Miyagi said:


> This is called hot shizz thread, not ugly pile of metal


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Churras said:


>


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

It might not be all that pretty, but it does have a Lamborghini V12... and must go like a bat out of hell! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

SchickQuattroB5 said:


> It might not be all that pretty, but it does have a Lamborghini V12... and must go like a bat out of hell! :biggrinsanta:


assuming it can actually move


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

How dare I post a rarely seen bare Miura chassis with running gear. Who would ever want to see that?


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

nickthaskater said:


>


This makes it easier to understand why suddently all the existing supercars became obsolete... What a marvel!

And the 126 is bonkers, there must have been a lot of work involved to fit these wheels on a lowered one. Ask me how I know....


----------



## Bonanza (Mar 12, 2010)

intercedeGLI said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Lupo TDI said:


> This makes it easier to understand why suddently all the existing supercars became obsolete... What a marvel!
> 
> And the 126 is bonkers, there must have been a lot of work involved to fit these wheels on a lowered one. Ask me how I know....


How do you know?

On topic:


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

High Body slc said:


> thats cool... but this thread isent called post hot shizz that ONLY ben.reilly likes
> 
> AND TO STAY ON TOPIC


Yeah but ben.reilly was right...that's tacky. sorry man.


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Mr Miyagi said:


> assuming it can actually move


Serious?


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Mixican said:


> W12 on the street :sly:


holy wow!  did they ever sell any of these??? it was only a concept, IIRC, but they made a few of them. i wonder why it never went beyond concept...


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

nickthaskater said:


> How dare I post a rarely seen bare Miura chassis with running gear. Who would ever want to see that?


Jayzuz, tough crowd eh? Plenty of people think the Miura is the most beautiful car ever. While I don't count myself in that group, it surely isn't horrible. 

I thought it was a great post, any more pix?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

I've got some










and barebody










I've got a wack load of other muira pics but I probably posted them 100 pages ago


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

worth_fixing said:


> holy wow!  did they ever sell any of these??? it was only a concept, IIRC, but they made a few of them. i wonder why it never went beyond concept...


Because they purchased Lamborghini


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.stancenation.com/2010/12/22/boss-s65amg-x-mae/


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all of you!
I like how this picture came out, even though the D40 isn't up to that much good...


----------



## lil_vash (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www14.0zz0.com/thumbs/2010/12/23/21/429333535.jpg


http://www14.0zz0.com/2010/12/23/21/902879884.jpg


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## captain_insano (Apr 7, 2010)

matty_peppers said:


> Merry Christmas from my TCL darlings.


haha, the bmw is going "meh" the mazda is smiling


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

Mr Miyagi said:


> How do you know?


I didn't mean to be impolite or all-knowing, but I own one and I tried to fit various sized wheels with no real success. I see the front wheel arches have been reworked rather roughly on this one, so maybe that is the only way to go.

And to contribute:


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Where is this place? Looks like a museum I'd love to visit. Or is it just Ralph Lauren's house or something like that?


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

matty_peppers said:


> Merry Christmas from my TCL darlings.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DonPatrizio said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

om617952 said:


> http://www.stancenation.com/2010/12/22/boss-s65amg-x-mae/


OMG, I am speechless, this is indescribably stunning.


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

matty_peppers said:


> merry christmas from my tcl darlings.


: | : D


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Moar info!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

since you asked, here are a few more pics.



















I don't really know all that much about it because I didn't get to talk to the guy. I do have detailed pics of the model of turbos and such though. They are Kubotas. 

Also uploading a quick video of it reving. Kinda lame though because my camera has crappy sound. They had some sort of leak at the end of the vid too. 

This was at the NHRA Unleashed event at Gainesville Raceway. There is an episode about the event that just aired, but I haven't seen it. Might have this car somewhere in it though because they were filming it for quite a while!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL2piH5eYOo

and here is the nhra vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSE7gVgQTWk


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

that is pretty sick


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

om617952 said:


> http://www.stancenation.com/2010/12/22/boss-s65amg-x-mae/


That is godlike.


I'd love to have the balls (and be rich enough) to drive a slammed S65 AMG.

I have a ton of photoshopped white S65's slammed like that pics on my hd. Awesome to see it IRL.


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=578901
Thread full of win. E46 318 and a M3 became a M3 SMG Sedan.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrinsanta:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Not the greatest pics, but


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

Since I had to learn more about that white S65 pictured above I looked up the company that made it.

It's a dealer in Germany called Autohaus Grossbeeren, and they are killing it with big body MB's.


















































































They seem to sell modded high end car's of all types. I want to move to Germany and work there.



http://www.ahg1.de/html/fahrzeugbestand.html


----------



## GTI JOE (Sep 11, 2000)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Real or Fake?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats an amazing picture

Sunday, April 13, 2008 - Ship Collision Off Kyushu Island Leaves 3 Chinese Dead, 13 Missing.

A collision between two Chinese vessels has left three people dead and 13 others missing, said reports from the southern port city of Kagoshima on Japan's Kyushu island.

Freighter Shinyo Sawako, a vessel from China's Hong Kong Special Administration Region, and the fishing boat Lurongyu 2177 from the Chinese mainland collided on the waters some 350 km south of Takarajima Island, part of the Tokara chain of islands south of Kyushu, citing the Japan Coast Guard.

The fishing boat sank immediately after the crash, only two of its 18 crew members have been rescued


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

mavric_ac said:


> Thats an amazing picture
> 
> Sunday, April 13, 2008 - Ship Collision Off Kyushu Island Leaves 3 Chinese Dead, 13 Missing.
> 
> ...


I was going to say, if that was a real picture a lot of those ppl would be in some ish real quick after that pic was taken. scary stuff


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Is it just me or do the rims on this car look p-shopped?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

bombardi said:


> Is it just me or do the rims on this car look p-shopped?


just noticed, 100% pchopped


----------



## mojocoggo (Aug 27, 2006)

weeeee


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Sorry about the P-Chop. Should have taken a closer look. :beer:


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

hi all, thought I would share some Italian manufacturing history









Lancia Fulvia (1965 onwards)









Lancia Beta Montecarlo and Fiat 124 Spider (1975 onwards)









200,000th Lancia Delta (LX version! 1984)









Rare assembly line at Bertone in 1974 of the Stratos









Stratos Prototipo! alongside the Maserati Merak (1970)









Lancia 037 Works cars (early 80s)









Assembly at the Lancia plant, of the Ferrari 308qv derived, 3l V8, in part assembled by Ducati, destined for the Thema saloon car (1986-1992)









Lancia Delta Evoluzione (1992-1994)


----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

bombardi said:


> Is it just me or do the rims on this car look p-shopped?


the whole thing has been photoshop'd, look at the floor tiles and the angle of the car


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## nykwhy (Oct 3, 2010)

Z8 JDM goodness.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


At first I was like











But then I was like











That's the greatest thing I've seen posted in a _long_ time.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

VierSpeed said:


>


I love watching gifs I make spread throughout the internet


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


ruined suspension and incorrect tire size is considered hot?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ben.Reilly said:


> ruined suspension and incorrect tire size is considered hot?


stfu -.- Its called hot shizz, not functional shizz..


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Deltac said:


> Lancia 037 Works cars (early 80s)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I remember back in '85 when Markku Alén spun his 037 in the 1st corner of the 1st SS of the 1000 Lakes Rally in Finland. And the coolest thing was when Juha Kankkunen drove a red Delta Evoluzione street car when he wasn't rallying one.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Mr Miyagi said:


> stfu -.- Its called hot shizz, not functional shizz..



or you can have your cake and eat it too


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)

Pennywise said:


> or you can have your cake and eat it too


Bingo :thumbup:


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)

Mr Miyagi said:


> stfu -.- Its called hot shizz, not functional shizz..


Still, how is it hot? Looks silly and dumb to me


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Ben.Reilly said:


> Still, how is it hot? Looks silly and dumb to me


You're an idiot. Shut your mouth. Follow the rules.

What is the 1st rule of this thread?

No posting without pictures. You've done so twice now, if you don't agree with his definition of "hot" post up something that is. Jesus.

LESS GIBBER GABBER MOAR PIXZORS!


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)

Cort said:


> You're an idiot. Shut your mouth. Follow the rules.


You sir, are dumb.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Ben.Reilly said:


> You sir, are dumb.












Your car.

Your argument is invalid.


----------



## 1200L (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)

Cort said:


> Your argument is invalid.


It all makes sense now. You're one of those posters. :thumbup:

You sir, are dumb.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Ben.Reilly said:


> It all makes sense now. You're one of those posters. :thumbup:
> 
> You sir, are dumb.



Seriously this is the 2nd time you've started an argument in the DIW thread...

Why is it so hard to right click, view image, post a new thread with that image and argue in there? Everyone is entitled to not like something, but don't clutter up this thread with useless banter. There's room in TCL for everyone's bitching...keep it out of DIW


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

Shhhh enough talk!

Just concentrate on the Ronal for a minute and it'll all be better.










See? all better now.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

:facepalm: words don't belong in this thread. STFU.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> Seriously this is the 2nd time you've started an argument in the DIW thread...
> 
> Why is it so hard to right click, view image, post a new thread with that image and argue in there? Everyone is entitled to not like something, but don't clutter up this thread with useless banter. There's room in TCL for everyone's bitching...keep it out of DIW


I thought this was a thread to discuss such images, as the first time I posted in this thread someone told me I "failed" because they didn't like the car I posted... 

However, if that is the way this forum wants it, I will comply :thumbup:

So back on topic:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

/\/\/\ OMG a 968CS soooo fing hot!!!!!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


That was some crazy stuff!!!!

Lovin it :laugh:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbup: or :thumbdown:


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


> :thumbup: or :thumbdown:


My opinion would be :thumbdown:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> :thumbup: or :thumbdown:


def :thumbup:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


> http://vimeo.com/15244522


Not a European car, but exciting:


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)

Brake Weight said:


> Not a European car, but exciting:


Thats makes me want an evo :thumbup:

(yes, I know its not an evo)


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


hawt


----------



## kickinoutyo (May 29, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Ok...my car need some Updating on CL.:laugh:

Here's latest:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

seeing that ferrari makes me wish there was still a GT1 class for those incredible cars:


----------



## Churras (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

kickinoutyo said:


>



This makes me want to GV lighting kit sooooooooooooo bad.


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

Churras said:


>


And the modern answer to the 80s Redline ad...Micker Hucker Clark going the distance. I love BMX :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Lil something for the season.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Andrew McDermott (Mar 4, 2003)

Churras said:


>


R.L. Osborn I believe. If I'm not mistaken... two of them were his cars. The two representing his sponsors that paid for them.... the black one was his dads.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

Brake Weight said:


> Not a European car, but exciting:



Check it out...










in slices.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

1.BillyT said:


> Check it out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Mr Miyagi said:


>


x2.

How about some Epic GT3 sound?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

terrible driver, great car, great track.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Mr Miyagi said:


> terrible driver, great car, great track.


Block's video or the GT3 video?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

MustacheGT said:


> Block's video or the GT3 video?


gt3. I used to think Block was overrated, but after watching the new gymkhana vid I realized he has amazing car control.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Mr Miyagi said:


> gt3. I used to think Block was overrated, but after watching the new gymkhana vid I realized he has amazing car control.


When you do nothing but drive on someone else's dime, that's your result.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

MustacheGT said:


> When you do nothing but drive on someone else's dime, that's your result.


you jealous.


----------



## tcslol (Feb 8, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


> x2.
> 
> How about some Epic GT3 sound?


Was that spin at the beginning intentional?:laugh:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Mr Miyagi said:


> gt3. I used to think Block was overrated, but after watching the new gymkhana vid I realized he has amazing car control.


He's good and all, but not all that. He's getting better. Watch his videos and note the tire marks everywhere. In his earlir videos there were lots, in his later ones there are fewer. It's not a single take/pass either. But a series of shots linked together. Now, had they put a small insert from a tower camera or something following him around the place proving it was one take, then I'd be all, "Block is some kinda BA". The road rally GT3 guys have more balls than block IMO.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

patrikman said:


> you jealous.


Of course. Why wouldn't I want someone to pay for me to waste tires and gasoline?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

czapa10 said:


>


It just needs the late model 964 mirrors and it's PERFECT!


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

Mr Miyagi said:


> gt3. I used to think Block was overrated, but after watching the new gymkhana vid I realized he has amazing car control.


wat :sly:

Not sure how the gt3 drivers would be considered terrible..

Block is painfully overrated.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Alright, Alright, enough chatter about who is better and who is sexier and just post up ****! :beer:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

That GT3 video was pretty sweet, and looks to be shot at the 2010 Rallye Thüringen. Here's a high quality video from the same rally featuring all the cars. Skip to 1:15 for the good stuff.






-The driver at 3:17 is badass 
-How old is that rally sign at 4:31? :laugh:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

rally gets my d*ck hard.


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

Mr Miyagi said:


> rally gets my d*ck hard.


You should really have that checked out...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Mr Miyagi said:


> rally gets my d*ck hard.


I hear there is a medication for that.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Jim_Knopf (Aug 22, 2010)

*visit also our page http://www.drive-zone.net for more infos, details and other nice looking cars*


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)

love those old school sleds i remember when i had those


----------



## SchneidyP845 (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

More of the BMW.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## vee'snuts (Sep 2, 2004)

Churras said:


>


I thought that was Stompin Stu was in this pic


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


> x2.
> 
> How about some Epic GT3 sound?


wasn't expecting the woman navigator, proposal at the end.... 

rally road head causing spin outs


----------



## flylwsi (Oct 8, 2007)

JorgenP said:


>


delicious chop!!


----------



## NeezDuts (Feb 22, 2010)

flylwsi said:


> delicious chop!!


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5141230-Porsche-Cayenne-Coupe-by-Merdad-pics-released


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

flylwsi said:


> delicious chop!!


O'rly?


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Sexiest damn thing I've seen in a long time!!!!!  Ditch the mirrors and if you looked up perfection..... THis is what you would see.......... :thumbup: Anyone have addtional info?? Want to drive it!!!!!


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

the s15 is real nice. :thumbup:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


> O'rly?
> 
> http://www.evo-cars.de/Galerien/Porsche%20Cayenne%20Coupe%20von%20Merdad/picture-0007.jpg[/IG]
> [IMG]http://www.evo-cars.de/Galerien/Porsche%20Cayenne%20Coupe%20von%20Merdad/picture-0001.jpg[/IG][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Taski (Feb 14, 2009)

This video is about the white e30 above, from here Finland. Just in it's previous generation.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2851GdzN-I

Much better in white! You can see other newer videos, allthough not as good as this one, from the relateds.


----------



## flylwsi (Oct 8, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> O'rly?


hmmm.
http://www.gtspirit.com/2011/01/02/merdad-releases-porsche-cayenne-coupe-pictures/

interesting...


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click for more.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

uncle_scott said:


> And the modern answer to the 80s Redline ad...Micker Hucker Clark going the distance. I love BMX :laugh::thumbup:


 Owww. No landing on 20".....so much pain. 

































350hp crx=


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

600+whp eg civic


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

> 'Man, just look at that dude. That guy has the flyiest car on the block and I'd bet money he can jump the **** out of a BMX too. That's the kind of legend that introduces you to iron Maiden and gives you your first titty magazine over the single greatest afternoon of your 12 year old life.'


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 That is some pretty amazing work right there. Probably one of the sickest E30's I have ever seen, if not the sickest. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

om617952 said:


>


 I like how I opened the thread, saw that picture at the top of the page, and immediately got a chill through my body


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

Ahh, all done. Just went through the entire thread, saved all the pertinent images (only 368 images, not much at all, but I was being an image snob so it was top tier only ) 

One of my favs from earlier back in the thread :beer:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.worldcarfans.com/1110104...gwa---mercedes-benz-c111-experimental-vehicle


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

I wish the sunroof was closed, or non-existent, but nevertheless... *fap*


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Some more of that E30 





:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Brake Weight said:


> Not a European car, but exciting:


 Sooo, at 1:05 the car hunches down, or is it just me???????? 
From Anti-Lag?


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Sooo, at 1:05 the car hunches down, or is it just me????????
> From Anti-Lag?


 more than likely he was holding the e-brake and let the clutch out a bit to pre-load the trans, suspension and launch better.


----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

MrMook said:


>


 its beardo


----------



## flylwsi (Oct 8, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Sooo, at 1:05 the car hunches down, or is it just me????????
> From Anti-Lag?


 it's a rally car, basically. 
ever watch a rally car launch?


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## victorr (May 18, 1999)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*MORE HERE*: http://www.downshiftaus.com/?cat=45


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Tj_gti (Sep 1, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Some more of that E30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 
wow. do want.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 It seems like it shouldn't work but it does...really, really well.


----------



## koolaidvr6 (Oct 9, 2006)

Smindustries said:


>


 Can anyone elaborate on this?? I mean there's an effin lion in the side car, how awesome is that?!


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 Thanks for posting,love the 240Z and Hakosuka Skyline.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

More Info Please! MIP?


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

One of the coolest cars posted in this thread. 




VierSpeed said:


>


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

koolaidvr6 said:


> Can anyone elaborate on this?? I mean there's an effin lion in the side car, how awesome is that?!


 I LOL when I read your comment. And a chica driving the car!


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Rogerthat said:


> More Info Please! MIP?


 :beer:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

1977 McLaren M23-012. Jochen Mass 2nd place finish at the '77 Swedish G.P.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

nice :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^Beautiful! 


And for you Honda fans.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Which is your favorite past/ present comparison?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

more please.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

thought it had a nice feel in B&W too...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Andrew McDermott said:


> R.L. Osborn I believe. If I'm not mistaken... two of them were his cars. The two representing his sponsors that paid for them.... the black one was his dads.


here you go:

http://www.redlinebicycles.com/news/358-classic-photo-of-stu-thomsen-jumping-3-porsches


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

@ 2:22


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Audi RS6 With AMG Wheels


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Audi RS6 With AMG Wheels


And a Porsche RS badge, no?


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


I was inspired by this picture so I went to the watermark... and found this.


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## c3441888 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Exercises in cold winter*


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

pat_ernzen said:


> And a Porsche RS badge, no?


Looks like it. That thing is nasty!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


I saw an ad about these events in the Porsche Club Finland Magazine. Most of the courses are in Finland (where the clip above was filmed in). The one-day course costs 911€.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

like those two pics of the different generations of supras and skylines :thumbup:


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Clicky Clicky


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

TooDub said:


>





Wanganrunner said:


>



Anyone notice the "tire stretch" is almost identical in these photos? :laugh: I love the ****-eating grin on the Volvo passenger's face too. 









(Sorry if this is someone's photo. Stolen from google search)


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

But I'm biased.


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

^^ WOW 

I'm loving on this A3/S3(?). Any more pics?


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

Cort said:


> But I'm biased.


I like that color.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

WiseDubbinVR said:


> ^^ WOW
> 
> I'm loving on this A3/S3(?). Any more pics?


It's an S3, you can tell by A. The doorblades on the door. A3's don't have them B. The fender don't have square looking side markers C. The rear bumper looks different from the A3.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/altschuppone/sets/72157624521773677/

there are your pics.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Cort said:


> B. The fender don't have square looking side markers


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Son said:


> Exhibit A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, as you can see from Exhibit A. Those are the square turn signals I was talking about. 

Exhibit B. Is the revised "Facelift" version in which they changed the whole front end/quarter panels of the car. I didn't realize they changed to the "s3/mkIV" style turn signals in that.

Either way, the panels on the s3 are MUCH wider than the a3 on both the early/facelift models.

But that's not really important, let's post up some hot shizz like THIS for example.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## sibber (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Holy fail batman^^^


----------



## sibber (Oct 6, 2010)

BTM said:


> Holy fail batman^^^


Ive owned most of those cars.. unlike youre z4 fantasy.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

BTM said:


> Holy fail batman^^^



HAHAHA. X2


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Lamborghini Murcielago LP670-4 SV*


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 Absolutely stunning. Chevrolet and Honda _wish_ they could put together something so clean.


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

sibber said:


> Ive owned most of those cars.. unlike youre z4 fantasy.


lolol :laugh:


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Son said:


>


Always wanted one of these. Shame they never game to the US.


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

sibber said:


> Ive owned most of those cars.. unlike youre z4 fantasy.


no YOU are Z4 fantasy.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


What model is this?


----------



## Soze.K (Mar 15, 2009)

cadillac STS with a body kit.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Soze.K said:


> cadillac STS with a body kit.


Looks cleaner than most I've seen. Wonder what brand it is.
Makes me want a Caddy.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

sibber said:


> Ive owned most of those cars.. unlike youre z4 fantasy.


Picked up this afternoon


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


nice colour :thumbup:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

BTM said:


> Picked up this afternoon


Is that a M coupe?? Luuuucky! I love that car. And no one ever talks about, or drives it and that makes me love it more.


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


More info on it. http://omgpancakes.wordpress.com/2010/12/02/you-have-what-in-your-510/


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

TooDub said:


>


OMG This is EPIC TLC HOT SHIZZ WIN


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Jim_Knopf (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

:biggrinsanta:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

bizybyker said:


> Is that a M coupe?? Luuuucky! I love that car. And no one ever talks about, or drives it and that makes me love it more.


Same, I'm going to be looking at these when I go to buy a car... Quite possibly one of the prettiest contemporary BMW's inside and out that's a thoroughly analogue driver's car.


----------



## WeeTony (Jun 21, 2010)

where can I get high res copy of this.....hot....shizz?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

bizybyker said:


> Is that a M coupe?? Luuuucky! I love that car. And no one ever talks about, or drives it and that makes me love it more.





Tuneman7 said:


> Same, I'm going to be looking at these when I go to buy a car... Quite possibly one of the prettiest contemporary BMW's inside and out that's a thoroughly analogue driver's car.


M Coupe indeed...much different from my 335, but so far I love it. Ordering snow tires tomorrow :biggrinsanta::snowcool:


----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


High res please?

(A link to the originals or something.)


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=477317


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

wow, that car is amazing. I have never seen a car that was so much my style ever, nothing is better than a Euro with Japanese racing parts in my opinion. That M3 is perfect :beer:


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

MOD LIST-
BMW Motorsport M3 GT4 Front lip
BMW M3 Edition front grilles
BMW M3 Edition side grilles with IND tinted LED
BMW Motorsport tow strap
ESS Tuning VT2-600 Supercharger kit with custom painted intake manifold
IND textured black valve covers
IND painted ignition coil covers
IND gloss black mirror caps
KW ClubSport coilovers
Brembo GT-R brake kit with slotted disks
Volk TE37 wheels in 18x9.5 +22 front and 18x10.5 +22 rear, custom finished in Porsche Guards red with 275/35/18 front and 315/30/18 rear Falken RT615K tires.
Challenge Race X pipe
Kreisseig Japan valve actuated exhaust system
IND steering wheel hub adapter
IND shifter extension
Nardi 380mm suede steering wheel
AMS Performance urethane shift knob 
M3 GTS door sills
IND modified Recaro seat slider
Macht Schnell seat brackets
Bride GIAS seat with painted seat backs by IND
IND leather wrapped Macht Schnell gauge pod
Defi water temp, oil temp, and oil pressure gauges with Defi controller
IND gauge adapters
Roll bar by Fall Line Motorsports, painted Porsche Guards red by IND
“Poor man’s closeout” by rldzhao of M3Post
Rouge Engineering toe arms with Porsche Guards Red paint finish
LED tail light conversion
Varis Japan GT wing
Varis Japan Diffuser
IND reflector delete
Gloss black center mesh front and rear bumper inserts
Custom programming by IND to delete EDC, seat fault codes, LED tail lamp conversion, seat belt pusher delete.


----------



## BlackGTiTurbo (Nov 6, 2000)

Oh my sh!t that is nice. Silver wheels for me maybe, but dayum everything else is wowee!


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

This is unbelievably epic.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

I understand the purpose of the wing so it gets a pass, but everything else is awesome! I'm in LOVE with that fitment! Fat and low, and with the white letters! So good.


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

BTM said:


> Holy fail batman^^^





sibber said:


> Ive owned most of those cars.. unlike youre z4 fantasy.


Thats his point. Posting a gallery of your own cars in the hot shizz thread is lame. :thumbdown:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

eastcoastbumps said:


> Thats his point. Posting a gallery of your own cars in the hot shizz thread is lame. :thumbdown:


not if they are hot 

some of you TCL'ers need to lighten up and get the dick out of your ass. (nsfw langage)


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

BTM said:


>


Hands down, the most beautiful late-model BMW I have ever seen.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

eastcoastbumps said:


> Thats his point. Posting a gallery of your own cars in the hot shizz thread is lame. :thumbdown:





Mr Miyagi said:


> not if they are hot
> 
> some of you TCL'ers need to lighten up and get the dick out of your ass. (nsfw langage)


lol my point was those cars are not hot shizz. And I am not living a Z4 fantasy


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

wow, am I the only person who really dislikes that m3?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

BTM said:


> lol my point was those cars are not hot shizz. And I am not living a Z4 fantasy


opinions.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

true, we should take a poll


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

Mr Miyagi said:


> not if they are hot
> 
> some of you TCL'ers need to lighten up and get the dick out of your ass. (nsfw langage)


So I take it that you really like that guys crashed E36 and 'murdered out' E39? While I can appreciate his enthusiasm and whatever work hes done on his cars, they're not what I'd call hot shizz. This thread isn't a personal gallery for every joe blow in TCL. 

I'd rather not see this thread go to ****. This isn't the MK4 forum. If you post up lame shizz you should get chastised. Sorry for not being lovey dovey and codling him the way you would have.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

right click, save as. right click, save as. right click, save as. right click, save as. right click, save as. ....you get the point


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

AeroWagon said:


> wow, am I the only person who really dislikes that m3?


no.

pic for clicks:










http://www.e9coupe.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8045


----------



## stevegolf (Aug 13, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Wow! My mom had one of these back in the day, never seen one done up like this. I approve. :thumbup:


----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)

in for lates


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

BluMagic said:


> nothing is better than a Euro with Japanese racing parts


:facepalm:


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

WiseDubbinVR said:


> :facepalm:


^:laugh:

Hard edged Japanese style on european cars looks good in my book. Sometimes I get tired of seeing the same old stuff.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Can't believe this KIA looks so dang good!  I want it!!!!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

konigwheels said:


> ^:laugh:
> 
> Hard edged Japanese style on european cars looks good in my book. Sometimes I get tired of seeing the same old stuff.


ditto, minus ^^^^^this one LMAO kinda gross

, i like how he left out "in my opinion" go jack off to PVW :thumbup: Euros w/ JDM parts are a great combo


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

BENJMNS said:


> this thing looks siq wow.... 20" RGRs nice.


Those would be 19s...RGR doesn't come in 20s


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

I know, how about some more pictures?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

BTM said:


>


your car is awesome :beer:


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

pkraven said:


> your car is awesome :beer:


Not mine, but yea it's certainly nice

Here is that mod journal


----------



## OldOyster (Nov 20, 2006)

What is up with this Viper? I get that the front end is thrashed because it is low and driven hard, but what is with the close ups of the brake dust and what is with the golf sticker?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

OldOyster said:


> what is with the golf sticker?


My buddy created that Filthiest sticker idea. It's just based on the Titleist logo. That's all.


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


First one on bags?? I'd like it a lot more if the Bentley's were not chrome.


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

looks good dropped...but those wheels are absolutely terrible. dont suit the car whatsoever


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

WannabeVWguy said:


> looks good dropped...but those wheels are absolutely terrible. dont suit the car whatsoever


x2.


----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

BTM said:


> Not mine, but yea it's certainly nice
> 
> Here is that mod journal


....i have no words  i hope someday i can fund such a build as that one :thumbup:


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

WannabeVWguy said:


> looks good dropped...but those wheels are absolutely terrible. dont suit the car whatsoever


I actually think the drop is too much (I don't really like slammed cars anyway) but the wheels look pretty good when the car is at its driving height (saw pics of it in the MkVI forum). The wheels could be 1" smaller in diameter and at least 1" narrower (they're 9" wide). 

Anyway, back to hot shizz.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Gosh darnit, never thought the blue would make white so appealing that I'd pick it over Signal green or Signal(?) orange.


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


holy crap  moar details please!!!!


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

starbai said:


> holy crap  moar details please!!!!


I believe that car is in the January issue of 'Modified' magazine. Here's a link to the build thread on s2ki:

http://www.s2ki.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=658942&st=0


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

lostmypassword said:


> That is godlike.
> 
> 
> I'd love to have the balls (and be rich enough) to drive a slammed S65 AMG.
> ...


they aren't S65s but mostly 320 CDIs facelifted with AMG gear... a sheep in wolf's clothing one could say.


----------



## sibber (Oct 6, 2010)

eastcoastbumps said:


> So I take it that you really like that guys crashed E36 and 'murdered out' E39? While I can appreciate his enthusiasm and whatever work hes done on his cars, they're not what I'd call hot shizz. This thread isn't a personal gallery for every joe blow in TCL.
> 
> I'd rather not see this thread go to ****. This isn't the MK4 forum. If you post up lame shizz you should get chastised. Sorry for not being lovey dovey and codling him the way you would have.


My current car..


----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

sibber said:


> My current car..


:facepalm: what he was saying is that this is not the venue to whore out your car...
IMO you ruined that car :what:

back to the shizz








































































































































































:beer:


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

pkraven said:


>


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.bigbadblue.com/


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## recentlyrlsd (Aug 10, 2005)

*Short bed F250*

Before..









Mid-point









After..


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Looked like he was about to lose control


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

^^ soooo dope!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

om617952 said:


> Looked like he was about to lose control


I would of shat my pants,
that could of been soooooo bad


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ you have anymore info on that Fcar? I have other pics of it from when it was at another event but I haven't been able to find anything online about it.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

mavric_ac said:


> ^^ you have anymore info on that Fcar? I have other pics of it from when it was at another event but I haven't been able to find anything online about it.


only info I have is related to its registration...

declared to be putting out 384hp and pays 25€ a year of road tax :laugh: (a quarter of what I pay for my POS city car)


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

flat black paint jobs suck


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

om617952 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> flat black paint jobs suck


Rich and compelling


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

as seen for sale on zilvia:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

double post, who gives a flying rats ass.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

recentlyrlsd said:


> After..


That is sick... been thinking about this sort of thing a lot lately. Nice.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

pkraven said:


> ....i have no words  i hope someday i can fund such a build as that one :thumbup:


More of that car:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

k0nky said:


>


How is this hot in any way, shape or form? This is the STUPIDEST thing I have ever seen. 



sibber said:


> My current car..


Hey, its a matte black catfish! Ive heard theyre not as rare as you might think. Oh, and way to ruin your car. Holy Orange Peel! If my truck had that much in it, I wouldnt get that close with a camera EVER


Real hot shizz:
Rainforest Challenge Trucks:
































(taken from Virtual Malaysias Flickr site)


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> Hey, its a matte black catfish! Ive heard theyre not as rare as you might think. Oh, and way to ruin your car. Holy Orange Peel! If my truck had that much in it, I wouldnt get that close with a camera EVER


That's orange peel?

I thought it was bedliner material


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> How is this hot in any way, shape or form? This is the STUPIDEST thing I have ever seen.


If this is the stupidest thing you've ever seen you must be new to this planet. Welcome! :beer:


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> How is this hot in any way, shape or form? This is the STUPIDEST thing I have ever seen.


does the term "for the lulz" mean anything to you?




morecarsthanbrains said:


> Hey, its a matte black catfish! Ive heard theyre not as rare as you might think. Oh, and way to ruin your car. Holy Orange Peel! If my truck had that much in it, I wouldnt get that close with a camera EVER


 its satin black paint. it has a little bit of texture and the camera has exaggerated it.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

simon_C said:


> its satin black paint. it has a little bit of texture and the camera has exaggerated it.


Satin paint is smooth. That's straight up bedliner.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

more pics less text


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

simon_C said:


> does the term "for the lulz" mean anything to you?
> 
> its satin black paint. it has a little bit of texture and the camera has exaggerated it.


Satin is smooth. Car paint shouldnt have any orange peel texture to it. Never. Thats just a straight up ****ty paint job. Take a $75k+ car and ruin it with a pitiful, played out paint job. It really does resemble bed liner. I hope thats a hastily applied vinyl wrap with air bubbles underneath it. At least then, it is reversible. 

For the "lulz." Really? I think this is obviously a weak hipster VW attempt at being funny. Take a car, rust it out, saw the top off and make some sort of windshield for it. For the "lulz" is a weak excuse for anything, especially something that probably took over 50 hours of work time to create. I will never understand dubbers.


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

recentlyrlsd said:


> Before..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there a build thread somewhere for this? I can't make out the name on the windshield.


----------



## Bonanza (Mar 12, 2010)

recentlyrlsd said:


> After..


Seeing this reminds me of the first time I saw a set of boobies. :thumbup: What a visual feast.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


I realize this is shopped, but I so wish it wasn't.









Here's a gigantastic picture of a Formula D 993 Turbo.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

BattleRabbit said:


> I realize this is shopped, but I so wish it wasn't.


Doesn't look shopped to me? Anybody have any more pics of Barrel bike?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

BattleRabbit said:


> I realize this is shopped, but I so wish it wasn't.


:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

20vTa4 said:


> Is there a build thread somewhere for this? I can't make out the name on the windshield.


Can someone do a quick paragraph summary of what this truck is about? I don't mean to sound like a d*ck, but it just looks like any regular pickup truck to me. I need to be enlightened.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

ive become so desensitized to pics. i need videos.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

bombardi said:


> ive become so desensitized to pics. i need videos.



Surely....


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

bombardi said:


> ive become so desensitized to pics. i need videos.


This is a pic thread. See youtube for videos.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

oh ya? i can see videos of these exact cars in motion? sure dude. im going in limp mode now, thanks.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*turbo miata light paint*

 
MX5 Turbo lightpainted frontal by PGDesigns.co.uk, on Flickr 

 
MX5 Turbo lightpainted rear end by PGDesigns.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

holy sh** are those 5zigen fighters? I haven't seen those wheels in forever! looks great :thumbup: 

edit: ahhhhh no they aren't just compared.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

BattleRabbit said:


> I realize this is shopped, but I so wish it wasn't.


 



 
Click this for the builder's blog.


----------



## sibber (Oct 6, 2010)

MustacheGT said:


> Satin paint is smooth. That's straight up bedliner.


 Its satin.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

more of this car please!!! More info too! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

danny_16v said:


> more of this car please!!! More info too! It's gorgeous!!!


 Fiat Abarth OT 1300 










here's a little description 
http://www.supercars.net/cars/4050.html


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

vwjoem said:


>


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## flylwsi (Oct 8, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 

and... /thread. FAP.


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Brett VR6 (Jan 29, 2008)

-Brett-


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

k0nky said:


>


 
I want to like this because I love my Rabbits and my Passat has been good to me but the two 
don't mix.


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

BTM said:


>


 sex amongst a sea of mediocrity


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 Need to see more of this...


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

CJ318 said:


> sex amongst a sea of mediocrity


 Had a girlfriend like that once.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

_"Work Equips 
18×12 -3 | 275/35/18 
18×10 -3 | 225/35/18 

GT35r powerlab kit from intensepower. 6.5lbs of boost putting down 373whp and 336wtrq" 
_ 

http://www.stancenation.com/2010/04/12/properly-dumped-350z/


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 Is it just me or does this car have no rear door in the first pic and and a rear door in the second?


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Big_Bird said:


> Is it just me or does this car have no rear door in the first pic and and a rear door in the second?


 I think it's just the angle and resolution/focus of the first pic so you can't see the door line. Interesting that they shaved all the door handles except for the driver.


----------



## 280CEEEEE (Oct 19, 2010)

Maybe I'm on the wrong forum, but I don't see what's hot about tiny tires on ugly, massive wheels, on cheap ass cars. What a waste...of everything.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

280CEEEEE said:


> Maybe I'm on the wrong forum, but I don't see what's hot about tiny tires on ugly, massive wheels, on cheap ass cars. What a waste...of everything.


 
here's a novel idea -- if you don't like it, then don't do it.


----------



## 280CEEEEE (Oct 19, 2010)

Pennywise said:


> here's a novel idea -- if you don't like it, then don't do it.


 I would never ruin my car with any of these "mods" but I will voice my dissatisfaction with a thread that promises hot **** but does not deliver. With very few exceptions.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

280CEEEEE said:


> I would never ruin my car with any of these "mods" but I will voice my dissatisfaction with a thread that promises hot **** but does not deliver. With very few exceptions.


 What car are you even referring to? I see nothing that matches your description as of late...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

CookiesWagon_81 by patrikman, on Flickr 

 
gto1221 by patrikman, on Flickr 

 
21735650206_large by patrikman, on Flickr


----------



## 280CEEEEE (Oct 19, 2010)

nickthaskater said:


> What car are you even referring to? I see nothing that matches your description as of late...


 One example, page before this one: 










Wow, a truck with VWs on it. Let's all fap to it. :screwy:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Either contribute or go away. 



Moving on:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

subd


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

280CEEEEE said:


> Maybe I'm on the wrong forum, but I don't see what's hot about tiny tires on ugly, massive wheels, on cheap ass cars. What a waste...of everything.


 i don't disagree with that, but your (and my) idea of carbage could be another man's hot shizz. if you don't like it, post your own idea of what constitutes hot shizz. like so:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

280CEEEEE said:


> Wow, a truck with VWs on it. Let's all fap to it. :screwy:


 Dude, that truck is laying frame on 22.5's.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

:heart:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

VierSpeed said:


> Either contribute or go away.
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on:


 I love the Bentley Speed 8! When I saw it at Lime Rock it still had the plywood splitter repair I think it gained at LeMans.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

BluMagic said:


> :laugh:


 MOAR!


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

LA7VJetta said:


> MOAR!


 http://images1.*************.net/ImageMacro/4649408/Yes-Indeed.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Philosoraptor


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

google or youtube 

GNX metro, 9 second geo metro, or metro GNX 3.8.... I can't get to any of the vids at work


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

k0nky said:


>


 I :heart: Scottie Bee 

I :heart: konkyphotography


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*EDIT: *BUILD THREAD HERE: http://www.vipstylecars.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93


----------



## johnnynumfiv (Jan 24, 2007)

BattleRabbit said:


> I love the Bentley Speed 8! When I saw it at Lime Rock it still had the plywood splitter repair I think it gained at LeMans.


 People like to use plywood because it wont blow out a tire if the splitter hits the tire or comes apart. Carbon fiber or metal can tear a tire to shreds if it comes in contact.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

BluMagic said:


>


 got a high res for this one?


----------



## BackflipBongrip (Sep 3, 2008)

that previa is awesome..:thumbup:


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

watched that on Speed the other day, that van flew :laugh:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

mavric_ac said:


> watched that on Speed the other day, that van flew :laugh:


 Is it what the wheels let you think it is underneath?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Considering buying this:


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)

Son said:


> Is it what the wheels let you think it is underneath?


 Yes :laugh:


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Cedric_s said:


> Yes :laugh:


 Seriously?!


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Cedric_s said:


> Yes :laugh:


 That thing is SICK!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Son said:


> Is it what the wheels let you think it is underneath?


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 It's easy to make CGI hot shizz


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Quattro Krant said:


> :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


 wheels are a few sizes too large, but other than that I dont see anything wrong with it? Matte Black is a bit played out though.


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## FoleE (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.pngclub.com/forum/showthread.php?t=163515


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

How much Peugeot is left in that 309? That looks like a Cosworth Ford motor. 









Stock 309 shizz.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Mixican said:


>





FoleE said:


> http://www.pngclub.com/forum/showthread.php?t=163515


 moar plz


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)




----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

BattleRabbit said:


> MOAR.


Any idea as to what class this car races in?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Withidlehands said:


> Any idea as to what class this car races in?


Not relevant to your question, but I have never seen a car that low :O


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Fantastic!


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Wasn't there a build thread for this or am I thinking of another Previa?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Slowkums said:


> Wasn't there a build thread for this or am I thinking of another Previa?


You are correct. The entire build thread for the Previa is here http://www.vipstylecars.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93

Pictures dont start getting good in it until about half way through the thread. 

Per Rules:


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

Slowkums said:


> Wasn't there a build thread for this or am I thinking of another Previa?


I've seen a build for it on a VIP forum. Stumbled upon wandering the internets.

EDIT: http://www.build-threads.com/build-threads/vip-previa/

Then one day I stumbled on it up in Everett. Didn't realize it was local.


















It's dope in person. Should've gotten a better look at the interior. Looked like it was as custom inside too.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Albeezy36 said:


> I've seen a build for it on a VIP forum. Stumbled upon wandering the internets.
> 
> Then one day I stumbled on it up in Everett. Didn't realize it was local.
> 
> ...


It is. He's on TCL.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*LATEST RWB PROJECT;* http://speedhunters.com/archive/2011/01/31/car-spotlight-gt-gt-rwb-royal-montegobay.aspx


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Dopest jellybean I've ever seen. :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

^ I see he changed the rear stance since his EuroTuner feature?


----------



## Martin__T (Oct 9, 2005)

According to this site (translated by google)
http://translate.google.com/transla...ogspot.com/2010/10/prc-silhouette-abarth.html
it races in the FIA European Hill Climb Championship.

Pretty wild.




Withidlehands said:


> Any idea as to what class this car races in?


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Id like to see a picture of this car with all the lightbars in action


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

This car was an absolute riot to ride in.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

Beitz DUB said:


> Id like to see a picture of this car with all the lightbars in action


I'd like to see a picture of this car crushed.


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


> You are correct. The entire build thread for the Previa is here http://www.vipstylecars.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93
> 
> Pictures dont start getting good in it until about half way through the thread.
> 
> Per Rules:


What's that? link to more pics? thanx :thumbup:


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

Quattro Krant said:


> I'd like to see a picture of this car with normal suspension.


fixed


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Blackmilk said:


> What's that? link to more pics? thanx :thumbup:



It's called a Barkas B1000. 

Link here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/schorschi_77/2618114955/


Per Rules:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Quattro Krant said:


> I'd like to see a picture of this car crushed.


Get him to pull you over street racing in CA and maybe you'll get your wish:beer:
All Im asking is to hit two buttons (lights and camera) that are already present 
per rules


----------



## VRPARTY (Sep 10, 2007)

*in response to burgos's jettas stance*

he changed alot since then. and actually alot more since end of the show season



















part of my car club


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Not car related but dope as hell!


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

If that is real, that is ****ing awesome!


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Look like a pchop to me 

edit: then I saw the 2nd pic. Awsomeeeeeee


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

more:










more here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jackslife/2587974688/in/photostream/


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

Its called a 'Heritage Flight'. The Air Force does them at most air shows :thumbup:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

wow those are DOPE SHIZZ ^^^ :thumbup:


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've read testimonial from some of those pilots. The P-51 pilots think it's cool that they get to fly at almost War Emergency power, the F-15/F-16 pilots complain about flying in formation at 380 MPH tops, and the A-10 guys are always complaining about how high they have to fly.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

MrMook said:


>


That's an odd way of spelling Lucky Ba****d... :sly::laugh:


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

A-10 thunderbolt FTMFW!!! My favorite plane ever...mounted a f*****g plane around a 30mm cannon, and now it has DataLink! drooool.....










EDIT: car stuffs to save post, sorry if any are repost...


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

MrMook said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I live over in Long Island City. Didnt know we were neighbors. :beer::beer:

Per Rules:
(_opinions will differ_)


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

1132fahr said:


>


Shhhh! Sleepy Jetta is Sleepy.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Euromedian Feature


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

admiralbabar said:


>


Anyone know what wheels these are? 
Forgive me if obvious wheels are obvious I just got out of bed about 2 min ago.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

AeroWagon said:


> Anyone know what wheels these are?
> Forgive me if obvious wheels are obvious I just got out of bed about 2 min ago.


Rial,maby 433?


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

om617952 said:


> Rial,maby 433?


Sure looks like it. Thanks!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

Couldn't find any pictures. Widebody kit makes this car look soooooo much better though.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Dig the purple and gold or not?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


I don't like the wheel design, but otherwise that's perfect. The stance, the staggered setup and the bodykit. Really supports the body's lines, too.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Nickname_is_in_use (Feb 5, 2011)

I've spend the whole day :screwy: when i was browsing this thread.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Ultra-rare Porsche 356 prototype
-


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

660hp awd mk1


















































and a vid as bonus


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

oh my!


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Holy crap, that thing is a death trap. Guarantee it is amazing in Ralleys.


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Those last 2 pics are dirty and totally not hot :screwy:


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Those last 2 pics are dirty and totally not hot :screwy:


 and most likely his car too:facepalm:


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Those last 2 pics are dirty and totally not hot :screwy:


Stop complaining and post some pics.. :facepalm:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mayerz said:


> Stop complaining and post some pics.. :facepalm:


Thats easy to say when trying to cover up your enormous fail. We've gone over this a few dozen times on this thread. DO NOT POST YOUR CAR.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Brabus SV12R 800


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Thats easy to say when trying to cover up your enormous fail. We've gone over this a few dozen times on this thread. DO NOT POST YOUR CAR.


Why would i care, i think my car is hot and i absolutely love it. The fact you dont like it wont change my opinion.
Now less yappin' more pics


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Mayerz said:


> Stop complaining and post some pics.. :facepalm:


He never posts anything relevant to the topic. Why start now?

I for one like your Mk2. What color is it? 



And to stay on topic.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Mr Miyagi said:


> DO NOT POST YOUR CAR.


+1...if your car really qualifies as "hot shizz" someone else will post it here. There are plenty of other threads on here to whore your car


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mayerz said:


> Why would i care, i think my car is hot and i absolutely love it. The fact you dont like it wont change my opinion.


:banghead::screwy::thumbdown::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:




























Timo Scheider is Insane.


----------



## Andyman746 (May 8, 2000)

1.8TRabbit said:


>



^ wow i really like this one


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

mellbergVWfan said:


> He never posts anything relevant to the topic. Why start now?


get the ****ing stick out of your ass, jesus christ, all you do is complain.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

now, now lets keep this off the thread. The original "Dope Shizz" was locked because of this gobble crap. Lets not repeat history please. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

1.8TRabbit said:


> 993 gt2


...right click, save as...

thank you! my dream car


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Slick 300 at today's Cars and Coffee:


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Ultra-rare Porsche 356 prototype
> -


IIRC that's a coachbuilt special on an early Porsche platform. That car(or mention of any early 356 with a front grille) come up in my books on the 356. 

















Proper tire fitment away from perfection... I'm sure the owner loves it though. It does LOOK great.

















srfafe's Fiat 127
















Velocity stacks under your elbows?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


> 993 gt2





admiralbabar said:


> ...right click, save as...
> 
> thank you! my dream car


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

How about a 900HP ELECTRIC BMW?????? 































AND 




*ARTICLE HERE:* http://www.wired.com/autopia/2011/01/900hp-bmw-ev-conversion-just-keeps-getting-better/


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

wow, thats the first time I see the carrera gt's chassis...very nice


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

In a rare showing of generosity, I'll do a post in here. 
Try not to hate me too much if any are reposts. :beer:


----------



## rdrocco (Oct 14, 2006)

admiralbabar said:


>


any more info or pics?
would like to do the same to my sled.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## ZDuB12 (Jul 13, 2010)

VierSpeed said:


> In a rare showing of generosity, I'll do a post in here.
> Try not to hate me too much if any are reposts. :beer:


everything you showed was pure sex! Any high def ones?!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

ZDuB12 said:


> everything you showed was pure sex! Any high def ones?!


What you see is what you get, I'm afraid. Keep in mind that VB resizes to the window size; some of them are pretty high-res if you view them in a seperate tab/window.

How about an after-dinner mint to make up for it?


----------



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Teknoshaman (Jan 24, 2004)

^ Oi! There's a wee man trapped in the taillight!

per rules:


----------



## Teknoshaman (Jan 24, 2004)

My favourite car


----------



## Canadian Hybrid (Jan 14, 2004)

Gobstopper FTMFW!!!!


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

I tried not to get excited after seeing that Impreza again, but I failed. Woe is me.









































































































































I _will_ own another GC, but I promised myself Turbonium or nothing.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Awesome Subaru's above!


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

more in high res? I want a new screensaver, and that is pure sex.



Rules:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Mr Miyagi said:


> more in high res? I want a new screensaver, and that is pure sex.


Sorry Bro, I could only come up with these. No other sources were available on that photo. :beer:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosso_nine/2761948398/


edit; 

































































































Phone Grip anyone? 
















_1969 Chevrolet C10 "Phillips 69"
Engine:
- 468 big block chevrolet 640 hp 630 tq
- mass flow EFI multi-port fuel injection
- Edelbrock aluminum heads
- Edelbrock victor jr. Manifold
- Edelbrock hyd. Roller cam
- forged rotating assembly
- be cool aluminum radiator
- Hedman 3/4 length headers
- S&W transmission turbo 400 
- Transmission with gear vendors overdrive
- Magnaflow stainless exhaust 
- GM 12 bolt rearend eaton locker 3.73 gear
Chassis:
- 4.5" front drop 6" rear drop
- Stock 69 frame rails
- early classic enterprises: trans cross member, trailing arm cross member, and trailing arms
- Hotchkis TVS: control arms, sway bars f&r, bump steer centerlink, front and rear shock relocaters, trackbar kit
- AFCO double adjustable shocks
- BAER 6S 6 piston brakes 14" rotors
- AGR quick ratio steering box with AGR super pump power steering pump
- ricks hotrods stainless fuel tank
Wheels & Tires:
- MHT Forged 3 piece Mach X 19x10f, 19x12r
- Kumho XS 285/30/19f, 345/30/19r (race)
- Pirelli P-Zero 285/30/19f, 305/30/19r (street & some race) 
Interior:
- Cobra "Daytona" seats
- Simpson 5 way camlock belts
- PCHRODS harness bar
- Kicker 5000watt stereo
- Classic auto air conditioning 
- Katzkin leather upholstery throughout
- Leccara steering wheel
Exterior:
- BASF DIAMONT PAINT, copper (custom mixed) black & titanium silver
- Shaved: front turn signals (moved to head lights) side marker lights, door handles, locks, rain gutter ( 34' ford style drip rail) tail gate, stake pocket holes. 
- Marquez designs billet tail lights
- Smoothed and narrowed bumpers
- Oak bed floor (cherry wood stained and clear coated with BASF diamont clear)_

http://speedhunters.com/archive/2010/11/30/car-feature-gt-gt-rob-phillip-s-chevy-c-10.aspx


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Not sure if I've posted this before. :heart:


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

Too many great pictures to quote here, I approve this page.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm digging all the Impreza 2.5 RS love on this page  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Audi Quattro Concept Meets Ur-Quattro



















































































Article here; http://www.caranddriver.com/features/11q1/audi_quattro_concept_meets_ur-quattro-feature


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

om617952 said:


>


Photo and car are both absolutely stunning


----------



## uberaudi (Oct 29, 2002)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Audi Quattro Concept Meets Ur-Quattro



It's a Sport Quat


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

1946 VW Beetle Factory Pickup With Fifth Wheel Car Hauling Trailer Discovered


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

1.8TRabbit, you owe me new pants.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

That R-SV vid. made me giggle like a schoolgirl.

+1 internet to you.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

This thread delivers!


----------



## Teknoshaman (Jan 24, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^^^
Love the Camo Mercedes Unimog. :thumbup:

Per rules; 
A little excessive with the lines hanging out but still sexy


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

In addition to the Unimog above. This is a locally sponsored and owned by the same company. The Unimog was restored and had a custom cab built specifically for it. My brother works for the company, I have ridden down I-15 in it and I must say this thing feels and sounds like a tank. Great vehicle nonetheless. :beer:




























The restoration thread is here: http://www.kuhl.com/pages/Kuhlmog.html


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


> The restoration thread is here: http://www.kuhl.com/pages/Kuhlmog.html


unimog looks like a BEAST 


I cant remember off the top of my head but one time I saw a Mercedes truck that almost looked like a garbage disposal truck... it was Huge

and it was super clean black on black and these guys were using it as a sort of motor home adventure vehicle :laugh:

does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

Pretty sure I saw this thing last time I went to Brighton. :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

bingbongplop3 said:


> unimog looks like a BEAST
> 
> 
> I cant remember off the top of my head but one time I saw a Mercedes truck that almost looked like a garbage disposal truck... it was Huge
> ...


I am not quite sure. However in Southern Utah I did see a HUGE Mercedes, apparently a specific and rare model, that was all decked out and the retired gentleman and his wife were driving it all the way up to Alaska!  Asked what kind of gas mileage the hog got and his reply was "a respectable 6 mpg." :laugh: Not sure if we are talking about the same style Mercedes unimog but it was a full on tank..


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

guerilla_zoe said:


> Pretty sure I saw this thing last time I went to Brighton. :thumbup:


You are correct, they take it up there when Brighton has special events. Also when the Bi-Annual Outdoor Retailer show comes to Salt Lake they have it down at the Salt Palace as well. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

you norwegians are always one upping everybody even on the pic post threads :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

bingbongplop3 said:


> you norwegians are always one upping everybody even on the pic post threads :laugh::thumbup:


x2:thumbup:


----------



## ValleyGTI (Oct 20, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


>



Want more info please


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

ValleyGTI said:


> Want more info please


On the car or the girl?


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

ValleyGTI said:


> Want more info please


if you go onto the car domain thread, I posted pics and link to that Golf... cant remember how many pages back :thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Mother of GOD


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Deltac said:


> if you go onto the car domain thread, I posted pics and link to that Golf... cant remember how many pages back :thumbup:


Good mother of God, FAP!!




























































http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2481104/1981-volkswagen-golf


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Do want


----------



## Mike_Honcho (Jan 4, 2009)

I saw this thing at SEMA and heard it driving off and the sound it made I can hardly describe. Does anyone have any more info on it?


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Mike_Honcho said:


> I saw this thing at SEMA and heard it driving off and the sound it made I can hardly describe. Does anyone have any more info on it?


http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/video/blastolenes-pissd-off-pete/1136500/


----------



## Mike_Honcho (Jan 4, 2009)

VierSpeed said:


> http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/video/blastolenes-pissd-off-pete/1136500/


Thanks man,I saw that thing at SEMA and always like to be there Friday evening when everyone is leaving as you get to see the show cars up and moving. This thing fired up and sounded like nothing I have ever heard before and as he went down the road he lit the tires up and the sound of both superchargers spinning was just unbelievable. I just never knew the specs behind it.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Mike_Honcho said:


> Thanks man


:thumbup:


[HR][/HR]


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

I love the new exhaust choice:thumbup:
Stacks complement the truck way better


----------



## juice (Oct 19, 2004)

Flared out in all the right places...

Light and trim...

Seemingly purpose-built....

The car is also nice. :laugh:


----------



## A3VRSIX (Jun 16, 2005)

mikegilbert said:


> Not sure if I've posted this before. :heart:


HOLY Sh!T  right hand corner after the hair pin. yowzers!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

VierSpeed said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> [HR][/HR]




I think i just came.... :facepalm:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

juice said:


> Flared out in all the right places...
> 
> Light and trim...
> 
> ...


I laughed my ass off


----------



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)

my tt


----------



## titof (Aug 6, 2007)

Mike_Honcho said:


> I saw this thing at SEMA and heard it driving off and the sound it made I can hardly describe. Does anyone have any more info on it?


Piss'd off Pete


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Windshield doesn't look real.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

titof said:


> Piss'd off Pete


Detroit Diesel 2 strokes! Oh the sound!


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Per rules;
> A little excessive with the lines hanging out but still sexy


Why are they hanging out so much?


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Ben.Reilly said:


> Why are they hanging out so much?


Beats me.  Just for attention? 

Per RULES; (I know some are reposts, hopefully you wont mind too much.:thumbup


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Found this in the DIW Thread:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

pat_ernzen said:


>


This is amazing. 2 of my all time favorites. :thumbup:

Great photography as usual.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

there are no break calipers


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

High Body slc said:


> there are no break calipers


There are no broken calipers? Is that what you're trying to say?


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

High Body slc said:


> there are no break calipers


LOL!


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 daaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## sven54 (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## srfafe (Dec 11, 2010)

BattleRabbit said:


> IIRC that's a coachbuilt special on an early Porsche platform. That car(or mention of any early 356 with a front grille) come up in my books on the 356.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Fiat 127! :laugh:


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

High Body slc said:


> there are no break calipers


it's quite clear that it's a full scale mockup


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

sven54 said:


>


More on this?!


----------



## sven54 (Aug 27, 2007)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

This was before the NO2


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

sven54 said:


> :beer::beer::beer:


Holy mother of christ.

Dual 24v VR motor'ed Lupo with 3 MONSTER bottles of Nitrous?  I'd love to hear this thing rip!


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

^^^ Build thread on VWVortex: here.


----------



## thebigmacd (Aug 17, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


I always wondered why no one made intakes in the form of a reverse header...

...now someone has!


----------



## sven54 (Aug 27, 2007)

Cort said:


> Holy mother of christ.
> 
> Dual 24v VR motor'ed Lupo with 3 MONSTER bottles of Nitrous?  I'd love to hear this thing rip!


Here are some fresh videos from yesterday :beer:

It was 9am. We love our neighbours


----------



## Dkrieger (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

sven54 said:


> :beer::beer::beer:


Sweet Baby Jesus!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

admiralbabar said:


>



lol thanks for posting my car!!!!!

:heart::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::heart:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

found in http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5188435-Frenchy-goes-to-BT-too


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

:sly: explain. GSG 9 Olive Drab Mercedes Squad?



>


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Wouldn't this do weird things to your power band, having runners that long??


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

VierSpeed said:


> :sly: explain. GSG 9 Olive Drab Mercedes Squad?


The elite counter-terrorism and special operations unit of the German federal police needed fast cars that could take people and equipment,and still perform despite it`s wight. MB have a long tradition with armored cars,both light and heavy armor.


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


> This is amazing. 2 of my all time favorites. :thumbup:
> Great photography as usual.


Thanks.  Pretty certain I've posted this here before, but I don't think in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)




----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

I know its nothing spectacular, but here is my car with self taken pics


----------



## RaminGTI20 (Sep 16, 2006)

Mixican said:


>


AHHH Chevy Logo on a Ferrari, Blasphemy!!


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

RaminGTI20 said:


> AHHH Chevy Logo on a Ferrari, Blasphemy!!


I didnt notice that, but now that u mention, look whats in the engine bay. That explains the bowtie


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

SebTheDJ said:


> I know its nothing spectacular, but here is my car with self taken pics


I love it brah:beer:

Saab Aeros TEAR SH!T UP!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hillclimb video is amazing :thumbup:

those cars go deceivingly fast..
it doesnt look THAT fast but them u see those big ol tires lose traction and the cockpit shot


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

bingbongplop3 said:


> I love it brah:beer:
> 
> Saab Aeros TEAR SH!T UP!


Here's a link to a page about my old Saab 900 Turbo SPG.

http://members.shaw.ca/saaboteur/

I don't own it anymore, so I'm not posting pix of my own car!


----------



## Teknoshaman (Jan 24, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Just placed my order...


----------



## V42 (Feb 25, 2008)

All these cars were built by my good friend Nick Haines (google nhswaps 13203), May he rest in peace.


----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

Can someone tell me what the car t 5:51 is called?


----------



## mcbanan (Jul 2, 2007)

TheIllusionistD said:


> Can someone tell me what the car t 5:51 is called?


Looks like an 80's Alfa romeo GTV


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

mcbanan said:


> Looks like an 80's Alfa romeo GTV


Alfasud.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


>










:laugh:


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

MustacheGT said:


> What was built? Those look bought.


The retard is strong with this one. I'll be really happy when you stop posting in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## BlackGTiTurbo (Nov 6, 2000)

Watch for 2:11


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

Oilpan Assasin said:


> I post here to show the kids work He shaved the bay, he painted the bay, he chopped and redid the harness, he built the motor, he built the car.
> Stop being a typical CL **** talker


:thumbup:


NHSwaps might have single handedly put CT in the map with his work on those motors/cars...


MustacheGT obviously has no idea what he is talking about...and is simply trolling...less talk from you sir...and more pics....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

'65 Monza
Toronado 455 with the usual muscle car tricks.
72 El dorado radiator in the front, 28 feet of piping and about 14 gallons of coolant.
Half corvair Half toronado trans axle


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

MustacheGT said:


> What was built? Those look bought.


Damn dude. Oilpan Assasin put up pics of cars built by his buddy _that passed away_ and you take this as an opportunity to accuse him of being a liar because you think you're some kind of expert? WTF? People never cease to amaze me with their classlessness. :thumbdown:


----------



## V42 (Feb 25, 2008)

thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

T.D.B. said:


> Damn dude. Oilpan Assasin put up pics of cars built by his buddy _that passed away_ and you take this as an opportunity to accuse him of being a liar because you think you're some kind of expert? WTF? People never cease to amaze me with their classlessness. :thumbdown:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

"Dear Mods, 
Will you please kick out the "children" in this thread who continuously bitch and moan about the pictures that are posted. They dont seem to understand that this is a _picture_ driven thread and not a debatable opinion thread. 

Sincerely 1.8TRabbit." :wave:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


> "Dear Mods,
> Will you please kick out the "children" in this thread who continuously bitch and moan about the pictures that are posted. They dont seem to understand that this is a _picture_ driven thread and not a debatable opinion thread.
> 
> Sincerely 1.8TRabbit." :wave:


:thumbup:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

[Pagani] Hey let's ****** up a Zonda and see if people will still buy it! [/Pagani]


----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2003)

Is this an early prototype of a flux capacitor?


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

Pappy said:


> Is this an early prototype of a flux capacitor?



It;s the flywheel apparently.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2003)

nosrednug said:


> It;s the flywheel apparently.


I'm still claiming that it's a device that enables time travel given 1.21 jigga-watts of power and a speed of 88mph.


----------



## SlowestCorradoinNC (Jun 11, 2002)

That hill climb video from page 239 was painful to watch!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ Love the Beetle. :thumbup:






:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

This is intense


----------



## badass (Mar 6, 2004)

SebTheDJ said:


> This is intense


Agreed!


----------



## RS-Karl (Jan 22, 2007)

Need more info on that 280 SL from Japan! Gorgeous! What's under the hood?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

http://desert-motors.com/cpg/displayimage.php?pos=-10347


----------



## Bognostraclum (Jun 16, 2010)

Desert motors rules!

For teh rules:


----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

BlackGTiTurbo said:


> Watch for 2:11


Wow.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Wide body anyone?


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Bognostraclum said:


> Desert motors rules!


 Thanks. 

And I left out something that makes that last one even hotter.









And the 599 GTO made the F50 sound some tame in comparison.









The GTO is without question the best sounding production car I've ever heard and, really, better sounding than any modified car, either.


----------



## Bognostraclum (Jun 16, 2010)

A very intersting mix of fail and win:


















And some other Audis


----------



## Eg2Driver (Jul 9, 2007)

SlowestCorradoinNC said:


> That hill climb video from page 239 was painful to watch!


Painful for sure...I really wish it was only racing and not focused on crashes. Some of those cars...oh man!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you for cleaning this up mods :beer:


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

More: http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=301956


----------



## V42 (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Oilpan Assasin said:


>


Ahh makin me blush..thanks


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Moar! of that sexy Fox please! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## V42 (Feb 25, 2008)

Love fox wagons, especially on the Snowflakes. :thumbup:


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## V42 (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ Love it. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 8v deathsquad (Jan 8, 2005)

guerilla_zoe said:


> Pretty sure I saw this thing last time I went to Brighton. :thumbup:


Yeah I saw this at the Twilight Concert Series last summer. I was the only one of my group of friends who had to stop and take it all in until they left me.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

LA7VJetta said:


> Moar! of that sexy Fox please! :thumbup::thumbup:


I have a ton more of the Fox but then again it is my car so I wont post it in the hot shizz thread.


----------



## uberaudi (Oct 29, 2002)

Banned wagon said:


> I have a ton more of the Fox but then again it is my car so I wont post it in the hot shizz thread.


Oh no, please do.

Pics related by blood


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

SebTheDJ said:


> This is intense


No. This is in tents 










:beer:
G


----------



## 8v deathsquad (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

uberaudi said:


> Oh no, please do.
> 
> Pics related by blood


:thumbup:



Banned wagon said:


> I have a ton more of the Fox but then again it is my car so I wont post it in the hot shizz thread.


thank you!


----------



## V42 (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.decepticonmotormaster.com/


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

^


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

THAT.Is.EPIC. 

Wonder how much those rebuilds cost?


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Mr Miyagi said:


> THAT.Is.EPIC.
> 
> Wonder how much those rebuilds cost?


They cost a LOT. They get very high quality paint over the whole frame. That's a lot of surface area on that alone, not to mention all the powdercoating, electronics, everything. They often come up with stunning results(for a lot of coin). I think it's really cool when people redo 80s rigs like that. To my eye though, nothing looks better than a B-model Mack painted in simple solid colors, preferably with black trim.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

@ the Rebuilt Semi. At first I was like :what::facepalm: and then I was like


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

Did you build that? Thats awesome! :beer:


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

Small teaser:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

that is EPIC


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Wide body anyone?


*OMG THATS EPIC*

More?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL Fluid is a shop near me...but forgive my ignorance what's the deal with the "fireworks" ...doesn't seem like your typical backfire


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

I need to get my Legos out.


subgraphic said:


> *OMG THATS EPIC*
> 
> More?


 this.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

> LOL Fluid is a shop near me...but forgive my ignorance what's the deal with the "fireworks" ...doesn't seem like your typical backfire


seemed similar to the anti-lag for the turbos


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

More of the X5:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

sweet baby Jesus 



1.8TRabbit said:


>


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

More of that mustang


http://mustangsdaily.com/blog/2010/...-shows-off-custom-widebody-2011-shelby-gt500/


----------



## 03GTI Guy (May 30, 2007)

LOL at the mall crawler x5, hope they put a suspension on that thing.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

LA7VJetta said:


> I need to get my Legos out.


 x2 :beer:



subgraphic said:


> More of that mustang
> 
> 
> http://mustangsdaily.com/blog/2010/...-shows-off-custom-widebody-2011-shelby-gt500/


Lets put the pictures in the thread.


----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)

JorgenP said:


> Small teaser:


Jeeez that thing scared the p*ss out of me. Sounds great though :thumbup:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow didn't realize the Mustang was by GAS. I can't believe they made something that was actually good looking.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

The Stang probably has multiple 22'' monitors inside and a car wash in the trunk. Most likely a fake exhaust sound machine also.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Mr Miyagi said:


> The Stang probably has multiple 22'' monitors inside and a car wash in the trunk. Most likely a fake exhaust sound machine also.


And a BBQ in the center arm rest


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

I think they lowered their cars too much... :laugh:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

taken from "What-pictures-have-you-found-during-your-journeys-on-the-internet-KEEP-CAR-RELATED"
:thumbup:


----------



## pretzelogic (Nov 14, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


More info on this? :thumbup:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> taken from "What-pictures-have-you-found-during-your-journeys-on-the-internet-KEEP-CAR-RELATED"
> :thumbup:


it was also posted like 200 pages ago in this thread


just sayin


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

mavric_ac said:


> it was also posted like 200 pages ago in this thread
> 
> 
> just sayin


As stated before in my posts, I never followed this thread that far back.. If anything bothers someone/body then let me know, I will be more than happy to delete the post/s. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.albertroxas.com/wordpress/?p=2004


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

I see why it might be hot shizz, but in my opinion it'd look sick if it were a little more low and had wider rubber.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

the MM enzo


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

After 1:10 that thing revs fast and idles roughly like a big top fuel dragster engine.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

I wish that wheel wasn't reflected in the door.


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## uberaudi (Oct 29, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I wish that wheel wasn't reflected in the door.


I dig a challenge


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

Sponge Bob said:


>


 moar!


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

WiseDubbinVR said:


> moar!


tis a chop


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Hollagraphik said:


> tis a chop


If this was real, I would probably explode.


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

LA7VJetta said:


> If this was real, I would probably explode.


X2


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## vdubguru (Feb 11, 2003)

^^^ WOW! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Oddly enough, from the cardomain thread:


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

zeewhiz said:


> Oddly enough, from the cardomain thread:


 Damn this look Mean!


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

zeewhiz said:


> Oddly enough, from the cardomain thread:


want


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

zeewhiz said:


> Oddly enough, from the cardomain thread:


Link?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Are those chops or did they bring them to the show?


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Are those chops or did they bring them to the show?


I think they brought them to the show and placed each of them in the same identical spot.

Sorry to be a dink, I couldn't resist.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Are those chops or did they bring them to the show?


The brighter the color the more racing development the car had in it


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Boomerang Toyota Sports 800 (トヨタスポーツ８００)


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

BTM said:


>


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

20vTa4 said:


> Link?


DEF. worth the click:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2121575/1980-chevrolet-malibu


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Page 242:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

^^^Anyone know the color code for that light grey Volvo sedan? It looks similar to Audi's Aviator Grey. I love colors like that. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

uncle_scott said:


> ^^^Anyone know the color code for that light grey Volvo sedan? It looks similar to Audi's Aviator Grey. I love colors like that. :thumbup:


It's a custom color he come up with, as he repainted the entire car


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Killed Myself When I Was Young from The Jalopy Journal on Vimeo.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

YS from OliandJoe on Vimeo.

:beer:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

^^whattt


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

its cg . This guy does amazing work he posts on some of the CG/3D forums I go to 

http://marekdenko.net/


----------



## 302W (Jul 24, 2004)

zeewhiz said:


> Oddly enough, from the cardomain thread:


I don't care if this is the 20th time, HOLY ****ING ****!!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

302W said:


> I don't care if this is the 20th time, HOLY ****ING ****!!


 this, thanks for the new desktop. :thumbup:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

mavric_ac said:


> its cg . This guy does amazing work he posts on some of the CG/3D forums I go to
> 
> http://marekdenko.net/


wow thats amazing  He could make some ridiculous sci fi movies


----------



## Dkrieger (Oct 15, 2008)

Sebastien Loeb, WRC Mexico 2011.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## vdubguru (Feb 11, 2003)

zeewhiz said:


> Oddly enough, from the cardomain thread:


A dude in highschool had one just like this. Slightly darker green with Iroc-Z wheels and an engine that sounded like it was fed with small children. 

ahhh... brings me back


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


What a shot!


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

Taken from page 241, whats the blue car in the background?


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


More info on this?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

RacerrRex said:


> More info on this?


Someone else sells them in two-toned colors, rotiform sells them in three (maybe four now) solid colors. Their website has more info.


----------



## jai5 (Apr 30, 2006)

RacerrRex said:


> More info on this?


http://rotiform.bigcartel.com/product/rotiform-iphone-4-aluminum-bumper-case


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Saw the GP in person finally. Love the wheels (albeit dirty and curb-rashed).


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

EK20 said:


> What a shot!


:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

RacerrRex said:


> More info on this?


Judging by the fact that they are IDENTICAL to elements, and the etching is in the exact same placement... Id say they drop ship them right from element, or whoever it is that actually machines them 











VS:








[/QUOTE]

and the new case since those other ones will destroy your signal and this one is guaranteed not too >???

Vapors new version ...










http://www.elementcase.com/images/vapor-pro/vapor-pro_front-vert-425.jpg

$150 :facepalm:


----------



## 302W (Jul 24, 2004)

Rotiform has it for $65, **** that lol. 1/3 the price of my phone for a case is retarded.


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

1.8TRabbit said:


> :thumbup:


high-res?


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

302W said:


> Rotiform has it for $65, **** that lol. 1/3 the price of my phone for a case is retarded.


It is a piece of CNC'ed aluminum, anodized and then laser etched in a shop in California. That's what things cost to make. 

Chinese manufacturing had given people such a deflated sense of worth...


----------



## GDOGGTI (Jan 23, 2010)

The Red Baron said:


> high-res?


x2 Please :wave:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Oh. My. God.  :shudder: :jimp:


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

wide angle making the FF look like the comics character Venom


----------



## jimntjames (Mar 13, 2004)

zeewhiz said:


> Oddly enough, from the cardomain thread:


What kind of car is this!?!


----------



## fastjettavrt (Oct 15, 2007)

jimntjames said:


> What kind of car is this!?!





Chevy Malibu


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

MustacheGT said:


> Saw the GP in person finally. Love the wheels (albeit dirty and curb-rashed).


Why is this in the hot shizz thread?? The wheels, mirros, and wing are all DIW in my opinion :facepalm:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

skydive_007 said:


> http://www.elementcase.com/images/vapor-pro/vapor-pro_front-vert-425.jpg
> 
> $150 :facepalm:


The iPhone 4 NEEDS one of those. My g/f dropped hers on her floor ONCE and the front glass broke. :facepalm:


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

WiseDubbinVR said:


> Why is this in the hot shizz thread?? The wheels, mirros, and wing are all DIW in my opinion :facepalm:


 it's factory equipment... he didn't 'DO' anything except buy the car that way


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

danny_16v said:


> it's factory equipment... he didn't 'DO' anything except buy the car that way


Yes, I realize that. I'm not saying he is doing it wrong, but rather Mini is doing it wrong with this one. Just my opinion though ...


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

^^^^ :screwy:


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

CTCORRADOKID said:


> ^^^^ :screwy:


Do you guys really like the way the gp looks? :screwy:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Mintyy said:


> It is a piece of CNC'ed aluminum, anodized and then laser etched in a shop in California. That's what things cost to make.
> 
> Chinese manufacturing had given people such a deflated sense of worth...


:thumbup:


----------



## 302W (Jul 24, 2004)

Mintyy said:


> It is a piece of CNC'ed aluminum, anodized and then laser etched in a shop in California. That's what things cost to make.
> 
> Chinese manufacturing had given people such a deflated sense of worth...


I didn't say anything about it being a ripoff, just that spending that much on a case is stupid to me. I welcome a global market, more competition is good for the consumer.


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

CTCORRADOKID said:


>


heavy


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^^ :beer::beer:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Son said:


> The iPhone 4 NEEDS one of those. My g/f dropped hers on her floor ONCE and the front glass broke. :facepalm:


Do not buy a phone with a big piece of glass for the front if you might drop it...:facepalm:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> Do not buy a phone with a big piece of glass for the front if you might drop it...:facepalm:


That's it. EVERYONE WILL drop their phone at some point. It's ridiculous the iPhone 4 can't take even one single drop.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Son said:


> That's it. EVERYONE WILL drop their phone at some point. It's ridiculous the iPhone 4 can't take even one single drop.


So do not buy one... It is quite simple


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Is this a car pic thread or a phone thread? 








































































































































































































Titanium bolts:


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*EXTERIOR*
- Top Racing dry carbon hood (painted body color) with aero catch flush latches
- Top Racing dry carbon front bumper (painted body color on the "outside" with the dry carbon center and splitter)
- Custom reinforcement bar powder coated black with additional tow hook locations, cooling passages and splitter reinforcement mounts
- Top Racing dry carbon lower rear valance
- Craftsquare Super GT carbon mirrors
- Factory side skirts painted body color
- Varis carbon side skirts
- Titek carbon vents
- PWJDM rear carbon canards
- PWJDM mid height carbon rear wing on factory deck lid (for street use)
- Aeromotion active rear wing mounted on AMS carbon deck lid (for track use)
- Tommy K smoked led front side markers
- Tommy K smoked led rear side markers
- Smoked rear tail lights
- Painted all emblems and door handles flat black
- All exposed carbon was refinished in matte

*WHEELS AND TIRES*
- ADV1.10 deep concave 3-piece 21x10.5 and 21x12
- Finished with matte black center, brushed gunmetal lip and barrel tinted clear
- Pirellis 295/25/21 fronts and 375/20/21 rears

*PERFORMANCE *
- Switzer P800 package
- Switzer Fuel Injector Kit
- Electronic Boost Controller
- Switzer Monster Intercooler Kit 
- Switzer Upgraded Turbos
- High-Pressure Wastegate Actuators
- Switzer P800 Calibration for COBB AP
- Switzer MAF / Intake and Filter Assembly
- Switzer High-flow Turbo Intakes for Switzer MAF
- Switzer Off-Road Test Pipes
- Switzer Fuel System Upgrade
- Switzer upgraded radiator pkg
- Custom front mounted trans cooler (running Willall pan with Albins external pump to a Setrab core)
- Custom oil coolers (running two Setrab cores)
- Custom front diff cooler (running Willall fittings and pump to Setrab core)
- Custom power steering cooler (relocated and upgraded to Setrab core)
- Willall rear diff cooler
- Willall larger oil pan
- AAM downpipes
- CBRD mid pipe
- HKS Legamax rear exhaust

*ENGINE BAY AND INTERIOR*
- PWJDM carbon battery and brake covers
- PWJDM carbon plenum cover
- PWJDM carbon cooling shroud
- PWJDM carbon kick plates (door sills)
- PWJDM carbon rear speaker shelf with rear seat belt delete
- Rear seat delete
- T1 carbon seats (street and dragstrip)
- Racetech seats (for the road course)
- 6 point "half cage" with swingout/removable door bars
- Schroth 6 point harnesses
- Willall shift light

*BRAKES AND SUSPENSION*
- JRZ RS pro coil overs running 1200/1000 spring combo
- Dodson front upper control arms
- Dodson rear lower control arms
- Stillen adjustable sway bars
- Braided brake lines
- PFC rotors with PFC pads
- Willall brake mister system


Now, enjoy the pics


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

The spirited driving toy.


----------



## 302W (Jul 24, 2004)

Son said:


> That's it. EVERYONE WILL drop their phone at some point. It's ridiculous the iPhone 4 can't take even one single drop.


Mine's taken several. In a case of course..


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

C4 A6 said:


> The spirited driving toy.


I'm _this_ close to selling the 328 and buying a DC2. You're not helping things. :banghead: :laugh:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

They are AMAZING cars. Sell the 328, you will wish you did earlier.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Friend's photos from the BMWCCA meet at Fall-Line Motorsports in Buffalo Grove, IL this morning:




gary88 said:


> Got to visit the Fall-Line shop this morning with my BMW CCA chapter, was awesome to see everything they had there :word: Took a lot of pics, enjoy.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Son said:


> That's it. EVERYONE WILL drop their phone at some point. It's ridiculous the iPhone 4 can't take even one single drop.


as much as I do not wish to stray off topic, I need to say this. Ive dropped my iPhone a few times, and its perfectly fine.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

OMFG SHUT THE **** UP NO ONE CARES ABOUT YOUR STUPID PHONE! TAKE IT TO OT! One of the last good threads on this ****ing forum and you're arguing over ****ing iphones. Douchebags.
































































Not a sedan but pretty nicely modded 135i:


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

>


The XJ Jeep and the Pre-Runner Ranger are the most interesting cars in that garage. Seems like a strange collection of cars. Do you know if it is all owned by the same guy?


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

The garage with M5's, S4's etc is pretty much closest to the dream garage I would like to, would make a few changes though.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


> The XJ Jeep and the Pre-Runner Ranger are the most interesting cars in that garage. Seems like a strange collection of cars. Do you know if it is all owned by the same guy?


I am pretty sure the main cars were just brought together for the shoot...not sure who owns the cars in the background but that guy has shot there before, it may be a dealer in CO


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

CSL airbox, tres cool. Awesome pics in that entire post. Thanks for that.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm not a fan of british cars generally, but there was an article about ken Costello (who pioneered putting V8's into MG's at the time, while MG itself had said it wouldn't be feasable...only to later 'steal' Costello's implementation an give him no credit) and found the MGB GT to be quite stunning


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 302W (Jul 24, 2004)

BTM said:


> OMFG SHUT THE **** UP NO ONE CARES ABOUT YOUR STUPID PHONE! TAKE IT TO OT! One of the last good threads on this ****ing forum and you're arguing over ****ing iphones. Douchebags.


 Eat a dick jerkoff, it was relevant to something posted in this thread.


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 
Need to see more of this car!! Is nice, I like!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Saaboteur said:


> Need to see more of this car!! Is nice, I like!


 I would be delighted.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

302W said:


> Eat a dick jerkoff, it was relevant to something posted in this thread.


 Which probably should have never been posted in this thread to begin with since it has nothing to do with *CARS*. Don't f up this awesome thread with cell phone BS -- there is an electronics/gadgets section for that.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

got another one (but that's all I have  )


----------



## NikolaMF (Mar 24, 2010)

Opel GT by Nikola Stojanovic Photography, on Flickr 
 
Opel GT by Nikola Stojanovic Photography, on Flickr 
 
Opel GT by Nikola Stojanovic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


>


 Need more information.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

These two.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

EK20 said:


> Need more information.


 twin turbo AWD R32 swapped rabbit 

See build here


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click for one more.


----------



## Skizzle1111 (Oct 21, 2001)

Different wheels, but I wonder if this is the same car 










as this one 



BTM said:


>


----------



## ZDuB12 (Jul 13, 2010)

Im going to say know the Ferrari's are not the same car unless they did a brake swap on the car


----------



## Skizzle1111 (Oct 21, 2001)

Good point. Was just wondering since I took the top pic at Ferrari of Denver and the other one is in Colorado. Can't be too many of those in our state


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Skizzle1111 said:


> Good point. Was just wondering since I took the top pic at Ferrari of Denver and the other one is in Colorado. Can't be too many of those in our state


 Different dash color, too. 

And to stick to the rules.


----------



## titof (Aug 6, 2007)

multi-piece Pirellis back in '07


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

mellbergVWfan said:


>


 local to me, truck is rad autox's and puts times down with the miatas, also does hill climbs........... second car in on this vid.


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

i like this one for some reason, even though the camera sucked.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Golf 2 with Trabant engine & dash.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^maximum DIW :facepalm:


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


>


 i am proud to say that car is local


----------



## autoxmack (Dec 2, 2007)

elmer fud said:


> local to me, truck is rad autox's and puts times down with the miatas, also does hill climbs........... second car in on this vid.


 I thought that was the truck I've seen at Devens before, but I didn't remember the back windows like that or the fuel cell showing like that. It is awesome to see run :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

TaaT said:


> ^^maximum DIW :facepalm:


 X2, didnt know if anyone else would actually enjoy it. :laugh:


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

that is such a gorgeous car...


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

That Golf with the Trabant motor is awesome, I love some 2 stroke


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Those Alpha shots represent incalculable win. 

Dakar Yellow E92 M3 y'all


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


> X2, didnt know if anyone else would actually enjoy it. :laugh:
> 
> 
> [MG]http://i384.photobucket.com/albums/oo282/jok365/5477668378_e8111b9ca0_o.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


 Absolutely stunning car


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd love to see some newer photos of that Alfa. Always loved them.


----------



## tcslol (Feb 8, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


> X2, didnt know if anyone else would actually enjoy it. :laugh:


 It's not often that I come across a car I have never seen before that I find to be utterly beautiful - but WOW


----------



## little.one.der (Feb 3, 2008)

tcslol said:


> It's not often that I come across a car I have never seen before that I find to be utterly beautiful - but WOW


 How many times do you have to quote the same ****ing pictures on one page?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

little.one.der said:


> How many times do you have to quote the same ****ing pictures on one page?


 :laugh: 


How some a convertible since Spring is almost here.


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


>


  I. Want.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

simon_C said:


> i am proud to say that car is local


 That truck is ridiculous....._ly awesome_. Some video I nabbed at an SCCV autocross event a few years back:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

It's ridiculous, but I like it.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

That type-33 is beautiful. I'm pretty sure I'd lick it if I saw it. 

I've always liked this pic:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ That M1 shot is great.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

mk2 16v turbo said:


> That type-33 is beautiful. I'm pretty sure I'd lick it if I saw it.


 I'd do a hell of a lot more than lick it...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

nickthaskater said:


> I'd do a hell of a lot more than lick it...


 x2 

1962 Chevrolet Impala SS Convertible A/C


----------



## manomusic (Mar 23, 2011)

hotshoe32 said:


> Dakar Yellow E91 M3 y'all


 Its an E92 but yes, it is a good looking car. 

It goes like this; 
E90 = Sedan 
E92 = Coupe 
E93 = Conv. 

What car is that color originally from?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^ Beautiful. Always loved white sport cars. :beer:


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## ColoradoS13 (May 20, 2009)

k0nky said:


>


 
I was just there last Saturday. I only had my cellphone to take pics with though.


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

A friend's 1.8t build that is going into his Audi A4.


----------



## VRbrick (Feb 23, 2006)

manomusic said:


> Its an E92 but yes, it is a good looking car.
> 
> What car is that color originally from?


 E36 M3 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

1.8TRabbit said:


> ^ Beautiful. Always loved white sport cars. :beer:


 Hell yeah... 

 
V8 Vantage by Quiet Noises, on Flickr


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

More on this bad boy here:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Mintyy said:


> Hell yeah...
> 
> 
> V8 Vantage by Quiet Noises, on Flickr


 :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

More of that Ferrari 512TR 








































More here http://www.desert-motors.com/cpg/displayimage.php?album=151&pos=27


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


>


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Please don't!


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Finally found a vid of this car: 










Doing what it's supposed to do: 





 

Just found out it's Canadian, too.


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

^that steering input looks effortless.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Love that car. :thumbup:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

nosrednug said:


> ^that steering input looks effortless.


 that road looks awesome. 

as per rules


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup: that Impreza.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

manomusic said:


> Its an E92 but yes, it is a good looking car.
> 
> It goes like this;
> E90 = Sedan
> ...


 My bad... fixed. Dakar Yellow was one of the iconic colors of the E36 M3


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

I want one now  Btw, I'm pretty sure the owner of the WRB GC8 is on Nasioc.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Loving the proper wheel and tire fitment on the GC8 (which is absolutely stunning) and the FD above. The world needs more of that and far less stretch/poke/demon camber :beer:


2008-Pratt-and-Miller-Chevrolet-Corvette-C6RS-28 by wickedcustoms88, on Flickr

A dream car of mine...Ron Fellows edition C6RS -


DSC09370 by kahmed79, on Flickr


DSC09388 by kahmed79, on Flickr


DSC09383 by kahmed79, on Flickr


DSC09378 by kahmed79, on Flickr


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like someone found my site.  

I've actually made it out to a few events in the past couple of months. Which is pretty good for me, seeing as how I went to like four all of last year. 









http://www.desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=261 









http://www.desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=262 









http://www.desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=263 

Have many more photos to go through for each of these events, though.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

pat_ernzen said:


> Looks like someone found my site.


 Yeees Sir, you my friend have some astonishing pictures! :beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Sponge Bob said:


>


MOAR!


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Sponge Bob said:


>


The pixels....


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hollagraphik said:


> MOAR!


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks much better un-shooped. :beer:


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

your back?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.desert-motors.com/cpg/albums/tempphotos/windgate_fov_2011/IMG_1908.jpg

http://www.desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=263


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

mavric_ac said:


>


 I would kill for this in higher res (preferably 1080p). Halp?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## engi (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah...


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Deltac said:


>


That's at BMW's Spartanburg plant. I played with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Phunkshon said:


> Yeah...


That car was QUICK all weekend... until he spun in turn 1 and backed it in the wall.

I was helping on this car


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

^^
That car needs graphics. Hint hint. :laugh:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^x2


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

MustacheGT said:


> ^^
> That car needs graphics. Hint hint. :laugh:


once it gets a new tub. Massive shunt going into 10a on cold tires.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Half Bug, Half Boxster: Bugster


























Article here: http://www.ridelust.com/half-bug-half-boxster-bugster


----------



## engi (May 5, 2009)

A few more from the same day


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## koolaidvr6 (Oct 9, 2006)

HA! Remi is a legend.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Sponge Bob said:


>


iz can haz??? nom nom


----------



## captain_insano (Apr 7, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


>


damn


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

engi said:


>


Were these pictures taken last weekend? I sold that 430 Challenge car to the current driver...he was also in California last weekend testing his new 458 Challenge car.

Here is a picture of the exact car before it was wrapped...I taped my dealer plate to the bumper and drove it to our local C&C


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## engi (May 5, 2009)

Ok, last 3 of the bunch


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## RS-Karl (Jan 22, 2007)

Whollee Porsche p0rn !!!


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

emily_fallen said:


> hi all.......


You have been reported for you empty spam/post count upping posts.:thumbup:


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Skizzle1111 said:


> Different wheels, but I wonder if this is the same car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, different cars...I know becuase I sold both of them 

The owner of the car that Ronnie shot pictures of is the owner of the Matte Black wrapped 430 Challenge car pictured on the previous page...he has since traded the Red 458 and bought a Gray one :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> You have been reported for you empty spam/post count upping posts.:thumbup:


:laugh:





Not excellent quality but :thumbup:


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

I haven't kept up with this thread in a while but it appears there's lots of hot shizz in the Colorado scene 



mellbergVWfan said:


> The XJ Jeep and the Pre-Runner Ranger are the most interesting cars in that garage. Seems like a strange collection of cars. Do you know if it is all owned by the same guy?





BTM said:


> I am pretty sure the main cars were just brought together for the shoot...not sure who owns the cars in the background but that guy has shot there before, it may be a dealer in CO


The shoot was put together at a place in Denver called The Vault, most (if not all) of the cars in the shoot are friends of Ronnie's.
http://www.globalbroker.com/property.aspx?propID=575

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Vault-Denver/149726445073827

BTW, I have ZERO affiliation with this place but I decided to provide a few links so you could get an idea of how cool this space is...it's literally 50 feet off of I-25 in a very industrial neighborhood but once you step inside it's a whole different world!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

It's kinda funny because the Audi RS4 that was in that shoot was featured in last months Eurotuner. It has new wheels but if you look closely the license plate is the same.

http://www.eurotuner.com/featuredvehicles/eurp_1104_2007_audi_rs4/index.html


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## genxnympho (Oct 4, 2004)

Perhaps a strange angle or photo effect but whats up with the headliner?


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

genxnympho said:


> Perhaps a strange angle or photo effect but whats up with the headliner?


sunroof


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

om617952 said:


>


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I think we should rename this the 458 and Porsche 911 thread. 











Now for random stuff. 




















I normally dont approve of bags, especially on Aircooled VW's, but this is awesome.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I normally dont approve of bags, especially on Aircooled VW's, but this is awesome.


who said it was bagged? you can dump a standard beetle quite easily without airbags


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

simon_C said:


> who said it was bagged? you can dump a standard beetle quite easily without airbags


I know for sure this one is bagged. See?
































\


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I know for sure this one is bagged. See?


oh neato. i stand corrected.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> It's kinda funny because the Audi RS4 that was in that shoot was featured in last months Eurotuner. It has new wheels but if you look closely the license plate is the same.
> 
> http://www.eurotuner.com/featuredvehicles/eurp_1104_2007_audi_rs4/index.html


Seen at DATR last summer. So sick!


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

DedRok said:


>


Couldn't wait for them to take out the pre-delivery front suspension spacers, eh?

Per rules:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

DedRok said:


> [lambo superleggera photos]


 Haha, glad to see I'm not the only one who haunts Weissach et al :laugh: Here's one I got some time last year:


LP570-4 Superleggera by nickthaskater, on Flickr

And at the Vancouver auto show, I finally got to see the HTT Plethore. Absolutely stunning; pictures don't do it justice, especially with regards to how freaking wide the rear end is. 
































































Forgive the point-n-shoot :beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

That S2000 is turrable. 


I feel likes it's been only Euros, Japanese, and Exotics in here recently. Here's some random American content.


----------



## ReflexJettaVR6 (Jul 6, 2004)

I don't want to like it... but I can't help it


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I must be getting old... i like the whole flush camber thing... but i have to say...



Looking at THIS









then scrolling down

makes this look stupid:










the trend must be wearing on me


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

what is this?


----------



## sump scraper (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

In Reply to: UKGTI

Its a Aston Martin 177... :beer:


----------



## Johlsson (Jun 22, 2004)

UKGTI said:


> what is this?


Aston Martin One-77:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

holy

ish. 

Amazing.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

MOAR!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Benbritto (Jun 20, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


>


Pardon me but identify this for me please?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

#1~STUNNA said:


> MOAR!!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

that first pic is awesome Phunkshon


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

Benbritto said:


> Pardon me but identify this for me please?


mazda RX3


----------



## Benbritto (Jun 20, 2008)

simon_C said:


> mazda RX3


Thanks!


----------



## Jim_Knopf (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

simon_C said:


>


HEAVY :thumbup:


----------



## glsturbo (Aug 2, 2005)

question: what is the black circle on the top of the bumper?


Phunkshon said:


>


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

glsturbo said:


> question: what is the black circle on the top of the bumper?


The nipple. That's where baby SLS' feed from.

Nature is a beautiful thing.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

glsturbo said:


> question: what is the black circle on the top of the bumper?


Same stuff that's covering half the headlights. I suppose they figure we'll never guess what the car is while the hood emblem is covered.


----------



## glsturbo (Aug 2, 2005)

hehe....Lol. I'd like to feed....



Mr. Clarkson said:


> The nipple. That's where baby SLS' feed from.
> 
> Nature is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## j2me02 (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome work here
http://notstockphotography.smugmug.com/


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

LowerThanZimmy said:


>


 Oh yeah... Nothing but Win!:thumbup:


----------



## Jim_Knopf (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

om617952 said:


>


YUM!   :thumbup::thumbup: :heart::heart:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

konkomania said:


> More on this bad boy here:


What make and model of boat is that? Looks sweet!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

V10 R8

















































V8 R8


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

http://forums.rennlist.com/rennforu...uffenhaus-935-k3-build-for-fuenf-gruppen.html


----------



## Kempton (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## daniel silva (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

daniel silva said:


>



*WOW*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ LOL :laugh:


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

I am so head over heels in love with the Aventador. It's the perfect modern Lamborghini. I didn't think they could outdo the Murcielago, but they did.

Ls1 goodness.


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

Gorgeous! Perfect, for lack of a better word and dare I say it, stance.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## IgorRGTI (Apr 7, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


>


I can only describe my thoughts on this with a picture...


----------



## 16vscooter (Aug 26, 2003)

these aren't mine, i did not take them. i just like them. and i really don't care if they are reposts because i don't really think they are.










































































These i did take at waterfest 2 years ago.


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Phunkshon said:


>


BC plates on that Reventon?


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

[email protected] Technik said:


>


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)

one of my favourite wallpapers









g20 summit last year in Toronto. A friends pic from facebook.


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

Mintyy said:


> BC plates on that Reventon?


what a waste to put something that sick in canaduh :snowcool:


----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

Mintyy said:


> BC plates on that Reventon?


Yup.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Road legal Porsche 962 AND it's for sale...

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2694313.htm










_



The Porsche 962 is a legend in Group C sports-prototype racing, having being raced by such legends as Derek Bell, Jochen Mass, Mario and Michael Andretti in such iconic races such as Le Mans and Daytona 24 hours.

Constructed over a 4-year period, between 2001 and 2005, by ex Sauber Chief Engineer Ernest Schlaepfer in New Zealand at a cost of 2m USD. The car was built utilizing a sanctioned by Porsche Aluminium Fab Car IMSA chassis. Equipped with an exquisitely finished full carbon fibre "long tail" body, leather trimmed bucket seats with six point harnesses, air conditioning, collapsible steering column and detachable Momo racing wheel.

Quite possibly the most amazing road car in existence this represents an extremely rare opportunity to own a road registered example, complete with valid UK V5 document and MOT certificate 

Approved by Le Mans legend and 962 driver, Derek Bell. The quality of engineering and workmanship is second to none. Perfect panel gaps and immaculate throughout and most recently was tested by ex Formula 1 and Le Mans driver Slim Borgudd who gave the car a most satisfactory thumbs up. 

Statistics 

Engine 

Freshly Built Mid-Mounted, Air-cooled 6 Cylinder Boxer Engine 
3600cc, bore 100.00 m, stroke 76.4mm 
Twin Garrett Turbos, Intercooled, 6 Individual Throttle Bodies 
Max Power 580bhp @ 5500rpm 
Max Torque 741nm @ 4500 rpm 
Max Boost 1.3 Bar 
Dry Sump with Oil Thermostat and Cooler 
Belt Driven Fan / Alternator, Hydraulic Pump and Air Conditioning Compressor 
Autronic Engine Management with Closed Loop Lamda System 
Custom Built Stainless Steel Exhaust System 
Dual Catalytic Converters 

Drive Train 

5 Speed, Synchromeshed Porsche supplied Race Box 
Cast Magnesium Gearbox and Bellhousing 
H Pattern, Dog Leg Manual Gearbox 
Limited Slip Differential 
SACHS Single Plate Sinter Clutch 

Suspension 

Double Wishbone front suspension 
Rocker Wishbone rear suspension 
Cast Magnesium Uprights, Titanium Hubs, Single Centre Wheel nut 
Fully Adjustable Koni Shock Absorbers, Eibach Coil Springs 
Hydraulic Ride Height Adjustment 
3 Piece Alloy Wheels with Billet Machined Centre 
Wheel Size: Front - 11" x 17" 
Rear - 13" x 17" 

Tyre Size Front - Michelin 275/40 ZR17 
Rear - Michelin 335/35 ZR17 

Brake System 

Brembo 4-pot Callipers, Adjustable Brake Balance. 
350mm diameter Floating Brembo Discs 
Separate Brembo Handbrake Callipers on Rear Uprights 
Brake Cooling Ducts Front and Rear 

Electricals 

Autronic Engine Management System with Data Logging Capability 
12v Ah Battery 
Tilton Starter with Inbuilt reduction drive 
Air-conditioning System 
Electric Mirrors 
Reverse Sensors 

Weight 

830kg (dry) 

Specialist Finance Available Subject To Status 

International Delivery Available Upon Request

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## alexmonte (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

I was only going to post one, but it's Saturday and I was bored.


----------



## uberaudi (Oct 29, 2002)

VierSpeed said:


> Heh, I fixed this one up a hundred pages or so ago


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)




----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

Kinda luke warm shizz but it's mine so...


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.mercedes-forum.com/board/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=41624&pageNo=14


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Basil Fawlty said:


> Kinda luke warm shizz but it's mine so...


You painted the letters on your Conti's? And posted it in the hot shizz thread?


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

MrMook said:


> You painted the letters on your Conti's? And posted it in the hot shizz thread?


see massive brakes


----------



## xoutofstepx (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Zuffenhaus 935 K3 Build for Fünf Gruppen


































*Entire Build Thread here: *
http://forums.rennlist.com/rennforu...uffenhaus-935-k3-build-for-fuenf-gruppen.html


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

I love seeing these in person. My favorite car


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

AType 1 and a GAU-8 (This is the gun used in the A10)


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click photo for more. 2011 New Years Meet.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

VierSpeed said:


>


Excellent color combo in its simplicity, custom order, too.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

VierSpeed said:


>



Worst watermark placement ever.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Not mine but I would love to have:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

SWEDISH BUILT 627 HORSEPOWER AWD SCIROCCO


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## stevegolf (Aug 13, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

More of that Audi. 

Sq dyno from Jeffer on Vimeo.


http://www.highoctane.nl/


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

^^ 

That Garret GT42RS will eat small children


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ LOL. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## mcbanan (Jul 2, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## mbkicks10 (Dec 18, 2008)

BluMagic said:


>


so sick! any link to more pics or more trucks like it?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

mbkicks10 said:


> so sick! any link to more pics or more trucks like it?


here ya go :thumbup:

http://e11even11photography.blogspot.com/2010/08/international-head-turner.html


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

:beer: to that guy with the truck. Great work!


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

om617952 said:


>



This place is not far from me...


http://www.legendarymotorcar.com/site/


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

1935 Monaco Trossi Radial










More info http://www.ridelust.com/1935-monaco-trossi-radial/


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Did somebody say _hot_?


I thought I smelled something burning. by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ LOL


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Gooooooodness that looks frigging awesome, I hated those headlights but that car looks perfect. This page is full of fap... :beer:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Agreed about the headlights. :beer:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

^ /thread


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

pentaxshooter said:


> ^ /thread


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

pentaxshooter said:


> ^ /thread


im sorry but you cant just end this thread, this is like one of the 7 wonders of the internet. 

somebody needs to take another run at the sexy b*tches and hot whips thread series, which unfortunately always ends.



















































































i think thats enough of that...if there is such a thing...i gotta study for finals...:banghead:

edit: well that half worked...


----------



## cuteabrielle (May 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone
I'm new to This forum
it is great to join this Forum, hope i'm welcome in


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

pentaxshooter said:


> ^ /thread


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Jim_Knopf (Aug 22, 2010)

more pics on http://www.facebook.com/Drivez0ne


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Someone I know's WIP replica Lancia S4 Lombard Rally.....:heart:























































build thread here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/fialcia/sets/72157623665729888/


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


>


Shadow looks like a the back half of a missile or bomb. Dope.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

That Lancia!


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

MrMook said:


> That Lancia!


This


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

LA7VJetta said:


> This


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


>


Looks like the light cover on the right side is busted. I wonder how much that costs from Ferrari?


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Saaboteur said:


> Looks like the light cover on the right side is busted. I wonder how much that costs from Ferrari?


it might just be an illusion from the Circular Polarizer on the camera


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Saaboteur said:


> Looks like the light cover on the right side is busted. I wonder how much that costs from Ferrari?


one....MILLION dollars? 










Oh and to post something:


----------



## psbahra (Aug 1, 2008)

One of the best pages in the Hot Shizz Thread. 

On Topic:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

And I am sorry ths might not be "DOPE SHIZZ" to some, but I think it is awesome! It has been floating around the internet lately (no pun intended)


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Random one from last weekend


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Really talented tagger.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Really talented tagger.


Agreed, I remember seeing an amazing tag of BIG on the side of an abandoned building in Long Island City, NY off of the 36th street subway stop. The city left it up too. :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


>


I f*cking love these cars...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

Awesome... :thumbup:


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

Some great 20B sounds in this vid:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^ Sounds great.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

so...
much...
dope.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## tombobcat (May 6, 2011)

uhh yeah.. love this thread  :heart:


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

This was one of the nicest MKII VWs at one point and time... Rallye front end, VR6 turbo, Recaro A8 seats, shaved banana lights, rear wiper... it had it all. I think these photos are 6 or so years old. 

http://www.jwelty.com/jwelty3/richpugh-mk2vr6t.htm


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

rich's mk2 is a timeless classic..those pics look just as good now...and they might even be older than 6 years by now


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

well that's weird to see that posted here, I've owned that car for the past 6 years now.

this is what it looks like now


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

could someone id this wheel pls?


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

dubsport87 said:


>


yup...still f*ing incredible. :thumbup:

if i recall didn't he start it out with a 2.1 16V w/ 6spd and BBS?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Is that AR cut out of them? Alfa Romeo? (TOTAL GUESS).


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

The Red Baron said:


> yup...still f*ing incredible. :thumbup:
> 
> if i recall didn't he start it out with a 2.1 16V w/ 6spd and BBS?


it had a 2.0 16v completely rebuilt with the 6spd. It was one of the first to have RM wheels with wider lips.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Random parking lot find today...


Chevy II Gasser by nickthaskater, on Flickr


Chevy II Gasser by nickthaskater, on Flickr


Chevy II Gasser by nickthaskater, on Flickr


Chevy II Gasser by nickthaskater, on Flickr


----------



## 1.8t man (Nov 21, 2001)

that chevy is bananas b-a-n-a-n-a-s


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Phunkshon said:


> Is that AR cut out of them? Alfa Romeo? (TOTAL GUESS).


You are correct sir.

I think they came on the 164.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Why does that Chevy II not have a group of guys with chubs on surrounding it? It's beautiful (and I loathe GM products).


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Look at that CASTER!


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

MustacheGT said:


> Why does that Chevy II not have a group of guys with chubs on surrounding it? It's beautiful (and I loathe GM products).


 Because 90% of the population in Richmond are Asians who couldn't care less about a classic hot rod. There was one other guy there with me who pulled into the parking lot in his big dually Super Duty to check it out, and that's about it.


C4 A6 said:


> Look at that CASTER!


 Next dubber trend: demon caster. If your wheels aren't tucked behind the radiator, you're DIW :laugh:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbup:

(also double-check your sig Mav :laugh


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

smindustries(s/p?) old Gwagon on the track:laugh:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

nickthaskater said:


> Next dubber trend: demon caster. If your wheels aren't tucked behind the radiator, you're DIW :laugh:


:beer:



>


What.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

mavric_ac said:


>


 I quite literally just came a little. F**k.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

nickthaskater said:


> Because 90% of the population in Richmond are Asians who couldn't care less about a classic hot rod. There was one other guy there with me who pulled into the parking lot in his big dually Super Duty to check it out, and that's about it.


That's pretty disappointing!


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

MustacheGT said:


> That's pretty disappointing!


 It's a great place if you want to see droves of BMWs, Audis, Lamborghinis, Porsches and Ferraris, with the odd Maserati thrown in for good measure, driven by 18 year old Chinese kids. Classics? You need to head an hour east of here to Langley, which is a very Caucasian town, to see those. It's somewhat similar to a town in the southern states.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

I'm finally in a position to whore this thing out.


1977 Ford Bronco by willtel, on Flickr

IMG_4619 by willtel, on Flickr

'77 Bronco by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)

^^^^









ohhhhhhhh.....ohhhhh.....oh.


any interior pics?

Edit: my contribution to the thread.


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

That Bronco is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Bonanza (Mar 12, 2010)

That Bronco is fantastic.


----------



## strokingmyrods (May 9, 2011)

C4 A6 said:


> Look at that CASTER!


im curious as to how you can tell the caster angle by looking at that side pic of the gasser...
yes the front axle is up forward quite a bit compared to the body, but how can you tell the amount of caster angle?



nickthaskater said:


> It's a great place if you want to see droves of BMWs, Audis, Lamborghinis, Porsches and Ferraris, with the odd Maserati thrown in for good measure, driven by 18 year old Chinese kids. Classics? You need to head an hour east of here to Langley, which is a very Caucasian town, to see those. It's somewhat similar to a town in the southern states.


why do you sound so salty, u jelly bro?????????



to the person who posted the pic of that kremer without a front end, good job sir.
seeing those in person always gives me a chubby, what a truly crazy era of racing.

and to the person who posted pics of the new alms m3, good job as well.
the new body kits with box fenders are the business.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ Bronco = Sex..:beer:


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

patrickvr6 said:


> I'm finally in a position to whore this thing out.


Give the link to the build thread. It is even more impressive than the final product imo


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

cgi, but still


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

bubbagti said:


> Give the link to the build thread. It is even more impressive than the final product imo



it's in the off-road forum right under the carlounge


----------



## fire6-27 (Apr 3, 2004)

I've always been a huge fan of the old Broncos

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3206759-My-Bronco


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

strokingmyrods said:


> im curious as to how you can tell the caster angle by looking at that side pic of the gasser...
> yes the front axle is up forward quite a bit compared to the body, but how can you tell the amount of caster angle?


Well, you can't. But to change the length of the steering arm to meet up with the new position of the axle might not work because of engine position (don't know much about that car so can't really say. Logical guess would point to caster, no?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

C4 A6 said:


> Well, you can't. But to change the length of the steering arm to meet up with the new position of the axle might not work because of engine position (don't know much about that car so can't really say. Logical guess would point to caster, no?


That's true, you can't. The steering arm has nothing at all to do with caster either, and would be lengthened/modified to work with the new axle placement anyways.

I love Gassers.


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

The Bronco = 

Beautiful example of that car :beer:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

What is the first car on this page? I've been trying to figure it out. I'm thinking it's a Lada or something else Russian.

*Edit*

It's the original of the Russian copies. A Fiat 131. I think.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

V12-powered MGB-GT project

From this

















Where it stands as of now. 
















Build Thread here: http://jalopnik.com/5798539/v12+powered-mgb+gt-project-is-the-ultimate-knuckle+buster/gallery/1


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


>


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

anyone know if this belongs to a member on here. IIRC we have a guy in Vancouver with a similar one, the wheels even look the same.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

@ thunderhill


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

patrickvr6 said:


> I'm finally in a position to whore this thing out.


You sir, are not helping my wallet. 

My wife wants one bad, and this is the nicest one I have seen. 

Stunning.:thumbup:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

MKV Aaron said:


> You sir, are not helping my wallet.
> 
> My wife wants one bad, and this is the nicest one I have seen.
> 
> Stunning.:thumbup:


They seem to be so expensive wherever I look, but for some reason I know a few high school kids with nice ones


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

MKV Aaron said:


> My wife wants one bad...


It's all over, you might as well say "F**k it" and get one. There are worse problems to have. :laugh:


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


>



pardon my ignorance, but what year is the black one?

and any more pics of it?


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Dear god yes


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Colin. said:


> pardon my ignorance, but what year is the black one?
> 
> and any more pics of it?


Judging by the flares, I'd say its an 1992 964 America Roadster. Basically a Convertible with Turbo flares and a few other bits. 

This is probably the most famous one out there right now. :laugh:


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

Mr Miyagi said:


> They seem to be so expensive wherever I look, but for some reason I know a few high school kids with nice ones


Yeah, they have a wide range of prices from 5k to 30k it seems. Some quality ones for 10-15k is where I want to be. 



Rukh said:


> It's all over, you might as well say "F**k it" and get one. There are worse problems to have. :laugh:


Oh I know. lol. I will buy her one when she graduates NP school (nurse practitioner) in 3 years. I will say its all for her, but I will secretly love it.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## tombobcat (May 6, 2011)

Great :thumbup:


----------



## devil.dub (Dec 13, 2010)

Not the most beautiful car but definitely belongs in this thread because of this :


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ :beer::beer:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Edit:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

I belive he know what he is doing 

Italian shizz.


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

MMMM Supra Turbo :heart:


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

devil.dub said:


> Not the most beautiful car but definitely belongs in this thread because of this :


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

This is probably one of the best put together videos I have seen in a while.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


>


My friend took that picture last sat. at a small meet outside of Kingston NY, I am surprised to see it here already!


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

This 911 rivals the Singer cars in terms of perfection, in my opinion.


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

mellbergVWfan said:


> This 911 rivals the Singer cars in terms of perfection, in my opinion.


:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

*CTR2 Sport (993)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

This thread makes me feel poor.


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

They need to get that EVO out of that pic, that MR2 is sickness.


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

bizybyker said:


> They need to get that EVO out of that pic, that MR2 is sickness.


Hehe, JMSxCZ4A from Evom, I think he owns both cars.


----------



## bkby69 (Feb 22, 2010)

this is where the car bug hit me when I was 16 and had this as my first car in 1986,really enjoyed these cars,this was one of four that I had in a fifteen year period.......


----------



## 251 (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

MR-2 with those lights are sickk... custom job i assume? With fog lights? I wonder what the output on those are like...


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Ender_ said:


>


 Meat: it's what's for dinner. :thumbup:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

nickthaskater said:


> Meat: it's what's for dinner. :thumbup:


IT appears a 17 year old drives it.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

kickinoutyo said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_
> 
> What is that and where can I get one?!?!
> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> ...


lol i thought it was a really nice model, or just a ****ty car


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

rtwdoug said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Mr Miyagi said:


> IT appears a 17 year old drives it.


I'm not surprised.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

this is the most amazing stocked body 2002 I think I've seen, it's exactly how I imagined to build mine



Phunkshon said:


>


----------



## huzvee (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

JorgenP said:


>


More info on this? Link to owner?


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

I believe I posted this ages ago, but I don't recall posting the accompanying video...




























http://speedhunters.com/archive/2010/07/27/gallery-gt-gt-a-quick-stop-os-giken.aspx


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## PoopanGaems (May 15, 2011)

wow ^^ sex


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

Big_Bird said:


> More info on this? Link to owner?


http://foorum.bmw-club.ee/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=112171
The car is from Estonia. The forum topic will be visible, but I'm quite certain you won't understand the language. You can follow the pictures.
It's a 525TDS, '94.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

mavric_ac said:


>


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

Love white cars.


----------



## elijah- (Aug 17, 2010)

Ender_ said:


>


That's what I like to see.


This used to be mine.. *shameless plug*










**** I miss that car.


----------



## e30_miata_lowerit (Dec 12, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

that's one of the craziest street racing videos I've ever seen... what was the chase car?


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

danny_16v said:


> that's one of the craziest street racing videos I've ever seen... what was the chase car?


x2, just crazy


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Phunkshon said:


>


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Tuneman7 said:


> x2, just crazy


Street racing is stupid.


----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

mavric_ac said:


>


Any chance of a high resolution shot of this?


----------



## V42 (Feb 25, 2008)

danny_16v said:


> that's one of the craziest street racing videos I've ever seen... what was the chase car?


I've raced down those roads before!
...in Tokyo Extreme Racer :laugh:


----------



## jtikompressor (Oct 29, 2004)

V42 said:


> I've raced down those roads before!
> ...in Tokyo Extreme Racer :laugh:


Such a good game!! I think I should dig it out when I get home


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

jtikompressor said:


> Such a good game!! I think I should dig it out when I get home


I completely forgot about that game :laugh:


----------



## V42 (Feb 25, 2008)

I wouldn't be who I am today if it wasn't for TXR. Only because I skipped half my college classes to play that and marvel vs capcom 2


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

Damn this is Bananas! :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## I The Stig (May 15, 2010)

This thread is amazing. I've been saving a lot of these images to make the best of the Windows7 slideshow background feature. It's only right for me to add something now.. I'd like to contribute to the thread with my friend's two skylines.












































I was hoping to find a picture that he has of them, both in the garage at night and just taillights.  oh well these will have to do for now.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

freedomgli said:


> Street racing is stupid.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

What's the device on the top of the Porsche?


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Der Audidude said:


> What's the device on the top of the Porsche?












Early model.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

hotshoe32 said:


> Early model.


Future Porsche is hurting in competitive racing so they sent one back in time ala Skynet resistance. Makes sense to me, although talk about unfair advantage! :thumbup:


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

I've seen that Porsche driving around it the suburbs of Chicago. A couple different times. 

And for those who didn't recognize it, this picture is at Cameron's house from Farris Bueller. 



1.8TRabbit said:


>


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)

I The Stig said:


>


I always wondered what happened to that guy after he dropped off Dom, Mia, and Letty.


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

Ben.Reilly said:


> I always wondered what happened to that guy after he dropped off Dom, Mia, and Letty.


I was upset they never even ran the car in the first movie. I'm sure it was a 10 second car :laugh:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Der Audidude said:


> What's the device on the top of the Porsche?


Oil cooler.


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

danny_16v said:


> that's one of the craziest street racing videos I've ever seen... what was the chase car?


looks and sounds like a dc2 Type R


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

warrenW said:


> http://vimeo.com/22763186


 Quality filming, quality music, quality cars, quality women... Cheers to that :beer:


----------



## I The Stig (May 15, 2010)

mk_ultra said:


> I was upset they never even ran the car in the first movie. I'm sure it was a 10 second car :laugh:


The car does have a bunch of history behind it... http://www.bigbirdskyline.com/BigBirdSkyLine/history.html


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

nickthaskater said:


> Quality filming, quality music, quality cars, quality women... Cheers to that :beer:


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## devil.dub (Dec 13, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


At first I lol'd at the Bricklin... then I serious'd


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)

^whats the orange car?


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)

It's no Bricklin! It's a Mercedes C111 prototype:


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## RIDEwithG (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr.Vengeance said:


>


Tough call, but the roadster wins since it's more eco friendly. LOL


----------



## RHDS14 (Sep 30, 2004)

mk_ultra said:


> I was upset they never even ran the car in the first movie. I'm sure it was a 10 second car :laugh:


It was!


----------



## I The Stig (May 15, 2010)

Good to see you chime in! Now post the garage pic I'm talking about.


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

RHDS14 said:


> It was!


Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Is that an Escort wagon? RWD? Whatever the hell it is, I ****ing need one. :beer: Those Sierras were amazing as well.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

nickthaskater said:


> Is that an Escort wagon? RWD? Whatever the hell it is, I ****ing need one. :beer: Those Sierras were amazing as well.


whatever it was, that was one of the worst dubsteps ive ever heard.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Ford Taunus Wagon, maybe?


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Or, possibly, a Cortina wagon depending on what country that's in.


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

It's a Mk2 Granada Wagon.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## devil.dub (Dec 13, 2010)

Dobes said:


> It's no Bricklin! It's a Mercedes C111 prototype


Yup I know... that's why I serious'd :laugh:


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ :beer::beer:

Rules:


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

^^ Like a boss!


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

each tire probably costs $5000 :screwy:


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## juicemoney (Jun 22, 2006)

Ender_ said:


>


Do you have high res of this? :thumbup:


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Speedhunters creeping...


















http://speedhunters.com/archive/2011/05/20/event-gt-gt-eibach-honda-meet-2011-pt-3.aspx


----------



## MoMoney (May 27, 2006)

Arju said:


> Do you have high res of this? :thumbup:


I agreed with you in needing a high res...

http://www.goodwp.com/cars/16798-goldrush-porsche-911-gt3-rs-desert-sand-porsche-911-porsche.html


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Arju said:


> Do you have high res of this? :thumbup:


I don't have a high res of _that_, this is the closest I've got:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the link MoMoney :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

2012 Citroen DS9 Luxury Limousine Concept


















































Link for more pictures and info
http://fittingcar.com/citroen/2012-citroen-ds9-the-luxury-limousine-in-china/


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

A new supercar for Ford (return of the Probe! )


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ Doesnt look ALL that bad.:beer:

Rules:


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

is the plural of Lotus Lotuses or Loti?


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> is the plural of Lotus Lotuses or Loti?


It is _sex_.


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

Big_Bird said:


> It is _sex_.


lol.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

This thing was mint


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ AWESOME Chrysler Wagon! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## dboogie (Feb 19, 2008)

Aaaawwwskeet skeet skeet


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Is that an AWD Mustang??


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

MrMook said:


> Is that an AWD Mustang??


 Audi S2


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

nickthaskater said:


> Audi S2


Doh!
While I like that S2, I'm still kinda sad it's not an AWD fox-body mustang.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


diesel?


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

Very rich tune, me thinks.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...port-Driving-School-two-relatively-poor-dudes


----------



## V42 (Feb 25, 2008)

Miller Motors in Greenwich! :thumbup::thumbup: Always plenty of eye candy.


----------



## Johnny the Knuckles (Apr 12, 2011)

V42 said:


>



WOW!!


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

V42 said:


> Miller Motors in Greenwich! :thumbup::thumbup: Always plenty of eye candy.


Love the s2k, love those wheels, but too big the car.

However, that Acura's stance is ON POINT!


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

E61 M5 Touring in Estoril Blue


----------



## Mars Noble (Apr 22, 2001)

Whew, can't believe I finally got here, only started @ p.200! Time well spent! Love the MKII Green Jetta w/hella smoked front end, the equally hot green M3 Coupe w/BBS RS', the black RS4 Estate, the drab green Toyota wagon, the green MKI Jetta Coupe on BBS splitties, but whatever that's just me. I went through all that just so I can post one pic...










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5760771386/ (can't seem to get the link to work)

Fully restored & meticulously built BMW E9, simply marvelous. Here's a link to the build pics: http://azmg.smugmug.com/Cars/BMW-E9/12599688_aCo6H#905052484_eJSBq


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

V42 said:


> Miller Motors in Greenwich! :thumbup::thumbup: Always plenty of eye candy.


 Yay! Let's take one of the best looking and handling cars of all time and completely f**king ruin it! :banghead: Hot shizz? More like a steaming pile.


----------



## The Maytag Man (Apr 6, 2002)

nickthaskater said:


> Yay! Let's take one of the best looking and handling cars of all time and completely f**king ruin it! :banghead: Hot shizz? More like a steaming pile.



http://www.google.ca/search?q=why+y...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1366&bih=667

i agree, however it still looks badass.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ Now, Now, "doing it wrong" thread was locked temporary lets not get an argument going and get this locked. . :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## The Maytag Man (Apr 6, 2002)

kit car!??


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Making the NSX _better_? Now that's some hot shizz.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Just came across this on Speedhunters as well... AE92 lovin' :heart:





































http://speedhunters.com/archive/2011/05/25/car-spotlight-gt-gt-20-valve-ae92.aspx

And yes, that's a 20-valve. About the only things I'd do differently are to remove the tacked-on fogs and to relocate the battery out back. Other than that, it's pretty f**king spot-on.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


The car blew up...and left in Stockholm http://www.jon-olsson.com/

This is what they are rolling in now....


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> is the plural of Lotus Lotuses or Loti?


This was asked at a company lecture at a LOG (Lotus Owners' Gathering) a number of years ago. 

The plural of Lotus is Lotus.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

[email protected] said:


>


Ha.. Greenwich CT fun little strip for Nothing but ballers with swollen pocketz


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

#1~STUNNA said:


> Ha.. Greenwich CT fun little strip for Nothing but ballers with swollen pocketz


 You still pushing the 7series? :wave:


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

Yep.. Until I can get that White Veyron


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Mintyy said:


> This was asked at a company lecture at a LOG (Lotus Owners' Gathering) a number of years ago.
> 
> The plural of Lotus is Lotus.


Alright then, what is the singular word for Lotus.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> More of that hideous BMW


that things fugly


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

mavric_ac said:


> that things fugly


That's why she's taking a dump in it.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

1.8TRabbit said:


> More of that BMW


Great, the girl made it look like a toilet seat now.


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

nickthaskater said:


> Yay! Let's take one of the best looking and handling cars of all time and completely f**king ruin it! :banghead: Hot shizz? More like a steaming pile.


couldnt agree more.

The hands of time def need to be turned back on the s2k and the nsx, they are both painful look at.


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)

now lets get the image of that BMW out of our mind now.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Ender_ said:


> now lets get the image of that BMW out of our mind now.


It's all okay now, I deleted the post I make with them. :thumbup:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

SCCA Mustang hot shizz courtesy of Speedhunters


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5267875-classic-porsche-appreciation-thread


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

Ken Block?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

bubbagti said:


> Ken Block?


Yeah, that's from his FB page.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...riving-or-getting-stuck-in-Crazy-Stuff/page12


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> ^^ :beer::beer:
> 
> Rules:


Yota owners :facepalm:


----------



## VYLENT (Sep 6, 2005)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


I spy an Esprit roadster!!!!!!!
Any info, never seen this before 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

VYLENT said:


> I spy an Esprit roadster!!!!!!!
> Any info, never seen this before


Holy crap, I didn't even notice that. Was too busy drooling over the Europa.


----------



## VYLENT (Sep 6, 2005)

VYLENT said:


> I spy an Esprit roadster!!!!!!!
> Any info, never seen this before


After a quick Google Images saerch:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)

Some of my pics from a local car show:










early 70's impala low rider hydraulic setup:









one of several camaros at the show:









'39 ford tudor:









taurus sho motor under the hood:









so clean:









interior:


















friend's el camino:









he ended up winning the exhibitor's award:


















427 turbo jet:









another camaro:









dat ass:









ls3:


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

^^^ where are the people that keep saying they don't use drilled rotors in racing....


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Can anyone ID these BBS wheels?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

jpalmer said:


>


I hate to complain, but that interior is terrible compared to how beautiful the rest of the car looks. Gauges are downright hideous. And I would have like to have seen some better looking upholstery.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

om617952 said:


>


I love Fiat 128s - I hope to own one for a time, someday.



1.8TRabbit said:


>


That is just amazing. I am not a huge fan of Europas in stock form, but they look fantastic when modded right.

My contribution:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Can anyone ID these BBS wheels?


They look like the BBS RJ - with a modified center cap.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

JPALMER and BTM, Awesome photos! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Compliments to Kris aka Digital K. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3452744-We-are-back-with-new-engines!


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

very nice:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


>


Oh, the Zagato Aston is already racing! I thought it was going to be a Concourse d'Villa Este showpiece only.


----------



## Insomniax (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah, Dickie Meaden is one of the drivers. I think it's competeing at the VLN. 


The 'Tegra Tango! 

ITCC Kirkistown 2011 by Paddy McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Still a great photo...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Compliments to Kris aka Digital K.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3452744-We-are-back-with-new-engines!


So much win


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

The Brera can be really lovely, but not with those wheels. How about some good old BBS?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

BluMagic said:


>


 holy crap  pleeasseee tell me you've got more!


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

Dobes said:


>


 man i wish they sold alfa's in the US. I'd buy one of these in a freakin heartbeat


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

starbai said:


> holy crap  pleeasseee tell me you've got more!


 Stolen from another TCL'ers thread.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

^^What's the story behind that?


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Tuneman7 said:


> ^^What's the story behind that?


 I dared her to do it.


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

nickthaskater said:


>


 whys she licking a prelude? :screwy: 

(yeah i posted this just to call it.)


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

AHFlynn said:


> whys she licking a prelude? :screwy:
> 
> (yeah i posted this just to call it.)





nickthaskater said:


> I dared her to do it.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

nickthaskater said:


>


 Sometimes I wonder if I clicked on the "Doing it Wrong" thread.


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok which would you prefer? The 






or the


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

2011 Lamborghini Gallardo LP550-2 bicolore 



















Lamborghini Gallardo LP570-4 Spyder Performante


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## A4Smith (Mar 23, 2007)

I love you car lounge.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

What is that thing to the right of the Konigsegg?


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

16volt said:


> What is that thing to the right of the Konigsegg?


 Tramontana R Edition


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

A4Smith said:


> I love you car lounge.


 x2 :thumbup::snowcool:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Because :heart:


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

DedRok said:


> Lamborghini Gallardo LP570-4 Spyder Performante


 These look amazing in person. The detail is ridiculous!


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

Dobes said:


> http://thumbsnap.com/i/FJBeukUn.jpg
> 
> http://thumbsnap.com/i/Tf5xnxes.jpg


 what is this?


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

Pf3il said:


> what is this?


 honda beat


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 Please, Lord, let there be more of these two cars!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Loving that shot


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Ender_ said:


>


 mad positive camber yo'z


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^:beer::beer:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Crap! You found my super-secret stockpile of 959s!  

.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

VierSpeed said:


> Crap! You found my super-secret stockpile of 959s!


 :laugh: :wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I should have owned one of those if the salesman wasn't a stupid ******* ****head.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

om617952 said:


>


 I lust for one of those, and plus that one is from PA. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

lovelymellisalaura96 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I'm new to This forum
> it is great to join this Forum, hope i'm welcome in


 Interesting, you posted this same exact message in 5 other threads.... Troll????:wave:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> e-type photo


 we need moar of this


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

My new background. 
Thank you


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## RWD_only (Sep 1, 2010)

nickthaskater said:


>


 Bump and is she single? :laugh:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

RWD_only said:


> Bump and is she single? :laugh:


 With a tongue and mouth like that, are you kidding me?


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

>


 

God this is just pornography.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

OMG This is one of my all time favorite cars. this one takes it to another level.. 

http://www.p1800gt.se/


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


----------



## Vroomall (Dec 29, 2008)

Banned wagon said:


>


 Gorgeous car. Is it just me or is the paint off on the passenger door?


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

This intake 








opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Wow.


----------



## elijah- (Aug 17, 2010)

Vroomall said:


> Gorgeous car. Is it just me or is the paint off on the passenger door?


It looks like the door might not be perfectly aligned, which could cause a bit of a lighting difference. Drivers door kind of looks similar to me


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Mixican said:


>


Front-engined turbo flat four?  Looks awesome!


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

AdrockMK2 said:


> Front-engined turbo flat four?  Looks awesome!


looks like a stupidcharger


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

NOTORIOUS VR said:


> looks like a supercharger


 :beer:


Fantastic Race Battles 2011 FIA GT3 at Silverstone


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Johlsson (Jun 22, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


.... wow...

:thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

It's a render, but fuggit. :heart:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

^ Do want.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Best color I've seen on the LF-A :thumbup:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Not sure where to post the bike. Lincoln v12. 50/50 Stupid/cool.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Jensen Interceptor V10 with Dodge Viper engine


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

elijah- said:


> It looks like the door might not be perfectly aligned, which could cause a bit of a lighting difference. Drivers door kind of looks similar to me


My guess is the doors were painted off the car. They were probably laid flat so the flake laid down slightly different. I'd attribute the color difference there to "flop". Happens a lot with heavy metallics.


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

:what::what:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Cutandpaste said:


>


nice Leon :thumbup:


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

whats the deal with that golf in the video?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

pentaxshooter said:


> :what::what:


I love that car so much. 034motorsport make some mental stuff. :thumbup: 

http://www.034motorsport.com/034motorsport-gti-rs-a-262.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Jensen Interceptor V10 with Dodge Viper engine


Very interesting. This custom widebody restomod based on Jensen Interceptor has potential but I will reserve final judgment until completion.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626009545345/

















































































Builder: http://www.valleygasspeedshop.com

Blog coverage: http://www.streetsafari.com/content/view/291/27/

What the establishment thinks: http://www.joc.org.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=71813&sid=a334a2c51f2bb20795b98cdb41c76104


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

ewwww


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Mr Miyagi said:


> ewwww


Not to be an ass, but I agree. The interceptor is one of the ugliest cars ever made.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

I like it :thumbup: Mix of grand touring and muscle car.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

> Built s52
> 80mm Bullseye topmount
> Good & Tight manifold
> ported head
> ...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ Interesting adapters on the 02 up there. Anymore info?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

mavric_ac said:


> 2k2


I think I'm in love. :heart: 2002s have a special place in my heart as I wouldn't exist without them; my father had a blue one- my mother, a yellow one. It was love at first sight. 

/csb

Also, those almost look like wide five fitment wheels. :sly:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Albeezy36 said:


> ^^ Interesting adapters on the 02 up there. Anymore info?



http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1667668



> The wheels are Porsche 356A steelies, blown out to 15x7.5 ET20 (front) and 15x8 ET18 (rear). It's running E12 5-Series brake calipers up front so a 10mm spacer was needed to clear 'em, making the front offset effectively 10 mm.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

mavric_ac said:


> http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1667668


Ha, I was just coming back to post that I found him on BMW2002FAQ.com

http://www.bmw2002faq.com/component/option,com_forum/Itemid,50/page,viewtopic/t,309282/start,210/

I'm more curious about the adapters themselves. They look as though they're just machined plates. Still pretty cool though. 5-series brakes is pretty awesome too!










Apparently his inspiration for the wheels:










:beer:


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

om617952 said:


> I like it :thumbup: Mix of grand touring and muscle car.


More like this










Mixed with this










U-G-L-Y, it ain't got no alibi. It's ugly. 

Glad to see the drag car is a regular old E30, I don't know how many around here would feel about an M3 sacrifice!

BMW 2002: Those adapter are cool as hell, I've always loved the wide-5 pattern, but does it make any sense other than aesthetics?


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


>


we need a video of this NOW



konigwheels said:


> BMW 2002: Those adapter are cool as hell, I've always loved the wide-5 pattern, but does it make any sense other than aesthetics?


I was wondering the same. it looks proper though, pulled off well:thumbup:


----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

Albeezy36 said:


> Ha, I was just coming back to post that I found him on BMW2002FAQ.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite Porsche.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

they arent adapters they are basically a 2 piece steelie


----------



## rod_knock (Oct 4, 2010)

they're adapters.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

rod_knock said:


> they're adapters.


Shazam!

Thanks for that.

http://oldskoolvw.com/

Sure enough, they are a machined slab of Aluminum with pressed in studs. Pretty neat.

:wave:


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

Basil Fawlty said:


>



You have links to build threads on either of these? Knowing air-cooled guys, they're up and running again. :laugh:


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

Stephah Winkelmann (CEO of Lamborghini) is driving this in California.


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

^^^ Yeah, I'd be all smiles too


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Let me get a new pair of boxers....:laugh:


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Mosler*


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ Love that car!


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

He must not be married...his car is worth more than his house :laugh:


----------



## dimeo187 (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## xnoitaNx (Nov 25, 2009)

not a fan of the wheels, but...


----------



## alexwh0 (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

b5in said:


> He must not be married...his car is worth more than his house :laugh:


This is a photo taken by a guy on another site I visit. He worked for Mosler and got to take cars home from time to time.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

pat_ernzen said:


> This is a photo taken by a guy on another site I visit. He worked for Mosler and got to take cars home from time to time.


 I would cream my pants every morning that I woke up and realized I got to go work at Mosler.


----------



## AKOEuro (Nov 14, 2009)

dimeo187 said:


>


Looks amazing. WOW


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

nice 1st post :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## erni (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

hell yeah !


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

^^^ Hey, I think that one pic comes from ZERCUSTOMS.COM... lol.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm in mother****ing love!


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

ohsnappe2 said:


>


For sale!


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Nice shot


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

x2, that Porsche is a beautiful shot!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

RAUH-Welt BEGRIFF from Luke Huxham on Vimeo.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

>


Do you have pics of the engine bay? Looks like there's a serious beast in there. 




>


This looks like a specatular driving road.


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

Phunkshon said:


>


sorry for quoting pics but I cannot believe how small the World is ... I was tailing these guys up Julierpass in Switzerland on the way to St. Moritz in my BMW 120d rental car 3 years ago! WOW!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Do you have pics of the engine bay? Looks like there's a serious beast in there.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

A couple more of that M1 ProCar.


----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)

*M power*

I see your M1 and i raise you CSL.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^^ Nice!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)

i dont know if this is suitable for this thread, but i didnt want to make a new thread just for this. I find it quite humorous.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

mavric_ac said:


>



Mother FCUKER!!!!! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

It looks broken.


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)




----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

can i put this here?


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

It's too expensive, too impractical, too ugly and too saggy for TCL, but I'll leave these here anyway


----------



## mistral938 (Jan 9, 2010)

mavric_ac said:


>



lol this is my car Whered you find this picture?


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Ender_ said:


>


Bias plys and wire wheels. Driving wire wheels into a corner is a great experience :thumbup:


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

mistral938 said:


> lol this is my car Whered you find this picture?


Sick brick. :thumbup:


----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)

mistral938 said:


> lol this is my car Whered you find this picture?


I


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

TurboREX said:


> can i put this here?


no you can't put your own car here. :thumbdown::thumbdown:
If people like it then it would find it's own way here. 





like this guy



mistral938 said:


> lol this is my car Whered you find this picture?


@mistral938 I snagged it from a thread over in the stanceworks forum 

The car looks great :thumbup:


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

Phunkshon said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3127/5869810257_img[/QUOTE]
> 
> the finish on this bumper... What do you call that? Satan?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I believe the word you're looking for is Satin. But it looks like brushed metal with maybe a bit of polish. It's a bit hard to tell without a closer look.


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

From: http://www.fluidmotorunion.com/archives/7892


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Welcome Pavel Car! Great shots!! Keep em' coming!:beer::beer:


----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Welcome Pavel Car! Great shots!! Keep em' coming!:beer::beer:


Thanks a lot! So, here we go.


----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)

*Targa*


----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Took a few phone pics at the McLaren opening last night. Apologies for the terrible quality.


----------



## Rohan P (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

The Marauder-bit was perhaps my favorite review on TG; I loved it when he crashed through that wall.

Has this already been posted here? I forget.


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

Rukh said:


> Has this already been posted here? I forget.


I believe it has, but well worth being in here twice. Secks :thumbup:


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I believe the word you're looking for is Satin. But it looks like brushed metal with maybe a bit of polish. It's a bit hard to tell without a closer look.


:laugh: I was being ironic as well as inquisitive.


----------



## Rohan P (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Rohan P (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Rohan P (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Rohan P (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## autonerd (Feb 13, 2007)

Pavel_car said:


>


more info preeze:thumbup:


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## gregosaurus (Jan 10, 2011)

Phunkshon said:


> Were these pictures taken at morport??


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

Rukh said:


>


What is this?? Oldsmobile??


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Rukh said:


>


I shed a tear.


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

Some of mine from Cars and Coffee this past Saturday.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

nice shots, that H3 is pretty badass


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

I like that there are some other people adding their own share of awesomeness to this thread! Keep it going! :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Okay, that Top Gear bit... ridiculous!!


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

lucalucaluca said:


> What is this?? Oldsmobile??


Hupmobile



barry2952 said:


> I shed a tear.


Oh c'mon Barry, it's only suspension. Aside from that, that car is pristine!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

The Art of Pinstriping exposed.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

^ We use one shot still every so often.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Rohan P (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

For 356 fans.


----------



## fizay (Oct 10, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


> http://seriouswheels.com/pics-2011/...Preparations-Front-Angle-Speed-5-1280x960.jpg


omg it looks like the crackhead Dave Chapelle plays in his show.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)

pics from a local cruise today:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

everybody loves e30's, no?


----------



## The Maytag Man (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 91gl. (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Found whilst searching for pics for another thread. Stance be damned; this is :heart:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

91gl. said:


>


A bit of panel gap there.


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

And too much poke in the front.


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

from a friend's facebook....


----------



## The Blue Bunny (Dec 29, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

Any more on this?


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

The Blue Bunny: No, sorry.


----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Click each to be linked to a different post.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Every wonder how a differential works exactly? 1930s Chevrolet will show you. 
*Skip to minute mark 1:50*


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Loads of epic cars . . . And i love the end, when the crowd paid for the fine . . .:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rohan P (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

The newest Singer 911:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Rohan P (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Amjayes's Rally Channel is my favorite on YouTube. I dunno where he gets all that footage, but I'm glad he rolls it all into these Pure Engine Sound videos. :thumbup:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Truth in 24 2011


 
Hell ya! I had no idea they we're doing another one:thumbup:


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

wow.. just wow... RW sets the bar


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Rukh said:


> The newest Singer 911:


 :thumbup:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

MrMook said:


> A bit of panel gap there.


 hahaha, that's the least of it's problems...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)

These are the remaining 10 M35 prototypes that belonged to a collection of 25 M35 Prototypes. 


















Also


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ 3rd picture = :beer::beer::beer: 

BMW M3 DTM Concept Car Officially Launched 


























More here: http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=559334


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

pentaxshooter said:


>


No.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Some of the TOP 10: OVERTAKES

My Favorite


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Some of the TOP 10: OVERTAKES
> 
> My Favorite
> ...


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


> ^^




missing an e39 m5 in there...


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

for more pics and write up of the camo R check out World Crush Media


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

FreeGolf said:


> missing an e39 m5 in there...


m5 is not a 2-door coupe


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

OptimusGlen said:


> m5 is not a 2-door coupe


then where's the M6?


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Projekt R32 said:


> posting my own car= :thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Cort said:


>


OMFG..... demanding moar.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

zeewhiz said:


> OMFG..... demanding moar.


K.

Texas holding it down.

http://www.canibeat.com/2011/07/stance-pontiac-g8-hellaflush/


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Cort said:


> K.
> 
> Texas holding it down.
> 
> http://www.canibeat.com/2011/07/stance-pontiac-g8-hellaflush/



You sir, are a gentleman, and a scholar.:beer:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

:snowcool:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Cort said:


>



while i love that either front up or rear needs to go down more to even it out it looks like crap with rake


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Canadian Hybrid (Jan 14, 2004)

^^^^ TCL Cold Shizz??


----------



## garytightpants (Jun 14, 2010)

what is this things purpose? is it some kind of rollbar/stabilizer? or is it a harness bar and the harness' are hidden?


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

garytightpants said:


> what is this things purpose? is it some kind of rollbar/stabilizer? or is it a harness bar and the harness' are hidden?


invisable harness, its for scene points mostly cant you tell? fatlace sticker:facepalm:


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

garytightpants said:


> what is this things purpose? is it some kind of rollbar/stabilizer? or is it a harness bar and the harness' are hidden?


because fake racecar


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## SimonWagen (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## DUBLUV401 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just got done with this thread took me 2 week's while I've been at work to go thru everything :heart: this thread 

my contribution:


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)

these are the first images that have made me truly appreciate the One-77. I just wish they were a bit bigger.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 280CEEEEE (Oct 19, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


That's hot shizz, not the ruiner beemer with gigantic alloys.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

280CEEEEE said:


> That's hot shizz, not the ruiner beemer with gigantic alloys.


Taken care of my friend. :thumbup:


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

i was startled that the orange car at 1:40 had that acceleration. I didn't expect that from that sound hahaha


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

Was going through some old C&C pics and have to say this is one of my favorites.










Oh yeah, not only does it look incredible, but it's also powered by a vintage Rover V8.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Austin Healeys with folded windshields make me happy.

     
*CLICK FOR HUGE VERSIONS*

Also, that pic with the Miura, Countach, Diablo, and Murcielago is awesome.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

ncbrock said:


> invisable harness, its for scene points mostly cant you tell? fatlace sticker:facepalm:


room for more stickers obviously


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

Found here........http://www.adv1wheels.com/adv1wheels/advgal/index.php?album=Vehicle Specific Shoots.alb


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Ender_ said:


> these are the first images that have made me truly appreciate the One-77.


It was this one, for me.


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Like a hibernating monster


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

OMG. I would have a REALLY hard time not picking the refreshed XKR over an equivalent 911 if I had the means and was in the market. SO hot now.


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## ALX21 (Feb 12, 2003)

mikegilbert said:


> I'm in mother****ing love!


anyone has more pictures of this?


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

ALX21 said:


> anyone has more pictures of this?


http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13411&highlight=alfa


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

team tucked:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

That's awesome. :beer:


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

FreeGolf said:


> team tucked:


ROFLMAO

One of my students brought a longboard in to class a couple weeks ago, and I was talking to him about something similar to that. My idea had larger diameter wheels with the truck mounted upside down on top of the deck though, for greater stability in downhill runs.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

That skateboard :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Phunkshon said:


>


Anymore info on this one?


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Rukh said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> One of my students brought a longboard in to class a couple weeks ago, and I was talking to him about something similar to that. My idea had larger diameter wheels with the truck mounted upside down on top of the deck though, for greater stability in downhill runs.


 Functional versions of a lower deck already exist with drop through trucks and step down boards


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

danny_16v said:


> Functional versions of a lower deck already exist with drop through trucks and step down boards


pretty sure that modded out deck was not really intended for a smooth stable ride opcorn:

*and, that alfa ...dear god


----------



## Mike_Honcho (Jan 4, 2009)

Finally have something cool to post...well I think it's cool. 1,000hp and 230mph. 



















This will be my next car, well more than likely not modded like this but a V Coupe for sure.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Phunkshon said:


>












Must. know. more.


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

Love the new watermark Konky :beer:


----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)

*3L V6 Opel Monza*


----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry Sutt and Cort. I don't have any info.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Pavel_car said:


>


You can't see it because it's out of frame, but the pavement says:

NO

STOPPING

IF

YOU'RE

POOR


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

^^^^Love it, gets used for the right reason...on the track. 



Phunkshon said:


> Sorry Sutt and Cort. I don't have any info.



How about any more pics? fingers crossed


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)

shamelessly stolen from Jalopnik, but i feel it must be put in this thread.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry Sutt, just random finds.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Most of these images are in pretty high resolutions, a great source for wallpapers.

Enjoy!

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
  
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


If there is a wide array of interest I have several more I have saved over the years. :thumbup:


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Most of these images are in pretty high resolutions, a great source for wallpapers.
> 
> 
> If there is a wide array of interest I have several more I have saved over the years. :thumbup:


Best post I have ever seen on this forum!!

PLEASE MOAR!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## six_banger (Jul 3, 2011)

do personal cars count?


----------



## WheresTheClutch (Oct 8, 2010)

Saw this the other day. 










Sent from my EVO.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

six_banger said:


> do personal cars count?


I say yes, looks great. I can't believe the poser they are laying down in the 6 now. they would put my 96 GT to shame if I still had it. Are they doing the ecoboost in the mustang or is it all NA?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

AeroWagon said:


> Best post I have ever seen on this forum!!
> 
> PLEASE MOAR!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup:


Enjoy!


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Amazing collection :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

After those cutaways anything else seems lackluster.

Here are some of my photos from Road America over the years anways:


----------



## six_banger (Jul 3, 2011)

bizybyker said:


> I say yes, looks great. I can't believe the poser they are laying down in the 6 now. they would put my 96 GT to shame if I still had it. Are they doing the ecoboost in the mustang or is it all NA?


Thanks for the kind words, ive got some goodies on it aswell. Airaid cold air induction kit, full borla catback exhaust (s-type) 93 octane bama race tune, aluminum driveshaft, ford racing 3:73 gears (thats all for now) ... they are not doing the eco boost in the mustang currently, but it is rumored to appear in the 2013 and 2014 models.... a twin turbo v6 mustang... would be not bad i must say


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## lil_vash (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Tokyosmash said:


> :facepalm:


it kind of looks like a render to me


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=566027


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

I call this photo, "America, F*CK YEAH". The builders of this car would've never dreamed of it being driven in the Arizona desert unless it was under a flag with a swastika, and I love that, haha...


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

ncbrock said:


> it kind of looks like a render to me


On my phone, can't really tell


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

Tokyosmash said:


> On my phone, can't really tell


Well it does, he's not lying. A render by someone who spends alot of time in the MKIV forums it would appear.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Cutaways are awesome...keep em coming if you got more :thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


You are my hero! Thank you so much for these!!!


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

I got really excited before opening this thread when I saw Mike Gilbert was the most recent poster. Left disappointed.


----------



## aldvrn (May 12, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


awesome
please
more
pictures
&
info


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

aldvrn said:


> awesome
> please
> more
> pictures
> ...


really good shoop?


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

Pf3il said:


> really good shoop?


or a really useless car


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

A1pocketrocket said:


> or a really useless car


ding ding ding


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

im always surprised they dont make you wear helmets on the ring


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

ncbrock said:


> im always surprised they dont make you wear helmets on the ring


I was just going to say the same thing! Plus, really weird that you have a GT3 RS and then don't wear a helmet. It'd be kinda like going on a bike ride with a really expensive road/mountain bike, wear all the right gear, but not a helmet. Helmets belong in a trackday.

Here's my old ass helmet after a ride in the GT3 CS.


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Phunkshon said:


> Sorry Sutt, just random finds.


:beer::thumbup: to your random finds.


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

ncbrock said:


> im always surprised they dont make you wear helmets on the ring


it's a public road. which makes it illegal to wear a helmet on (in a car).

:beer:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

Sean needs to pull his damn pants up....:facepalm:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^^ Great video post :beer::thumbup:





The embedded code seems to be struggling. So if it doesnt show the video click to see it here: 
http://www.redbullusa.com/cs/Satellite/en_US/Video/moments-casey-stoner-moto-gp-021243047212056


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

from

www.thestreetfighters.com


----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)




----------



## PCs & Petroleum (Oct 8, 2007)

^^Car looks great, but I could not live with the bodyline from the door not matching the front fender. It just ruins the other attention to detail.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## garytightpants (Jun 14, 2010)

ColinAndrews said:


> ^^Car looks great, but I could not live with the bodyline from the door not matching the front fender. It just ruins the other attention to detail.


it looks like the hood just isn't shut all the way


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

is this the *Dark Demon 8v* machine? or am i getting usernames mixed up?



Mr.Vengeance said:


> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow that BMW is gorgeous.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

TBT-Syncro said:


> it's a public road. which makes it illegal to wear a helmet on (in a car).
> 
> :beer:


And like they'd be afraid of der Polizei fining them for wearing a helmet.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

that's the sickest 2002 I've ever seen


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Phunkshon said:


>


Why's the transponder on the back of the car?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

ran across this on stumbler just now... jesus its sexy...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

n0rdicalex. said:


> is this the *Dark Demon 8v* machine? or am i getting usernames mixed up?


it is, and he's Mr Vengeance


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

ColinAndrews said:


> ^^Car looks great, but I could not live with the bodyline from the door not matching the front fender. It just ruins the other attention to detail.


Just looks like the hood isn't completely shut. That thing is pretty awesome.

Probably a repost:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

car crushing video is fake...

just a stunt to scare people, nothing like crushing a cheap old benz that probably didn't even have an engine in it.


----------



## Rex_WRX (Nov 24, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Love the split-window bus in the top-left. :laugh:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

marc123 said:


>


know where i can get this in desktop size possibly?


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Cushy said:


> know where i can get this in desktop size possibly?


Here's all I could get from the image tag. Slightly larger, but no wallpaper sizes to be found.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)

got around to uploading my pics of the good guys show in puyallup a few weeks ago:

































































































engine bays are my interest this year as i'm gathering ideas for detailing the engine bay of my '57 chev


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*TaaT* do you have those in high res? Particularly the second one? :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

DEZL_DUB said:


> *TaaT* do you have those in high res? Particularly the second one? :thumbup:


Sorry, dont have high res


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I can't remember if I've posed this video in this thread before. I did search. I was the beneficiary of a free photo shoot for my Continental Mark II convertible. I used the pictures from the shoot to create a video set to some of my favorite music. I only take credit for picking the order of the pictures. The computer did the rest.

Again. I apologize if this is a repost.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> I can't remember if I've posed this video in this thread before. I did search. I was the beneficiary of a free photo shoot for my Continental Mark II convertible. I used the pictures from the shoot to create a video set to some of my favorite music. I only take credit for picking the order of the pictures. The computer did the rest.
> 
> Again. I apologize if this is a repost.


Man, but that is sweet.

A little Pink Floyd?

Thank you.

:thumbup:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Lightnin' said:


> Man, but that is sweet.
> 
> A little Pink Floyd?
> 
> ...



No, thank you.

Moody Blues.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I wanted a dune buggy soooooo bad when I was young. Probably would have killed myself in it.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

om617952 said:


>


more please! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dkrieger (Oct 15, 2008)

A pic I took of the trophies at the Porsche museum.


----------



## korupt_77 (Aug 9, 2011)

mavric_ac said:


>


 cool


----------



## korupt_77 (Aug 9, 2011)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Loads of epic cars . . . And i love the end, when the crowd paid for the fine . . .:thumbup:opcorn:


police and the spectators gave him a fine and have returned money to fine ... super hard


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Kinda funny but sadly it was staged.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## V42 (Feb 25, 2008)

Why oh why doesn't the US get these awesome wagons


----------



## jdp211 (Oct 6, 2008)

V42 said:


> Why oh why doesn't the US get these awesome wagons


because this one doesn't exist


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

that has to be the cleanest shaved bay ive seen out of any car:thumbup:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

ncbrock said:


> that has to be the cleanest shaved bay ive seen out of any car:thumbup:


 more here :beer:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Bognostraclum (Jun 16, 2010)

I posted this also somewhere else on the site, but even TCL has to see this:

I've always been a Renault fan since my mother drove a Renault 4. This must be the most awesome Renault 4 Breadvan i've ever seen, powered by an Alpine Renault 5 engine it seems (1.4 pushrod I4 turbo) If i recall correctly 

A foto of the an original R4F6










My favorite R4F6


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Doing a little time traveling here. http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=162


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

That Renault's cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


>


I have to quote this for this page because this is mind blowingly good photography, scenery, and machinery.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

God I love 964s :thumbup:


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)

Cleanest Supra i think i have ever seen.:heart:


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

Its nice, but the wheels are not doing it for me.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

why is that hot shizz?

optima redtop and an Audi badge... hmmm


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

^ Agreed, does not belong.


----------



## Gas_Guzzla (Jan 10, 2006)

I believe that's his mk4 GTI with a 3.2L swap


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

Gas_Guzzla said:


> I believe that's his mk4 GTI with a 3.2L swap


Winner. Would be cooler in a mk3.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

I hate it when amateur photographers put huge watermarks in their photos.
It ruins the picture


----------



## HideYoKids (Jul 12, 2011)

miatafreak said:


> Winner. Would be cooler in a mk3.


it also has an AWD swap.


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

god thats corny..


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

What a shame to do that work on ugly multilug wheels.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Since when did Ed Hardy start designing any automotive wheel that's not for steering?


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

this accord was too cool. It was all sharpie, I couldnt imagine how long that would have taken and have the creativity to do it. Both sides and rear were done


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## invisiblewar (May 20, 2010)

thats pretty sweet. I know some will think its dumb and what not but its creative and different. Theres so much dedication put into it, better than those donks with advertisements on it as well. if I had a beater that was white, id do this


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)




----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

RacerrRex said:


> I hate it when amateur photographers put huge watermarks in their photos.
> It ruins the picture


You mean like half the photos on the internet? Facebook is the worst for this...everyone with $300 can now be a pro photographer! :beer:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

I LOVE THIS THREAD


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

Mr.Vengeance said:


> god thats corny..


along with a ton of internet blog stickers on both windshield and rear window, garbage hanging from rear tow hooks, DIY exterior leds, florecent painted wheels......:facepalm:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

mellbergVWfan said:


> What a shame to do that work on ugly multilug wheels.


wheel is ugly as hell, the barrel is a nice touch... waste of time on that car/wheel though.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

RENOG said:


> along with a ton of internet blog stickers on both windshield and rear window, garbage hanging from rear tow hooks, DIY exterior leds, florecent painted wheels......:facepalm:


rusted hoods, crap hanging from rear view mirror, etc. if it was done on a different set of wheels and placed on a mk4 gti, 40 cars would have it next year at waterfest/h20i.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

I have another mega post I can do but I am too lazy at the moment to post it all. So I will in the next few days. In the mean time;


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok, here is another mega post.
Again I know some may be reposts. But I dont feel like going through all the pages to figure out which pictures are. Enjoy.:beer:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice groups of photos, man. :thumbup: Always nice to see my old pics pop up in post like that. Always a bit disappointing to see them (edited) and cropped to remove the watermark, though.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

pat_ernzen said:


> Nice groups of photos, man. :thumbup: Always nice to see my old pics pop up in post like that. Always a bit disappointing to see them (edited) and cropped to remove the watermark, though.


x2. 
Got them from PhyreFile. Too bad it wont show me the user that uploaded them. Id pass the information on to you. :thumbup:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

911 perfection.


----------



## Bognostraclum (Jun 16, 2010)

Peugeot 605


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Ok, here is another mega post.
> Again I know some may be reposts. But I dont feel like going through all the pages to figure out which pictures are. Enjoy.:beer:


Thanks :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)

1.8TRabbit >> Can post a mega japanese car content? What would be awesome. 

Nice post by the way!


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

Son said:


> 911 perfection.


 What year/model is that? It looks amazing.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

TaaT said:


> Thanks :thumbup: :beer:


 :beer: 




7up747 said:


> 1.8TRabbit >> Can post a mega japanese car content? What would be awesome.
> 
> Nice post by the way!


 I will work on one for ya.


----------



## flytech78 (Nov 25, 2003)

What year/model is that? It looks amazing. 
its a porsche 964 mid 1989 to 94 i agree its my fav to drive....


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

That white car is Dr Knauf's 964. Enjoy his site - http://porsche-pics.com/


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

PolskiHetzen said:


> What year/model is that? It looks amazing.


 964 911 Carrera 2/4 from the beginning of the '90s.


----------



## vbot (Nov 25, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 more info on this?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

vbot said:


> more info on this?


 Unfortunately I do not. Sorry.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

vbot said:


> more info on this?


 It's a photoshop.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

>


 
"Dumped"


----------



## alexmonte (Jun 21, 2010)

like the roof painting :laugh:


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

Written for a 12 year old. :thumbdown:


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

not mine, but a friend's (he took the pic) 










just verified 427whp, 375wtq @30psi (93 octane) 

this vid was only spiking to 27 and holding about 24.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.motormavens.com/2010/04/carspotting-steve-keely-datsun-510/


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

loxxrider said:


> not mine, but a friend's
> 
> this vid was only spiking to 27 and holding about 24.


 Very nice. And what a great road to film on! The scenery wooshing by really gives you a sense of the speed. I could almost feel myself getting pinned to the back of the seat :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

MrMook said:


> Very nice. And what a great road to film on! The scenery wooshing by really gives you a sense of the speed. I could almost feel myself getting pinned to the back of the seat :laugh::thumbup:


 i wish i could have that feeling. but i have to live in reality, I drive a 90 hp econobox mk2


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

ncbrock said:


> i wish i could have that feeling. but i have to live in reality, I drive a 90 hp econobox mk2


 I'm there with you. I can only dream of owning a boosted car at this point....but that's what friends (and their S4's) are for.  
Still, I usually only get to feel the woO00osh from the passenger seat.


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=267


----------



## Brett VR6 (Jan 29, 2008)

loxxrider said:


> not mine, but a friend's (he took the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have a hard-on for the leaning tower of power aka the audi AAN. 

-Brett-


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

mikinoz's Kaninchen Weiß project by illektronik, on Flickr


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Glad you guys like "da Fridge" as we like to call it (cuz its a big white box). More power on a bigger turbo is planned soon. 

I also have a woody for the leaning tower of 5 cyl power (nicely put  ) and will have some pretty good 5 cyl pr0n of my own to show in the next week or so.


----------



## burtburt (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

burtburt said:


>


Low enforcement :thumbup:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=270


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

Phunkshon said:


> [


Ive seen the red Lambo in person


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice plate


----------



## invisiblewar (May 20, 2010)

I know those wheels defeat the purpose of the 240 but its beautiful


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

invisiblewar said:


> I know those wheels defeat the purpose of the 240 but its beautiful


Meh, some people just want their cars to look pretty; there's nothing wrong with that.

This page has been awesome so far, I hope I don't screw it up.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry if any of these are reposts


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

I actually once had a long "debate" with a Porsche salesman about the 993 GT2. He said they didn't exist, and I said they did (along with the specifications). He basically said I didn't know what I was talking about, so I brought him a copy of Excellence Magazine that had a story about the beast which "didn't exist." Upon seeing the pictorial evidence, he tried to use the "See look, it was badged as a 911 GT" argument, but ended up having to eat a bit of crow in front of his work buddies. :facepalm:


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

Rukh said:


> I actually once had a long "debate" with a Porsche salesman about the 993 GT2. He said they didn't exist, and I said they did (along with the specifications). He basically said I didn't know what I was talking about, so I brought him a copy of Excellence Magazine that had a story about the beast which "didn't exist." Upon seeing the pictorial evidence, he tried to use the "See look, it was badged as a 911 GT" argument, but ended up having to eat a bit of crow in front of his work buddies. :facepalm:


He was right though...


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

ldaledub said:


>


I would shoot myself before having to detail those wheels. Obvious trailer queen, but beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

MKV Aaron said:


> He was right though...


Go ahead, I am listening...opcorn:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

MKV Aaron said:


> He was right though...


nah. 993 GT2's were built and homologated (


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

Phil Rudd


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

=


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Supercharged Mercedes V12 power


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

its amazing what some people can fit into cobra's. ive seen some crazy things stuffed into them. Someone that used to live near me stuffed a 1200hp twin turbo 427 in one


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Pagani Huayra, driven by Mr. Pagani himself


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mk2gtd said:


>


Stuck handbrake? opcorn:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Stuck handbrake? opcorn:


Nope. It's everything that car SHOULD have been.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

MrMook said:


> Nope. It's everything that car SHOULD have been.


seriously...especially with those body lines? come on man.

as per rules


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Ugg...that front plate :facepalm:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

^:heart::thumbup:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Pennywise said:


> seriously...especially with those body lines? come on man.
> 
> as per rules


FYI that car just went 9.xx today.


----------



## jhg6jhg6 (Mar 3, 2010)

BGP '11


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## EddieVanHagar (Dec 14, 2004)

Murderface said:


> Low enforcement :thumbup:


i see what you did there.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

at the E39 5er from Ukraine.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

EUROBORA8V said:


> at the E39 5er from Ukraine.


You could be snatching some real snatch with that car huh?


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


wtf did I just watch


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

Making of RWB Bangkok from TennXX on Vimeo.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Brett VR6 (Jan 29, 2008)

bingbongplop3 said:


> wtf did I just watch


I'm pretty sure thats the Ali G movie

-Brett-


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

This 240z is amazing ! 


















and this Datsun 510


----------



## vdubguru (Feb 11, 2003)

Rob. said:


> This 240z is amazing !


Doesn't that say 260 on the side?

either way though, looks hawt.


----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Cizeta V16*


----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


Take it easy guys, the guy who made this song actually died this week. The video was supposed to make fun of people like the ones in the video.


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

*356TD*

My dad was on highway 1 during his cross country trip last winter and got flagged down by some people during a photo shoot for the royal muffler GT3RS. I think hes pretty famous now hahaha 


















some bigger pics from the actual photographer. http://www.luxury4play.com/porsche/73920-porsche-gt3rs-project-royal-muffler-photo-shoot-me.html


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Cool.


----------



## Rohan P (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Cool.


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

/\ Didn't think i would like it. But damn is that sexy.


----------



## epic22 (Nov 20, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


rip dj mehdi


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

NHDUBN#2 said:


> /\ Didn't think i would like it. But damn is that sexy.


I don't like it. It's just too big. Maybe some bigger wheels could fix it for me.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## maxman1180 (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.google.com.ph/imgres?q=c...t=28&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:27,s:28&tx=78&ty=48


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 :heart:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ That's a great shot.


----------



## drecian (Apr 5, 2005)

Phunkshon said:


>


Anyone know what's yup with all the holes in the plate bracket thing?

:screwy:


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

I think it's because different cars use different places to mount the license plate on. So pretty much make the number plate universal.


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

drecian said:


> Anyone know what's yup with all the holes in the plate bracket thing?
> 
> :screwy:


Those are pretty much so that the plate can be mounted to the car regardless of where the screw holes are on the bumper. European style plate holders aren't like U.S. frames that just get screwed on top of the actual plate but they're actually a case. The unit gets screwed to the bumper, the plate gets put in over where you see those holes, and the frame clips in over to hold it in.


----------



## alexmonte (Jun 21, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


They all break down?


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Rare to see a nicely modified Acura RL













































































































Mod List:
- Rotora 8 Piston Front & 4 Piston Rear 15" rotors
- Tein Comfort Sport coilover with EDFC control
- Rennen Modular 3pc Forged Wheels
- Yokohama S drives tires
- 5zigen Mega Fireball Exhaust
- JDM OEM Acura Headlights
- Custom built System: Arc Audio Amps, Focal K2p Speakers, Image Dynamic Subs, Monster Cables, custom box, Odyssey Battery
- AEM Intake
- Lightweight Pulley + belt
- USA Spec Ipod, Iphone Aux
- Xenon HID Kit 8k
- Rear trunk Spoiler
- Wood steering wheel + Wood shift nob


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Holy Cow.


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

:droolemoticon:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Spotted this One-77 at my local dealership. Apologies for the terrible quality phone pic


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## rempel (Sep 4, 2003)

it's not like the M88 or S38 are known to be unreliable.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rohan P (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Phunkshon said:


>


 Seeing that pic hurts my heart, because my W111 is for sale.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

rabbito said:


>


 Love those wheels... anybody know what they are?


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Phunkshon said:


>


 Phunkshon, 

Any info on the shop where these pics were taken? Nice looking machinery in there. As usual, GREAT pics.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

soo much win in that post:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

mavric_ac said:


>


 These wheels look so much better in silver, and on my car.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## GPHawaii808 (Jul 5, 2006)

Sutt said:


> Phunkshon,
> 
> Any info on the shop where these pics were taken? Nice looking machinery in there. As usual, GREAT pics.


 Looks like the BMW museum in Munich. 
http://www.bmw-welt.com/web_rb/bmw-welt/en/exhibitions/overview.html


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

BTM said:


>


 This car is sick in person an asian dude drives it.


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

Jedidub said:


> This car is sick in person an asian dude drives it.


 This is a sick comment, I'm a white person who just read it.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

zeewhiz said:


> Love those wheels... anybody know what they are?


 ccw I believe.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ Great shots!


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Jedidub said:


> This car is sick; in person an asian dude drives it.


 FTFY?


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

om617952 said:


>


 
SO beautiful!! I absolutely love this.....would love to go for a ride in this bad boy!!!


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

Something about the Saveiro... :beer:


----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

Jedidub said:


> This car is sick in person an asian dude drives it.


 At first, I was mildly offended by this comment. Now, I'm sitting here what ethnicity drives the rest of the cars in this thread. Damn you Jedidub!


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

Jedidub said:


> This car is sick in person an asian dude drives it.


 great comment is great :beer:


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

zeewhiz said:


> Love those wheels... anybody know what they are?


 I believe those are DPE or Forgeline wheels. Sorry I can't draw model type off the noggin, but I've seen those before :beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

CJ318 said:


> great comment is great :beer:


 x2


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

:thumbup:those are nice


De Stijl said:


> I believe those are DPE or Forgeline wheels. Sorry I can't draw model type off the noggin, but I've seen those before :beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## kevinetta (Oct 15, 2003)

This is some Hot Shizz. Anyone have any more info on it?


----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## worstusernameever (Nov 15, 2010)

Is it just me, or are the uprights different from left to right on the spoiler?


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

kevinetta said:


> This is some Hot Shizz. Anyone have any more info on it?


 http://www.motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=24050


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

worstusernameever said:


> Is it just me, or are the uprights different from left to right on the spoiler?


 look to be identical uprights, but adjusted so the spoiler points down toward the drivers side of the car. Lots of left turns?


----------



## invisiblewar (May 20, 2010)

theyre different. One forms a V shaped and the other is a U shape


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

3....2....1....


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ghost85 said:


>


 Ricer parking :facepalm:


----------



## flat6guy (Jul 5, 2011)

worstusernameever said:


> Is it just me, or are the uprights different from left to right on the spoiler?


 If you look closely you'll notice that the uprights are not straight vertical(light reflection). There are bends which explains why they look a little different. 

They're vertical at the bottom then flair out away from the center of the car then they go vertical again.:thumbup:


----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

worstusernameever said:


> Is it just me, or are the uprights different from left to right on the spoiler?


 I think it is just an optical illusion from the angle of the picture. The uprights kink toward the outside of the car before going vertical again. They appear to have all of the same folds and cuts angles.


----------



## GPHawaii808 (Jul 5, 2006)

I think he was asking if the uprights are different between the car on the left and the car on the right. Yes they are.


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Teaser from today's absolutely nuts show. 

 
IMGP5487 by tyler anastasi, on Flickr


----------



## c1rcausa (Sep 2, 2005)

SRT4's look better with factory spoilers. Still good looking cars though.


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

c1rcausa said:


> SRT4's look better with factory spoilers. Still good looking cars though.














one mo' from H20 
 
trying something new by tyler anastasi, on Flickr


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

pentaxshooter said:


> one mo' from H20
> 
> trying something new by tyler anastasi, on Flickr


 I think you're just retarded.


----------



## worstusernameever (Nov 15, 2010)

JeffIsLax said:


> I think it is just an optical illusion from the angle of the picture. The uprights kink toward the outside of the car before going vertical again. They appear to have all of the same folds and cuts angles.


 Good looking out, I didn't notice the kinks where it bows out! 

as per the rules!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

^^^Damn...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

some mazdaspeeds's for your enjoyment :heart:


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

^ yes, another local in tcl! what week of Bass Pro was this? I usually frequented it when I was in Franklin, I'm between Mattapoisett and Boston now so I missed the last few shows.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

matty_peppers said:


> ^ yes, another local in tcl! what week of Bass Pro was this? I usually frequented it when I was in Franklin, I'm between Mattapoisett and Boston now so I missed the last few shows.


That was the only one I was able to get to it was the July 16th one. It is by far one of the better car shows I've been to and hopefully next year I'll be able to bring a decent enough car.


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

Ghost85 said:


> That was the only one I was able to get to it was the July 16th one. It is by far one of the better car shows I've been to and hopefully next year I'll be able to bring a decent enough car.


They are generally very cool shows, a comfortable mix of euros and japanese cars with loads of domestics- some nights they get a little crazy on rt. 1 and impromptu drags and such make good stoplight fun to watch after. I'm hoping to have one of the two fun cars (e30 or ms3) in there in a summer or two.

oh and: 










this is my buddy's shop truck as well, not the best pic, but...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Team Wang (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


>


More info please?! 
Also about the SLs in the next post. Where is that?


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Team Wang said:


> Mad Max


Right click, save as! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...8116366?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item20bd7e2d0e


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

T.D.B. said:


> :thumbup: Thanks for getting this thread back on track. :thumbup: More exotics and classics please.


And then right back to crap 



matty_peppers said:


> some mazdaspeeds's for your enjoyment :heart:


----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...8116366?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item20bd7e2d0e



That guy always does some pretty non-traditional but good looking restomod bimmers. They're all done along the same lines, but there's nothing wrong with that. It's his style.









(Click pictures for more)


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

That Bavaria is AWESOME!! :heart:


----------



## ItsThatFast (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)

ItsThatFast said:


>


Can people please stop posing pics of their own cars? Please?

Your GC is not Hot Shizz. Even with a smiley face.

Edit: A pic per the rules. Taken at Bonneville this year:


----------



## ItsThatFast (May 2, 2005)




----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

seriously


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Working on revamping my site and going through old shoots now. Most aren't real exciting, but they're nice cars for the most part. :thumbup:


----------



## engi (May 5, 2009)




----------



## 91gl. (Mar 16, 2010)

Rennwagen said:


> Can people please stop posing pics of their own cars? Please?
> 
> Your GC is not Hot Shizz. Even with a smiley face.
> 
> Edit: A pic per the rules. Taken at Bonneville this year:


why not? i like myself a lifted GC and find it to be quite hot and think the pic you posted per rules is stupid. everyone has different taste. what you might think isnt hot might be to someone else.

more pics of lifted GC's please


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

91gl. said:


> more pics of lifted GC's please


Only too happy to oblige


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Everyone's doing it.










Here's a more "artistic" one.










And then an ACTUAL hot shizz (not of my car):


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## The_Unit_VW (Sep 18, 2010)

FreeGolf said:


>


Why has TCL not started roasting this one yet??? :screwy: :what: :facepalm:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i was expecting a great deal of backlash... yet everyone seems to LOVE it...


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

The_Unit_VW said:


> Why has TCL not started roasting this one yet??? :screwy: :what: :facepalm:


Because it's super badass. You don't see Bugatti making hatchbacks do you? Someone must.:laugh:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

While I'm not a fan of replicars, this car give a nod to current Bugatti design while remaining a practical car. It also looks like a bumble-bee, and I like that.:thumbup:


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

91gl. said:


> why not? i like myself a lifted GC and find it to be quite hot and think the pic you posted per rules is stupid. everyone has different taste. what you might think isnt hot might be to someone else.
> 
> more pics of lifted GC's please


:thumbup:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

Team Wang said:


>


Love this!!!!!


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow! Impressive house.


----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ReflexJettaVR6 (Jul 6, 2004)

barry2952 said:


> Wow! Impressive house.


Seriously. Amazing looking.

Is that a Citroen? I can't quite put my finger on exactly why, but the interior of that car is just stunning. Wow.



freedomgli said:


>


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


lowerit by tyler anastasi, on Flickr


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

Stanceworks Gathering @ ACE CAFE by Gonçalo Reis Bispo, on Flickr


Stanceworks Gathering @ ACE CAFE by Gonçalo Reis Bispo, on Flickr


Stanceworks Gathering @ ACE CAFE by Gonçalo Reis Bispo, on Flickr


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

ReflexJettaVR6 said:


> Seriously. Amazing looking.
> 
> Is that a Citroen? I can't quite put my finger on exactly why, but the interior of that car is just stunning. Wow.


Citroen SM with maserati engine


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Those Lancia pictures are awesome.


----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

T.D.B. said:


> Everyone's entitled to their own taste... but that doesn't mean everyone has _good _taste.
> It's really easy for all of us to tell what belongs on this thread and what doesn't.
> Now, please, on with the quality pics of quality material. Thanks. :thumbup: :beer:



Don't come in here and ruin this thread too. This thread is not for words or argument. It is for pictures. Read the first rule. DO NOT POST UNLESS YOU HAVE PICS. So shut it and post pics.


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

engi said:


>


Any more pics or info on the car?


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

Team Wang said:


>


Story on this? opcorn:


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Something is wrong with this thread...

I need not point out that of the last 5 posts, 3 are not even close to hot shiz. Nor is the one below mine.










ITR on Pikes Peak :wave: Who said FWD sucks?


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

another one, i know is not the hottes content but ...my ex caddy VR6 and my buddies mk2 Vr6


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

C4 A6 said:


> Something is wrong with this thread...
> 
> I need not point out that of the last 5 posts, 3 are not even close to hot shiz. Nor is the one below mine.


Going to assume I fall into the 2 of 5. 










Let's play a quick game of "guess the value of this car"...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

pat_ernzen said:


> Let's play a quick game of "guess the value of this car"...


"More than you can afford, pal. Cuda."


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

MrMook said:


> Those Lancia pictures are awesome.


x2 :beer:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


it's good to be the Prince.


----------



## brabusGTI (Aug 28, 2003)

To be a Prince in Ajman 

























http://www.flickr.com/photos/yannick_van_as_photography/6082171103/


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

teaser by tyler anastasi, on Flickr

More to come of this car and many more soon.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## devil.dub (Dec 13, 2010)

brabusGTI said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/yannick_van_as_photography/6082171103/


My parents saw that exact car last month in France! With a Veyron...


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 awesome shot


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


> "More than you can afford, pal. Cuda."


This is an accurate statement. Sold for 1.7+. And I (barely) drove it, haha.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

the almighty 333 SP shoot by Lord DRIFT on bimmerforums 


















-------


----------



## engi (May 5, 2009)

Sutt said:


> Any more pics or info on the car?


No more pics, sorry. Saw it at a PCA autocross in AZ. Totally gutted interior with a Kirkey seat, 13" wheels with slicks, loud, went around pretty quickly, too.

On topic,


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Phunkshon said:


>


Never seen a 3 lug before :what:


----------



## totallydude (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

C4 A6 said:


> Never seen a 3 lug before :what:


Never seen a Smart?


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Mintyy said:


> Never seen a Smart?


Or a LeCar.

I imagine those are just the tips of torque pins on a center lock setup.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

Son said:


>


this isn't the "Doing it Wrong" thread.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

pat_ernzen said:


> Let's play a quick game of "guess the value of this car"...


I can't see the shifter.......not that it matters!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 what the hell am i looking at??? :what:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

DUTCHMANia said:


> what the hell am i looking at??? :what:


A custom job.


----------



## mistral938 (Jan 9, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


>


98 pump gas is definitely DIR


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## vbot (Nov 25, 2009)

i usually think the chrome paint thing looks stupid but this might be the coolest looking veyron i've ever seen. :thumbup::thumbup:



1.8TRabbit said:


>


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

vbot said:


> i usually think the chrome paint thing looks stupid but this might be the coolest looking veyron i've ever seen. :thumbup::thumbup:


agreed! that thing just looks sinister!


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

sorry for the cell phone pic, but I thought this was HOT.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

engi said:


> No more pics, sorry. Saw it at a PCA autocross in AZ. Totally gutted interior with a Kirkey seat, 13" wheels with slicks, loud, went around pretty quickly, too.


Rats, thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## ColoradoS13 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

:snowcool:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Mintyy said:


> Never seen a Smart?


Lemme rephrase PLEASE!!! I meant on racecar.


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

mistral938 said:


> 98 pump gas is definitely DIR


their 98 = our 91

:beer:


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


>


call me old fashioned, but 911 GT1 > Carrera GT


to add to the thread, a cool shot I took a few years back. Rare pairing.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

om617952 said:


>



More info?


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

sweatyworker said:


> More info?


+1


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

sweatyworker said:


> More info?


Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maserati_3500


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

Ghost85 said:


>








someone get this man a


----------



## Team Wang (Aug 13, 2006)

Tokyosmash said:


> Story on this? opcorn:


LOL - why bother to build it if you aren't going to drive it.
2-year project to build the Interceptor so to christen it - we drove 1000km from Melbourne to Sydney. The police just stopped to have a look and take some photos 

Whole trip here:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2253082841259.122304.1073932180&type=1&l=3070a499c9

J


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Cr4shT3st said:


> call me old fashioned, but 911 GT1 > Carrera GT


:thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Cr4shT3st said:


> to add to the thread, a cool shot I took a few years back. Rare pairing.


Did the F1 have NY plates on it by any chance? I happened to spot that exact one back while I was an undergrad, it was being transported on the back of a flatbed on I-95 south.


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

k0nky said:


>


I could get used to this. We don't need any more stanced out bro chariots opcorn:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Some Packard content:

Better Days by wheeltowheel, on Flickr

Untitled by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

wheeltowheel said:


> I could get used to this. We don't need any more stanced out bro chariots opcorn:


The chick in the car looks like she doesn't really want to be there though?!?


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

It seems like there are lots of wives/girlfriends who don't particularly enjoy the car scene, but want to be with their husband/boyfriend. Then they go out, and remember how little they enjoy themselves, and drag the whole experience down for their guy.

We should start a "bring a car friend instead of your wife" movement. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


 Yay, new iPhone wallpaper (and potential wet dream tonight)


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


I'm all for exciting roads, but this seems kinda pointless. Were the pavers drunk? :screwy:


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Rukh said:


> I'm all for exciting roads, but this seems kinda pointless. Were the pavers drunk? :screwy:


Looks like it weaves through a bunch of large, old trees maybe?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Cort said:


> [ig]http://www.tumblr.com/photo/1280/6490647172/1/tumblr_lmqgyufjzM1qdjdqd [/img]
> 
> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:




LOL i just saw that you quoted me in your sig :laugh:


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

Phunkshon, any chance you have a high res of those Audi's?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

LS1 S/C'd Genesis


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## rc1320 (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks 1552!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

Cort said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


so perfect in every way.....well deserved quote. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)

Rich20thGTI said:


> so perfect in every way.....well deserved quote. :beer::thumbup:


x2


----------



## rookdubdoc (May 1, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Love this stretch of road. Hwy 42 in Door County, WI on the way to Washington Island. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)

i love me some blue LFA. Always gives me a good chub.


----------



## jeepwreck (Oct 4, 2009)

Cort said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:



worth another quote plus some pics of its twin...


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnrenna/5578327979/


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


>


Oh yeah :heart:


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thunder Stolen









EDIT: Just saw this is ROZAP... sorry


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

hotshoe32 said:


> Thunder Stolen


Ha i said the same thing.

"more than you can afford pal"


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry OptimusGlen, no.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

A local guy's super exact replica of Henri Toivonen's Rally Costa Smeralda 1984 Carrera.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Dobes said:


>


WOW!  Tell me more about this!!!!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Buickboy92 said:


> WOW!  Tell me more about this!!!!!!


It's a photoshop and a repost

Per the rules,

1955 Buick Century by b1730k, on Flickr


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

The Best of Britain. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


----------



## 206929rr (Oct 5, 2009)

tought you guys might enjoy our ruckus'. mines the black one, the blue one is my buddy davids, and the red one is another friends.


















































































7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/296443_600038107106_44500002_32598973_2013113003_n.jpg[/img]




















































































































[/quote]

oh and i came home last night to see this


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

is that a mk3 golf lip on that E30?



pentaxshooter said:


>


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

freedomgli said:


> It's a photoshop and a repost


Not even a good one. Look through the car's windows at the windows behind it. Even I spotted the bad chop.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

high res? :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

DEZL_DUB- Sorry I dont.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's actually red and just Photoshopped blue.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

damn they did a good job..... i thought I had seen the pic of a F40 in front of Hermes before.


----------



## gnico (Oct 27, 2011)

tokyo streets










http://ameblo.jp/officek-no2/entry-11045635610.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkV7aeLGd4g


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

Just going to drop this in here. (hint this is a US Spec R32)


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

A few cars I've had the privileged to detail and have driven each one of these


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

mavric_ac said:


> It's actually red and just Photoshopped blue.


Apparently not a chop

http://www.teamspeed.com/forums/supercars/65634-blue-chrome-clk-gtr-f40-mc12-corse-tokyo.html


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

infiniteecho said:


> Just going to drop this in here. (hint this is a US Spec R32)


Needs more engine pics of the 3.6


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

infiniteecho said:


> Just going to drop this in here. (hint this is a US Spec R32)


What am I looking for in here that is considered "Hot Shizz"? All I see is the interior of a VW.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> Apparently not a chop
> 
> http://www.teamspeed.com/forums/supercars/65634-blue-chrome-clk-gtr-f40-mc12-corse-tokyo.html


thank you sir. glad it is real, made my day... looks so awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

JMillerUA6 said:


> What am I looking for in here that is considered "Hot Shizz"? All I see is the interior of a VW.


This.


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Will Turner's Frozen M3. I love This Car.


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

JMillerUA6 said:


> What am I looking for in here that is considered "Hot Shizz"? All I see is the interior of a VW.





C4 A6 said:


> This.


6MT Golf R36. Only 3.6L FSI MKV in the world. Only 6MT R32 in the country. :thumbup:

Attention to detail; you need more of it.


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

So, again my question is......what in the picture is Hot Shizz? Because all I _still_ see is the interior of a 6MT VW with the exception of the little .:R logo on the steering wheel and the little .:'s on the dead pedal.

Not trying to be a dick, but if you want to show me something special, show me what _makes_ it special because in this case all you're showing me is the interior of a MKV.


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

JMillerUA6 said:


> So, again my question is......what in the picture is Hot Shizz? Because all I _still_ see is the interior of a 6MT VW with the exception of the little .:R logo on the steering wheel and the little .:'s on the dead pedal.
> 
> Not trying to be a dick, but if you want to show me something special, show me what _makes_ it special because in this case all you're showing me is the interior of a MKV.


No worries. It's subtle. White needles are a give away too. But, if you don't get why a 6MT US Spec R32 is hot shiz, then the picture is lost on you... :beer:

Especially one running a full 3.6L swap with FSI and all the goodies working ...


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

infiniteecho said:


> No worries. It's subtle. White needles are a give away too. But, if you don't get why a 6MT US Spec R32 is hot shiz, then the picture is lost on you... :beer:
> 
> Especially one running a full 3.6L swap with FSI and all the goodies working ...


Then shots of the engine bay, not the interior...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Son said:


> A local guy's super exact replica of Henri Toivonen's Rally Costa Smeralda 1984 Carrera.


Here is a replica of the '84 Paris-Dakar winner.


Picture 009 by patrikman, on Flickr



infiniteecho said:


> 6MT Golf R36. Only 3.6L FSI MKV in the world. Only 6MT R32 in the country. :thumbup:
> 
> Attention to detail; you need more of it.





infiniteecho said:


> No worries. It's subtle. White needles are a give away too. But, if you don't get why a 6MT US Spec R32 is hot shiz, then the picture is lost on you... :beer:
> 
> Especially one running a full 3.6L swap with FSI and all the goodies working ...


Ok sure, let's see some pics then.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

C4 A6 said:


> Then shots of the engine bay, not the interior...


The issue with his engine bay is that it already looks stock. I saw it at a show this past weekend and the swap is so cleanly done it looks OEM, and had to be explained to most passers by.

But it's definitely hot shizz (as it's an uncommon swap due to the financial aspect and the fact that it took these guys 600 hours or so to do it).


----------



## Gepi (Jan 26, 2005)

infiniteecho said:


> 6MT Golf R36. Only 3.6L FSI MKV in the world.



Sorry to hijack this awesome thread, but no it isn't.


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

Gepi said:


> Sorry to hijack this awesome thread, but no it isn't.


Proof of other swaps? There have been a couple 3.6L swaps ... but NONE that have kept FSI and everything else. No one has been able to get the new ECU to work in the older car.


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

C4 A6 said:


> Then shots of the engine bay, not the interior...





patrikman said:


> Ok sure, let's see some pics then.





Jacob Matthew said:


> The issue with his engine bay is that it already looks stock. I saw it at a show this past weekend and the swap is so cleanly done it looks OEM, and had to be explained to most passers by.
> 
> But it's definitely hot shizz (as it's an *uncommon swap due to the financial aspect and the fact that it took these guys 600 hours or so to do it*).


As Jacob said ... Unless you know VR6 motors well, you'd have no idea this isn't a 3.2L motor:









Pardon the dirty bay. Not had time to get pictures of it once it was cleaned. :banghead:



Gepi said:


> Sorry to hijack this awesome thread, but no it isn't.


Quoting this again because I wanted to clarify. There have been 4 other swaps of this motor running FSI, VVT and everything else known: A Corrado, a MKIV R32, a MK3 Jetta and my car. Mine being the only MKV to have it. HPA has done a number of '3.6L' swaps but all they do is swap the block and reuse the 3.2L head and ECU. Not a complete swap like this one.


----------



## Gepi (Jan 26, 2005)

There is one in Portugal, and can't be bothered to take any pictures since it's about 400km away. Not a manual though but running fsi


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

Gepi said:


> There is one in Portugal, and can't be bothered to take any pictures since it's about 400km away. Not a manual though but running fsi


Pics or it didn't happen.  He's must not have ever posted much about it ... we've done huge amounts of research and never come across *any* MKVs anywhere that had kept everything.


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sure it's a repost but the rally 911s demand I post this:


----------



## stevegolf (Aug 13, 2003)

I don't understand one of these photos. Is there a way I can ruin the thread for everyone by arguing about asinine bullsh!t? 

Everyone STFU and post pics!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

patrikman said:


> Here is a replica of the '84 Paris-Dakar winner.
> 
> Picture 009 by patrikman, on Flickr.


Here's a not-replica of the '86 Paris-Dakar winner. :thumbup:








http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=194
http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=243


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)

Old vs. New in Las Vegas by elvolo, on Flickr


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

I came across this article last night, while researching paint for the production Stratos:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

Bertone changed my opinion of concept cars when I was a kid, I loved this car!


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

wheeltowheel said:


> :facepalm:


I`m sorry i sometimes think less is more. So,where is your contribution?


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

A friend's GTI 16V


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

Equipped with QUAD exhaust (dual rear exhausts, and 2 side valence exhausts which are "capped" off), crub feelers, and ornate hood ornament. Handicapped license plate reads, "1 HOT PT."


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

Repost?


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

A little info and more pics here:
http://www.desert-motors.com/?p=1129


----------



## EuroVR6Mk3 (Dec 29, 2001)




----------



## Bruce_M (Sep 30, 2001)

I drove down a took this a few weeks back .. not too bad from my phone


----------



## Bruce_M (Sep 30, 2001)

or how about a ribbon winner from last years Pebble beach.. 7-8 figure car (value of car)


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

S'more IMSA goodness:


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## breadvengeful (Jul 29, 2011)

wow,, i love this picture..


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

Cr4shT3st said:


>


Need more of this car!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Saaboteur said:


> Need more of this car!!!


x2


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

A little change of pace from the normal "hot shizz". From a little shoot yesterday in Flagstaff.


----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

om617952 said:


> I`m sorry i sometimes think less is more. So,where is your contribution?


Sometimes this forum confuses me. You can look back in the thread at your viewing pleasure if you want to see my posts, sir.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.desert-motors.com/?p=1153


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

wheeltowheel said:


> Sometimes this forum confuses me. You can look back in the thread at your viewing pleasure if you want to see my posts, sir.


I cant please the subjetive taste for all members in here you know.


----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)

*bmw*

Today i feel so bmw :laugh:










































And bmw motorsport.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

911 3.0 RSR


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

patrickvr6 said:


>


More???


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Things get so feisty so quick around here.

On topic:








Photo by Otis Blank - http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=275


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

More pics, less bs...


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Look at the door trim, door jamb, hinges, and baseboard molding. All of that looks CG to this guy.

On topic:


----------



## freedomweasel (Apr 15, 2010)

TTurboNegro said:


> Bwahahah cool response looser...you should try your local Detroit Craigslist if your looking for a dude or someone's son to bit you


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Are you serious right now?

*Also, the Benz is CGI. *http://www.hubgarage.com/mygarage/sergov/vehicles/68986:wave:


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

What's "CG" ?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## freedomweasel (Apr 15, 2010)

TTurboNegro said:


> What's "CG" ?


Computer generated.

http://www.hubgarage.com/mygarage/sergov/vehicles


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

TTurboNegro said:


> What's "CG" ?


Computer generated.

As in, not physically created by a woodworker, and no where near what real trim, jambs, and door slabs look like. 
If you really were the contractor trimming a house of that caliber, you damn well better not butt end baseboard like that, speaking of, that's nowhere near a 4", 5", or 6" colonial that I've ever seen. 

On Topic:


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

freedomweasel said:


> *Also, the Benz is CGI. *http://www.hubgarage.com/mygarage/sergov/vehicles/68986


Ah, well that makes sense. I was looking at it from a Photoshopped perspective and not a full-on CG perspective. Was looking at things like the how accurate the reflections from the wheels are, how the reflections break with the boards, etc. Regardless, I was wrong. Thought it was just a heavily Photoshopped photo of an actual car in that actual room. Thanks for the link! :thumbup:


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Who gives a sh*t if pics in this thread are real or fake? Does it make the car less cool because it's not really in that room? If you put an 911 gt1 in a kitchen would it make the car less "hot shizz" ?
TCL has some super EGO maniacs that need to step off their not so high horse...


----------



## freedomweasel (Apr 15, 2010)

TTurboNegro said:


> Pretty sure you just got schooled more than me...you called it a photoshop
> Now go hit the gym and work on your e-muscles cabrio lover


You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

barry2952 said:


> Moron.
> 
> http://www.hubgarage.com/mygarage/sergov/vehicles/68986


Barry. Shut up. No one cares about your opinions in this thread. So unless you are posting pictures go take your vintage collection of cars and do us all a favor, and go brag somewhere else other than this thread. You're ruining this thread. AGAIN. First post of the thread is.... NO POSTING WITH OUT PICTURES. Your last five posts have been WITHOUT PICTURES.


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Any info on this?


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

This is the guy who made that Mercedes picture
http://sergoc58.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=24


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

scottyrocco16vDUB said:


> Any info on this?


Golf MK3 TDI engine and drivetrain :thumbup:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

weenerdog3443 said:


> More???


Not that I know of. It is apparently a 935 longtail replica, I found them wile researching lobster back bends here on page 6.
http://forum.jdmstyletuning.com/showthread.php?16789-Fabrication-Welding-pr0n

This thing is unreal. I bet it weighs less than 2000lbs.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

^^ What's the story here?


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

MrMook said:


> ^^ What's the story here?


Mythbusters: Will a rocket powered car crash set off a trunk full of binary explosive :laugh:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

nickthaskater said:


> Mythbusters: Will a rocket powered car crash set off a trunk full of binary explosive :laugh:


I should have known :laugh:

And since I posted without pics, allow me to redeem myself:


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

freedomweasel said:


> You're embarrassing yourself.


Ha really? I'd beg to differ...I'd feel embarrassed if I was posting pics of Miatas with huge unfunctional wings and ugly wheels :screwy:




Cort said:


> Barry. Shut up. No one cares about your opinions in this thread. So unless you are posting pictures go take your vintage collection of cars and do us all a favor, and go brag somewhere else other than this thread. You're ruining this thread. AGAIN. First post of the thread is.... NO POSTING WITH OUT PICTURES. Your last five posts have been WITHOUT PICTURES.
> ]


Owned...:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

TTurboNegro said:


> Ha really? I'd beg to differ...I'd feel embarrassed if I was posting pics of Miatas with huge unfunctional wings and ugly wheels :screwy:


Calls wing unfuntional and wheels ugly. 
Posts TT with stupid stretch, camber and slam. 

WAT

And to make sure I follow the rules.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

So you would take the Miata over the TT ?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

TTurboNegro said:


> So you would take the Miata over the TT ?


Well, if you're a hard parking show off you'll take the TT. If you're a driver and want to use the car, Miata all the way. I would take the Miata. TT's are boring.

Also, 6ul wheels aren't ugly, and the wing is most likely there for function.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Flickr set of that 911 GT3 RSR
http://www.flickr.com/photos/phunkshon/sets/72157628051245972/


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

:facepalm:


ok...can everyone please just back off for a few minutes :banghead:?

this will be opened in a bit while i clean it up


----------



## BlackGTiTurbo (Nov 6, 2000)

mellbergVWfan said:


> And to make sure I follow the rules.


Woohoo my first boner of the day


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Phunkshon said:


> /\ Flickr set of that 911 GT3 RSR



:thumbup:


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

brooklands :thumbup: amazing place


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Great page :thumbup:


----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

konigwheels said:


> Well, if you're a hard parking show off you'll take the TT. If you're a driver and want to use the car, Miata all the way. I would take the Miata. TT's are boring.
> 
> Also, 6ul wheels aren't ugly, and the wing is most likely there for function.



This is a really stupid internet argument to drag myself into, but that car has a set of light weight 15x9 wheels, roll cage and huge front splitter. Obviously a track car, can't imagine they'd want the aerodynamic drag of a wing if it didn't give plenty of downforce too. Not to mention guy goes on to post pictures of slammed scenester cars; if that's your taste, aren't useless parts added just for looks right up your alley? 

Anyway.. hope these aren't reposts


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

Cort said:


>


RWB! :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Pismoi_ (Nov 30, 2006)

mavric_ac said:


>


this pic is from page 206, 

but did anyone notice there is the bentley continental shooting brake in the background. its real.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Pismoi_ said:


> this pic is from page 206,
> 
> but did anyone notice there is the bentley continental shooting brake in the background. its real.


I'm still more interested in the dozens-of-millions of dollars worth of as-cool-as-can-be Ferraris being driven around.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

video _never_ gets old!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFrPjMVhP04


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Maybe top schizz to some.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I like the combination on this one.


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> Maybe top schizz to some.
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Nice Japanese Maples!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bigtree said:


> Nice Japanese Maples!


Top shizz Maples?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ left wing :sly:


----------



## jbigs268 (Dec 1, 2009)

Love old cosworth fords :thumbup:


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

jbigs268 said:


>


That is a CT car...see it every now and then at local shows...guy has never really given me a straight answer on how he got the car here in the states...would love to know...










rules are rules...


----------



## erni (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

CTCORRADOKID said:


> That is a CT car...see it every now and then at local shows...guy has never really given me a straight answer on how he got the car here in the states...would love to know...


There were quite a few of them legally imported by Sun International back in the day. I want to say there were 31 in total, but my numbers are rusty.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

TaaT said:


> ^^ left wing :sly:


Not as rice as you may think. It's a Mugen Gen II *adjustable* wing. Works MUCH better than stock, AND lets you adjust the wing to alter how much downforce you want on any given track :thumbup:


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Phunkshon said:


>


:drool:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Loving that pipework. :thumbup:


----------



## Minglor (Jul 26, 2004)

TTurboNegro said:


> Ha really? I'd beg to differ...I'd feel embarrassed if I was posting pics of Miatas with huge unfunctional wings and ugly wheels :screwy:












?


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

lorge1989 said:


> :drool:


here's a video of that car:


----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)

CTCORRADOKID said:


> That is a CT car...see it every now and then at local shows...guy has never really given me a straight answer on how he got the car here in the states...would love to know...


Ask the expert...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ That R8 is evil.

Decal-free 911 GT3 RS 4.0 on BBS Cup centerlocks


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


> Decal-free 911 GT3 RS 4.0 on BBS Cup centerlocks


Oh that is nice. Maybe I would've picked the white instead, but whatever. Is it cageless, too, BTW?


----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## erni (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

Omnilith said:


> There were quite a few of them legally imported by Sun International back in the day. I want to say there were 31 in total, but my numbers are rusty.


Interesting...is there anything that they didn't import, haha...



Armed Escort said:


> Ask the expert...


Is Omnilith the expert you speak of...? Or is it you I need to ask...:sly:

Rules...Clean g60 bays always work for me...


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

barry2952 said:


> Maybe top schizz to some.


posting your own car is a no no or we'd have every idiot from the mk4 forums posting pics.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

mavric_ac said:


> posting your own car is a no no or we'd have every idiot from the mk4 forums posting pics.


My bad. Don't want that.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

barry2952 said:


> My bad. Don't want that.


no worries, your cars are sweet but just trying to avoid the plague lol.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Speaking of Barry's cars, anything happening with the Limo Project? I haven't seen anything on it in a while. 


And to contribute: Arguably not hot shizz but I really like this look that says "I'm not a garage queen but I still get love."


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*911R Project*









































































http://forums.pelicanparts.com/porsche-911-technical-forum/373705-911r-project.html


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^^^^ Thats pretty awesome.. i would want better seats though, although those are probably period correct.


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

Turn yo tach :thumbup: sweeeeet ride!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

wow! the things I'd do for that garage.... droool


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Son said:


>


Unfortunately things did not end well for this beauty


----------



## noznab (Nov 11, 2005)

jay'stig said:


> Unfortunately things did not end well for this beauty


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Speaking of Barry's cars, anything happening with the Limo Project? I haven't seen anything on it in a while.


Took a year off as I was primary caregiver for my wife last winter. All is well now. The project should resume after first snowfall.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Unfortunately things did not end well for this beauty either...












Had pulled over 241mph in the Texas mile...


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

This page is very nice 


Unfortunately I have no clue where to find nice pictures


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

pentaxshooter said:


>


I'd say that JPS livery on a car as porky as an RS4 Avant is a little questionable...


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

konigwheels said:


> Had pulled over 241mph in the Texas mile...


I'm crying


----------



## bmoney 303 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mintyy said:


> I'd say that JPS livery on a car as porky as an RS4 Avant is a little questionable...


thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

ferrari4life said:


>


 Hi res?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Thought this was interesting...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Thought this was interesting...


Those train cars were designed for shipping the Vega.


----------



## hardingsan (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

konigwheels said:


> Unfortunately things did not end well for this beauty either...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IIRC The car in the garage belongs to Kyle Bennett and is not the car wrecked at the Texas Mile, That car was a Superleggera owned by Richard Holt
Note the lower valences and Superleggera Stripe in the video

Pictures of the cars side by side
http://www.motormavens.com/2010/05/shopaholic-lamborghini-lords-of-the-underground-racing-top-speed/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## erni (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


>


Do want!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

>


The best kind of red rotors.


----------



## jbigs268 (Dec 1, 2009)

So many wheel weights!



phryxis said:


>


Content


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

4-cyl madness running 60-70 pounds of boost, and up to 1000 hp per liter. Sadly this one was never raced.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)

311RS


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

That 750hp S1 Prospeed replica is just so quick...

This 400 replica of Fergal McGovern really caught my attention in Retro Cars.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Very nice.


----------



## pinktshirt (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


>


That is epic.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

rsj0714 said:


> That is epic.


Front shot:


----------



## jbigs268 (Dec 1, 2009)

Is it bad that i noticed the red mk3 thats behind the R8 before actually looking at the R8.......lol


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

jbigs268 said:


> Is it bad that i noticed the red mk3 thats behind the R8 before actually looking at the R8.......lol


hahahahah ah man, i did the same
i used to own a tornado red mk3 so i notice them everywhere before anything else


----------



## Dkrieger (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

jbigs268 said:


> So many wheel weights!
> 
> 
> 
> Content




I see this car at school twice a week, parks by a few other slammed Hondas. One had a spare on the other day and I'm curious as to how they fit a jack under there - I couldn't even fit two fingers under the front lip.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

initiation said:


> I couldn't even fit two fingers under the front lip.













Possibly rozap


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

dp lightweight 911


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


>


Unveil it!


----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


>


You left out the best parts:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Turn your speakers up:thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

A few official shots of that TC Concepts R8
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/phunkshon/sets/72157628004846083/


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Phunkshon said:


>


Wow. I have seen some pics of that one coming together but I didn't know it was finished. 1900lbs of awesome.

Carbon fiber fuel tank!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Edit- Click for Larger


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Dope.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Here is another mega post I have collected as of late. (Again, I am sure some will be re-posts.)


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


> ]


what color is this. WOW


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

'between the white lines'

http://btwl.tumblr.com/

:thumbup:


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

FreeGolf said:


> 'between the white lines'
> 
> http://btwl.tumblr.com/
> 
> :thumbup:


Amazing. :beer:

Instant wall paper:


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

tragik said:


> Amazing. :beer:
> 
> Instant wall paper:


What kind of monitor are you using? :sly:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

Mintyy said:


> What kind of monitor are you using? :sly:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:A 17" square dell...I'm at work.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

patrickvr6 said:


>


Is that an aero eninge of some kind? That doesn't look at all like a 911 block, though it is a flat-6...


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

BattleRabbit said:


> Is that an aero eninge of some kind? That doesn't look at all like a 911 block, though it is a flat-6...


It is a 911 _case_ with the head studs attached. They don't really have blocks.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

From here. Many more pages to sift through.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

A few more of the dp car
































Flickr set


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Awesome dog.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ You posted that 959 pic further up the page, and I posted it earlier in the thread lol. Cool pic though.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^ Damn.. lol Worth the repost I guess.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, great shot.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

The world's most expensive coaster.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

IMG_5253 - Version 2 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## A3VWGOLF (Jun 29, 2001)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

space gray, BBS LM, BMW Performance stripes


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Awesome shot


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> BMW Performance stripes


LOL


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

A3VWGOLF said:


>


Ooooo, a new Singer out! :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Phunkshon said:


>


Here is the build to that Audi is here if anyone's interested. 
http://www.prospeed.bg/bg/blog/2/15


----------



## 92mkIIjetta (Aug 21, 2006)

could anyone give me some information on this motor? i tried searching google but it was no help.


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/4196/dsc03072bcl3.jpg
> http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/6556/dsc03106akd7.jpg
> http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/7214/dsc03124agd2.jpg


 There's a nuclear power plant in AZ that I've always thought it would be cool to shoot a car in front of. Shame security wouldn't let you get anywhere close.

Unrelated.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

patrikman said:


>


:heart::heart: LE MANS!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

pat_ernzen said:


> There's a nuclear power plant in AZ that I've always thought it would be cool to shoot a car in front of. Shame security wouldn't let you get anywhere close.


 Where is the Plant at in AZ?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

So many nice Gr. A cars... I love the level of technology in an "everyday suit".


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Phunkshon said:


>


What track is this???


----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Where is the Plant at in AZ?


It's Palo Verde near Phoenix. It has a different cooling setup, though, so the pictures would be a little less striking.










Unrelated hot shizz:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Hollagraphik said:


> What track is this???


Brands Hatch Indy Circuit.


Lancia LC2 at Le Castellet.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

What is this? It's like an Exige, but, um, more. A little Lotus GT-1-esque.




Phunkshon said:


> /\ Awesome shot


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Cr4shT3st said:


> What is this? It's like an Exige, but, um, more. A little Lotus GT-1-esque.


Hennessey Venom GT. Basically a widened and lengthened Exige with an LS9 from a Corvette ZR1 stuff in the back with a couple of turbos.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Wow, nice shots


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

I wonder how much Land Rover would save if they didn't design and build Range Rovers to do have real offroad capabilities. Sure, there ARE a few people who offroad their RRs, but like 99% of owners don't. Even the marketing value of RR's offroad capability must be diminishing.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

czapa10 said:


>


probably the nicest 356 I've ever seen :thumbup:


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Z31*


Nissan 300ZX Turbo z31 by ondrakroutil Z, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Z33*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Minty Fresh*


Minty Fresh Z by Paulandthedarkroom, on Flickr


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

The wheels I want, albeit on a Miata


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Watched that on Monday. Fantastic show.


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## WeeTony (Jun 21, 2010)

JorgenP said:


>


forgive my ignorance but what is this? looks like scirocco front and passat rear or something? Have I even got the right manufacturer??


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

WeeTony said:


> forgive my ignorance but what is this? looks like scirocco front and passat rear or something? Have I even got the right manufacturer??


looks likes a Eos with a scirocco front end swap.


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks pretty retarded and looks like it belongs in the DIW thread if you ask me.


----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)

EOS? with rocco front clip?


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

I see about 90% win on this page!!! :thumbup:

:heart::heart::heart: the 356's


----------



## modernbeat (Jul 21, 2005)

nickthaskater said:


> The wheels I want, albeit on a Miata


Thanks, that's mine.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

modernbeat said:


> Thanks, that's mine.


 How are the J-Speeds holding up? Recommend?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


>


Gotta love Vancouver and the cars owned by its inhabitants. No real winter either, always a plus!  

But the next thing you know, those cars are gonna be impounded by the cops for street racing!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Arrr, I want to see something like this produced!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Saaboteur said:


> Gotta love Vancouver and the cars owned by its inhabitants.


none of which are actually Canadian. lol


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Solbergs at it Block style...


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

WAUOla said:


> Solbergs at it Block style...
> 
> video]Rally Cars + Army guys video[/video


The Rifles they have are made down the road from my work.
I have seen them in production here

:beer:
G


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## duganc1717 (Mar 6, 2003)




----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

FreeGolf said:


>



let the haters hate I love it!


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


>


Oh. My. God. I'm. In. Love! :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> Oh. My. God. I'm. In. Love! :heart::heart::heart::heart:


please dont quote that many pictures.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

D_B_Jetta said:


> The Rifles they have are made down the road from my work.
> I have seen them in production here
> 
> :beer:
> G


And the six-wheeled armored vehicles that appear in the video were made in my hometown.


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

Those wheels are fresh.


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Bains (Feb 22, 2006)

alright I seriously can't figure this out, is this real or forza 4 :laugh:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Bains said:


> alright I seriously can't figure this out, is this real or forza 4 :laugh:


It is real; stickers on helmet :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## modernbeat (Jul 21, 2005)

nickthaskater said:


> How are the J-Speeds holding up? Recommend?


Great. The paint is as good as any Enkei (very good) and the polished and sealed lip still looks new after 9k miles.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

pentaxshooter said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7010/6402200153_8bd34a134b_o.jpg[IMG]
> 
> :eek:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Varsity on North Ave, Atlanta. Home of the ricer meets.


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

I love that Audi shot. Here's a slightly bigger version.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

pentaxshooter said:


>



dat ass.

those look like hankook v12's


----------



## 911GT3 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


> I love that Audi shot. Here's a slightly bigger version.


 Thank you. That is awesome.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Holy front overhang with that bodykit on the Porsche! :banghead:


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

That's pretty tame, considering some of Gemballa's past offerings.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

babydubz said:


> dat ass.


Please...


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

1 more, sticking with the theme:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## erni (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ those police lights are big for a sports car :beer:


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Phunkshon said:


> I love that Audi shot. Here's a slightly bigger version.


Welcome to the Scandinavian style of oldskool turbo Audis;
Audi rallye Quattro A2, Audi Sport Quattro S1 #12, Audi 80 DTM prototype (!!) given IMSA engine... :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

TaaT said:


> ^^ those police lights are big for a sports car :beer:


It's just a show car promoting responsible tuning. That's an authentic police RTK 7 LED light bar from Hella. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


> It's just a show car promoting responsible tuning. That's an authentic police RTK 7 LED light bar from Hella. :thumbup:


I thought it was a real police car  :thumbup:


----------



## JettMKII (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ reminds me of this. :thumbup:


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

1.8trabbit said:


> ^^ reminds me of this. :thumbup:




MOAR prease.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


>


WOW! Anybody know any information on this beauty? :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Phunkshon said:


> That's an authentic police RTK 7 LED light bar from Hella. :thumbup:


I'd sport the sh*t outta one on my MK2. I'd have "Rust Brigade" going across the front it. NA cop's need to step their light bar game up.


----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)

Found this bad boy on the internet: 










Currently my desktop :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Buickboy92 said:


> WOW! Anybody know any information on this beauty? :thumbup::thumbup:


Sadly, that's the only photo I saw. It's a Nothelle Audi 80 GTE during a young timer event.


----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)




----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)




----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)




----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)




----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)




----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

czapa10 said:


>


more info?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

weenerdog3443 said:


> more info?


It's a render


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

mavric_ac said:


> It's a render


man had my hopes n dreams up


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)

Rennwagen said:


>


What track is this?I know Ive seen it multiple times before, but i just cant remember the name.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

More here


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


> Sadly, that's the only photo I saw. It's a Nothelle Audi 80 GTE during a young timer event.


am I the only one that thinks this body kit makes the R8's questionable, 'everywhere grills' design, stand out even more?

i'm also surprised why someone would want to make their R8 look like a tt-s


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


> Sadly, that's the only photo I saw. It's a Nothelle Audi 80 GTE during a young timer event.


Ah, thanks anyway man. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ender_ said:


> What track is this?I know Ive seen it multiple times before, but i just cant remember the name.


Willow Springs Raceway? Looks like it to me.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

Ender_ said:


> What track is this?I know Ive seen it multiple times before, but i just cant remember the name.


Maybe the 2 big ass signs that says Willow Springs will give it away? :sly:


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

:heart: this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)

Tuneman7 said:


> Willow Springs Raceway? Looks like it to me.


Yes. Willow Springs. I took the picture in 2003.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Bizzarinni 5300 GT.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

pentaxshooter said:


>


It was at SEMA. Sounds incredible with only blower and exhaust. :thumbup:


----------



## mor3deadmau5 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

That F40 sure is an eye catcher... you simply can't ignore it!


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

patrickvr6 said:


>


Was this confirmed to be real? I remember a lot of photoshop claims.

If so it is the hotness.:thumbup:


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

I see your Bizzarrini and raise you an Iso Grifo


----------



## zachste1 (Dec 16, 2010)

A couple from our most recent feature...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

rsj0714 said:


> Was this confirmed to be real? I remember a lot of photoshop claims.
> 
> If so it is the hotness.:thumbup:


it's real, I first thought it was a Pshop but then found out it's legit over on Fchat.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

rsj0714 said:


> Was this confirmed to be real? I remember a lot of photoshop claims.
> 
> If so it is the hotness.:thumbup:


It is a vinyl wrap.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

:O Zak killin it as usual. Vintage Porsche racecar content within


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Lotus Elan*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Lotus Elan Modified Specials*


Lotus Elan - Gurston Down Hillclimb '90 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Jaguar XK powered Ford Anglia "Janglia"*


Jaguar powered Ford Anglia 'Janglia' by Hicky-Toe-Mott, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Ford Pinto powered Škoda 110R Coupé Silhouette Racer*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Okay, found out the cars I've been digging lately are called "Modsports"


David Brewis' Lotus Elan Modsport at the 2011 CSCC Modsport and Super Saloon Revival Challenge, Mallory Park by festivalos, on Flickr


David Brewis' Lotus Elan Modsport at the 2011 CSCC Modsport and Super Saloon Revival Challenge, Mallory Park by festivalos, on Flickr


David Brewis' Lotus Elan Modsport at the 2011 CSCC Modsport and Super Saloon Revival Challenge, Mallory Park by festivalos, on Flickr


David Brewis' Lotus Elan Modsport at the 2011 CSCC Modsport and Super Saloon Revival Challenge, Mallory Park by festivalos, on Flickr


Lotus Elan Modsports by phototog, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Fiat 500 Modsport*


Wonderful Fiat 500 at the 2011 CSCC Modsport and Super Saloon Revival Challenge, Mallory Park by festivalos, on Flickr


Wonderful Fiat 500 at the 2011 CSCC Modsport and Super Saloon Revival Challenge, Mallory Park by festivalos, on Flickr


Wonderful Fiat 500 at the 2011 CSCC Modsport and Super Saloon Revival Challenge, Mallory Park by festivalos, on Flickr


Wonderful Fiat 500 at the 2011 CSCC Modsport and Super Saloon Revival Challenge, Mallory Park by festivalos, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Maguire Spaceframe Stiletto Imp*


Robert Knox's Maguire Spaceframe Stiletto at the 2011 CSCC Modsport and Super Saloon Revival Challenge, Mallory Park by festivalos, on Flickr


Robert Knox's Maguire Spaceframe Stiletto at the 2011 CSCC Modsport and Super Saloon Revival Challenge, Mallory Park by festivalos, on Flickr


Robert Knox's Maguire Spaceframe Stiletto at the 2011 CSCC Modsport and Super Saloon Revival Challenge, Mallory Park by festivalos, on Flickr


Robert Knox's Maguire Spaceframe Stiletto Super at the 2011 CSCC Modsport and Super Saloon Revival Challenge, Mallory Park by festivalos, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Renault*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Street Legal Lotus 22*


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Loving those Imp shots. I had one as my first car. Ran like crap, but I liked it.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

pentaxshooter said:


> :O Zak killin it as usual. Vintage Porsche racecar content within


Does anyone know what the song is in the beginning? Sounds like a racecar going through its gears


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

freedomgli said:


>


Interesting. I remember seeing Clio Williams of that generation when I lived in England on exchange in 98/99. Any more details on this car? Engine swap?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

freedomgli said:


>


P-shoppe


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)

> Does anyone know what the song is in the beginning? Sounds like a racecar going through its gears


Glitch Mob


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

I've seen that Clio before. It's got a 172 engine.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Don't kid yourself, the Veyron is ugly as hell.


----------



## deep_07 (Dec 8, 2008)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Don't kid yourself, the Veyron is ugly as hell.


It's almost as ugly as you, but just as slammed because I just slammed you and the car itself is slammed.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## alexwh0 (Feb 23, 2007)

deep_07 said:


> It's almost as ugly as you, but just as slammed because I just slammed you and the car itself is slammed.












English, do you speak it?


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

Phunkshon said:


>


 I really think this is one of the coolest cars in a while. A clean, yet completely aggressive track car. Love the aero too.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorta behind the scenes shots of a shoot a friend was part of.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Gates311 said:


> I really think this is one of the coolest cars in a while. A clean, yet completely aggressive track car. Love the aero too.


And the sound it makes is so awesome... almost like it shouldn't sound that raw, but it's so great that it does. It really reminds me of an old race car with awesome modern design


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

pentaxshooter said:


> Sorta behind the scenes shots of a shoot a friend was part of.


This?
http://vimeo.com/32940340


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

wheeltowheel said:


> This?
> http://vimeo.com/32940340


That was part of it. There were two photographers and then Zak filming the cars as well.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

From Autocar in 1995


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Phunkshon said:


> From Autocar in 1995



:heart:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


The 1987 season Gr. S Lancia Delta that never raced.


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)

Veyron is a volkswagen... (Not that bad inside!)
anyway that was so smart


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

**** borwn 930 is gross.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


> From Autocar in 1995


Thanks. Posts like this remind me why I still come to these forums (that are too often full of nonsense).
:thumbup:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Phunkshon said:


>


What's this? Camber _without_ hellafrush or stancedoesntworks or stretchpokeairbag?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

C4 A6 said:


> What's this? Camber _without_ hellafrush or stancedoesntworks or stretchpokeairbag?


Because racecar.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Nismo 350Z*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Nismo 370Z*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Turbo Nismo 370Z*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

TetsuoShima said:


>


Where is this? Canada?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

freedomgli said:


>


I did an install on that car.


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Phunkshon said:


>


Forgive my ignorance, but what model of Aston is this?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

V12 Zagato


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Toyota te27 sprinter trueno*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Alfa Romeo 156*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*FEED PASSO TRD sportM*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Nissan Leaf Nismo RC*


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

phunkshon, 

anymore pics of BMWs from where ever you got those M1 and 5 series pics? Love the 5 series race car.


Edit: Nevermind, I found his flickr site.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Nissan*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*F40LM*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Subaru Impreza 2.0 GT Turbo*


----------



## rscshakespeare (Jan 22, 2007)

*borrowed this from a friend for some fun a while back*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Teknoshaman (Jan 24, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

Phunkshon- I saw that on Kris's F-book last night. I think we're stopping by there next week after we pick up his new car. Sooooo excited. Do you know Kris?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Pantera*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIhpzljxIRs


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

mikegilbert said:


> :heart:


Please tell me you have more of this, mikegilbert.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Honda Beat*































































































































To give you an idea of scale, here it is parked next to a 1st-gen AW11 Toyota MR-2


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## teshmonkey (Dec 11, 2011)

*lowered congress.*

my cat.


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIhpzljxIRs


Love the loose shift knob.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


> Please tell me you have more of this, mikegilbert.


Really wish I did Found it on facebook. Will post more if/when I find some. :thumbup:

**edit** 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomwheatley/page2/


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

Rascal04 said:


>


hahahahaha epic.

this deserves its own thread stickied to the top of the forum with a warning for all newbies.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol I joined TCL already as "one of us".


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

teshmonkey said:


> my cat.


Ew.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

C4 A6 said:


> Lol I joined TCL already as "one of us".


i got slapped in the face the first time i came on here at 16 and changed my name when i somehow came back a couple years later...something about a turbonator :laugh:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

C4 A6 said:


> Ew.


There is something about TCL though that is confusing to newbies and oldies like myself. It does seem strange that it's OK to whore somebody else's car, but not your own. 

Hawk got driven off for whoring. I'm too stubborn to be driven off, but I'm sure others have left in short order after the TCL "treatment". You need to grow a skin quickly around here, or you don't survive. I'm not sure that's a good thing.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

barry2952 said:


> There is something about TCL though that is confusing to newbies and oldies like myself. It does seem strange that it's OK to whore somebody else's car, but not your own.
> 
> Hawk got driven off for whoring. I'm too stubborn to be driven off, but I'm sure others have left in short order after the TCL "treatment". You need to grow a skin quickly around here, or you don't survive. I'm not sure that's a good thing.


I try not to whore pics of my car. But that's for security reasons more than not having an ego


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> There is something about TCL though that is confusing to newbies and oldies like myself. It does seem strange that it's OK to whore somebody else's car, but not your own.
> 
> Hawk got driven off for whoring. I'm too stubborn to be driven off, but I'm sure others have left in short order after the TCL "treatment". You need to grow a skin quickly around here, or you don't survive. I'm not sure that's a good thing.


People get upset about whoring your own car because it often means you are stuck up and think you are the ****, which is why it is a no-no.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

hey guys. 1 post = 1 picture


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

http://thesido.tumblr.com/


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> There is something about TCL though that is confusing to newbies and oldies like myself. It does seem strange that it's OK to whore somebody else's car, but not your own.
> 
> Hawk got driven off for whoring. I'm too stubborn to be driven off, but I'm sure others have left in short order after the TCL "treatment". You need to grow a skin quickly around here, or you don't survive. I'm not sure that's a good thing.


Barry, you have a license to whore our your stable all you want as far as I'm concerned. I can only hope that one day I am able to at the very least _drive_ something along the lines of the things you have in your garage, let alone own them. But I'm a big Barry fan, what can I say.....



Mr Miyagi said:


> People get upset about whoring your own car because it often means you are stuck up and think you are the ****, which is why it is a no-no.


I think there is a difference between whoring out something mommy and daddy's money, drug money or inherited wealth bought you, and sharing with the community something you worked your ass off for and are proud of.

I'm 100% fine with the latter.

Now some hot shizz.....


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Did that end badly?


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Nissan Pao*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

barry2952 said:


> Did that end badly?


no idea... http://jalopnik.com/5591029/rally-drivers-have-balls-of-steel


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

made this...


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

barry2952 said:


> There is something about TCL though that is confusing to newbies and oldies like myself. It does seem strange that it's OK to whore somebody else's car, but not your own.
> 
> Hawk got driven off for whoring. I'm too stubborn to be driven off, but I'm sure others have left in short order after the TCL "treatment". You need to grow a skin quickly around here, or you don't survive. I'm not sure that's a good thing.


Because it means that you are a pompous jackwagon. Everyone thinks "their" styling is best. I have told you time and time again why I think you are ruining this thread. Yet you refuse to listen because of your alzheimers. THIS IS NOT A DISCUSSION THREAD. There really shouldn't be ANY talking because quite frankly, everyone's perception of every car is different. We don't need you to wave flags of admiration for our similar taste of cars, just like we don't need your whining/flaming of disgust. Post pictures of what YOU think is hot. Period. End of the line. Shut up. Don't say anything. This means EVERYONE. Just shut your face, and post pictures. 


*sighs*

That being said. EVERYONE SHUT UP AND POST PICTURES.
































































seriously though. Shut up. All of you. Post pictures. Have a nice life.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

That photo of the BallsDeepSquad MK3 sucks. Someone could do it better in MS Paint. :facepalm:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> Nissan Pao


Seen one in my home town.










And hot shizz


----------



## six_banger (Jul 3, 2011)

freedomgli said:


>


wrong thread


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

six_banger said:


> wrong thread


Correct thread.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

six_banger said:


> wrong thread


Stop complaining and start contributing something useful. Post up pictures or get lost.


Evolution2 by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


Extreme Edition. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


C8. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


Finally Found. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


250 GTO. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


Retro. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


Copying. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


SVR. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


Spider. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


An Autumn Evening. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


Pure Style. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


Boring. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

http://v2lab.com/theory/?p=4726


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


Those tires...seem a little too thin for track use...

Unspam:


























Response in advance to six_banger's next comment: They're more hot shizz than your V6 Mustang.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

C4 A6 said:


> Those tires...seem a little too thin for track use...


It goes around the track just fine.


----------



## mad max001 (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

mad max001 said:


>


Senna?


----------



## mad max001 (Jun 28, 2009)

C4 A6 said:


> Senna?


What?


----------



## mad max001 (Jun 28, 2009)

This.:heart:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

mad max001 said:


> What?


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Abarth*


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## six_banger (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

*can't get enough 934*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I love love love Tommy Kaira ZZ


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Cr4shT3st said:


>


The 934.5 was such an odd beast. It's like a hippogryph or something, 934 in the front, 935 in the back, 911 on top.

I think I prefer the regular 934s; those flares are just ridiculous, and I love them. :heart:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Phunkshon said:


>


I've seen this car around the Village before.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

*934, 935 and Turbo RSR goodness*

moar moar moar


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


>


That latter car is a DTM car, too, right? The problem I have with the current DTM cars is that they're so far from street cars already that they might as well make them open-wheelers like F1 cars. The sweet thing about the late 80s/early 90s DTM cars was that they used street car bodies as such and exterior modifications were very minor.


----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

Son said:


> That latter car is a DTM car, too, right? The problem I have with the current DTM cars is that they're so far from street cars already that they might as well make them open-wheelers like F1 cars. The sweet thing about the late 80s/early 90s DTM cars was that they used street car bodies as such and exterior modifications were very minor.


Yes, that's BMW's 2012 M3 DTM car. The 2012 DTM regs (and the DTM regs that have been around since its 'resurrection' in 00/01ish) specify many 'spec' parts that are common to all cars, regardless of marque - more so in 2012 than before. The idea is to keep costs down, and that has encouraged BMW back after its 20 year absence. There is also talk of the DTM rules effectively merging with JGTC GT500 rules, thus encouraging even more manufacturer participation. 

Whilst Paul di Resta jumped from DTM to F1, that was atypical. More likely it's a series for recently retired F1 drivers or other drivers who haven't gotten the break into the top end single seater series. I recall di Resta saying that the driving experience of DTM is more akin to a fast single seater than a typical production based touring car. That said, I'm fairly certain the technical regulations are as they are to keep costs down and for safety reasons.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

1947 166 Spyder Corsa Ferrari #002. The world's oldest Ferrari. Owned by Mr. Glickenhaus.
http://jalopnik.com/5687774/restoring-the-worlds-oldest-ferrari















(Sorry about it being out of focus)


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)




----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

That '12 DTM BMW reminds me of this...


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

BTM said:


>


Dat ass.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


wtf is with that police car ? :facepalm:


----------



## FE_RING (Aug 26, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


> wtf is with that police car ? :facepalm:


The lambo crossed the line - believe me, if you ride a bike you don't want to see people crossing into your lane


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Not crossing the line is probably the easiest thing to do while driving in a spirited fashion. Just think of it as a one-lane road and if you go over the line on either side you fall off a cliff. Done! ... and if you can't keep your car in your own lane, everyone here hates you with the passion of a thousand burning suns.


----------



## nismor32 (Jan 16, 2008)

A friends LS1 powered hillclimb car.


----------



## gee-tee-eye_16v (Mar 23, 2007)

my s50 mqp














































daily car in action


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


I love how you see a Bugatti replica going up the hill, and the next car in the video is a real one coming down the hill piloted by Jay Leno. :laugh:

Also, how beautiful was that Lotus Eleven? That was one of the highlights of the video for me.



















http://www.conceptcarz.com/vehicle/default.aspx?carID=9619&i=4#menu


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

After driven one and now watching a few in the vids (awful sound quality btw) i really dont understand why anyone eager a Porsche 356. What a cheap ****ty car with awful sound. Only reason i guess is racing pedigree and brand name. For my part is a sleek beetle. Sorry for stepping on any toes,but the car is just awful.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

om617952 said:


> i really dont understand why anyone eager a Porsche 356. What a cheap ****ty car with awful sound. Only reason i guess is racing pedigree and brand name.


I'm going to save these words of wisdom for later :laugh:


----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

356s are often bumped up to higher displacement classes in vintage racing because they are that effective a tool and can change direction with less effort than the competition. Jussayin.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)




----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

VW should put a boost gauge in all turbo models


----------



## CRiekert (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

What car is this? I love it!


----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Renault*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


What movie is this from?


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Don Johnson plus that other guy (??)...I gotta assume some good ol' Miami Vice!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


> \


Umm, kid in the of the Delta . . . what is he doing? Is he even in the car?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Big_Bird said:


> Umm, kid in the of the Delta . . . what is he doing? Is he even in the car?


sunroof


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Twincharged Lancer Evo


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## bpodlesnik (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Interesting video I came across. 






Here is how the project is shaping up so far.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

^^ ok, now what is it, and why are there two shifters? 
I've heard of big rigs having two sets of gears (that they can combine to make different ratios, much like a bicycle transmission). Is that what this is?


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

MrMook said:


> ^^ ok, now what is it, and why are there two shifters?
> I've heard of big rigs having two sets of gears (that they can combine to make different ratios, much like a bicycle transmission). Is that what this is?


Exactly. And it gets even more complicated; check out this Mack B61:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

MrMook said:


> ^^ ok, now what is it, and why are there two shifters?
> I've heard of big rigs having two sets of gears (that they can combine to make different ratios, much like a bicycle transmission). Is that what this is?


It is a 453-T Detroit Diesel in a 1950 GMC. I posted another video in my other post. As far as why there are 2 shifters, I am not sure myself. :thumbup:


----------



## mad max001 (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

^^^Say whaaaaa....


Anymore pics?


:thumbup:


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yea...I find it hard to believe that picture isn't doctored in some way.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Cr4shT3st said:


> THIS LOOKS SHOPPED picture


It is.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)

lets go a little off beat here, but still hot shizz.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Info?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

T.D.B. said:


> Info?


 365 GTB/4 Daytona Competizione


----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

forgive the blurriness - not often you get that close to an rs spyder under its own power.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ colorful flower garden :heart:


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

Buickboy92 said:


> What movie is this from?






























this was one of my favorite shows as a kid:thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Quality isnt great, but the garage is.


























































Here is the gentleman's garage.. 
http://www.luxury4play.com/garage/95931-l4p-garage-month-december-japans-secret-garage.html


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

mikegilbert said:


>


That is sweet!   I wonder if there is a build thread somewhere?


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Buickboy92 said:


> That is sweet!   I wonder if there is a build thread somewhere?


Look up Fluid Motor Union "Project X"


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

mikegilbert said:


>


Stock X5 suspension? Doesn't seem to have much travel.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Saw this today.








It was a matte white vinyl wrap. Those stripes were probably a whole lot cheaper from the wrapper than the 13k€ factory option. The 20" OZ wheels weren't bad, either.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Continuation to the adding something different than what is posted all the time..


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

Phunkshon said:


>


 This picture makes me love the world. Aston makes some damn sexy transportation.


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

The first 996 I've liked in a long time. I just realized I prefer the (clear) fried eggs over the facelift headlights.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

I thought this was flat out badass, im in love with the cinematography

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwxsCJx6caE


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

NotoriousWithaG said:


>


Interesting, that's the headquarter's courtyard in Stuttgart. The museum used to be inside one of the HQ's buildings (you can see it in the background). There was a bus stop just outside the HQ's gates. You got on the bus, the bus took you inside the gates and it was literally a 1-minute trip. Then the bus driver made sure everyone walked directly into the museum and nowhere else.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

This car belongs in several threads, and this is one of them.


----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)

MrMook said:


> This car belongs in several threads, and this is one of them.


:laugh: i :heart: where this is going


----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## UPs_n_DoWNz (May 27, 2008)

Electioneer said:


>


Any more of this?? 

Also this thread is full of hott-sexy-time-ness. And I have nothing more to add because all of my car porn came from this thread 


Sent via handicapped carrier pigeon


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

UPs_n_DoWNz said:


> Any more of this??


IIRC it's a rendering of a forthcoming program for the 2012 Porsche 911 By TopCar


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

I will let the photochop police handle this one to determine.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

1.8TRabbit said:


> I will let the photochop police handle this one to determine.


I've no reason to doubt it's legitimacy. The Dakar Rally has a T4 class that covers "Lorries" or commercial trucks like that one, and these:





















Red Bull always has the killer shots though:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Perhaps this is why that Red Bull truck is so high...

New Lada WTCC car


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

pagode









bmw m1









jensen interceptor









Alfa Giulia Sprint GT 









new healey









bmw 507









citroen sm









fiat spider









opel commodore









renault r16









volvo760


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Holy...  We need more retro cars!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

there were 3 parts in autobild magazine with those retro cars..

citroen ami6 


















dino









jaguar e type 









porsche spider









renault 5









fiat 124spider









bmw cs









opel gt









karmann ghia









ford capri









lincoln continental


----------



## Soze.K (Mar 15, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


>



This has to be the most ugliest ferrari ever made... :wave:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Soze.K said:


> This has to be the most ugliest ferrari ever made... :wave:


What? You don't like the Ferrari LeBaron?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

I could get on board with most of those retro concepts, but the Pagoda just looks wrong to me.

Also, thanks for the Pantera pics, I've been on a Pantera kick recently. Here's one of my favorites:



















I'm finding that I really like the early cars with Group 4 flares.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Sweet.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

love that BMW 2002


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

^^^ that dude's entire Flickr stream is worthy of this thread.


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

zeewhiz said:


> ^^^ that dude's entire Flickr stream is worthy of this thread.


yep, Mojocoggo knows how to take amazing picture's that's forsure. I am in love with his former Celica GT:heart:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Albert Motorsport 997 GT2 R


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


SEX!


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

More info HERE


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ I posted that on the thread back in November. Awesome car. Surprised SH has taken so long to pick it up. I went into a little more detail here and added a full Flickr album here.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Great photos here. 
http://btwl.tumblr.com/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

^^^

I dig it. Any larger scale pics of the engine bay? I'm curious if it has a swap or is just a Turbo M42.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

R.I.P.:beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Phunkshon said:


> Albert Motorsport 997 GT2 R


What is that and why did they chop a 911 especially for motorsport? :screwy:


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Sutt said:


> What is that and why did they chop a 911 especially for motorsport? :screwy:


Less frontal area = less drag?


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Rukh said:


> Less frontal area = less drag?


x2. It's actually just a 996 with 997 lights. More info here.

Reminded me of the 9ff GT9 CS


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

I believe the car is built for top speed rather then motorcourses.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

ninja_gaiden said:


> I believe the car is built for top speed rather then motorcourses.


If you mean the white 911 - no. Albert Motorsport is heavily involved in motorsports, and that car competed at the Zandvoort Circuit four hours race last weekend. 

Their Porsche 917 K from here.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

24 HOURS IN 19500 FRAMES on Vimeo.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Name of the lady with the Ford GT?

Unspam:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## flat6guy (Jul 5, 2011)

C4 A6 said:


>


Learn me: That ITR with that specific front-end, was it available in the US? I've only ever seen one of them and that was over 10 years ago.

Thanks. :beer:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

flat6guy said:


> Learn me: That ITR with that specific front-end, was it available in the US? I've only ever seen one of them and that was over 10 years ago.
> 
> Thanks. :beer:


That's a JDM 96 non-HID front end. Not available in the US.

Incidentally, the car is a real deal JDM 96spec ITR.


----------



## flat6guy (Jul 5, 2011)

C4 A6 said:


> That's a JDM 96 non-HID front end. Not available in the US.
> 
> Incidentally, the car is a real deal JDM 96spec ITR.


God it looks incredible. Thanks for explaining; I've always wondered.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Phunkshon said:


> x2. It's actually just a 996 with 997 lights. More info here.
> 
> Reminded me of the 9ff GT9 CS


My first thought was of the 9ff car. Interesting they are acutally racing it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

Some hot shizz in the shop this morning.
















Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


> ^^^
> 
> I dig it. Any larger scale pics of the engine bay? I'm curious if it has a swap or is just a Turbo M42.


**** didn't notice your quote

He's a member on bimmerforums, I'll see if I can find the thread again


----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


> ^^^
> 
> I dig it. Any larger scale pics of the engine bay? I'm curious if it has a swap or is just a Turbo M42.



This is the only other picture I could find of that car on his flickr feed:










I can't really tell what it is, but the valve cover looks like an M50


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

JeffIsLax said:


> I can't really tell what it is, but the valve cover looks like an M50


Good eye, I think you're right.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Ferrari 512BB*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Nissan Fairlady Z32 (300ZX)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

I kept looking at this trying to figure out what I was seeing. At first blush it seemed to be a Fiat 124 convertible, but it's a coupe yet has the sedan front. Besides there were no convertible 124 sedans, that I knew of.

Now I know better. Touring Superleggera made these. 124c4, as it was known. Very cool. Thanks for sharing this.



TaaT said:


>


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1.8TRabbit said:


> http://alt-a.bitg.net/nightmobile/cars/images2/110000/8000/0/118065.jpg


^^^1st world problems LOL


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> ^^^1st world problems LOL


:laugh:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


> :laugh:


the guy that drives that seems like a tool, i feel bad for that machine. I would also wear a helmet when riding in that:thumbdown:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Good eye, I think you're right.


here you are peckerhead.

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1769218

Not a whole lot of info in the thread though and I couldn't find a build thread.

but there was this


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Lotus Elise*


IMG_54522 by JonChowPro, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*NSX Time Trial*


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

ncbrock said:


> the guy that drives that seems like a tool, i feel bad for that machine. I would also wear a helmet when riding in that:thumbdown:


:screwy:That thing is made to do exactly just that. Clearly, you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

MFactor said:


> :screwy:That thing is made to do exactly just that. Clearly, you have no idea what you're talking about.


clearly you didnt watch the video:screwy:. doing a WOT burst up a near vertical wall, almost rolling and hitting another guys rhino, clearly the guy doesnt care or have skill. Anybody could hop in that thing and run it WOT up a hill and bounce around:facepalm:


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

ncbrock said:


> I would also wear a helmet when riding in that:thumbdown:


That guy seriously needs a helmet... if he keeps this up he will have really bad head injury or die.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

A few photos I've taken of an FF over the last fews days...the car definitely qualifies to be in this thread...just not sure my photog skills are doing it proper justice


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

MFactor said:


> :screwy:That thing is made to do exactly just that. Clearly, you have no idea what you're talking about.


 Although the guy himself was a bit of a tool. I agree, that thing was built to be nearly bullet proof. :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

"Tim Lynch recently purchased a beautiful 5000 mile 2007 C6 Z06. 

Modifications will include:
Forged LS7 Shortblock from Proline Race Engines
Diamond LS7 Pistons/TNT Rings
Katech LS7 Rod Bolts
Calico Coated Main/Rod Bearings
ARP Main/Head Studs
Stock LS7 Camshaft/Stock LS7 Cylinder Heads
Upgrading to Hardened Pushrods
Comp 26926 Dual Spring Kit
Comp Trunion Kit for the Stock Rockers"









"Fuel System consists of Aeromotive's new Eliminator Fuel System for C6/Z06. This fuel system is capable of supporting 1400HP."

"We will be using twin GT35R billet wheel turbos / APS Exhaust Manifolds / Tial 50mm Q Blow off Valves / AMS1000 Boost controller."

























































"9PSI/Pump gas/No Meth"









"14PSI/Pump gas/No Meth"[/I]









_"25.6 psi peak- The huge dip was right after peak boost was achieved and the car blew the tires off on the dyno. The graph below we pulled out 2 psi and put four bodies in the back of the car and made similar #s... Notice on this graph how hard the power was coming on... If we could keep the tires from spinning I think we could see close to 1400rwhp!!!"_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


> "Tim Lynch recently purchased a beautiful 5000 mile 2007 C6 Z06.
> 
> Modifications will include:
> Forged LS7 Shortblock from Proline Race Engines
> ...


It comes to Atlanta C&C from time to time. Vengeance normally has weak numbers, so I'm curious if a better tuner can put down higher numbers with a cleaner tune. :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

ncbrock said:


> clearly you didnt watch the video:screwy:. doing a WOT burst up a near vertical wall, almost rolling and hitting another guys rhino, clearly the guy doesnt care or have skill. Anybody could hop in that thing and run it WOT up a hill and bounce around:facepalm:


Clearly you did no research into who he is, what he builds, or who's around him. Hs name is Tim Cameron, he's a little bit of a star in the 4wheeling world, and rightly so. The people out there with him couldn't care less if he hits their rig, like he couldnt fix it. He hammers his rigs as hard as humanly possible to prove that what he builds can stand up to _anything_. As far as him not wearing a helmet, its his choice, I dont agree with it, but its his life.




























His fabrication skills are amazing, and he usually thinks out of the box when he plans a rig, not to mention packing huge power and near bulletproof components into them making any of his rigs the one to beat when it comes to blasting through the back woods.


Maybe you should do a little research and educate yourself before calling out someone for posting a video for your enjoyment. You clearly dont know anything about modern off roaders.

Clearly.


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The thing is if you are a true motorsport/car enthusiast then you have to respect all fields. The good, bad & ugly. I know nothing about 4x4 & 4wheeling but i totally respect what they do, however simple it may look to be. If he's driving something like that then i'm sure he knows what he's doing. That's not your normal Bronco or XJ.

Sometimes i wonder what people outside of the Vw world think of us. Why would we put so much into a Volkswagen just to drive a 1/4 mile straight line. In theory, anybody can do it. I look at people hooking up Dodge Neon's & Hyandai's and want to laugh but i can't help but to respect their world.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Okuyama*


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

konigwheels said:


> Maybe you should do a little research and educate yourself before calling out someone for posting a video for your enjoyment. You clearly dont know anything about modern off roaders.
> 
> Clearly.


:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

I apologize for the small pictures. 


































































More pictures here. 
http://www.unicat.net/en/pics/EX70HDQ-MANTGA6x6-2.html


----------



## alepoy (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## alepoy (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## alepoy (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## alepoy (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

no offense, but i think you got the wrong thread ^


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Liam Doran's Pikes Peak RS200


----------



## alepoy (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## alepoy (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Zarges cases in the back :thumbup::thumbup:




Thread related


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


Any more on this? I tried searching for more info but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

1.8TRabbit said:


> 24 HOURS IN 19500 FRAMES on Vimeo.


Wow, that hurt my F_cken eye*balls*. Aggressive focus/shakiness is awesome right? :thumbdown:


----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

Try Brabham BT46 "Fan car" from 1978



mavric_ac said:


> Any more on this? I tried searching for more info but couldn't find anything.


----------



## limapolo (Oct 18, 2003)

RG "minis are for girls" @ dakar 2012


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

I was at the start of dakar in argentina mar del plata this year... Niceness out there


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

A closer shot of the fan car


----------



## limapolo (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

Great post phunkshon. What's the story with the first shot?


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Darkness said:


> Try Brabham BT46 "Fan car" from 1978



cool thing is, that this method has been employed recently on newer cars... 

I believe the 599XX is using electrical fans to suck out air from underneath the car to create even more downforce (notice it doesn't have a huge spoiler)... and this car is supposed to be an 'exercise of race car technology'

they call it 'air evacuation fans'. The evacuated air gets ducted to the 'tail light' holes.

_The “ActiflowT” system increases downforce and/or cuts drag depending on the car’s trim cornering conditions, courtesy of the use of a porous material in the diffuser and two fans in the boot which channel the air flow from under the car out through two grilles next to the tail-lights. Winglets have been added to the rear buttresses to increase downforce. while synthetic jets have also been incorporated into the rear of the car to control and smooth the air flow and to reduce drag._


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

danny_16v said:


> cool thing is, that this method has been employed recently on newer cars...
> 
> I believe the 599XX is using electrical fans to suck out air from underneath the car to create even more downforce (notice it doesn't have a huge spoiler)... and this car is supposed to be an 'exercise of race car technology'
> 
> ...


Fascinating. I never knew what the taillight pipes were for (and for some reason didn't bother looking it up).


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I really didn't care for the styling of the Ferrari 575M Superamerica and felt similarly about the 599 SA Aperta until recently. Now, after seeing a few more pictures, I'm warming up to it. Still looks best top down, however.


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

I just want to go on record and say that that page 311 is the best possible page :beer:


----------



## rc1320 (Apr 27, 2006)

P-Car


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

T.D.B. said:


> What's the story with the first shot?


I think it's from this:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Can we just rename this thread to "Phunkshon Posts Pictures" already? :laugh:

Here are some more deTomaso pics...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

@Rukh I don't really contribute that much. I probably spend about five-ten minutes a day on these forums in total. Seriously. Great thread though. :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Peanut Butt (Jan 20, 2012)

^^ Love the Lotus posts. Thank you.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

787B.... oh snap.


----------



## Peanut Butt (Jan 20, 2012)

http://jalopnik.com/5417049/google-street-view-drives-lotus-test-track


----------



## Peanut Butt (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## hk_project (Nov 30, 2011)

some pics of a metting in france
















































































































































































































http://www.hk-project.fr/


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Love the orange. Anyone know what that black box thing is in front of the navigation unit?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Might be a police radar detector? That's a total guess and probably wrong.


----------



## recentlyrlsd (Aug 10, 2005)

20vTa4 said:


> Is there a build thread somewhere for this? I can't make out the name on the windshield.


http://earnhartbuilt.com/Slideshow/album/index.html


----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)

Unpacking a Lamborghini Reventon


































































Few more pictures here:
http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2pj05C


----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

RQ1 said:


>


God that is gorgeous. It probably makes a noise that send shivers up your spine. What's that little black thing on the ground?


----------



## MAG58 (Oct 15, 2011)

A king laying on its side..... "Checkmate"


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

DubNMiatafan said:


> God that is gorgeous. It probably makes a noise that send shivers up your spine. What's that little black thing on the ground?





ravera said:


> A king laying on its side..... "Checkmate"


A peppermill. 

That bike is _spicy!_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Something a little different from usual content*


----------



## Peanut Butt (Jan 20, 2012)

Phunkshon said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Peanut Butt said:


> :facepalm:


What's wrong with it?


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Note: I claim no ownership over the following photos


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that would be scary


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## Burnpavement (Jan 23, 2012)

Sutt said:


> Love the orange. Anyone know what that black box thing is in front of the navigation unit?


Hey Sutt, that "black box thing" is an IU unit (that's what we call it in Singapore anyway). Used to magically suck our money away when we pass under one of those ERP (Electronic Road Pricing) gantries. 

More picture of the lotus can be seen on our site! Here: http://www.burnpavement.com/article.php?id=351

:laugh:


----------



## disenfranchised (Jul 13, 2009)

Geechie_Suede's unsafe at any speed post said:


>


Spare engine? :laugh:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Range Rover Autobiography Ultimate Edition.


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Burnpavement said:


> Hey Sutt, that "black box thing" is an IU unit (that's what we call it in Singapore anyway). Used to magically suck our money away when we pass under one of those ERP (Electronic Road Pricing) gantries.
> 
> More picture of the lotus can be seen on our site! Here: http://www.burnpavement.com/article.php?id=351
> 
> :laugh:


 Thanks. Once I quoted the post I saw your website address so I poked around. I ended up finding another car with what looked to be the same box. It kind of looks like a credit card machine stuck to the windshield. :laugh: It looks primative in this day and age of electro wizardry and having used cards that stick to your windshield with a bar code.  Nice site and nice pics.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Moar here: http://www.amcarguide.com/custom/custom-1969-roadrunner-roadkill/


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's another shot of that Scirocco for you, MTLVR6.


----------



## Peanut Butt (Jan 20, 2012)

Hollagraphik said:


> What's wrong with it?


 The Car/Body are fine. The chosen color scheme is absurd and looks like Ronald McDonald on wheels. In addition that spoiler is ridiculous. 

But opinions are like *******s, everyone's got one. Mine is just the best looking.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Peanut Butt said:


> The Car/Body are fine. The chosen color scheme is absurd and looks like Ronald McDonald on wheels. In addition that spoiler is ridiculous.
> 
> But opinions are like *******s, everyone's got one. Mine is just the best looking.


 Function over form. 
In Germany, I'm pretty sure "McDonalds" colors have a different context. Just a hunch......









And judging by the body work (which even you approve of) there was some serious attention given to aerodynamics and downforce. Call me a ricer, but I'll bet you a +5hp sticker that wing is functional. 

Nah, he's definitely just a street racer who chose wacky colors, not a legit driver who might have sponsors to represent: http://www.atmotorsport-forum.de/video/paulitsch2008.wmv 

You're totally right.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Yes, Yes, Yes!


----------



## Peanut Butt (Jan 20, 2012)

MrMook said:


> Function over form.
> *1*. In Germany, I'm pretty sure "McDonalds" colors have a different context. Just a hunch......
> 
> 
> ...


 1. Yes, Function of colors over form of colors. Whether Germany or any other country does it doesnt constitute it as acceptable. 

2. Yes, I absolutely love the "body work." The bodies aerodynamics pose no issue towards what I initially commented. 

3. The driver, of said race car, and his ability to drive said car have no involvement in my original remark regarding the colors, and wing. (I insinuated that the wing appears ridiculous, not dysfunctional. The sponsors are irrelevant in my comment too. 

EDIT: Moving on. I apologize, I have since then educated myself to the rules that are to be _abide'd_ (Proper Grammar?) by. But that doesnt modify my argument. :thumbup:


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

The Tail of The Dragon, in January, with a 458 Italia and a Boxster Spyder, by Killboy


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

The pic of the Z8 above is definitely cool, but I'm not sure the wheels are nice and the bodykit definitely not. Give me a stock Z8 in black with that cream interior and these Alpina wheels. 
























Definitely the cruiser that I'd need to have if I won the lotto.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Totally agree with you Son. I posted it mainly for the shot. Love it on Alpina rims.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Phunkshon said:


>


 Gorgeous!! Love the McLaren GTR


----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)

Actual car from "Two lanes blacktop"


----------



## Peanut Butt (Jan 20, 2012)

This video is for all the Big City Folk.


----------



## Matysik (Oct 6, 2008)

gambit420s said:


> The Tail of The Dragon, in January, with a 458 Italia and a Boxster Spyder, by Killboy


 What a let down of what could have been an exhilerating video


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Peanut Butt said:


> This video is for all the Big City Folk.


 one said, are you serious ? and the other want to the airport :laugh:


----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

7up747 said:


>


 [Nitpick A55HOLE] Wow look at those panel gaps [/Nitpick A55HOLE]


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm ready to call SPAM BOT alert, however Stihl is quality stuff...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

Mr.Vengeance said:


>


 Always loved your Camaro... but more info on the Z please!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm beginning to think you have a one-track mind. 



















































See what I did there?


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

AC A98 Coupe 

:beer: 
G


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ lol, great picture.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)




----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Dieselstation said:


>


 Anybody remember where the build thread for this is?  
I used to remember but now I can't find it.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

Too much wheel gap for POTUS.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

That just looks wrong. ^^^


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

D_B_Jetta said:


> AC A98 Coupe


 Wow! This one-off AC Le Mans Coupe (A98) looks like a much cleaner, more streamlined version of the later Frua bodied AC 428 street car.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## SHIPARCH (Nov 27, 2011)

Some pictures I took in 2010 and 2011's Ferrari Corse Clienti at Homestead.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


 that is massive


----------



## therichisgood (Mar 7, 2004)

2.0_Mazda said:


> that is massive


 Totally! 
Reminds me of those 50's hand drawn car ads where the cars were disproportionately huge compared to the people inside.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

mikegilbert said:


>


 That's a new way of putting a VW on three wheels. :laugh:


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

mikegilbert said:


>


 omg, love it. best mkv ever :heart:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

I came


----------



## johnnyOcho (Oct 24, 2009)

Quite possibly the greatest thing I've ever seen:thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## johnnyOcho (Oct 24, 2009)

Ender_ said:


> now lets get the image of that BMW out of our mind now.


 Quite possibly the greatest thing I've ever seen!:thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

2.0_Mazda said:


> that is massive


 I saw that in London last year. It's like a car-shaped bus. Insane.


----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

subscribed opcorn:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


> I saw that in London last year. It's like a car-shaped bus. Insane.


 U sure you saw the latest one (i.e. the one pictured above)? At least the one(s?) they shipped to Ireland (the one whose suspension collapsed) was the older version.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

mikegilbert said:


>


 build thread  http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5188491-Non-Stanced-Rabbit 












Almost as aero as this


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

mldouthi said:


> build thread  http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5188491-Non-Stanced-Rabbit


 Love the car! Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Son said:


> U sure you saw the latest one (i.e. the one pictured above)? At least the one(s?) they shipped to Ireland (the one whose suspension collapsed) was the older version.


 I'm probably wrong then Son. I saw this one. It looked freakishly big amongst the euro boxes on the street.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Too bad none of those FD2 CTR clones are actually real FD2 CTRs  

All I got:


----------



## V42 (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Porsche 904 GTS*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Fc3s rx-7*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Look at that lovely 80s wickedness! 










Phunkson: any availability of Andrew Morgan's brilliant 968CS versus Cayman R covershot fir GT Porsche mag?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

WAUOla said:


> Phunkshon: any availability of Andrew Morgan's brilliant 968CS versus Cayman R covershot fir GT Porsche mag?


 Sorry, I've only seen the cover. You could try him at [email protected] to see how generous he is.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

328 Ferrari Engine in a Fiat 500.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


>


 OMG I'm in love.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 206929rr (Oct 5, 2009)

Hollagraphik said:


> Anybody remember where the build thread for this is?
> I used to remember but now I can't find it.


 not sure he has one, ill txt him in the am


----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)

This thread needs more Mercedes Benz. Full hd 1920x1080. ENJOY!


----------



## Rohan P (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## kindofblue59 (Oct 29, 2011)

The Banning 911; sure you've all seen it but I was struck this morning by what a wonderful furious b***ard it is...


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

Peanut Butt said:


> This video is for all the Big City Folk.


 guy picks up folks from MAN and Volvo :laugh: brilliant.


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Think these qualify. Shot early yesterday. :thumbup:
http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=286


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ those wheels looks good in silver finish :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

206929rr said:


> not sure he has one, ill txt him in the am


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

pipipeng2 said:


> ny escorts girls, arrange you new york escort to meet with our professional new york escort. They come from many new york escorts different backgrounds. They are happy and fun to be new york asian escort accompanying with, let our escorts bring you the total enjoyment of new york asian escorts life. Call us now! Let our new york asian escort show you how much fun you can get just being in new york.


get out


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


>


Ha, I didn't see this when I posted this.


pat_ernzen said:


> Think these qualify. Shot early yesterday. :thumbup:
> http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=286


I actually took that rolling shot with another guy's camera. Didn't do any processing on it, though. Just snapped it and gave the camera back to him. Seems to be relatively little editing, though. Just kind of funny.


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

lifesize. made out of K'Nex.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

On that note:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

LindsayLowhan said:


>


Oh. This is what I'd do if I was rich.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Is the grille flipped on that 212? What's going on here?


----------



## uberaudi (Oct 29, 2002)

Vettes said:


>


So.

Much.

Win.



Some Jeepage:


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

VierSpeed said:


>


Any more or higher resolution of this car? I love 355s and LMs...good combination!


----------



## BROsiah (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

What is this? 



Vettes said:


>


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

deucestudios said:


> What is this?


Heresy


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

An early 930 slantnose conversion with wheel fans and a factory lime green interior sporting a loaded roof rack. You don't see those everyday...


----------



## Seventeen (Sep 30, 2009)

Is it summer yet


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

deucestudios said:


> What is this?


Ferrari 340 Competizione. It's a one off car built as a homage to the three 340 Mexicos, which I just discovered was the 9th highest price car ever sold. 









http://luxedb.com/ferrari-340-competizione-a-one-off-beauty/
http://www.autoblog.com/2011/09/21/gwa-spreads-its-wings-to-mexico-with-ferrari-340-competizione-pr/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

gtg with some of the friends


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

yikes, thats hot shizz to you?


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

OptimusGlen said:


> yikes, thats hot shizz to you?


x2, that pic does not belong in this thread


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=287


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)

Ummm, tell me more...


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

GRNWNV said:


> Ummm, tell me more...


At first I was like ಠ_ಠ

But then I saw the GT3 style exhaust and was like :sly:

But then I realized it couldn't possibly have a flat 6 so I went back to ಠ_ಠ and then :facepalm:


----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)

C4 A6 said:


> At first I was like ಠ_ಠ
> 
> But then I saw the GT3 style exhaust and was like :sly:
> 
> But then I realized it couldn't possibly have a flat 6 so I went back to ಠ_ಠ and then :facepalm:


I don't care. 
Lose the white on the wheels (if they are white???), do the usual bolt on's to the 2.0L and I'd happily rock one.


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

GRNWNV said:


> Ummm, tell me more...


I really like it. Is this how the 2012 Convertible Beetle are, or is it custom?


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's all Photoshopped anyway, right?

-------









http://www.desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=285


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

loving this thread:thumbup::beer:


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

slavik19 said:


> loving this thread:thumbup::beer:


Same here but without an interesting perspective the race cars pics are extremely trite. I find myself scrolling through those boaring-same-angle shots quickly to see the non race stuff.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## uberaudi (Oct 29, 2002)

Phunkshon said:


>


proud fat man crossing area


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

who needs a hood.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

I like that Mini.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

vwjoem said:


> mazDUH3


WTF that is retarded for the sake of being retarded


----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)

that mazda made me go ummm? :screwy: then like:thumbdown: the ended in :banghead:


----------



## mbkicks10 (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> WTF that is retarded for the sake of being retarded





bigbumpmike said:


> that mazda made me go ummm? :screwy: then like:thumbdown: the ended in :banghead:


Yeah, I'm not usually vocal about something I don't like... big good lord is that ever a fail.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

That mazda should be in the doing it wrong thread


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

vwjoem said:


>


even the license plate is saying it doesnt like it


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

mbkicks10 said:


>


what did this used to be?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mbkicks10 (Dec 18, 2008)

OptimusGlen said:


> what did this used to be?











There you are!


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

OptimusGlen said:


> what did this used to be?


Looks like a run of the mill 996 with the early GT3 Aero package.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

OptimusGlen said:


> what did this used to be?


Something does look a bit off about it. I think it's a 996 Targa w/ GT3 Aero kit; that explains the "odd" rear-window/c-pillar/rear-fender relationship.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm all for air but that camber is bogus. I can max out my suspension and still only have a few degrees with adjustable control arms. Are you actually extending the lowers?


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 6, 2008)

vwjoem said:


>


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

patrickvr6 said:


>


That is absolutely gorgeous... More info?


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Mange3586 said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous... More info?


http://www.supercars.net/cars/4474.html


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

then 










now


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I just love this awkwardness...and what a nice tune to it.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Fantastic shot Konky.


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


> Fantastic shot Konky.



thanks! 


Here's another one. Got alittle carried away with photoshop though.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Niiiiiiice.


----------



## FoleE (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Love me some good Renaults.

Unspam:


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

Rukh said:


> Something does look a bit off about it. I think it's a 996 Targa w/ GT3 Aero kit; that explains the "odd" rear-window/c-pillar/rear-fender relationship.


BINGO, thats what I felt was wrong about that picture.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## six_banger (Jul 3, 2011)

vwjoem said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't understand why people need to troll this thread :facepalm::thumbdown:


TaaT said:


>


Per rule.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

tragik said:


> I don't understand why people need to troll this thread












rules...


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

six_banger said:


>


Agree 100%.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

Phunkshon said:


> []











I have


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

OptimusGlen said:


> what did this used to be?


 996 with the factory Aero Package that is supposed to look like a GT3. this was a dealer installed option as well as a factory order option. The parts were stupid expensive from Porsche. One of the editors of European Car mag did the conversion on his Porsche and featured it in a 6 part article. I had one in a few months back. sold it for $15k because no one wants early 996 cars due to the engine reputation.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

if I had the money I'd get a 996 and just do the LS swap into


----------



## wisky (Aug 23, 2008)

slomofo. said:


> 996 with the factory Aero Package that is supposed to look like a GT3. this was a dealer installed option as well as a factory order option. The parts were stupid expensive from Porsche. One of the editors of European Car mag did the conversion on his Porsche and featured it in a 6 part article. I had one in a few months back. sold it for $15k because no one wants early 996 cars due to the engine reputation.


I don't usually like early 996's, but the areo kit makes it all better.


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

wisky said:


> I don't usually like early 996's, but the areo kit makes it all better.


It still needs larger wheels with some dish in the rear. the wheels on it are 18" and the aero kit is so aggressive compared to the weenie looking wheels


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Live4HD.com (Feb 15, 2012)

These cars are insane!!


----------



## Live4HD.com (Feb 15, 2012)

*FAVS!*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Live4HD.com (Feb 15, 2012)

That yellow lambo pic is sick!


----------



## Gas_Guzzla (Jan 10, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


>


love that fat ass


----------



## Live4HD.com (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm with you there! Best fat a$$ i've seen today! :banghead::beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

just adding onto your post

wish i could shoot it posed, with no people around



















































others in the back


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

^^^I spy a Gurney Eagle with the westlake V12, that's dope shiz !!!^^^


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Great shots BluMagic.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GTE77 (Sep 2, 2009)

Damn, 70's F1 is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Sexy.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Renault 5 Turbo by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

Renault 5 Turbo by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

normal-sized tyres fitted on RSs? In a Volkswagen? 

















mofo's also on the 500hp range. cool huh?
http://www.dirtykids.com.br/beta/?p=6403


----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Going out on a limb here, but I like these two clips.
Not a big fan of the Rottenform hype though, but the RS4 pulls those off nicely (in my eyes)...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=286


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

RQ1 said:


>


What's with the M badge or sticker on the hood?


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)

only 1 more month to hold out until F1 starts up again. Lets hope this picture tides me over until then.


----------



## thebigmacd (Aug 17, 2004)

Saaboteur said:


> What's with the M badge or sticker on the hood?


It says M Club, it's on the windshield too. They must belong to that club.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

ECS Tuning said:


>


----------



## Haubbs (Mar 13, 2004)

Those Ford GT racer pics are georgeous!

Sans chop



















I love side profiles


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## how much is 5 plus 2 (Mar 19, 2007)

Im sure Ill have more


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


>


im confused. what exactly is this car? looks like a MKI with an audi front end of some sort...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

mike minnillo said:


> im confused. what exactly is this car? looks like a MKI with an audi front end of some sort...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

Haubbs said:


> Sans chop


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Phunkshon said:


>


I know which shop that is. They won't buy from me because I sell to a competitor. Yes, they're children there.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

is that Cobb? If so those guys are about 2 miles from my house.


----------



## how much is 5 plus 2 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Cervical Bruiser (Feb 10, 2012)

MustacheGT said:


> I know which shop that is. They won't buy from me because I sell to a competitor. Yes, they're children there.


I'm guessing it's TopSpeed.


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## badass (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

arethirdytwo said:


> is that Cobb? If so those guys are about 2 miles from my house.


Not Cobb.


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

haubbs said:


> Sans chop


*much better*


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

^ agreed :thumbup:


----------



## Taxidub_3281 (May 5, 2004)




----------



## SchneidyP845 (Jul 2, 2008)

^Perfect. :what:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Phunkshon said:


>


Wrap right?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

KeiCar said:


> Wrap right?


I think it's a Mansory rebody.

Edit: http://www.mansory.com/mansory-range/aston-martin/mansory-cyrus/exterior-design
Still, I don't understand... How do they replace not just the body panels, but also the "frame" with their own CF parts?


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Rohan P (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

How about some wagons?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

Tvr by etmracing666, on Flickr


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Nice shots.


----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, no, maybe so? Wing seems a little overboard for me.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Electioneer said:


> Yes, no, maybe so? Wing seems a little overboard for me.


Lame pshops are a "No," in general.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

and yes...I took these using hipstagram


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I know, it's just a lowly Nissan Versa, but this one is riced out much better than most I see. Almost makes me consider one for a bare-bones commuter car.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Cervical Bruiser (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Phunkshon said:


>




Um..... MOAR?!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

zeewhiz said:


> Um..... MOAR?!


----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)




----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

freedomgli said:


>


i saw this at a nasa event not too long ago, it was a blast to watch:thumbup:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

Still require 








I had to post due to grille/beak similarity 



Phunkshon said:


>


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

That's all there was of that car, sorry!


----------



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

freedomgli said:


>


This guy was at ITR Expo 11 this past year... are these pics before or after? I ask because at Expo he had a BBK and a wing on and in your pic he doesn't have either...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rohan P (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Rohan P said:


>


Getting a ticket from the Poor Taste Police?


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sweet Spyder!










http://www.classicdriver.com/uk/magazine/3300.asp?id=15419


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

that is cool!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

danny_16v said:


> that is cool!!


x2. I posted it a few pages back. Nice creation, not cheap!


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Not sure if this has already been posted, but I just happened across it:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


>


Ahhhhh..... The Porsche 959 turbo has always been my (realistic) dream car!! The Veyron is my ultimate dream car though!! And the aventador is just sex on wheels, how remarkable that car is!!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

Phunkshon, thanks for all the great pics.


----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Ahhhhh..... The Porsche 959 turbo has always been my (realistic) dream car!!


959 a realistic dream car? i'd love to live in your reality


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

The Red Baron said:


> 959 a realistic dream car? i'd love to live in your reality


I guess realistic was the wrong word to use, but that's why I said the Veyron was my ultimate dream car. In my lifetime, I will most more than likely never own either, but I guess I can dream! Haha... I never have even seen a 959 in person, only in pics, posters and videos. So hard to find. Speaking of, anyone know what the price of a 959 would run nowadays?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

Jagarmoire 









oh.. and


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> I never have even seen a 959 in person, only in pics, posters and videos. So hard to find. Speaking of, anyone know what the price of a 959 would run nowadays?


I've seen one in Toronto...since they were never road legal in North America there aren't all that many over here.

I believe they tend to go for $500,000+

and since i've been breaking the rules of the thread...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Phunkshon said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7042/6802524790_7167833d5f_b.jpg[/IG]
> [IMG]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7042/6948658931_8d9c2eed93_b.jpg[/IG]
> [img]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7062/6948552471_52fd172d46_b.jpg


Why is there a traffic signal facing away from the direction of traffic on a one-way street?


----------



## Team Wang (Aug 13, 2006)

MustacheGT said:


> Why is there a traffic signal facing away from the direction of traffic on a one-way street?


It's not a one-way street. 
Photo is in Australia - cars drive on the left - there are 2x lanes of traffic out of shot.


----------



## The_Unit_VW (Sep 18, 2010)

Cervical Bruiser said:


>


I'm in love. LOL


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Brickx3 said:


>


Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

RQ1 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/vluN2.jpg[IMG]
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/viL1k.jpg


Holy crap! 

I love the I6 Hondas:


----------



## UndercoverDub (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*vegas*

Friend and I went to Vegas last October, finally uploaded pictures.
























































This museum place had 3 RS200's, one being an Evolution.

























































































































































































































Sorry some of them are blurry, cell phone pictures. My camera died earlier that day.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

more pics of said cgt preez? ic:ic:


----------



## KeatGLX (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## protzler (Aug 8, 2001)

Keat the Beat said:


>


What's with the helmets and gas masks?


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

protzler said:


> What's with the helmets and gas masks?


Dubbers. Don't even bother asking :facepalm:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

DubNMiatafan said:


> Dubbers. Don't even bother asking :facepalm:


Wouldnt want to inhale those gas fumes..yo.


----------



## PCs & Petroleum (Oct 8, 2007)

First time I saw that photo on a website people were going 'OMG SO SICK. WHATA****INGILLPICTURE LOLOLOL!!!"

I asked "why is that picture cool?" and all I got was "Holy **** man, if you don't get it...you're an idiot"

Picture is stupid. It's epitome of doing something "just because it's cool" to impress others. Doing something of absolutely no value just to get attention. 

Haters Gon' Hate.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

:heart:


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

Cervical Bruiser said:


>


What a beauty!


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

DubNMiatafan said:


> Dubbers. Don't even bother asking :facepalm:


:laugh:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

The Red Baron said:


> I've seen one in Toronto...since they were never road legal in North America there aren't all that many over here.
> 
> I believe they tend to go for $500,000+


Wow I never realized that they went for that much!!! No wonder why I have never seen one running the streets or at the shows, I never knew they werent street legal. Not too mention the only place out of the states that I have been was the Bahamas. Been all over the states, but nowhere outside. I just remember as a kid I always said that I wanted one, even had a few posters of the 959. Just such a sexy Porsche!!!


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Keat the Beat said:


>


Can someone explain this one to me? It kind looks like an MK2 but with MK3 tail lights.... Am I seeing this right or is this an MK3? For some reason, it just doesnt look right but looks bad a$$


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Can someone explain this one to me? It kind looks like an MK2 but with MK3 tail lights.... Am I seeing this right or is this an MK3? For some reason, it just doesnt look right but looks bad a$$


Do you have some sort of eye issues? This does not look like a MK2.


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

B3sat16v said:


> Do you have some sort of eye issues? This does not look like a MK2.


the overall style reminds me of a MKII but clearly it's a III ... pretty slick car but I can see the pixels


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Can someone explain this one to me? It kind looks like an MK2 but with MK3 tail lights.... Am I seeing this right or is this an MK3? For some reason, it just doesnt look right but looks bad a$$


mk3 with black bumpers and trims, custom license plate tub welded into trunklid


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

B3sat16v said:


> Do you have some sort of eye issues? This does not look like a MK2.


Just something about the way the picture is, looks like the body of an MK2 especially at the front fenders... I may have some sort of eye issues with this one lol



CJ318 said:


> the overall style reminds me of a MKII but clearly it's a III ... pretty slick car but I can see the pixels


I agree, very slick car and looks awesome!! 



simon_C said:


> mk3 with black bumpers and trims, custom license plate tub welded into trunklid


Thanks for the clarification :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Keat the Beat said:


> Mine: [stock-looking MKIII Jetta]


Posting your own car in the Hot Shizz thread is a no no.


----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

Phunkshon said:


> M3 on ramps[/QUOTE]
> 
> This is a great shot, love it.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Brickx3 said:


> This is a great shot, love it.


I agree, :thumbup: to the photographer having the foresight to snap it.
Different.


----------



## KeatGLX (Jun 3, 2010)

protzler said:


> What's with the helmets and gas masks?


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## KeatGLX (Jun 3, 2010)

MrMook said:


> Posting your own car in the Hot Shizz thread is a no no.


didnt know (ill edit it to make you happy) and ya it was pretty much stock back then lol


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Not the greatest photo I've ever taken, but a pretty sensational trio.









http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=290


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

protzler said:


> What's with the helmets and gas masks?


The whole VW/German cars and Nazis thing is fun and cool! Duh! 

To not break the rules...








http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=286


----------



## UndercoverDub (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## UndercoverDub (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

ive been on a serious kick all week:heart:


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)

now that is hot unreal but hot


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

czapa10 said:


> now that is hot unreal but hot


damn right!


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

czapa10 said:


> now that is hot unreal but hot


and BLINDINGLY stupid :screwy:

short shorts, tanktop, and high heels on a motorcycle. I cant even begin to comprehend why she thought that was a good idea. :sly:


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

simon_C said:


> and BLINDINGLY stupid :screwy:
> 
> short shorts, tanktop, and high heels on a motorcycle. I cant even begin to comprehend why she thought that was a good idea. :sly:


sexy and reckless? drool.


----------



## KeatGLX (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

MrMook said:


>


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

simon_C said:


> and BLINDINGLY stupid :screwy:
> 
> short shorts, tanktop, and high heels on a motorcycle. I cant even begin to comprehend why she thought that was a good idea. :sly:


Kodak courage? I'm guessing this was a staged photo-op on her BF's bike.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Phunkshon said:


>



Sweet baby jesus! 

I've seen two E24's for sale on my local craigslist... this pic isnt helping the want factor right now, lol.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

zeewhiz said:


> Sweet baby jesus!
> 
> I've seen two E24's for sale on my local craigslist... this pic isnt helping the want factor right now, lol.


I had a couple of E24s a while back. I was even planning on turning one of them into a track monster. But lack of resources and a dose of reality forced me to abandon such plans. Guys like Jose Juan Torres and other E24 racers occasionally make me revisit the idea.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Awesome. I hope his Dad was behind the lens!



TaaT said:


>


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

turbooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


>


Straight 12? 
Any more info?


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)

saron81 said:


> Straight 12?
> Any more info?


More like a v24


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

saron81 said:


> Any more info?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Packard-Bentley


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Cedric_s said:


> More like a v24


"The car also has 24 exhaust pipes, however it only has 12 cylinders"


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

saron81 said:


> Straight 12?
> Any more info?


Think I saw this thing in Top Gear. 20+ liter plane engine; they put it up against a 1M.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

paul_shark said:


> Think I saw this thing in Top Gear. 20+ liter plane engine; they put it up against a 1M.


no that was the Brutus. the one in the pic is an entirely different car.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

simon_C said:


> no that was the Brutus. the one in the pic is an entirely different car.


 They've had several aircraft-engined cars over the years, though I can't recall if that was one of them.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

Electioneer said:


>


REPOST!!1!1!!!

why didnt you check all the previous pictures on this thread!?


lol sorry, all these midterms are killing me and im starting to lose it. god ive spent way too much of my life on this thread :facepalm:


----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Ford Focus RS on Compomotives


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

freedomgli said:


> Ford Focus RS on Compomotives


I always wanted to see a blue or a white one on white 18" rally wheels. 18" is THE asphalt rally size, so I thought the 19s were too big. At least here the 18s are kinda dwarfed by the massive bumpers. :S


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

A drifting Maverick. HOT

















More here: http://www.dirtykids.com.br/beta/?p=6877


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Graeme's Saab 99 Retro Rides*

This car was featured in January 2012 issue of Retro Rides. I need to find the pics that were in the mag they make this car look incredible.


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

My parents neighbor got a GT3 RS at the end of last year.

The car is awesome.


----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

One shot by me, one by a friend.









http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=292









http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=293


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

Think I've probably posted all these individually in this thread but here's a collage anyway..


lambo's by gti_rich, on Flickr


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

RQ1 said:


> Why is that frowned upon ? I would enjoy seeing pictures of other forum members cars, garages, and pictures of them at track events, car shows etc. Just my opinion on the matter and i'm not trying to start an argument...


It's mostly to prevent all the kids from the Mk4 forums and such from invading and posting every time they get new wheels or something. 

I wouldn't mind seeing more of your collection though.  :laugh:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

RQ1 said:


> Why is that frowned upon ?



I don't get it, either.:screwy:


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

barry2952 said:


> I don't get it, either.:screwy:


I agree with the rule. It forces members to stay humble, as someone else needs to see your car as post-worthy. Of course everyone thinks their own car is hot shiz, that's why they own it.


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

Mintyy said:


> I agree with the rule. It forces members to stay humble, as someone else needs to see your car as post-worthy. Of course everyone thinks their own car is hot shiz, that's why they own it.


yeah well in this case it's his dads cars, not his own so I think it's perfectly fine :laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

RQ1 what do you and your dad DO?


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

RQ1 said:


> Non-distructive testing. My father is a ceo for a ndt company.



Wow. Every NDT/MPI inspector I've seen looks like they just crawled out from under a bar stool. Or it could just be the company my employer has contracted with. Sweet gig, though.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/porsche-p904-carrera-boxster-2012-03-08


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## RS-Karl (Jan 22, 2007)

What are those wheels?


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

RS-Karl said:


> What are those wheels?


Rotiform Lhr's I think.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

that wheel looks like a pain to clean... that said, it's awesome


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


>


No way!


----------



## yarchlrl (Nov 18, 2011)

*look up........................................*

oh he11 yeah, im in!!!!!!! +10


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

tragik said:


> No way!


but it was only a concept 

here 
http://eblog.mercedes-benz-passion.com/2009/12/four-cars-rolled-into-one-vario-research-car/


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Roketdriver said:


>


:sly:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Everybody was beside themselves when the Honda S2000 (AP1) came out with a 9k rpm rev limit. I bet they didn't know that Honda had achieved this lofty figure long ago in their little S600 roadster.







Here is 1 of just 5 Honda S600 based Carozzeria Watanabe Griffon made in the 1970s.










Hot S600 / S800 special


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

saron81 said:


> :sly:


It's lukewarm shizz, I just wanted to share what I thought was a cool picture.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=898375


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

Withidlehands said:


> http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=898375


Coolest dad EVAR!














































Power Wheels eat your fuggin heart out!


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

Skip ahead to 1:08. This kid is a bada$$.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Albeezy36 said:


> Skip ahead to 1:08. This kid is a bada$$.


That is awesome!! And he was doing it barefoot...


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

needs to lock those axles!


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

patrickvr6 said:


> http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/porsche-p904-carrera-boxster-2012-03-08



this deserves a repost. oh. my. gosh. :beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Rallysprint Les Corbes 2012*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Angry Mito*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*GTF Racing TVR Sagaris*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Fahrenheit Jetta GLI*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

e420 2jz gte twin turbo manual transmission.

http://mbworld.org/forums/e-class-w210/323174-w210-e420-supra-2jz-gte-swap-sweeet-4.html


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

All pics _I've_ taken at various events:


















































































_*2*_ F-40's in the same weekend!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## garytightpants (Jun 14, 2010)

^^^that golf at 5:30 had some perfect form(dog pissing stance)!!!

(not mine)


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

*Also Gilbert killin' it as always!*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

*Also found a high res one of TCL's very own Barry's cars, hope he doesn't mind. I am sure these are floating around anyways *


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

@ Vettes, Volvos, VW's: 

Do you have a larger pic of the R8 available?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

saron81 said:


> @ Vettes, Volvos, VW's:
> 
> Do you have a larger pic of the R8 available?


 Sorry, my bad, I forgot some people use their 60" Televisions as a computer monitor :laugh:


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7182/6967440923_d1232521c6_b.jpg[/IG][/QUOTE]
> 
> That's the basement lambo! The one the guy made in his basement by hand! Thing's amazing.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

FreeGolf said:


>


 I want one! Ehhh.. Two! Red and Lime Green.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Vettes said:


>


 Patrick Depailler: "Business in the front." 
Ronnie Peterson: "PARTY IN THE BACK!"


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

found all of these while stumbleing today. site has some awesome photos, and actually gives credit to the owners.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

F1 Rally Cross?


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)

can we see more photos of this vehicle


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

Vettes said:


>


 
I had the oppertunity to snap a picture of this car last month... Its in Honolulu right now :beer: 

Look at those tires


----------



## mattdesmond (Jun 13, 2002)

I can be in thread?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Those Alfas are perfectly excuted (OK, the white one should have a more period correct steering wheel).


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Son said:


> Those Alfas are perfectly excuted (OK, the white one should have a more period correct steering wheel).


 Not much is period correct in those interiors... They are gorgeous racing cars, but the restomod thing isn't to everyone's taste.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

so much want in this video


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

BattleRabbit said:


> That's the basement lambo! The one the guy made in his basement by hand! Thing's amazing.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Oh that is awesome! Is there a link to the story behind this car?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Oh that is awesome! Is there a link to the story behind this car?


 maybe this 

http://jalopnik.com/5065896/hand+made-lamborghini-built-in-basement-finally-sees-light-of-day


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


> maybe this
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5065896/hand+made-lamborghini-built-in-basement-finally-sees-light-of-day


 Thanks for the link!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Vettes said:


> *Also found a high res one of TCL's very own Barry's cars, hope he doesn't mind. I am sure these are floating around anyways *


 Thanks for the nod.


----------



## Canadian Hybrid (Jan 14, 2004)

Shot this one today...


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

FreeGolf said:


>


 Its funny that you posted this in the Hot shizz thread because someone posted this in the Doing it Wrong - Its the final countdown thread. I found it kinda ironic because it was about the same time too but 2 different cars...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Exhaust Muncher (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Let me know of these dont show up. 

Ferrari 250 megapost


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

High Res???? 



nickthaskater said:


>


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

That is so hot!


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, the F1 and F40 are amazing machines.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

I love how that Ferrari 250 PF Cabriolet makes the F355 look terrible. :laugh:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


 No thanks, but to each their own.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

This in Quebec. Love that there's a Pepsi truck in the backgorund. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hawk said:


> This in Quebec. Love that there's a Pepsi truck in the backgorund. :laugh:


 I've always wondered... how fast do these things go in the 1/4 mile?


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

saron81 said:


> I've always wondered... how fast do these things go in the 1/4 mile?


 All the torque in the world, still runs 15"s :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cervical Bruiser (Feb 10, 2012)

hope it isnt a rozap


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

:thumbup: Would hit, three times.


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

just some randoms


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

C4 A6 said:


>


 hmmm i love orange peel on a 100k car:laugh:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Mk6 Golf Rotiform BLQ*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mathdiesel (Sep 13, 2005)

saron81 said:


> I've always wondered... how fast do these things go in the 1/4 mile?


Not a 1/4 mile but here's an idea of how fast they are. Notice that it is uphill too.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

Mathdiesel said:


> Not a 1/4 mile but here's an idea of how fast they are. Notice that it is uphill too.



omg wtf cough cough cough whats wrong with my lungs? i cant breathe anymore

.....yea......epa emissions bull**** my ass
gtfo


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Mathdiesel said:


> Not a 1/4 mile but here's an idea of how fast they are. Notice that it is uphill too.


Oh the truck rodeo, what a **** show that is! 

As per rules


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

04 is a beast.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Mathdiesel said:


> Not a 1/4 mile but here's an idea of how fast they are. Notice that it is uphill too.


That is kinda awesome, wish that horrible song wasnt playing and you could just hear the boost.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

only 400 Euros


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Vettes said:


> Oh the truck rodeo, what a **** show that is!
> 
> As per rules


What kind of car is the black one?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> What kind of car is the black one?


http://www.new-stratos.com/en/

Edit: Basically this loaded German Lancia Stratos fan/owner/racer wanted a modern version of the Stratos. The car was engineered by Pininfarina using a Ferrari 430 as the basis for the project. They're going to make some more of them for other wealthy buyers.


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> What kind of car is the black one?


2010 Pininfarina designed Lancia Stratos. It was based on a mid engined Ferrari, a 360 or 430 I think

Got beat by a few minutes

















Different car made by Fenomenon


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Son said:


> http://www.new-stratos.com/en/
> 
> Edit: Basically this loaded German Lancia Stratos fan/owner/racer wanted a modern version of the Stratos. The car was engineered by Pininfarina using a Ferrari 430 as the basis for the project. They're going to make some more of them for other wealthy buyers.





Vettes said:


> 2010 Pininfarina designed Lancia Stratos. It was based on a mid engined Ferrari, a 360 or 430 I think


Thanks for the responses, that is an awesome looking car!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


>


Nice, subtle colors on that GT2 RS. But funny how it actually makes do with fewer tailpipes than the C4S there in the background and has even smaller tailpipes than the regular Carrera.


----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

My 80+ y/o Grandmother driving my uncles 500+ hp Cobra.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

From friday night session.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

WAUOla said:


> From friday night session.


:thumbup:


----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

and those truck are crazy

stupid people standing that close to the action, i can see one spinning out and taking half them out:screwy:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Glad I wasn't the only one! All that would take is a steer tire to go and then it's hamburger time.



Kjheidlebaugh said:


> and those truck are crazy
> 
> stupid people standing that close to the action, i can see one spinning out and taking half them out:screwy:


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

RQ1 said:


>


I'm just really wondering what could have happened to that Audi sign? Ejection seat gone horizontal? Stray motorcycle side car? Good ol' boys with a shotgun? Some new subtle underground marketing ploy by BMW? What?


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Lethbridge_man said:


> I'm just really wondering what could have happened to that Audi sign? Ejection seat gone horizontal? Stray motorcycle side car? Good ol' boys with a shotgun? Some new subtle underground marketing ploy by BMW? What?


I noticed that, too :laugh:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Phunkshon said:


>


991 may be technically superior, but the 993 looks so much meaner. Long live the 993.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

freedomgli said:


>


Where is the wallpaper sized version?!?! :banghead:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Kjheidlebaugh said:


> stupid people standing that close to the action, i can see one spinning out and taking half them out:screwy:


Ummm..... no. Those trucks go wherever you steer them. Generally speaking, they don't "spin out" on dry pavement like a 1500hp Toyota Supra might. On wet pavement with bald rear tires running bobtail it is possible to "spin out" but those are not the conditions present here.



arethirdytwo said:


> All that would take is a steer tire to go and then it's hamburger time.


Chances are slim to none that would happen. All those vehicles competing have been thoroughly inspected for any safety/maintenance issues prior to competing. While an explosive tire "blow out" (or tire disablement as it's more accurately known) is very startling to bystanders, trucks are not supposed to dangerously lose control when this happens. We see tire remnants along the shoulder of roads all the time — but we do not see trucks veering wildly, smashing into other objects and causing death and destruction every time a tire fails.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

nickthaskater said:


>


any more on this camaro?


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

pretty sure thats the new gt3 camaro


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

Lethbridge_man said:


> I'm just really wondering what could have happened to that Audi sign? Ejection seat gone horizontal? Stray motorcycle side car? Good ol' boys with a shotgun? Some new subtle underground marketing ploy by BMW? What?


Wheel or other debris from accident that plowed through that portion of the sign only?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

Dieselstation said:


> just some randoms



Whuuuut??


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

The only "hot shizz" you've posted in the past 2 posts was that Aventador.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

C4 A6 said:


> The only "hot shizz" you've posted in the past 2 posts was that Aventador.


me ? and posted porsches should be hot ? nope


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

C4 A6 said:


> The only "hot shizz" you've posted in the past 2 posts was that Aventador


The only picture I saved was the Mk2. So you might want to turn in your style police badge.


----------



## Haubbs (Mar 13, 2004)

Dieselstation said:


> just some randoms


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

weenerdog3443 said:


> any more on this camaro?


http://www.katechengines.com/motor-sports/racing-engines/fia-chevrolet-camaro-gt3/


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

Man I love super cars in the rain, something just works about it. Started a whole thread about it, but it never took off.

http://forums.triplezoom.com/showthread.php?4725071-Show-me-supercars-in-the-rain


----------



## A3VWGOLF (Jun 29, 2001)

Haubbs said:


>



It's an NSX engined crx. And I'm warning you, google search at your own risk because the rest of it is horrid


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

A3VWGOLF said:


> It's an NSX engined crx. And I'm warning you, google search at your own risk because the rest of it is horrid












I think I just died a little inside.


----------



## Haubbs (Mar 13, 2004)

^ Gross.

I'll take responsibility for that happening


----------



## garytightpants (Jun 14, 2010)

i was REALLY hoping it was in a "normal" looking crx, but instead its in a spaceship :thumbdown:
the build thread http://www.mahdavimotorsports.com/images/crnsx/crnsx.htm


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

garytightpants said:


> Spaceship CRX thing


Dammit!


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

garytightpants said:


> i was REALLY hoping it was in a "normal" looking crx, but instead its in a spaceship :thumbdown:
> the build thread http://www.mahdavimotorsports.com/images/crnsx/crnsx.htm


what a boner killer :laugh:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Waiting for someone to bitch about it having stance :banghead::laugh:



weenerdog3443 said:


> any more on this camaro?


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

garytightpants said:


> i was REALLY hoping it was in a "normal" looking crx, but instead its in a spaceship :thumbdown:
> the build thread http://www.mahdavimotorsports.com/images/crnsx/crnsx.htm


Well I mean if you have the money, just do the swap and keep the outside the same (if possible, which I'm sure it is.)


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

1 of 33 built 599xx. For sale in newport beach cali. Never raced...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

^IB4 The Hate!

I love that pic! :heart: :beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

RQ1 said:


> roti doggy


like a boss


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe you guys have seen or heard this car before (possibly even posted on here before) but mother of god, it is possibly the best sounding car i've ever heard...in the world. E92 M3 V8 ITBs with Aquamist water-methanol injection system. Anyhow, enjoi.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

WOW


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

i saw that exact enzo today.... weird.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

RQ1 said:


> WOW



High res?? That's sick.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Reminds me of the Renault? Video showing the fuel being misted into the velocity stacks.



worth_fixing said:


> Maybe you guys have seen or heard this car before (possibly even posted on here before) but mother of god, it is possibly the best sounding car i've ever heard...in the world. E92 M3 V8 ITBs with Aquamist water-methanol injection system. Anyhow, enjoi.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

OptimusGlen said:


> High res?? That's sick.


I don't have a high res, sorry


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Reminds me of the Renault? Video showing the fuel being misted into the velocity stacks.


is that even the fuel? I thought it was the water\meth.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

The video above is water/meth the F1 video is I think the fuel. Basically it mists into the velocity stack just like above but I am almost sure it's fuel. Does this allow for higher compression in a NA car? The water/meth that is.




ncbrock said:


> is that even the fuel? I thought it was the water\meth.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> The video above is water/meth the F1 video is I think the fuel. Basically it mists into the velocity stack just like above but I am almost sure it's fuel. Does this allow for higher compression in a NA car? The water/meth that is.


used to cool the compression chambers to allow for a higher compression ratio. cool stuff.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_injection_(engines)


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Cervical Bruiser (Feb 10, 2012)

@AndrewDaniels:

Moar? Transverse mounted rad?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)




----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Vettes said:


>


A proper gentleman's living room!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


Oh shizz!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

C4 A6 said:


> Oh shizz!


Now that's what you call driving "flat out!"


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

That is the sexiest 02spec NA2 I've ever seen, but his rotors are spinning the wrong way


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

more http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1815600


----------



## Cervical Bruiser (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


Confirmed P-chop.... just sayin.

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/03/28/shelby-caught-photoshopping-drama-into-press-images/

Still a badass car though.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

damn  but i like it..


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Must-post of the day:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Vettes said:


>


 This is perfect!  :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Boxster with a boxer (Subaru EJ255) Not crazy about the huge roof scoop but its functional. 



































Dat ass.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>


 :beer:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

What's the purpose of that double-caliper set up? Or is one for the e-brake?


----------



## Bains (Feb 22, 2006)

that doesn't look like a real dual caliper to me, I'd assume e-brake


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Bains said:


> that doesn't look like a real dual caliper to me, I'd assume e-brake


 :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Great picture, which site did you find it on?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


> /\ Great picture, which site did you find it on?


 :thumbup: http://www.zercustoms.com/photos/HPA-Cannonball-Volkswagen-Beetle.html


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Phunkshon said:


> /\ Great picture, which site did you find it on?





TaaT said:


> :thumbup: http://www.zercustoms.com/photos/HPA-Cannonball-Volkswagen-Beetle.html


 Poor guy, didn't get the joke. 

TaaT, if you hotlink from that site, they slap watermarks all over the image.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ Now I see, goddamit site:banghead: 

fixed :thumbup:


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry Taat.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## noznab (Nov 11, 2005)

^^^...Lower it..?


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Using the victims's Interlock tiles is just insult to injury.


----------



## In 4 Bagels Left Hungry (Apr 3, 2012)

Mintyy said:


> Using the victims's Interlock tiles is just insult to injury.


 Good eye


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Mintyy said:


> Using the victims's Interlock tiles is just insult to injury.


 Well we know where those MB wheels will end up


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sonic303 said:


>


 What is that? 997 [what] with a body kit? Looks so long from that angle.


----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)

C4 A6 said:


> Looks so long from that angle.


 That's what she said?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

C4 A6 said:


> What is that? 997 [what] with a body kit? Looks so long from that angle.


 It's a 996. And it looks like the Techart GT kit.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sonic303 said:


>


 Who makes that body kit? Looks stunning!  :heart::heart:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Buickboy92 said:


> Who makes that body kit? Looks stunning!  :heart::heart:


 Looks like a Brabus job to me.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

LINDA123a said:


> lol


 Another spammer that posts this ****. :banghead: Reported.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

RQ1 said:


>


 that looks like all of the most terrifying cars to take around vir


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

AHFlynn said:


> that looks like all of the most terrifying cars to take around vir


 Maybe in the passenger seat


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


>


Right-click save as. :thumbup:

I love 55 Chevys.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Skizzle1111 (Oct 21, 2001)




----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

Not fancy, multi-hundred thousand dollar exotics, but I post these because I had the opportunity to be part of the build on all these cars. All built by my brother and I at Empire Custom Automotive, hope you enjoy :thumbup:
















89 fox body drag car








89 fox body engine ([email protected] all motor)

































































































:beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


ill bet those wheels ended up on a GTI with racelands


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## fastjettavrt (Oct 15, 2007)

amazing paint job


----------



## Yamasho (May 5, 2011)

BMW Rat Rod


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## jason_kendall (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 20, 2008)

fastjettavrt said:


> amazing paint job


Is that Clarkson? 

Hilarious :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

xhxxkxxdx said:


> ill bet those wheels ended up on a GTI with racelands



Wasn't that an HRE ad or something? Not saying you're not right..


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

MY HOT SHIZ!


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

These classics are more my speed^^^^. But my brother lives in Texas and came across these guys somewhere blowing doors off of people. Did a quick Google, and came up with this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Suutama52Ts


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Not surprised. Seems like TX and GA are blowing up with these built super cars. Driving anywhere around Austin, Dallas, Houston, SA at night you are bound to see this stuff. 



Brake Weight said:


> These classics are more my speed^^^^. But my brother lives in Texas and came across these guys somewhere blowing doors off of people. Did a quick Google, and came up with this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Suutama52Ts


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

since we're on page 333....


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Local car from my area :beer:


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

unimpressive street drift is pretty lame


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

A1pocketrocket said:


> unimpressive street drift is pretty lame


 He was having some fun making a u-turn... Some people on this forum are lame :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> Not surprised. Seems like TX and GA are blowing up with these built super cars. Driving anywhere around Austin, Dallas, Houston, SA at night you are bound to see this stuff.


 My brother is in Austin, too. 

:beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## UndercoverDub (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cervical Bruiser (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## jakewolf (Aug 24, 2010)

[/URL]


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Phunkshon said:


>


 ENDLESS Brakes sticker but Brembo brakes...?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

C4 A6 said:


> ENDLESS Brakes sticker but Brembo brakes...?


 Endless pads and Brembo calipers perhaps?


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

C4 A6 said:


> ENDLESS Brakes sticker but Brembo brakes...?





MustacheGT said:


> Endless pads and Brembo calipers perhaps?


 Glad I wasn't the only one to notice that. 

Could also be endless rotors.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

MustacheGT said:


> Endless pads and Brembo calipers perhaps?


 I think you're right. Those aren't any Endless rotors I've ever seen before.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

C4 A6 said:


> ENDLESS Brakes sticker but Brembo brakes...?


 Could be the above situations, or also could be a sponsorship where using the parts is not required (sponsor just wants their name on the car). While a different level of racing completely, the AST Solo contingency, for example, doesn't require that you have AST shocks. I think a lot of sponsorships from oil and gas companies similarly let the team run whatever they want and just want their name on the car :thumbup:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

BTM said:


> I think a lot of sponsorships from oil and gas companies similarly let the team run whatever they want and just want their name on the car :thumbup:


 I get that, it's not like you can tell anyway. But with brakes, wouldn't Brembo be like "WTF man?"


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

jakewolf said:


> [/URL]


 

Chris has a really nice car. Much better in person


----------



## bigdreamssmallwallet (Jan 22, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


 Ruined


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

bigdreamssmallwallet said:


> Ruined


 I'm not even close to being a fan of "stance" but that M3 is


----------



## Skizzle1111 (Oct 21, 2001)

Phunkshon said:


>


 Did they copy one side of the background to the other side?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Skizzle1111 said:


> Did they copy one side of the background to the other side?


 Most definitely.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

MrMook said:


> Most definitely.


 that or he has matching cars :laugh: 

good catch. 

edit: also not to mention the foreground. whats going on in this picture?


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

MrMook said:


> Most definitely.


 -edit- I thought you guys were talking about the zebra effect on the car, which is not symmetrical. "Background" is terminology from some 3D modelling packages that dictate what reflections appear on surfaces and which they undoubtedly used to generate the effect for the Veyron. Using a high-contrast ambient background (zebra) is actually an analysis command to find errors in surfaces, which makes me think this is a pretty silly special edition as it is a common step in making many 3D models. 

It is subtly different: 










Seeing as all you need is a model of the body of a car to get the projections of the zebra ambience, this could be a new trend...


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

Mintyy said:


> -edit- I thought you guys were talking about the zebra effect on the car, which is not symmetrical. "Background" is terminology from some 3D modelling packages that dictate what reflections appear on surfaces and which they undoubtedly used to generate the effect for the Veyron. Using a high-contrast ambient background (zebra) is actually an analysis command to find errors in surfaces, which makes me think this is a pretty silly special edition as it is a common step in making many 3D models.


 holy crap. i didnt even realize that the car was striped, my eye just thought it was an effect of the light. 

good catch


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

AHFlynn said:


> holy crap. i didnt even realize that the car was striped, my eye just thought it was an effect of the light.
> 
> good catch


 The stripes were added to give that illusion.


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

C4 A6 said:


> I get that, it's not like you can tell anyway. But with brakes, wouldn't Brembo be like "WTF man?"


 LOL...you'd think but who knows...funny anecdote - when Continental became the title sponsor for the Grand-Am sanctioned Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge they didn't have a compound ready. For the first races (may have even been the whole season, my knowledge isn't that intimate) they ran on Hoosier tires with "Continental" painted on the sidewalls :laugh:


----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

awsome s40. any more? bay shots?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

BTM said:


> LOL...you'd think but who knows...funny anecdote - when Continental became the title sponsor for the Grand-Am sanctioned Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge they didn't have a compound ready. For the first races (may have even been the whole season, my knowledge isn't that intimate) they ran on Hoosier tires with "Continental" painted on the sidewalls :laugh:


 It's the same for sports like hockey where advertisement on players is key. It would be analogous to Bauer painting their Vapor APX graphic on an Easton Synergy stick used by a player that's sponsored by them.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Cervical Bruiser (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

That Oval is to die for. The Porsche in white is killing me though, the bolt on wide body is starting to get old for me.


----------



## WeeTony (Jun 21, 2010)

can someone please explain external gauges?? or am i looking at that wrong?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> That Oval is to die for. The Porsche in white is killing me though, the bolt on wide body is starting to get old for me.


 You do know that's a *factory* GT2, right? :sly:


----------



## E34M50 (Sep 11, 2010)

Cervical Bruiser said:


>


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Not at all to be honest. I understand why, especially in that car. The plastic is cheaper, easier to replace then metal fenders, especially "fixed" items. Makes sense. 

Still not a fan huge fan though, I suppose it is because I will just never track my cars. Meaning I would get sick of having parts externally bolted to the car. I'd prefer a standard 993 Turbo over the GT2, or a later model GT2 with "fixed" body panels, still would take the 993 turbo over them all. 

Sorry off topic, thanks for the eye opening though. 



mikegilbert said:


> You do know that's a *factory* GT2, right? :sly:


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)

Mintyy said:


> Alfa


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

*Hwy129 last weekend*


----------



## Cervical Bruiser (Feb 10, 2012)

E34M50 said:


>


 Haha! Touche!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

2 Eleven


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## EuroOEM (Sep 18, 2006)

hope not a rozap. if so, sorry.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## jakewolf (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

RQ1 said:


>


 real deal or a brock? 

guy who owns my storage place has a brock...cant wait for it to come back from the shop 

it got flooded out in the northeast flooding a few years ago


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

ForVWLife said:


> real deal or a brock?
> 
> guy who owns my storage place has a brock...cant wait for it to come back from the shop
> 
> it got flooded out in the northeast flooding a few years ago


 Honestly i'm not sure. It's hard to tell just by looking at those pictures if it's the real deal or not.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

ForVWLife said:


> real deal or a brock?
> 
> guy who owns my storage place has a brock...cant wait for it to come back from the shop
> 
> it got flooded out in the northeast flooding a few years ago


 It's fake. Real ones do not have reversing lights.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

I saw a black '08 CLS 350 today with an interior exactly like this. 








I couldn't stop drooling. It had over 100kkm on the clock, too, but I couldn't tell it apart from a new one except for some slight discoloring on the seats.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Before: 









Stripping down: 




































































































New wheels which cost $185k 

























Painting: 














































































































Finished:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Awesome! 

Best pics i've seen in awhile :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


>


 For a supposedly high-end mod job and expensive car, I would expect they would at least remove the tires before painting. :facepalm:


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr K said:


> For a supposedly high-end mod job and expensive car, I would expect they would at least remove the tires before painting. :facepalm:


 I noticed that too, along with the supposed "185k" price for the wheels.


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

Mr K said:


> For a supposedly high-end mod job and expensive car, I would expect they would at least remove the tires before painting. :facepalm:


 that is actually kind of funny. :laugh:


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

tragik said:


> that is actually kind of funny. :laugh:


 That is funny...and pretty hack for such a high-end project. That whole car (re-style) is a $1.5M mistake, IMO.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

wow I like the Veyron better before.... i wonder how much they charged for the headlight tint :laugh:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Mr K said:


> For a supposedly high-end mod job and expensive car, I would expect they would at least remove the tires before painting. :facepalm:


 This is just a theory, but I've understood that you can't just go to your local tire shop and order tires for a Veyron. Instead you need to have the tires changed at the factory. That makes me think, that the tires might require special tools to be removed and mounted. Could that be the reason behind them not removing the tires before painting?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Son said:


> This is just a theory, but I've understood that you can't just go to your local tire shop and order tires for a Veyron. Instead you need to have the tires changed at the factory. That makes me think, that the tires might require special tools to be removed and mounted. Could that be the reason behind them not removing the tires before painting?


 can be, or what when they break a tire, i think they are very expensive and you find them not everywhere..


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

Mr K said:


> For a supposedly high-end mod job and expensive car, I would expect they would at least remove the tires before painting. :facepalm:


 No can do. Tires are sealed to the wheel.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Lotus Exige R-GT*


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

Mr K said:


> For a supposedly high-end mod job and expensive car, I would expect they would at least remove the tires before painting. :facepalm:


 Common sense dictates that would be correct but in actuality, it's easier to paint with the tires on because when you re-mount those tires (especially that low of profile) you run the risk of scuffing the paint on the wheel. some may say to powder coat them, but the factory doesn't do it and I've had plenty of chipped powder coated wheels as well as painted. the sad reality is, this guy will probably curb scuff them at some point anyway. as in this case, as someone else mentioned, these are Michelin Pax, IIRC, which are sealed to the wheel.


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

I guess this is as good as time as any to ask: 

How do you seal a tire to a wheel?


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

tragik said:


> I guess this is as good as time as any to ask:
> 
> How do you seal a tire to a wheel?


 









The "bead assembly" in this picture stretches slightly to fit into an area around the inner circumference of the rim. Done properly, a tire can be dismounted and remounted without damage done to the wheel or tire. 

For that Veyron wheel, it's a darn shame they didn't dismount properly, especially since it likely would have cost peanuts compared to other things they were doing. And then to top it off, they didn't even try to hide that they did that.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

tragik said:


> I guess this is as good as time as any to ask:
> 
> How do you seal a tire to a wheel?


----------



## Dizy (Mar 4, 2008)

They weren't painting the whole wheel, just the face of it. Not much point in dismounting the tire when they did a good job of masking....tires like that are a bear to mount, and not cheap if you mess up a bead for sure. So yeah, really no reason to dismount. 

Good lord, that video above is one of the nicest tire machines/mounting methods I've ever seen.....though thats a Michelin PAX run-flat (which I don't think the Bugatti is equipped with) so its a little different than the usual. That thing makes a Coats machine look like a very big POS.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


>


 wow thats pretty involved


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

tragik said:


> I guess this is as good as time as any to ask:
> 
> How do you seal a tire to a wheel?


 No clue and I might have misunderstood what I've read about them, but according to Car and Driver's road test, if you get new tires you'll have to send the wheels back to France to get them mounted. There's a guy on another forum who got a set of newer Veyron wheels for his car and I'm pretty sure he had to buy them with the tires already mounted because of the setup. Some special procedure to hold up to 250mph runs I guess. You could probably do it at your local quickie lube, but I'm not sure I'd want to. 

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/bugatti-veyron-164-road-test 

Should probably post pics while I'm in here. Been wanting one of these lately.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

Local dyno day yesterday


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

AdrockMK2 said:


> That is funny...and pretty hack for such a high-end project. That whole car (re-style) is a $1.5M mistake, IMO.


 ..I am guessing only the centers where painted. On one pic looks like the put lip was done black..but in the finished pic the lip is polished. I dont see anything wrong here. 


ANd that video is nuts


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140745480398+&viewitem=


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

Nigel Petrie's tube frame drift Hilux. 


























more on his blog 
http://engineeredtoslide.com/2012/04/ets-drift-ute-the-tunnel-is-getting-lighter/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

snow blind said:


> Tube frame drift Hilux.


 leenk to bilt thred. 









GOOBY PLS.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Local car from my area :beer: 










































:thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## jestoy7 (Sep 26, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

jestoy7 said:


> :beer:


 WOW! Please tell me more about this beautiful creation!!  :heart:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Exhaust Muncher (Jan 31, 2012)

ForVWLife said:


> wow thats pretty involved


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

There are a billion interior shots of that veyron as well- I'll look for the build thread.


----------



## Exhaust Muncher (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Exhaust Muncher (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Zdriver (May 17, 2006)

jestoy7 said:


> :beer:


Quality photoshop


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

3-piece version of our RML Snowflake


----------



## Johlsson (Jun 22, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> 3-piece version of our RML Snowflake


Holy... what sizes are those being made in?! :thumbup:


----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> 3-piece version of our RML Snowflake


These most definitively belong in this thread, I only hope one day my A1 will be graced with these wheels.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Cool. Love the Scirocco centres. Seen someone do that with Pirelli P wheels once too. :thumbup:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> 3-piece version of our RML Snowflake


Why those are rather beautiful. Any pics of that wheel on a car?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Johlsson said:


> Holy... what sizes are those being made in?! :thumbup:


Pretty much any size from 15" to 20"



Phunkshon said:


> /\ Cool. Love the Scirocco centres. Seen someone do that with Pirelli P wheels once too. :thumbup:


These centers are actually machined from 6061 forgings :beer:



KeiCar said:


> Why those are rather beautiful. Any pics of that wheel on a car?


Not yet. Our customer isn't ready for a reveal quite yet


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> These centers are actually machined from 6061 forgings :beer:


Cool. Looks like the same the design. Nice twist on some classics either way. :thumbup:

P-Slot themed split rims:









Brad, how about something based on the ATS Classic? Would look great on earlier cars.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## koolaidvr6 (Oct 9, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


>




I know that the delta S4's combined super and turbo chargers but the whine of the supercharger seems to be more profound on the third car. Possibly a stupid question but why is this?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## babydriver (May 6, 2012)

koolaidvr6 said:


> I know that the delta S4's combined super and turbo chargers but the whine of the supercharger seems to be more profound on the third car. Possibly a stupid question but why is this?


that was straight cut gear whine from the transmission, not the supercharger (pretty sure)


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Sick RAZR


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

babydriver said:


> that was straight cut gear whine from the transmission, not the supercharger (pretty sure)


Good point. I always thought it was from the supercharger. It would make sense that it sounds differently from the other two Lancias because Bruno's always trying things out on his car. The red one belongs to him too but he rents it; the white one w/o the Martini Racing stripes is his "baby". I'm gonna ask him next year at the Eschdorf Hill Race.

To stay in theme with Lancia:

The S4'splanned successor, the Lancia ECV1, is alive and well. Don't expect too much, the S4 was way louder and in some ways looked more aggressive; and as this is the only ECV1 they are holding back a bit. Anyways, it's nice to see it move under its own power 25 years later.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Mega Opel Manta post*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

7up747 said:


>


you forgot the manta from the movie


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Zenvo st-1 (Danish super car)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Prev. gen. SEAT Ibiza AC vents there turned 90 degrees and with new knobs!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

7up747 said:


>


Nice Porsche gauges


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

C4 A6 said:


> Nice Porsche gauges


Nice GM truck signal stalk. :laugh:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

in honor of carroll shelby's death:


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

I tell you, these guys ruin their cars just to have the craziest car at Wörthersee and then suffer the rest of the year driving a car that once was drivable.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

Son said:


> I tell you, these guys ruin their cars just to have the craziest car at Wörthersee and then suffer the rest of the year driving a car that once was drivable.



Relax friend, no need to have your jimmies rustled.


----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

Phunkshon said:


>


More info or pics of this aero trunk? I see fans, hoping for a Chaparral 2J-style suction thing


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

That's all there was, sorry.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Hez10 (Mar 20, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


>


I want one of these so bad. Such class.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)

Man! This thread is always







awesome! One of the top 5 greatest threads of all time IMO. Closer to 1 than 5.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Green Goblin!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

initiation said:


> More info or pics of this aero trunk? I see fans, hoping for a Chaparral 2J-style suction thing


The website of the firm that built the car is emblazoned all over the car.

http://www.svaimports.com/time-attack-evo-build/

Like many turbocharged time attack cars, this one uses a huge FMIC that precludes the use of a front mounted radiator due to packaging and cooler efficiency. Also, moving to a rear mounted radiator offers the advantage of improved weight distribution and increased coolant capacity.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Spyker from west chester cars and coffee this morning. First time i've ever seen one in person. Sounded good too.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## e30_miata_lowerit (Dec 12, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


Any more shots of this? Looks absolutely perfect from this angle.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Die den Deutsch lesen, verstehen der Spass! :thumbup:


----------



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

e30_miata_lowerit said:


> Any more shots of this? Looks absolutely perfect from this angle.


no, found only that..


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ZAMIRZ (Jul 17, 2005)

e30_miata_lowerit said:


> Any more shots of this? Looks absolutely perfect from this angle.


I worked on this car...Although the bodywork is pretty damn nice, it's got racecar attention to detail throughout the rest of the car.




























The car was featured in Excellence Magazine too.

http://www.excellence-mag.com/issues/187/articles/911-shape-shifter


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*matte white vinyl wrap BMW 545i E60*

Before









After


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I dunno about that one... The only thing that throws it for me is I just don't think a woman that small in flip flops could shift the bike, hell it wore holes in the toes of my regular shoes when I had a bike for 6 months. Sexxy though. My guess is he had her hop on the bike for a pic or something, why the weird angle?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

TaaT said:


> [IG]http://kepfeltoltes.hu/120516/542488_426757587342310_100000242177450_1556443_276022147_n_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg[/IMG]



Thats not hot. Thats ****ing stupid. 

What a squid.

Good luck with her skingraft goals in 2012.


----------



## uberaudi (Oct 29, 2002)

SebTheDJ said:


> Thats not hot. Thats ****ing stupid.
> 
> What a squid.
> 
> Good luck with her skingraft goals in 2012.


Agreed. I just rode through PA over the weekend and there are people there who ride with no helmets. I just... can't wrap my head around that. Then again, I'm a bit of a gear nazi


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

uberaudi said:


> Agreed. I just rode through PA over the weekend and there are people there who ride with no helmets. I just... can't wrap my head around that. Then again, I'm a bit of a gear nazi


Yeah, there is no helmet law in PA. Regardless of it, I would still wear it. Even a 5-10mph fall might result in permanent brain damage or death. I recall reading a story where people were protesting against changing the no helmet law and one of them actually died...FROM A HEAD INJURY cause he wasn't wearing a helmet.

Darwin awards at its best


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

arethirdytwo said:


> I dunno about that one... The only thing that throws it for me is I just don't think a woman that small in flip flops could shift the bike, hell it wore holes in the toes of my regular shoes when I had a bike for 6 months. Sexxy though. My guess is he had her hop on the bike for a pic or something, why the weird angle?





SebTheDJ said:


> Thats not hot. Thats ****ing stupid.
> 
> What a squid.
> 
> Good luck with her skingraft goals in 2012.




















The lameness of ppl in this forum never ceases to amaze me


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

SebTheDJ said:


> Thats not hot. Thats ****ing stupid.
> 
> What a squid.
> 
> Good luck with her skingraft goals in 2012.


This. Some people's ideas of "riding gear" never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

SebTheDJ said:


> Thats not hot. Thats ****ing stupid.
> 
> What a squid.
> 
> Good luck with her skingraft goals in 2012.


:thumbup::thumbup:
People like this deserve to experience sliding down the road at 70mph without the bike.:facepalm:


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Do you "always in the righteous posters" really think that chick was riding around like that :banghead: :facepalm:


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> Do you "always in the righteous posters" really think that chick was riding around like that :banghead: :facepalm:


I have seen people do it. 
It is not a shock anymore, just wish more would sign up to be organ donors so when they end up scattered over a 1/4 mile of road way they at least would have provided a miniscule amount of good to the world.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> Do you "always in the righteous posters" really think that chick was riding around like that :banghead: :facepalm:


 Yup. I have personally seen **** like that. You forget, most of the public is outright stupid.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Agreed about the gear, but when it comes down to brass tacks, her legs ALONE qualify for the hot shizz thread. Just sayin.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

A Cayman S modded with taste. It looks so right lowered like that.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

zeewhiz said:


> Agreed about the gear, but when it comes down to brass tacks, her legs ALONE qualify for the hot shizz thread. Just sayin.


:sly:
And the fact that she seems idiotic enough to attempt to ride in that attire would automatically disqualify her for any kind of 'hot' anything thread, unless it was hot road kill.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)




----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

RQ1 said:


>


sweet lawd! Is that really what a CGT looks like without the body? I think it's a lot more attractive like that! 

Any more shots of this one?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

vortexblue said:


> sweet lawd! Is that really what a CGT looks like without the body? I think it's a lot more attractive like that!
> 
> Any more shots of this one?


Yep that's what it looks like! That's all the pics i have, sorry.


----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Electioneer said:


>


I love helicam shots and slowed down videos like this! If the demand here wasn't covered with the few existing companies, I'd want to start a company that'd do everything from the actual filming to editing.


----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)

Son said:


> I love helicam shots and slowed down videos like this! If the demand here wasn't covered with the few existing companies, I'd want to start a company that'd do everything from the actual filming to editing.


Yea I love those too. It is surprisingly smooth. Music is perfect too.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> Do you "always in the righteous posters" really think that chick was riding around like that :banghead: :facepalm:


yes i see it all the time i see bros on ninja's with shorts and sneakers 

i laugh at them


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

Son said:


> I love helicam shots and slowed down videos like this! If the demand here wasn't covered with the few existing companies, I'd want to start a company that'd do everything from the actual filming to editing.


Yeah those two gay guys look like they're having as much fun as they can with their clothes on.


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Electioneer said:


>


I approve of the S&M sticker :thumbup: :heart:


----------



## i.want.a.dub (May 14, 2011)

Electioneer said:


> Yea I love those too. It is surprisingly smooth. Music is perfect too.


wtf is that? more pics?


as per thread rules.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)

> Adam144
> 
> Yeah those two gay guys look like they're having as much fun as they can with their clothes on.


sounds like someone's got a stick up their arse


----------



## sireck (Aug 26, 2011)

Electioneer said:


> Yea I love those too. It is surprisingly smooth. Music is perfect too.


This is a BMW Spicup :laugh: it was just a prototype


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

i


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

Ive been drooling over this lately, I'm sure there's a pic in here somewhere, but I don't care.


































Man, my e30 needs a first gen rx7 driveway companion...:heart:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## E34M50 (Sep 11, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


buddy, don't make me bitch slap you! 

1 pic?


----------



## Johlsson (Jun 22, 2004)

:heart: Wow, I want to see more of this one! 



E34M50 said:


> buddy, don't make me bitch slap you!
> 
> 1 pic?


:laugh:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

But why do I picture something like this guy driving the Benz?


----------



## Johlsson (Jun 22, 2004)

Son said:


> But why do I picture something like this guy driving the Benz?


:laugh:

I love it, rarely I find cars like those so interesting, as I found this one;


































http://www.auto-sude.de/Aufbau 170/Aufbau_Mercedes170.htm

:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Turbo Honda Civic (EG6)*


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

My god...that torque steer and understeering


----------



## .andreas (Dec 12, 2010)

stascom said:


> I approve of the S&M sticker :thumbup: :heart:


was hoping s&m bikes was what you were referencing. me gusta. :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

^ details man DETAILS


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

AHFlynn said:


> i


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Rukh said:


> Sit back, relax, and strap on your seatbelt (you've never been a ride like this before)


----------



## 1985mkII (May 23, 2012)

Shawn M. said:


> ^ details man DETAILS


this!! I love audi gt's


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Shawn M. said:


> ^ details man DETAILS


Just these pictures. http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikejoe/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## jakewolf (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


>


Just perfect. Such a functional form.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## lilrabbitGTi95 (May 23, 2009)

:heart:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

Son said:


> Just perfect. Such a functional form.


 

"functional form" is such a TCLism


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

God I love these things. I haven't heard an idle like that since I was at the diesel drags. I love that you can hear each cylinder firing.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

If you love mid-60s to mid-70s racecars like I do, you'll need a few moments alone with this video:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Phunkshon, you are a pic post machine :laugh:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Phunkshon said:


>


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

jakewolf said:


>


 Just no. :facepalm:


----------



## SGelshawno (Apr 10, 2009)

freedomgli said:


>


 Forget the car... THOSE GAS PRICES!!!


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


>


 Otis is a cool guy. And he takes nice photos, too! http://otisblank.com/ 

Following the rules:


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

SGelshawno said:


> Forget the car... THOSE GAS PRICES!!!


 €1.54/liter = €5.86/gal. = $7.27/gal. :laugh: 

Per Rules


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


>


----------



## jakewolf (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## vdubguru (Feb 11, 2003)

Rukh said:


> €1.54/liter = €5.86/gal. = $7.27/gal. :laugh:


 Did you take into account that the Imperial vs US Gal.?  

 
Guy Martin by vdubguru, on Flickr


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

vdubguru said:


> Guy Martin by vdubguru, on Flickr


 watched closer to the edge yesterday, epic. 

i couldnt understand half of what guy martin said though :laugh: 

"On-board with the TT's quickest ever recorded lap in the Senior TT 2007 race in the TT's 100th Anniversary Year with British rider, GUY MARTIN (who provides the lap commentary), wired up with Greenlight Television's mini-bullet-cams. Learn how to ride the Island - FAST!"


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

That might be the coolest looking Audi i've never seen.


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> That might be the coolest looking Audi i've never seen.


 
x2. 

I love how seamless the modern gauge cluster is fitted in the dash. 
The work on this car is incredible:thumbup:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Love love love everything about that car EXCEPT the engine bay. Everything is so understated and blends so well, except the black/white in the bay.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

gti_r_done said:


> Love love love everything about that car EXCEPT the engine bay. Everything is so understated and blends so well, except the black/white in the bay.


 agreed, it doesnt fit real well with the overall look; but you dont have to open the hood either...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's a very different side to Guy Martin. He had a BBC show where he restored a narrowboat using old fashioned techniques.


----------



## e30_miata_lowerit (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


Can i get a scenester-free version?


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

MUST SEEE MOARRRRR


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Been following this guy's build for 5 years now, finally hit the track! 



bikkjaa said:


> Some more pictures from the weekend, to tired to do a write up now, but I would determite the track weekend as an success, some issues are there that needs to be sorted out, but they are all small ones However I dident get the time to start really pushing it, but it feels neutral and sharp in the corners as far as I got to push it for now.
> 
> 
> _MG_0123 by MK Fossen, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Congrats! So impressive, glad to see you finally finish it all, just DAMN impressive. Any naked pics? (Not you, the car haha)


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> Congrats! So impressive, glad to see you finally finish it all, just DAMN impressive. Any naked pics? (Not you, the car haha)


Unfortunately it's not mine, click the arrow at the top of the quote to jump to bikkjaa's build thread.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Doh. I knew it wasn't yours, sorry habit. Been so fun following his build!



CodeMan said:


> Unfortunately it's not mine, click the arrow at the top of the quote to jump to bikkjaa's build thread.


----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/21481959.jpg


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


>


That color combo is crazy cool.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Kawasaki-engined Fiat 500


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

tragik said:


> Can i get a scenester-free version?


Sorry, I was running to the street to get the shot. 



MattyBoom said:


> MUST SEEE MOARRRRR


Just two. 


















And more on their Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/Pfaff.Tuning

Other dope.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## uberaudi (Oct 29, 2002)

tragik said:


> Can i get a scenester-free version?


Here you go! It's not perfect, but I only had a few minutes before work


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)

Son said:


>


Agree.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Son said:


> NO


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


Still got the red Jetta?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I know it would be a huge money pit but I can't help but want to build a Ferrari 288/308 GTO/GTU replica. I'm off to search for 308 race cars / project cars for sale.

Meanwhile...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## Exhaust Muncher (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry if repost.


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

That F40 just cost me a pair of pants


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Exhaust Muncher said:


>


Uh yeah, the rules specifically state, NO PORN!!! 

That's a near ridiculous amount of tech and fabbing and I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

One of my recent ones 

Farzam's Widebody AP1 - Versiontwo Laboratory VS-II E-Zine  by tyler anastasi, on Flickr


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Exhaust Muncher said:


> Sorry if repost.


so much win


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Exhaust Muncher said:


> Sorry if repost.


I am normally a very difficult person to impress. Purists be damned! This F40 LM is doing it right. :thumbup:

Per the rules,












It has French plates but I would have expected this car was from Russia or UAE.


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

freedomgli said:


> Purists be damned! This F40 LM is doing it right. :thumbup:


Just for the record, it is a modified F40, not an LM or Competizione.

Absolutely pants-wettingly gorgeous either way. It actually ticks nearly every box of mine, particularly the white


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> Per the rules,


Since when did this become the DIW thread. Oh wait, when the VW scenesters started posting trendy Jettas? Continue then, by all means. :facepalm:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

Dunno if reposts


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


You know, that's probably only about 17lbs on each side


----------



## jakewolf (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Since when did this become the DIW thread. Oh wait, when the VW scenesters started posting trendy Jettas? Continue then, by all means. :facepalm:





jakewolf said:


>


 :facepalm:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

C4 A6 said:


> You know, that's probably only about 17lbs on each side


Plus tires


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


>


That's a 'chop of this, but it's still cool in this guise:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Since when did this become the DIW thread. Oh wait, when the VW scenesters started posting trendy Jettas? Continue then, by all means. :facepalm:


Stop whining and start posting pics then. I agree the gold vinyl wrap is tacky but a Hamann Motorsports tuned BMW X6M (dubbed the Tycoon Evo M) is nothing to scoff at. It offers 670hp, 575lb-ft from 1500-5650rpm, 0-62mph in 4.2s. 

Is this better for you?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

(From eBay.)


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

wow! the things I would do to see a renault 5 turbo in person! Is that road atlanta?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ncbrock said:


> wow! the things I would do to see a renault 5 turbo in person!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

ncbrock said:


> wow! the things I would do to see a renault 5 turbo in person! Is that road atlanta?


A rally in the UK


















Another historic rally - in Sacile


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Is that Adam C. in the BRE datsun?


----------



## nokturnal (Aug 22, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Is that Adam C. in the BRE datsun?


I believe it is


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Yeah.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ That is cool. :thumbup:


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Need more info on that tractor:thumbup:

and just so I don't post an empty post










and because I saw a nice 2002 on my way to church this morning.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

01tj said:


> Need more info on that tractor:thumbup:


There's a hint in the bottom right hand corner of the pics, lol. (/sarcasm)

http://www.hotrod.com/featuredvehicles/hrdp_1206_1947_ford_2n_tractor_because_he_could/


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

zeewhiz said:


> http://www.hotrod.com/featuredvehicles/hrdp_1206_1947_ford_2n_tractor_because_he_could/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)

A few from Cars and Coffee Toronto




























higher res here:

http://satchealousgarage.wordpress.com/2012/06/11/cars-and-coffee-toronto/


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Aaron22 said:


> A few from Cars and Coffee Toronto
> higher res here:
> 
> http://satchealousgarage.wordpress.com/2012/06/11/cars-and-coffee-toronto/


That's a seriously disappointing turnout for a city like Toronto. You'd see better sights on any Friday night at the Thompson.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)

Mintyy said:


> That's a seriously disappointing turnout for a city like Toronto. You'd see better sights on any Friday night at the Thompson.


That was only a couple photos that I took before I left (early). Keep in mind this is the 2nd ever cars and coffee Toronto. It has started small but there's tons of potential


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)

RQ1 said:


>


I keep staring at these. What I wouldn't do for a Moto3 bike...


----------



## x.o3 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mintyy said:


> That's a seriously disappointing turnout for a city like Toronto. You'd see better sights on any Friday night at the Thompson.



Actually, there was a pretty good turn out of quality vehicles.

For those who actually attended, they would know... 



More pictures is on the Cars n' Coffee Facebook site:

http://www.facebook.com/events/115705705234183/


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Rennwagen said:


> I keep staring at these. What I wouldn't do for a Moto3 bike...


 KTM plans to produce a Moto3 inspired street version, I think it will be 350cc


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

danny_16v said:


> KTM plans to produce a Moto3 inspired street version, I think it will be 350cc


 That KTM is gorgeous but I bet it's scaled to fit a 17 year old jockey who is 5'7" tall and only weighs 110lbs. I would look like a freak riding that thing and my muscles would cramp up in


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

x.o3 said:


> Actually, there was a pretty good turn out of quality vehicles.
> 
> For those who actually attended, they would know...
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing - certainly a good trickle of cars later on. Z4MC well-represented. Here's a local one on TE37s that was dailied year-round downtown: 

 
Z4 M Coupe by Quiet Noises, on Flickr


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

I'm 5'7 @ 155lbs so I'm looking forward to something like this , I want a lightweight, not super high power sportbike that's a bit more than a Kawasaki 250R /CBR250R

Honda should answer with something like this too, but street 












freedomgli said:


> That KTM is gorgeous but I bet it's scaled to fit a 17 year old jockey who is 5'7" tall and only weighs 110lbs. I would look like a freak riding that thing and my muscles would cramp up in


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## juicemoney (Jun 22, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


>


 Any high resolution shots yet? I love this car.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Freedomgli, 

Do you have a link to the story with those pics? I can't find it and have been looking for static pics of this car.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Sutt said:


> Freedomgli,
> 
> Do you have a link to the story with those pics? I can't find it and have been looking for static pics of this car.


 I have no clue what you're talking about. You'll have to be more specific.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Terrible pic but awesome car. Some of you may know it  










Must be fast... but not fast enough to escape the ugly stick :laugh:. That NSX is amazing though. 




freedomgli said:


> I have no clue what you're talking about. You'll have to be more specific.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

That 458 picture at the top is incredible! 

Do you have a high res pic by any chance ?


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Terrible pic but awesome car. Some of you may know it


 Terrible picture of it. 



















and


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah son!


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Cort said:


>


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

freedomgli said:


> I have no clue what you're talking about. You'll have to be more specific.


 Sorry, the egarage pics of the Mercedes racing car on the last page. I tried searching their site and couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Phunkshon said:


>


 Ultima GTR?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Sutt said:


> Sorry, the egarage pics of the Mercedes racing car on the last page. I tried searching their site and couldn't come up with anything.


 It's just a Sauber/Mercedes C9 that was displayed at the Retromobile 2012 show. The first pic shown was just a heavily edited version with the background photoshopped.


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Ah, gotcha...thanks. I have been looking for a good shot of that car. Everyone I find is on a track while it is driving or not a good pit picture. To me, static pics of racing cars give a lot of meaning to them. Just my preference.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Cort said:


> Terrible picture of it.


 S3 in Pennsylvania?  Tell me more!


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

julz88 said:


> S3 in Pennsylvania?  Tell me more!


 They own 2, actually. His and Hers haha


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Benthefrench (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

say whaaa mass plate must find car


----------



## jakewolf (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

What is this?! I saw one going over the Congress bridge here in Austin. I am guessing it is an A1? I am also going to assume it was a guy up for the weekend from Mexico. 




Phunkshon said:


>


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

The blue is not an S3, just an A3 as far as I know. The black S3 was brought into the states from Mexico by Cort here in Austin. It has quite the story behind it. 




julz88 said:


> S3 in Pennsylvania?  Tell me more!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

arethirdytwo said:


> What is this?! I saw one going over the Congress bridge here in Austin. I am guessing it is an A1? I am also going to assume it was a guy up for the weekend from Mexico.


 It's a 503 HP Audi A1 clubsport quattro in Monte Carlo.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## brabusGTI (Aug 28, 2003)

*Ford Focus 2.5 RS Wolf 4x4 415PS*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Nice. Seen that before, had no idea it was _that_ modified.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

julz88 said:


> S3 in Pennsylvania?  Tell me more!


 PM me 


arethirdytwo said:


> The blue is not an S3, just an A3 as far as I know. The black S3 was brought into the states from Mexico by Cort here in Austin. It has quite the story behind it.


 The blue one is an A3, and was recently wrecked. So they took the motor from that car and put it in the black S3. The car behind it is an S3 too. It was the first one that I saw stateside, it used to be APR's (came from their Mexico section) and it was orange with a Stage III kit on it. Then they sold it to GMP performance for Track usage. 

*AS PER RULES OF THIS THREAD*


----------



## pinktshirt (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Ford Fiesta Mark III with a Mitsubishi Lancer Evo engine swap. Reportedly putting down 606.8 bhp at the wheels and 498 lbs ft ( with a little wheel spin) at 2.0 bar manifold pressure.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/...-alpha-gt-r-ready-delivery-oh-its-chrome.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

LS1 Conquest


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Chevron GR8 
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

http://www.chevronracing.com/the-gr8/


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## jakewolf (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Levenworth drive?


----------



## Labrite34 (Mar 30, 2008)

Phunkshon said:


>


 What is on the left? ____, Turbo, GT3


----------



## gdown (Aug 31, 2004)

^ 
GT2


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*I like 2 strokes*

Cool shot of a naked Yamaha TZ125 









Suter Racing is making bikes for MotoGP and Moto2 and if you have $165k they will make you the ultimate 2-stroke GP race replica, the Suter GP500 V4 






















































http://www.suterracing.com/files/media/gp500/GP500.pdf


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Yes that's cool


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

RQ1 said:


>


 Those wheels....


----------



## RedRocket32 (Dec 29, 2004)

MrMook said:


> Those wheels....


 Beyond disappointed I didn't catch that Mercedes down there...Great pictures guys keep em' comin!


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

freedomgli said:


> Cool shot of a naked Yamaha TZ125
> 
> 
> http://www.suterracing.com/files/media/gp500/GP500.pdf


 I :heart: 2 strokes, the sound, the smell, the power curve. 

good to see technology bringing them forward (if they are even moving forward?)


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

Phunkshon said:


>


 Such an amazing car in person as well. Great pic too! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## wonderboy! (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I'll contribute...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

NOT MINE, but a local photographer. Matt Wetzel 

 
Sport Quattro by Matt Wetzel Photography, on Flickr 

 
Thr light that is Audi by Matt Wetzel Photography, on Flickr 

 
Black and Red by Matt Wetzel Photography, on Flickr 


 
The Winner by Matt Wetzel Photography, on Flickr 


 
Road and Track by Matt Wetzel Photography, on Flickr 

 
FSI Power by Matt Wetzel Photography, on Flickr 

 
The Light by Matt Wetzel Photography, on Flickr 


 
R8 LMP1 by Matt Wetzel Photography, on Flickr 


 
The Dark by Matt Wetzel Photography, on Flickr 

 
Upper Show by Matt Wetzel Photography, on Flickr 


 
999R by Matt Wetzel Photography, on Flickr 


 
Past and Present by Matt Wetzel Photography, on Flickr 


 
Might in White  by Matt Wetzel Photography, on Flickr 


 
Six point One by Matt Wetzel Photography, on Flickr 


 
Performante by Matt Wetzel Photography, on Flickr 


 
Stalking prey by Matt Wetzel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


>


 THANK YOU! This shot is great:thumbup:


----------



## jonboyz31 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Mine..*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Biggu (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

A few rare sights in Montreal this saturday 

UR Quattro Turbo, RS2 and Delta Integrale


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

It may be beat to hell, and it may be a video... but methinks this is deserving of this thread: 







Crab Walking Nissan R32 Skyline


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

sls black series


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mayerz said:


>


 
:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


>


 That is just so... right. :heart:


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


 wow


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

all from the same owner


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Great pictures :thumbup:


----------



## Mike_Honcho (Jan 4, 2009)

I wonder what a 458 race car like that would cost to purchase and race for a season?


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

What Ferrari is this? It's beautiful.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

458 Challenge


----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)

Man, do I ever love racing Ferraris.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

That R32 pic is atrocious. :facepalm:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

tragik said:


> That R32 pic is atrocious. :facepalm:


thanks


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't know why people feel the need to troll threads like these.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

not trolling. simply just thanking you for your opinion


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

rj_shiver said:


>


this picture was taken in Bali right?
I remember seeing the same car at some boutique during my Bali trip last year


----------



## jakewolf (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

By tcolt45 










By tcolt45


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

hmmm that looks nice









whoa, Is there anything that an LS doesn't fit into?


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

LS Porsche?? Yes Please!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Seventeen (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Phunkshon said:


>


Saw Herb out on Lime Rock with this thing :beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> say whaaa mass plate must find car


Finally saw this thing in the flesh...











Along with this shizzz





































Price for an FF....


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

CTCORRADOKID said:


> Price for an FF....


45k in options! :screwy:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

92skirmishgti said:


> 45k in options! :screwy:


That's nothing. The daytona stripes alone on the F430 Scuderia cost €13k in Finland.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

inspiring work and attention to detail


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Five5poke (Sep 19, 2010)

*583i*

















By RSipp


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

92skirmishgti said:


> 45k in options! :screwy:


I saw a McLaren MP4-12C last weekend with $70k in options. It was all a bunch of useless carbon fiber trims accessories. But I do remember the Carbon-ceramic brakes were $15k.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## case m (May 21, 2009)

sweet jesus ^^


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## jakewolf (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

RQ1 said:


>


  Do want in 1920x1080


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## jakewolf (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Best post yet. That Viper is just insane.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

bmann said:


> Do want in 1920x1080


Closest 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/egarage_com/6706202963/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/egarage_com/6848020111/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Raymond Loewys drawings of the Studebaker Avanti:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

so much awesome on this page


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

That's seriously sexy! :thumbup:


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

Galrot said:


> Raymond Loewys drawings of the Studebaker Avanti:


Incredible, thank you for sharing these, I loved them.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Not much of a shot, but rare car expensive porsche skunkworks mobile outside of my office in ritzy part of Toronto.
GT2 RS



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Phunkshon said:


>


I work on this street


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Nice GIF


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## jakewolf (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Phunkshon said:


>


wow, would not mind my garage looking like that  

Anyone know the yellow car half covered? My first thought was ITR, but not exactly fitting in with the rest. TVR maybe?


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ Bristol Fighter.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>


What type of car or emblem is this


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Shots from this morning.




























http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=303


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

BluMagic said:


>


How?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=303


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Cort said:


>


GOOD LORD!!!!!  :heart::heart::heart::heart: What rims are those? they looks amazing! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

Buickboy92 said:


> GOOD LORD!!!!!  :heart::heart::heart::heart: What rims are those? they looks amazing! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I think they are Rotiform's


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

bubbagti said:


> I think they are Rotiform's


Nope. Forget what brand but def not rotiform.


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)




----------



## breakfasteatre (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

This looks fun!


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


daaaaamn!.. more of this!!


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Mr.Vengeance said:


> daaaaamn!.. more of this!!



x2!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

Porsche928 INTERIOR by etmracing666, on Flickr


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

More here


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)




----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)




----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## lilrabbitGTi95 (May 23, 2009)

Galrot said:


> Raymond Loewys drawings of the Studebaker Avanti:


Am I insane or is there two arrows with the label Coca-Cola...?


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

lilrabbitGTi95 said:


> Am I insane or is there two arrows with the label Coca-Cola...?


Probably referencing a gentle taper in the mid-section, as seen on a glass coke bottle.

Those Loewy drawings are actually pretty spectacular, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jakewolf (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## lilrabbitGTi95 (May 23, 2009)

Mintyy said:


> Probably referencing a gentle taper in the mid-section, as seen on a glass coke bottle.
> 
> Those Loewy drawings are actually pretty spectacular, thanks for sharing.


Ah yes! Hadn't though about that. Thanks for the info. :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Went from this:

















To this:

















To this (currently my car):

















And now our new project:


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Typically posting your own stuff is frowned upon....

...however, I love your Austin America. Any more pictures?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Z4MC Volk Racing VR G2*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*M3 Work Meister S1*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Howie Kendrick's VF620 E90 M3*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Shelby Aero


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

Me behind the wheel of my dealer's first RS5


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mayerz said:


> Me behind the wheel of my dealer's first RS5


:thumbup:


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Mintyy said:


> Probably referencing a gentle taper in the mid-section, as seen on a glass coke bottle.
> 
> Those Loewy drawings are actually pretty spectacular, thanks for sharing.


Loewy designed the post-war glass coke bottle. He changed its contours, and switched it to printed on white lettering rather than an embossed logo. He may be stating the obvious about the shape so no one forgets how great he is. 

Loewy also designed this livery:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## colin342011 (Apr 19, 2012)

My first car


----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)

colin342011 said:


> My first car


:facepalm:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

colin342011 said:


> My first car


lol


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)




----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

and a pic with my clique.. Burn Unit and Garage Zero


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

Mr.Vengeance said:


> and a pic with my clique.. Burn Unit and Garage Zero



your cars never cease to amaze me :thumbup:


----------



## NewFlesh (Feb 17, 2000)

drhavoc said:


> your cars never cease to amaze me :thumbup:



And the continuous posting of his own cars in every "shizz" thread on this forum never ceases to amaze me....get over yourself dude. That Camaro is hideous, as are the tails on your yota.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

NewFlesh said:


> And the continuous posting of his own cars in every "shizz" thread on this forum never ceases to amaze me....get over yourself dude. That Camaro is hideous, as are the tails on your yota.


Unnecessarily negative... just scroll past.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Omnilith said:


> Unnecessarily negative... just scroll past.


Pretty typical in the CL. No more you read it, the more you get used to ignoring the trolls and haters, despite a majority of the posts being like that.


----------



## NewFlesh (Feb 17, 2000)

Omnilith said:


> Unnecessarily negative... just scroll past.


Your previous post -



Omnilith said:


> Typically posting your own stuff is frowned upon....
> 
> ...however, I love your Austin America. Any more pictures?


A$$clown.


----------



## NewFlesh (Feb 17, 2000)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> Pretty typical in the CL. No more you read it, the more you get used to ignoring the trolls and haters, despite a majority of the posts being like that.


And here's you bitching out some guy with a bagged S5 -



AggvGtivr6 said:


> "stance-works" and hipster/flat brim D-bags are 2 things i could do with out.


Troll-Hater.


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

NewFlesh said:


> Your previous post -
> 
> A$$clown.


My previous post was constructive rather than negative, and I complimented one of the vehicles and requested more pictures... in contrast to your post.

How about you post some pictures of what you like? :thumbup:


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Omnilith said:


> How about you post some pictures of what you like? :thumbup:


too busy trolling


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

drhavoc said:


> your cars never cease to amaze me :thumbup:


neither does his lawn :laugh:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## slide13 (Jul 7, 2012)

Mr.Vengeance said:


> my pos.


if you were a chick, i'd get you preggo:thumbup:


----------



## kindofblue59 (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

NewFlesh said:


> And the continuous posting of his own cars in every "shizz" thread on this forum never ceases to amaze me....get over yourself dude. That Camaro is hideous, as are the tails on your yota.



While the bashing is unnecessary, MrVengence's post was the wrong kind of autoeroticism. While "unofficial", I think it's pretty clear this thread is run on a nomination basis, and you don't get to nominate yourself. As NewFlesh mentioned in one of his more eloquent posts, it's frowned upon.

The car is cool, sure, but honestly, one or two photos will do, man. We get the point. :screwy:




Hot shizz: Faprication Edition:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Phunkshon said:


>


Sorry for reposting. Guess this is Gatebil (Gateill)?


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

Flames anyone?


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

@ WAUOla Yeah, last year's I think?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

So glad to see the Mk2 tube chassis with cantilever suspension is up and running. Guy has been building it forever! A bit surprised he did not convert to RWD or AWD though. Still an amazing bit of fab work.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

arethirdytwo said:


> So glad to see the Mk2 tube chassis with cantilever suspension is up and running. Guy has been building it forever! A bit surprised he did not convert to RWD or AWD though. Still an amazing bit of fab work.


ya some of the geometry looks less then perfect. but its still super cool, I am totaly jello, wish I had the time to go at a car like that, and just totally re-tool it, just sick.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> So glad to see the Mk2 tube chassis with cantilever suspension is up and running. A bit surprised he did not convert to RWD or AWD though.


That's his _other_ Jetta.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Who said hot shizz had to be hyper/uber-rare cars?*


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

Mr.Vengeance said:


>


Really cool cars!!

I love the painting on the inside of the hood. :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

My favorite Mk2 GTI, owned by Barry Vaughan. :thumbup: :beer:


















Big pic:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Another one of Barold's car.


CC7.1 by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Lamborghini Aventador carbonado by Mansory

Building upon the Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4 tuning package that was first revealed at the Geneva Motor Show earlier this year, Mansory has released preliminary images and details for a new version that incorporates even wider usuage of the lightweight material carbon fiber. Named the Mansory Carbonado, but also referred to as the "Black Diamond" model, only six examples will be made.

In standard form the Aventador LP700-4 already uses carbon fiber extensively, but Mansory has replaced almost every exterior panel with the strong composite material showcasing its natural carbon fiber weave pattern. Carbon fiber body components are now found in the front bumper fascia, front lip spoiler, front fenders, hood, side sills, quarter panels, rear apron with integrated diffuser and large rear wing. Mansory also exchanged the roof and engine compartment covers with carbon fiber versions. As a result of the new fenders and quarter panels, the width has grown by 40 millimeters on the front axle and 50 millimeters on the rear axle.

For performance Mansory optimized the engine-management and added a high-performance exhaust system, providing 754 PS (555 kW / 743 bhp) at 8,300 rpm and 750 Nm (553 lb-ft) compared to the standard 700 PS (515 kW / 690 bhp) at 8,250 rpm and 690 Nm (510 lb-ft). The 12-cylinder accelerates the Aventador from zero to 100 km/h in 2.8 seconds. The top speed is also raised to 355 km/h (221 mph).

Mansory has put a lot of effort into the ultra-light forged rims with carbon-fiber inlays. They measure front to rear 9.0 x 20 and 13.0 x 21 with tires in the sizes VA 255/30 ZR20 and HA 345/25 ZR21.

Interior is given the special leather treatment on the seats and dashboard, a newly designed airbag sports steering wheel made out of real carbon fiber and non-slip aluminum pedals.*


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

^ CGI bull shizz :thumbdown:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

RUF CTR2 Sport


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Del Sol*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Subaru Legacy BBS LM*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Mazda Porter Cab by Obayashi Factory & Car Service Hiro*























































http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mazda_Porter

http://minkara.carview.co.jp/userid/910853/profile/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

2005 Citroen C2 V12 (sorta).


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

freedomgli said:


>


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Europa*


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

zeewhiz said:


>


:screwy:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Focus WRC*


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

C4 A6 said:


> :screwy:


I still haven't figured out if TCL has gotten ridiculously sarcastic or incredibly stupid in the past months.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

Rukh said:


>


Legendary car! 

http://forums.pelicanparts.com/off-...3-what-happened-mulholland-king-hill-rsr.html


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

QWKDTSN said:


> Legendary car!
> 
> http://forums.pelicanparts.com/off-...3-what-happened-mulholland-king-hill-rsr.html


Yup, that thread's a classic too.:thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Define Autoworks RX-7*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

freedomgli said:


>


Little hooligans :laugh:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm really loving this...


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

zeewhiz said:


>





C4 A6 said:


> :screwy:





wheeltowheel said:


> I still haven't figured out if TCL has gotten ridiculously sarcastic or incredibly stupid in the past months.


No C4 A6 just has no idea what is going on... :thumbdown:

Randy Marsh :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

freedomgli said:


>


duct tape :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Jeremy Clarkson in an SLS AMG Roadster


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Fab design mp4-12c


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anyone have anymore pictures of this m ?


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

RQ1 said:


> Does anyone have anymore pictures of this m ?


Here you go.










With the wide wheels, it's a photoshop.

But here's one on BBS RS.





































http://www.tauber-motorsport.de/presse/dokumente/BMW Scene 11-2007.pdf


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks man :beer:

Honestly i had no idea that was pchopped


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Just let me say that this page (Page 353) is Flipping AWESOME! Keep up the quality posts guys, your killin' it!


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Subaruski1 said:


> No C4 A6 just has no idea what is going on... :thumbdown:
> 
> Randy Marsh :thumbup:


Or I just don't understand why you'd Randy Marsh a cookie cutter Lexus?


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

C4 A6 said:


> Or I just don't understand why you'd Randy Marsh a cookie cutter Lexus?


It's a Subaru. 
And so what, he likes it. We all fap to different pr0n.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*1965 Ginetta G12*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Deuling Daytonas*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Skoda Fabia vRS*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*MINI Countryman JCW*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> *Pic of Ginetta G12*


So awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Loving that Mini. SpeedHunters take some fantastic shots.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

*Classic Car Show at Terenure College Dublin, Ireland. Shoot with infrared camera*


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

looks like somebody's camera spent the night drinking, before the car show


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Some motivation for continuing my Mugen conversion:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

First, some pics of some of the nicest Ferrari, Lamborghini, Bugatti, Porsche and then a Fit..... Hummmm.... I don't know if you haven't caught the hint in the last few pages, but posting pics of your own car is frowned upon... :facepalm:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

I will just leave this right here :laugh:

http://did-you-kno.tumblr.com/post/27705432936/source


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> First, some pics of some of the nicest Ferrari, Lamborghini, Bugatti, Porsche and then a Fit..... Hummmm.... I don't know if you haven't caught the hint in the last few pages, but posting pics of your own car is frowned upon... :facepalm:


Good thing it's not my car, brah. Opinions vary from yours, Mr. Dubber.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Some motivation for continuing my Mugen conversion:
> 
> ]





TooFitToQuit said:


> Good thing it's not my car, brah. Opinions vary from yours, Mr. Dubber.


My bad I misread it I do apologize... But It is still a fit....:screwy:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

freedomgli said:


>


I have decent amounts of want towards this car after popping in at Yaletown MINI in Vancouver (and chatting with the incredibly cute salesgirl). However, the Countryman is sickeningly expensive here.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.speedhunters.com/2012/07/gatebils-1000hp-bmw-e21-street-sweepe/


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> My bad I misread it I do apologize... But It is still a fit....:screwy:


and?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Son said:


> I have decent amounts of want towards this car after popping in at Yaletown MINI in Vancouver (and chatting with the incredibly cute salesgirl). However, the Countryman is sickeningly expensive here.


i didnt know you where in town. how long you around for?


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

TBT-Syncro said:


> i didnt know you where in town. how long you around for?


I spent a week in Whistler mountain biking and then came to Vancouver on Thu and flew back home on Fri evening.


----------



## slide13 (Jul 7, 2012)

TooFitToQuit said:


> and?


and it looks that **** and doesn't belong in this thread. thats why.


drop it already. ****!


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

slide13 said:


> and it looks that **** and doesn't belong in this thread. thats why.
> 
> 
> drop it already. ****!


You beat me to it...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> My bad I misread it I do apologize... But It is still a fit....:screwy:



Yeah. You can't do anything with a Fit.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

slide13 said:


> and it looks that **** and doesn't belong in this thread. thats why.
> drop it already. ****!





NmyGLi_06 said:


> You beat me to it...


Good thing I don't take advice from people who take time to complain but don't post pictures. I will not let you guys dictate what I think is worthy of this thread. As punishment, here are a bunch of Honda Fits I think are cool. Deal with it.


----------



## genxnympho (Oct 4, 2004)

Your volume button, use it. Thank Me later.:beer:


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> Good thing I don't take advice from people who take time to complain but don't post pictures. I will not let you guys dictate what I think is worthy of this thread. As punishment, here are a bunch of Honda Fits I think are cool. Deal with it.


You should give this a try. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seppuku


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

slide13 said:


> and it looks that **** and doesn't belong in this thread. thats why.
> 
> 
> drop it already. ****!


You've been a member for two weeks. Go away.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

genxnympho said:


> Your volume button, use it. Thank Me later.:beer:


Good Lord! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


The rest of that car looks hideous.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

C4 A6 said:


> The rest of that car looks hideous.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> You should give this a try.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seppuku


You're so cool! :snowcool::snowcool::snowcool::snowcool:

How about you stop trying to be so cool and just post some cool pics instead?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Stealth B6 Sport MKII*





http://www.stealthcars.co.uk/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm still a sad panda that I had to abandon my 635CSi track car build a few years ago. It would have pretty much been an exact duplicate of this car, minus the stickers.


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Beastly cars creeping on tiny cars:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Koenig Ferrari Testarossa*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Ferrari 599XX


Ferrari 599XX Evoluzione


doo-ay Ferrar-ay


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Porsche @ LeMans*

Porsche 917 LH


Porsche 935 Moby Dick


Porsche 911 GT1


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Alpina B7*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*250 GTO 50th anniversary tour at Castle of Chambord*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Twin Engined Dragstalgia*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Black BMW M3


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Nissan Skyline GT-R R33*


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

C4 A6 said:


> The rest of that car looks hideous.





TaaT said:


>


On the contrary, my friends. This thing is every sort of bad-ass:


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh wow... any more of that?

Pike's Peak car, I assume.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Omnilith said:


> Oh wow... any more of that?
> 
> Pike's Peak car, I assume.


http://lovefab.com/pikes-peak/pikes-peak-image-gallery/


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

The rest of the pics cab be found here: http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)

Perfect music, good color, awesome video!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## brentwoodbc (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

A friend of mine shot this in Sweden. Saw 13 Cobra's cruising together. Wish he got more shots but this one is unf unf!


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## brentwoodbc (Jul 1, 2007)

bubbagti said:


>


 shut up


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## maximaboost (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

I can't help it, I like the 1-series 'vert. Saw one with the top down on Saturday.


----------



## badass (Mar 6, 2004)

F1 Evolution:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


>


 Wow that's one wild looking track car, i like it :beer:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Holy hell, what a page! 

This thing is bonkers. So rad! 



crisvr6 said:


>


 That Bel-Air is a cool execution as well. :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Vilner Crafts the Ducati Monster 1100 EVO Bulgari


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Picture of this bucket of fun was posted earlier. Here's a video of it in action!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Porsche 993 based RUF CTR2 Sport*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*BMW Z4 GT3 Mayr-Melnhof Lauda Brake Glow*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Ferrari FXX evo*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Volkswagen Polo Mark IV Type 9N*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Porsche 911 SC Rallye East African Safari 1978*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Super Truck Racing*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Mitsubishi Colt 1000 Rally Race Car*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

BMW 502 V8 
 

 

BMW 501


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*1978 Supercharged Jaguar XJ6C*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Civita di Bagnoregio, Viterbo, Italy*

Ah, I miss Italy. The food. The wine. The little villages. The bougainvilleas. It would be fun to drive an old MGB around the Italian countryside.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Fiat 600*

This picture could easily have just as easily been taken in 1967


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Ford GT40 Mk3 at Villa d'Este*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*GTA Spano*


----------



## 206929rr (Oct 5, 2009)

how does everyone feel about some scoot love?


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

Via - http://www.issforged.com/the-first-ever-scion-fr-s-forged-wheels-blonix-m8/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Lotus*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Nice.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


 /thread. 

:heart:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

^The Pantera & Cressida Wagon are the hotness 




























A few I took


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I dig that yellow Pantera. I generally prefer the earlier examples with their simpler, cleaner lines to the later GTS models with body kits and wings. This yellow Pantera fits somewhere in between the two but looks really well executed. For the life of me I can't understand why Panteras don't cost $100k+ in this market. 

Per the rules, I share with you the Rochdale Olympic, a fiberglass unibody car from England built in the early 1960s.


----------



## alepoy (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Some of my photos... are they Shizz worthy?  


 
IMG_8483 by geofftii2002, on Flickr 

 
1 230 by geofftii2002, on Flickr 

 
1 264 by geofftii2002, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0149 by geofftii2002, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0146 by geofftii2002, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0031 by geofftii2002, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0243 by geofftii2002, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0276 by geofftii2002, on Flickr 

 
IMG_0921 by geofftii2002, on Flickr 

 
IMG_0939 by geofftii2002, on Flickr 

 
Ferrari 330P3 by geofftii2002, on Flickr 

:wave:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## blueafro (Nov 30, 2009)

freedomgli said:


>


 Sponsored by Lotus, but not a Lotus. Lola B12/80 with a Judd engine. 

This is a Lotus:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

I like this body style so much! Great execution with the M3 wheels!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

There are times when I want a 964 Speedster so bad... 
















































This silver one is perfection. Such a characterful car. I'd totally daily one in the summer, good weather or bad.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Son said:


> There are times when I want a 964 Speedster so bad...


 Agreed. Though I would gladly take any gen speedster. 

This one is my all-time favorite. Wouldn't even care that it's automatic. 


































































The best part is they look amazing with the top up. Unlike normal 911 Vert's or 90% of other convertibles. 










And a nice 930-era speedster.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

mellbergVWfan said:


> The best part is they look amazing with the top up. Unlike normal 911 Vert's or 90% of other convertibles.


 Exactomundo! 

Such a perfect bachelor car.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Fictitious, but so pretty!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

964 Speedster = hunchback of Notre Dame :thumbdown: 

This green thing is awesome 



golftdibrad said:


> Custom built tube-frame car
> Specs:
> Pontiac skystice suspension (Al uprights and a-arms)
> MR drivetrain layout
> ...


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> This green thing is awesome


 This guy stopped by my place when they were up from LA, very interesting to say the least


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

from the Gumball in Toronto 






























































Audi A4


----------



## trexrawr (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

i love this thread


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Teknoshaman (Jan 24, 2004)

Spotted this jewel in Alcoa, TN.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Teknoshaman said:


> Spotted this jewel in Alcoa, TN.


 This is Maryville, not Alcoa.... Technically its neither, as it is in Blount County


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Team RLL BMW ALMS - Mid Ohio


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## yuriy (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Damn, I was hoping to trick at least 1-2 people :wave:



yuriy said:


>


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Subaruski1 said:


>


Wow, now *there's *a Toyobaru!

So clean!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

sweatyworker said:


>


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Subaruski1 said:


> Damn, I was hoping to trick at least 1-2 people :wave:





Der Audidude said:


> Wow, now *there's *a Toyobaru!
> 
> So clean!


Got your wish. Moron :banghead:


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

Aussie Forum Members Car.


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Subaruski1 said:


> Damn, I was hoping to trick at least 1-2 people :wave:





Der Audidude said:


> Wow, now *there's *a Toyobaru!
> 
> So clean!





C4 A6 said:


> Got your wish. Moron :banghead:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Mgb gt*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


 That is awesome!! Too bad some retard put a mkV in the way...
Here I fixed it


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


Kind of a waste of FF (?) wheels and brakes.


----------



## slide13 (Jul 7, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


why does this car even need ferrari brakes? its too slow, an ITR will destroy that car like its standing still.


----------



## slide13 (Jul 7, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


also look at those bro's looking at the car. bunch of idiots


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm sensing that picture might have a little work done to it.


----------



## NewFlesh (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## TOT (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


Why do I keep thinking shop?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Omnilith said:


> I'm sensing that picture might have a little work done to it.


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


lota wheel weights for a performance wheel. would think Ferrari would balance their stuff better


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Love the Ferrari wheels and brake setup but rubber band tires are only good for the car show.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

Current

04 VW R32


















Previous two cars

01 Subaru Legacy B4



































97 Nissan 180SX Type-X


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Galrot said:


>


_Pegaso! _

I was fortunate enough to be part (albeit a small part) of the restoration of one several years ago. It was just recently finished and shown at Pebble. They're such marvels of over-engineering. Fantastico!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

RQ1 said:


>


I found some more info on this creation






and the aero package was designed by Andrew Brilliant

http://www.amb-aero.com/


----------



## Black R (Jul 7, 2006)

That's an amazing evo


----------



## flytech78 (Nov 25, 2003)

Black R said:


> That's an amazing evo


At this point i would not call it a evo more like a weird looking purpose build for ? pikes peak, driving contraption.


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Is that battery connected just to start the car and then ditched? Talk about weight reduction :screwy:


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## erni (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

My friend's Mini










Follow his blog for updates
http://www.thebluepotato.net/blog/category/mini-cooper/


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## slide13 (Jul 7, 2012)

RQ1 said:


>


this is a stupid picture. i don't understand why people just burn rubber.how is that fun? its a wasted of money and resourses and the driver probably drives an MK4. it should be racing instead of doing pointless donuts.

that audi might as well go to waterfest and join the stupidity, instead of racing.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

bwahahaha


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

slide13 said:


> this is a stupid picture. i don't understand why people just burn rubber.how is that fun? its a wasted of money and resourses and the driver probably drives an MK4. it should be racing instead of doing pointless donuts.
> 
> that audi might as well go to waterfest and join the stupidity, instead of racing.


wow, for someone who throws the "stupid" word around so much, I would think you would try to be a little less ignorant to prevent looking "stupid" yourself. 

that is a car that participates in the Red Bull Ring DTM series. this just happens to be a racing series. i'd be willing to bet that he is doing some victory burn-outs to celebrate after a hard fought race. but yeah, good try in trying to make a d-bagish, generalizing statement about MK4 owners and Waterfest, that in no way made you look any more stupid yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)

hard to race in town nowadays


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

2002 is both the model and my current length in mm.. im referring to my purple-headed yogurt slinger :sly:


----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)

slide13 said:


> this is a stupid picture. i don't understand why people just burn rubber.how is that fun? its a wasted of money and resourses and the driver probably drives an MK4. it should be racing instead of doing pointless donuts.
> 
> that audi might as well go to waterfest and join the stupidity, instead of racing.


I'm not sure what Mattias Ekstrom drives when he's not killing it in a DTM car. Maybe it's a Mk4. 

In any case, welcome to The Car Lounge. I think you'll find that we like things like awesome race cars doing awesome donuts. Mostly because those things are awesome.

If that's not your bag, perhaps you'll enjoy this place better: http://ecomodder.com/

Oh, and it's spelled, "life".

Per the rules, here's something I took in 2003:










and two shots from Bonneville Speed Week in 2011: 


















Xoxoxox


----------



## slide13 (Jul 7, 2012)

zeroluxxx said:


> wow, for someone who throws the "stupid" word around so much, I would think you would try to be a little less ignorant to prevent looking "stupid" yourself.
> 
> that is a car that participates in the Red Bull Ring DTM series. this just happens to be a racing series. i'd be willing to bet that he is doing some victory burn-outs to celebrate after a hard fought race. but yeah, good try in trying to make a d-bagish, generalizing statement about MK4 owners and Waterfest, that in no way made you look any more stupid yourself. :thumbup:


you know that you look more stupid than i do right?

MK4 owner and waterfest is for stupid people. Tell him TCL. stand by me, your fellow brother.

Burnouts/donuts are for stupid people. check the waterfest threads, it proves my statement. Not a single VW was praised because they did a burnout, so why should it be different with this audi? do you have a double standard self-riteous problems son?


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

slide13 said:


> you know that you look more stupid than i do right?
> 
> MK4 owner and waterfest is for stupid people. Tell him TCL. stand by me, your fellow brother.
> 
> Burnouts/donuts are for stupid people. check the waterfest threads, it proves my statement. Not a single VW was praised because they did a burnout, so why should it be different with this audi? do you have a double standard self-riteous problems son?


how old are we? 4??? Im seven so give me your lunch money!

but seriously, lets move on


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Phunkshon said:


>


New Favorite Thread!


----------



## slide13 (Jul 7, 2012)

autopulse said:


> how old are we? 4??? Im seven so give me your lunch money!
> 
> but seriously, lets move on


you got it chief!









so you wanna steal my honda?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


>


This is too great for words. Anyone know of a higher resolution version?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## stevegolf (Aug 13, 2003)

wheeltowheel said:


> This is too great for words. Anyone know of a higher resolution version?


I second that!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

stevegolf said:


> I second that!


Third! So much awesome going on there.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*135i BMW Performance*


BMW 135i Performance by F. Carrilho, on Flickr


BMW 135i Performance by F. Carrilho, on Flickr


BMW 135i Performance by F. Carrilho, on Flickr


BMW 135i Performance '12 - Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI TME - Ford Focus RSII by F. Carrilho, on Flickr


BMW 2002 Ti - BMW 135i Performance '12 by F. Carrilho, on Flickr


BMW 135i Performance '12 by F. Carrilho, on Flickr


BMW 135i Performance '12 by F. Carrilho, on Flickr


BMW 135i Performance '12 by F. Carrilho, on Flickr


BMW 135i Performance '12 by F. Carrilho, on Flickr


----------



## VRbrick (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

VRbrick said:


>


----------



## AWDTurboLuvr (Dec 29, 2003)

wheeltowheel said:


> This is too great for words. Anyone know of a higher resolution version?












It's from a cover of Transworld Skateboarding. Couldn't find a higher res one though.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

KTM 525-EXC Cafè Racer










Britten V1000










...and pam back in the day


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

slide13 said:


>


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

Phunkshon said:


>



Wow...that is pretty....


----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ I like that Mini.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Saw this at a dealership the other day.


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

RQ1 said:


>


RQ1, 

Do you have any more info on this car or a link I could go to find out more?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Sutt said:


> RQ1,
> 
> Do you have any more info on this car or a link I could go to find out more?


Here's the feature:

http://onthegrind.org/2012/08/all-show-all-go/


It's a great car. I'm not 100% on board with some of the aesthetics - but it's all good because racecar. :thumbup:


Some day all this will be mine:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Beat me to it, great car :heart:


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

weenerdog3443 said:


> lota wheel weights for a performance wheel. would think Ferrari would balance their stuff better


I think the tire has something to do with it. When I put Michelin PSS' on my GTI one of the wheels didn't need any weights at all.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Loving that Porsche shot. :thumbup:


----------



## mcbanan (Jul 2, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)

*Huge rozap from Speedhunters*

Racing E46 M3 CSL










Insane JGTC s15





































LMS Mp4-12c










LMS R8










GT300 (or GT500?) GTR


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Electioneer said:


> Racing E46 M3 CSL


 :heart: Want :thumbup:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## vdubguru (Feb 11, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Keith Amor on the right there, he's good sh!t

Great pic!


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## babydriver (May 6, 2012)




----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

Capristo by G.R.Bispo, on Flickr


AMG brothers by G.R.Bispo, on Flickr


Just another Aventador by G.R.Bispo, on Flickr


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

mcbanan said:


> :laugh:


Way to go, he beheaded some roadkill.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Cars and Coffee this morning:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm really not a Cobra fan but THAT... THAT.... 

THAT is how you build a replica... There are very few words that could describe my amount of want....


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

Bloodline by G.R.Bispo, on Flickr


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

When we were kids my parents would also let us put arts and crafts projects on the Ferrari windshield. 

Nope wait, that's not what happened at all.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

You might want to turn the volume level up for this one


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=305


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Man! I just want to jump into the video and hit the gas for him!!  




RQ1 said:


> You might want to turn the volume level up for this one


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> Man! I just want to jump into the video and hit the gas for him!!


 Exactly what i was thinking, just step on it a bit


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Is that an office or a house?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> Is that an office or a house?


 From what i was told it's a house


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Uhhh that would appear to be some kind of amazing mix of auto, art, and a few HID vented light hoods all jammed into a house owned by what appear to be two gay dudes. Aside from the gay part that pretty much combines all things I love in life. Hell they even have some super hip townies :thumbup: 



AggvGtivr6 said:


> Is that an office or a house?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

1954 Ferrari 750 Monza Spyder Scaglietti 










Old meets new


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> Uhhh that would appear to be some kind of amazing mix of auto, art, and a few HID vented light hoods all jammed into a house owned by what appear to be two gay dudes. Aside from the gay part that pretty much combines all things I love in life. Hell they even have some super hip townies :thumbup:


 That's the first time i ever saw a picture of a gt parked in someones house before  

Automatically qualifies for the hot shizz thread in my opinion.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Cars and Coffee this morning


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

458 spider


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Supra action


----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)

RQ1 said:


> 458 spider


 So much better looking than the regular 458. Top on or off. 

As per rules:


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Took this of Mine Yesterday, thought it came out pretty good, considering it was with my phone and wasn't doctored in any way


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Teknoshaman (Jan 24, 2004)

Build Thread: http://www.tennspeed.net/forums/showthread.php?t=23983







































^ "White Chicks" All 3 are over 600whp


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Maserati GranTurismo S MC Shift by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Maserati GranTurismo S MC Shift by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Maserati GranTurismo S MC Shift by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Maserati GranTurismo S MC Shift by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Maserati GranTurismo S MC Shift by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Maserati GranTurismo S MC Shift by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Maserati GranTurismo S MC Shift by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Maserati GranTurismo S MC Shift by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Maserati GranTurismo S MC Shift by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Phunkshon said:


>


Isn't that not street legal? What's it doing on the street then?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

C4 A6 said:


> Isn't that not street legal? What's it doing on the street then?


Like it or not, Ferrari 599XX Evo owners don't live by the same rules as the rest of us.

Pic taken in London by the way. See http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukeagilbertson/7970001308/

Per the rules, check out this Supra


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Holy turbolag.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

C4 A6 said:


> Holy turbolag.


looks like a fun car to drive in seattle traffic with LOL.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

C4 A6 said:


> Holy turbolag.


Still makes more power @3500 rpm than your car. 


Amazing supra, love it.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

Few things make me happier then supras.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> Still makes more power @3500 rpm than your car.


Well no ****, genius. It's probably got a 6262 pushing 20 psi. "At least I'm making more torque at idle than he is"  You're making a moot point :screwy: :facepalm:


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


Damn, if she's gotta wear two pair of panties to keep the smell down, would not hit...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

:facepalm: Was she wearing two pairs of 'em? Because you can pretty clearly see she's still wearing a pair underneath that dress.

Edit: Got beaten to it.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Well since we're on the FXX topic, here you go


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

RQ1 said:


> FXX


could watch all dayyyyyy


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

I guess the design is a bit polarizing, but I like this rendering of what a 1984 Bugatti might have looked like:










Done by an Art Center student; his blog: http://nikitabridan.blogspot.co.uk/

More pics of the "Bugatti:"
http://nikitabridan.blogspot.co.uk/2011/02/lost-archives-1984-bugatti-type-105.html
http://nikitabridan.blogspot.co.uk/2011/02/lost-archives-19841-bugatti-type-105.html


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Is this hot enough?

And no, it's not a replica.








[/url]


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Tommy Kaira ZZ "Daena"


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Sweet lord. Is that an RB20?


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

wheeltowheel said:


> Is this hot enough?
> 
> And no, it's not a replica.
> 
> ...


Holy **** when was this? I just saw that car yesterday.


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

It looks like an SR20 to me.

...and it looks like a whole lot of awesome.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Der Audidude said:


> Sweet lord. Is that an RB20?


RB20 is a straight 6. That's an SR20.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> Tommy Kaira ZZ "Daena"


Sweet Jesus!


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Omnilith said:


> It looks like an SR20 to me.
> 
> ...and it looks like a whole lot of awesome.


SR20DE... wonder why no SR20DET?


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Subaruski1 said:


> SR20DE... wonder why no SR20DET?


They're both great versions of a great engine, but in a lightweight car, I'd go with a non-turbo SR tuned for revs.

In BTCC trim, those babies were cranking out 300bhp.

If I'm not mistaken (and I probably am), this one looks to be sporting some kind of bike carbs.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Omnilith said:


> They're both great versions of a great engine, but in a lightweight car, I'd go with a non-turbo SR tuned for revs.
> 
> In BTCC trim, those babies were cranking out 300bhp.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken (and I probably am), this one looks to be sporting some kind of bike carbs.


The ZZ II had a RB26DETT 

http://dichotomyofmotion.wordpress.com/2009/09/12/in-the-should-have-made-it-files-tommy-kaira-zzii/


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

TaaT said:


> Isle of Man TT


Sooooo effing crazy!


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)

_DSC0004 by 2_4_1_DJ, on Flickr


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

That short bus is a total creeper in that pic :laugh:


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)

lol...never thought of that! you're right.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

freedomgli said:


>


 I'm not sure how I feel about this kit. Kinda looks like a Gemballa Avalanche but with a 987 conversion. Any more info on the car?


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this kit. Kinda looks like a Gemballa Avalanche but with a 987 conversion. Any more info on the car?


 
i think it was meant to be posting in the doing it wrong thread.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this kit. Kinda looks like a Gemballa Avalanche but with a 987 conversion. Any more info on the car?


 It's a widebody kit from Top Secret of Japan. Further proof that the Japanese need to stay the F away from modifying 911's.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

dubsix said:


> i think it was meant to be posting in the doing it wrong thread.





Crimping Is Easy said:


> It's a widebody kit from Top Secret of Japan. Further proof that the Japanese need to stay the F away from modifying 911's.


 This is not a discussion thread. Period. Read the first post. No one cares what you two think. Post what you like if you think it sucks.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Cort said:


> This is not a discussion thread. Period. Read the first post. No one cares what you two think. Post what you like if you think it sucks.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

lolwut.


----------



## codysoccer`5 (Jun 13, 2010)

1973 Porsche 911 S and 1973 Porsche 911 T


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


>


 What is this? Its artwork in automotive form:thumbup:


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> What is this? Its artwork in automotive form:thumbup:


 I have no idea but it's absolutely amazing. I mean, stitched leather boots...for the pedals?! Hardwood floor! And I really like steering pinion and rack being inside the footwell. Very impressive. :thumbup:


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> What is this? Its artwork in automotive form:thumbup:


 http://www.rodandcustommagazine.com/featuredvehicles/0509rc_1929_ford_roadster_pickup/


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> What is this? Its artwork in automotive form:thumbup:


 its this :laugh:


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

^^^ wtf! Wow, I wouldn't let a cat on my Mazda Protege, let alone a lion on my Ferrari! 

...and as retarded is that is, I'm tempted to say "doing it right" with the rallying Bently.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Stunning shots.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## crushed20th (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

Cort said:


> This is not a discussion thread. Period. Read the first post. No one cares what you two think. Post what you like if you think it sucks.


 This just needs to be repeated from time to time...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## gcwalla (Mar 6, 2005)

Took these last friday at the Fast Friday event at KC Trends in Overland Park KS


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

freedomgli said:


> stance BMW


 That sucks, this is better:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

C4 A6 said:


> That sucks,


 better :laugh:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

Phunkshon said:


>


 
I hate when my co-pilot is always fahrten.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Alright, that's funny.


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Phunkshon said:


>


 I can't be the only one who prefers the full Gallardo headlight design over the clipped version? Looks great with the newer lower valence.


----------



## BODH1 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)

1952-53 Glasspar G2 










1952-1953 Woodill Wildfire


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Soon... 



gcwalla said:


>


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

"What the **** do you want?"


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Geechie_Suede said:


> Soon...












:laugh:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Found this on the web after last Sunday's show at the Orphan Car Show. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kmaz/8017423618/


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

barry2952 said:


> Found this on the web after last Sunday's show at the Orphan Car Show.


 fixed


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> fixed


 How'd you do that?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

barry2952 said:


> How'd you do that?


 i stole it :laugh: print screen.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

barry2952 said:


> How'd you do that?


 Click the link to go to the photo page for that image, click Share, Grab the HTML/BBCode, select the size (Large 1024), select the BBCode radio button, then copy and paste the code in the box.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> i stole it :laugh: print screen.


 with Firefox browser you can find the image link


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jerico007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Phunkshon said:


> /\ Stunning shots.


 Do want! :heart:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Tvr t350*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

My Favorite TVR.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Marc55Mo (Sep 27, 2012)

I was trying to track down someone who had the Mk6 drain tube for the RVC


----------



## nykwhy (Oct 3, 2010)

(Moar)


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

pics or gtfo :thumbdown:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Marc55Mo said:


> I was trying to track down someone who had the Mk6 drain tube for the RVC


 Why look for it in this thread?:facepalm:


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

barry2952 said:


> Why look for it in this thread?:facepalm:


 Just a spambot dude. ignore it.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


 lol On a 250R


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## Perio5 (Oct 11, 2011)

AHFlynn said:


>


 WOW!!! Stole it, now my new screensaver!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

RQ1 said:


>


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

cramerica said:


>


 It is SO cool to see Bentley coming back to GT racing and I can't wait to see this thing on track!!! :thumbup:


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

Perio5 said:


> WOW!!! Stole it, now my new screensaver!


 yup! mine too. 

heres another good one


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


 Do you have a high res version of this picture. I am trying to look at what kind of heels she is wearing, I need to get them as a gift.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> Do you have a high...


 nope :beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

WannabeVWguy said:


>


Oh, i'm serious. Love the P1 :beer:


1990 Ferrari 308 GTB/Huffaker IMSA GTU Racing Car


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

hrama803 said:


> lol On a 250R


What 250R? :laugh:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Tuneman7 said:


> What 250R? :laugh:


Oh. My. God.

The front fenders aren't long enough to pull off the exposed tire look, but everything else is just stunning (though I'd pick a different set of side skirts)!

And why does it look LHD even though it's in Japan?


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

^^I agree, It's not the cleanest or most tasteful car but I really like it. Sort of shows what kind of potential the car has aesthetically.

I'm not sure the location of the car/pic, it's from an FB page I follow. Here's another pic.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

TaaT said:


>





KeiCar said:


> Do you have a high res version of this picture. I am trying to look at what kind of heels she is wearing, I need to get them as a gift.


CFMPs


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Topper Harley (Sep 29, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Ferrari enzo. autoscale


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

RQ1 said:


> Ferrari enzo. autoscale


No cutting board?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

barry2952 said:


> No cutting board?


No, thats a REAL CNC machine, not make believe...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

RQ1 said:


>


Any more info on this BADA$$ car? That is so gangster and yet so clean! 

Volga V12, have my baby!


Edit: Ahh, so deceptive. Theres a bimmer hiding under that skin, and a nice one at that!


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

C4 A6 said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> The front fenders aren't long enough to pull off the exposed tire look, but everything else is just stunning (though I'd pick a different set of side skirts)!
> 
> And why does it look LHD even though it's in Japan?


I think it looks like Taiwan - the writing looks Chinese, not Japanese, and Taiwan is an LHD country.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> Any more info on this BADA$$ car? That is so gangster and yet so clean!


BMW 850csi 5.6Litre 380hp V12


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

holy shi.... i would sell all of your children for that car


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

a bmw 850csi with a russian sedan made into a coupe as a shell? that costs half a million and weighs 2 tons?


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Saaboteur said:


> I think it looks like Taiwan - the writing looks Chinese, not Japanese, and Taiwan is an LHD country.


Nope, that's Japan. One of the signs in the background says "serufu" ("self") in katakana. And there's a big yen symbol on what looks like an ATM - Taiwan's currency uses the dollar sign ($).


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*2013 Porsche Boxster S*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Kevin's Varis STi by Raymond Tran, on Flickr


Kevin's Varis STi by Raymond Tran, on Flickr


Kevin's Varis STi by Raymond Tran, on Flickr


Kevin's Varis STi by Raymond Tran, on Flickr


Kevin's Varis STi by Raymond Tran, on Flickr


Kevin's Varis STi by Raymond Tran, on Flickr


Kevin's Varis STi by Raymond Tran, on Flickr


Kevin's Varis STi by Raymond Tran, on Flickr


Kevin's Varis STi by Raymond Tran, on Flickr


Kevin's Varis STi by Raymond Tran, on Flickr


Kevin's Varis STi by Raymond Tran, on Flickr


Kevin's Varis STi by Raymond Tran, on Flickr


Kevin's Varis STi by Raymond Tran, on Flickr


Kevin's Varis STi by Raymond Tran, on Flickr


Kevin's Varis STi by Raymond Tran, on Flickr


Kevin's Varis STi by Raymond Tran, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

JM-Kever by granarturismo, on Flickr


JM-Kever by granarturismo, on Flickr


JM-Kever by granarturismo, on Flickr


JM-Kever by granarturismo, on Flickr


JM-Kever by granarturismo, on Flickr


JM-Kever by granarturismo, on Flickr


JM-Kever by granarturismo, on Flickr


JM-Kever by granarturismo, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Martini on the roads by Philippe Collinet Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

freedomgli said:


>


Awesome. Those wheels look great in that color. Almost not even too big anymore!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Moriwaki TT F1*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

0D2X5520 by cookyboy67, on Flickr


BMW by clyde essex, on Flickr


BMW E24 635 CSI (Hartge H6S) by David Guimarães, on Flickr


"Awkward" BMW Z3M Coupe / BBS Wheels (version 2) by jeremycliff, on Flickr


"Awkward" BMW Z3M Coupe (version 1) by jeremycliff, on Flickr


SSR Wheels BMW 328i F30 by 1013MM, on Flickr


SSR Wheels BMW 328i F30 by 1013MM, on Flickr


SSR Wheels BMW 328i F30 by 1013MM, on Flickr


SSR Wheels BMW 328i F30 by 1013MM, on Flickr


SSR Wheels BMW 328i F30 by 1013MM, on Flickr








SSR Wheels BMW Z4 M Coupe Roadster by 1013MM, on Flickr


SSR Wheels BMW Z4 M Coupe Roadster by 1013MM, on Flickr


SSR Wheels BMW Z4 M Coupe Roadster by 1013MM, on Flickr


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Ferrari 308 GTB Gr.IV Michelotto (1977) by Laurent DUCHENE, on Flickr


Ferrari 308 GTB Gr.IV Michelotto (1977) by Laurent DUCHENE, on Flickr


308 GTB Gr.4 Michelotto. by Louis Lagneau (LOU), on Flickr


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Here are some of my shots from the Rolex Motorsport Reunion. More can be found here: Stance Works - Rolex Motorsport Reunion


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Retromini said:


> Here are some of my shots from the Rolex Motorsport Reunion. More can be found here: Stance Works - Rolex Motorsport Reunion


Good Stuff! :beer:

I always enjoy your pictures


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Retromini said:


> Here are some of my shots from the Rolex Motorsport Reunion. More can be found here: Stance Works - Rolex Motorsport Reunion


Stanceworks...









Great shots though.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

C4 A6 said:


> Stanceworks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your loss









Pic as per rules,


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


Only pussies run nitrometh :laugh:

Here some rice:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

C4 A6 said:


> Only pussies run nitrometh :laugh:
> 
> Here some rice:


 you want more rice ?


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Curious...that looks like stuff you'd find on...

STANCE|WORKS!

 :laugh: :beer:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

C4 A6 said:


> Curious...that looks like stuff you'd find on...
> 
> STANCE|WORKS!
> 
> :laugh: :beer:


I can tell you check the site often :laugh:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Selective sampling is selective. Just look: only 3 ([HOONIGAN] don't count) of the albums here are motorsports/automotive engineering related. All the other crap is "stance."


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

C4 A6 said:


> Selective sampling is selective. Just look: only 3 ([HOONIGAN] don't count) of the albums here are motorsports/automotive engineering related. All the other crap is "stance."


I think you're a bit confused, but I'm not too concerned in the end. You can continue thinking what you want. Like I said, your loss eace:

Back to hot shizz photos.


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

I think the broad spectrum of automotive related coverage that S|W has doing as of late is awesome. As far as the forum goes, it is one of VERY few where you have a really diverse group of cars all in one spot, and that's awesome IMO.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

All I had with me was my phone at the time.....


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

RQ1 said:


>


that is absolutely nuts I knew 911's are a little loose, but Ive ridden in a race prepped 930 turbo on the track during hot laps and it was nothing like that


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

^ love that plate


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

RQ1 said:


>


wtf :what:
:thumbup:


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

you guys think thats loose...watch this


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

RQ1 said:


>


:laugh: that's ****ing nuts! It's as if the car is set up to kick the tail out progressively and that's how he likes it :beer:

Here's a vid from the "so much rice...more wing than an airport" (x_GTI_x 2012) meet.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

C4 A6 said:


> :laugh: that's ****ing nuts! It's as if the car is set up to kick the tail out progressively and that's how he likes it :beer:


I believe this is the same car. Each video lists different drivers though, maybe endurance/same team.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I believe this is the same car. Each video lists different drivers though, maybe endurance/same team.


What an EPIC shot! It looks so graceful too 

Roolz:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Rukh said:


>


God I love that car :thumbup:



Phunkshon said:


>


Why have I never seen this car around town? Hopefully someday soon; it's gorgeous (minus the "stance")! :heart:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm sorry if I've broken some kind of prohibition against posting pictures of your own car, but I didn't take nor alter this picture. It was found on the internet after a show a couple of weeks ago. I think the picture is hot shizz.


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

barry2952 said:


> I'm sorry if I've broken some kind of prohibition against posting pictures of your own car, but I didn't take nor alter this picture. It was found on the internet after a show a couple of weeks ago. I think the picture is hot shizz.


The car is great (obviously), definitely disagree on the photo.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## flytech78 (Nov 25, 2003)

ncbrock said:


> that is absolutely nuts I knew 911's are a little loose, but Ive ridden in a race prepped 930 turbo on the track during hot laps and it was nothing like that


I think that one of the rules is that they have to race the tire specs from the era and, i am sure the motor has a little more go then original so the combo makes it a little squarely, my 964 is not even close to that loose but i beat it would be it i raced it on 175's....


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

nickthaskater said:


> Why have I never seen this car around town? Hopefully someday soon; it's gorgeous (minus the "stance")! :heart:


It's not dropped on it's nuts..It has period correct sized wheels...It's not completely tucked into the fenders.. Granted the offset is a bit aggressive, but is that really "stanced"?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

EpicVW said:


> It's not dropped on it's nuts..It has period correct sized wheels...It's not completely tucked into the fenders.. Granted the offset is a bit aggressive, but is that really "stanced"?


That's just the thing, the definition of "stance" is so skewed that there really is no such thing.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

C4 A6 said:


> That's just the thing, the definition of "stance" is so skewed that there really is no such thing.


Until everyone started bitching about the term, i always took 'stance' as an ambiguous term to mean the state of the car on its suspension and wheels. ie, high stance, low stance, aggressive stance, grandma stance, offroad stance, etc. literally, how the car 'stands'. 

then sh*t started getting out of hand and everyone started complaining about the term. 



per rules:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## vw mkiii (Oct 4, 2012)

[/URL]


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

LS7 engine, powertrain etc...


----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)

I dare anyone to find a modern car with a better ass than that Maserati.


----------



## Subie J (Dec 17, 2009)

Geechie_Suede said:


>


Black soot all over the cars he's towing. 

Totally radical, bro.


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

Subie J said:


> Totally radical, bro.


That seriously adds to the effect. I approve:thumbup:, that is just awesome

Any more pics of this?


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Found better pictures of that FR-S. Apparently it's a U.S. spec car in Japan, not sure how that worked out.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Tuneman7 said:


> Found better pictures of that FR-S. Apparently it's a U.S. spec car in Japan, not sure how that worked out.


Badass FRS. Any idea which flare kit that is?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Badass FRS. Any idea which flare kit that is?


Rocket Bunny IIRC.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Rocket Bunny IIRC.


I guess I'll see the kit in person since we have lights going on the Forgestar Rocket Bunny car.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Tuneman7 said:


> Found better pictures of that FR-S. Apparently it's a U.S. spec car in Japan, not sure how that worked out.


:thumbup:


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Rocket Bunny IIRC.


Yeah. In the U.S. I believe it's going to be sold as a GReddy kit.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

Well I guess my fav car is my own MKI I'd be lying if I said it wasn't:laugh:








followed by my wife's ea cabby:








something always I always liked about about the jagermeifter MKI berg cup racer


----------



## Palooza365 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm new so I hope you like these. I took all of these so they can't be posted already.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't see any hot or shizz (except for that SS) in the past 2 posts so I'll rectify that:




























eace:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

At first look I thought these were Isuzu Impulse wheels. But no? They are quite unique. What are they?



panzer 2.3 said:


>


Edit: I was thinking it was *these *wheels.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

Der Audidude said:


> At first look I thought these were Isuzu Impulse wheels. But no? They are quite unique. What are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I was thinking it was *these *wheels.


The are melber scacchiera II's also known as chessboard wheels. They're pretty rare & supposedly only a handful of sets exist. Her's are the only 4x100 that we know off. We love them because they're period correct & signify 80 trash :laugh:
Here's when we got them:








The upper left wheel had to be reapaired which cost a small fortune, but the wheels are machined so they had to be put on a lathe to get off the peeling clear coat & then re-cleared along with having the decals remade, but well worth it:thumbup:
Here's another pic of my wife's pride n joy. It's currently garaged as it preps for a bay shave/respray. The 8v is on its last legs thanks to me, and a aba w/ itbs is being swapped in.








That's her favorite pic of the car & she even had it made into a poster for the garage. Me MKI is behind her, but that's currently down too


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Saw this in front of the Bell Center in Montreal. Not my style, but still awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

The Italia is one of those cars that can be made perfect with wheels and "stance" (shudder). I don't really like it in stock form, but that yellow one and this are amazing.


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## baller9409 (Jun 23, 2011)

sub'd


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Great pic, but got me asking... did these three historically directly compete with eachother in the same series?


om617952 said:


>


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Der Audidude said:


> Great pic, but got me asking... did these three historically directly compete with eachother in the same series?


I do believe the E30 and 190e did.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Der Audidude said:


> Great pic, but got me asking... did these three historically directly compete with eachother in the same series?


Yes. But I think it was closer when Audi ran the Supertouring cars later on.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's some of my pictures of that hefner twin turbo lambo that showed up at my track event at nola last week. 1400hp, and it sounded incredible!:beer:
































































This chevy powered car showed up for some testing


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

RQ1 said:


>


Nice blinker fluid setup


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Are those 2 separate master cylinders for the front and rear brakes?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Nice shots!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Son said:


> The Italia is one of those cars that can be made perfect with wheels and "stance" (shudder). I don't really like it in stock form, but that yellow one and this are amazing.


My sentiments exactly. Well that and maybe make the taillights dual rounds. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Phunkshon said:


>


Bloodtype on the windows. Haven't seen that before


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

C4 A6 said:


> Bloodtype on the windows. Haven't seen that before


almost all rally cars have them :beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

SoCal VintageBMW 2012


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Impeccable. :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some of my pictures from my track event at nola motorsports park. This the nola track garage


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


How the **** :what:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5gtEbnlw2M&feature=related



C4 A6 said:


> How the **** :what:


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

C4 A6 said:


> Are those 2 separate master cylinders for the front and rear brakes?


Yes. They need to hold a serious amount of fluid because of the size of the calipers and pistons. Some teams will also swap calipers, pads and rotors as a set in the middle of a race and don't want to have to top up brake fluid.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

mikegilbert said:


> My sentiments exactly. Well that and maybe make the taillights dual rounds. :thumbup::laugh:


You and me, we share tastes in Ferraris! I, too, think Ferrari should have stuck to two pairs of round taillights.


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Might as well post some highlights from my car show pics


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some tiny fun hot shizz


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

>


Oh jeez... Thick brake dust on Campy on "vintage" Ferrari is motoring DIR. Gorgeous.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

WAUOla said:


> Yes. But I think it was closer when Audi ran the Supertouring cars later on.


That video is awesome! Thank you! Its crazy that the Audi has four more cylinders to work with and the bhp is like 100 more than the other four bangers.

Thanks for info and the vid! :thumbup:


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

RQ1 said:


> Some tiny fun hot shizz


Wankel Rotary Kart engine. Goes like stink. 48hp or thereabouts. Had a hard time keeping up with one in a stock 125 shifter racing down at Qualcomm stadium :thumbup:


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Mintyy said:


> Oh jeez... Thick brake dust on Campy on "vintage" Ferrari is motoring DIR. Gorgeous.


:thumbup: I'd really love a similarly equipped 308GTB for doing TSD road rallies and fun back road drives. Those Stratos style wheels look great. STR reps are made by Compomotive.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Phunkshon said:


>


Were roundie ti's available state side? I always thought all ti's had square tails...

Another case of grass is greener on the other side of the pond?


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Edit: Not sure, so I shouldn't answer.


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Pat McNeal's Custom Chevy Cab Over Engine Truck with GMC 702CI V12 Power*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Nola


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

this thread needs more raptor!


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

Der Audidude said:


> Were roundie ti's available state side? I always thought all ti's had square tails...
> 
> Another case of grass is greener on the other side of the pond?


I know there were roundie tii's stateside...I would imagine there were ti's as well....just checked, yes there were.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

I'll be damned! Very cool, thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow, that is awesome. I never realized that the ducktail spoiler on the Singer's moved:thumbup:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

bubbagti said:


> Wow, that is awesome. I never realized that the ducktail spoiler on the Singer's moved:thumbup:


I sell parts to them. Good guys. :thumbup:


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

TooFitToQuit said:


> I sell parts to them. Good guys. :thumbup:


 what kind, that's probably my favorite car!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Dieselstation said:


>


Well thats pretty much it then.


Heres some I have seen in person and managed to snap


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

danny_16v said:


> what kind, that's probably my favorite car!


HID bulbs.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

nothing against BMW's win... congrats to them, but the new DTM is so boring compared to the old. BTCC is still more like the old DTM


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Are either of those images scaled? Or does the new McLaren have nearly the same dimensions as the F1?


----------



## Kstyle (Sep 12, 2007)

Not the best pics but hey, I took them









Mom's new bf.. both are his, well the DB9 is kind of my mom's now..? IDK, but ^ here is the Hilton International in downtown Houston, valet definitely kept his cars out front. 










And that's what he gave me to run errands, see friends, whatever on Sunday before the Texans game.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## brabusGTI (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Look at that tire stretch brah :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

^^Any build threads on that monster? Google turns up nothing. umpkin:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

MrMook said:


> ^^Any build threads on that monster? Google turns up nothing. umpkin:


I couldn't find a build thread but i found another thread with some more info on the car. Also a drag video

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5296142-MMI-RWD-Corrado-24v-Turbo-Drag-Car


----------



## djstarscr3am (Aug 16, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


lol i know this car hes on a local forum names mike car is mint:beer: just got those HREs too


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

Local car show....





























For fun.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Damn...Sold  :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

RQ1 said:


>


weber ida's sound amazing on v8's


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

My work on a SEMA show car (headlights)


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


Is that...an R8 rear brake set up with Lamborghini wheels on a Golf...?

:facepalm:


----------



## garytightpants (Jun 14, 2010)

C4 A6 said:


> Is that...an R8 rear brake set up with Lamborghini wheels on a Golf...?
> 
> :facepalm:


I think its just lambo wheels on an R8


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

TaaT said:


>





djstarscr3am said:


> lol i know this car hes on a local forum names mike car is mint:beer: just got those HREs too


Is that the one I've seen at New England Dragway?


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

garytightpants said:


> I think its just lambo wheels on an R8


Looks like mk6 GTI side skirts and fenders to me


----------



## hk_project (Nov 30, 2011)

and more here: http://www.hk-project.fr/?p=1416


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

timmiller05 said:


> Looks like mk6 GTI side skirts and fenders to me


Bingo :thumbup:













C4 A6 said:


> Is that...an R8 rear brake set up with Lamborghini wheels on a Golf...?
> 
> :facepalm:


what's wrong?

i like big brakes


----------



## djstarscr3am (Aug 16, 2012)

Time for a GTI said:


> Is that the one I've seen at New England Dragway?


probably not. i dont think he tracks it at all.


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

djstarscr3am said:


> probably not. i dont think he tracks it at all.


Too bad. The car I see every so often up there is running 11's. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## slide13 (Jul 7, 2012)

C4 A6 said:


> Is that...an R8 rear brake set up with Lamborghini wheels on a Golf...?
> 
> :facepalm:


i know right! why would anyone waste the R8 brakes and lambo wheels.


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

C4 A6 said:


> Is that...an R8 rear brake set up with Lamborghini wheels on a Golf...?
> 
> :facepalm:


...what's wrong with that?


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

slide13 said:


> i know right! why would anyone waste the R8 brakes and lambo wheels.
> 
> 
> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


You shut the **** up.



worth_fixing said:


> ...what's wrong with that?


This form > function bull**** is really going too far. And don't even TRY to tell me that his upgrade is "functional". There's nothing functional about it. If it was, then APR would have it on their race car instead of the properly sized BBK they use now.

And that one with the carbon disks and OZ Superleggeras: that's just ASKING for trouble. Do they even know how carbon disks work? Every time you brake they essentially glaze over. To get the glass off, you have to brake hard enough to scrape it off, and then once you're done braking it glazes over again. And the process repeats. And if you don't brake hard enough (aka street driving), they're less effective than regular steel rotors.

Here's rule #1:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

worth_fixing said:


> ...what's wrong with that?


There are classier ways to be an attention whore than bolting dollar bills onto your car.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

It still amazes me how much time people spend worrying about what other people do with their own cars.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


is that a chop top mustang? it looks SO much better than the standard one...


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

is that a body kit for the gt40 or is that a custom mustang redo. Either way, I like that better than the regular gt40


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

simon_C said:


> is that a chop top mustang? it looks SO much better than the standard one...


here sir http://www.topspeed.com/cars/ford/2012-ford-mustang-mach40-by-eckert-rod-shop-ar137141.html


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>


oh my god in heaven


----------



## slide13 (Jul 7, 2012)

C4 A6 said:


> You shut the **** up.


bro i was supporting your opinion. i too believe that volkswagen shouldn't exist.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Cell phone shot, too.


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

worth_fixing said:


> ...what's wrong with that?


It's dumb


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

Dat Wiessmann!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

The best Merc, I've ever seen. And to boot, it's got the 6.3 AMG motor in it.


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

I had to look up what sort of corn-ball bull**** "Swap Shop" was, and sweet-**** take a look at this www.floridaswapshop.com

"Lease a Gulfstream - Coming Feb. 2013!"

Only in America does this **** pass as a legitimate business. I'm guessing a front for most of the dope brought into the states...


----------



## brabusGTI (Aug 28, 2003)

Fortythreepercent said:


> The best Merc, I've ever seen. And to boot, it's got the 6.3 AMG motor in it.


The engine is V12 from SL 600 Biturbo and RENNtech modifications = 650 hp & 750lb :beer:

http://www.hotrodscustomstuff.com/mercedes-bent


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm sorry but the wheels on that Mercedes are terrible


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

wheeltowheel said:


> I'm sorry but the wheels on that Mercedes are terrible



x2. 

never thought i'd say this but, it needs more tire


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

babydubz said:


> x2.
> 
> never thought i'd say this but, it needs more tire


:thumbup:


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

Fortythreepercent said:


> The best Merc, I've ever seen. And to boot, it's got the 6.3 AMG motor in it.


Yuck


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

babydubz said:


> x2.
> 
> never thought i'd say this but, it needs more tire


I agree with you 100% (and I prefer wheel > tire, but in moderation)...


...thats not moderation. Just back it off a little bit, and its Puuuuurfect. The rest of the car is STUNNING. Speaking of, can someone find a desktop resolution pic so I can get it...


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


>


http://www.mustangheaven.com/2012/s...mach40-pumping-out-850-horsepower/#more-13377
Here’s another custom Mustang making the trip to SEMA dubbed the ‘Mustang Mach40′, a mid-engine combination of a Mach 1 and a GT40. It’s built by Eckert’s Rod Shop who wanted to combine modern Ford technology with the body of a 1969 Mach 1 Mustang.

The modern Ford technology comes in the form of a 5.4-liter dual overhead cam GT super car motor with an upgraded 4 liter Whipple supercharger. The engine uses a drive by wire throttle along with a system to dial in the number of horsepower from 600-850. The motor has also been converted to run a flex-fuel system.

The project was truly an undertaking considering the man hours that went into building the custom body and suspension. This project Mustang has to be one of the better customs at this years SEMA show.


----------



## brabusGTI (Aug 28, 2003)

Never mind the car is one dream :thumbup:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

He means less rim, more sidewall. A lot more sidewall.


----------



## brabusGTI (Aug 28, 2003)

barry2952, I corrected my post. :thumbup:
May be I'm sleeping :laugh:


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

barry2952 said:


> He means less rim, more sidewall. A lot more sidewall.


Nah. That would be a conflict with the cars over-all personality. It's a very modern-car besides the shell essentially. I understand that's your opinion on the tires, however.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

_The Yamaha OX99-11 was a sports car designed by Yamaha subsidiary Ypsilon Technology and IAD, an English engineering consultancy, which was supposed to enter production in 1994.
However, disagreements between IAD and Yamaha over the budget made Yamaha take the project to its own Ypsilon Technology, which was given six months to finish the project, otherwise it would be terminated. To make matters worse, Japan was at that time in the midst of a financial crisis, which led Yamaha to believe it wouldn't be able to find any customers for the car, which was expected to have an $800,000 price tag (over $1 million in 2006 dollars).
Eventually the project was delayed until 1994, before finally being cancelled. A total of three prototypes were built by IAD._


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ That's awesome!

I would love to hear some sound clips


----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)

Very cool looking motor! Huge headers.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RQ1 said:


> ^ That's awesome!
> 
> I would love to hear some sound clips


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ sounds great :thumbup:

Thanks


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh, that's hideous! Though, it may be an engineering joy.


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

You guys are slackin' today...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Fortythreepercent said:


> Nah. That would be a conflict with the cars over-all personality. It's a very modern-car besides the shell essentially. I understand that's your opinion on the tires, however.


Grammar police here on account of two incorrectly used hyphens. I'll let you off with a warning this time, but don't expect it again in the future.


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

wheeltowheel said:


> Grammar police here on account of two incorrectly used hyphens. I'll let you off with a warning this time, but don't expect it again in the future.


Noted.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

wheeltowheel said:


> Grammar police here on account of two incorrectly used hyphens. I'll let you off with a warning this time, but don't expect it again in the future.





Fortythreepercent said:


> Noted.


Jesus, enough. This a picture thread not a bitching one.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

>


That poor R32.


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

This is interesting...


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Not sure If I added these I took during the summer.


































































And this Ranger for years had me wondering what was under the hood....









Under the hood. :what::laugh:









Mid engine in the bed area. :thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I like the mid-engine Ranger guy's sense of humor :thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

Probably won't do a seven minute around the ring, but I dig the looks :vampire:umpkin:


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

That's some great photography! The GT3 Cup car has got me all type of jealous.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## alexislow (Jul 12, 2011)

alpina5 said:


>


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ nice segue

nice segway:


----------



## uberaudi (Oct 29, 2002)

cramerica said:


> ^ nice segue
> 
> nice segway:


This is full of win. Excellent work both posts above, bravo.


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## 1ac4u2nv (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## 1ac4u2nv (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Custom Ducati TT3 Difazio


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ looks like duolever suspension :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

This was driving me nuts as I could not see/figure out how the lower arm pivoted. Then I realized the hub is a giant heim joint, pretty rad!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

That Ducati is pretty wild.

Speaking of Ducatis....
















































And not Ducatis:


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMook said:


>



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

This is interesting.


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Phunkshon, you aint got nothing on me when it comes to rare E30 M3 pics.

The photographer who sent me these as well as 200 more told me not to share, but I couldnt resist. :laugh: 2 wont do any harm...LoL


circa 1992










circa 1991


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## koolaidvr6 (Oct 9, 2006)

*TS Racing S3*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's some of my sh!tty cell phone pics of a 1969 daytona that showed up yesterday at the local lehigh cars and coffee.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Phunkshon said:


>


I can't get over how sexy this is. You rarely see a track-prepped GT2 (or Turbo).


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Jaguar XJ220 by HereBeBeasties, on Flickr


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## lawdogg (May 11, 2011)

My parents saw this on the road driving from PA to VT, wondered what it was, sent me a cell pic. 










At first glance I thought 328 GTS ... but no! '73-'76 365 GT4/BB. First of the boxer 12's.  :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

A bespoke Audi R8...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Love love love the TC Concept wheels on the R8 "Toxique"

http://fourtitude.com/news/publish/Industry_Tuner_News/article_7312.shtml


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Gepi (Jan 26, 2005)

lawdogg said:


> My parents saw this on the road driving from PA to VT, wondered what it was, sent me a cell pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to nitpick, but it's a 512BB.


----------



## lawdogg (May 11, 2011)

Gepi said:


> Sorry to nitpick, but it's a 512BB.


You're not nitpicking, you're educating ... thanks! I was going off wikipedia's pictures alone. How can you tell the difference?

To me, it looked identical to this which is a 365 GT4 BB according to wikipedia:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

lawdogg said:


> You're not nitpicking, you're educating ... thanks! I was going off wikipedia's pictures alone. How can you tell the difference?
> 
> To me, it looked identical to this which is a 365 GT4 BB according to wikipedia:


Best clue is the 6 tail lights vs. the 512s 4. :thumbup:

There are other little exterior differences to pick up on.


----------



## lawdogg (May 11, 2011)

VierSpeed said:


> Best clue is the 6 tail lights vs. the 512s 4. :thumbup:
> 
> There are other little exterior differences to pick up on.


Look at that, thanks! I'll have to fess up to my parents! :beer:


----------



## sideways89 (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

Gepi said:


> Sorry to nitpick, but it's a 512BB.


While we're nitpicking, it should be noted that it's actually BB512


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Look at that wheel gap...



Phunkshon said:


>


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Phunkshon said:


> INSANE Ferrari 458 GT3 Sound on Track


Good Lord. Why only 2:50 of it??


----------



## Gepi (Jan 26, 2005)

Robin said:


> While we're nitpicking, it should be noted that it's actually BB512


Actually, even though the badge does say BB512, IIRC Ferrari refers to the car as the 512 Berlinetta Boxer or 512BB, and not the other way around.


Ninja Edit: http://www.ferrari.com/english/gt_sport cars/classiche/all_models/pages/article_512_bb.aspx


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ best new Charger I've seen :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Supra from the local lehigh cars and coffee last sunday


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Great shot.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

Water


----------



## Cretzky (Dec 9, 2006)

I think that this car fits in pretty god here. It belongs to Hans Dahlbäck, famous tuner known for a bunch of crazy builds over the years. It’s a 997 GT2 with 960hp and 1150nm and a 6spd sequential gearbox.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

badb5 said:


>


Yuck. Here's some eye bleach:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Crappy pictures, I know, but a nice car:

































I love the satin/gloss mix; painting all of the chrome bits gloss black, with the body in satin black is an interesting take.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Untitled by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


Untitled by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


Cherokee 1 by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


Better Days by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


Untitled by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

and the driver


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Winner.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Ah yes, the 4.0...


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Rukh: Woah!


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

It looks so much better now...


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Cretzky said:


> Hans Dahlbäck


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Damn, that coupe' is doin' it...


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

So fresh.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some video from our local lehigh cars and coffee


----------



## Cervical Bruiser (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


Oh my god.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Fortythreepercent said:


> It looks so much better now...


That's what _she_ said...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Betweenthewhitelines (Nov 21, 2012)

I have followed this Thread for a long time, thought it was time to sign up and share some of my own work with you. Enjoy! 

These are some from the Spa 6 hr Classic this past year! Enjoy!


----------



## Betweenthewhitelines (Nov 21, 2012)

A few More! I love the lighting at these Endurance races.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Great shots!


----------



## Betweenthewhitelines (Nov 21, 2012)

A few more from around the streets of Europe. For more check out my blog.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Sunbeam-Lotus Horizon Turbo, it's like a Bizarro world GLH-S. :laugh:



freedomgli said:


>


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

:sly:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

PUR = Cor?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

C4 A6 said:


> PUR = Cor?


lolopcorn:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Fortythreepercent said:


> Damn, that coupe' is doin' it...


Agree. Glad I got one.

Apparently this is built on a spare A2 chassis, but who knows with Dahlbäck stories...
Either way, it looks best in this look, before getting the new style flames etc.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Cervical Bruiser said:


>


TEATS. :thumbup:


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

RQ1 said:


> Some video from our local lehigh cars and coffee


Lose any street races to a GT500 that was filled with passengers that day? :wave:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## RaminGTI20 (Sep 16, 2006)

TaaT said:


> :sly:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

SVTDanny said:


> Lose any street races to a GT500 that was filled with passengers that day? :wave:


 well, i'm not going to call that street racing, just having some fun with some nice people i met at a local car show. I don't street race, nothing more than that!

That was a long time ago. How did you hear about that all the way down in virginia ?


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Rally madness


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Rally madness


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Uhh, the Gulf livery is a '60s or '70s thing. And the Morgan is more like a, what, '20s-'30s kinda thing?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Son said:


> Uhh, the Gulf livery is a '60s or '70s thing. And the Morgan is more like a, what, '20s-'30s kinda thing?


2012 Morgan, but close enough.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GeneH (Mar 18, 2003)

.


Son said:


>


Uh, why isn't her hair moving?


----------



## OldAndyAndTheSea (Oct 6, 2012)

GeneH said:


> .
> 
> Uh, why isn't her hair moving?


There's no wind in the picture.

That's just the dress. Always looks like that.

I'd know, because I shop at TJ Maxx.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

OldAndyAndTheSea said:


> There's no wind in the picture.
> 
> That's just the dress. Always looks like that.
> 
> I'd know, because I shop at TJ Maxx.


you Maxxinista, you!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Those Aston Martin pictures have been around for years and I never noticed that lol.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Spotted this tasty little package while picking up my car today. Very nice. I'd lose the wing, personally.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

VierSpeed said:


> Spotted this tasty little package while picking up my car today. Very nice. I'd lose the wing, personally.


it looks really good in that color.
i like the wing and wheels too.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


> 2012 Morgan, but close enough.


I know it's a new car (three-wheeler?) but you gotta admit it's as retro as a car (three-wheeler?) gets. That's why I said "kinda thing".


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

VierSpeed said:


> Spotted this tasty little package while picking up my car today. Very nice. I'd lose the wing, personally...


 That is perhaps the first GT86/FR-S/BRZ that I _truly_ like. They're ok cars, and I appreciate the specs, they just generally don't really speak to me. This one does. :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RQ1 said:


>


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

One of my dad's friends brought this over to our house a few years ago. Sitting on the front porch and having a Countach to stare at was the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Windgate Festival of Speed by agup627, on Flickr 

 
MOD GIRL & GTO by FLUIDIMAGES, on Flickr 

 
Mercedes-Benz 230SL , Hong Kong by Tung1209, on Flickr 

 
Mercedes Benz 280SE Cabriolet , Hong Kong by Tung1209, on Flickr 

 
Alfa Romeo Giulietta SZ , Hong Kong by Tung1209, on Flickr


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

Ugh those wheels on that Vantage :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> One of my dad's friends brought this over to our house a few years ago. Sitting on the front porch and having a Countach to stare at was the greatest thing ever.


 is this thing local?!


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

jrmcm said:


> Ugh those wheels on that Vantage :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


 no idea what youre talking about. btw, post a pic with it.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

cramerica said:


> is this thing local?!


 Well, it was when this picture was taken, but he sold it just a couple weeks after this. No idea where it is now, sadly. That car was awesome.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


>


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## nismor32 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lindsay, y u do so many drugs?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Some pics (frm my archives) I have snapped of hot shizz


----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

^^ That GT3RS :heart: Beautiful :thumbup: Fitment is flawless


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

duma said:


>


 I'm assuming these are your cars...first off, you dont post your own cars. Second, they arent even anything special...just a couple old ass audis.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

stascom said:


> ^^ That GT3RS :heart: Beautiful :thumbup: *Fitment is flawless*


 :sly:


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Tha' bricks!


----------



## Beve3rly (Nov 28, 2012)

Very beautiful....


----------



## case m (May 21, 2009)

.:Chr!sVR6 said:


> I'm assuming these are your cars...first off, you dont post your own cars. Second, they arent even anything special...just a couple old ass audis.


 Looks hot to me. I don't think anyone who owns a 73 Beetle Autostick can call anyone out on...anything. His "old ass audis" are better than that piece of crap. 

Per the rules...


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

C4 A6 said:


> :sly:


 here you go


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## uberaudi (Oct 29, 2002)

stascom said:


> here you go


 Hahahaha!! This struck me as very funny this morning.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

stascom said:


> here you go


 Not sure what you're getting at; I find that to be as hideous as the occasional Golf that gets posted in here.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

stascom said:


> here you go


 :wave:


----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)

.:Chr!sVR6 said:


> I'm assuming these are your cars...first off, you dont post your own cars.


 wrong.................


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

worthy? was told the tri-carb is rare  its a buddys dads car


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

From a shoot I did the other day. The real deal. And if that wasn't enough, the guy had an XKSS, two D-Types, two C-Types and more in his garage...


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

pat_ernzen said:


> From a shoot I did the other day. The real deal. And if that wasn't enough, the guy had an XKSS, two D-Types, two C-Types and more in his garage...


 link preez?


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

_Menacing in matte black, this automotive assassin strikes a stinging blow too, with an estimated 1750Hp and fuel economy of "80-100 litres per skid". Steve, comfortable in his masculinity, openly admitted, "As for a quarter-mile time, I won't be racing it – I'm too scared to drag it!" What he will be doing, however, is smoking it up: "We want to go to burnout comps all around the country". Steve Nogas_


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

good Lord!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

rj_shiver said:


>


 wheels and tires :thumbdown: 

everything else


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

some vintage


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

rj_shiver said:


> [I]Menacing in matte black, this automotive assassin strikes a stinging blow too, with an estimated 1750Hp and fuel economy of "80-100 litres per skid". Steve, comfortable in his masculinity, openly admitted, "As for a quarter-mile time, I won't be racing it – I'm too scared to drag it!" What he will be doing, however, is smoking it up:[B] "We want to go to burnout comps all around the country".[/B] Steve Nogas[/I][/QUOTE]
> 
> wait a second...... He spent all that time, money and effort into making this insane car with 1,750hp just to do BURNOUTS?!?!?! WTF, is this cat smoking!!! And how can I get into his family if he's going to just waste money like that?!? Damn, I could make major use of that kinda money!! What a waste.... :banghead:


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

You must be unaware of Powercruise. 

Burnouts (skids) are one of Australia's national pastimes. 

What's funny is I read your post, being that it's the first post on this page, and was thinking "Hmm, sounds like an Australian car" 

Went back a page, sure enough, RHD and has Victoria plates.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

So, what you are saying is.... It is the right thing to do to build the most powerful motor, get as much hp as possible _just_ to do Burnouts...... Again, sounds like a waste. Take that beast to the track and stop being a pu$$y and see what that monster has!


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> So, what you are saying is.... It is the right thing to do to build the most powerful motor, get as much hp as possible _just_ to do Burnouts...... Again, sounds like a waste. Take that beast to the track and stop being a pu$$y and see what that monster has!


 Yeaa,, it's kinda sad, all those powers are just to burn tires. But every country have they own way to have fun, just like QWKDTSN said


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)

Some poeple think quarter mile is a waste too... 

Anyway


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

case m said:


> Looks hot to me. I don't think anyone who owns a 73 Beetle Autostick can call anyone out on...anything. His "old ass audis" are better than that piece of crap.


 Yes, it is a piece of crap...but that has nothing to do with what I said. It's not like I tried to put it in this thread. You're really tough talking **** over a car forum :laugh: 

What do you drive?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

RQ1 said:


> heffner cobra


 sweet baby jesus


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> sweet baby jesus


 sweet tiny, infant jesus


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

cramerica said:


> sweet tiny, infant jesus


 UGR will beat it


----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

cramerica said:


> sweet tiny, infant jesus


 amiable teensy-weensy, neonate prince of peace.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

rj_shiver said:


>


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Beve3rly said:


> Very beautiful....


 DAE wanna know what these were?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Somebody please tell me that Tesla isn't a Photoshop.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Somebody please tell me that Tesla isn't a Photoshop.


 Not necessarily photoshop but probable one of the renderings for the new Tesla X concept. Full production hasn't been released, but they have finally released a possible production version with rear gullwing doors, said to go on sale mid 2013


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

model S 









model S wagon is a photoshop (bummer) 











the model X is a high roof line crossover


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Amsterdam Dakar Challenge*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


 Holy positive offset Batman!!!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Jacky's Voltex S2000*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Mansory 958 Cayenne*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Ford Escort Rally Madeira*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*So Good It's On A Stamp* 
http://www.desert-motors.com/?p=1462


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

Phunkshon said:


>


 I've sat in that car  Owner is super nice, almost as nice as the car itself.


----------



## NeedsMoreBoost (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

It doesn't get much more hot shizz than glowing brakes


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

rj_shiver said:


>


Better looking models would be appreciated 

$200k with car $20 hoes to unveil it:screwy:


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Lotus Elise S1 with S3 face conversion and lots of carbon fiber and custom aero


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

1955 Mercedes-Benz 300SL Gullwing Coupe


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Jedidub said:


> Better looking models would be appreciated
> 
> $200k with car $20 hoes to unveil it:screwy:


They are what we call Camaro/Trans Am caliber ladies.
Suited for the trailer park and section 8. 
That was before they brought the Camaro back though.:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Red NSX*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Honda Integra DC5, CTM Macau Touring Car Cup, Macau GT Cup, 2012 59th Macau Grand Prix*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Ferrari 458 GT3, Macau GT Cup, 2012 59th Macau Grand Prix*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Pagani Zonda F crash, Hong Kong*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*280Z*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution 4*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> _Red NSX_


:heart:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some pictures from the toys for tots rally


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

RQ1 said:


> Some pictures from the toys for tots rally


What kind of car is this?


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> What kind of car is this?


Rossion Q1. :thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> What kind of car is this?


The name is right on the back: Rossion Q1. It's basically an updated Noble.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Rossion Q1. :thumbup:


Thank you!! :thumbup:



freedomgli said:


> The name is right on the back: Rossion Q1. It's basically an updated Noble.


I was trying to figure out what it said but couldn't... Thanks though!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

^^I saw that car in person on I95 Southbound NYC, being transported on a flatbed. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

freedomgli said:


> The name is right on the back: Rossion Q1. It's basically an updated Noble.


It also has a Taurus SHO engine. There's a local guy who owns one, it's always in the shop with issues so he's selling it because he barely ever drives it.


----------



## burtburt (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

/\ 917 engine ?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Time Attack Evo*


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*ITR*


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ I could look at NSXs all day


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.autogespot.com/bugatti-veyron-164-super-sport/2012/11/28


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Gemballa avalanche roadster gtr evo-r*

Rare sight in the wild


http://www.gemballa.com/CarModell_37


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*GTA Spano*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

Tonk said:


> It also has a Taurus SHO engine. There's a local guy who owns one, it's always in the shop with issues so he's selling it because he barely ever drives it.


No. They have 3.0 Duratecs with turbos.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

god i love this thread.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

I think lancia pics make me happier then anything, why the F cant we get them in the states


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## slikaznricer (Mar 27, 2008)

they arent real cars, but do they suffice?

(GT5 has amazing graphics)












































































I love dark photos, but from what i hear, no one else does...


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Amazing pictures. I mess around on photo mode sometimes but never get that level of color or detail in my pictures. I've seen some shots thought that can seriously be difficult to differentiate between the game or irl.

Like this promo pic of the Spa DLC when it was released.


----------



## slikaznricer (Mar 27, 2008)

Tuneman7 said:


> Amazing pictures....
> 
> .... when it was released


Thanks!!

i'll leave a few more if you guys dont mind.



















and since you guys hate it when people post their own car but, shes hot shizz to me


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

2002_ti said:


> post pics of cars/trucks the you appreciate, local event/shows
> ill get it started
> only rule: dont post unless you have pics please
> 
> ...



Iwas going to take the pictures of my old 5.6 SEL down except its the first car in the post.... It was crushed in 2009.


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

freedomgli said:


>


MOAR!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

This white Range Rover is the SUPER.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Local car from my area. Snapped some pics of this wicked 5-series from a small gtg over the weekend.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

RQ1 said:


> Local car from my area. Snapped some pics of this wicked 5-series from a small gtg over the weekend.



I absolutely love this car and the incredibly long build threads that it has produced. :heart:


----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPpwSh-w43c&list=FLBLY4S7d3o2cPyGYUR3Vuog&index=27


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

The engine bay on that car is a labour of love!

Link to build threads?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Bidstrup Photography


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Is that TVR of some-sort? Would love to know more info...

Pic-per-rules:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Fortythreepercent said:


> Is that TVR of some-sort? Would love to know more info...


http://www.wiesmann.com/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Top down always


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Bring your friends with you


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Bring lots of friends with you


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

RQ1 said:


> Local car from my area. Snapped some pics of this wicked 5-series from a small gtg over the weekend.


He was 5mall5nails on here. It's a glorious E34


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## walshydub (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## walshydub (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## walshydub (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Diamond Dave said:


> He was 5mall5nails on here. It's a glorious E34


He mentioned to me that he has an account on vortex but dosen't post on here anymore. He told me he posts on bimmerforums often. I'm having trouble finding the build thread. Next time i see him i'll ask him to send me the link. We had a long conversation about his car, some really nice work went into that car.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Brabham BT8


1957 Porsche Carrera GT






Velvet wrapped Fisker Karma


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Track Day Truck: Chevrolet C-10*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Pagazni Zonda 760 RS*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Ferrari 365 GTB/4 Shooting Brake*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*1998 Ford Escort ZX2 Rally Car*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

The real deal. 1966 Lola T70 MK2


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## babydriver (May 6, 2012)

Phunkshon said:


>


info please..

and holy **** @ that carbon 280


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

babydriver said:


> info please..


1992 Oldsmobile Aerotech


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

RQ1 said:


>


I bet that thing sounds awesome. :laugh:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ I would like to hear some sound clips of that, for sure


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## walshydub (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

continuing with porsche goodness

I think this is a backdated 964


----------



## RS-Karl (Jan 22, 2007)

Indeed, PS Autoart 911s are based on 964s.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

danny_16v said:


>


I'm digging this houndstooth


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

Phunkshon said:


>


I used to have posters of this car Back in the day I thought it was awesome!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

any more of this? or a link?



Phunkshon said:


>


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

The amount of Porsche on the previous page, is just barely enough. More. MORE I SAY! 

And in direct contrast to my demand, a 600-Grosser.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

n0rdicalex. said:


> any more of this? or a link?


Sadly, that's all there was.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

n0rdicalex. said:


> any more of this? or a link?












http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/997-turbo-gt2/279765-porsche-turbo-rsr-night-shots-high-res.html

f*ckin high res http://www.flickr.com/photos/sparkyvw/7180328383/


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

IMG_4628_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_4636_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_4543_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_4596_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_4518-2_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_3930_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_3924_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_3900-2_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_3792_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

IMG_2918-2_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_2719_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

917 goodness


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I bet that thing sounds awesome. :laugh:


Correct.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## SargeinAZ (Nov 24, 2005)

lyonsroar said:


> IMG_2918-2_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2719_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr




thanks for the quick laugh


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Time Attack - Nissan Pulsar by Roadsternumber6, on Flickr


Time Attack - Nissan Pulsar by Roadsternumber6, on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## koolaidvr6 (Oct 9, 2006)

RQ1 said:


>


Could someone please educate me on what the cable is running from the roll cage to what looks like maybe his harness or seat?


----------



## bones1000 (Oct 11, 2012)

koolaidvr6 said:


> Could someone please educate me on what the cable is running from the roll cage to what looks like maybe his harness or seat?


It is connected to the seatbelt and keeps it out of the way when the drivers change.


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes, it's just a rubberband


----------



## koolaidvr6 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ah I see, thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## DUBLUV401 (Oct 21, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


Right click, save as. :beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

black series


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

What happened to the DIW forum?


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

TaaT said:


> What happened to the DIW forum?


Couldn't find the DIW thread so you post it in the Hot Shizz thread?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

MFactor said:


> Couldn't find the DIW thread so you post it in the Hot Shizz thread?


and you quotes


----------



## thrillhouse (Jun 25, 2003)

i swear that plasti dip jetta lives close to me ive seen it at the gas station, gives me a huuuge laugh on the way to work


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Bidstrup Photography


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

RQ1 said:


>


The mismatched wheels are a bit of a bummer on a car of this calibre, no?

And that red Aussie GT Championship Exige is just saucy. Good to see it still gets some action.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Mintyy said:


> The mismatched wheels are a bit of a bummer on a car of this calibre, no?


From what I understand the mismatch of the wheels was a popular modification of the era because they didn't make wide fuchs back in those days... so owners would simply swap out the rear wheels. Call it a period correct throwback to reminisce on the look of those days of hot rodding 911's


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

danny_16v said:


> From what I understand the mismatch of the wheels was a popular modification of the era because they didn't make wide fuchs back in those days... so owners would simply swap out the rear wheels. Call it a period correct throwback to reminisce on the look of those days of hot rodding 911's


Yep, that's the reason...if you look at a lot of period race photos of the 911ST or 911R, you'll usually see minilights on the rear (sometimes on the front too)...even the Meaney 914/6GT had them on the back.


----------



## walshydub (Nov 13, 2009)

Rest here - http://www.egarage.com/current-interests/egarage-top-50-photos-2012/


----------



## sukraj (Dec 31, 2012)

Best source of info I've found so far : )I want to share with my friends







:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sukraj (Dec 31, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

^ That is so perfect in so many ways. :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

Kou's 350z by tyler anastasi, on Flickr

My newest photo.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry...not much in the way of exotics here in Nebraska...had some good times at the strip though...:thumbup:



IMG_3837_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_2480_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_2415_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_2429_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_2419_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_2459_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_2655_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_2170_mad by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_1910_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Shot this at the dragstrip:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


>


Good article on this car in the latest excellence - http://www.excellence-mag.com/issues/207


----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)

RQ1 said:


>





http://www.jontanis.com/gallery/d/5825-1/DSC_2265.jpg


----------



## Joy550 (Jan 7, 2013)

Supercharged Z06 from a car show I went to last weekendhttp://********************.com/images/24.gif


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

From my FB feed:


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

This _really_ is a stellar photo.


----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)

IMG_5189 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_5184 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_5200 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_5225 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_5232 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_5204 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_5220 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_5197 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_5259 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_5299 by So Lens,


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

zeewhiz said:


> From my FB feed:


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ tyre stretch ftw


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

intercedeGLI said:


> http://www.jontanis.com/gallery/d/5825-1/DSC_2265.jpg


My new desktop background, thank you


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll be the mazda troll with the new mazda 6 racecar:


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/spasticdwarf/7760654688/in/photostream/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

I think E30s are garbage but this, this I can get behind


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

RQ1 said:


>


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

off topic, what movie is that gif from?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://silodrome.com/custom-ducati-motorcycle/


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

This may or may not have been posted years ago, but I just discovered the pics. So hopefully not everyone has seen them


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

OH MY ****ING GOD HOLY ****ING **** ****ING ****ING ****ING **** ****!

This, is so beautiful. I mean, the Porsche above it on the last page is better but god damn this is gorgeous.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

2cents. 
































































More to come...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Range Rover Evoque*

Most expensive looking vehicle for $50k


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Super hi-quality photo's here: http://ruji.net/, and here http://wynnruji.com/ipad/

Ruji is one of the best Automotive Photographers around in my opinion. :thumbup:

One of my all-time favorites:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

^^ That's bad ass. :thumbup:


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm no big photographer or big Porsche knower, but I managed to hastly snap this when in Tokyo at xmas and new years. I'm happy.


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

That is just fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

I can say without any hesitation whatsoever, that this is the finest looking automobile on the planet (opinion).


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Loving that Porsche shot WAUOla.


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

tuddy said:


> off topic, what movie is that gif from?



The movie was "Little Children." A great show, by the way.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)

*A1 quattro one of 333*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)

Can someone help them to design wheels, Alfa romeo have better looking wheels!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

OMFG, some of you might hate this. I love it. 456 set up for drift


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

BluMagic said:


> OMFG, some of you might hate this. I love it. 456 set up for drift


I'm with ya on this one. More pics?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

cramerica said:


> I'm with ya on this one. More pics?


I can't find any, it is owned by Daigo Saito ... i'm hoping more come out as coverage of the Tokyo Auto Salon does.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

how have i never seen that ferrari before? i never knew that even existed


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

I want this, in the worst way! That 458 is bad ass too!


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Fortythreepercent said:


> I want this, in the worst way! That 458 is bad ass too!


Because stopping on the highway in the acceleration lane to take pics is always safe...


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

C4 A6 said:


> Because stopping on the highway in the acceleration lane to take pics is always safe...


 http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8353/8344770515_f0c00b609b_b.jpg

http://attila-le-ain.deviantart.com/gallery/ :thumbup:


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Incredible. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

That Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG Gullstream by FAB Design is pretty darn nice. Normally, I'm a fan of restraint, but the SLS is a bit too bland looking and needed some visual oomph IMO. And that Weismann GT with the BBS F1 wheels! :heart:


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Rogerthat said:


> http://attila-le-ain.deviantart.com/gallery/ :thumbup:


That dude has some NICE photos. Some more from his gallery:


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*#14 Porsche Cayman Interseries Race Car*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Cayman 917 Pink Pig Tribute*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Ferrari 308 GTB Group 4 rally car


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

*Applauds.*


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

P.s.
http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/26135017.jpg


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Fortythreepercent said:


> P.s.
> http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/26135017.jpg


Not really, but okay.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

i like it - and i usually hate black wheels


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

RQ1 said:


> Ferrari 308 GTB Group 4 rally car


Project photos here: http://www.mat.fi/n_index.php?nav=gallery_view&gallery=1978ferrai308gtbrallycar&g=13


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

Lightning swapped crown vics make me feel funny in the pants region


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Son said:


> Project photos here: http://www.mat.fi/n_index.php?nav=gallery_view&gallery=1978ferrai308gtbrallycar&g=13


:thumbup:


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

^^ Yes. Please. And thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Agh, I just don't _feel_ much about the design of that car. Of course, it's not finished but it just doesn't excite me like the CGT did, styling wise anyways. Maybe because it's too similar... I'm sure it will be a fantastic hyper-car however...

Adding to the goodness on this page...


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

One of my favorite restored/built E21's I've seen...


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Class, class, class. Helps to have some AMG power under the bonnet too...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Poetry in motion. :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.intendedacceleration.com/gallery.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Cosworth :heart:


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

IMG_9026 edit 4 by gti_rich, on Flickr


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

-


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

-


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Richard5555 (Jan 14, 2013)

don't remember ever seeing a hardtop on a bm that looked like that.http://www.*******.info/20.jpg


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

mavric_ac said:


>


That looks.....safe :facepalm:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

What car is that? I'm either drawing a blank, or just don't know...


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Fortythreepercent said:


> What car is that? I'm either drawing a blank, or just don't know...


Rossion Q1.


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

Fortythreepercent said:


>


This is one of my favourite cars on MBWorld (which I frequent, as I also own a C55 AMG and still have my paws on my old C43 - now owned by my parents). Anyway, the guy shoots lots of photos, here is just one thread:

http://mbworld.org/forums/c63-amg-w204/466079-c63-estate-hre-p41-h-r-coilovers.html



MCTB said:


> That looks.....safe :facepalm:


No doubt. There was a fellow on s2ki.com who was killed when he was swapping diffs on his S2000 a couple years back. The car fell on him, not good!


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Saaboteur said:


> This is one of my favourite cars on MBWorld (which I frequent, as I also own a C55 AMG and still have my paws on my old C43 - now owned by my parents). Anyway, the guy shoots lots of photos, here is just one thread:
> 
> http://mbworld.org/forums/c63-amg-w204/466079-c63-estate-hre-p41-h-r-coilovers.html


Thank you, that's such a solid look!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

RQ1's on it. :thumbup:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

MCTB said:


> That looks.....safe :facepalm:


Jack stand...?


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

C4 A6 said:


> Jack stand...?


Just one jack stand.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Just one jack stand.


Plus a psuedo one


----------



## Zzzzz (Nov 3, 2000)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Just one jack stand.


You can also see air under the small wheels on the jack.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Zzzzz said:


> You can also see air under the small wheels on the jack.


And the plank it's sitting on.  

Let's all be quiet and post more pics.


----------



## rogersm (Jan 15, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

The exterior color http://********.com/imagess/images/timatee.gif:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

That Aston is a thing of beauty. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

more ?


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

RQ1 said:


>


I'm assuming this is Canepa? Any more pics?


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

crisvr6 said:


> more ?


Those pictures have confirmed it for me, that's the best looking car on the market. Specifically, with those wheels. I can't think of another wheel that I'd prefer at that ride height, on that car. Now, if we were talking about lowering it some more, that's a different story.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

BattleRabbit said:


> I'm assuming this is Canepa? Any more pics?


http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephanbauer/sets/72157626187497515/with/5545643770/


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Fortythreepercent said:


> Now, if we were talking about lowering it some more, that's a different story.


maybe its to low now


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Fortythreepercent said:


> Incredible. :thumbup:


What's the deal with the roof intake?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Preppy said:


> What's the deal with the roof intake?






























http://motoren.wordpress.com/2011/04/26/fab-design-mercedes-sls-amg/


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

I guess non-functional? Looks like a tunnel??? Odd.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

dont know, maybe the air goes through that tunnel and press the air on the spoiler


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

My guess is it could be for bringing air into and cooling the cabin.


----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


> maybe its to low now


um.. obvious photoshop..


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Rockmonky said:


> um.. obvious photoshop..


i know, it came to low on the rear wheel, when i pchoped it


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some pictures from 2013 autosport international
































































Speedhunters coverage - http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/01/autosport-international-2013-the-history-boys/


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

In case not everyone has seen this yet:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Saaboteur said:


> In case not everyone has seen this yet:


Wow! Very nice!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes, absolutely.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

high res upon request.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ Quality post right there


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)

im glad that every on enjoys it


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

cramerica said:


> ^ Quality post right there


 Yessir. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Brilliant. :thumbup:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

cramerica said:


> ^ Quality post right there


 I beg to differ. A lot of the stuff in that post was the stupidest **** I've ever seen in this thread. I'm sorry, but stanced tricycles are NOT hot shizz. Neither are rusted BMWs and -30degree cambered Nissans.


----------



## Churras (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## R'chitect (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

nice updates


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Ginetta G40R 




























http://ginetta.com/cars_g40r


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RQ1 said:


>


 post the video man :laugh:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> post the video man :laugh:


 :thumbup: 





































http://silodrome.com/ducati-st2-custom/


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

>


 Yoooooooo  

Any more pics or info?


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Murderface said:


> Yoooooooo
> 
> Any more pics or info?


 I seem to recall the artist (on deviantART) saying it was a render or something to that effect.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

czapa10 said:


>












  :beer: 

This isn't a thread about posting a 400x500 picture of any random stanced VW taken with a 2mpx camera phone. It's for HIGH RES photos of HOT SHIZZ.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

C4 A6 said:


> This isn't a thread about posting a 400x500 picture of any random stanced VW taken with a 2mpx camera phone. It's for HIGH RES photos of HOT SHIZZ.


 Doesn't help much when you quote the whole damn thing. Twice. You dummy.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Phunkshon said:


> Loving that Porsche shot WAUOla.


 Thanks for the kind words. Apparently I missed a bigger RWB gathering by 1 freakn day over there!


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Roketdriver said:


> Doesn't help much when you quote the whole damn thing. Twice. You dummy.


 Mine had a fix to it.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

C4 A6 said:


> Mine had a fix to it.


 Doesn't mean it's not irritating as hell to scroll past that entire thing three times.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## koolaidvr6 (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)

the last couple pages have been great 

this page however.....fffffff the people posting the long list of pics over and over


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Feature on Speedhunters from last year that i must have missed. hopefully not too much rozap


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dylankingphotography/6206370563/in/photostream/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Phunkshon said:


>


 The :what: is this?


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

C4 A6 said:


> The :what: is this?


 348 Barchetta


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

RQ1 said:


>












I'm not one to decry wheel gap, but c'mon. That can't look good.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Der Audidude said:


> I'm not one to decry wheel gap, but c'mon. That can't look good.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Der Audidude said:


> I'm not one to decry wheel gap, but c'mon. That can't look good.


 Pls leave.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

BluMagic said:


>


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Learned of the AC 3000me and thought these are pretty badass. This one is a twin turbo V6 and seems pretty gnarly for only £12,000. Proper BRG! :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

mmm AC 3000me 

and the AC Ghia:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


>


 that Mega in the background! :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Cr4shT3st said:


> that Mega in the background! :thumbup:


 Thank you! I was gonna ask wtf that was. Is it just permanently parked there?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


>


 That thing can't decide whether it is a road car or a race car.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Doesn't matter that you have AWD, that amount of camber isn't going to do **** on ice. Stupid show pic is stupid.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

C4 A6 said:


> Doesn't matter that you have AWD, that amount of camber isn't going to do **** on ice. Stupid show pic is stupid.


 Just shut up. Shut up. SHUT UP. THIS IS NOT A TALKING THREAD. THIS IS NOT A DISCUSSION THREAD. THIS IS NOT A OH HEY GUYS I THINK THIS PICTURE SUCKS BECAUSE XYZ. 

It is a picture sharing thread. Post what YOU think is Dope/Cool/Hot Shiz. Period. End of story. No one cares about your opinion or your rich parents or your viewpoint on what a cool car "should be". JUST SHUT UP and post a god damned picture. Jesus christ. It's in the FIRST POST OF THIS THREAD.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

Cort said:


> Just shut up. Shut up. SHUT UP. THIS IS NOT A TALKING THREAD. THIS IS NOT A DISCUSSION THREAD. THIS IS NOT A OH HEY GUYS I THINK THIS PICTURE SUCKS BECAUSE XYZ.


 thankkkk youuu. 
































































obviously made because the dad felt bad his kid had such a horrible birth defect. 





































http://imgur.com/a/EdTWR?gallery#hKux3YQ 

http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/16ziv8/so_i_surprised_my_son_a_few_months_ago_with_a/


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)

Basil Fawlty said:


>


 Thats the guy who was drunk and went wild at one of the shows a lonng time ago, forget his username. He hit a car or something as well. 

Found the video..


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

http://young-rich-famous.tumblr.com/


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

nismodrifter said:


> Thats the guy who was drunk and went wild at one of the shows a lonng time ago, forget his username. He hit a car or something as well.


 cort. his name is cort. :laugh: :facepalm:


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

I know the guy who owns the Bandit TA and General Lee /CSB


----------



## Brett VR6 (Jan 29, 2008)

Basil Fawlty said:


>


 Looks like the horse track from h2oi 2010 

-Brett-


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Performance Race Solutions


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Der Audidude said:


> Learned of the AC 3000me and thought these are pretty badass. This one is a twin turbo V6 and seems pretty gnarly for only £12,000. Proper BRG! :thumbup:


 These sort of reminds me of the Saab Sonnet well the front and head lights..


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

hell ya


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Cort said:


> Just shut up. Shut up. SHUT UP. THIS IS NOT A TALKING THREAD. THIS IS NOT A DISCUSSION THREAD. THIS IS NOT A OH HEY GUYS I THINK THIS PICTURE SUCKS BECAUSE XYZ.


 I about **** my pants when I saw you post. It's been a while, hasn't it? 

CortWINS2013. 

:thumbup: 

And to keep throwing it back... 

Hans's GTi from here in the PNW...


----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Not my best but you didn't give me much to work with 









Slightly better


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)

damn I totally missed his post in the thread LOL 

wow.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

gambit420s said:


>


 But from that two years later became 


















and now has this powerplant.


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

Cort said:


> But from that two years later became
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The "I'm back" plate is pretty awesome. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

holy **** Cort, details on the setup?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Vanquish 
































































http://www.carguychronicles.com/2013/01/aston-martin-return-of-vanquish.html#more


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Bloody hell...


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

omg i love it


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

That's absolutely a gorgeous Aston, but this interior really does it for me...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

Cort said:


> But from that two years later became
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 More recent pictures: 


 
DSC_3660 copy by Chris Walsh Photography, on Flickr 

 
DSC_3661 copy by Chris Walsh Photography, on Flickr


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Cort said:


> But from that two years later became


 **** this thing is HOT. Better than 95% of the crap you see at Euro shows :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

I forgot about these pics on my phone from the philly auto show. Awesome track ready porsche. 










and the 12c spider


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

>


 My thoughts, in order, when I viewed this pic: 

1) Holy **** that's a sweet jump! 
2) Why is that spectator wearing a racing suit and boots? 
3) How did the racing suit spectator lose his arm!?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Mclaren F1 GT Longtail 





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/8395592864/#photo_8395592864


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*935 style 964*

Not sure if want. I know a lot of people go nuts over 935s and there is a subset of people who really like JDM-style tuning of German cars. But there is something off about this car. Or maybe not. You decide.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Just a bagged continental nice















OHAI what is that in the grill ?

















****


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mathieubonnevie/


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

I was drooling over this thing throughout the entire shoot. I wish I was an engineer so I could design suspension setups like this all day.

More here for those interested: http://www.stanceworks.com/2013/01/bmw-of-north-americas-vintage-collection-the-bmw-v12-lmr/


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh My God!  :heart::heart:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Great shots!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

A local replica of this 1984 Henri Toivonen car.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Buickboy92 said:


> Oh My God!  :heart::heart:


photoshop


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

Dianick said:


>


Never realized how high their legs are positioned in that cockpit.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

MFactor said:


> Never realized how high their legs are positioned in that cockpit.


How comfortable is that position? I feel like your neck would get sore after just a couple minutes like that...unless the angle is so perfect that it doesn't force you to actually bend your head down.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

C4 A6 said:


> How comfortable is that position? I feel like your neck would get sore after just a couple minutes like that...unless the angle is so perfect that it doesn't force you to actually bend your head down.


If you look closely, the dummy is just limp.... If you look at the vision of the helmet and the windshield, the dummy is actually looking down. So I'm sure that if it were a real person, his/her head would be up straight like normal and not looking down...


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

f1 driving position is similar, i dont know how these guys see anything. the dummy in the audi's eyes are pretty much lined up with the bottom of the windshield.


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

C4 A6 said:


> How comfortable is that position? I feel like your neck would get sore after just a couple minutes like that...unless the angle is so perfect that it doesn't force you to actually bend your head down.


I would hope not too uncomfortable. I mean 24hrs of LeMans... ack...


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

That tuned RS4 is the bricks! 

Per rules:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Ford Sierra RS Cosworth Group A Rally Car 1987–88


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

Local photog needed a black car to try some things out for a shoot tonight, brought out the m-sport 535ix for a few shots with him.


----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


> photoshop


It's funny that you singled out a photoshop when you posted a photoshop yourself.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Tonk said:


> It's funny that you singled out a photoshop when you posted a photoshop yourself.


i know


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

Looking at those driving positions I realize my back would never allow me to drive those cars. I would not be able to get out of the car after driving for an hour like that.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Tonk said:


> It's funny that you singled out a photoshop when you posted a photoshop yourself.


Photoshop of a photoshop, actually.  The RS4 isn't a real car, either.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

AHFlynn said:


> f1 driving position is similar


:thumbup:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Son said:


> Photoshop of a photoshop, actually.  The RS4 isn't a real car, either.


Was just about to say that.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

BluMagic said:


>


Turbo wide body notch Fox on splits?!!!  










If they are fake splits who cares it is bad assery.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

bizybyker said:


> Turbo wide body notch Fox on splits?!!!


Clearly not a turbo


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Gepi (Jan 26, 2005)

RQ1 said:


> Ford Sierra RS Cosworth Group A Rally Car 1987–88


It's a Touring Car. 3rd placed at the 1988 Tooheys 1000 (aka Bathurst)


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.classicdriver.com/uk/magazine/3440.asp?id=16519


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Phunkshon said:


>


Can someone explain this engine layout please? Looks to be a S14 but it is positioned incorrectly. The wiper arm is on the right side in the pic so what gives? The headers are also look to be pointing forward not to the back of the car.


----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

Sutt said:


> Can someone explain this engine layout please? Looks to be a S14 but it is positioned incorrectly. The wiper arm is on the right side in the pic so what gives? The headers are also look to be pointing forward not to the back of the car.



I know nothing of BMW engines, but I'd guess that's an equal-length header. The tubes closer to the firewall sweep forward before they go back so they maintain the same length as the foremost tubes.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

Sutt said:


> Can someone explain this engine layout please? Looks to be a S14 but it is positioned incorrectly. The wiper arm is on the right side in the pic so what gives? The headers are also look to be pointing forward not to the back of the car.


It looks like a M12 from a Group B E21. It's basically a 16V head built to fit the M10 block for their racing engines. The intake and exhaust are on opposite sides compared to a normal E21, the engine is about straight up and down, and like initiation said they had equal length spaghetti string headers.










See this link: http://www.bmw2002faq.com/component...hlight,/sid,aeb187bca76006c2dda2302f72597f8f/ for more pictures, and do a little more googling if you want to see more.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


^ that is amazing and i want one.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Betweenthewhitelines (Nov 21, 2012)

*Betweenthewhitelines*

Some of my latest work, thought I would share.










































The rest are here BTWLphotography


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

Subscribed opcorn:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

AHFlynn said:


> ^ that is amazing and i want one.


did not found the rear shot..


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Betweenthewhitelines said:


> The rest are here BTWLphotography


These are wonderful, thank you for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

^ ooooh Fifteen52 ST


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

1970 Porsche 908













































































































http://rmauctions.com/lots/lot.cfm?lot_id=1057767


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>



my teeth hurt i hate this thing so much.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

tuddy said:


> my teeth hurt i hate this thing so much.


Agreed it sucks.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

While in Scandinavia...


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

WAUOla said:


> While in Scandinavia...
> ic:


Pics of 88 quatro plz:wave:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

1952 Allard J2 at the Glenmoor Gathering in Canton OH


Allard by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Rowan Atkinson's rebuilt McLaren F1


----------



## GTE77 (Sep 2, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


> Rowan Atkinson's rebuilt McLaren F1


Had NO idea he had that kind of money nor was he such a enthusiast. :thumbup:


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

GTE77 said:


> Had NO idea he had that kind of money nor was he such a enthusiast. :thumbup:


He's also got an NSX and has participated in vintage racing for a number of years(I think he even did Goodwood in the Mr. Bean Mini:laugh


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

BattleRabbit said:


> He's also got an NSX and has participated in vintage racing for a number of years(I think he even did Goodwood in the Mr. Bean Mini:laugh


Was this it?










The Bean Mini also inspired a Lemons Team:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

GTE77 said:


> Had NO idea he had that kind of money nor was he such a enthusiast. :thumbup:


IIRC he had the celebrity record on Top Gear when they still had the Chevy. He's one of the biggest automotive fans when it comes to celebrities.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

GTE77 said:


> Had NO idea he had that kind of money nor was he such a enthusiast. :thumbup:


http://www.driving.co.uk/news/8333
http://www.usnews.com/news/offbeat/articles/2013/02/08/giant-bill-for-fixing-rowan-atkinsons-mclaren


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Perio5 (Oct 11, 2011)

GTE77 said:


> Had NO idea he had that kind of money nor was he such a enthusiast. :thumbup:


One of the UK´s wealthiest celebrities!!!


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

GTE77 said:


> Had NO idea he had that kind of money nor was he such a enthusiast. :thumbup:


IIRC his Mclaren F1 has the highest mileage of any, and has also been wrecked twice.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Abarth 1300 by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

konigwheels said:


> IIRC his Mclaren F1 has the highest mileage of any, and has also been wrecked twice.


Still lower miles than any of TCL's Mclaren F1s. Just sayin.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheLateGTI (Apr 17, 2008)

RQ1 said:


>


Spyker?

Need to know!


----------



## jtiguy285 (Jun 16, 2006)

Came in here to post that Aventador :thumbup:


crisvr6 said:


>


Here's a Murcie instead...


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

TheLateGTI said:


> Spyker?
> 
> Need to know!


First generation Lotus Exige.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://blog.axisofoversteer.com/2013/02/meet-bmws-new-alms-fighter.html#more


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

TheLateGTI said:


> Spyker?
> 
> Need to know!


----------



## xnoitaNx (Nov 25, 2009)

good.lord.
"Mach40"











Build pics
http://www.eckertsrodandcustom.com/projects_mustang.php


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

BluMagic said:


>













NEED MOAR.


----------



## assideways (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

I only recently discovered Speedhunters, great for lots of coverage of JDM events - which the shots of that lovely Z came from. Highly recommend! Very good photography too. It's become a very good source of car p0rn for me....


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


  any more of this


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TOT (Jun 22, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


I saw this and thought, "Why are they posting a photo of a house...?". oh... ooooooooohhh

Per rules

DSC_0866 by Scotrod., on Flickr


DSC_0863 by Scotrod., on Flickr


----------



## usrtool (Jan 24, 2013)

that truck is awesome wish I had more info
.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice pixels. ^^ :thumbup:



C4 A6 said:


> IIRC he had the celebrity record on Top Gear when they still had the Chevy. He's one of the biggest automotive fans when it comes to celebrities.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

mtl-marc said:


> nice pixels. ^^ :thumbup:


>one of.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

xhxxkxxdx said:


> any more of this


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## donotcometoflorida (Dec 26, 2012)

Phunkshon said:


>


I need more of this.


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

BluMagic said:


>


:heart::heart::heart:

I keep forgetting the name of those wheels.


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

RS Watanabe I believe.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

jackboots said:


> RS Watanabe I believe.


yep yep, And by the way, they're real- and they're spectacular.
































































random tidbit


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## p0ssuid0 (Nov 1, 2009)

I've already been next to that A5 Coupé... DAMN, it is beautiful! And the colour... :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Porsche 718 and 961 having some fun together


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

One of those days when I really want a TT.


----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

Me upon seeing Phunkshon posts


----------



## ramdmc (Jul 25, 2005)

Saaboteur said:


> It's become a very good source of car p0rn for me....


I have Phunkshon for that plskthnx


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

My turn to share!










Already want's to start drifting


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

2.0_Mazda said:


> My turn to share!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## koolaidvr6 (Oct 9, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


>


I had no idea of this cars existence, the car is absolutely gorgeous! Upon searching for more to fill my spank bank of car porn I find these....
















Definitely a stupid question on my part, due to the license plate, but are these really street legal?

Also found this and was wondering if anyone knows if it is the same model or is this just the slightly toned down non-race version?


----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

koolaidvr6 said:


> Definitely a stupid question on my part, due to the license plate, but are these really street legal?
> 
> Also found this and was wondering if anyone knows if it is the same model or is this just the slightly toned down non-race version?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrari_P4/5_by_Pininfarina


----------



## koolaidvr6 (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah guess I should have looked in the web search rather than the image search :laugh:
Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

If I had the means, I wouldn't look at the S3. This just looks so good.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

man i love the p4/5


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

This is what happens when RE Amemiya get hold of a Mazda AZ-1. The engine has been replaced with a 20B 3 rotor unit and the only part left from the AZ-1 is the gull wing doors. The car features suspension from a Porsche 962 and the brakes are the same that will be found on the Ferrari F40. This car was influenced by the Mazda AZ-550 Type C but is longer, wider and has the power plant mounted longitudinally.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

ban hawc


----------



## 600whp s4 (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Carmen563 (Feb 19, 2013)

don't remember ever seeing a hardtop on a bm that looked like that.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Carmen563 said:


> don't remember ever seeing a hardtop on a bm that looked like that.


Dammit I wanna see what porn this was...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## gtiador (Sep 14, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


>


What the heck is this? Too many little differences to be an extensively redone Delta.


----------



## gtiador (Sep 14, 2007)

And for relevance...


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

That is the freakin' coolest Renault Encore hatch ever built. Has to be all custom bodywork.


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

gtiador said:


> What the heck is this? Too many little differences to be an extensively redone Delta.


Kind of looks like a Renault 11, with some sort of wide-body kit. Pretty neat.


----------



## VeeRSixOh (Jan 4, 2002)

gtiador said:


> What the heck is this? Too many little differences to be an extensively redone Delta.


Renault 11 / Alliance


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Its a Rally WB kitt.


----------



## gtiador (Sep 14, 2007)

Aaaand the gurus deliver. Thanks guys. It looked remarkably like a frankensteined Integrale.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Buttonwillow


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Porsche 924 Carrera GTS Club Sport























































http://digitaldtour.com/2012/04/20/up-up-and-away-and-a-porsche-924-carrera-gts-club-sport/


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh Yeah. :heart::heart::heart::heart:























































More here:

http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/02/global-perspective-an-evo-in-dubai/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4761189345/in/photostream/


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

Good god that Exige is perfect. The understated colors and purposeful ride height blew my mind. 

Carry on..


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Gates311 said:


> Good god that Exige is perfect. The understated colors and purposeful ride height blew my mind.
> 
> Carry on..



It may just be the white walls, but that is one of the most awkward looking 356s I've ever seen... Other than the sunroof though that is my car!


























Here's some more 356s to balance out the universe


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://1.asset.soup.io/asset/3916/9201_abb7_960.jpeg


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

crisvr6 said:


>


Can anyone give me some more info on this car? Pics sure would be nice but wanting to know what I am looking at here. I don't remember seeing that front end before. 

Thank you for the BMW lesson a few pages back, really appreciate it.


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

It's a Porsche 934


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Thank you. I am not very educated on later Porsche model numbers.


----------



## pinktshirt (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

Sutt said:


> Thank you. I am not very educated on later Porsche model numbers.


The late 1970's are considered "later" model?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

my latest obsession


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

AHFlynn said:


> my latest obsession


Something about the sexy woman sitting on the car and the car fascia's expression. :laugh:


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

As the quattro-oldskooler I am, I recently finished some edition into this clip.
Original Audi S1 being driven properly.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Hell yeah on the Alpina Z8. I've always wanted a Z8, and they are, very stubbornly holding their value even though they suffer from some subframe problems IIRC, and the neon taillights tend to go out and are extreme expensive to replace (to the point that some owners are looking at getting a custom LED solution produced).


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

@[email protected]


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

mmmm, Tatra.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

BattleRabbit said:


> mmmm, Tatra.


a few years ago there was a tatra small car concept that was shown at a few car shows. it was quirky, had an awesome grille on it. It reminded me of an old citroen ds. Can't find images of it at the moment though.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Rogerthat said:


>


Tires are going the wrong direction


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

~17 days and counting 'til the 2013 season! 

http://www.stanceworks.com/2013/02/bmw-z4-gte/


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Those flares look shopped as ****...shame because that actually looks really good.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


why so low?


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

tuddy said:


> why so low?


Because Race Car


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## dubairsphil (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

tuddy said:


> why so low?


Because Photoshop?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Shot this one at an ADRL event:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Porsche 930 Turbo


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^you cant post something like that and not post an engine shot, that just cruel and unusual punishment  I want more


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

This is all i have


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Album of that 930. Not sure why they call it a 930 Turbo when the 930 was a Turbo-only model.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


I ****ING WANT THAT! :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

COTA


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

RQ1 said:


>


I wonder what kind of tires are on that Exige... 



And for an _actual_ contribution:


IMG_9742 by geofftii2002, on Flickr

Maranello Muscle by geofftii2002, on Flickr


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

thank you freedomgli for your 968 morning boost. :beer:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

geofftii2002 said:


> I wonder what kind of tires are on that Exige...


I'd laugh if they weren't actually R888s


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


> ]


So cool...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

tuddy said:


> thank you freedomgli for your 968 morning boost. :beer:


x2


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Fifteen52's Ford Focus ST TrackSTer


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone else notice that all V2 Lab posts on facebook are mainly just the most recent photos in this thread?


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

This thread is where a lot of my content comes from as well, lol. It has proven to be a GREAT resource...:laugh:


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

tuddy said:


> Anyone else notice that all V2 Lab posts on facebook are mainly just the most recent photos in this thread?


No shame :laugh: I have a few places I draw from depending on what sort of photo I want to post. This is one of them :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

pentaxshooter said:


> No shame :laugh: I have a few places I draw from depending on what sort of photo I want to post. This is one of them :thumbup:


Same here :beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, I've seen a few threads and Tumblr pages that seem to rely heavily on this thread. It's kind of a compliment, I suppose.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Noble M12


----------



## Keith577 (Mar 7, 2013)

Supercharged Z06 from a car show I went to last weekend


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

^ You're kidding, right?


----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

Some different wheels and it wouldn't be half bad


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

one swell foop said:


> ^ You're kidding, right?


Post pics or get out!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Phunkshon said:


>


What is between the Aventador and CCXR?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Der Audidude said:


> What is between the Aventador and CCXR?


Aston Martin One 77, maybe?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Der Audidude said:


> What is between the Aventador and CCXR?


Aston Martin One-77


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Retromini said:


> Aston Martin One 77, maybe?


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

freedomgli said:


>


So mean looking!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

RQ1 said:


>


That's one fine black & white photograph!


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## R32kid (Dec 22, 2004)

it is becoming hard to search through all this content... but it is great!


----------



## dubairsphil (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

Some more from the sameshow. Autotrader at Dubai Festival City in Dubai.

Stunnig array of cars. All of them were for sale.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Subie J (Dec 17, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


They could have at least done a half way decent job on the photoshop.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Subie J said:


> They could have at least done a half way decent job on the photoshop.


It's funny because the 4G63 is a much more superior motor the Subaru EJ flat-4's.


----------



## Subie J (Dec 17, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

freedomgli said:


>












:laugh::beer:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


What is this? Hardtop Cabby?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Geechie_Suede said:


> What is this? Hardtop Cabby?


I was trying to figure it out too. My guess is maybe a power folding hardtop converted Golf. Not sure if a one-off or company conversion.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

Vilkus Cabriolet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8UF63oDd90

Only 3 prototypes were built, from what I read.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## GTIVR6MK4 (Sep 14, 2000)

R32kid said:


> it is becoming hard to search through all this content... but it is great!



please more pics or info on this


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

GTIVR6MK4 said:


> please more pics or info on this


This was posted about 10 pages back or so, it's a photoshop from deviantArt.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

BMW Z3 M Roadster by MikeCrawatPhotography ♥, on Flickr


BMW Z3 M Roadster by MikeCrawatPhotography ♥, on Flickr


BMW Z3 M Roadster by MikeCrawatPhotography ♥, on Flickr


BMW Z3 M Roadster by MikeCrawatPhotography ♥, on Flickr


BMW Z3 M Roadster by MikeCrawatPhotography ♥, on Flickr


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^^ :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## donotcometoflorida (Dec 26, 2012)

LindsayLowhan said:


>


----------



## dubairsphil (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Ferrari 599xx by Thomas Quintin, on Flickr


asfalto_ (2) by Bruno Terena, on Flickr


asfalto_ (4) by Bruno Terena, on Flickr


Racing 001 by dagfan, on Flickr


Gareth Jones by Eamonn McGee, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

http://www.ad-sport.be/Paginas/Scotty.html


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Capt.Dreadz said:


>


What.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

C4 A6 said:


> What.


If you own a Toyota, you get to have two chicks at the same time, man?


----------



## Mr. H2O WERKS (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

:laugh: from another thread


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

One on the left is full carbon as well.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuykendall/7339981952/in/photostream/


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Some shots from Concourse Weekend on Amelia Island last Thursday through Sunday..... 

Gooding Auction on Amelia Island Plantation:


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm from Amelia Island/Fernandina Beach so I know all the lesser known places to check out the cars before they go on display. This is Peters Point Beach Access, and it's where most of the transporters go to offload. I wasn't in town for more than two or three hours and this was the first place I went, and this is the first thing I came upon. 

Hopefully some of you will know who this is and share my enthusiasm, because my friends didn't and couldn't give a ****.... :laugh: 









































































And this is my pasty white ass, fresh off the plane from CT, pirate eye and all....with the legend himself.....lol 










The car is a 1/1 Muira Roadster. I guess there are a few reproductions out there but this was the only one that was built for Lamborghini by Bertone for the 1968 Brussels Auto Show as a concept car. 

Yes........it's painted like a bass boat :laugh:


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

JMillerUA6 said:


> The car is a 1/1 Muria Roadster. I guess there are a few reproductions out there but this was the only one that was built for Lamborghini by Bertone for the 1968 Brussels Auto Show as a concept car.
> 
> Yes........it's painted like a bass boat :laugh:


 I wonder if the Miura still has all of its zinc parts, or if they re-did them when it was restored.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Gotta love it that it's Valentino Balboni driving the Miura there. Like not just anyone was good enough.  LOVE the paint, too! Very '60s.


----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

JMillerUA6 said:


>


 Superamericas are badass. I saw one at cars & coffee in northern VA last year. 

 
Ferrari 575M Superamerica  by Chris Walsh Photography, on Flickr 

 
Ferrari 575M Superamerica  by Chris Walsh Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice Shots :thumbup: 

This was a custom Honda Cafe Bike that was on display at the Festival of Speed show. The metal work and attention to detail that went into this was amazing.......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

The "used" car lot at a McLaren dealer. Sorry for the crappy phone pic. I always drive by it and chuckle.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/...o-spettacolari-auto-supercar-curiosit%E0.html


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Christopher583 (Mar 14, 2013)

Supercharged Z06 from a car show I went to last weekend


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

>


 That turbo...holy crap. And no muffler or anything.  

Wish I could hear that live :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## qkslvr (Feb 18, 2003)

Phunkshon said:


>


 Anyone have an idea what wheels these are? They look to have too many spokes to be TE37s.


----------



## Brownalicious (Oct 23, 2007)

qkslvr said:


> Anyone have an idea what wheels these are? They look to have too many spokes to be TE37s.


 I thought they were Fast Wheels Hayaku but I don't think thats correct either.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

qkslvr said:


> Anyone have an idea what wheels these are? They look to have too many spokes to be TE37s.


 Rota Grid?


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

Tonk said:


> Superamericas are badass. I saw one at cars & coffee in northern VA last year.
> 
> 
> Ferrari 575M Superamerica  by Chris Walsh Photography, on Flickr
> ...


 I saw a Superamerica in Santa Barbara last Summer and as it accelerated onto the freeway, the exhaust note was insane. It sounded a lot different than the normal 575s running around town.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

qkslvr said:


> Anyone have an idea what wheels these are? They look to have too many spokes to be TE37s.


 I count 6 spokes. TE37's have 6 spokes.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## qkslvr (Feb 18, 2003)

MFactor said:


> I count 6 spokes. TE37's have 6 spokes.


 Yeah, I recounted later and got six. I originally counted seven somehow. Looks like they're Rotas anyway. Thanks for the help, folks. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

^ take some lumber, glue the lumber to both bikes... and then you got a car


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MAG58 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

mito22 said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


 :thumbup::thumbup:video to this?


----------



## koolaidvr6 (Oct 9, 2006)

rdubVr6 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:video to this?


 Strangely enough I found this in the thumbnails on youtube next to the RS6 on ice doing 200+mph


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Rukh said:


> I wonder if the Miura still has all of its zinc parts, or if they re-did them when it was restored.


 I believe the zinc parts were removed for the restoration but were saved as part of the history of the car. That car belongs to a former client of ours. We did this Miura SV for him a few years ago. It came to us white with gold wheels/sills, we painted and trimmed it to replicate the Shah of Iran car, but with a custom mixed color. One of my all time favorites: 








[/url] Gordon Lamborghini Completed 005 by geofftii2002, on Flickr[/IMG] 

 
Gordon Lamborghini Completed 006 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

1968 ALFA ROMEO GTA 1300 JUNIOR


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

DSCF0660 by slow4cyl, on Flickr 

 
DSCF1068 by slow4cyl, on Flickr 

 
Tracked NSX by KSaengphotography, on Flickr 

 
Mazda RX-7 by Bigmuse, on Flickr


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Ah. One of my dreamcars is an XKR in BRG with a loud exhaust, a set of gold-centered LMs, round white race number backgrounds on doors and hood, Union Jack emblems on front fenders, bucket Recaros, a cage...


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

geofftii2002 said:


> [/url] Gordon Lamborghini Completed 005 by geofftii2002, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Gordon Lamborghini Completed 006 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


 Pardon me while I, uh, go get a tissue.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Miura by Alex Penfold, on Flickr 

 
Grigio. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr 

 
Red & Gold by Alex Penfold, on Flickr 

 
GT3. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr 

 
VT or GT. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Light Painting Tutorial by PGDesigns.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

MAX5 Racecar 18 by PGDesigns.co.uk, on Flickr 

 
MAX5 Racecar 18 by PGDesigns.co.uk, on Flickr 

 
MAX5 Racecar 18 by PGDesigns.co.uk, on Flickr 

 
MAX5 Racecar 18 by PGDesigns.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

SPEEDSHOP.CH Raduno Lancia Delta Club i Toscanacci Varano de Melegari 2013 by turbodelta, on Flickr 

 
SPEEDSHOP.CH Raduno Lancia Delta Club i Toscanacci Varano de Melegari 2013 by turbodelta, on Flickr 

 
SPEEDSHOP.CH Raduno Lancia Delta Club i Toscanacci Varano de Melegari 2013 by turbodelta, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

KTM, Caterham, Atom & BAC Mono on London Bridge by GFWilliams.net Automotive Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

:sly:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

TaaT said:


> :sly:
> 
> Worlds Fastest Volvo S60 acceleration 100-383 km/h


 Holy crap 



 
DSC_3249 copy by Chris Walsh Photography, on Flickr 

 
DSC_3258 copy by Chris Walsh Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

TaaT said:


> :sly:


 Sweet, in 2:30 it burned like 1/5th of its fuel reservoir.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

TaaT said:


> :sly:


 240 mph :screwy: 

Absolutely insane.


----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)

TaaT said:


> :sly:


 
 that thing revs like a maniac


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Son said:


> Sweet, in 2:30 it burned like 1/5th of its fuel reservoir.


 and your point is what?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> and your point is what?


 That it burns quite a lot of fuel at those speeds.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> and your point is what?


 the tortoise and the hare


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Son said:


> That it burns quite a lot of fuel at those speeds.


 and did you know the Pope is Catholic ?


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

Is that Eddie Bellow's hooptie? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wNb9jEFEBU


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

TaaT said:


> :sly:


 what f*ckin' road is this? He was hauling ass for a good while :sly:


----------



## Cretzky (Dec 9, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


>


 I was quite surprised when I saw this picture because this is the actual car that a friend of mine bought about three weeks ago. And it’s the same picture that he used to show it with right after he bought it. 

And here’s another awesome Porsche just so that I can contribute with something else then just the need to comment that picture.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>


 I don't know a massive amount about bikes- what's going on with this rear swingarm/brake arrangement?


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

dunno either.. chain brake? either way that is a ruined ducati. stance is making it to bikes :laugh:


----------



## Marga2ret (Mar 20, 2013)

I think with black on white looks awsome.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

BattleRabbit said:


> I don't know a massive amount about bikes- what's going on with this rear swingarm/brake arrangement?


 I'm guessing the brake is inboard to reduce sprung mass on the end of the swingarm. I'd love to see the other side to understand how it's connected to the driveline though.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Ungarisch said:


> dunno either.. chain brake? either way that is a ruined ducati.


 Yep... Should have bought an old shovel head or something if you want low and slow. Well I am sure it isn't slow but It sure as hell cant turn like it should. Even if it is air in the front still think its a silly thing to do to a bike like that. 

:thumbdown:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

MrMook said:


> I'd love to see the other side to understand how it's connected to the driveline though.


 http://www.gooichimotorsports.com/ducati-848


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ferruccio Lamborghini and the MIURA 










http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/...o-spettacolari-auto-supercar-curiosit%E0.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

:thumbup: 

from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video-4-ruote/503294-mini-car-macchinine.html


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)

crisvr6 said:


>


 I like the colos but they don't makeup for completely ruining a nice Duc


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


 LOL :laugh: 

If you're going to advertise an upcoming product, at least do the job right. Applying a semi transparent layer in photoshop to the rims and to ONE of the rear tail lights is pretty pathetic opcorn: 

DMC, you darkened the Ferrari logo on the rims too, how long did it take you? 2 minutes with the ellipse tool? :facepalm:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Deltac said:


> LOL :laugh:
> 
> If you're going to advertise an upcoming product, at least do the job right. Applying a semi transparent layer in photoshop to the rims and to ONE of the rear tail lights is pretty pathetic opcorn:
> 
> DMC, you darkened the Ferrari logo on the rims too, how long did it take you? 2 minutes with the ellipse tool? :facepalm:


 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Deltac said:


> LOL :laugh:
> 
> If you're going to advertise an upcoming product, at least do the job right. Applying a semi transparent layer in photoshop to the rims and to ONE of the rear tail lights is pretty pathetic opcorn:
> 
> DMC, you darkened the Ferrari logo on the rims too, how long did it take you? 2 minutes with the ellipse tool? :facepalm:


i did nothing on that i only posted that ferrari..


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Phunkshon said:


>


god bless that's perfect :beer:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/...93-mercedes-clk-gtr-raccolta-foto-thread.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video-4-ruote/521773-ferrari-f50-raccolta-foto-thread.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/...677-ferrari-288-gto-raccolta-foto-thread.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> i did nothing on that i only posted that ferrari..


thats why i addressed DMC as the culprit


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ferruccio Lamborghini and mr. Eduardo Miura










from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/...rdo-aventador-diablo-reventon-murcielago.html


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

I don't get it. The roll bars behind the seats are there only in one of the pics. Were they detachable? The body panel behind them needed to be relaced at the same time then.


mito22 said:


>


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Wish I had more and better pics.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Son said:


> I don't get it. The roll bars behind the seats are there only in one of the pics. Were they detachable? The body panel behind them needed to be relaced at the same time then.


The one with roll bars is from F50 spyder


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

dogdrive said:


> The one with roll bars is from F50 spyder


I thought they were all targas...  The Wikipedia article on the F50 doesn't reveal more than that the car was a convertible.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Son said:


> I don't get it. The roll bars behind the seats are there only in one of the pics. Were they detachable? The body panel behind them needed to be relaced at the same time then.


Yes, the whole panel the roll bars protrude from comes out and is replaced when you switch between the hard and soft tops. This picture is of a model, but the panel gaps are easy to see:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/...ni-countach-raccolta-foto-gallery-thread.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ferruccio Lamborghini don Eduardo Miura


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

I want this SOOOOO bad: 










Addition:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Nice!

Revolution Project STI Nurburgring


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Phunkshon said:


> /\ Nice!


Thanks, admittedly that's actually my old VR Jetta. :facepalm:

Addition:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

^^^ yes! More P-Cars!


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

mito22 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video-4-ruote/503294-mini-car-macchinine.html


Is this photoshopped?

the car is the size of an ice cube :screwy::what:


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

To me it appears as though the picture was re-sized without constraints; Reduced horizontally and not equally or at all vertically.

*Edit: After viewing the website, it appears as though that's what happened. They've done it to a whole host of other cars.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


>


Those wheels...


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Spec V


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nardò Mika Hakkinen test Mclaren F1 XP3



















http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/...-mclaren-f1-raccolta-foto-gallery-thread.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lamborghini Miura prototype


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

2001 opel astra opc xtreme


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

I am beside myself with joy after seeing this...










E46 on point...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

the_master said:


> Is this photoshopped?
> 
> the car is the size of an ice cube :screwy::what:


its pchoped


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

mito22 said:


> 2001 opel astra opc xtreme




siiiiick.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Better looking than the 458, IMO, and perfected with the wheels.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Lately I've been obsessed with these. I want to build my own replica someday. :laugh:

(...when I win the powerball of course)


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

The _real_ Mike Gilbert.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

^^ Solid contribution.

www.ruji.net


----------



## trainyourhuman (Mar 15, 2012)

Fortythreepercent said:


> www.ruji.net
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Beautiful picture (and site). I'd like to see that exact car without the wing though.


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

037


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

This thread never gets old.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


>


F*** me  :heart:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheLateGTI (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Sitting in our local dealership


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

De Tomaso Mangusta CONCEPT


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

288 gto evoluzione


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

source: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/...hini-diablo-raccolta-foto-gallery-thread.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

source: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/...7-lamborghini-miura-raccolta-foto-thread.html


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## KSPProductions (Apr 1, 2013)

mito22 is just stealing pics from real photographers

That's my picture actually ( seen in the previous page with a different watermark )


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

KSPProductions said:


> mito22 is just stealing pics from real photographers


Actually mito22 is simply reposting pics from an Italian motorbike forum that puts a watermark on every image that is attached to a forum post on their site.

Foto SPETTACOLARI auto, supercar e curiosità 

That yellow Pantera is definitely dope. Thanks for sharing your own original work!

Per the rules,


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> Actually mito22 is simply reposting pics from an Italian motorbike forum that puts a watermark on every image that is attached to a forum post on their site.


They're photos that he's also posting there. He must be cropping them first, unless the forum automatically crops other people's watermarks out too? Just noticed that he's cropped the Raphael Belly Enzo shot that I posted on the previous page, then reposted it lower down the page...


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Shot this bad mutha a while back. Awesome car.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

KSPProductions said:


> mito22 is just stealing pics from real photographers


Was just about to say the same thing.



Phunkshon said:


>


She was a beauty.....


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Nice. I'd only seen that one shot of it until now.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

courtesy: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video-4-ruote/529452-auto-fuoco-fiamme-compilation.html


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

from: http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/04/a-night-out-on-town-lapping-the-c1/


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Krazee said:


> from: http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/04/a-night-out-on-town-lapping-the-c1/


****ing love the beauty of that country.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

mito22 said:


> courtesy: htp://www.dadegsforum.com/foto-video-4-ruote/529452-auto-fuoco-fiamme-compilation.html


Are you the guy that's putting your watermark over other (real) photographer's images and panning them off as your own?


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

Diamond Dave said:


> Are you the guy that's putting your watermark over other (real) photographer's images and panning them off as your own?


careful bro he moderates on other forums...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

911 GT1 ROAD Version


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

mito22 said:


> :thumbup:


Okay that's enough. You did NOT take this picture, take your watermark off of it.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

HD


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

C4 A6 said:


>


:sly:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ I can totally phucks with this


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

I'm so torn. The new guy contributes with a lot of hot shizz, but he watermarks others' photos and is he just here to promote that website, because posting in the hot shizz thread is all he does here.


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

I think TCL does a fine job of posting Hot Shizz without him.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Alpine White EAS VT2-625 Supercharged E92 M3 02 by european auto source, on Flickr


Alpine White EAS VT2-625 Supercharged E92 M3 04 by european auto source, on Flickr


Alpine White EAS VT2-625 Supercharged E92 M3 06 by european auto source, on Flickr


Alpine White EAS VT2-625 Supercharged E92 M3 05 by european auto source, on Flickr


2011 BMW E92 M3 - ESS VT2-625 Supercharger & Akrapovic Evolution Exhaust Dyno (Conditions) by european auto source, on Flickr


Alpine White EAS VT2-625 Supercharged E92 M3 01 by european auto source, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Eddie's BMW Z4 M Coupe by 1013MM, on Flickr


Eddie's BMW Z4 M Coupe by 1013MM, on Flickr


Eddie's BMW Z4 M Coupe by 1013MM, on Flickr


Eddie's BMW Z4 M Coupe by 1013MM, on Flickr


Eddie's BMW Z4 M Coupe by 1013MM, on Flickr


Eddie's BMW Z4 M Coupe by 1013MM, on Flickr


Eddie's BMW Z4 M Coupe by 1013MM, on Flickr


Eddie's BMW Z4 M Coupe by 1013MM, on Flickr


Eddie's BMW Z4 M Coupe by 1013MM, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Winter Wally 2013 REAL Bentleys (Outside some gaff in Oxfordshire) by adamnsinger, on Flickr


A REAL Bentley by adamnsinger, on Flickr


Winer Wally 2013 REAL Bentley by adamnsinger, on Flickr


Winter Wally 2013 REAL Bentleys by adamnsinger, on Flickr


Winter Wally 2013 A REAL Bentley by adamnsinger, on Flickr


Winter Wally 2013 A REAL Bentley by adamnsinger, on Flickr


REAL Bentley by adamnsinger, on Flickr


Winter Wally 2013 A REAL Bentley by adamnsinger, on Flickr


Winter Wally 2013 REAL Bentley 6.5 by adamnsinger, on Flickr


Winer Wally 2013 REAL Bentleys by adamnsinger, on Flickr


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

CSY_3874 by Rilber, on Flickr


CSY_3866 by Rilber, on Flickr


CSY_3850 by Rilber, on Flickr


CSY_3854 by Rilber, on Flickr


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

JMillerUA6 said:


>


Someone please explain.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

CSY_3866 by Rilber, on Flickr

This car is so sexy!!!! but those stickers just drive me bonkers, I don't get it...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

C4 A6 said:


> Okay that's enough. You did NOT take this picture, take your watermark off of it.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Triumphant by AdamC3046, on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.stanceworks.com/2013/04/...vintage-collection-the-group-5-e21-320-turbo/


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Son said:


> I'm so torn. The new guy contributes with a lot of hot shizz, but he watermarks others' photos and is he just here to promote that website, because posting in the hot shizz thread is all he does here.


I'm not torn. This:








is this with Kai Dalibor 's watermark cropped off, and his own site's added. 








And this:








is another of Raphael Belly's








They all have the photographer's name cropped, and they're usually old.

McLaren P1 in London








https://www.facebook.com/AlexPenfoldPhotography


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Phunkshon said:


> I'm not torn.


Me, neither. mito22 is a dick spammer.


VIC Time Attack 2013 by J Brezic PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


VIC Time Attack 2013 by J Brezic PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

om617952 said:


>


Yes!!!!


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

can we get a ban on mito22 already?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

subgraphic said:


> can we get a ban on mito22 already?


:thumbup:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

more of this story : http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video/559570-countach-sul-muro.html


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

mito22 said:


> more of this story : http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video/559570-countach-sul-muro.html


That's nice..... It's all in Spanish.... Thanks for that useful link! :banghead:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Be prepared... mito22 has 244k posts in 10 years on that Daidegasforum.com.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> That's nice..... It's all in Spanish.... Thanks for that useful link! :banghead:


nope its italian


----------



## lawdogg (May 11, 2011)

mito22 said:


> more of this story, put on your time traveling pants and hop back to 2006 where we can read this breaking news on autoblog : http://www.autoblog.nl/archive/2006/05/14/lamborghini_aan_de_muur
> 
> also, the man just landed on the moon! more here : http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/notl337-man-on-moon-god-isnt-real.html


:facepalm:


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

Any more info on this beauty?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

I'd just love me a nice clean pre-facelift 996 with a set of 18"ers. I love the fried eggs, too, as long as the signals aren't amber.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


> nope its italian


Oops... My bad lol... I stand corrected lol, still can't read it


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

bubbagti said:


> Any more info on this beauty?


Found the picture here: http://www.facebook.com/yearonemusclecars

They might have some info on it. Dont remember any info on the picture. Sweet car.


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> That's nice..... It's all in Spanish.... Thanks for that useful link! :banghead:


Know how I know you don't use Google Chrome?


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

zeewhiz said:


> Know how I know you don't use Google Chrome?


I don't use it either, but the forum ends with '.it'. Leads me to guess that's not Spanish. Aside from the lack of Spanish in it.


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

cramerica said:


> Someone please explain.


It's a cut-a-way used for display purposes to show the innards of the car, much like cut-a-way engines that are sometimes displayed in manufacturer booths at auto shows.


----------



## Gabo (Dec 7, 2010)

JMillerUA6 said:


> It's a cut-a-way used for display purposes to show the innards of the car, much like cut-a-way engines that are sometimes displayed in manufacturer booths at auto shows.



L-88?
Must be worth a few dollars.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Stealing other people's work isn't cool. I say sic reddit on him. They'll have someone angry at his door before too long.


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)




----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

one swell foop said:


> Stealing other people's work isn't cool. I say sic reddit on him. They'll have someone angry at his door before too long.


Reddit's too busy ripping of "le epic meemees" from 4Chan to care.


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

those who know the car will appreciate this.


----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

quadcammer32 said:


> those who know the car will appreciate this.


Explain please!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

Br1zzy said:


> Explain please!


Prob one of the best street machine/ pro touring cars ever built. It was built in 2002 by Rad Rides by Troy


----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

-








-


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

rj_shiver said:


>


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

NASA Track Day At Lime Rock Park, March 2013 by puppyknuckles, on Flickr


NASA Track Day At Lime Rock Park, March 2013 by puppyknuckles, on Flickr


NASA Track Day At Lime Rock Park, March 2013 by puppyknuckles, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Mopar Nationals 012 by bfaling, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## stangl (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Silent But Deadly Motorsports?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

081 by RVAE34, on Flickr


BMW E39 Touring by RVAE34, on Flickr


039 by RVAE34, on Flickr


LSX 427 first test fit in the E39 by RVAE34, on Flickr

Build thread: http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?1904279-E39-touring-LS-swap-project


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Masquerade said:


>


HOLY BALLS! What model Audi is this?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

zeewhiz said:


> HOLY BALLS! What model Audi is this?


audi 50

like the vw polo 1


----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

crisvr6 said:


> audi 50
> 
> like the vw polo 1


Bingo. :thumbup:


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

Love this!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

Bloody Nora this is beautiful!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

slomofo. said:


> Love this!!!




Same. awesome W114:thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/04/players-supercharged-golf-mk1/


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

Exceptional!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

Porsche' is ****in' killing it! Two more P-cars added to the dream list...

*918RSR*









*-*

*GT2RS
*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

First image of the set from the other day so I figured I'd share. Was at CMS helping a friend shoot a car for a magazine, but the wife of the owner of that car showed up and we grabbed some shots of her Mac!

MP4-12C - CMS by tyler anastasi, on Flickr


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

Someone set that poor girls shoulder.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TVR Tuscan - CWK by Keith Mulcahy, on Flickr


TVR Tuscan - CWK by Keith Mulcahy, on Flickr


----------



## trainyourhuman (Mar 15, 2012)

RQ1 said:


>


Link to giant desktop version?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Opel Astra GSi by Mr. Dexter, on Flickr


Opel Astra GSi by Mr. Dexter, on Flickr


Opel Astra GSi by Mr. Dexter, on Flickr


Opel Astra F GSi by Mr. Dexter, on Flickr


Opel Astra F GSi by Mr. Dexter, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Honda CRX d16z5 by Mr. Dexter, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1 by PascalStankowski, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Nishi Azabu. by tokyo scooter stuff, on Flickr


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

trainyourhuman said:


> Link to giant desktop version?


Sorry man, i couldn't find any desktop pictures


----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh my...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

^^ Bad ass on so many levels. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Ferrari 458 Italia Edit by Brent Burford Photography, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1985 Mazda RX-7 by Brent Burford Photography, on Flickr


1985 Mazda RX-7 by Brent Burford Photography, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Rolls Royce Silver Shadow -74 Luxurious dragster by coffe.dk, on Flickr


ROLLS by StevanFane, on Flickr


Rolls Royce Drag Racer. by SARK S-W, on Flickr


093 by Fast an' Bulbous, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Dreaming of Spring? by iBSSR who loves comments on his images, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I think I can..I think I can.. by werdan, on Flickr


Trials Day by werdan, on Flickr


Trials Day by werdan, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

RILEY...Super-charged. by Welsh Harlequin, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

2012 Goodwood Revival: Silberpfeile by 8w6thgear, on Flickr


2012 100 Miles of Amsterdam: Alvis by 8w6thgear, on Flickr


2012 100 Miles of Amsterdam: dog in Bentley by 8w6thgear, on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Phunkshon said:


>


Anymore pics or info on this one Phunkshon?


----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

^^ Absolutely would love to see more!


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Sutt said:


> Anymore pics or info on this one Phunkshon?


Here you go.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

freedomgli said:


> I think I can..I think I can.. by werdan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Trials Day by werdan, on Flickr


 These are not helping my classic Land Rover craving at all. Hnng.


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)




----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Nice.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

RQ1 said:


>


 The best thing about this photo is the 250 gto panels in the background :laugh:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

aussie88 said:


> The best thing about this photo is the 250 gto panels in the background :laugh:


 Pretty sure those are just fiberglass Miata/250GTO replica kit car parts. 
 

 
Tercer Giro Lamborghini México by Daniel Palestino, on Flickr


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


>


 http://cdn.*************.net/instances/250x250/34726186.jpg


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Gabo (Dec 7, 2010)

MCTB said:


>


 wow!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

Phunkshon said:


>


 It's worth checking out the build thread on this car: 

1978 Turbo to 1973 RSR replica 
built 993TT engine 
G50 6-speed conversion 
full resto mod down to the bare shell 
slate grey respray 

My dream car. 



















Even the coolers are works of art


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Mr K said:


> It's worth checking out the build thread on this car


 Yep, nice car.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

my wallpapers right now


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Mr K said:


> It's worth checking out the build thread on this car:
> 
> 1978 Turbo to 1973 RSR replica
> built 993TT engine
> ...


 similar car... but I like this one a bit more... the 3.8 is built up from a 997 RSR core. 
http://digitaldtour.com/2011/09/29/porsche-de-ja-vu/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I know they're damn moneypits but I'm itching for an E36. Sadly I suffer from too many motorized wants, not enough garage space/ time/ money.


----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> Sadly I suffer from too many motorized wants, not enough garage space/ time/ money.


 HA! You and I both, and probably half of the members on here. 

I'd love an M3/4/5


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*FV-QR*

They're not that big of money pits... they're pretty reliable.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

this thread needs less super cars and more unique cars.


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

danny_16v said:


> They're not that big of money pits... they're pretty reliable.


 this, I just bought one about 2 months ago and have had no issues as a daily driver. They only become expensive when you want to start modifying it, and thats the case with everything.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> I know they're damn moneypits but I'm itching for an E36. Sadly I suffer from too many motorized wants, not enough garage space/ time/ money.


 HA! If you think the E36 is a money pit, try the E90. Parts are RIDICULOUSLY expensive. I just dropped $5K on a differential. ...granted, I bought the best LSD ever made for these cars, but still..:screwy:


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> TVR Tuscan - CWK by Keith Mulcahy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> TVR Tuscan - CWK by Keith Mulcahy, on Flickr


 I just had a crisis!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

danny_16v said:


> similar car... but I like this one a bit more... the 3.8 is built up from a 997 RSR core.
> http://digitaldtour.com/2011/09/29/porsche-de-ja-vu/


 from the limited research i have done on aircooled engines, the 3.8 build is quite expensive, even compared to other porsche engine builds 

we have a separate thread for this video, but it belongs in here, sorry if repost


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

71DubBugBug said:


> from the limited research i have done on aircooled engines, the 3.8 build is quite expensive, even compared to other porsche engine builds
> 
> we have a separate thread for this video, but it belongs in here, sorry if repost


 I haven't looked into it at all.. but a 997 is watercooled so there's that


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


>


 ummmmm...whats the story on this? this is amazing.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

danny_16v said:


> I haven't looked into it at all.. but a 997 is watercooled so there's that


 woops, but there r guys building 3.8 aircooled engines using 993 cases, thats what i was talkign about


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

vwlifer27 said:


> ummmmm...whats the story on this? this is amazing.


 nothing  its only a garage over here 

https://www.facebook.com/elitegaragezuzwil


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## lawdogg (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

Black and White Quattro Coupé's!


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


>


 probably the best looking 996 ive ever witnessed. had to repost it and give my .02


----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

Homies C4s I snapped a pic of during a recent GTG/Cruise... Forgive the amateur photo skills. :thumbup: 

It's for sale btw: http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/3769150995.html


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

thatdirtykid said:


>





Phunkshon said:


>


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

F.L.Dub. - Teaser - April 2013 Great Lakes GTG by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Pirelli Tire Prototype Created by Laser Beams


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Phunkshon said:


>


 
 


These classic Audis have really been growing on me. Am I correct in thinking that this is an Audi 100?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some pictures from Lehigh Cars and Coffee Pa over the weekend (Shane Hawley Photography)


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Also an R8 GT


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

zeewhiz yes.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I saw two different CTS-V Wagons this past weekend. I was amazed as they're quite rare.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Citroen DS Pallas 1972 by Pfandango, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Romanian Hill Climb Championship - 2013 by Daniel Maracine, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

KTM X-Bow GT by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Urraco by Will Dinn, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Indian Pete / Kenworth with 2 Jet Turbines ( Phanthom F4 Rolls Royce Viper ) 12000 HP by Ruud Onos, on Flickr 

 
Indian Pete / Kenworth with 2 Jet Turbines ( Phanthom F4 Rolls Royce Viper ) 12000 HP by Ruud Onos, on Flickr


----------



## blackjettah (Mar 8, 2010)

Not sure if rozap...


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

wow


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

freedomgli said:


>


 Anymore info on this one?


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

BluMagic said:


> wow


 
Wow is right. 
I've never seen a volvo gasser before. I like it:thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

"Defeat Your Enemies With Success" / Heavy Hitters Magazine by jeremycliff, on Flickr 

 
993 Porsche Turbo @ Texas Mile 2012 by jeremycliff, on Flickr 

 
Ferrari 458 Italia Spider / The Official Ferrari Magazine / Downtown Chicago by jeremycliff, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Renault Mégane Trophy V6 by Bethove, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Koenigsegg CCXR "Special One" by Bethove, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

IMG_2483 copy by www.autofocus.net.au, on Flickr 

 
Argyll by dougie.d, on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

blackjettah said:


> Not sure if rozap...


 Pretty sure I saw this car last week but it now has a wing. Unless there's another blue Rocket Bunny BRZ with gold wheels in Oregon


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

Sutt said:


> Anymore info on this one?


 Rio de Janeiro race track that no longer exists. 

.. have a couple of pics of it. very fast car.


----------



## Comptechgsr (Apr 30, 2002)

more pics & info on that Mustang "Interceptor" please.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

I believe these are old Citroen concept vehicles. They're wonderful.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

initiation said:


> I believe these are old Citroen concept vehicles. They're wonderful.


 the 1st pic is Citroen BX 4TC* and the 2nd pic are concept 
(Citroën entered Group B rallying with the BX in 1986. The specially designed rally BX was called the BX 4TC and bore little resemblance to the standard BX. Because of the Group B regulations, 200 street versions of the 4TC also had to be built, with a 200 PS (147 kW) at 5,250 rpm version of the N9TE engine)


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

rj_shiver said:


> the 1st pic is Citroen BX 4TC* and the 2nd pic are concept
> (Citroën entered Group B rallying with the BX in 1986. The specially designed rally BX was called the BX 4TC and bore little resemblance to the standard BX. Because of the Group B regulations, 200 street versions of the 4TC also had to be built, with a 200 PS (147 kW) at 5,250 rpm version of the N9TE engine)


 
:thumbup::thumbup: 

It really is an awesome looking car. I think I like it even more than these joints..


----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

|above|


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

rj_shiver said:


> the 1st pic is Citroen BX 4TC* and the 2nd pic are concept
> (Citroën entered Group B rallying with the BX in 1986. The specially designed rally BX was called the BX 4TC and bore little resemblance to the standard BX. Because of the Group B regulations, 200 street versions of the 4TC also had to be built, with a 200 PS (147 kW) at 5,250 rpm version of the N9TE engine)


 These were so awesome that Citroen bought back most of them and crushed them because they were ashamed of them. They did look cool though:


----------



## walshydub (Nov 13, 2009)

freedomgli said:


> IMG_2483 copy by www.autofocus.net.au, on Flickr


 All owned by one family.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Insane Porsche Bisimoto by I am Ted7, on Flickr 

 
Bisimoto Turbo Porsche 930 by I am Ted7, on Flickr


----------



## sukraj (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

hope this is not a big R and sorry for the crummy pic quality.. just had to share


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

A local guy, a friend of a friend, has a pooload of nice cars. This is one of them.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> Insane Porsche Bisimoto by I am Ted7, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Bisimoto Turbo Porsche 930 by I am Ted7, on Flickr


 Awesome to see Bisimoto dabbling in Porsches in the midst of their Imports-only image.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Brownalicious (Oct 23, 2007)

Any more pics of just the car?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Porsche 906. by Pieric Dupaquier, on Flickr 

 
Porsche 906 1966. by Pieric Dupaquier, on Flickr 

 
Porsche 906 1966. by Pieric Dupaquier, on Flickr 

 
AC Cobra 1964. by Pieric Dupaquier, on Flickr 

 
AC Cobra 1963. by Pieric Dupaquier, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Austin Healey by Pieric Dupaquier, on Flickr 

 
Maserati A6 CGS. by Pieric Dupaquier, on Flickr 

 
Porsche 356 B (1961) by Laurent DUCHENE, on Flickr 

 
Porsche 356 B (1961) by Laurent DUCHENE, on Flickr 

 
Citroen DS Break by Laurent DUCHENE, on Flickr 

 
Citroën SM Maserati (1971) by Laurent DUCHENE, on Flickr 

 
DeTomaso Pantera 20th Anniversary by Pieric Dupaquier, on Flickr 

 
#4091 GT. by Pieric Dupaquier, on Flickr 

 
Ferrari F40. by Pieric Dupaquier, on Flickr 

 
McLaren F1 GTR & Ferrari F40 by Pieric Dupaquier, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

SRT Viper TA '2014 by BestMotoring.CN, on Flickr 

 
SRT Viper TA '2014 by BestMotoring.CN, on Flickr 

 
SRT Viper TA '2014 by BestMotoring.CN, on Flickr 

 
SRT Viper TA '2014 by BestMotoring.CN, on Flickr 

 
SRT Viper TA '2014 by BestMotoring.CN, on Flickr 

 
SRT Viper TA '2014 by BestMotoring.CN, on Flickr 

 
SRT Viper TA '2014 by BestMotoring.CN, on Flickr 

 
2013 SRT Viper GTS by a7xbass94, on Flickr 

 

 
Hennessey by Gaetan | www.carbonphoto.fr, on Flickr 

 
Viper by lauhriz, on Flickr 

 
"I Eat Z06" by John Nefastis, on Flickr 

 
Fri Night Drags at Dallas Raceway by VisualUniverse, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Florent Moulin's impressive collection in Luxemborg. He has a thing for the Viper GTS/R, owning 7 of them in total, all with important race history.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

365/241 - Vince and his Unimog by VisualUniverse, on Flickr 

 
Unimog XXI by The Braindöner, on Flickr 

 
UNIMOG U400 by Beast 1, on Flickr 

 
Unimog by steveoreno1, on Flickr 

 

 
Unimog 406 by hmboo, on Flickr 

 
Flugzeugschlepper Ex Bundeswehr by hmboo, on Flickr 

 
mercedes-benz unimog 406 doka by photoplanet2007, on Flickr 

 
UNIMOG U5000 by Beast 1, on Flickr 

 
Mercedes UNIMOG by Beast 1, on Flickr 

 
UNIMOG U5000 double cab by Beast 1, on Flickr 

 
UNIMOG U5000 faces the flood by Beast 1, on Flickr 

 
UNIMOG U5000 by Beast 1, on Flickr


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Great Unimog shots!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Definitely diggin the UniMogs!


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Photos courtesy of Guillaume Tassart. 


Boucles de Spa 2013 by Guillaume Tassart, on Flickr


Tour Auto 2013 - Ferrari 275 GTB by Guillaume Tassart, on Flickr


Spa Six Hours 2012 - Ford Mustang by Guillaume Tassart, on Flickr


Spa Six Hours 2012 - E-Type by Guillaume Tassart, on Flickr


Tour Auto 2013 - Porsche 906 by Guillaume Tassart, on Flickr


Tour Auto 2012 - Ferrari 250 GTO by Guillaume Tassart, on Flickr


Tour Auto 2012 - BMW 3.0 CSL by Guillaume Tassart, on Flickr

:heart:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

A little bit too low for my tastes but the TSX remains rather interesting to me as an uber-reliable FWD DD.


Honda Accord (TSX) by LuisManuel15, on Flickr


Kevin's CL9 by Lam Le, on Flickr


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


>


High Res ???!!!???


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

A tad too much pull for street cred; but, its a neat exercise and i dig the powertrain


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

autopulse said:


> High Res ???!!!???


Sorry, that's all there was.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Bognostraclum (Jun 16, 2010)

autopulse said:


> High Res ???!!!???


Try desertmotors.com 

Per rules:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)

Speedhunters - JDM Legends RX7


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

orig link - http://www.gtspirit.com/2013/04/20/...-in-monaco/gallery/95459/7399/?r=1&vid=683#tp


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

autopulse said:


> High Res ???!!!???


Here you go, 2560x1600.
http://www.coolwallpapershd.net/Picture/newallimg/130401/co130401113944-0.jpg


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Phunkshon said:


>


:heart: this color scheme


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

autopulse said:


>


more to the cop collection


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

You just posted that last one because of the sexy burqa.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

yea very sexy :screwy:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Quick shoot I did of this car. Fell in love the second I saw it so I had to ask the owner if I could take some shots :heart:


Meaty Fitted 350z on TE-37 by DannyLo Photography, on Flickr


Meaty Fitted 350z on TE-37 by DannyLo Photography, on Flickr


Meaty Fitted 350z on TE-37 by DannyLo Photography, on Flickr


Meaty Fitted 350z on TE-37 by DannyLo Photography, on Flickr


Meaty Fitted 350z on TE-37 by DannyLo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Did a B16 swapped CRX beat his SE-R Spec V before he traded up for this?


----------



## Boomhauer (May 5, 2013)

Phunkshon said:


>


:thumbup:

I do love me some Yellowbird.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## thr (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

cramerica said:


> :heart: this color scheme


The guy that owns it is a douche canoe.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

:sly:


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

handsome rob is taken said:


>



Волим овај ауто, јер је то био мој шеснаест година Right?


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

handsome rob is taken said:


> Волим овај ауто, јер је то био мој шеснаест година Right?


Die in a fire


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

handsome rob is taken said:


> Волим овај ауто, јер је то био мој шеснаест година Right?


Because this car was yours for 16 years does not make it Hot Shizz. It's a Suzuki Swift. 
Now here's a hot Suzuki


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

one swell foop said:


> Die in a fire


Because he loves the car and had one?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Cup car pit cart:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## AKOEuro (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Aero 3S










Alfa Romeo Zagato TZ3


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

R8 beer


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice garage...


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

crisvr6 said:


> more to the cop collection










:thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

mito22 said:


> :thumbup:












:thumbdown:


















:thumbdown:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

Phunkshon said:


>


I loved seeing this car in person. Taken from the same show:


DSC_6563 copy by Chris Walsh Photography, on Flickr


DSC_6565 copy by Chris Walsh Photography, on Flickr


DSC_6568 copy by Chris Walsh Photography, on Flickr


DSC_6572 copy by Chris Walsh Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Gumball 3000 arrived to Finland this morning.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Wheels up! by PGDesigns.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Carnegie Mellon University Buggy Sweepstakes*

Part relay race, part gravity race.




































http://www.cmubuggy.org/

http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/buggy/Sweepstakes/Welcome.html


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Citroen XM*


reflect by MindThreat, on Flickr


----------



## Bognostraclum (Jun 16, 2010)

This is a cx


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Bognostraclum said:


> This is a cx


You're right. I was going from memory, which is often faulty. It's a XM.

Here's a pic of another Citroen

Untitled by azu250, on Flickr


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

For sale for 459,000€.









































































For sale for 280,000€.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

It's a pretty awesome hot rod / show car but as great as the K20A motor is I feel like a DC2 ITR would be better and worth more with the original B18C5 motor. All this work would have been more impressive if done on a standard Integra RS chassis. This would have been the best of both worlds: you'd have a super-JDM-yo! Integra for the track and/or car shows and you'd have an original ITR for the purist/ collector interest.





























































































> http://forums.nwp4life.com/zerothread?id=42615
> 
> 2000 Integra FBP Type R 00-310 (Production #)
> Motor: 6X, XXX
> ...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Renault Twin'Run Concept*


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> It's a pretty awesome hot rod / show car but as great as the K20A motor is I feel like a DC2 ITR would be better and worth more with the original B18C5 motor. All this work would have been more impressive if done on a standard Integra RS chassis. This would have been the best of both worlds: you'd have a super-JDM-yo! Integra for the track and/or car shows and you'd have an original ITR for the purist/ collector interest.


I saw this car on reddit, and I'll say it again: I don't really get these sorts of schizophrenic cars where there's a bunch of "race" stuff sharing space with a big booming stereo and a bunch of custom interior work. It reminds me of the import showoff type cars of the '90s. The workmanship is really, really nice, though. Almost too nice. I'd love to own it but then actually properly set up the suspension, undo the engine bay tuck for the sake of maintainability, and remove the stereo job. If properly tuned this car could be quite fast. As is a stock ITR probably handles better.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

B-Engineering Edonis


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

similar to this


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Basil Fawlty said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


wth


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

330iZHP said:


> wth


Dude it's hot shizz, aight?!


----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Basil Fawlty said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Wow... why would you ever think your golf belongs in this thread?


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

freedomgli said:


>


:heart:
I wish all manual cars came with this setup as an option.


----------



## Bognostraclum (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

KSPProductions said:


>


My sighting this week was not documented so beautifully, nor was the car nearly as wonderful an example:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

urogolf said:


> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


Your personal cars, unless an exotic or something - DO NOT BELONG HERE...esp since yours looks just like my 19yr old daughter MINI


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

2002_ti said:


> post pics of cars/trucks the you appreciate, local event/shows
> ill get it started
> only rule: dont post unless you have pics please






*my W220 V12 Biturbo I sold last year and my 2001 Golf*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice biturbo :thumbup:


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

Pinstripe said:


> Here you go, 2560x1600.
> http://www.coolwallpapershd.net/Picture/newallimg/130401/co130401113944-0.jpg


:thumbup: thank you


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*BMW E12 530i 24h Spa Bastos*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Bocar in the Bahamas*


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

I realize some other people have caught flack for posting their own cars lately, hopefully this gets a pass on content(and people ignore how I took the pictures). :beer:


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

couple of race cars and a Porsche...


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

didnt take this pic, love this car though, if you havent seen one race or heard that engine put it on your list of things to do


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

phill0046 said:


> Wow... why would you ever think your golf belongs in this thread?


 Its a r32 swapped golf. Still shouldn't be posting your own pictures.

my trip to berg cup last weekend.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

Withidlehands said:


> Its a r32 swapped golf. Still shouldn't be posting your own pictures.


The title says (post your pics) here's the very first post.



the original poster said:


> post pics of cars/trucks the you appreciate, local event/shows
> ill get it started
> only rule: dont post unless you have pics please


Please tell me where it says "I shouldn't post my own pics." Maybe I shouldn't say go fcuk yourself, so I won't. 










better pic of the car I posted earlier. btw, *the R32 is a Golf.*


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Basil Fawlty said:


> The title says (post your pics) here's the very first post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Over the previous 400+ pages is where people have made it clear you shouldn't post your own pics. I don't really care either way, as long as you don't post your own car. Pics are fine I guess.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Over the previous 400+ pages is where people have made it clear you shouldn't post your own pics. I don't really care either way, as long as you don't post your own car. Pics are fine I guess.


So these, "people" that have made it clear for 400 pages not to post pics of your own car, have in a sense thread jacked from what the original poster proffered? If people want to disparage me for posting pics, that's on them. They have every right to hot link whatever they want, and say whatever they want about my pics, but I'm following the spirit of the original post, I don't see that as violating internet decorum.


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

I think youre all good, if you have a hot car and want to show it why cant you? i think the issue is they dont want to see a sleeper silver mk4 golf even if it has a swapped r engine and drivetrain, i think its sweet, so whatevs, all good in my book

that would be like saying I cant post pics of our fully restored bmw 1976 2002 because its my car...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## AutoGolf (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Basil Fawlty said:


> So these, "people" that have made it clear for 400 pages not to post pics of your own car, have in a sense thread jacked from what the original poster proffered? If people want to disparage me for posting pics, that's on them. They have every right to hot link whatever they want, and say whatever they want about my pics, but I'm following the spirit of the original post, I don't see that as violating internet decorum.


It shouldn't take all 420 pages of this thread for you to realize it's taken on it's own form. Hell, just look at the last couple of pages. If I'm extrapolating the thread topic along with the first post, it's to mean to post hot pictures, even if they're yours. There are other threads for you to post pictures of your car in, don't take it too seriously when you get some lash for posting it in a thread where it clearly "is not like the others"



jagt21VR6 said:


> I think youre all good, if you have a hot car and want to show it why cant you? i think the issue is they dont want to see a sleeper silver mk4 golf even if it has a swapped r engine and drivetrain, i think its sweet, so whatevs, all good in my book
> 
> that would be like saying I cant post pics of our fully restored bmw 1976 2002 because its my car...


This is about right IMO. Everyone sees their own car in a "better light" than the average person. You might be in love with your golf, your 3er, your whatever, but take a look at what's posted in this thread on a daily basis. It doesn't take a genius to tell what belongs and what doesn't. There is a "post a pic of your car, as it sits" thread elsewhere on this forum, if you really want to whore your own car post it there. Anyone with an iota of discretion can tell a stock 01+ Mini is out of place here.

You own something exotic/rare/interesting? Great, post it up, without mentioning you're whoring your own ****, and most won't blink an eye. This is a thread for interesting cars (or cars doing interesting things) and (at least) above average photography.

Per rules:


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

BTM said:


> It shouldn't take all 420 pages of this thread for you to realize it's taken on it's own form. Hell, just look at the last couple of pages. If I'm extrapolating the thread topic along with the first post, it's to mean to post hot pictures, even if they're yours. There are other threads for you to post pictures of your car in, don't take it too seriously when you get some lash for posting it in a thread where it clearly "is not like the others"
> 
> 
> 
> This is about right IMO. Everyone sees their own car in a "better light" than the average person. You might be in love with your golf, your 3er, your whatever, but take a look at what's posted in this thread on a daily basis. It doesn't take a genius to tell what belongs and what doesn't. There is a "post a pic of your car, as it sits" thread elsewhere on this forum, if you really want to whore your own car post it there. Anyone with an iota of discretion can tell a stock 01+ Mini is out of place here.


I appreciate what you're saying, you come off as condescending and self righteous but your point is taken. At the same time, I don't have to take any sh!t from anybody that hot links photos that aren't even their own and then proceeds to look down their nose at my photos and tell me my pics don't belong. 

btw, any mouth breather can see the pic with the Mini has a Battleship in the background. 

I posted a pick of my W220 V12 Biturbo from last year with my other car because I like it, you want to be a bully and tell me to 'whore' my car some place else, well, go ahead, _be_ that guy. Be my guest flatlander.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Read what I wrote. Without resorting to name calling, I said anyone who's looked at more than a few posts can tell this is a thread for interesting cars and above average photography. If your car is interesting, make sure the pictures you post convey that. To everyone else (myself included), it looks like a run of the mill silver golf on a dragstrip. If you think saying this post "is not like the others" and that there are other threads to post crappy-at-best pictures of your car in (which I've also participated in) is me being condescending, I'll urge you to purchase some thicker skin, prime eligible on amazon.

What I'm saying is if your own car is really "hot" then do it justice. Post decent pics of it, of what makes it interesting in this thread. Posting what looks like a cellphone pic of your car at a dragstrip does not convey what this thread has become about, whether it's powered by a nevarlose or a W12 or whatever else.

No one is looking down upon you (projecting, maybe?) just saying that hey - it's all good, and it doesn't take a neuroscientist to understand the "format" this thread has taken. Take those words as you will. I'd rather look at 50 hotlinked pictures of something interesting and decently photographed.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ Get a room, you two.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Basil Fawlty said:


> I appreciate what you're saying, you come off as condescending and self righteous but your point is taken. At the same time, I don't have to take any sh!t from anybody that hot links photos that aren't even their own and then proceeds to look down their nose at my photos and tell me my pics don't belong.
> 
> btw, any mouth breather can see the pic with the Mini has a Battleship in the background.
> 
> I posted a pick of my W220 V12 Biturbo from last year with my other car because I like it, you want to be a bully and tell me to 'whore' my car some place else, well, go ahead, _be_ that guy. Be my guest flatlander.


MINI...? That's a joke right? Not impressive at all, and the pictures look like they were taken with a potato.


----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok guys, less yapping more pictures..


----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)

full write up and desktop images at speedhunters


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

inb4:screwy:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Bodyguards.*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


>


:drool:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)

The best looking Gallardo rear end...ever?????


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

^^^Nice to see this car on here. Love the website.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sutt said:


> ^^^Nice to see this car on here. Love the website.


I watched their in-car video. Is it really that quiet in there for was that mic not picking up very well?


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

Dang I gotta take the baboon out for a walk.



crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

crisvr6 said:


>


what make are those wheels?


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

Klutch said:


> what make are those wheels?


http://www.watercooledind.com/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Electioneer said:


> The best looking Gallardo rear end...ever?????


:thumbup:













^^^ Porsche Boxster tubeframecar with a twin turbo V8 from a 928S


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

not my pic but my car


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

freedo84gti said:


> not my pic but my car


Cute chick, but sorry guy, your rusty, lowered corvair doesn't belong in here.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

don´t know if you going to like it but..

831.4 HP on wheels, 997 hp on engine, VW AP 2.0L 8v, 9.s - 402m

link in portuguese.. but we all have this :laugh: : http://translate.google.com.br/

http://dragsterbrasil.com/bau/repor...4cil8v/130604recordedynojetmizukami4cil8v.htm




























:beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Marcao said:


> don´t know if you going to like it but..
> 
> 831.4 HP on wheels, 997 hp on engine, VW AP 2.0L 8v, 9.s - 402m


or this one


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

one swell foop said:


> Cute chick, but sorry guy, your rusty, lowered corvair doesn't belong in here.


:vampire:


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

one swell foop said:


> Cute chick, but sorry guy, your rusty, lowered corvair doesn't belong in here.


I enjoyed it, so it does.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

one swell foop said:


> Cute chick, but sorry guy, your rusty, lowered corvair doesn't belong in here.


why not ?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

My own from SoWo 2013


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*2013 Knox Mountain Hill Climb MGB*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*NSX*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

- Laguna Seca, 1984


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Primergy (Jun 7, 2013)

(Talbot / Simca) Matra - Murena
Perfect for all families with one (little) kid 

















\


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

One Man & His Two Stallions by edward Guerrero, on Flickr


DC2 Rolling Shot by edward Guerrero, on Flickr


Two Stallions, One Man by edward Guerrero, on Flickr


ISF Rolling Shot by edward Guerrero, on Flickr[/CENTER]


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

one swell foop said:


> Cute chick, but sorry guy, your rusty, lowered corvair doesn't belong in here.


 Yeaaaaah, but if it was a rusted-hood stanced-out Veedub it would?  

It's a classy looking picture with a classy looking gal.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Ixomeneus said:


> Yeaaaaah, but if it was a rusted-hood stanced-out Veedub it would?


 Nope. not that either.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Krazee said:


> Nope. not that either.


 ^This. There's a difference between the patina of a car that's seen some miles but aged well and a car that's just old and rusting. That could be a nice car and he's letting it rust away.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

This silly banter is why people should refrain from posting pics of their own cars. The owner's personal bias results in discussions of merit when we should just be posting pics of awesome cars instead.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1970 Alfa Romeo Giulia 1750 GTAm by Giannis "KING" Kokkas, on Flickr 

 
Three Italian Beauties... by Giannis "KING" Kokkas, on Flickr 

 
1974 Alfa Romeo Alfetta 2000GT by Giannis "KING" Kokkas, on Flickr 

 
IMG_0225 KK by Giannis "KING" Kokkas, on Flickr


----------



## Scoche (Sep 4, 2008)

Couple of shots Ive taken over the last few weeks at some GTGs in Jersey. Let me know what you guys think! (I'm not a photographer, I'm a car-guy with a camera).


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

alfasprint.jpg by stevestead, on Flickr 

 
1961 Alfa Romeo Giulietta SZ Sprint Zagato Coda Tronca by Infoway - Web Development Company, on Flickr 

 
1960 Alfa Romeo Giulietta SZ Zagato by Infoway - Web Development Company, on Flickr 

 
Alfa Romeo Giulietta SZ 1960 by Infoway - Web Development Company, on Flickr 

 
1962 Zagato Alfa Romeo Giulietta SZ Coda Tronca by Infoway - Web Development Company, on Flickr 

 
Alfa Romeo Giulietta Sz Sprint Zagato Coda Tronca by Infoway - Web Development Company, on Flickr 

 
1991 alfa romeo sz pic by Infoway - Web Development Company, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

Ixomeneus said:


> Yeaaaaah, but if it was a rusted-hood stanced-out Veedub it would?
> 
> It's a classy looking picture with a classy looking gal.


 Clearly you don't know TCL well  









Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

car show i was at yesterday


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

freedo84gti said:


> car show i was at yesterday


 Where was that show ? I remember that mustang from the philly auto show, wicked!


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

RQ1 said:


> Where was that show ? I remember that mustang from the philly auto show, wicked!


 redz bar and grill, the turbo is massive


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Is this custom or some obscure Type 2 variant that I've never seen?


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Rukh said:


> Is this custom or some obscure Type 2 variant that I've never seen?


 judging by the barrel bolt door latches, I'm guessing "custom" and eastern European.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

gambit420s said:


> eastern European.


 That's a Belgian plate.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

From the Wuste 2013 show. 

 

 

 

 

Its 4wd and front-halfed, full interior still too!


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

Is there a build thread on this gti above? I assume they are using audi quattro parts to get the 
4wd? I also assume there is some adapter to run the 4r6?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Mr Roo said:


> Is there a build thread on this gti above? I assume they are using audi quattro parts to get the
> 4wd? I also assume there is some adapter to run the 4r6?


 I have no idea, never got to talk to the owner. Word on the street was he had it running RWD at the show but it was definitely all there. Heres the rest of the pics I took, maybe you can locate it.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Mitsubishi Lancer RS - 1 by ian magbanua, on Flickr 

 
Mitsubishi Lancer RS - 30 by ian magbanua, on Flickr 

 
Mitsubishi Lancer RS - 38 by ian magbanua, on Flickr 

 
Mitsubishi Lancer RS - 37 by ian magbanua, on Flickr 

 
Mitsubishi Lancer RS - 33 by ian magbanua, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

MACCHAN'S Fire Truck by masaru tanaka photography, on Flickr 

 
coupe on Watanabes by decypher the code, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1968 Toyota Corona by evan.mounsey, on Flickr 

 
1968 Toyota Corona by evan.mounsey, on Flickr 

 
1968 Toyota Corona by evan.mounsey, on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Sweet pantera that was at a local gtg. Pictures that i snapped of it using my D3100.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Mr Roo said:


> Is there a build thread on this gti above? I assume they are using audi quattro parts to get the
> 4wd? I also assume there is some adapter to run the 4r6?





Atl-Atl said:


> I have no idea, never got to talk to the owner. Word on the street was he had it running RWD at the show but it was definitely all there. Heres the rest of the pics I took, maybe you can locate it.


 here you go http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5671172-XPALENDOCIOUS-s-VR6-Turbo-Quattro-Golf


----------



## Boomhauer (May 5, 2013)

LLeggera photography:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Bizzarrini 5300 GT 

 
Alfa Romeo Giulia GTA 1300 Junior


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

V12 generations by ThomvdN, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Renault 12 Gordini by Le Baron Noir, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

NORWEGIAN RALLY DRIVERS C.2 PORSCHE 911 CARRERA 3.0 1976 by [email protected], on Flickr 

 
Porsche 911 S 2.2 1971 by Nico86*, on Flickr 

 
Porsche 911 Carrera by [email protected], on Flickr 

 
Porsche 911 T 2.4 1973 by Nico86*, on Flickr 

 
Porsche 911 sc by [email protected], on Flickr 

 
Porsche 911 SC by [email protected], on Flickr 

 
PORSCHE 911 1965 by [email protected], on Flickr 

 
R.C.V.H.S.-PORSCHE 911 CARRERA 3.0 1976 by [email protected], on Flickr 

 
Porsche 911SC 1978 by Nico86*, on Flickr 

 
LES GRANDS NOMBRES- PORSCHE 911 SC 1979 by [email protected], on Flickr 

 
NORWEGIAN RALLY DRIVERS C.2- PORSCHE 911SC 1979 by [email protected], on Flickr 

 
BRATISLA BOY'S RACING TEAM- PORSCHE 911 CARRERA 3.0 1976 by [email protected], on Flickr 

 
BRATISLA BOY'S RACING TEAM-PORSCHE 911 CARRERA 3.0 1976 by [email protected], on Flickr 

 
PORSCHE 911SC 1978 by [email protected], on Flickr 

 
PORSCHE 911 CARRERA RS 1973 by [email protected], on Flickr 

 
Porsche 911 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Beek Racing - The Hague, NL by VWCulture, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

LOMA® MOTORSPORTS Porsche 911 Wide Body Conversion by LOMA® MOTORSPORTS Bodykits and Wheels, on Flickr


----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)

freedomgli said:


>


 
 What is this?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

16k.Redline said:


> What is this?


 It is a custom "Proto Junior" class race car driven by Fabio Apostoli at the 2nd Annual Formula Challenge race held at the Piazzale Azzurri d'Italia in the city of Cremona, capital of the province of Cremona in the northern region of Lombardy. 

Proto Junior is a class for single-seat open wheel race cars with


----------



## Scoche (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


 *WANT*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*MGB*


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

MG :heart:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

freedomgli said:


> Beek Racing - The Hague, NL by VWCulture, on Flickr


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a soft spot for unusual platforms


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Integra girl got some plastic surgery.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

@c4 a6, the chick is better as the car :laugh:

wrong or right ?


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


> @c4 a6, the chick is better as the car :laugh:
> 
> wrong or right ?


Oh most definitely. F*cking poseur with a "Type-R" sticker on the rear quarter when it's clearly not


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Mike Skeen and Leh Keen having some fun at barber


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

Went to a local show this weekend:


----------



## Chelsea Tractor Show (Jun 19, 2013)

Chasing the Dragon Hillclimb










Manual SC400 @MIR


----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

i think he's putting down 750+hp right now, getting a bigger turbo and is hoping for 900+


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes? No? Maybe?


----------



## pinktshirt (Jul 25, 2007)

freedomgli said:


> Yes? No? Maybe?


goes to show how busy the design with all those creases and different lines and folds. I have to say though, the end result is less annoying to look at than I would have expected


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

freedomgli said:


> Yes? No? Maybe?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

Suprised not to see this one cross posted from speedhunters yet. Its a little too stanced, but motor and body are excelent 









Info here:http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/06/a-labour-ovlov-the-turbo-bmw-powered-volvo/


----------



## Srbgti (Jul 28, 2006)

freedomgli said:


>


ill take this one


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

Not sure how you guys feel about scale cars... but these are a few 1/43 I have.










Full run of 930-997 Turbos, not going to clutter the thread though.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Jaguar XKR-S GT 2013. by AutoMotoPortal.HR, on Flickr


Jaguar XKR-S GT 2013. by AutoMotoPortal.HR, on Flickr


Jaguar XKR-S GT 2013. by AutoMotoPortal.HR, on Flickr


Jaguar XKR-S GT 2013. by AutoMotoPortal.HR, on Flickr


Jaguar XKR-S GT 2013. by AutoMotoPortal.HR, on Flickr


Jaguar XKR-S GT 2013. by AutoMotoPortal.HR, on Flickr


Jaguar XKR-S GT 2013. by AutoMotoPortal.HR, on Flickr


Jaguar XKR-S GT 2013. by AutoMotoPortal.HR, on Flickr


Jaguar XKR-S GT 2013. by AutoMotoPortal.HR, on Flickr


Jaguar XKR-S GT 2013. by AutoMotoPortal.HR, on Flickr


Jaguar XKR-S GT 2013. by AutoMotoPortal.HR, on Flickr


Jaguar XKR-S GT 2013. by AutoMotoPortal.HR, on Flickr


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


>


What's this one? Looks like a 959 prototype or something?


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

OptimusGlen said:


> Not sure how you guys feel about scale cars... but these are a few 1/43 I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ban for posting pictures of your own cars?!?

:laugh:


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Der Audidude said:


> What's this one? Looks like a 959 prototype or something?


Porsche was going to make a "poor man's" 959 using a V8 rather than the turbo-6. That's the prototype. I can't remember the designation.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

O.T.G.P. CUP @ Taiwan PIC by ARMA Supercharger, on Flickr


O.T.G.P. CUP @ Taiwan PIC by ARMA Supercharger, on Flickr


Lotus Exige by ARMA Supercharger, on Flickr


O.T.G.P. CUP @ Taiwan PIC by ARMA Supercharger, on Flickr


Lotus Exige by ARMA Supercharger, on Flickr


DSC_0672 by ARMA Supercharger, on Flickr


O.T.G.P. CUP @ Taiwan PIC by ARMA Supercharger, on Flickr


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Der Audidude said:


> What's this one? Looks like a 959 prototype or something?


I _think_ that's the "Aerodynamik Weltrekordwagen 911" mentioned in this article: http://autocar.realviewdigital.com/?iid=72061&startpage=page0000065#folio=63


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

freedomgli said:


> O.T.G.P. CUP @ Taiwan PIC by ARMA Supercharger, on Flickr





Ive been seeing a lot of cars lately with mismatched front and rear wheels. Whats the deal?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Atl-Atl said:


> Ive been seeing a lot of cars lately with mismatched front and rear wheels. Whats the deal?


Cost. Racing ain't cheap. Both the Lotus Elise/Exige and the Mercedes-Benz/Sauber C11 use different size wheels front and rear. When you're racing at top levels you often need 8-10 sets of wheels and tires. Given wheels and tires are wear and tear items that are disposed of periodically it makes sense for there to be occasional mismatches in wheel appearance, especially if someone changes suppliers or is changing sizes as during vehicle development. It has nothing to do with fashion. It has everything to do with cost.


Fueltopia Barrel Sprint @ Mondello Park, Ireland. by Dan Fegent, on Flickr


----------



## 100% Asian (Jun 13, 2013)

Car has 178whp I believe. You wouldn't know by watching this video. Lots of good lookin' eats here.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

IMG_1470.jpg by thecrashingdoor, on Flickr


IMG_1367.jpg by thecrashingdoor, on Flickr


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

fuel leak mid drift


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Jacques Laffite - Alfa Romeo 75 Turbo - Silverstone RAC TT - 6th September 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr


Alfa Romeo 75 by Jeroen Sick, on Flickr


Alfa Romeo 75 IMSA by Jeroen Sick, on Flickr


Alfa Romeo 75 IMSA by Jeroen Sick, on Flickr


Circuit de Spa Francorchamps - ALFA ROMEO 75 Turbo by Πichael C., on Flickr


Alfa Romeo 75 IMSA by Jeroen Sick, on Flickr


Alfa 75 3,0 serbia by eww939, on Flickr


alfa-75-tuning_282529 by EnthusiastRevolution, on Flickr



















Alfa Romeo 75 IMSA by Masken87, on Flickr


Alfa Romeo 75 IMSA by Masken87, on Flickr


----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

freedo84gti said:


> fuel leak mid drift


I see you went to ECB?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Br1zzy said:


> I see you went to ECB?


yup :thumbup: went there in my corvair. first time watching drifting and it ruled!


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

Spotted at the local pub.


----------



## Scoche (Sep 4, 2008)

Couple more shots I've taken at various CnCs around Jersey

















































and these are from Caffeine and Carburetors a month or two back


----------



## moviet (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Art3m1s (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

DSC_2467 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


DSC_2434 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


DSC_2127 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


DSC_2083 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


DSC_1782 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


1 227 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

IMG_6728 by jasoncornish, on Flickr


pagani zonda ps by jasoncornish, on Flickr


IMG_6263 by jasoncornish, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Edo Ferrari 575 GTRS by Tim Hoffmann, on Flickr


Ferrari 575 Maranello by Tractorin33MDC, on Flickr




Edo Ferrari 575 GTRS by Tim Hoffmann, on Flickr




575 Maranello GTRS by Edo Competition by Keno Zache, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Ferrari 575 by EDO by e40racer, on Flickr


575M Edo Competition by AK AutoMotive, on Flickr




Edo Competition Ferrari 575M by JackLB Photography, on Flickr


575 by Edo Competition. by DENNISVDMEIJS.NL Photography, on Flickr


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

Some pics from the Rose Cup Historic Races in Portland last weekend. Lots of cool stuff. Sorry for the iphone pics





















complete with Alpina Turbo engine. Fun!


My buddy's RX2


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ughh.. Ferrari 550/575M :heart:










I get a good laugh when people try passing off the 599 and F12 as being good looking GT's or Ferrari's in general...


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Tuneman7 said:


> I get a good laugh when people try passing off the 599 and F12 as being good looking GT's or Ferrari's in general...


Stuff it.


Ferrari 599 GTB by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

Tuneman7 said:


> I get a good laugh when people try passing off the 599 and F12 as being good looking GT's or Ferrari's in general...


Oh really......


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

The front of the 599 reminds me of an overweight girl with braces...

I'd much rather have one of these...









The racing versions just up it completely on the want scale...



















Ehh, I sort of like the 599 GTO/XX but more because of it's purposeful badassery than outright prettiness.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

less the talk, more upping the shut


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

freedomgli said:


>


I had a Fastback, that exact color, had no idea @ the time it could look that cool.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Jae_Rex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## 100% Asian (Jun 13, 2013)

freedomgli said:


>


Choo choo!

As per rules:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)




----------



## 100% Asian (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


>


What wheel is this? Size? Width?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

two racing friends


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> What wheel is this? Size? Width?


on the audi ? looks like Vossen VVSCV1


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


> on the audi ? looks like Vossen VVSCV1


Yea I thought so. Would love to know what size and width they are.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

some cars from a local "cars and croissants" event a few weeks ago:


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

This thing is sick. The fitment is so clean! But why leave the vent control on the left. Rather superfluous now...:what:


freedomgli said:


>


----------



## Scoche (Sep 4, 2008)

look what showed up to Bucks County Exotics this weekend...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

_MG_3411 by Yessir Youarefat, on Flickr


_MG_3409 by Yessir Youarefat, on Flickr


51ChevyProfile by Lunchbox PhotoWorks, on Flickr


51ChevyFrontQuarter by Lunchbox PhotoWorks, on Flickr


51ChevyFaceTime by Lunchbox PhotoWorks, on Flickr


51ChevyDatAss by Lunchbox PhotoWorks, on Flickr


51ChevyBluffOverlook by Lunchbox PhotoWorks, on Flickr


51ChevySunsetProfile by Lunchbox PhotoWorks, on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I love the juxtaposition of shiny new weapons grade exotics and old working garage that's probably been servicing cars since 1920.


Extra White. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

autopulse said:


>


someone was faster


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)

Those Ferrari's are absolutely beautiful! Nice find :beer:


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Is it uncouth to post your own shizz? 


DSC_3551 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


DSC_3167 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


DSC_3611 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)

holy pooper! i hate 458's, never been a fan of the styling at all, the 2 posted above are SICK!


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

crisvr6 said:


> 458


A rare case of a beautiful car modified for the better.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Fake LM's, but I just love Phoenix Yellow M3's.


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

1938 Mercedes-Benz 540K Cabriolet 'A' Coachwork by Sindelfingen


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Group-C Sauber Mercedes-Benz C11 Onboard*


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

crisvr6 said:


>


what platform do I need to play with these cars? Maybe I can drive them on my laptop?


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Nothing says "Hey, let's not work on the Miata today" quite like coming out and finding a spider hanging out in the garage. Somehow he managed to walk right into the garage and die right behind my car in the position you see here. I'm kind of glad he was dead already because I didn't want to have to clean that large of a spider off the bottom of my shoe.


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

AZGolf said:


> I'm kind of glad he was dead already because I didn't want to have to burn my house down including the car in the garage to make sure that he was dead. It would have been the only way I could have been completely sure.




FTFY


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

the car may not be for everyone, but when i shot the pic i actually managed to catch lightning from a passing storm


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry for the cell pics but this came in for service this week.


----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

Denniswhat said:


> Sorry for the cell pics but this came in for service this week.


Your photo is bad, and you should feel bad too.


----------



## 100% Asian (Jun 13, 2013)

bubbagti said:


> FTFY


:laugh: poor spider, he looks so cute like that.


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

is this normal ?


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

AZGolf said:


> Nothing says "Hey, let's not work on the Miata today" quite like coming out and finding a spider hanging out in the garage. Somehow he managed to walk right into the garage and die right behind my car in the position you see here. I'm kind of glad he was dead already because I didn't want to have to clean that large of a spider off the bottom of my shoe.


Phoenix: not even once.


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

Son said:


> Fake LM's, but I just love Phoenix Yellow M3's.


I used to think phoenix yellow was ugly but lately I've come to love phoenix yellow as well as Dakar yellow. 

Every time I visit this thread I need to change my pants and my head explodes


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

whoa, never new this racing existed


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://digitaldtour.com/2013/07/07/excuse-me-do-you-have-the-time/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## EuroPartsBin (Dec 11, 2012)

BluMagic said:


> whoa, never new this racing existed


There is a whole world outside of TCL, little Timmy.


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

*Suds day*

My 2006 A3
Good day for a bath.


----------



## Scoche (Sep 4, 2008)

Some cars from Cars and Croissants this weekend:


















































and this Custom built one-off Maserati Roadster...Tube chassis, Maserati engine and trans, hand rolled aluminium body:


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

freedomgli said:


>


since need for speed II came out, this car has alway been in the back of my of mind. stinks they didn't make more of these!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Scoche said:


> and this Custom built one-off Maserati Roadster...Tube chassis, Maserati engine and trans, hand rolled aluminium body:


Love it! But would much rather have Borrani wire wheels, wood rim Nardi steering wheel, low-back bucket seats and period looking instrumentation. Cool concept that's 95% of the way there.


Maserati A6G-2000 Frua Berlinetta s-n 2114 1955 4 by johnei, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> Love it! But would much rather have Borrani wire wheels, wood rim Nardi steering wheel, low-back bucket seats and period looking instrumentation. Cool concept that's 95% of the way there.


Agreed. As it is, the car seems to have two personalities. It doesn't flow as well as it could.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

RQ1 said:


>


NICE


----------



## Scoche (Sep 4, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> Love it! But would much rather have Borrani wire wheels, wood rim Nardi steering wheel, low-back bucket seats and period looking instrumentation. Cool concept that's 95% of the way there.


 


cramerica said:


> Agreed. As it is, the car seems to have two personalities. It doesn't flow as well as it could.


Yeah I hear what you guys are saying, I'd tweak a few things myself. The Motor and Trans are from an 80's Maserati (sorry not sure what model) everything else was custom. The suspension and brakes are all modern tech as are the headlights (although I did think it was funny that they were halogen instead of HID or LED especially if it was a custom job). It was built by Exotic Cars USA in Frenchtown as a showcase/prototype. The owner said hes looking to build more custom cars but is just looking for customers to build them for. If you got the cash Im sure he'd build another more to your liking haha.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Scoche said:


> It was built by Exotic Cars USA in Frenchtown as a showcase/prototype.


Thanks for the additional details!
http://exoticars-usa.com/hand-built-cars/
It's currently listed for sale on eBay


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

King Of The Clubs, Barona Dragstrip by REVOLVER Imaging Co., on Flickr


King Of The Clubs, Barona Dragstrip by REVOLVER Imaging Co., on Flickr


King Of The Clubs, Barona Dragstrip by REVOLVER Imaging Co., on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## erni (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

one porsche


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Mk1 Golfs came in such awesome colors. :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Rally Finland this weekend, Jevgeni Novikov taking a jump after damaging the front of his car in a crash.


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

Stuffed full of GTR 














































Schumacher 


































































I must commend all the contributors to this thread!!! Checked out 427 pages and had to go deep to not be reposting... best that I can. Again kudos to all on a GREAT thread.


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Big Crip said:


>


 Whoah. My cousin has a RZR, now I have to forward these pics and this link to him. I must persuade him. I. MUST. 

http://www.topspeed.com/cars/others/2009-polaris-rzr-x-pikes-peak-ar134065.html


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

zeewhiz said:


> Whoah. My cousin has a RZR, now I have to forward these pics and this link to him. I must persuade him. I. MUST.
> 
> http://www.topspeed.com/cars/others/2009-polaris-rzr-x-pikes-peak-ar134065.html


 OMG WHAT IS THAT THING!!!!!


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> OMG WHAT IS THAT THING!!!!!


 calm down keicar, its an upgraded ATV


----------



## Scoche (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)

[/QUOTE] 

whoahh... that was the first time I literally held my breath, just viewing a pic.... :heart:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

A couple of shots of mine from Tallinn, Estonia last week. 









Just wanted to elaborate this photo by saying that the average income of an Estonian is $1,300. But they have a fixed income tax of 21% for all.


----------



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

Somebody asked about this car a couple hundred pages ago... I don't know anything specific, but the drawing would probably answer a few questions.


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

And _nobody_ asked about these.... BUT you're going to see them anyway  






































And our grandpaps were crazy, too!!! 






























And to just make sure that old black and whites qualify... Carrera RSR baby!


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

Some Vans... I have some more if anyone else thinks vans can qualify as 'Hot Shizz'...


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

Maybe wagons can be Hot Shizz, too? 































































































Again, I have some more wagons if anyone finds them cool enough...


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Big Crip said:


> Some Vans... I have some more if anyone else thinks vans can qualify as 'Hot Shizz'...


 
MOAR VANS NOW! please.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## bigdreamssmallwallet (Jan 22, 2009)

that infiniti is a massive fail


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

Randy Grubb is a custom builder and rodder that lives in Grants Pass Oregon. Very approachable and nice from what I hear. 
http://www.randygrubb.com/ 



Big Crip said:


> Somebody asked about this car a couple hundred pages ago... I don't know anything specific, but the drawing would probably answer a few questions.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Big Crip said:


> Maybe wagons can be Hot Shizz, too?
> 
> Again, I have some more wagons if anyone finds them cool enough...


 Yes please!!!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

^^^It's funny how high Porsches look on stock ride height. Or if that's not stock ride height, then it's only a very mild drop.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

More ground clearance = able to enjoy it more places on the street.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=785535


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## 100% Asian (Jun 13, 2013)

freedomgli said:


> More ground clearance = able to enjoy it more places on the street.


 No...surely that isn't how it works.


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

:screwy: But they make a STATEMENT! 






















Oh, that Benz... NOT A CHOP!!!  





 


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MaSeDoGG (Jan 22, 2004)

I love this thread so much.


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

*Dune Buggies???*





























or race buggies 






























or quad bikes 





















or trikes 






























or WTF?  




















Read somewhere non-credible that this thing from Honda UK can do 130, 0-60 in 4 secs, 40 mpg. 











There's A LOT of lattitude to Hot Shizz, right???


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

I know... Shut up *AND* Post


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

*Old v. New*




































Boy I hope that resize thing works!!! Otherwise your page just got funky.


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

BMW 635 Group 2


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Big Crip said:


>


 That is thoroughly enjoying his car :thumbup:


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

I didnt really scope out the videos, sorry if this is common knowledge. Crap video, and crap pic, but REALLY!!?!! 





 









Busa powered Smart with Anchors for brakes! :laugh:


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

Big Crip said:


>


 One of the nicest E36 M3s ever. RIP


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Do Mopar guys say moar lows?


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Big Crip said:


>


 I would daily the hell out of something like this. What exactly is it, Formula SAE / similar?


----------



## Chelsea Tractor Show (Jun 19, 2013)

Big Crip said:


>


 I love you and your cavernous pic dump. 



Big Crip said:


>


 That's not how you do it, This is how you do it: 























































The inevitable downside 










Precleaning 












> Personally, before I'm on the job, I like to give my undercarriage a bit of a 'how's your father'!












Ban Hawc


----------



## Chelsea Tractor Show (Jun 19, 2013)

Rescued from DIW 



























and more


----------



## Scoche (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

Son said:


>


I used to think the F12 was ugly. Then I saw this picture.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Chelsea Tractor Show said:


> The inevitable downside


Do your windows not roll up?


----------



## spartan_msu (Sep 22, 2011)

What windows? I don't see one in the empty door shell


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

spartan_msu said:


> What windows? I don't see one in the empty door shell


QFT

His car is as stripped as it can get. He is sadly moving on to a new setup, so this car will be no more.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

mldouthi said:


> QFT
> 
> His car is as stripped as it can get. He is sadly moving on to a new setup, so this car will be no more.


:banghead:

Just noticed that. 

It would be worth it to at least put a piece of thin Perspex in there.

Local car show content:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

mldouthi said:


> QFT
> 
> His car is as stripped as it can get. He is sadly moving on to a new setup, so this car will be no more.


Marcus, we need to see some offroading in the SC Rabbit!!


----------



## AKOEuro (Nov 14, 2009)

Turn the speakers up!!


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

saron81 said:


> Do your windows not roll up?


Where is the fun in that?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Some Belgian wanker has an F-Type S and drives it to Monaco. In other words, the guy is living my dream. Time to play the lotto.


----------



## Chelsea Tractor Show (Jun 19, 2013)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Marcus, we need to see some offroading in the SC Rabbit!!


 ^This


saron81 said:


> It would be worth it to at least put a piece of thin Perspex in there.


Not in my eyes, I was done spending money on that shell


mldouthi said:


> His car is as stripped as it can get. He is sadly moving on to a new setup, so this car will be no more.


Yup, finalizing the sale of the rear suspension and it will become soup cans.
Who doesn't want a bored,stroked, big single widebody wagon?



NeverEnoughCars said:


> Where is the fun in that?


 Exactly


spartan_msu said:


> What windows? I don't see one in the empty door shell





saron81 said:


> Do your windows not roll up?


They roll up just fine, but 2 were shattered by hail

and since we're in dope shizz


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Chelsea Tractor Show said:


> ^This
> 
> Not in my eyes, I was done spending money on that shell
> 
> ...


Oh you're the owner of the S4?? My great gawd that's a bad a$$ car!!!!! So you're getting rid of it? Whats up next? and that Diablo...... geeeeezzzz!!!!!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Was this guy being punished and not allowed to look at the car?


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Granted this is not my pic but I saw this car in the metal today while I was out driving. :beer:


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

How have I only just now come across this thread? :sly:

(I'm sure some, if not all of these are reposts)


----------



## Scoche (Sep 4, 2008)

330iZHP said:


> Was this guy being punished and not allowed to look at the car?


was wondering if anyone would pick up on that haha, didn't notice that until i looked at the pic afterwards, not sure what the deal was...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

weezintrumpeteer said:


>


Wow that little Datsun is beautiful


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

Ferrari Breadvan at Oldtimers Grand Prix

Turn it up!


----------



## Chelsea Tractor Show (Jun 19, 2013)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Oh you're the owner of the S4?? My great gawd that's a bad a$$ car!!!!! So you're getting rid of it? Whats up next?


Yep, stripping whats left, sell what doesn't fit the next one, and scrapping the shell, look forward to the vid of it's empty carcass being claw lifted 80' in the air and dropped.


Chelsea Tractor Show said:


> Who doesn't want a bored,stroked, big single widebody wagon?


I picked up a high mileage 01 2.7T 6speed allroad at Waterfest last month








I want to hit mid to low 10's in a full interior wagon with a roof box, we'll see how that works out.
Plan is swapping everything over RPF1/snows/brakes/stage2+, a few cosmetic/interior changes and obnoxious color dip by H2Oi.
Built 3.0l stroker, heads,etc./PT6466-ish/18x12/13 Work/stretch the snows/and a few more changes by NOLOWO.
With an eventual full strip, sunroof delete, seam weld, cage and some other significant body mods.

I was planning on building the S4 nasty but, hail in spring '11 changed my plans, so I just beat the **** out of it for a while. I knew it's replacement would be a 2.7T(Swapped if needed) A4/S4/A6/AR Avant, the Allroad was the first one i could make a decent deal on.

Since I'm banned from Offtopikstan for the moment, better keep it on topic, so here's some hot Allroads


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Chelsea Tractor Show said:


> Yep, stripping whats left, sell what doesn't fit the next one, and scrapping the shell, look forward to the vid of it's empty carcass being claw lifted 80' in the air and dropped.
> ]


What is your youtube account link?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

Chelsea Tractor Show said:


> ...so here's some hot Allroads


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

So I just came back from living under a stone and saw this thing for the first time.. Sorry if repost but I'm not gonna go tru 400+ pages.










hubba hubba.. And I'm not even a fan of this generation 'Stang


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Ghost85 said:


> Granted this is not my pic but I saw this car in the metal today while I was out driving. :beer:


Ruined 2002 :thumbdown:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Repost?




























from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video-4-ruote/521773-ferrari-f50-raccolta-foto-thread.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

DIW.


freedomgli said:


> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=785535


DIR
http://www.jaguarforums.com/forum/a...humb800x800_2921025599_bc90cfbecf_o-jpg?stc=1


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Are the vents not backwards on that orange BMW ute? 

And is that M5 the one that Stuart Appleby did up?

OT:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/...o-spettacolari-auto-supercar-curiosit%E0.html


----------



## 100% Asian (Jun 13, 2013)

saron81 said:


> Do your windows not roll up?


Wasn't there an unwritten rule about not posting hot shizz of yourself?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

IMG_3525_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_3514_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

That's a samurai right?

Do you think it has engine mods to drive those much larger tires? I can't imagine the stock motor having that much torque.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://digitaldtour.com/2013/08/18/...s-356-club-of-california-dana-point-concours/


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

KeiCar said:


> That's a samurai right?
> 
> Do you think it has engine mods to drive those much larger tires? I can't imagine the stock motor having that much torque.


Its called gear reduction, my friend.


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

I absolutely love this picture. I want a huge photo like this hanging in my garage so bad.



Big Crip said:


>


Oh, and those skills? Wow. 



Big Crip said:


> [video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24afjVqm2Uw&feature=youtu.be [/video]


I hope you all like rally racing because I came across this gem of a site in my rally wanderlust. The photographer’s name is Ondrej Zeman and he resides in the Czech Republic. He’s got some of the best pictures I’ve ever seen; fortunately he enjoys pointing his lenses at cars!

The pictures below are some of my favorites but if you have the chance, his web site definitely deserves a more thorough perusing. Check it out when you have the chance: http://rallyphotos.cz/index.php.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> Do you think it has engine mods to drive those much larger tires? I can't imagine the stock motor having that much torque.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Apologize not a repost...

Aussie LF-A














































from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video-4-ruote/524264-lexus-lfa-raccolta-foto-thread.html


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

There's also a chrome one down here that I saw in person a while ago..


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

it's not an Auburn, Cord, or Duesenberg, but it is an early NSX (#85 for the US from the factory) with ~2800 miles. so goddamn mint, and it pulled $70k at the fall Auburn auction.










http://www.auctionsamerica.com/even...rder&feature=&collection=&grouping=&category=


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

So much want.

http://engineeredtoslide.com/

:heart::heart::heart:



























.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

The Ferrari 288 GTO Evoluzione

http://www.stanceworks.com/2013/09/one-of-five-the-ferrari-288-gto-evoluzione-at-the-quail/


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Retromini said:


> The Ferrari 288 GTO Evoluzione


Great pics, as always:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

Engine Bay...


----------



## 100% Asian (Jun 13, 2013)

VWeezly said:


> Howdy yall... I need some help.
> If yall want to "like" this photo on tha facebook I could get featured at the Lowered Values booth at the Madfurther show! Voting ends soon! Anyone up for it?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...635154723182733_2075764885_n.jpg&size=960,641
> ...


No, GTFO of this thread.

That being said, car looks good. But your advertisement for "Likes" and/or "votes" is not welcome here.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks! Glad you like it. Thought yall would enjoy it. Sorry for the whoring. Also... no need to be rude. I look at this thread often.


----------



## Chelsea Tractor Show (Jun 19, 2013)

VWeezly said:


> Also... It is perfectly acceptable to be rude. I never look at the stickied rules thread.


FTFY


----------



## 100% Asian (Jun 13, 2013)

VWeezly said:


> Also... no need to be rude. I look at this thread often.


If you looked at this thread as often as you claim, you'd know this. Saying that makes it that much worse because it gives the indication that you're oblivious. Tsk tsk tsk.

As per rules:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

Chelsea Tractor Show said:


> FTFY


Oh internet... you make sure that people think they are clever when they are really just dicks.

Also... edited. Instead of being a prick just simply ask me to change it. I hate that kids these days initial reaction is to just be a twonker rather than polite.

per rules:


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

DSC_4589 by geofftii2002, on Flickr

DSC_4586 by geofftii2002, on Flickr

DSC_4577 by geofftii2002, on Flickr

Near Perfection by geofftii2002, on Flickr


DSC_4845 by geofftii2002, on Flickr

DSC_4861 by geofftii2002, on Flickr

DSC_4864 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


----------



## Boomhauer (May 5, 2013)

VWeezly said:


> Oh internet... you make sure that people think they are clever when they are really just dicks.
> 
> Also... edited. Instead of being a prick just simply ask me to change it. I hate that kids these days initial reaction is to just be a twonker rather than polite.
> 
> per rules:


Is this the same car that was featured on the Depth of Speed video series? Anyhow cool car dude. :thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

100% Asian said:


> .
> 
> As per rules:



I must know which front lip this is!!!


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

RQ1 said:


>


yes. my god, yes.:heart:


----------



## teutonicgoodness (Dec 14, 2003)

What what whaaaat?? What is this?



crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

teutonicgoodness said:


> What what whaaaat?? What is this?


Noble M600:beer:


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Sure looks like a normal later 305/TH200 trans. Monte Carlo SS




 Whats that...
(a little blurry but its a 6 y.o. point and shoot.)



Looked stock.


----------



## 600whp s4 (Jul 21, 2010)

mclarn p1 is just weird looking


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

600whp s4 said:


> mclarn p1 is just weird looking


It makes me feel weird in my pants


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

600whp s4 said:


> mclarn p1 is just weird looking


:sly:

It's perfect :heart:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

teutonicgoodness said:


> What what whaaaat?? What is this?


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

^^wow, spambot brothers! :screwy:


----------



## Scoche (Sep 4, 2008)

Some shots from the Ridgewood Car Show on Friday:






































Cars and Croissants:





































And a couple from the Martino Auto Concepts meet last Thursday:


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> I must know which front lip this is!!!


Ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/99-04-06-BM...ies&fits=Make:BMW&hash=item2326c380b0&vxp=mtr












Scoche said:


> Cars and Croissants:


That's my old Porsche. Nice shot.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Scoche (Sep 4, 2008)

Mr K said:


> That's my old Porsche. Nice shot.


Thanks man, love the car, always had a soft spot for ducktails!...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

And now for something different.


----------



## Scoche (Sep 4, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> And now for something different.


not entirely mad about that...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Honda K24 powered Lotus Elise S1*



























































































DIY Engine Conversion Thread
DIY Widebody Conversion
Currently listed for sale on eBay


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Fiat 500 Abarth SSCC Road /// Race Engineering*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*LP400.*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Scoche (Sep 4, 2008)

Some pictures from the Gold Coast Concours/Bimmerstock in Glen Cove this weekend.








































































































































For more check out the whole album https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741852.342534412535524&type=1&l=af7c6029af


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

Full vorsteiner carbon fiber kit and putting down crazy power.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

mito22 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

mito22 said:


>


that's hot.


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> Full vorsteiner carbon fiber kit and putting down crazy power.


That kit is BIG money....


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

NHDUBN#2 said:


> That kit is BIG money....


Seriously. That's why the car is selling for $122,000 right now. Its scary fast too.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

> Chris Harris takes the lead in the TT Celebration race at Goodwood Revival. Sharing driving duties with Anthony Reid, Harris is racing a Jaguar Lister Coupe.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

^ beautiful. anybody have a link to the full race or any other goodwood revival footage? ive been looking out for the 2013 stuff but no luck so far.







beautiful full race action from the 2011 semi-wet race, this stuff is nuts!!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

AHFlynn said:


> ^ beautiful. anybody have a link to the full race or any other goodwood revival footage? ive been looking out for the 2013 stuff but no luck so far.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Greg Albertyn's 1994 Suzuki RH250 works bike









Titanium expansion chamber









http://www.vintageworksbikes.com/1994SuzukiRH250.html


----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

patrikman said:


>


I work as a welder/fitter for the steel building industry and I cant quite wrap my head around how the **** you would weld that all up hahaha. 

And why no purging in the pipe (stainless should usually be back purged)


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

freedomgli said:


>


Ha! this is where I had my wedding reception (the hyeholde).


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

bizybyker said:


> I work as a welder/fitter for the steel building industry and I cant quite wrap my head around how the **** you would weld that all up hahaha.
> 
> And why no purging in the pipe (stainless should usually be back purged)


Weld each pipe individually, then weld them onto the collector/flanges.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

RQ1 said:


>


That was great, thanks! Watching these older, simpler cars is terrific, far more entertaining than most current forms of racing. Chris Harris drives really well but I raise your counter-steering Mr. Harris and I give you:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

chopWet said:


> That was great, thanks! Watching these older, simpler cars is terrific, far more entertaining than most current forms of racing. Chris Harris drives really well but I raise your counter-steering Mr. Harris and I give you:


:thumbup:

Kenny Brack follow-up interview w/ race highlights


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Looks like your typical retired NASCAR racer






Wait a minute... what's a parachute doing there?


Oh, boy! Twin turbos!








Scare your friends


Parachute release lever


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

hope not a repost...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> Scare your friends


I am a stick and that looks like a tight fit even for me. Who drives this, anorexics?


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


"honey, just go sideways over the speed bump next time"


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Probably not everyone's taste, but I love it.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Great googly moogly!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Haubbs (Mar 13, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

freedomgli said:


>


Freedomgli, 

Is this a magazine cover? Any more information, as I would live to learn more about that BMW.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

ZIL-130 :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

x posting this from the 4x4 hot shizz thread:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

http://ultimateklasse.com/blog/2013/9/21/jay-belknaps-e53-x5-46is-s3


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)

<a href="http://s447.photobucket.com/user/bemtroch/media/bemtrochfly_zpsa6938ce8.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq196/bemtroch/bemtrochfly_zpsa6938ce8.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo bemtrochfly_zpsa6938ce8.jpg"/></a>


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

freedomgli said:


> Great googly moogly!


Is that a 924?


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

wheeltowheel said:


> Is that a 924?


944. Strange how it has 1 Cgts light and one normal light.

EDIT: Found an article http://www.worldtimeattack.com/index.php/open-class-evolution-industries-porsche-944/


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

not car... but.. 










from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/ducati/576551-ducati-1199-senna-brasile.html


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

BTM said:


> http://ultimateklasse.com/blog/2013/9/21/jay-belknaps-e53-x5-46is-s3


Read the whole write-up it's amazing what this guy went through and the awesome little touches ge put into it :thumbup:

But what I really want to know after reading it is WHAT DOES HE DO FOR A LIVING?? 

and per rules:


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## tobin_bass (Nov 4, 2005)

..Derek.. said:


>


No axles? Or am I missing something?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

tobin_bass said:


> No axles? Or am I missing something?


unterminated wires, loose connectors, limiting strap not bolted, no bolts on the collectors; not finished


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Brownalicious (Oct 23, 2007)

bingbongplop3 said:


> and per rules:


HUMINA HUMINA HUMINA 

I want this.. all of this.. so sexy! Any more pics?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

^ "illest"...:facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

nickthaskater said:


> ^ "illest"...:facepalm:


Meh, gotta respect the culture on that one


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## burtburt (Nov 6, 2010)

A little something different. It's not everybody's thing, but I dig it.










It's not actually nice to look at, but, because racecar


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

nickthaskater said:


> ^ "illest"...:facepalm:


Sh*tty sticker doesn't make that car any less cool!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

The European Rally Championship on EuroSport/Velocity has me browsing classifieds for used rally cars like these.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)




----------



## burtburt (Nov 6, 2010)

I like your style sir. Particularly the Mini and RX-7...


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

burtburt said:


> I like your style sir. Particularly the Mini and RX-7...



My thoughts exactly :thumbup:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

20VT*J4 said:


> Sh*tty sticker doesn't make that car any less cool!


So wait, is that some kind of Hyundai?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## burtburt (Nov 6, 2010)

No, it's a stand alone company. The car costs 300K, and as far as I know, is a blank sheet design. I suppose they're trying to make the ultimate Pro Touring / Resto Mod car.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

This page is off to a great start :thumbup:


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

B-Engineering Edonis Prototype


----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

tuddy said:


> tealfoxbody.jpg


 Bring back Teal!


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

1969 Chevelle + 1999 Nascar chassis


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

before they started radically limiting aero in 2009, the amount of downforce engineered into f1 was wild.


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

3D rendering posted on IG the other day. Had me inspired


----------



## rschlagbaum (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm a sucker for a good car video. 





 <p><a href="http://vimeo.com/75054409">Craig Reed - Studio 47</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/oldmachine">Old Machine</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>



http://vimeo.com/75054409 link in case the video doesn't show up.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

MGB Custom Sports Car - $4500


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

with the google street view in the lambo museum

http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/10/lamborghini-museum-street-view/


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

Son said:


>


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

1952 Australian Chevy Ute spotted at a US car show.










The best hood ornament of all time, owner behind.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

Stance Nation said:


> "this is what being a car guy is all about. its not about whos the lowest, whos the fastest or who has the most scene points. its about helping your fallen brother/sister. HUGE ups to jake for taking time away from going to first class fitment to bring me a jack."


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

First time seeing one in person. It did not disappoint. Full shoot should be on my site soon.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)

I made the mistake of searching for "993" in Flickr today. Now I feel incomplete.


RennSports by TheCarspots Photography, on Flickr


Porsche 911 993 Wide Arch by Kurt Blythman, on Flickr


Porsche 911 993 Wide Arch by Kurt Blythman, on Flickr


Porsche 911 993 Wide Arch by Kurt Blythman, on Flickr

Post lottery-win delivery:


IMG_4322 by dinopannhorst, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Toyota Supra*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://blog.autohaushamilton.com.au/2013/10/the-autohaus-hamilton-911sc-group-4/


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

A Dauer (Shumann?) 962 then some bonestock Golfs? err


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)

5D3_5786-2-5 by austinrneff, on Flickr


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Scoche (Sep 4, 2008)

Couple of things Ive seen over the last few weeks...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

Scoche said:


>


plate makes me go


----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)

What a location for an Autocross ic:


----------



## 100% Asian (Jun 13, 2013)

jakellama123 said:


> plate makes me go


Have a stroke?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

tuddy said:


>


Love this careace:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

jakellama123 said:


> plate makes me go


Thats the desired effect you hope to inflict on the speed cameras' plate recognition software.


----------



## BlkMkVGTi (Aug 5, 2006)

KeiCar said:


> Thats the desired effect you hope to inflict on the speed cameras' plate recognition software.


I'd imagine when their system can't detect a valid plate number, the image gets sent along to a human being who can then identify the make, model, and start doing searches based on what they can pick out. I.E. all NJ registered Porsche 911 with licenses plates including BB, 88, B8, etc..these states are hungry for money right now.


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Sweet Jesus, that 02 is sex.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.mclaren.com/formula1/inside-the-mtc/50-years-of-heritage-roll-out-at-MTC/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

A little too low for my tastes but it's not half bad. 





My boss just bought his son a RX-8 (not this one) for his 16th birthday. Lucky kid. I'd love to own a RX8 one day (or even better a FD RX-7). Would really love an ex-Grand-Am RX-8 race car. Those things are bad ass.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rsipp/with/10443643545/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.stanceworks.com/2013/10/defending-the-championship-part-2-dtm-at-hockenheimring-2013/


----------



## 100% Asian (Jun 13, 2013)

freedomgli said:


> A little too low for my tastes but it's not half bad.
> 
> 
> My boss just bought his son a RX-8 (not this one) for his 16th birthday. Lucky kid. I'd love to own a RX8 one day (or even better a FD RX-7). Would really love an ex-Grand-Am RX-8 race car. Those things are bad ass.


That gumpy face headlight mod never looked good :thumbdown: the rest of the car is nice though.


----------



## cmm7v3 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

And one of my all-time favourite AE86 builds...


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Lancia Stratos HF Group 4*

Sounds so raw.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

nickthaskater your post gave me palpitations


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Mugen CRX*

Before









After











































































































































































Build threads
http://www.redpepperracing.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=50706
http://forum.jdmstyletuning.com/showthread.php?40129-CRX-mugen-resurection


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Chevrolet Turbo Sprint*

Sometimes great things come in small packages


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone show this to Rob. I think he will enjoy them, I know I do.


Oh and *GAWD DAMNNNNNN Mr. FREEDOM!* talk about injecting a dose of adrenalin into an already smoking hot thread. Your recent posts have been flippin' Superb!!!

Fine work young sir, fine work indeed:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## slevin011 (Apr 2, 2011)

freedomgli said:


> BMW


aannndddd the search for an E36 begins yet again... :banghead:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Classic Tiff


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*FV-QR*

E36 <3


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)




----------



## azoodica (Nov 25, 2005)

*pagani?*



20VT*J4 said:


>


What kind of car is this? Pagani?


----------



## jfolt (Nov 5, 2008)

azoodica said:


> What kind of car is this? Pagani?


Aston Martin DBC concept car


----------



## Gabo (Dec 7, 2010)

azoodica said:


> What kind of car is this? Pagani?


I think it's a rendering created by a design firm for Aston-Martin.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## SGelshawno (Apr 10, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

SGelshawno said:


>


http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/10/2-turbos-8-cylinders-a-vw-golf-to-decimate-all/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

sorry if this has been posted already


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

71DubBugBug said:


> sorry if this has been posted already
> sound of Honda


Not sure if repost or not, but I had never seen it so thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Scoche (Sep 4, 2008)

Some shots from Caffeine and Carburetors last weekend...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

factory prototype


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm not generally a fan of the RT/10 Viper but this is pretty hot. While I prefer the Second generation Phase II SR Viper GTS and the Fifth generation SRT Viper GTS, you've got to admin the RT/10 is a lot of muscle for the money.


----------



## Teknoshaman (Jan 24, 2004)

This thread makes me smile. The Mugen CRX rebuild is awesome.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)




----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

Was half expecting women  








Does this count as hot?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Mintyy said:


>


It's criminal to not post this in a higher resolution. Please provide if possible!


----------



## brabusGTI (Aug 28, 2003)

http://amyshorephotography.com/2013/08/30/p4-sneak-preview/


----------



## PaperBag (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

The car is a prototype with central carbon fiber monocoque and tubular front and rear subframes. Engine is a VW 12 cylinders of 6.0 l, fueled by Liquid Propane Gas (LPG). Engine is naturally aspirated and delivers 550 BHPs at 6,500 rpm. It's basically the standard engine installed on the VW Phaeton, gaining ca 100 BHPs thanks to different mapping, intake and exhaust systems.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Mintyy said:


>


MOAR!

http://amyshorephotography.com/2013/10/02/ferrari-p4/comment-page-1/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*TechArt Porsche 991 Turbo*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow, this looks so much better with the painted A-Pillar:thumbup:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

bubbagti said:


> Wow, this looks so much better with the painted A-Pillar:thumbup:


Agreed :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.petrolicious.com/vicious-ac-cobra-427-repeatedly-wins-best-of-show-awards-in-paris


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

phryxis said:


>


I ain't even mad that you're whoring your own car.... still the best looking Prelude on the internet. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## blackjettah (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

phryxis said:


>





zeewhiz said:


> I ain't even mad that you're whoring your own car.... still the best looking Prelude on the planet earth. :thumbup::beer:


fixed quote :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Saw a stock Chrysler 300C the other day, which is a pretty rare sight in my neck of the woods. It was actually a handsome looking vehicle and it made me wish more owners would leave well enough alone. It seems Mopar owners are trying to give Hyundai and Kia owners a run for their money on who has the worst taste in aftermarket equipment.

Nice






I'd much rather see people mod their 300C to look like this


and NOT like this


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Maserati A6G Zagato*





http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelwardphotos/11051616155/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Mintyy said:


>





nickthaskater said:


> It's criminal to not post this in a higher resolution. Please provide if possible!


Here ya go, bro.

http://amyshorephotography.com/2013/11/27/high-res-p4-shots-enjoy/


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

What's in the footwell here?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Cr4shT3st said:


> What's in the footwell here?


Hand actuated parking brake. Often referred to as a fly-off handbrake.

Per rules,


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I feel like NOW is the time to get a 550 Maranello or 575M if you've ever wanted one. I don't have hard figures to back up my assumptions but I feel like they're bottoming out now and may even go up in the near future. The other day I saw a really nice Tour de France Blue 550 w/ manual transmission (and Montana plates, of course!) and it made me lustful. There is a mint, low-mileage example on eBay now for $90k. That's still a huge chunk of change for a 10 year old unreliable Italian car but as Ferris Bueler once said, " It is so choice. If you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up."


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

freedomgli said:


> Saw a stock Chrysler 300C the other day, which is a pretty rare sight in my neck of the woods. It was actually a handsome looking vehicle and it made me wish more owners would leave well enough alone. It seems Mopar owners are trying to give Hyundai and Kia owners a run for their money on who has the worst taste in aftermarket equipment.
> 
> and NOT like this


I used to live close to this chap and would see the car rolling around all the time. While it may not be in everyones taste, the car is absolutely NUTS--i think its a sub 10 sec car.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Some of my own photos that I think might be worthy

Ferrari NA meet, Elkhart Lake, WI:


























Vintage weekend, Elkhart Lake, WI:


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

Never seen the Indra before...:thumbup:


----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)

The XJ220 still looks so good


XJ220 On The Move by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr




Yellow Jaguar XJ220 at Goodwood breakfast club Supercar Sunday by hethelred, on Flickr


Jaguar XJ220 №209/281 by Andrianov Igor, on Flickr


1996 Jaguar XJ220 S TWR - red - front by Pat Durkin - Orange County, CA, on Flickr


JAGUAR XJ220 S TWR by BAGW€LL, on Flickr


XJ220 & GTD40 by Shutter-Life - Photos by Rob Pepé, on Flickr


XJ220 by LKS|photography, on Flickr


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Fiat 500 Abarth Ferrari Enzo WANNABE










No fuel


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Nissan Be-1


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> Nissan Be-1



A kei I've never seen before? Unpossible I say


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> I feel like NOW is the time to get a 550 Maranello or 575M if you've ever wanted one. I don't have hard figures to back up my assumptions but I feel like they're bottoming out now and may even go up in the near future. The other day I saw a really nice Tour de France Blue 550 w/ manual transmission (and Montana plates, of course!) and it made me lustful. There is a mint, low-mileage example on eBay now for $90k. That's still a huge chunk of change for a 10 year old unreliable Italian car but as Ferris Bueler once said, " It is so choice. If you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up."





best looking ferrari ever


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

My ex Lancer EVO VI RS2


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

mito22 said:


> Fiat 500 Abarth Ferrari Enzo WANNABE


F430, not Enzo


SDshot2 by rjtakesphotos, on Flickr


HPF E46 M3 by DeathLens | [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

RIP Paul Walker


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1987 Nissan Silvia TwinCam Turbo Full White RS-X


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

i like a variety of weird things, hopefully you guys like at least one

photodump:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

RIP


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

i just wish the wheels on that C4 were a bit smaller, but the look is still good. :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GCAutoparts (Aug 25, 2011)

RQ1 said:


>


“ A Car has it’s own Emotions and Heart “ ……. " You have to love it Accordingly ” …… If you don’t understand that statement your not a Car enthustiest :beer:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BluMagic said:


> i just wish the wheels on that C4 were a bit smaller, but the look is still good. :thumbup:


MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS PLEASE


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS PLEASE


I wish i had some, it is the only one SH Dino posted, my guess is that it is a future feature car.


----------



## Upstairs2.7T (Sep 20, 2011)

Before











After Plasti Dip


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

Upstairs2.7T said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plasti dip is the quickest way to turn an average car into an ugly car.


_MG_5595 by Al Norris Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BluMagic said:


> I wish i had some, it is the only one SH Dino posted, my guess is that it is a future feature car.


Such perfection right there and we didn't even see the engine bay or interior. 2-Tone paint is period correct as well. Just wondering, the (73) on the door, that wouldn't happen to be the year as well, would it?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Makes me almost want to slam the XV on some big wheels like that. Hnnng


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> Such perfection right there and we didn't even see the engine bay or interior. 2-Tone paint is period correct as well. Just wondering, the (73) on the door, that wouldn't happen to be the year as well, would it?


I tried digging up some stuff last night. 

I'm not sure what significance the 73 is, I do know it was never raced due to the oil crisis back then, per SH


also found another pic










I found a garage Masuda replica of this car too










i also managed to find more hot shizz in the process


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Ferrari 458 Italia on HRE S101*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

BluMagic said:


>


what is this? 

saw this on 8380s Facebook page


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

71DubBugBug said:


> what is this?


Nissan Datsun Sunny B310


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

Tonk said:


> Plasti dip is the quickest way to turn an average car into an ugly car.



Right.  Cuz resting your car's fenders on too-wide wheels with too-narrow tires looks so spectacular...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

McLaren Special Operations (MSO) bespoke F1


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## VRstateOFmind (Sep 20, 2013)

crisvr6 said:


>


i sat in one of those once. it was neat and all carbon fiber.


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

Liked this BRZ a lot.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

freedomgli said:


>



I saw this when I was in Paris, and am clueless as to what it is. Explain?



614890_366649346741320_470301834_o by raek6g6, on Flickr


266025_366649366741318_1454420259_o by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

It's a Carlsson C25. Basically a heavily modified Mercedes-Benz SL65. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

hexagone said:


>





Spotted :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

freedomgli said:


>


I heart these wheels. Would SO put on my Cayman S after I win the lottery. (I mean, the Cayman, too, would need to be bought only after the lottery win.)


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Sorry to post a mediocre car like this but IMO this color and these wheels just make the Scirocco extra cool looking.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> Spotted :thumbup::beer:


CLEAN



Mayerz said:


>


I love that paint job on the right!



mito22 said:


>


Because Dubai


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Dkrieger (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

sorry its not in english, and i don't know if its been posted or not


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## ColoradoS13 (May 20, 2009)

Former Stig on top driving.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

2014 Audi R18


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

mito22 said:


>











:laugh:


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> ]


What is the traction controller / read out gauge in front of the shifter in the Quattro? Does the gauge tell you how much power is being put down to each wheel?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

G'D60 said:


> What is the traction controller / read out gauge in front of the shifter in the Quattro? Does the gauge tell you how much power is being put down to each wheel?












The led bars are for other things. The left one looks like it says "VOLT".


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Son said:


> The led bars are for other things. The left one looks like it says "VOLT".


anyone have more info on this? I dont even know what I'd use to search for this thing. looks really cool!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

G'D60 said:


> anyone have more info on this? I dont even know what I'd use to search for this thing. looks really cool!





> After 1987, Audi replaced a manually locking centre differential with the Torsen (torque sensing) Type 1 ("T1") centre differential. This allowed engine torque to be automatically directed to individual axles as driving conditions, and grip warranted. Under 'normal' conditions (where grip in both front and rear axles is equal), torque is split between front and rear with a 'default" 50:50 distribution in many, though not all, versions. In adverse conditions (i.e., when there is variation in grip between front and rear), a maximum of 67-80% (depending on the transmission, or model of Torsen diff) of the engine's torque can be directed to the front or rear axles. The fully automated mechanical nature of the Torsen centre differential helps prevent wheel slippage from occurring, by diverting torque instantly, without any discernible notice to the vehicle occupants, to the axle which has more grip. This method of operation can be described as proactive. Furthermore, unlike the various types of electronically operated differentials, Torsen has no requirement for electronic data, from sources such as road wheel speed sensors; it therefore has an element of "fail-safe", unlike designs such as Haldex Traction, should one of the wheel speed sensors develop a fault. In comparison, viscous coupling, and electronically controlled centre differentials that are used in other four-wheel drive systems are reactive, since they only redirect torque after wheel slippage has occurred. The advantage is felt under hard acceleration, including whilst cornering, since the torque transfer between axles is seamless, thus maintaining stable vehicle dynamics, and considerably reducing the chance of losing control of the vehicle.
> 
> The Torsen-based quattro system also offers an advantage, in the opposite function of distributing torque to the road wheels, namely engine braking. When engine braking is used to slow the car down, with Torsen-based systems, the resulting "reverse-torque" loads on the front and rear axle are equally stabilised, in exactly the same way that engine "propulsion" torque is apportioned fully mechanically autonomously. This allows the spreading of the engine braking effect to all four wheels and tyres. The Torsen-based quattro-equipped vehicle is able to execute a more stable high-speed turn under deceleration, with less risk of losing control due to loss of grip in the front or rear axles.
> 
> ...


Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quattro_(four-wheel-drive_system)

Sounds like your answer is the part I bolded.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

G'D60 said:


> What is the traction controller / read out gauge in front of the shifter in the Quattro? Does the gauge tell you how much power is being put down to each wheel?





Son said:


> The led bars are for other things. The left one looks like it says "VOLT".





G'D60 said:


> anyone have more info on this? I dont even know what I'd use to search for this thing. looks really cool!


Its simply a rather large 80s info-graphic to show the fact your rear diff is locked. The other "bar" gauges to the right are a volt meter and oil temp I think.


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

Oh hell, Mito22 made his way into TCL from his days ruining the Motorcycle forum picture thread ... :facepalm:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10789195535/" title="new hope cruise 016 by freedo70, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3786/10789195535_c94ec9f957_c.jpg" width="800" height="531" alt="new hope cruise 016"></a>

turbo clown shoe

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10789303526/" title="new hope cruise 023 by freedo70, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5503/10789303526_02b0d1e441_c.jpg" width="800" height="591" alt="new hope cruise 023"></a>


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lego Mclaren F1


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

12c





































http://www.srautogroup.com/2013/12/12/mp4-madness/


----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

^^^Amazing!


BMW E21 GTR by CiprianMihai, on Flickr


BMW E21 GTR by CiprianMihai, on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

^^^ yes! OZ mito on Ferrari 348. Even if it is a slow expensive mediocre handling headache I'd still be happy with that. They're about as cheap as they're ever gonna get so buy em now while you can afford them but buy a good one and not a project.


----------



## N'CTRL (Feb 3, 2003)

Son said:


> The led bars are for other things. The left one looks like it says "VOLT".





G'D60 said:


> anyone have more info on this? I dont even know what I'd use to search for this thing. looks really cool!


The switch pictured in the quote here is out of a URS4/6. You'd push the button to lock the diff and the green light would come on after the diff had actually locked. 

I had one about 8 years ago and IIRC it would only lock up to 15mph and I think you had to be at a standstill to engage it. The only time I remember having to actually use it was in snow. That gen S4/6 didn't come with LSD's in the front or rear, just in the center. Pulling away from a stop in accumulation greater than 3 or 4 inches meant I'd have to lock the diff off the line to keep from getting squirly.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Our shop car's engine torn apart for a 30k service 

It's a 355 Berlinetta










Back together


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Why did that look like a BMW engine bay to me? Probably the stripes...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Unique open cockpit Ferraris


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Ferrari 348 GT Competizione*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Hamann F512M*


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

wow thats pretty ^^^


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

freedomgli said:


> ^^^ yes! OZ mito on Ferrari 348. Even if it is a slow expensive mediocre handling headache I'd still be happy with that. They're about as cheap as they're ever gonna get so buy em now while you can afford them but buy a good one and not a project.


they're AH Car Design Race 2000's.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

tuddy said:


> they're AH Car Design Race 2000's.


Apparently they're Schmidt Race 2000, which are 1-piece copies of the original OZ Mito, which was available in 3-piece with exposed hardware and also a 2-piece version. According to dub-Nation, "OZ Mito = TechArt Champion > Schmidt Race 2000 = RH Race 2000 = AH Race 2000 = Miro STP3"

http://www.carpassion.com/garage/1112
http://www.carpassion.com/mitglieder/62797-dynast.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Must be a TCL gathering....


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

This looks way better than the Rocket Bunny kit, imo


Widebody 86 by slowNserious, on Flickr


----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Schnurd (Jan 16, 2011)

^^WOW^^


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Alfa Romeo 155 TI.Z Sperimentazione Strada


Alfa Romeo 155 GTA 


Alfa Romeo 155 V6 TI


----------



## shutterdub (Apr 30, 2009)

*cameras?*



ColoradoS13 said:


> Former Stig on top driving.



Can anyone explain the DSLR on top of the main camera on the first two ferrari pics…. and the bubble in the back of the panamera… Im assuming thats for a camera operator?


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

G'D60 said:


> What is the traction controller / read out gauge in front of the shifter in the Quattro? Does the gauge tell you how much power is being put down to each wheel?





G'D60 said:


> anyone have more info on this? I dont even know what I'd use to search for this thing. looks really cool!


The Quattro's center console is indeed featuring the rear differential lock-button, and LED bars for voltage and oiltemp.
It's however not the same as the one found in the Sport Quattro, which features an early style pull button, from my Quattro is shown here.










For keeping according to thread rules, here is a picture of another one.
Happy X-mas everyone!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Ferrari SP12 EC Eric Clapton*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11489526766/" title="clubloose sleigh ride 053 by freedo70, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2842/11489526766_b17b1551ba_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="clubloose sleigh ride 053"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11489060846/" title="clubloose sleigh ride 037 by freedo70, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7322/11489060846_b096926446_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="clubloose sleigh ride 037"></a>


----------



## 100% Asian (Jun 13, 2013)

This page...... so choice.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## hk_project (Nov 30, 2011)

Crazy Cuisers 25th Anniversary
a meeting in Geneva (Switzerland) this summer
































































more pics at: http://www.hk-project.fr/?p=1527


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Green 458


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Pink 458


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Peugeuot 405 T16 pikes peak


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

911 997


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lotec 1000


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/11384991496/" title="My kind of ballet. by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3726/11384991496_d625d769d5_b.jpg" width="974" height="1024" alt="My kind of ballet."></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/10952278024/" title="Carroll Shelby driving a Ferrari at the 1958 Cuban GP by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5513/10952278024_f335072d84_b.jpg" width="1024" height="695" alt="Carroll Shelby driving a Ferrari at the 1958 Cuban GP"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/11134196396/" title="This photo begs for a funny caption. Give it a try. by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7329/11134196396_665f59ef68_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="This photo begs for a funny caption. Give it a try."></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/10495628166/" title="Mechanics at work on Gulf 917's by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3743/10495628166_6959d4d941_b.jpg" width="960" height="861" alt="Mechanics at work on Gulf 917's"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/10871879986/" title="The Lola T282 of Reine Wisell, Jean-Louis Lafosse (seen in photo) and Huges de Fierlant at Daytona 1973. by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2874/10871879986_da42cf7fa1_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="The Lola T282 of Reine Wisell, Jean-Louis Lafosse (seen in photo) and Huges de Fierlant at Daytona 1973."></a>


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## rschlagbaum (Oct 16, 2006)

shutterdub said:


> Can anyone explain the DSLR on top of the main camera on the first two ferrari pics…. and the bubble in the back of the panamera… Im assuming thats for a camera operator?


I don't know for sure on the 2 cameras, but there could be any number of reasons. One camera shooting slow motion, one camera shooting a single of driver while the other is shooting a 2 shot of the car cabin, super wide angle, etc. Probably an efficiency thing in terms of shooting schedule. Get double the footage from each take. 

Bubble on the back is probably for whoever needs to see. Camera Op, DP, Director, FX guy, etc. May just depend on who needs to see from that angle the most. 

Thanks to the original poster for those shots. It's great to see what kind of gear goes into getting pretty moving shots. :thumbup:

p.s. I bet they are all matte black to avoid reflections in whatever car they are shooting.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

mito22 said:


>


  

Any background to this?


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Terrible. Absolutely terrible.










Here....this is to make up for that disaster......


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## NewFlesh (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Terrible. Absolutely terrible.


Lol that brian salamones car... he plans on doing that toa huracan also. This isnt the first lambo he's chromd out haha. Hes a pretty chill dude though. runs for a lotta charity events:


----------



## nokturnal (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Oh so Jon Olsson has already something a lot more practical than the Lambo or the widebody carbon R8.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

awesome thread !:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

nothing to contribute.. just putting this thread back where it belongs

ic:


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)




----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

tuddy said:


>


Holy **** more of that Defender! 

Rules:


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

tuddy said:


>



This might be the coolest picture ever captured:thumbup:


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

found it larger


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Keeping the Italian theme going...


1959 Alfa Romeo Giulietta Spider by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

EVO VII backfire


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson chair


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

freedomgli said:


>


Thank you for posting :thumbup: I :heart: GT6 :beer:


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

More pics and info about the build of that drag radial Bentley
https://www.facebook.com/JohnWebster.MarkBird


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

These last few posts of pics.... WOW





I mean WOW...




.... No seriously.... Holy Ish. I would F some of those cars even if they were my sister. I would let them give me aids.


----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

Zandvoort, NL





























Audi Museum, Ingolstadt, D


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> [


Nope. Sorry, but nope I've never ever seen this model before, it appears to have an aftermarket body kit on it I think. There is a lot to like in a car like this but I feel the execution is all wrong. It just looks...I dunno, squished



freedomgli said:


> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9561178647/]


The metalwork on those interior pieces (knurled..?) ,is beautiful That just oozes class and despite its age, the attention to detail is timeless:thumbup:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

458 speciale RIP


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

KeiCar said:


> Nope. Sorry, but nope I've never ever seen this model before, it appears to have an aftermarket body kit on it I think. There is a lot to like in a car like this but I feel the execution is all wrong. It just looks...I dunno, squished


You can only understand if you saw it released back in the late '80s. It's a Zagato design, a very limited Alfa-Romeo model called SZ.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfa_Romeo_SZ


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1966 Lamborghini 4000 GT Flying Star II, 1 of 1.

Carrozzeria Touring Superleggera, Milano, Italia.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Porsche 356*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10430648535/" title="h2oi part 2 104 by freedo70, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7313/10430648535_12ff7759ca_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="h2oi part 2 104"></a>


----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12894739064/" title="SC vanku dyno day 048 by freedo70, on Flickr"><img src="https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3759/12894739064_415dd7d04e_z.jpg" width="640" height="439" alt="SC vanku dyno day 048"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12889178304/" title="SC vanku dyno day 021 by freedo70, on Flickr"><img src="https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7410/12889178304_63618c419d_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="SC vanku dyno day 021"></a>


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

freedo84gti said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12894739064/" title="SC vanku dyno day 048 by freedo70, on Flickr"><img src="https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3759/12894739064_415dd7d04e_z.jpg" width="640" height="439" alt="SC vanku dyno day 048"></a>


----------



## Teknoshaman (Jan 24, 2004)

This thread makes me happy.

The inspiration for my WRX:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Nissan Patrol Turbo*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## wildcar (Dec 5, 2003)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12889178304/" title="SC vanku dyno day 021 by freedo70, on Flickr"><img src="https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7410/12889178304_63618c419d_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="SC vanku dyno day 021"></a>[/QUOTE]

more on this!!!!!!!


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> Nope. Sorry, but nope I've never ever seen this model before, it appears to have an aftermarket body kit on it I think. There is a lot to like in a car like this but I feel the execution is all wrong. It just looks...I dunno, squished


Thats a real car. Not a kit. Alfa Romeo SZ Zagato


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.petrolicious.com/alfa-romeo-t33-s


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

wildcar said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12889178304/" title="SC vanku dyno day 021 by freedo70, on Flickr"><img src="https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7410/12889178304_63618c419d_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="SC vanku dyno day 021"></a>


more on this!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6926445-supercharged-TCL-darling-on-a-dyno


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

freedomgli said:


>


Joke, yeah?


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

pueblorrado v3.0 said:


> Joke, yeah?


No joke. That Firebird is dope. Please contribute something more than a criticism. Less jibber jabber, more pics of cool cars.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


Halo Warthog?


----------



## BlkMkVGTi (Aug 5, 2006)

freedomgli said:


> No joke. That Firebird is dope. Please contribute something more than a criticism. Less jibber jabber, more pics of cool cars.


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

BlkMkVGTi said:


> :thumbup::beer:


dip the rear end like the audi avant...boom, amazing.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Disagree. Boxy is beautiful and functional.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/12251057525/" title="2014 Daytona 24 photo. A BMW after 24 hours of racing. by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7312/12251057525_ac09895b37_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="2014 Daytona 24 photo. A BMW after 24 hours of racing."></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/12278048053/" title="Blue flag marshal getting up close at the1971 Spa 1000. by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3700/12278048053_fda5049207_b.jpg" width="945" height="534" alt="Blue flag marshal getting up close at the1971 Spa 1000."></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/11981667335/" title="Is this a real $2.5 million Jaguar C-Type XKC 023? by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7361/11981667335_f0044bfc9a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="642" alt="Is this a real $2.5 million Jaguar C-Type XKC 023?"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/12721201374/" title="Where can I find one of these??? by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3707/12721201374_46c0790c1d_b.jpg" width="956" height="545" alt="Where can I find one of these???"></a>


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ambit (Feb 2, 2004)

mito22 said:


>


I'm not sure why this image is flipped, it looks 'weird' to me.









(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

Car is not bad either.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

freedomgli said:


>


what are these two?


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

71DubBugBug said:


> what are these two?


Aston DB4.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

ambit said:


> I'm not sure why this image is flipped, it looks 'weird' to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right.... :thumbup:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*911 gt1*


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

nickthaskater said:


>



Small purple car has Kei intrigued. Make, model please:wave:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> Small purple car has Kei intrigued. Make, model please:wave:


It is a TE72 Toyota Corolla.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Aston DB4.


and the one behind it?


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> It is a TE72 Toyota Corolla.


Close. It's a KE70.

Here is the build thread

http://www.rollaclub.com/board/topic/50562-my-83-ke70-build/


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

nickthaskater said:


>


edit - answered one post before :thumbup: this is a badass, cute lil' thing. Do want!

Nothing to contribute as all my pictures come from threads like these, you've seen 9 out of 10 from my collection I'm sure ...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

H1 undercarriage


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## teejtiu (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Galrot said:


>



My goodness this looks terrible. The car is fine but everything else is like a blue screen.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Porsche 901 - Rolex Motorsport Reunion. I've been going back through my photos eagerly awaiting this year's event already.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

M3 F82


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

2015 SUPRA?


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

P1 Fab Design


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

the_master said:


> Auto mustang


A thread on TCL, a thread in off topic and now posting craigslist photos in the hot shizz thread. :facepalm:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

A glimpse at the negative side of supercar ownership.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


WOW.....MORE!


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

http://jalopnik.com/lego-has-to-bui...ni-porsche-racing-s-1552688722/@matthardigree 

http://www.mocpages.com/home.php/36105


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Very cool :thumbup:


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> A glimpse at the negative side of supercar ownership.


Video footage of what happened to the Aventador:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Artwork ok???


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/looneys_on_the_lawn/13680341884" title="IMG_6170 by Shannon, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7415/13680341884_13fabf6365_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_6170"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/looneys_on_the_lawn/13680335294" title="IMG_6171 by Shannon, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2842/13680335294_ac172c56bd_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_6171"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/looneys_on_the_lawn/13679886653" title="IMG_6223 by Shannon, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2823/13679886653_468836a373_c.jpg" width="534" height="800" alt="IMG_6223"></a>


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

The car was fixed from this.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Ban Hawc?


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

Hawk said:


>



Thats a nice VW Beetle... Very handsome and refined


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

mito22 said:


>


Whoever picked the pink for the M3 should feel bad. But that A5/S5 Sportback!


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Definitely not my photos, but my got do I love the new A3...


----------



## PaperBag (Sep 21, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## RaminGTI20 (Sep 16, 2006)

Blue Cepheus, via Spencer Berke


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

God I wish we had the Up! here. Up! in here.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## e30_miata_lowerit (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## GDIB (May 1, 2014)




----------



## koolaidvr6 (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 993STi (Apr 21, 2014)

Um - what is that?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

993STi said:


> Um - what is that?


Real life 1/1 scale Matchbox car collection. Guy seems to have a Cobra fetish. It's awesome.

But for real though, it's the DenBeste Motorsports Collection.


----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


Ok, I don't care for the 2nd row... But what is up with the rest of this collection


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Sonic303 said:


> Ok, I don't care for the 2nd row... But what is up with the rest of this collection


http://www.denbestemotorsports.com


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.petrolicious.com/this-rauh-welt-begriff-porsche-is-a-masterpiece-of-madness


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.petrolicious.com/porsche-911-is-a-vintage-daily-driver


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## koolaidvr6 (Oct 9, 2006)

A few from cars and coffee in Jacksonville, FL yesterday


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 100% Asian (Jun 13, 2013)

^ Not really.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

100% Asian said:


> ^ Not really.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Manofied Racing 1988 BMW 535i Alpina B9 Replica*

This is almost as good as it gets for 1980s BMW anoraks. It's like a Yenko Camaro clone for a younger generation of enthusiasts raised on European cars who panged for the rare and elusive Alpina tuned BMWs. Built by Manofied Racing. Currently listed on eBay. They want $32,500 for it. I'm sure it cost them at least that much to build.


----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)

freedomgli said:


> This is almost as good as it gets for 1980s BMW anoraks. It's like a Yenko Camaro clone for a younger generation of enthusiasts raised on European cars who panged for the rare and elusive Alpina tuned BMWs. Built by Manofied Racing. Currently listed on eBay. They want $32,500 for it. I'm sure it cost them at least that much to build.


Overall I like this car and I think it belongs in this thread. It isn't a legitimate Alpina car, which is too bad. They call it "Alpina inspired", and it's especially ironic that they've built a fake Alpina and riveted their own "authentic" Manofied Serial number plate in the engine bay :facepalm: Wouldn't want anyone building a fake! :laugh: 

I'm not crazy about a few of the details but I'll bet it's a blast to drive. Personally I'd take the money and import a legit E28 Alpina B7 *Turbo * from Japan...

Random pictures to follow...

Alpina B3 2.7 by bennorz, on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Not bad.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm just in awe of this car right now.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Better than a LaFerrari? Two LaFerrari!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I always considered myself a Sagaris man. But this 2006 TVR Tamora 3.6 is just absolutely sublime. It is particularly fetching in Cerrion Silver metallic with Fern leather interior with Portland inserts, Fern carpets and roof. One of approximately 356 made and one of just a handful built in 2006, the last year of production. With such low production figures I think it would be a good contender for the Show & Display exemption. I also think this design has aged very well compared to some other TVR models. Now all I need is the £24990 the seller is asking for it over at TVR MADS http://www.tvr-mads.co.uk/GX06DVH.html














































The Speed Six sounds utterly ridiculous in a good way.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Formula E


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Hnngggggggggggggggg 



freedomgli said:


>


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

Some pics i took last weekend at Circuit Mont-Tremblant


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

Few pics from a couple weekends ago...


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Dakar Yellow Liberty Walk BMW E92 M3*

Yay or nay?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Sort of want.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

hope im not over stepping my bounds by posting a personal roundie 

ic:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

This belongs in the DIW thread


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

330iZHP said:


> This belongs in the DIW thread


Carbon Fiber bodied Cobra with what appear to be Dymag Carbon Fiber wheels, it might be DINMS, but most assuredly not DIW.

back on topic


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Want to have a family now.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Saw this in my home town of about 50,000 people. Not the most modest plate, either. The car is easily the nicest car in town. I just checked the price tag on one of those things and in addition to VAT, the owner has paid the gov't 200k€ in car tax in the 380k€ purchase price.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Citroen DS*


----------



## MB_Fahrer (Mar 8, 2012)

freedomgli said:


>


I could never bring myself to buy one, but for the rest of my life I'll lust after these. One of the most beautiful cars ever made IMO. Right up there with the Miura and 250 Lusso


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Lots of BMW love on this thread, I'll post mine to follow up.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Ringbrothers DeTomaso Pantera Pro Street Restomod*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

That Pantera is so unbelievably close to being absolutely perfect, but that split theme interior is just too "out there" for my liking... Still, I sure wouldn't kick it out of bed.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

I know this is a picture thread but jeezus. That Pantera has me in complete and total awe. Im gonna say it. It is the coolest car I have ever seen.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

this is up there with coolest things i've ever seen. However, keep in mind this is not be critical, more curious, how do the gages work? LCD readout hidden in each gage face?


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

359Bailey1320 said:


> this is up there with coolest things i've ever seen. However, keep in mind this is not be critical, more curious, how do the gages work? LCD readout hidden in each gage face?


I doubt it. I think they function as normal gauges. The big "71" in the speedo and "7" in the tach are reference points. You can kind of guesstimate where you are if the needle is above or below those points. It's the same thing as a watch face with no numbers or markings on it. You won't get a precise reading, but it's a cleaner look.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

freedomgli said:


> Yay or nay?


1) Install Liberty Walk, RWB or Rocket Bunny widebody.
2) Acquire scene points.
3) Part out in the fall.
4) Rinse and repeat.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.petrolicious.com/ferrari-f40-demands-sun-shine


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

rq1trackaddict said:


> http://www.petrolicious.com/ferrari-f40-demands-sun-shine


Saw that article yesterday. Such a great looking car, and the muted salt really makes the red pop. :thumbup:

PS, stealing your post for my great cars in great scenery thread :laugh:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Wow the pantera is drop dead gorgeous


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


:banghead: These guys should really get a steam locomotive. Those things product way more of harmful gases and particles, which would make their penises even longer.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

This is from Finland of all places. I wonder if the owner just imported the car ready made.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## NashGTI (Mar 8, 2006)

saw the Ring Brothers Pantera at the Good Guys show here in Nashville. Was funny because most of the people walking past it had no clue what the hell it was. I myself am not feeling it, but the work is beautifully done.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://silodrome.com/singer-porsche-911/


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ferrari SP America


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Jay Kay's Laferrari


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

rq1trackaddict said:


> http://silodrome.com/singer-porsche-911/


:heart: I've been looking for more hi-res shots of Singer Porsches, so thank you! There's only one thing that bothers me about these Singers and it's the rear spoiler. Either make it a fixed ducktail or leave the 964 spoiler alone because when the spoiler is retracted, the rear looks like an old spoilerless 911's. But that mix of a 964 spoiler and a rubber-edged ducktail looks weird.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

BMW i8 in PROTONIC BLU


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lancia Stratos HF Bertone


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Son said:


> :heart: I've been looking for more hi-res shots of Singer Porsches, so thank you! There's only one thing that bothers me about these Singers and it's the rear spoiler. Either make it a fixed ducktail or leave the 964 spoiler alone because when the spoiler is retracted, the rear looks like an old spoilerless 911's. But that mix of a 964 spoiler and a rubber-edged ducktail looks weird.


Check out the singer design site, not sure you've seen it already - http://singervehicledesign.com/


Leh keen and his pops


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ferrari 250 & 288 GTO










288










Lamborghini Countach & Miura


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

One of my all-time favorite cars. Got to see this one in person at the Pagani factory. They even started it up for us. It was unreal.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Lil dude parking like a Boss! Only thing missing while he walks away is a slow mo sequence with explosions in the background a lil dude doesn't flinch at all.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Aint No Saint Supercharged Volvo P1800*


----------



## Dkrieger (Oct 15, 2008)

[/url]McLaren P1 by Dk_67, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Slammed Chevrolet Express Van*


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

freedomgli said:


>



What kind of kart is this? What class?


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

freedomgli said:


>


I wonder if this is the same C63 as this picture I found last year


----------



## Gepi (Jan 26, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> What kind of kart is this? What class?


Chevron B25, Formula Atlantic.


----------



## Kstyle (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

freedomgli said:


>


Gawd damn.  Perfect!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

1972 Ferrari Dino


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lancer EVO IV


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yamaha OX99-11 in red


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

VW W12

Golf










& Nardò


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

BMW E90 with OEM Style 172 Wheels


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Hey Mito, you forgot to add your watermark to that last picture taken by someone else.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Son said:


> Hey Mito, you forgot to add your watermark to that last picture taken by someone else.


lol


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

330iZHP said:


> lol


Nevermind, he did watermark it. He just forgot to resize the pic before doing so.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*PEERLESS BMW Z4 on WORK Meister S1 3pce*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*ZEBRA BMW E46 wagon on WORK Emotion CR Kiwami*


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://silodrome.com/bmw-2002-turbo/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

Some pics i took yesterday at Circuit Mont-Tremblant

Mostly G70 class and Vintage Racers


























































































































































This last one seems to be on a AC Cobra base, but was powered by a Mazda 13B that revved to the moon


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

RSR and GT3 Cup









This mk3 golf's sponsor was pretty funny, they had 3 cars :laugh:






















































1966 Unipower GT & Ginetta


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Vitaliy's BMW Z4M on CCW Classics*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Jeremy's BMW 5 Series on Super Concave BLQs*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

07-29-14-21 by toddbrickphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

A half million dollars worth of Italian metal/carbon is a fairly rare sight around my home (although there are piles of Gallardos around now that they depreciate so nicely), but this F12 certainly caught my attention yesterday. I was only able to snap a very quick photo, keeping in mind our distracted driving laws!


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

That interior :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14644715647" title="Porsche Type 64 Berlin Rome Car 1938 by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5596/14644715647_5d0b0fee4f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="Porsche Type 64 Berlin Rome Car 1938"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14808229936" title="Porsche Beutler 1154/58 by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3887/14808229936_de1125a458_b.jpg" width="1024" height="677" alt="Porsche Beutler 1154/58"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14634845450" title="Porsche 356 B 1960 with special Swiss made fiberglass body (most likely) by Dätwyler. by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2937/14634845450_88229d68b6_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="Porsche 356 B 1960 with special Swiss made fiberglass body (most likely) by Dätwyler."></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14641995572" title="Renault A 110 Alpine 1973 by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3879/14641995572_fc3890baf3_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="Renault A 110 Alpine 1973"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14630964981" title="Ferrari 212 Inter Ghia 1952 by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5565/14630964981_154f36d243_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="Ferrari 212 Inter Ghia 1952"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14447800657" title="Simca 8 sport 1950 by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3879/14447800657_5a36bd9f06_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="Simca 8 sport 1950"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14444436739" title="Cisitalia 202 Coupe 1089 CC's 1950 by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2933/14444436739_d7f1a637ec_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="Cisitalia 202 Coupe 1089 CC's 1950"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14548166872" title="Maserati 3500 GT Touring Blue 3500 CC's 1962 by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2933/14548166872_c3cbf461a4_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="Maserati 3500 GT Touring Blue 3500 CC's 1962"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14508537461" title="BMW 503 V8 3168 cc 1957 by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3911/14508537461_c0d29eb3c6_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="BMW 503 V8 3168 cc 1957"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14151857201" title="Citroën DS 21 Cabriolet 1967 by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7332/14151857201_c8d8600c77_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="Citroën DS 21 Cabriolet 1967"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14149047746" title="Citroën SM 1972 by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5554/14149047746_6a69f7e2f1_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="Citroën SM 1972"></a>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Subaru Legacy RS*


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Bizzarrini 5330 GT


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

1991 Audi Avus quattro


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

1991 BMW Nazca


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Teknoshaman (Jan 24, 2004)

^ Spam reported.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

1995 Italdesign Calà


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Toyota FT-1 version 2


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Varis EVO V


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Mercedes-Benz 500K Roadster by Erdmann and Rossi 1935. A reproduction of the car built for the King of Iraq.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14909063897" title="Mercedes-Benz 500K Roadster by Erdmann and Rossi 1935. A reproduction of the car built for the King of Iraq by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3890/14909063897_3db87504f8_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="Mercedes-Benz 500K Roadster by Erdmann and Rossi 1935. A reproduction of the car built for the King of Iraq"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/15072581346" title="Mercedes-Benz 500K Roadster by Erdmann and Rossi 1935. A reproduction of the car built for the King of Iraq by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3854/15072581346_5722dd898c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="Mercedes-Benz 500K Roadster by Erdmann and Rossi 1935. A reproduction of the car built for the King of Iraq"></a>


<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14946246775" title="BENTLEY 4 1/4 LITRE CONVERTIBLE VETH & ZOON 1936 by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5553/14946246775_dedd93e935_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="BENTLEY 4 1/4 LITRE CONVERTIBLE VETH & ZOON 1936"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14923175806" title="Bentley Shooting Break Woody by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3923/14923175806_2802811829_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="Bentley Shooting Break Woody"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14759607568" title="Bentley 3,5 litre 6 cyl. Park Ward Sports Saloon 1934 by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3847/14759607568_b5275d020f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="Bentley 3,5 litre 6 cyl. Park Ward Sports Saloon 1934"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14742482807" title="HORCH 670 V12 2-FENSTER SPORTCABRIOLET 1932 by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3885/14742482807_53089504d5_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="HORCH 670 V12 2-FENSTER SPORTCABRIOLET 1932"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14928709252" title="DELAHAYE 135 M CABRIOLET BY GRABER 1948 by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3912/14928709252_c65f475056_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="DELAHAYE 135 M CABRIOLET BY GRABER 1948"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14728363499" title="1936 BENTLEY 4.25 LTR. GURNEY-NUTTING SALOON by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5578/14728363499_43b4d3ccde_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="1936 BENTLEY 4.25 LTR. GURNEY-NUTTING SALOON"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pictures_from_amsterdam/14845572046" title="Mercedes L 319 in Porsche livery by Arjan De Rooy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3868/14845572046_80a5029da0_b.jpg" width="1024" height="678" alt="Mercedes L 319 in Porsche livery"></a>


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Bitter CD*


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

buddies b7 s4 avant up in the mountains in Boon, NC


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Labor Day Cookout



Andy


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Japan


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*RUF CTR3 Clubsport*


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14655688959" title="David Brown Speedback GT by Roy Cousins, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5578/14655688959_e84e29a187_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="David Brown Speedback GT"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/voodoo-punch/14830010545" title="David Brown Speedback GT - rear view by Jonathan ☂ James, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3858/14830010545_a413c06ae8_b.jpg" width="1024" height="781" alt="David Brown Speedback GT - rear view"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14819359126" title="David Brown Speedback GT by Roy Cousins, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5569/14819359126_d48435981d_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="David Brown Speedback GT"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/sobreruedasfm/13467996944" title="David Brown Speedback GT by Sobre Ruedas FM, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3709/13467996944_a30e45520a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="558" alt="David Brown Speedback GT"></a>


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

1989 Ferrari Mythos test



















1991 Cizeta V16T


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

mito22 said:


>


Here's what the PC version looked like.


----------



## SoCal Driver (Nov 14, 2002)

Moar Cizeta-Moroder V16T


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Car ID please. I can't get anything from the filenames for the first car (Jaguar something something), the second says: Aston DBC concept, which it is, which is badass, which makes me want it

I'm not really an Aston fan (or British car fan) but I know badass when I see it.... and I see it



crisvr6 said:


>


*EDIT:* Teh Googles, they works... Jag CX75 concept (am I right?)...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

KeiCar said:


> the second says: Aston DBC concept, which it is, which is badass, which makes me want it
> 
> I'm not really an Aston fan (or British car fan) but I know badass when I see it.... and I see it


The Aston is just some industrial designer's (or student's) rendering, not an official Aston release.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Son said:


> The Aston is just some industrial designer's (or student's) rendering, not an official Aston release.


Damn, that kinda makes it even more impressive. Instead of an entire floor of their design dept this is probably some dude with a laptop & Adobe creative suite. Someone hire this kid:thumbup:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

F40


----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## ambit (Feb 2, 2004)

Saw a 2015 supercharged Z06 Corvette Stingray in the rain today at HomeDepot. I didn't think they were out yet? Normal MI plates.








Sorry crappy pic it was raining pretty hard.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

2015 Ferrari 458 A


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry for the size... but it's better... 

P1 & F1 GTR


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

VW XL Sport with engine Ducati 1199


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Goddamnit, Mito, do you have to watermark every photo with your stupid forum URL? :banghead: The VW XL Sport photos were released just yesterday and already you post them as your own photos.


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

ambit said:


> Saw a 2015 supercharged Z06 Corvette Stingray in the rain today at HomeDepot. I didn't think they were out yet? Normal MI plates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are popping up in our area running regular MI plates but they are def. not customer cars yet. GM is up to something. I saw a red one over by Partridge Creek.

Some guy on Reddit from Rochester got some pics of them.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Son said:


> Goddamnit, Mito, do you have to watermark every photo with your stupid forum URL? :banghead: The VW XL Sport photos were released just yesterday and already you post them as your own photos.


*Checks TCL and sees fresh Hot Shizz thread content: 

*Notices last poster was Mito dude:


----------



## PCs & Petroleum (Oct 8, 2007)

Son said:


> Goddamnit, Mito, do you have to watermark every photo with your stupid forum URL? :banghead: The VW XL Sport photos were released just yesterday and already you post them as your own photos.


Can someone explain to me why he's not banned? Dude is nothing but spam. He's just trying to direct traffic to his garbage website. If we can finally cull a bunch of the serious trolls here (Saintor, the master etc.) lately, just get rid of this guy too.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

th stupid url is automatic with the pics uploaded on the server... delete them if this is a problem.


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

Son said:


> Goddamnit, Mito, do you have to watermark every photo with your stupid forum URL? :banghead: The VW XL Sport photos were released just yesterday and already you post them as your own photos.





[email protected] said:


> *Checks TCL and sees fresh Hot Shizz thread content:
> 
> *Notices last poster was Mito dude:





ColinAndrews said:


> Can someone explain to me why he's not banned? Dude is nothing but spam. He's just trying to direct traffic to his garbage website. If we can finally cull a bunch of the serious trolls here (Saintor, the master etc.) lately, just get rid of this guy too.


^^This, all of this^^ It's already been shown he has taken others' photos, altered them to remove the original watermark and puts his own crappy one on, but he's allowed to spam his crapbox forum here and ruin a good thread? :banghead:



mito22 said:


> th stupid url is automatic with the pics uploaded on the server... delete them if this is a problem.


Yeah, because it's not like there's a free photo-hosting service that doesn't put your BS blight-of-a-watermark on every image...


On-topic: Was drooling over this on Petrolicious while at work Wednesday night, '74 GTV:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.thegentlemanracer.com/2014/09/retro-house-bangna.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bochmannphoto/15499028995/sizes/l/

I know, not the typical TCL fare because of too low, too wide, yada yada other such nonsense, deal with it. I like it and I'm quite proud of my photo.
Shot at this year's Gatebil main event in July.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Caught this today...


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)

^ Such an awesome car. Anyone know where it is now? I assume locked away in a Ferrari warehouse somewhere...


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

jrsmitchell said:


> ^ Such an awesome car. Anyone know where it is now? I assume locked away in a Ferrari warehouse somewhere...


It is actually for sale:

http://www.modena-motorsport.de/index.php?id=166&L=1


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

These are from a historic event called Rally Legends in San Marino last week. Can't believe the weather there. I was right there cycling just two weeks earlier and it was cold and even rainy.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

mito22 said:


> th stupid url is automatic with the pics uploaded on the server... delete them if this is a problem.


That is crap. Your BS watermark is in different places in different images and there are a couple where you obviously forgot to add it. Just stop it.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

MCTB said:


> That is crap. Your BS watermark is in different places in different images and there are a couple where you obviously forgot to add it. Just stop it.


Don't forget the ones that have been cropped to remove the original watermark before he adds his own.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

Took these three weeks ago at Circuit Mont-Tremblant, QC


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Mito, no one enjoys your posts. Why continue?


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

phill0046 said:


> Mito, no one enjoys your posts. Why continue?


I enjoy the images. What I do not enjoy his his bull**** adding of a watermark and trying to claim them.


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Both from Pittsburgh Vintage GP. 


Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

MCTB said:


>



Holy. 

I think this photo gave me malaria.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

Dad's 454


----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)

Love that vista cruiser best color combo too.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

I miss classy GT Ferraris.


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

crisvr6 said:


>


ANy more pics/ info on this one?


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/dutchswift/15485144459" title="DSC_0042 by Brian Jensen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3943/15485144459_8e472942e8_b.jpg" width="1024" height="615" alt="DSC_0042"></a>


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## smalcolm13 (Sep 27, 2014)

I got to drive this bad baby 

https://flic.kr/p/parVj1

https://flic.kr/p/pauGNT

https://flic.kr/p/q7npgw


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

smalcolm13 said:


> I got to drive this bad baby


And wasn't it terrible? Every time I drive an Aston it's such a let down. Now for some pics, Ive seen quite a few gt3's lately. 


















Other stuff


----------



## smalcolm13 (Sep 27, 2014)

Denniswhat said:


> And wasn't it terrible? Every time I drive an Aston it's such a let down. Now for some pics, Ive seen quite a few gt3's lately.


It was especially terrible because I didn't get to actually drive it, only around a city filled with pot holes and bumps... wasn't as nice as some Porsches I've driven yet still almost double the price!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Saaboteur (May 28, 2010)

tuddy said:


>


LOVE it. No one else noticed Senna's kart?


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

Son said:


>


Z06 wheels on a duster:thumbup:


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

bigteal said:


> Z06 wheels on a duster:thumbup:


Pretty sure those are GT500 wheels. Z06 are 5-120.6mm, not the 114.3mm spacing of the Duster.


----------



## Boomhauer (May 5, 2013)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Some film shots:



















































































And some wheels I'm building currently... polishing the bolts atm.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Dkrieger (Oct 15, 2008)

[/url]F Type by Dk_67, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## 7up747 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


Is that a l28?


----------



## MAG58 (Oct 15, 2011)

ncbrock said:


> Is that a l28?


Yep


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NashGTI (Mar 8, 2006)

Hopefully they don't get mad at me for linking this


----------



## NashGTI (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

2015 BMW M4 MotoGP Safety Car


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

^^What photographer did you steal these photos from?:facepalm: You proved you can post pictures that are from the photographer and not hacked up by you and with your crappy logo earlier, so why start again? :screwy:

On-topic:


----------



## Sven850 (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Mk5 GTI BBS RX-R*


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

Went out to Shenandoah National Park last night. Proud of the little ST, it hung right with an E92 M3 for a while there until every long straight where he'd leave me behind. Also I have terrible luck with tripods, this is the 3rd one I broke. Time to invest in a good one I guess. The knob you tighten to prevent rotation around an axis snapped off in my hand


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Bocesco (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Is the car UPS brown or something?


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Took these shots yesterday evening.

Probably Germany's hardest S14.















































More here:
http://www.tiefundbreit.com/blog/2015/04/07/100-japan-toms-s14/


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

Loving all of the Jaguar love!!


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Shot this E39 on sunday. 

10x18 up front, 12x18 in the rear.

More here: http://www.tiefundbreit.com/blog/2015/04/08/boss-mode-activated-kims-e39/


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

I want one.


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## jim251 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Dr.AK said:


> Probably Germany's hardest S14.


Is it armored or something?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Grab bag from the internet surfings.


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

Some pics i took today at Circuit Mont Tremblant in canada


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Definitely not everyone's cup of tea, but here's my buddy's E39. 

You can find more details and more and bigger pictures here: http://www.tiefundbreit.com/blog/2015/07/15/outside-the-norm-andys-e39-touring/


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Mayerz said:


> Some pics i took today at Circuit Mont Tremblant in canada


Nice shots - was Stroll out with anything?


----------



## hk_project (Nov 30, 2011)

A monthly meeting in France: VW ADDICT #07/15
































































full set: http://www.hk-project.fr/?p=1647


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

Driver GTV


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

*Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 Turbo*

DOnt forget to subscribe to my channel  :wave:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

The Geneva Concours D'Elegance was today, I snapped close to 450 photos. Here's one of my favorites, Jaguar was the featured manufacturer this year...


----------



## slevin011 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

MGA


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*2004 Volvo S60R widebody track car with hand controls for paraplegic racer*

http://s3mag.com/blog/swedish-sweetballs/


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Car show of one -- just for me


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

'71 Charger


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Okay, so what are the tags supposed to say/mean?


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

James Stunt.


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

250SL


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Opel Kapitän 1950 by Knase, on Flickr

Opel Kapitän 1950 by Knase, on Flickr

Opel Kapitän 1950 by Knase, on Flickr


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

'58 Cadillac










Esprit S4


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

2015LRPHistorics-1399 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


1936 Chrysler Airflow-12 by geofftii2002, on Flickr

British Invasion 2015-87 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

LindsayLowhan said:


> James Stunt.


Who is an entrepreneur and the husband of Bernie Ecclestone's daughter. Ridiculous money.


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

All images from Desert Concorso 2015, Palm Springs, CA











Cuningham C-3 Coupe

---











Iso Grifo

---











Lancia Fulvia Zagato

---










1923 Mercedes

---










My personal favorite - an Alfa Romeo Giulietta Sprint Zagato


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

LindsayLowhan said:


> James Stunt.


***Biggest wanker EVER:facepalm:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

skydive_007 said:


> ***Biggest wanker EVER:facepalm:


That he is. But Mansory is quality. :heart:


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

Mercedes 220SE wagon











Porsche 356











MGA











Ferrari 275 GTB/2


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Drivezone (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

^^^ 2.0L 16v engine with ITBs in a mk4 Golf is pretty damn cool
...but the slammed air ride 35 km/h cruising with -5 degree camber...


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

worth_fixing said:


> ^^^ 2.0L 16v engine with ITBs in a mk4 Golf is pretty damn cool
> ...but the slammed air ride 35 km/h cruising with -5 degree camber...


Looks like carbs. Also doesn't look like its air ride, which takes some courage to drive at that height. I don't see that much camber. A bit in the rear but at that height it's probably just how it will sit.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Fiatdude y u no post this pic?










:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

^^^^Which Museum were all these cars found?^^^^
I see some 1 of 1's.

Jimbo


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

danny_16v said:


> Looks like carbs. Also doesn't look like its air ride, which takes some courage to drive at that height. I don't see that much camber. A bit in the rear but at that height it's probably just how it will sit.


Needing wood to get up a 1" curb does not take courage, it simply takes stupidity. Where is the rest of the video where he cannot make it out of the grass he was parked on? Rest of the car is decent for a mk4.


----------



## j1o (Nov 27, 2000)

rq1trackaddict said:


>



Beautiful x2


----------



## 1990whiteg60 (Mar 26, 2003)

JIMBO ROBERTS said:


> ^^^^Which Museum were all these cars found?^^^^
> I see some 1 of 1's.
> 
> Jimbo


http://www.simeonemuseum.org

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

JIMBO ROBERTS said:


> ^^^^Which Museum were all these cars found?^^^^
> I see some 1 of 1's.
> 
> Jimbo


Simone in Philly. Awesome collection of cars. I didn't get pics of them all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/felixcompetitionphotography/


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

That Gol is the coolest friggin thing.


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

with bonus video (I think this was an earlier version of it):


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

That looks just like a buddies car.









Sent from paper planes using the wind.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TaaT said:


>





Geechie_Suede said:


> That looks just like a buddies car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfection :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

^^ Holy hot damn I want the Audi. :thumbup:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

rq1trackaddict said:


>


anyone know what kind of lift this is?


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

PerL said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

DSC07499 by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

freedo84gti said:


> DSC07499 by tim wilson, on Flickr


:thumbup: Nakai San himself helped with the build

http://iconosquare.com/benharmony

http://iconosquare.com/rwbphiladelphia


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Went Surfing 



























then went to Jail


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

rq1trackaddict said:


> :thumbup: Nakai San himself helped with the build


coooool

His personal convertible is about 30 feet from me for the next few weeks. Interior is gaudy, but whatever.


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

Marcao said:


> source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/felixcompetitionphotography/


What tire and rim size is actually on that Gol?


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

Trying to find aroung the interwebs exact information, but they are BMW 18" with fiberglass cover 










https://amoritzgt.wordpress.com/2015/11/03/gol-bad-ass-bgt7-parte-1/

http://revistafullpower.com.br/vw-gol-ganha-transformacao-extrema-rodas-18-e-tracao-traseira/


----------



## Drivezone (Nov 7, 2010)

Audi RS Quattro Club Germany


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

rq1trackaddict said:


> :thumbup: Nakai San himself helped with the build



fyi its not considered a RWB car if Nakai has no part in it


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Random Fisker in a NoVa parking lot


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

Old Bentley


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

Neon green hot-rod


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

Packard special


----------



## hk_project (Nov 30, 2011)

nice ! there is not enough hotrods on this thread 


one of the VAG meeting in switzerland: Jura VAG Event.














































and more on my Flickr : https://www.flickr.com/photos/hk_project/albums/72157670274171755


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

900 hp Kamaz T4 Dakar truck drifting the track and plowing the lawns at the 2016 Goodwood Festival of speed. Unfortunately, the sound does not deliver in this video


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

^^^ Potato picture of a very nice F12tdf


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> ^^^ Potato picture of a very nice F12tdf


Yep, so what


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Here's some more carb-loading goodness for you...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## passatstationwagon (Jul 10, 2008)

Banned wagon said:


> Went Surfing


Someone arrest this person for sexual assault


----------



## In 4 Bagels Left Hungry (Apr 3, 2012)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> fyi its not considered a RWB car if Nakai has no part in it


I was under the impression that he personally does ALL of the fabrication/body work. 

(sorry to thread jack without any pictures)


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Sorry for the quote, but anyone got any more of this rig?



CaleDeRoo said:


>


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, this thread has been dormant for a while.

I hope these are appropriate, I've been looking for an excuse to post some of the cars I've photographed and didn't want to start my own thread. 























































:beer:


----------



## Palic (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## hk_project (Nov 30, 2011)

it's been a year that no one posted anything here
is there a new "post your pics" thread ?

a small meeting in a small village in france

HK24062018-2 by HK_Project, sur Flickr

HK24062018-5 by HK_Project, sur Flickr

HK24062018-8 by HK_Project, sur Flickr

HK24062018-10 by HK_Project, sur Flickr

HK24062018-11 by HK_Project, sur Flickr

HK24062018-13 by HK_Project, sur Flickr


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Hell yeah. Nice classics.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Shot a friends cars for his for sale post - really wish I had a home for his 6sp E39 540M

IMG_4851.jpg by Shannon, on Flickr

IMG_4853.jpg by Shannon, on Flickr

IMG_4867.jpg by Shannon, on Flickr


----------



## hk_project (Nov 30, 2011)

players gang beach party

HK-2016-09-1-1 by HK_Project, sur Flickr

HK-2016-09-1-4 by HK_Project, sur Flickr

HK-2016-09-1-6 by HK_Project, sur Flickr

HK-2016-09-1-11 by HK_Project, sur Flickr

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hk_project/albums/72157699197884421


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice, dormant thread is dormant, but in for more....


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

16volt said:


> Shot a friends cars for his for sale post - really wish I had a home for his 6sp E39 540M


Damn, I would have strongly considered that buy if I had seen this in time :thumbup:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

That Porsche looks like fun on some back country roads.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Saw this behemoth on another forum. SEMA concept by Dodge. 

Features a soon to be released crate motor. 


















https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...rsepower-426-crate-hemi-engine-300740601.html

Best looking factory car, although concept, I have seen in a realllllllly long time.


----------

